# Good Morning Predator Talk.



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning Everyone! It's 70 here in Apache Junction, Arizona! Wind North @ 4 mph. Partly Sunny Today and a High of 93...


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning, Eric


----------



## hassell

Good Morning.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Come on guys! Thanx but I was kind of trying to get you "all" to post your weather too!...it's getting close here to start predator hunting. ie: it's no fun to hunt when it's in the 100s... a pic is nice too...ie: some snow. We don't get to see much here in the desert...


----------



## prairiewolf

Ok, here is a pic out my back door, temp right now 50. No I am not cutting the weeds down, I am retired ! LOL


----------



## azpredatorhunter

WOW That's spot on Ed! You lucky dog!


----------



## hassell

YA YA. 36 F , was -5 or 28 earlier.


----------



## 220swift

Good morning to you all, it's 33 here now. We had snow yesterday morning (early for even us) and some light moisture overnight. Completely overcast. Going to try a stand late this afternoon.


----------



## youngdon

Good luck Mike ! It's pretty much the same on this side of town azpredator, I'm just glad to be home. The rain and overcast skies were nice in Ohio but I like it here better.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Glendale check.


----------



## 220swift

Thanks Don!!


----------



## knapper

We had some snow this last week and most of it has melted of except for the higher elevations, above 3000 ft. The temp will be in the 40-50 today and plenty to get done be fore the snow really sets in.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

knapper said:


> We had some snow this last week and most of it has melted of except for the higher elevations, above 3000 ft. The temp will be in the 40-50 today and plenty to get done be fore the snow really sets in.


Any pics knapper with that report...


----------



## knapper

azpredator said:


> Any pics knapper with that report...


It did not stay around enough to get any.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning! PT! Apache Junction, AZ Temp. 69 Wind North/ North East @ 3mph. Partly Cloudy High 93 low 63.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning, 38 right now and high is suppose to be low 70's. Sounds like a perfect day !


----------



## hassell

Morning, same as yesterday-- Frosty!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

prairiewolf said:


> Good morning, 38 right now and high is suppose to be low 70's. Sounds like a perfect day !


sounds nice Ed. @ 69 it's chilly!


----------



## bones44

This was from a few days ago. 33 here this morning with high of 55 I believe and sunny. Lots of cold and rain last two days. Fall has finally arrived !

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning! It's 66 Here in AJ. High 91 Low 64 Mostly Sunny Wind North @ 3.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning! It's 71 wind South, South West @ 3, High 91 Low 64.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morinig SG! 62 is cold to me...


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning guys, they say its 36 and a high of 71. But I dont believe them LOL


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning it's 70. Wind SE @ 6. High 93 Low 63. The Temp is going down this week just in time for the club's first hunt this weekend!...


----------



## knapper

Today it is to be high in the 40's what snow melted except in the higher elevations the snow is pretty much there to stay. One guy I was going to help move his boat home said he could not get his trailer out because he had 5" of snow at his place and his drive to the trailer is very narrow. So we have quite a bit up higher.


----------



## knapper

They say we are going to get some cold weather in the next few days.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning it's cooling down 72 with a 30% chance of storms wind [email protected] high 87 low 61.


----------



## Rick Howard

I am not sure why I missed this thread. I like it though

Good Morning.... Well late morning here
Party Cloudy
46 degrees
48% Humidity
WSW 15mph
10 Mi Visibility
Sun rose at 7:25am


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning guys, 43 for low and 69 for high, mainly cloudy today.


----------



## Rick Howard

I was going to include sunset, dew point, barametric pressure, and UV index.... I thought it would be too much though LOL


----------



## knapper

Up to 36 and we had a hard frost, the garden stuff had been finished up by earlier frost, now we start for the cold times.


----------



## bones44

Good morning everyone ! 36 here this morning with a high of 51. Already had two hard frosts in the past few days. Looks like nothing but rain and cold for the weekend. Have a great and safe day everyone !!


----------



## Rick Howard

Good morning PT. 39 Degrees Party Sunny this morning. High of 46 predicted.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning ! It's 63* High 75* Low 52* Wind SW @ 6. LT. Rain...


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning guys, its 46 right now and light rain, forecast high of 56 and thunderstorms, might be a good day to go calling in the morning.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning it's 55* High 82* Low 55* Wind S @ 3 Sunny! Going Hunting!....


----------



## Rick Howard

Good Morning. A nice sunny morning here in Buffalo. 34 degrees. Predicted high of 54.


----------



## knapper

We are getting snow and the temp os around 35 degrees. Starting to stick on the ground and cars.


----------



## bones44

Good morning folks ! Same here SG. Rain and fog. Yesterday it never hit past 48 degrees. Not sure if I'm going out yet. Wind is all goofed up and the lull is in effect. Good luck everyone !


----------



## Rick Howard

Good morning. 63 degrees and a predicted high of 70 and rain all day. That is warm compared to where we have been the last few weeks.


----------



## mnwebb

Morning. Sounds like beach weather. Its 33 here and alittle snow still on the ground.


----------



## prairiewolf

*GGRRRRRRRRRRR !!!*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning. It's 61* Sunny Wind 0 High 91* Low 62* Wind Chill 62* Dew Point 40* F Humidity 46% Pressure 29.97" Sunrise 6:30 am. Sunset 5:52 pm. UV Index High (6).


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning! It's 72* And Sunny High 94* Low 62* Wind North @ 7 mph. I think fall is over... it will be back next week...


----------



## prairiewolf

good morning, all I know is the sun is up and I am headed to finish the bois de rose calls.


----------



## Rick Howard

Almost afternoon here now but Good Morning. 54 degrees windy, some sun, and some rain.


----------



## prairiewolf

Ok SG, heres my report. The wind isnt moving the pine needles on the trees but I can feel a breeze so it has to be under 10 mph, the sun is almost straight up so its somewhere around noon give or take an hour. I am just wearing a t-shirt and jeans so temp isnt lower than 50.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning, today 44 as low and 74 the high winds around 3 mph, another perfect day.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning it's 64* High 94* Low 61* Wind North @ 6 still to warm!..


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning ! its 45 right now with forecasted low of 42 and a high of 71. Now I got to go work on those stupid tops for my wife and with weather like this I should be out calling !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning Predator Talk It's 61* High 92* Low 61* Wind East @ 10 mph. Cooling down to the 80s next week...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning PT. It's 68* High 93* Low 59* Wind South/East @ 6...


----------



## DeereGuy

Morning gang...it's 51 right now with a high of 54 predicted....looks like rain most of the day and very windy
















Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Great info/pic! DeereGuy, I lived West of you over the lake and a little South.. Better get that flag out of the rain...


----------



## DeereGuy

azpredator said:


> Great info/pic! DeereGuy, I lived West of you over the lake and a little South.. Better get that flag out of the rain...


Very good point AZ and thanks for pointing that out...I didn't give it a second thought to mention that this is an "All Weather" flag. They cost much more but they are approved to fly in bad weather. We live on a high ridge and the wind tore the cheap ones up all to often. We also have a light that comes on at dusk to keep it lite up.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning Guys, low of 37 and high of 70 for day. Right now its 37.


----------



## knapper

our high for the state was 46.


----------



## Hellbilly1373

Good morning all, Up in NH it's 47° raining like hell and the wind is all over the place. I'm not surprised, I took the day off and its the last day for fall turkey with a shotgun. I'm gonna give it a go anyway I didn't spend all that dough on rain gear to stay home!


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning its 7:30 AM and low suppose to be 44 and high 73, they screwed up again its, 32 right now ! LOL


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning it's 66* High 93* Low 58* no wind.


----------



## DeereGuy

Gosh...it's already afternoon here...so good afternoon gang...it's been in the 40's and rained most of the morning. It looks like it has let up awhile and I have the day off. I picked up my new CVA Optima today and am headed out to see what bullet and how much Blackhorn powder it likes....
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeereGuy

Good morning gang...balmy 43 degrees here today and more rain predicted.










Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeereGuy

Just incase I can't check in every morning...)
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning it's 64* Wind East @ 2mph. Mostly Sunny High 92* Low 60*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Good Morning Everyone-----------Its 45 and cloudy this morning---GOOD DAY FOR HUNTING___---------sb*


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning forecast low 42 and a high of 72. going to check my 308 today leaving for deer hunting in a few days.


----------



## DeereGuy

Good morning gang...calm 38 degrees out...headed to the tree stand...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*MORNING all---its 32 out at 9:44am frosty----hunt is going on til 4pm---high today might get to 60----have a great Sunday*


----------



## prairiewolf

good morning, low 40 and the high of 67 today, hopefully its starting to cool down.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt. It's 76* High 88* Low 56* Wind South East @ 5mph.


----------



## DeereGuy

Good morning gang its 45 right with a high of 70 predicted. Thunder storms moving in later today.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hortontoter

Mornin all. SG beat me to the NE Ohio forecast for today. All I know is that is was a beautiful weekend to be in the Carroll County Ohio whitetail woods. My wife snapped this shot out the cabin window just before I headed to my stand yesterday afternoon. It was a pleasant 56 degrees at that time.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning from Arizona, 46 right now with a high of 67 forecasted. 2 days left before leaving for deer hunting !


----------



## Mick105

Good Morning from Michigan.... Currently 55 with a high of 70 today....expecting sunny skies and a long day at work


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Moring PT...69* High. 84* Low 56* Wind South @ 3mph. It's about time...


----------



## knapper

We are at a balmy 13 when I looked about an hour ago. Highs in the low 30's. Went for a little drive and in one of the passes there was about 12" there.


----------



## prairiewolf

SG, are you jumping the gun on your posts ? LOL it says you posted at 1:20 AM but you say its 4:20 AM HHMMMMMMMMMMM ! LOL

Oh yeah your 3 hrs ahead of me. Sorry I just got up. LMAO


----------



## El Gato Loco

Where I am now, and where i'll be going.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning Predator Talk. It's 75*F Partly Sunny. High 86*F Low 56*F Wind North-North/ East @3...


----------



## knapper

Clear and cold here, was 9 this morining and below 0 in some places.


----------



## DeereGuy

Good morning gang its 59 degrees and pretty calm winds.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning PT. It's 61*F High 85*F Low 51*F. Wind North @ 2mph.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning 33 for a low today and a high of 65 winds 15-25 mph. See ya all in about a week or so.


----------



## Antlerz22

DeereGuy said:


> Good morning gang its 59 degrees and pretty calm winds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


How can I get a weather thingy like yours from just a regular internet connection vs using a phone internet connection?


----------



## DeereGuy

This is a phone app called Weather Bug. Are you looking for something that shows info like the screen shot?...let me see what I can find for you this eve after work...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeereGuy

Ok...I just did a google ...go to www.weatherbug.com

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Antlerz22

DeereGuy said:


> Ok...I just did a google ...go to www.weatherbug.com
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


OK thx, let me see what happs.


----------



## bones44

Good morning guys ! 59 degrees here with the same darn south wind. High of 78 with 20-30 mph winds out of the south. Deer should be feeding heavily tonight with a nasty cold front coming in. Good luck !


----------



## DeereGuy

Good morning gang. Its 58 degrees out right now with a high of 76 predicted....tonight things start to change.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning PT.


----------



## knapper

I was at a lake called Lake Lousie and the high today was 15, scouting trip for places to call. Mixed feelings about the area, lots of black spruce, alders and willows. Very dense ground cover except around the lakes and creeks. At least until we get several feet of snow to cover the willows.


----------



## DeereGuy

Good morning gang...a front has moved and the temps have dropped.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning PT. It's 65* High 87* Low 50* Wind South @ 6. It's getting colder...


----------



## El Gato Loco

Beautiful morning! Both here and in my future home...


----------



## fr3db3ar

Good afternoon peeps. Supposed to get down to 35 tonight. We'll see if we can't find some yotes after dark.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning Pt. It's 54*F High 88*F Low 51*F Wind East @ 1mph.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*morning 26 and sunny------sb*


----------



## OutdoorFreak97

Afternoon, chilly and raining

Thinking of going and trimming a little brush on the path to my future stand so I cab get in quieter!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning! It's 63*F the high for today 88*F and the low 57*F wind is North @ 3mph. Looks like it's going to hit 90*F again this week.


----------



## DeereGuy

Good morning gang...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeereGuy

Good morning everyone..it's 33 degrees here and windy.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hortontoter

Like SG said just plain ugly here in NE Ohio.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*MORNING---------BRUUUUUUUUUUUU!!! 20 AND FROSTY THIS MORNING---HIGHS IN THE UPPER 30'S TIL WED----------7:31 am-------*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning, man it's rough out here...


----------



## tonkatruckjk

The rough part about AZ this time of year is trying to keep a job with this weather...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

tonkatruckjk said:


> The rough part about AZ this time of year is trying to keep a job with this weather...


it's rough keeping a job here period! Watch out for back stabbers they are every where in Arizona! Trust me on this, they will throw you under the bus in a heart beat. It's do or die in the desert.


----------



## Antlerz22

azpredator said:


> it's rough keeping a job here period! Watch out for back stabbers they are every where in Arizona! Trust me on this, they will throw you under the bus in a heart beat. It's do or die in the desert.


 What you have to do is invite them ON the bus, go eighty miles an hour; and then throw them off without slowing down.........


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Antlerz22, out here is like a different country compared to Alabama. There are some good people. Just not enough of them... like the cops in Muscle Shoals they were kind enough to give me a place to stay for the night and a great breakfast.. biscuits-n-gravy, eggs, toast and coffee with room service!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*GOOD MORNING!!!!!!Slepted in this morning------real windy and 34 out at 9am----*


----------



## DeereGuy

Good morning gang.....32 out with the wind chill in the low 20..









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tonkatruckjk

Good morning. Wish I was out hunting...








Sent by telepathy.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning PT. It's 70*F High 90*F Low 56*F Wind North East @5.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning! It's 3:55am. Temp. 62*F High 90*F Low 60*F Wind North/ East @1 mph.


----------



## DeereGuy

Good morning everyone...it's 34 and light mist

















Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bones44

Same as what Deereguy posted. We're only 17 miles apart. LOL Bucks are moving !


----------



## DeereGuy

Morning gang...

















Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning All.


----------



## DeereGuy

Good morning everyone and happy Friday. It's 36 with some wind gusts.

















Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning guys forecasted 34 low and high of 66. Looked outside and the sky is covered in smoke. Another stupid hunter ( I am guessing) has another fire going in Az.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning ! It's 63*F High 85*F Low 53*F it's going back up to the 90s for a few days...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning PT. It's 60*F High 86*F Low 55*F Wind North @ 4 mph.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I hope all of you are up and atom! And gone hunting!..


----------



## prairiewolf

Not me, just got up. The deer hunt took it all out of me, LOL Right now all I have for weather is the sun is up.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning PT it's 62*F. The High today will be around 89*F and the low of 54*F Winds out of the South East @2mph. It's a great day to get outside...well here in Arizona! I am not sure about the rest of you! I guess everyone is to busy to let us know!


----------



## knapper

We are at 12.6 F. as of a few minutes ago. With only a inch or so of snow on the ground.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

knapper said:


> We are at 12.6 F. as of a few minutes ago. With only a inch or so of snow on the ground.


that is cold! any pics of Alaska's snow?


----------



## knapper

azpredator said:


> that is cold! any pics of Alaska's snow?


There is not enough snow to take a picture of. I will see about getting some later in the year.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning! 63*F The High today 92*F and a low of 56*F. I would like to see some pics of snow knapper we don't get much here...


----------



## DeereGuy

Good morning everyone...very hard frost this morning.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning from Az. Forecasted 36 low and high of 68. Right now its 30.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning! It's 64*F High 94*F Low 56*F it's looks like it's cooling down this weekend Sat. High 60* Low 40* about time!


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning all ! forecasted 36 and 70 today, right now its 37.

GET OUT AND VOTE!!!!


----------



## OutdoorFreak97

I think you'll have to do that SG, you left and everyone was confused and didn't know what to do









It's been raining here :/ 
Not very motivating to get out and call for coyote.


----------



## knapper

I saw the temps. at 9 F this morning, Planing a hunt for Wendsday and hope it is not too clod and too much snow, will be on snowshoes again, about the same place as before only this time I will be where the rabbits are mostly. Also planing a 12-1-12 hunt for caribou in the interior of the state where it gets colder.


----------



## DeereGuy

Hey...good morning it's warm here this am.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning guys, its 30 with a high near 60 today, bright and sunny !


----------



## knapper

I just looked and it is 7 here. We have palaces that are getting down to -30s.


----------



## DeereGuy

morning gang...visibility is less than 100 feet here this morning....a little tough for deer hunting.









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HowlinRed

Good mornin!

30 degrees this mornin with heavy frost. Callin for a high of 55. Great mornin to hunt. I wish I was.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning, 30 for a low and 60 for a high, seems northern Az and Ohio are about the same. LOL


----------



## knapper

Where I plan to hunt today the high is expeced to get up to-5or there abouts.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning All it's 61* and looks like it will be in the 80's all week... the rest of you are giving me the chills...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning PT Gobble Gobble


----------



## HowlinRed

Good morning to all and Happy Thanksgiving! Another frost filled 30 degree morning here in Va.

Bright and sunny and calling for a high of 60!


----------



## prairiewolf

Happy Thanksgiving everyone, 26 the low today and a high of 61 on the rim in Az


----------



## Daamud

45 now with a high of 57 in N.E. Wisconsin today.

Might take the motorcycle deer hunting today, while most will be doing turkey day stuff...


----------



## knapper

The best to all of you on this day and be careful out there.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning PT, it's 54*, Sunny and a High of 84* today...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

knapper said:


> The best to all of you on this day and be careful out there.


 Thanx knapper, I should put some sun block on lol...


----------



## HowlinRed

Morning all!.... 30 degrees and windy. Calling for a high of 45. Cold front has moved in!


----------



## glenway

Good morning, PT. Heading out in the dark with 29 degrees F and a trace of snow. Should be a fun morning in search of Mr. Big. Or, Mrs. Big.


----------



## glenway

Had six whitetails under me but no headgear. The snow sure helps! Back out this afternoon. Wind not bad.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning it's the same here again 80s.b maybe in the 70s next week...


----------



## knapper

The temps are around 15 and will fisish warming up to about 20. Not more than 3 inches of snow on the ground.


----------



## knapper

We were 5 today when we got to work.


----------



## youngdon

Got any snow yet Barry ?


----------



## knapper

Only a couple of inches around town, some palces have 10 to 20 inches. We have a high stalled over the state and is keep most of the snow away.


----------



## bucksquatch

Good morning PT 7:24, it's 14 degrees with a 6 mph wind and 75% humidity, snow again today? I think soooooo lol


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning all, 31 for low and 60 for a high and sunny skies. SG wheres that pic?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, It's 59*F Low 52*F High 81*F...


----------



## DeereGuy

morning gang..it's pretty much the same as SG here today.

Good luck SG

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon

or lack thereof...................


----------



## prairiewolf

A pic of a nice new gun with a receipt would be interesting !

32 for a low today and 61 for a high.

Oh good morning !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning PT... it's 54* here in the valley, High today 77* The low 51* it's just now starting to cool off...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning Stone God! It's 54*F The High Today 73*-76*F The Low 51*F and Sunny! It's a Great Day to Go Buy a Gun...LOL...


----------



## knapper

I just looked and at 10 am we are at 6.6 and need snow bad, the frost is going deep and that means big problems next spring.


----------



## knapper

It is 2.5 at this time please send snow.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning Predator Talk! It's 52* @ 6:10 am. High 75* Low 50* Sunny...


----------



## knapper

Today it is 1 with a chance of going to negative numbers here. Some pats of the state are or have been -52. They say it is going to warm up in a couple days and have snow.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning PT.. it's 57, High 80, Low 51, And Sunny...


----------



## fr3db3ar

It was 60 here yesterday morning, 30 this morning. I love Michigan......OK, not really.


----------



## Maskwa

Well it is clear here and about -5F this morning. Pretty balmy. Suppose to warm up to around freezing today. Chance of flurries in the afternoon. With the jet stream positioned the way it is right now you guys are sure getting some warm weather down there.


----------



## fr3db3ar

It's not the jet stream......haven't you heard? It's all global warming.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Ok morning, the fur is never going to get prime here! We may set a record today! It's Sunny and in the 80's... Thanx StoneGod for looking out for high-jackers on my thread. I have to much on my mind, the wife and daughter are getting ready to start trapping, yes trapping.


----------



## knapper

We are at -7 right now and it was -9 when i went to bed last night. Please send snow.


----------



## knapper

Stonegod said:


> Knapper......does it snow much at those temps or does it need to be a bit warmer?


it can but, there needs to need moist air which comes in with the lows. We have had a stationary high that has been around and keeps the clouds away. With the clouds we have the heat of the day held in as well.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning PT it's 4:44am 53* High 78* Low 50*...


----------



## knapper

It is +2 and I have only one of the three cars we have will not start, it has got me stumped as to the problem.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning! It's 51*F. Today: Sunny with a High of 74*F Light winds, Tonight a Low of 47*F


----------



## knapper

Today it is starting out at 2 and we will start warming up, nice picture there..


----------



## Varmintnv

Overnite low in Sparks was 27 this morning. Should warm up to 57 today. After all the rain and near flooding we had last week and over the weekend I don't a couple clear days. But I would sure like to see the temps drop some more. Low in the teens here would put it around single digits where I hunt. That's my favorite time to hunt coyotes! 


Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Thanx guys! Good Morning PT it's 51*F @ 2:00 am. Today, Sunny and a High of 78*F Low 48*F


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning Predator Talkers... it's 48*F The high today 68*F Burrr. Low 40*F Burrrrrr. It is cooling off.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

StoneGod, Clean out your PM inbox! You can't leave a msg...


----------



## knapper

Here today it is 19 and we got about 5" if new snow and it good to see.


----------



## old skunk

wirh we could get some snow here


----------



## Antlerz22

Good evening PT, its 32 and snowing lightly. Yes Im on the road again and in Portage, Wisconsin as I type, just got here at 4:45pm today after a 17 hour drive with a 3 1/2 hour snooze. This job if I pass my weld test will be my swan song!!!! I need 2874 hours to retire and we are going to work 5/10s for 2 years. That ideally would give me 14.38 months to retire but thats not counting days off for bad weather etc.. and holidays--so realistically it should be about 1 1/2 years and I'm done. Hows this for a highjack? hehehe


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Good morning from Big D 28 low high 38 possible dusting to 1/2 inch snow. 11mph wind out of the Northwest. I should be hunting!!!


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning its 10 right now with a high of 43 predicted, mostly sunny


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning PT, That's down right cold Ed, it's 47*F Here in the Valley of the Sun, High today only 68*F and the Low 39*F. It looks like snow in the midwest, let's see some pics guys.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

GOOD Morning PT !!!!!!!!!!!!!

High 51 low tonight 29 currently 21 mild winds. Hogs moving up from the south coyotes howling to the west. Trigger finger itching!!!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning PT, it's 44*F. Today Sunny High 68* Low 41*...


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning guys, its 14 right now and a high predicted of 47 .Suppose to get some snow this Sunday !


----------



## bucksquatch

Good afternoon fellas, 10 degrees right now -5 with windchill, about 5 inches of snow or so. For the most part all the lakes are frozen over and safe to walk on, which means if the doc gives me the ok with my broken foot I'm going ice fishing. Even though I'll hobble out there with the boot on anyway, what's the worst that could happen, I mean my foot already broken anyway?


----------



## knapper

WE got snow to about the 7" mark in the lower elevations.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

30 now high of 54 with a low tonight of 30 mild winds from northwest.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning PT, it's 45*F, Today: Sunny, High 69*F Low 48*F looks like rain this week...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

The above cactus are called Arizona Rainbow, the neighbor sells them and others, send a pm for info.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning guys ! 27 for a low and 53 for a high up on the rim in Az.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning PT, it's 51*F. High 71*F Low 50*F. Rain? On Fri. & Sat.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Now 54 degrees high of 64 with 95% chance of rain later in the day.

100 percent chance of Canadian Salsa, along with some Habenero cheese and chips!!

Turning to a Smokey offering around 9 pm filled with a few very Happy members but unfortunately more filled with disappointment. But I have a herd from Santas elves there may be an over run in January with increasing chances too score more .

Have A Great Day PT Members

Rodney


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning PT, it's 47*F. Today Rain High 55*F. Low 45*F...


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning guys, low 26 today and high of 37. Got about 4-5 inches of snow overnight with a couple more inches expected today also expected high winds !


----------



## youngdon

There seems to be some strange liquid coming out of the sky here this morning.......Gee I hope it doesn't kill my grass, I was so looking forward to mowing it tomorrow.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

LOL Don! I think it's rain but I am not sure...


----------



## Yotedown223

Haha now thats funny. Did you shoot him?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning PT it's 47*F Rain, High 55*F Low 40*F. Let's all pray that no one kills anyone! Today...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

LMFAO ! SG... I just read your post!...


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning guys, got about 4 more inches of new snow overnight.


----------



## youngdon

SG, Did you hear a small voice saying "I got your rain beeyotch !"


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly

Good morning PT. We have another couple of inches of snow added over night. About a foot on the ground with the temp at a balmy 2 degrees.....Elevation 6250'......


----------



## knapper

About 10 and 500 feet elevation. We want more snow if you would not mind, 2-3 ft.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

SG go in the woods camo like a deer hunter!!! That should fool them LOL


----------



## DeereGuy

Good morning guys...it's 46 degrees and a slight south wind...heading out to do a few stands.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT. It's 53*F @ 11:26 Today the High 57*F, and the Low 39*F. By the house it was 55*F yesterday, and a few hours away it looked like this, my daughter in the snow:


----------



## knapper

Here it is 3 and we want more snow.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning Predator Talk, it's 41*F, Today Sunny! High 62*F, Low 41*F, it's getting cold here...


----------



## knapper

Today it is -5 here and colder in the interior of the state.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning Predator Talk! It's 49*F with a chance of rain, High 64*F, Low 42*F...


----------



## knapper

At 0700 hrs. it was -4, having warmed up from a -12 last night.


----------



## knapper

Stonegod said:


> Knapper.....ya really got to think about moving!!!.....maybe to some warm cozy place with temps in the 20's!LOL


We do get in to the 20's, if you add the high and low for the day together. Other times we don't bother to look to see what the tempature is, just think cold and that is enough to know.


----------



## bucksquatch

Was about 18 this morning, supposed to be getting 0's and below throughout the week, good ice weather. Only have about 6-7 inches of ice on the lakes right now, gotta love fishing with the ice popping everywhere.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning PT, it's 44*F, High 55*F, Low 32*F?


----------



## catcapper

Its 8*@10:58. with a chance of snow.Lows tonight -4

I just looked out the window at the donkey--- I ain't go'in hunt'in today. :cold:









awprint:


----------



## youngdon

High today should only get to 65* here in Phoenix Most of the natives are reaching for their longjohns.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning, it's 41*F, High 63*F, Low 36*F, I have had my longjohns on all week! SG, come out here in Aug. When it's 117*F. And you too will have your longjohns on when it's in the 60's...my firs year out here, I was welding (@ work) in the desert it was only 122*F...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

The temp. is dropping it's 38*F. Now... Don do you know why the temp. drops like a rock just before sunrise, here in the desert?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Try welding outside, no building, 122*F, 6-12's good thing I was in my 20's lol. SG. I worked in Illinois it was 99* with 90% humidity back in the early 90's... I shoveled hot rocks " asphalt "., with a snow shovel. LoL


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

38 this morning wind chills in the upper 20's. 40 to 50 mph wind gust today. high upper 60's

Last night was a dust storm from the west followed by rain and small hail and then high winds all night long. Broken limbs and downed fences all through my neighbor hood.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning guys, been in Show Low last couple of days. Wife went in hospital had to have 2 more stents and will have to go back in a month for another.,but all is well now and its 9 deg right now with a hich expected in the mid 30's


----------



## knapper

I checked just be for I got on line and we are up to 4 at this time.


----------



## fr3db3ar

Good morning. It was 31 this morning and flurries. We're supposed to have 2 - 3 " by afternoon.

:hunter: :runforhills: :clapclap: :camp2: :smiley-chores018:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt. Ed I hope all goes well for your wife, we will pray for her! It's 50*F, High 70*F, Low 40*F...


----------



## prairiewolf

Thanks Eric, Shes is fine, this makes 3 stents and another one coming in a month.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning guys, man Rodneys sausage is good ! LOL


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 54* High 69* Low 40*. Ed, my Dad has had one for 20+ years they work good...


----------



## bucksquatch

5 degrees here this morning, was -2 all night in the fish house.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly

Good mornig PT!

We have 34 degrees and BLIZZARD conditions with a constant wind of 29mph. Expected to get 8"-12" of fresh snow today.....Elevation 6250'......have a great day!


----------



## knapper

Not_Fur_Friendly said:


> Good mornig PT!
> 
> We have 34 degrees and BLIZZARD conditions with a constant wind of 29mph. Expected to get 8"-12" of fresh snow today.....Elevation 6250'......have a great day!


Would you send some of that snow up here please.


----------



## Varmintnv

Good Morning PT!! Was 39 @ 7:00am and spritzing rain. Temp has fallen 3 degrees in the last two hours and the rain is turning to snow. Forecast is for 6-10in this weekend here in the valley and 3-5 feet in the Tahoe Basin. Looks like Reno/Sparks will be having a white Christmas!!


Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## vtguy17

Good morning..in Grand Isle, Vermont this morning it's 16 degrees, snowing, and a high of 26 today.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 45*, High for today is 64*, and the Low 44*...


----------



## knapper

It was -4 on my way to work today.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning PT, glad to see your getting a white Christmas SG. It's 49* High 62*, Low 41*.


----------



## Antlerz22

Stonegod said:


> Yah.....it really helps to get me in the Christmas spirit when we get a little snow on the ground. It doesn't hurt my deer hunting either!!!LOL


Inquiring minds want to know---in the Christmas spirit--OR--in the Christmas SPIRITS?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Merry Christmas PT. It's 50*, High 61*, Low 44*.


----------



## 220swift

Good morning PT from Ft. Worth, TX. Thunderstom now, raining very hard, 45 degrees. Looks like we are not going to get out of here tomorrow. Snow all the way from here to Denver.

24 HOUR FORECAST

Christmas Day Rain showers before noon, then snow. Some thunder is also possible. Temperature falling to around 32 by 5pm. Windy, with a northeast wind 5 to 10 mph becoming north northwest 20 to 30 mph. Winds could gust as high as 40 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total daytime snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.

Tonight A 30 percent chance of snow before midnight. Cloudy, with a low around 17. Wind chill values between 2 and 12. Windy, with a north northwest wind 15 to 25 mph, with gusts as high as 35 mph. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible


----------



## catcapper

Ho, ho, ho--- MERRY CHRISTMAS to all in PT land.

12* at 5:30 a.m. and 1" of new fluff snow overnight and still snowing.

awprint:


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

What 220 said

24 HOUR FORECAST

Christmas Day Rain showers before noon, then snow. Some thunder is also possible. Temperature falling to around 32 by 5pm. Windy, with a northeast wind 5 to 10 mph becoming north northwest 20 to 30 mph. Winds could gust as high as 40 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. Total daytime snow accumulation of less than one inch possible.

Tonight A 30 percent chance of snow before midnight. Cloudy, with a low around 17. Wind chill values between 2 and 12. Windy, with a north northwest wind 15 to 25 mph, with gusts as high as 35 mph. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible

Trip to Oklahoma on hold till Wed or Thur.


----------



## Antlerz22

Thunderstorms right now as we speak--dogs under beds. 63 temp and ugly outside, hoho humbug.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning and Merry Christmas to all ! 18 this morning with 1-2 in of new snow !!


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly

Good Morning PT! We have 28 Degrees here with 3.5' of new snow in the past two days. We are expected to get another 12"-15" in the next 24 hours! Elevation 6250'......


----------



## knapper

That is weather we get and it normal for us. We most of the time have a white Christmas. Best wishes for yours on this Holidays.


----------



## Antlerz22

Update--tornado in Mobile minutes ago still under a tornado warning, also one just now in Tillmans Corner. Quite the Christmas for some.


----------



## JustYakin

Lol....just be sure and put the shovel back where you found it when your done!!


----------



## bones44

Good morning PT. 29 degrees here with 20+ mph winds expecting 6-8 " of white stuff. Heading out in a few....


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning PT. LoL SG, you wished for snow. It"s 40*F, Wind North @ 4mph. Wind Chill 37*F Mostly Sunny today, High 61*F. I hope everyone had a great Christmas...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

LOL, just be careful shoveling that stuff, open your wallet and hire someone to plow it. That is one of the reasons I moved to Arizona, don't get me wrong, I like to LOOK at snow lol...


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Snowed in in Dallas high of maybe 38 here today. Talked with dad and they are not going to get above freezing up his way today. Looks like will try and head that way Thursday. Everyone might want to say a Prayer for the folks in Mobile Al. they got hit hard yesterday and a lot have no electricity . This is where Antlerz22 is from.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Stonegod said:


> Goooooood morning it's 37 at 3:05am with a predicted high if 45 and a low if 36.......this no snow crap is starting to get in my nerves!!lol


LOL


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Stonegod said:


> Good morning everyone!!.....it's 36 at 4:52am with a predicted high of 37 and a low of 27......finally going to get some snow....just a cosmetic coating......but I'll take it!!lol


 but I'll take it, lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Snowed in in Dallas high of maybe 38 here today. Talked with dad and they are not going to get above freezing up his way today. Looks like will try and head that way Thursday. Everyone might want to say a Prayer for the folks in Mobile Al. they got hit hard yesterday and a lot have no electricity . This is where Antlerz22 is from.


 Mobile I think?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

My sister in-law said they were going to get snow this morning, she is in Golden MS.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Yea it went through hear yesterday. Kinda weird weather we had thunderstorms with rain and hail. Then snow with thunder for a little while. Then turned to just snow. I believe we got about 1 1/2 inches in 4 hours or so.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Good morning PT

at 8:30 am here in central Minnesota its 4*,with an expected high of 12*,winds 4 mph out of the NE


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning all, its 20 right now and havent looked at the forecast, I like to be surprised. LOL


----------



## HowlinRed

Good morning y'all! Well we are finally getting some winter weather. It's a snow, sleet mix going on now with a temp of 32. Steady 10 mph wind. Hope we don't lose power.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly

Mornin PT! 12" of new snow in the past 24 hours. 4.5' of new snow all together in the past few days. 27 degrees @ 6250'.........How do you turn a dishwasher into a snow thrower? Give her a shovel........!


----------



## Antlerz22

Clear and cold, 51 for a high today and 30's at night. We lost power once but it came back on relatively quick yesterday. Others had their homes completely razed and some of the historic live oaks covering our main avenue in mobile twisted and broken like matchsticks. Our particular area (west Mobile) was unaffected other than debris from trees etc...


----------



## glenway

Looks like some fun today on my old Allis-Chalmers to deal with a 4-inch dusting of the white stuff from yesterday's storm.

Love this stuff!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

SG you know how to make that snow thrower go faster?

Take away her black sweater!!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning folks

its 8* this morning,no wind.they are predicting 4" of snow for tonight

fresh snow,just in time to hunt on saturday

cant wait to get out and try my new caller out


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Looking at making tracks to Ok today hopefully even do a little calling this evening!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning PT, it's 42*F, High 57*F, Low 39*F...Cold for here...


----------



## glenway

Stonegod said:


> Glen.....what year is that tractor?


It's a '56 AC Industrial model B - quite rare. I have the sheet metal off for now after some major mechanical work. Tire chains, wheel weights, electronic ignition, complete rebuild. I also use it to skid logs and to pull trucks out of whatever they're stuck in.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning

at 4:05 a.m. its 17*,no wind,predicted high of 24*,with up to and inch of snow today


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning PT, it's 38*F, High 57*F, Low 36*F


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly

Good Morning PT! We have 1 degree @ 0745.......clear skys high of 28 today. @ 6250'


----------



## Antlerz22

58 and showers this evening.


----------



## catcapper

@ 5:48 its{ -10*--- highs today 28-32*--- then its gonna get cold tonight.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Stonegod said:


> Geeez!.....AZ it seems like it was only a week ago that you had temps in th high 80's?LOL


it's just the way it is here, one day it's 80* the next it's 115* or in the winter 80's to 30's.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 37* High 63* Low 39*...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

¿


----------



## knapper

We are not as cold as some of the others are rioght now and could use some snow anyway.


----------



## prairiewolf

It was 10 when I left to go calling this morning, and I think I was the only one in the woods ! didnt see anything ! no elk, no deer no squirrels or rabbits, nothing. I think they were all smarter than me and stayed in bed. LOL


----------



## knapper

Up here the woods and open country you would think would be full of animals and such, the hardest thing to get used to is no noise a lot of the time.


----------



## JustYakin

GoodMorning. Its a cold one here in Moss Hill Texas @ 27degrees. High should be in the 50's.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning from the rim country in Az. Its 23 now and a high of 41 today expected.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning it's 42*F, we are under a freeze warning (mon-tue) night... maybe some rain Monday?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning folks

at 9:00 am its 1*

i was up at 4:00 am to go hunting,it was -12* so i went back to bed instead,windchill was -25*

we have a predicted high of 21* today with winds from the s-se at 5-10 mph

so i plan on hunting this after noon


----------



## Varmintnv

Morning Folks, Overnite low in The Biggest Little City was 26*. Got about an inch of fresh snow overnite to with the 2" we already had. Looking for a high of 35* today. Wishin I was hunting, but too many honey-do's and other projects going on. Hopefully next weekend!


Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## HowlinRed

I just wish I had the option to hunt on Sunday. Not that I would a lot, but it would nice to be able to.


----------



## knapper

We are at 37 and it is all melting, please send more snow and cooler temps.


----------



## dwtrees

Sunny and 18 degrees here in central ND.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

knapper said:


> We are at 37 and it is all melting, please send more snow and cooler temps.


key Knapper you guys are warm in Alaska,because we are cold in Minnesota.

everytime we get cold weather here in the winter you guys get warm weather.

when we get warm weather in the winter you guys get the cold weather.

funny how that works aint it


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning every one

at 6:59 am it is 9*,west wind at 3mph,an expected high of 9*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning predator talk, it's 41*F, High 49*F, Low 31*F, the norm 69*F it will be in the 70's in a few days SG ...


----------



## HowlinRed

Good morning PT! 28* at the moment with partly sunny sky's. Calling for a high of 42* and maybe some snow late tonight.


----------



## prairiewolf

good morning guys ! its 28 and snowing pretty good, got a couple inches overnight.


----------



## prairiewolf

yeah, good ole sunny Arizona, where theres nothing but desert and snakes ! LOL


----------



## Mav3rick40

Good morning PT its 17 with a wind chill of 6 above and foggy and supposed to snow. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly

Good morning PT. Last day of the year and its 2 below Zero, 0835 @ 6250'....BBBbbbrrrrrrr.....


----------



## bucksquatch

Good morning PT, it is -15 in lovely Northern Minnesota, I think I might go fishing since rabbit hunting got put off till tomorrow


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning from the rim, its 12 right now and dont know what high is expected, probably around 35-40 lol


----------



## prairiewolf

15 in N. Minnesota and 12 in Arizona, something sounds wrong there lol


----------



## prairiewolf

Whew, I thought it was the end coming !! Thanks SG

I went back and reread with glasses, lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning PT and a happy and prosperous new year to everyone

e had an overnight low of -16*, it is 3* at this time,a predicated high of 13* today with a sw wind at 5-10 mph


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Goood morning pt, it's 38*F High 55*F Low 32*F, it's to cold for me!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

azpredatorhunter said:


> Goood morning pt, it's 38*F High 55*F Low 32*F, it's to cold for me!


if we had warm temps like that, i wouldnt be on this dang thing

i would be hunting


----------



## azpredatorhunter

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> good morning PT and a happy and prosperous new year to everyone e had an overnight low of -16*, it is 3* at this time,a predicated high of 13* today with a sw wind at 5-10 mph


when I lived in Illinois that was hunting weather.lol...or ice fishing...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Ya i usually hunt in this weather
But this year the cold is playing heck on my arthritis
Not to mention all my wool socks are dirty and i dont feel like hand washing them today
Must be getting soft as i get older

I dont ice fish,i have an ice maker built into my freezer
So no need to try and catch the wild stuff


----------



## HowlinRed

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> Ya i usually hunt in this weather
> But this year the cold is playing heck on my arthritis
> Not to mention all my wool socks are dirty and i dont feel like hand washing them today
> Must be getting soft as i get older
> I dont ice fish,i have an ice maker built into my freezer
> So no need to try and catch the wild stuff


HaHa


----------



## Antlerz22

Stonegod said:


> Don't feel bad Ed......when I was visiting my sister in malibu CA.......I can't tell you how many times when people found out that I was visiting from Ohio the first thing they'd ask was "how many cows do you have?"LOL


Thats when you reply,about the same amount of queers (who cares about being politically correct) you have here in Californication.


----------



## Antlerz22

Its 14* for a high here with a low of -5* this morning. Bad thing is I'll be working out in it tomorrow and thats not counting the wind chill. It is what it is and just have to take the good with the bad I reckon. Im up in Portage, WI.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 38*F, High 59*F, Low 34*F. Burrrr...


----------



## prairiewolf

its 10 right now and again I dont know what the expected high is, I will say high 30s today and sunny, lo


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

well here it is currently 20*,cloudy with a light snow,expected high of 26* with a lite 4 mph wind from the wnw

it would be a great day to hunt,but i need to save the gas to hunt for something a little more important


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it is 49*F, High 61*F, Low 36*F, SG that is a little bit chilly...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

morning folks.

its 9*,with a predicted high of 13*,winds 5-15 mph from the west


----------



## azpredatorhunter

It's -11 in Arizona! Just not by me lol...


----------



## prairiewolf

good morning its cold here this morning, broke my thermometer ! So I will say its 0


----------



## bucksquatch

Goooood morning, it's 8 degrees in balmy Minnesota, -6 with the windchill. It's a heatwave out there, gonna have to get my swim shorts out


----------



## prairiewolf

good morning guys, still no thermometer but internet says its 5, with a high of 35 expected but sunny.The worst thing about today is I have to go install a couple of cabinets and no heat in the house, plus I am suppose to be retired !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning it's 42*F, High 59*F, Low 39*F it's -15 in Window Rock AZ. Off to check traps!


----------



## Ruger

1 degrees here. Headed out to check traps. Hope your cages are full AZ!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 40*, High 63*, Low 38*, Thanx Ruger, nothing the first day, I hope we get something today! How about you? Are you loading up the fur shed? We are trapping way back in the Mts. It takes about 2hrs. to go 10 miles all on 4X4 roads...


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning guys, it was 9 when I got up (by the internet) with a high expected of 40, no jacket today !

SG, I aint driving over 100 miles round trip to buy a thermometer when they dont even have any guns to look at !


----------



## prairiewolf

Where I live we have 2 convience stores (circle K) 3 gas stations 2 of them are the circle K's, 1 dollar general and a family dollar, 2 small family grocery stores (but your taking your life in your own hands if you buy there, not very fresh stuff one was closed down forawhile by health dept,LOL) All of our shopping is done in Show Low, Oh and 1 cabinet shop, lol


----------



## Ruger

azpredatorhunter said:


> Good morning PT, it's 40*, High 63*, Low 38*, Thanx Ruger, nothing the first day, I hope we get something today! How about you? Are you loading up the fur shed? We are trapping way back in the Mts. It takes about 2hrs. to go 10 miles all on 4X4 roads...


0 degrees here this morning at 5:00 am. Definitely not filling up the shed yet but I am starting to fill up s few stretchers.


----------



## prairiewolf

these dollar stores arent just a dollar ! I will never buy a thermometer, but I am sure my wife will sometime. She into knowing how cold or hot it is or how much snow or rain we got. I just walk outside and say I need a jacket today or hey it snowed last night or it looks like rain today. lol I am just an old fart that doesnt worry about something I cant change !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 45* High 65*, Low 39*...out.


----------



## prairiewolf

not so good morning to you all, LOL cant hardly move must have hurt my back doing those dam cabinets, I think it was the flight of srairs and having to carry them up.Then there was the 10yds from the truck to the house because of snow, I told the contractor I AM FULLY RETIRED NOW dont call me up unless its in the summer. LOL he just laughed !


----------



## bucksquatch

Good brunch PT, it's 9 degrees out and my last day to go ice fishing before I go back to work, the broken ankle is healed 100% but now I have the flu. So much for one last day of fishing with no worries :frusty: at least I got 2 weeks of the 2 months off to fish in peace


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 38* High 60* Low 38*... Ed you can't be showing off, your not 21 years old lol. SG I thought you were getting ready by shoveling snow lol. Bucksquatch enough playing around , get back to work lol...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning PT

its 26* with a predicted high of 32*,winds from t he wsw at 5-15 mph

it is supposed to be like this all week,so the snow should start melting and making everything all sloppy


----------



## prairiewolf

SG, its push ups, lol my old back is shot and no situps and no more cabinets for kitchens that are upstairs, who ever designed a house with the kitchen upstairs is just plain STUPID !!

and still no thermometer lol, but its sunny outside!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

SG are you using a deer call?


----------



## bucksquatch

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> good morning PT
> 
> its 26* with a predicted high of 32*,winds from t he wsw at 5-15 mph
> 
> it is supposed to be like this all week,so the snow should start melting and making everything all sloppy


I still have way too much ice fishing to do :smile:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 38*, High 69* Low 40*...


----------



## awd199

So far one of the few days I have had in the teens. 19 this AM just before 8 when I was taking hay to the girls. Somewhere in the mid 50s this afternoon.










It was cold enough to make my diesel rattle....lol.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning predator talk! It's 43* this morning, the High today 70*, the Low 41*, this thread is getting better every day now we have video! (Thanx awd199)... SG you should do the weather every day in HD...lol.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Here, I don't want you guys to feel bad, it's 70* today but then:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning PT

it is 28* right now with and expected high of 33*,wind is from the wsw at 10-15 mph.

supposed to be like this for the next two days,with rain/freezing rain starting tomorrow then turning to snow on friday.

saturday our high is only going to be in the very low teens with expected lows of sub zero temps


----------



## Keatts

In Oklahoma City , it is 45 this morning @8:55am


----------



## prairiewolf

good morning guys, internet says its 25 and a high of 48 today its getting warm ! But this weekend another snow storm.These guys were in the backyard yesterday so its not to cold up here, lol


----------



## prairiewolf

No, I always hunt them down around a lake about 70 miles from here. I use to drive 5hrs south where I hunt coues but nobody wants to go down there anymore.


----------



## prairiewolf

Theres not that many and in Az. you have to put in for an area to hunt. Most of the areas with alot of them are south of me in the deserts.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning everyone

its 32* right now with and expected high of 37*,chance of rain mixing with frezzing rain(that will drop the snow level),winds from the south at 25mph


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 50*, High 66* Low 41* it's going to drop into the 20's at night, Fri...


----------



## prairiewolf

good morning guys, 21 for a low and 41 expected for a high. Next few days it says low in the single digits !


----------



## Ruger

Good morning guys. 16° now in Cortez, supposed to start snowing later. Waiting for my tires to get rotated so i can go check traps.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Ruger said:


> Good morning guys. 16° now in Cortez, supposed to start snowing later. Waiting for my tires to get rotated so i can go check traps.


dont hey rotate when you drive ? lol

sorry,thts an old mechanics joke.(and yes i am an older mechanic)


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning folks. its 35* with a light rain.temps will be steady thru the day untill evening with a cold front moving in.


----------



## Keatts

Good morning all. It's 46 here in Oklhoma city.


----------



## Ruger

Brrrrr! Snow 22° and 30-40 mph winds. Gonna be bundled up to check traps today.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning guys, says it 18 right now with a high in the 30's. Got a light dusting of snow overnight 1"-2"


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 36* High 48* Low 30*


----------



## Spearodafish

Never thought I'd be able to post some cold hunting weather like most guys, but headed out and it's chilly


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 28* High 44* Low 27* Cold! 5* So Cal?..


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

well it feels like januaary in Minnesota now

it is 10* and temps are supposed to slowly drop all day,15 mph wind and up.it rain most yesterday from midday on so it is slippery outside.

with th cold temps after the rain every thing has a frozen layer over it and every step you take just makes a loud "crunch"

so not even gonna bother trying to hunt today unles we get a couple inches of snow cover over this crap


----------



## Ruger

Good morning. Woke up to -4°, supposed to have a high of 19°. My brother-in-law bought a live trap, that we're gonna set out for a bobcat. Then its time to come back and watch the Broncos!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in to all in PT land. Minus 14* @ 7:00 a.m. with a high today of 18*. lots of ice chopp'in on the water troughs today.

Go Broncos!!!!!!

awprint:


----------



## jswift

Cold for SE AZ--12 above this morning and expecting 37 with 20mph winds


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly

Set a new record low with -11 @ 6250'....Truck did not want to crank over this morning...


----------



## knapper

We are to get up to the mid 40's today or higher in the next few days.


----------



## Spearodafish

Good morning PT, it's 28* High 44* Low 27* Cold! 5* So Cal?..

Yeah AZ.. Pretty chilly & was crunchy snow too.. Forgot my remote for the Foxpro this trip & left my mouth calls at home too by accident.. Bonehead move.. Buddy had his mouth calls but we only made 2 stands for nada!


----------



## Spearodafish

Good morning PT, it's 28* High 44* Low 27* Cold! 5* So Cal?..

Yeah AZ.. Pretty chilly & was crunchy snow too.. Forgot my remote for the Foxpro this trip & left my mouth calls at home too by accident.. Bonehead move.. Buddy had his mouth calls but we only made 2 stands for nada!


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT--- low last night made it to -15* but were in for a warm'in spell. Higher temps will have the critters mov'in this week.

*Westcliffe, CO*

-13°F
Current: Overcast
Wind: N at 0 mph
Humidity: 77%
Sun








19° | -11°
Mon








19° | -8°
Tue








27° | 5°
Wed


----------



## hassell

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> well it feels like januaary in Minnesota now
> 
> it is 10* and temps are supposed to slowly drop all day,15 mph wind and up.it rain most yesterday from midday on so it is slippery outside.
> 
> with th cold temps after the rain every thing has a frozen layer over it and every step you take just makes a loud "crunch"
> 
> so not even gonna bother trying to hunt today unles we get a couple inches of snow cover over this crap


Yah we got 10 inches of the crunchy stuff, when that happens I'll go in around an hour before daybreak to let things settle down, ended up seeing 3 shootable yotes But they were across some water channels and I didn't feel like trying out the thin ice.


----------



## jswift

9 degrees at the RAWS down the road. Pretty cool for around here. At least Johnny's temp is down from 102 to almost normal= we might be able to hunt together next week.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

morning folks it is currently 0* with an expected high of 9* with winds from the west at 10-20 mph and a slight chance of snow

gotta get out of the house today and try shooting something, im going freaking stir crazy


----------



## prairiewolf

Late good morning guys, it was 3 this morning with 26 expected as high. Tomorrow 1 and 22.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's cold here 37* High 48* Low 28*...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning every one

well its another frosty day here in Mn. it is 1* with an expected high of 8*,winds 10-15 mph from the sw.


----------



## Ruger

Good morning. 2° now supposed to be a high of 18°.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

LoL SG, No.501,. Good morning PT, it's 27* High 47* Low 27* Cold, Cold and Cold...


----------



## prairiewolf

Well good morning guys, asked the wife when she was going to get a new thermometer? She said "why" theres one on the front porch. DUH !! 0 this morning with 25 expected as a high.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

prairiewolf said:


> Well good morning guys, asked the wife when she was going to get a new thermometer? She said "why" theres one on the front porch. DUH !! 0 this morning with 25 expected as a high.


LOL Ed...


----------



## knapper

WE are in the 40's and the have closed schools due the icey roads and rain, I will trade some rain for some snow.


----------



## youngdon

knapper said:


> WE are in the 40's and the have closed schools due the icey roads and rain, I will trade some rain for some snow.


I'll trade you for all the snow in the Phoenix area....These people just don't know how to drive with all this snow.....


----------



## youngdon

33* and falling at 4:30 here


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 30* @ 4:40 am. But it drops like a rock at sunrise, do you know why Don? High 49* Low 34*


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Good Morning PT!! We are in the middle of a Thunder-snow with sleet -snow and to be followed up with rain later. Currently 28 suppose to get into lower 40's today.

Have a Great Day unless of coarse you have other plans!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

morning folks

it is 8* currently,with and expected high of 19*,winds from the sw @ 10-15 mph


----------



## Ruger

Morning guys -7° here with a high of 22°.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning its -4, yes -4 in Arizona. I am going back to bed !!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT! It's 34* High 61* @ 4:47am. It's warming up! It's only -1 @ Window Rock it was -20 @ Window Rock yesterday...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

rise and shine everyone, it is 34* right now with slowly dropping temps today,expected low tonight of -5* and a chance of snow


----------



## Ruger

Morning guys, warming up, -2° now supposed to have a high of 31°


----------



## Keatts

Still in Okla. city while wife is going through her last two radiation treatments today and tomorrow. It 24 here this morning. I ready to get home to S.E. okla in the country on the lake. Kinda hard getting use to all the traffic and people.


----------



## Ruger

Good morning. 9° with a high of 33°. Getting ready to go check traps, hoping for a good day, its been pretty slow lately. But the weather has straightened out a little so maybe that'll help.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Morning PT, it's 49* High 68* Low 39*...


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*STILL MORNING HERE-Its 11:38 am-----5 above---0 at day light--went out and made 2 sets behind my house lots of fresh tracks but no takers---Ice cycles on my stach when I got Back--------sb*


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

morning folks, its currently 18*,had a little dusting of snow overnight,expected high of 35*,sw winds at 10-20 mph

best part of the day is , OUR YOUNGEST SON JUST GOT HOME ON LEAVE FOR A MONTH.


----------



## Ruger

Morning guys, 2° and a high of 37°. Looks like it's gonna be a nice day.


----------



## HowlinRed

Morning all. It's 28* here in Va with about 4 in. of snow on the ground. First good one of the season. Fell as a very heavy wet snow and it's stuck to everything. Very pretty! Sunny and bright right now.

SGB, tell your son to enjoy his time off.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

howlinred, im sure he will enjoy his time off,especially once we get out and hunt.he wants to kill himself a fox while hes home.

he just left from your area yesterday morning.he was stationed in Norfolk,assigned to the USS IWO JIMA.they just go back from a nine month deployement,and only had two liberty stops that whole time.

when he goes back he is reassigned and stationed in D.C.

hes glad to be off the boat finally,after 4 years on the IWO JIMA.

he just missed your snow storm,hes says no one down there knows how to drive in snow lol

but he was bown and raised and taught to drive here in MN.driving in the snow is just a minor distraction for us up here.

he did bring mom and i some nice little gifts from his liberty stops.

he brought me one of my most favorite things, a box of cuban cigars 

also brought me a gi issue GERBER MULTI-TOOL and a gi ssue BENCHMADE KNIFE

he brought his mother a realy nice silver bracelt from SPAIN,and some very cool nick nacks from PETRA

hes such a thoughtfull young man

well gotta go and fire up a COHIBA now mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

to qoute Kipling

"A woman is only a woman, but a good cigar is a smoke"


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

1 above here this morning at 9;42 AM --NEED ANOTHER LOG ON THE FIRE----------------SB


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning Predator Talk it's 46* High 72* Low 39*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 48* @ 4:39 am. High 74* Low 43* " Good Luck Stonegod! "


----------



## beavertrapper

mornin guys. 34* current temp...movin to high if 43...winds out of sw at 14 with gust of up to 26,sounds beautiful........next couple days should be great with temps in the single digits and below zero.... :smile:

stonegod let us know how it goes. good luck


----------



## Ruger

Morning guys, 9° with a high of 39°, looks to be a real nice day.


----------



## tomz

Well i'm a little late for good morning but here goes. Here in Lakeview, OR it's clear, calm with a morning low of -9 which is not bad as it has been down to -24. Todays hi will be about 25, which is I think the highest tenp it's been in about 21/2 weeks.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*5:45 am 6 degrees-windy and light snow---may stay in today--have a great sunday*


----------



## beavertrapper

19* but realfeel is -3* with light snow...its a heat wave. wind 21 out of wnw....... goin to church then I might go put some sets out......temps finally dropped and they r gonna stay low...lets see if a hungry yote wants a free meal.

forget the traps, lets go fishin!!!!!!


----------



## prairiewolf

SG our weather man must have moved to Ohio they do that crap all the time here., lol

good morning guys 16 right now with a high of 48 today by Tues suppose to be in the 50, spring is on its way, LMAO I wish !


----------



## Ruger

Morning guys. 11° with a high of 39°. Getting ready to go check traps.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

High mid 60's light winds out of the south currently 41 sun shining. Cold front moving in tonight or tomorrow highs in low 50's.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 51* High 75* Low 44*


----------



## tomz

Morning folks, -9, clear, calm with an expected hi of 27


----------



## Varmintnv

Low of 16 at my house this morning. Headed for the low 40's. Last 3 mornings were blessed with freezing fog, but this morning is clear and sunny. 


Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Currently 40 winds out of north 20mph highs today 53. Good Day PT Country!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Oh Yea if you can check the skies tonight by the moon.From 7 pm to 11 pm Jupiter and the Moon and another star is suppose to create a triangle in the sky. I ain't no astrologist so I don't know the specifics but if your into see these things you may want to watch.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 51* @ 5:15 am. High 76* Low 42* 80* Wed?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

morning folks,curently -12*,high today of -6* with windchills of -45*


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

sg, they probably think thier folks dont know how to do it lol


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Morning--------------------------the birds says 4 below the buck says 12 below and the weatherman says 8 below--BURRRRRRRR---its cold---------have a great Day*


----------



## Ruger

Morning, 11° with a high of 39°. Looks like a nice day. Getting ready to head out on the trapline.


----------



## Keatts

Good morning. It is 5:30 here in Kingston Okla. and the temp is 32.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 56* @6:28am. High 79* Low 49*...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning everyone, it is currently -12* with and expected high of 2*

i would kill for the temps your getting AZph,im tired of freezing my back side off.the joints have been stiff too long because of the cold this year,arthritis sucks


----------



## azpredatorhunter

it's nice when it's around 80*, not good for trapping, I lived in Illinois for 20+ years and I don't miss it one bit, it's no fun when it's cold, one year the wind chill was -86*...


----------



## Ruger

Good morning guys. 7° with a high of 44°. Heat wave!! Getting ready to head to Window Rock AZ to get some cites tags on some bobcats, then I'm gonna check the trapline on the way home.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Morning=-----9am-----woodstove's out needs some wood and its 20 below--weatherman says it 18 below-------didn't want to get out from under the covers :biggrin: sb*


----------



## youngdon

:cold: Warmer temps are on the way Skip..It's supposed to be 80 here today


----------



## twesterfield

Bitter cold in the metro St. Louis area today, car told me it was 13° on my walk in to class at 830 this morning! 

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## youngdon

You should live next to Lake Superior...I hear it helps to keep the temps downright balmy this time of year.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

i havea friend in duluth that lives right by the lake,you look out his front window and see nothing but lake

out his back window you see woods,deer bear owls eagles fox coyote etc etc etc

i would love to live where he does

well except for the lake effect snow and temps lol


----------



## youngdon

I talked to Skip this morning and he said it was colder and they had more snow away from the lake. I told him "Thank God he lived by the lake, it might have gotten to -23 this morning. I think I woke the wife laughing....


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Yowza! It's a balmy 7 degrees here. I suppose I should go for a swim since we're almost 30 degrees warmer then the UP.  Top of da morning to you all.


----------



## glenway

It's 2 degrees in mid Michigan now.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt! It's 56* with a High of 82* lol.. Low 54*...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Wait it's 57*


----------



## glenway

Bring on the sunscreen, AZ. Hope I can handle all that heat next week while out there stomping around.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

It's going to cool down next week Glen, it can change quickly around here..


----------



## azpredatorhunter

The norm for this time of year is 68*, but it can change;


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Don and Jeff should come out Monday and do some shooting.. Youngdon! JLowe69! Sosinmesa! Tonkatruck!... I know Prairiewolf is a little far away, Ed what are you doing ? Desertghost? What about the rest of you guys in Arizona?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Stonegod said:


> Ooooow.....it's going to drop all the way down to the high 50's to low 70's glen......you'd better bring a extra coat!!lol.....when it hits 50's here....people start walking around in shorts!lol


 lol SG! 50* is cold...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

SG, you can always head north here and cool off....


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Where is his coat? lol...


----------



## Tuffdaddy

That's awesome SG. My pooch has 7 polly pockets, one barbie shoe, and 2 crayons to his credit this week. Gotta love the labs. My wife caught him in the girls barbie house last night trying to snack on some little toys. He never used to do that, but apparently rubber doll cloths do the trick for him now that he's getting older. I think some politicians have an affinity for rubber cloths too, but that's another discussion. lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter

LOL SG, my springer use to get snow balls hanging from her ears....


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning guys 20 right now and warming up to the mid 50's today, time for golf! lol

Az whats going on next week?


----------



## Ruger

Morning guys, 32° with a high of 44°. This weather is great. Must be our January thaw. Gonna take a few furs to a buyer coming through town
Then headed back out to the trapline.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

morning folks,been up since 6am,it was 8* at that time,currently 11*,expected high of 12*,windchills this after noon from -25* to -35*

low is supposed to be -17* tonight

might see if my son is up to hunting today


----------



## glenway

It's 6 degrees here - three times warmer than yesterday at this time. Whoopee!


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Morning fellas. Chance of LE snow here as well. Hope it does as we have nothing on the ground at this point.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning everyone, its currently -8*,with an expected high of 7* with -35* windchills

another fridgid minnesota winter day


----------



## beavertrapper

Currently -1 with high toppin out at 12.


Keep it comin,cold =ice, which =fish


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning guys, It warmed up yesterday(58) so wife and I went and played some golf, and I mean "played". I think I will stick with calling coyotes, going out this morning, hope I can have another contest, lol


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Morning---------warming trend--------------only -2 this morning at 9:24 am-------real windy last night-----2" of new snow----------got some skinn'en to do today------*


----------



## beavertrapper

Watcha skinnin swampbuck? I havnt had any to skin lately,startin to forget how its done.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*couple of deer heads and a yote-----burr -2 feels like -20 this morning- must be gett'en OLD*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it' 61* High 76* Low 56* Ed, Glen aka Glenway is comming down to Arizona for a few days, and I am going to take him out in the desert to do a little shooting, maybe check some traps, if I put them back out, " we are having some problems finding a good spot without people all around "....I was thinking if some of the local guys wanted to show up, but he doesn't have much time, so I didn't ask anyone...maybe next year we all could get together...


----------



## beavertrapper

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *couple of deer heads and a yote-----burr -2 feels like -20 this morning- must be gett'en OLD*


-2 is cold no matter your age.

went fishin tonight, my phone said 8,it felt colder


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 60* High 73* Low 54*...


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Good morning boys! Steaming hot high of 28 today with 1-2 inches of snow (finally!). Wishing I could get out hunting tomorrow on the new spot, but not quite ready to rock yet. Gotta pick up some camo this weekend and a new choke for the scattergun. Patterning this weekend, then hitting the woods next weekend FINALLY!


----------



## Rick Howard

9 degrees right now. Gonna get up to 20 for a high. Light wind... A few inches of snow on the ground... A few more predicted through the weekend with like temps and winds. Huntin time! See ya all Monday.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Okay, this getting up early stuff is getting nuts. One of these days I'll sleep in until 6am. Dang internal clock. Anyway, good morning! Winter storm watch tonight through tomorrow with ice and snow possible. We'll see if we get anything. It's 11 degrees now, going to pattern the shotgun today and get some camo. Life is goooood.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 57* Rain Showers, High 66* Low 54*...


----------



## Ruger

Good morning guys, 32° with a high of 41°. Raining now, melting all the snow, making a muddy mess everywhere.


----------



## Varmintnv

7:30 am in The Biggest Little City showed 32* and foggy. Looking for a high in the low 40's with a chance of snow tonite into Sunday.


Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## beavertrapper

18 this mornin when I went to work at 5*. 26*now and kinda sunny out. beautifull afternoon

awesome # of post also :razz:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning predator talk... it's 56* and light rain, High 66* Low 56*...


----------



## glenway

Hey,AZ, I'm in the neighborhood now and all I've seen so far is rain. Haven't been outside yet today and haven't checked on the forecast for Monday or Tuesday. Might have to dodge some raindrops.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

We need the rain Glen, it will stop soon, I hope...


----------



## prairiewolf

Goodmornings all, 34 for a low today with a high of 49 expected and rain. Most of the snow is now all gone from the ground! Rain for the next couple of days, no bobcat hunting yet.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Luck Geoff !! I cant go hunting us Arizonians melt in the rain !


----------



## prairiewolf

OK, I will donate a call for you !! I really mean it.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

It must be shot with his gun wearing his Black sweater!!! All in favor?


----------



## knapper

We are back down to the -6 or so with lows in some areas of the state at -45 or so. No snow in sight.


----------



## glenway

Dang. Got away from some icy Michigan weather only to find record rain in Arizona. Tomorrow's looking better, though. Still got to enjoy the outdoors yesterday in the 60s.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 48*and rain.. High 56* Low 39* Glenway brought the cold and rain with him! lol it will be in the 70's in a few days! "after he goes back" lol...


----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## azpredatorhunter

Proof Glenway brought the cold weather! Notice he goes back on Wednesday lol:


----------



## HowlinRed

Morning y'all. Ice here in Va. Schools are closed. Gonna warm up to the mid 40s though. Calling for 55-58 tomorrow. Going to play some golf!


----------



## Ruger

Good morning, 32° with a high of 37°. After raining for 2 days and melting all the snow and making a muddy mess everywhere. Now its back to snowing again.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning PT, same here Ruger. rained a couple days melted it all and now its snowing !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Stonegod said:


> AZ.....have you guys meant up yet?


not yet, we are Tuesday, it's cold and raining today...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

a late good morning to everyone

it was 27* at 5:30 am when me and my son got up to go to the woods,it is currently 31*

seen alot of fresh sign on the new snow that we had overnight

found fresh yote sign and scat,we missed them on the trail by now more than 2 hours,the scat was still soft

we made two stands,seen something moving in the brush about 100 ys away,but it never showed itself enough to make a positive i.d.

we walked and checked a few other spots on that iece of land,found some fox tracks and raccoon tracks

we are going back this evening and gonna set up where we seen the fox tracks to see what we can make happen

should be a nice eveing, supposed to be a low of about 28* and 6" of snow possible


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

well this i wasnt arawe of,if i had a buck right now i would

or should i just say "the checks in the mail" lol

and i didnt have time to post right away this morning,we needed to get to the woods and try to call something in

its been over 4 yrs since my son has been hunting,and he was jonesing real bad,like a junky needing a fix


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning everyone

it is currently 33*,with an expected high of 32*

a dusting of snow is possible thru mid day

didnt get the 6" yesterday that they said we were going to get,had a light rain instead


----------



## prairiewolf

good morning all, looks like a few new inches of snow overnight. Forecast low 19 with a high of 37, windy gusts up to 40 mph. Looks like an inside day for me.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning Predator Talk...it's 34* High 54* Low 39*... SG, great idea...Stay warm Ed...You to Sneaky.


----------



## Ruger

Morning, 16° with a high of 27° and the sun is shining!!!


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Gooooood morning PT. 43 here now with a high of 54. Tstorms (in January? in WI?) today, Snow tomorrow, back to 17 on Thursday. Gotta love winter in Wisconsin.

On a good note, my new camo should be here today. Went with the Predator fall grey for the winter camo, and am ordering some brown deception for the warmer temps. I may not need camo for coyote hunting, but I like camo. Makes me feel like I was 12 and playing "army" in the woods behind the house again. lol


----------



## twesterfield

Hey everyone, from the metro st louis area! Runnin about 64 already about 7:30 this mornin, highs in the mid to upper 60's, and if i remember right dropping back down tomorrow, 30's or so! Some whacky weather out there fellas!

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## knapper

At 8 here the tempature is 7.5 and we are rising, some snow expected today. Interior of the state has been down to -50 in the coldest region.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

knapper, once again Alaska is freezing and here in Minnesota we are unseasonbly warm.

but the weather man says were going to be getting sub zero for high temps later in the week,so you folks up there should be warming up.


----------



## beavertrapper

I was really lookin forward to some cold weather and imagine my surprise when the temp rose to the about 57* today. The weather man says it will get cold again but then n a week it will b nice and warm again......great!! 

I think it's time to move north!


----------



## knapper

They said in the evening weather that it will warm up and my be rain some and then get colder. I am looking at a hunt in the interior so I hope it will not get too cold.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt... it's 37* @ 4:40am. High 60* Low 41*...


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Goooood morning PT. It's 34 here and still raining got 2-3 inches yesterday and last night). Changing to snow today, then getting really cold again tomorrow and Friday, and mid 20s on Saturday with some snow on the ground for my first exploit into coyote hunting. New camo got here yesterday, and it is toasty warm. Perfect for winters here. (found some lighter stuff on clearance at Walleyworld as well, so couldn't pass that up of course).


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Went out in the desert yesterday with Glenway and his sister, to do a little shooting, it was a little cold and windy for me, but I think Glenway was fine. Well I had a good time, hope he and his sister did also. Damn his is a great shot, he made me look bad, I haven't been out shooting for a long time and it showed lol. I have been worried about ammo (the availability), and just quit going out to practice. Glenway shot my wife's Kimber 1911 .45 acp. and put 7 rounds in the bull's-eye! all in a group <1"... that's the last time I take him out shooting lol.. I got to shoot his sisters Ruger 9mm., and a Bond Arms 45LC/.410 Darringer, it was a sweet! I let Glenway shoot my Mini-14 and he got down in the prone position and got all "Joe" sniper on me lol.. On the way back, I saw a Diamondback rattler on the road, it was a ran over, so I stopped to take a pic and the damn thing opened it's mouth and moved! Glenway took some pics and moved it off the road, he said it started to rattle, I was back in the Jeep lol... I think all the rain we had, made it come out of it's den, I hope! Well I hope you had a good time Glen, next time, plan on a little more time and maybe I could get some of the Arizona guys together...


----------



## Tuffdaddy

You can't go wrong putting lead downrange. Sounds like a good time. I still need to get a 1911. Had a SA LW operator on order, and it was taking so long to come in (over a year and a half), that I grabbed an AR instead. Glad I did looking back at it. Still love shooting the 1911s. They make a heck of a bang and are easy to shoot for a .45 round.

Gotta phone interview today at work. First time I'll be able to wear camo for an interview lol. Much more relaxed than wearing a suit and tie. haha


----------



## glenway

Here's a photo from the informal shoot yesterday in the desert. That's AZ with his wife's Kimber and a spent case flying through the air at the rear of his hat. Wish AZ wouldn't have kept such a close eye on that pistol, because I think it could have gotten lost in one of my gear bags real easy. And, that rattler had seen better days.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Would that be the electric strawberry on his arm? My dad served in Vietnam and that is one of the patches he has from his unit. We got him a bronze star license plate this year that says "Trpl 2" or tripple deuce. Proud of that man.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

morning folks, it is currently 15* with a 4 mph from the north,expected high of about 16* today,then it starts to cool down for few days again


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Tuffdaddy said:


> Would that be the electric strawberry on his arm? My dad served in Vietnam and that is one of the patches he has from his unit. We got him a bronze star license plate this year that says "Trpl 2" or tripple deuce. Proud of that man.


That's right Tuffdaddy, it's not mine, it's my fathers division patch, he was in the 25th. Infantry Korea, it's called the Electric Strawberry or Tropic Lightining and some others... I am still looking into his service records, he was drafted into the Korean War in 1950, he was wounded twice, once by friendly fire and once by the Chinese/N. Koreans, near the Iron Triangle, he bled to death in a M.A.S.H. hospital and was revived and sent back to the front lines. It's a long story, but he said he was looking down at himself on the operating table and laughed, he said" that guy is f*$#*%! dead!" He woke up in Japan. All he got to show for his service is a Purple Heart w/ two clusters and the Bronze Star w/the V for Vallor...he wasn't a happy camper...O yea, they didn't have a bronze star with the V so they just gave him a bronze star...he never asked, after the war for the right metal, he said if he ever went to Washington DC he would throw them over the fence...


----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## Tuffdaddy

That sounds about right. My dad was wounded 2 times as well by grenade shrapnel. He got his bronze star for pulling his sgnt out of a firefight after his (the sgnt) leg was pretty much blown off. My dad said he made a splint to hold the leg on before he carried him out, and the splint wasn't there by the time they were to the medivac. He's not the craftiest guy lol. Still cool to hear the stories from him, but I know how much it still bothers him to this day. Crazy stuff those in combat delt and deal with.


----------



## knapper

Its 17 here and is forecast to warm up some and rain, we will see.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

sg , im not an ice fisherman.but i do see folks on the lakes all the time.

on the radio they say to stay off certain lakes because of the weird weather weve been having,warm for several days with rain,then sub zero temps,then warm again.but i have listened to reports on the radio from guides and various lodges that say the ice is great.but then they also say before going out to check with the local bait shops and the like to get the current reports becuase of the weather.

i play it safe and just dont ice fish.i used to drive tow truck and have pulled a few from the water.not my idea of a good time,going thru the ice.i also had an uncle go under one year and damn near died. he would have if he didnt have a friend with him.my uncle spent 3 months in the hospiltal after that incident.

i do my fishing in the summer when i can go with out worrying about going thru the ice


----------



## beavertrapper

nice warm day again 53*......starting to wonder if I live in MIchigan or NC with all these warm temps.....weather guy says 30* drop by tomorrow but at this point I cant trust him at all.......we had fishable ice but not now...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 41* High 70* Low 47*, Glenway took the the cold weather back with him, you guys should be cold again soon...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

No SG, my back is killing me, can't sleep. I need to check out the Jeep before we go back out, it's making some strange noise... something is loose...


----------



## Brian140

Good morning everyone it is 20* here in lafayette indiana! Tonights low is 5* with wind chill -10


----------



## azpredatorhunter

A 93 Grand Cherokee, it old but runs good...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Stonegod said:


> What kind of jeep are you driving?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Stonegod said:


> Ooooooh!.......now you're just showing off!LOL Is that a recent pic?.....if so it's in really nice shape for a 93!!!......do you guys have much trouble with rust out there? Here a 93 jeep is basically a frame with some seats bolted to it.LOL


LOL SG, what is rust? You can sand all the paint off and maybe in three months you might have some surface rust... cars, trucks don't rust here...the pic is from last summer...224000.0


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I put some BFG's on it SG, we have some sharp rocks and cacti


----------



## glenway

It's 22 degrees right now. Had to drive 2 hours in some fierce winds and rain last night from the airport and am glad to have made it home safely. And, AZ is right about the cold weather following me. Bet he's glad it followed me. Maybe I shoud head to Arizona in the summer; then everyone would appreciate my "bad luck." Then again, maybe they'd bellyache about tornadoes.


----------



## prairiewolf

93 Jeep Old, LOL mine is a 1963 Willys.But it dont look that good !

good morning all, going to get to 42 today , warming up they say mid 50's buy Monday.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Good morning everyone---------well its 9 above and the storm has let up some -high winds and snow for the last 32 hours coming off the Lake[Superior]--what a change --First real storm of the winter which is 3 months late---calling days are over for me for awhile til I get DUG out---------cold don't bother me[liar] but snow depth put's me out of order--still snowing some -Quess i'll just stay in the house TODAY---------have a Great Day Guys--------sb--------ps--my mailbox--front yard*


----------



## Ruger

Morning guys 23° with a high of 37° Finally no rain or snow. Getting ready to go check traps. Hoping for a good day after having a few days of bad weather.


----------



## twesterfield

Well it didnt last long boys. Tapped into the 60's for the last two days and now were back in the 20's and 30's.

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

glenway said:


> It's 22 degrees right now. Had to drive 2 hours in some fierce winds and rain last night from the airport and am glad to have made it home safely. And, AZ is right about the cold weather following me. Bet he's glad it followed me. Maybe I shoud head to Arizona in the summer; then everyone would appreciate my "bad luck." Then again, maybe they'd bellyache about tornadoes.


Glen, I am glad you made it home safely! And I want to thank you for bringing the cold weather back with you. You are welcome to come back in July lol...


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Good morning PT. It's currently 0 degrees here in Wisco heading for a steaming high of 10. Supposed to get light snow overnight tonight with a low of 7 and a high of 22 for my first day in the woods for coyotes tomorrow. Gonna be tough to sleep tonight.


----------



## beavertrapper

Been snowing for past day,current temp 9 with wind chill -8....still snowin all day into the weekend....so much for good ice. 

Hav a great day guys


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

morning everyone

currently it is -14*,with an expected high of 4*,windchills from -35* to -45*,brrrrrrrrrrrrrr im tired of this friggen cold


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Thankfully, it looks like there's a "warmuup" next week around here with highs in the 30s eventually. I'm ready for spring.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*gOOD mORNING -1 HERE-WIND HAS STOPPED NO SNOW FALLING --LOOKS LIKE A GREAT DAY---SB*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 42* High 71* Low 46*... it looks like we are warming up to:


----------



## Ruger

Morning- 22° and a high of 39°, summer time!!!


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning, its 21 right now with a high in the low 50's today, Think I will wash the truck and jeep!


----------



## HunterGatherer

This is my first post in the Good Mornin' thread, because frankly, I never had anything to contribute. Tomorrow though, I will be going to the fields of East Texas, and I say that proudly and with all the grandiosity that it deserves, because this is Texas; almost a country unto itself! And, I will be venturing to the field in the pursuit of those varmints called coyotes. Night huntin'! Just me, my huntin' buddy and the creatures that run around in the night! It's a different world out there at night, ya'know....

We just had a weather front go through Tuesday evening. Things cooled down. Hopefully it heated things up, out in the wild.


----------



## beavertrapper

He at least gav some weather info.......lol


----------



## Ruger

Good morning SG. Good grief I'm sitting here with a beer in my hand getting ready for bed and your trying to wake us up!! Lol time difference is crazy. Ya its late for me too but I tied one on. Its my BD, Have a good day everyone I'm going to bed!!!


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Good Morning PT. It's 14 degrees here with 2"s of fresh snow. Heading to a high of 22 today. I'm hitting the woods for the first time in about an hour. Yee Haw!

Happy birthday Ruger! I'll try to shoot a BD coyote for ya.  Report to follow once I get home (hopefully not in the "skunked" section lol.


----------



## glenway

16 degrees and a chance of crow hunting.


----------



## beavertrapper

Mornin all 18 with 2.5" fresh snow.......good luck to all goin out hunting....got to cut wood and celebrate wife's birthday.....


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Morning -10 clear and no wind 8:30am--time to put another log on the fire----------sb-----------HAPPY BIRTHDAY RUGER*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 46* High 76* Low 52*... 2-3" of Sun...


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning, 30 right now with a high in the low 50's again ! Heat wave is here !


----------



## HunterGatherer

Ummmm, going to 73 today, sunny, not a cloud in the Texas sky. I'm picking up my brand new Savage 11 TH XP .223 w/Nikon scope at 9:45, then the range. Tonight, down below 50 and clear. I will be on the edge of some clearing coaxing yotes. Send some of that snow stuff this way, LOL!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning folks

it is currently 0* with and expected high of 12* today,we have about 2.5" of fresh powder snow on the ground this morning

so i need to get out my "leaf" blower and clear the walk way,im too lazy to shovel and its not enough to use the real snow blower on

like scrooge mcduck always said "work smarter,not harder"

once my son gets home(he was out partying all night with some of his friends) im gonn see if he wants to hit the woods today

i think the cool fresh air would do wonders on his hang over lol


----------



## Antlerz22

glenway said:


> Here's a photo from the informal shoot yesterday in the desert. That's AZ with his wife's Kimber and a spent case flying through the air at the rear of his hat. Wish AZ wouldn't have kept such a close eye on that pistol, because I think it could have gotten lost in one of my gear bags real easy. And, that rattler had seen better days.


Looks like AZ served in "tropic lightning" I did in 79'~80 with the 25th CAB. B Quad Schofield barracks and worked at Wheeler AFB, across the street. Ok just read the rest of the thread -- AFTER my post and yes it was also the electric strawberry--didnt know Korea was a part of the 25th so to speak, unless they were out of Hawaii; which covered/deployed to those areas as well back in the day. Oh BTW its 7degrees here in Portage, WI --yesterday it was -7 with wind chills at -15 to -20--and I went to work just to tell them I wasnt working in the wind. We're working out under the sky on a hilltop making duct work (read wind tunnel) for a new scrubber system for the boilers. All the younguns, stayed till first break and some till lunch--from what I was told. I showed em the old guys still know when to pull the pin LOL--at the start of shift!!!


----------



## Antlerz22

Thx SG, this cold is taking its toll on my bones. Cant take it like I used to, and the saying you get used to it, is in fact BULL FERTILIZER.


----------



## glenway

They tell me the same thing when I'm in the desert heat and I've never been sold on that, either. So, here I sit in 3 degrees this morning.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 57* High 70* Low 51* , Antlerz22 I have been looking into his records and they said the 25th. Inf. But you know how they can screw things up! Now you have me wondering if it's right... I am going to do some more research...


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Good morning pt. 11 degrees here headin up to 20 again. 2-5"s of snow expected tonight on top of a lightweight 3"s yesterday. No coyotes hit the ground for us yesterday, but was a VERY good learning experience. Story to come in another thread.


----------



## Antlerz22

azpredatorhunter said:


> Good morning pt, it's 57* High 70* Low 51* , Antlerz22 I have been looking into his records and they said the 25th. Inf. But you know how they can screw things up! Now you have me wondering if it's right... I am going to do some more research...


It probably is right, but Hawaii is P.acific A.rea C.ommand. However I was also "fortunate" enough to serve in Korea as well in '88~89 in the town of Uijongbu at Camp Essayons. Eighth Army was headquartered in Seoul, which I would think had control of that particular theatre-- at least after the Korean war as there wasnt a need for an American presence as such till the war/after, but thats just my thinking of course, as I as well am not 100% sure. Okay for you SG here tiz--its 18 for a high today (Portage) and slightly overcast this morning yet sunny this afternoon.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Good morning PT. Currently 14* here heading to a high of 21 with 2-4"s of new snow. Looks like good temps coming this way (highs in the upper 20s and 30s this week). Need to scout some new land and talk to some farmers this week. I'm officially addicted.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 54* High 70* Low 49*...


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning all! low of 25 and a high of 53 expected.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning to everyone

it is currently 2* with an expected high of 9*

pretty sad when 9* will feel warm,but it sure beats the sub zero temps weve been having


----------



## HunterGatherer

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> good morning to everyone
> it is currently 2* with an expected high of 9*
> pretty sad when 9* will feel warm,but it sure beats the sub zero temps weve been having


That's wood stove weather. I'm walking around in a short sleeve shirt here. I'm guessing, 71*? No, it's warmer...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

well after teh sube zero temps weve been having,i can go out side with just a hoody on now instead of having to bundle up.it almos makes it feel like summer now lol

i wish i had a wood stove in my garage

then i would be able to do some hooby stuff in the winter time

i dont like to knapp(make stone tools) in the house,the dust is very bad for you,causes silicosis

and makeing bows in the house aint the best either,too much dust from scraping and sanding the wood.

the wife lets me but she doesnt realy appreciate it,she ends having to dust way to often

im thinking in the next two years,that i am gonna install that wood stove and insulate the garage


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Gooooood morning PT. 13* now heading up to 30* with snow again. Getting the fluffy powder snow daily it seems. But now temps should hold in the 30s for highs the rest of the week.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

morning everyone

it is currently 28*,which is also our expected high for the day,temps should stay like this all day.we had about .75" of fresh powder overnight.temps should be getting near the 30's for the rest of the week.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning PT, suppose to be a warm day in mid 50's.

SG deer is over isnt it? When you going coyote hunting?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, I hope you guys keep the thread going...


----------



## HunterGatherer

Stonegod said:


> Good morning PT, I hope you guys keep the thread going... Did AZ leave the site???.......this statement sounds like he doesn't plan on returning.....anyone know what's up??


I'm hoping his talk of Ruby Ridge was just that, talk....

I'm kidding! I know, bad joke. I can't be funny all the time.

Let's see, back to business. We're getting some light rain here in East Texas this morning. I'm at work in an office, so it only affects me if I am driving. The temp outside in Houston is 64*, but up in the Piney Woods where I hunt, 1 hour and a half northeast of here, it's 57*. I had plans to hunt last weekend and that fell through. My plan now is to be on my own and at least I know I will be reliable, so I will be hunting. I will be doubling my efforts. While I will spend time seeking out coyotes, I am also preparing for a hog hunt. Okay, that is more than the weather, so I will take my hog chat to another thread and tell you about how I will set up for those oinkers.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning PT, low of 28 and a high of 54, perfect calling weather, but I slept in. LOL


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Morning PT. 20* here now heading up to 31 for a high. 2-4"s of heavy snow tonight, and a looks like low to mid 30s through the rest of the week. May have to sneak out to check some new land out this weekend with the kiddos (mom can't say no if the girls want to go)


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

late good morning folks

went hunting this morning with my son,had a good time together

it is currently 13* and snowing,expected high of 25* today


----------



## LeadHead

Well, it ain't today, but last Saturday it was in the 20's, 10mph WNW wind, completely overcast and flurrying. Took my 15 year old boy and hit 4 stands including a brand new one we'd just gotten permission to hunt the night before. The first 2 stands we couldn't raise a thing, but on the 3rd stand and within maybe 2 minutes of calling a nice male came from my son's left across the field, trying to get downwind of the Alpha Dogg. He didn't even come close to making it that far and picked the wrong time to stop broadside to scope things out. Jared's .223 slammed him at 135 yards.

We then drove a few miles up the road to hunt another neighbor's property--a gal who has a couple horses on 30 acres or so. We hiked back to the rear pasture area that we like to set up on and wouldn't you know it, her horses were back there and from the way they acted we were apparently the most interesting thing they'd seen all week. We set up the decoy and Alpha Dogg while they looked on, and when we settled back to call they had to go over to check out the equipment. A minute and a half after starting the cottontail squalling they both jerked their heads up and looked to our left. Sure enough a female stepped out at about 85-90 yards and started trotting their direction. At 81 yards she stopped to look over where we were sitting and my 22-250 dropped her on the spot. Funny thing is that she fell within 20 yards of the one I shot a month ago on another morning that we doubled.
Life is good.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

morning folks

currently it is 23* with and expected high of 29* today,and a chance of light snow again


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Good morning everyone! It's 32 here in SE Wisco. High of 33 and a low of 26. Supposed to get 4-8"s of wet heavy snow. It's raining ice currently.


----------



## beavertrapper

Mornin everyone....30* right now dropping slightly thru out the day to low of 9* by mornin...3"of new snow last night...hav a good...


----------



## glenway

Got about 6 inches of the white stuff and have already filled the bird feeders before the birds arrive this morning. Upper 20s right now and windy. Should be lots of fun on my "snow machine" plowing out the drives.

After that, maybe a little fun on a real snow machine - Hyabusa powered. Have to make it to town for some fuel first, however.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Morning fellas, 24 here at the moment. Heading to 29* for a high today. Back is killing me from shoveling (yes shoveling) a TON of wet heavy snow out of my driveway and my neighbors driveway last night. 10"s of wet heavy snow stinks. Guess I finally have to pry the dang tire off of my snowblower so I can put the new one one (can't get the old rim off as I think it rusted to the axle dangit!).

Looks very cool on all the trees though.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

morning folks. it is currently 9*, with an expected high of 28*. they are saying we should get 6"-8" of snow tommorow.

not what i wanted to hear.


----------



## Ruger

Morning guys it 31° with a high of 44°° and the wind is howling


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT--- its 24* here @ 5:50 a.m.. Storm clouds were roll'in in down below timberline yesterday evening---weather worm says were in for 3 days of the white stuff.

awprint:


----------



## glenway

1.5 degrees in mid-Michigan at 8am.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Gooooooood moooooorning predatortalk! It's 17 out now, heading for a high of 34. The boss has me painting the trim in the house today, or what I like to call building huntin equity.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning everyone

it is currently 26* here in ctrl mn with an expected high of 32* today.now they are saying we could get 9"-15" of snow this week end

dont want it,dont need it.if we get it i wont be able to drive back to my fav hunting spot.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

-6 THIS MORNING- WARMER TEMP HEADED OUR WAY THIS WEEK-END---TE SUN IS OUT-SB


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning PT, woke to new snow and like catcapper in for 3 days of it. OH Sg dont know the temp havent went out the front door yet, lol


----------



## Ruger

Morning guys, got the snow here too, Its 27° with a high of 32°


----------



## HunterGatherer

Brrrr! Cold front coming through here..... 55* here and it's 48* in my hunting territory, where, BTW, I'm heading to in about one hour. I will plant my sour corn trying to attract some curlytails. After my work is done I will be turning to predators. At the end of daylight I will try to bag a bobcat. After sunset, I will be doing coyote vocals almost exclusively. I will be on my own and I won't be hunting from the back of my truck. I will be down with the yotes with a rifle, a shotgun and a light. Should be exciting! I'll leave the pooch in the truck. Tonight's temps should be in the 50s.


----------



## number9

It 37 here in Carrollton Ga and wet from all the rain we have had and more on the way , the sun is shining and the wind is about 5 -10. Sittiing here at Mcdonalds with the better half. I guess I am building up time off for good behavior. Everyone have a blessed day.


----------



## HunterGatherer

Stonegod said:


> Brrrr! Cold front coming through here..... 55* here and it's 48* in my hunting territory.......LMAO!!!! That's shorts and T-shirt weather!


Hey! I'm trying to be camo here and I am sweating!


----------



## HunterGatherer

It's warm, short skeeve weather, yes, and my first set up didn't turn up anything. Well, I heard something in the brush and that was that. Also called in a couple owls. Now I realize that I was practicing my coyote vocals in the house and that is where I left the call. So cottontail and squeaks it is.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Top o' da morning to ya PT (Drunken Irish lol). It's 35* here currently heading up to a rainy 40. Hoping the snow sticks around until next weekend.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

sg: hope ya dont mind,but i think i will give it a try too but just this once .since after all it is your idea.but i want to try it just once so please bare with me on this.. i will try it in polish(since i am a pollock),but my polish isnt very good,but here goes

dobrzy ludzie rano(good morning folks), it is currently 27* out,with an expected high today of 32*.we got about an inch of snow last night,expecting another 8" today,then the winds are supposed to pick up to about 40mph


----------



## prairiewolf

Well its 18 here and a high of 38 expected. %^$#$#^%[email protected]##% everybody, lol

Oh wont be on for a couple of days wife is going back in for another stent tomorrow.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Gute Morgen predator Diskussion... it's 38* High 57* Low 39* Glenway did you fly over Arizona?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

prairiewolf said:


> Well its 18 here and a high of 38 expected. %^$#$#^%[email protected]##% everybody, lolOh wont be on for a couple of days wife is going back in for another stent tomorrow.


Thanx for letting us know Ed, We will pray for her, she will be fine...


----------



## Rick Howard

19 degrees high of 24. Nice sunny morning. 

Ed are thoughts are with ya buddy.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

ed, you and your misses are in mine and the wifes thoughts

everything will work out just fine i am sure


----------



## glenway

azpredatorhunter said:


> Gute Morgen predator Diskussion... it's 38* High 57* Low 39* Glenway did you fly over Arizona?


No, but my other sister is probably at fault now that she's staying there for the entire month. Better grab your blankie.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning all, and thanks for all the thoughts and prayers. 14 for a low and 32 expected for the high, didnt get as much snow as they said we would which is good now we dont have to drive 50 miles in it, lol.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning predator talk, it's 41* High 55* Low 35*...


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Crazy Weather here-Sat warm and real windy-Sun-warm and drizzle-Today 33 and raining--could get as high as 40------------------Ed prayers and thoughts sent-----sb*


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

for my grandmother on my mothers side "gente buena mañana"

spanish for good morning folks

it is currently 24* with an expected high today of 26* and a low tonight of 5*

we got about 1 foot of snow in my area yesterday,now i can no longer get back to my favorite hunting area as the drifts are up to and or past my front bumper on my expedition.

and i am sore as all get today from the 5+ hours behind the snow blower yesterday afternoon/evening.

i did my drive and walk ways,plus 2 of my neighbors,then drove 20 miles to my mothers and did hers also.

now today i get to clean my roof off,not what i wanted to do on this special day.

but what is one to do,but deal with it :getrdone:


----------



## beavertrapper

Salve(latin the dead language) temp is droppin,[email protected] mornin down to 34 now and snowin.


----------



## fr3db3ar

You'd better be breaking out the snow shoes.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

ive only got one pair of snow shoes,old school ones wood and rawhide

much quiter on the snow than these modern aluminum ones

so i wont be going hunting untill my son leaves to DC for reassignment

but i did tell him he could wear them and pull me on my gear sled to get back to the hunting spot

he didnt find that as amusing as i did


----------



## fr3db3ar

That was an awesome idea. Some kids just don't appreciate their parents enough.

remind him that you pushed him on the swing and pulled him on his sled.....debts should be repaid.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

well its morning again, it is 14* currently with an expected high of 28* today


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 36* High 58* Low 36*... Cold...Cold...Cold...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

If we.were having high temps like
I could go break my new AR in


----------



## Ruger

Good morning guys, its 7° with a high of 31°. Fresh snow on the ground and clear skies.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning all ! 9 deg right now with a high of 35 expected today. Drove in a snowstorm yesterday to the hospital, just to sit around for over 5 hrs and then have her procedure canceled until Wed. They said hospital didnt have a CT Surgeon on staff and with the storm they couldnt airvac her if there were to be any trouble. So back again Wed morning. One of the perils living in the boon docks !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I am going to stay inside untill Friday lol:


----------



## chopayne

Good evening. I have no idea how cold it is here since I dont check the temperature. Its cold but not freezing. Skies are always cloudy here.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Good afternoon boys. It's 23 here now, heading to, well 23 haha. I must have slacked a bit. Got too busy at work and actually had to go into the office instead of working out of the house. Man, that's rough. 

Thoughts and prayers to you and your wife Ed. hope everything goes well.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Bonjour Boys! It's 18* here, heading up to 38. Is spring almost here?


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Haha, SG, ya beat me.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

nzuri asubuhi,good morning in swahili

it is currently 24*,with an expected high today of 33* and mostly cloudy


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Stonegod said:


> LMAO!....sb.....have you been watching Tarzan movies??LOL


no not recently,but watched all of them with johnny weissmuller as a kid

just thought i would go way out into left field this morning lol


----------



## prairiewolf

ugg!


----------



## HunterGatherer

Howdy! That's hello, in Texan.

48*, Brrrrrrr-rrr... outside the window. 48* in the field. Temps going to a 36* low tonight. Now that's huntin' weather. That'll get the hogs and dogs excited!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 41* High 64* Low 41* SG, police and fema? What's up?


----------



## HunterGatherer

I believe FEMA is under the Homeland Security Agency. That doesn't answer any questions. Just a little factoid I'm throwing out there.....ummmm, warming up to 52* right now in the back yard.


----------



## beavertrapper

Warmed up to 42* today,partly sunny. By Friday it will b high of 20* and 6-8" of snow......gotta love Michigan weather.....hav a good nite fellas...


----------



## Antlerz22

Stonegod said:


> LMAO!....sb.....have you been watching Tarzan movies??LOL


He is tarzan LOL


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

well im not tarzan

but i have been known to wear a loin cloth and nothing more from time to time(and no i wont post a pic)


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

boas pessoal manhã(good morning folks in portuguese)

it is currently 24*,with and expected high today of 27*.we got another 3" of white crap last night


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Oh so true sg


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt... it's 37* High 69* Low 45*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Stonegod said:


> Beats me AZ.....but my bro was pissed off that he had to attend the FEMA course offer his shift was over!LOL I'll ask him what it was for when I see him in a few days and let you know.


You do that! I would like to know...


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Shubh Prabhat boys! (good morning in Hindi). It's 35* here now, heading up to 37* with snow/rain mix. Fun!! Supposed to get colder this weekend again, just in time for me to get out hunt'n again. Thank God for the toasty warm Predator camo.


----------



## fr3db3ar

Buenos dias. I don't know the current temp but gas is up to $3.89 here :hunter4:


----------



## HunterGatherer

Stonegod said:


> Yeah those gas/diesel prices are really starting to suck!!.....when my season starts next month at the current prices here 3.85 gas/4.50 diesel......it'll cost me $1200-1300 just to fuel up the trucks.......oooooh!.....I'm getting those chest pains again!!!


I paid $3.39 this morning, but this is the country of Texas where they refine the stuff....

High of 68 going to 48 tonight, get out your long johns and one-piece thermal coveralls if you are going out into the field....


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

صباح الخير الناس (good morning folks in arabic)

it is currently 5*,with an expected high of 16* today


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Hyvaa houmenta fellas (Felling Finnishy today). It is currently 18* here heading up to 24. Got a little dusting of snow last night and may get another dusting tonight. Hitting the woods tomorrow. Hopefully we can get a coyote or 2 to come out and play. I'll start with one.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning PT, It's 51*F. High 73*F Low 45*F ...


----------



## HunterGatherer

Stonegod said:


> صباح الخير الناس (good morning folks in arabic) it is currently 5*,with an expected high of 16* todayLMAO sneaky!!!.....how do we know that's for real??!!!LOL


My translation is: "Hello Infidels!"


----------



## HunterGatherer

.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

I googled how to say "good morning folks in arabic". 
Thats what came up so i copied and pasted it.lol


----------



## HunterGatherer

43* going to 57*. On the road now.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Nzuri asubhui Predator Talk! (Swahili). It's 11* here at 4:20 am heading up to a staggering high of 18*. Up and packed to hit the stand, just have to wait another hour to leave and get my buddy. Dang this getting up way early. Been getting up early to hit the outdoors since I was a wee little lad pulling my dad out of bed to take me fishing at 4 in the morning. Guess that excitement never goes away.


----------



## HunterGatherer

Now that I'm here, the truck is telling me its a bit cooler than anticipated, 34*. Good thing I brought the coveralls.


----------



## beavertrapper

Mornin y'all very warm 19* with little bit of wind and yes bout 4" of new snow..... More snow comin with high bout 26 I think.....have a good all


----------



## beavertrapper

Who's keepin track SG? I would but I can't past 10 toes and 10 fingers so I guess I can't past 20. Right? I can't count either?lol!

By the way my good morning was North Carolina...it is a language just ask someone born and raised there...lol!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

gott fólk morgun(good morning folks in icelandic)

currently it is 7* here with an expected high today of 22*

well i wont be on much today,as i will be at a knapp in busting rock with some paleolithic friends

but i will check in when i get back home


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Good late morning---10 am-------Bright and sunny-----3 above---nice day--------sb*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning predator talk. it's 59* High. 76* Low 47*...


----------



## beavertrapper

ohayogozaimasu PT!!!...(japanese)..4* with high of 24*,fresh powdering last night...goin to cut some wood and in process make some trails for whatever wants to use them....lookin for some new tree stand sets also....yall hav a great day!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Good morning 8:35 am -10 and sunny----Burrrrrrrrrrrrrr sb*


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

nyoob zoo (hmong for good morning)

it is currently 9* with an expected high today of 28*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning PT, it's 56* Sunny High 75* Low 46*...


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Good morning PT. It's 31 here heading up to 45 (then back to 17 and snow for tomorrow. And you wonder why everyone is sick). Didn't see any coyotes this weekend, but learned some more and have a few new areas to set up in. Did find some very good sign on one spot, so next time we're hitting it in the evening rather than the morning. We'll see. I'll post a report in a different section though.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning folks(couldnt think of a differant language today)

its 25* right now with an expected high of 27*,winter weather advisor today

winds are supposed to pick up with 2" of snow expected,possible white out conditions and falling temps this afternoon


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's Only 63*,. The High today, a cool 73*,. The Low, a chilly 47*...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning predator talk, it is 52* High 71* Low 45*


----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## azpredatorhunter

Only in Arizona... 70's one day and Snow the next?


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Goood morning PT. it's 17 here now heading up to 19. Windier than a political convention and light snow. Is it almost spring?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning folks

curently 1* with an expectd high of 7* with 25mph from the nnw today

its getten friggen cold again,but oour weather always turns to crap when we have high school basketball tournaments

so guess whats coming up in the next couple weeks,thats right high school basketball tournaments


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

no i just plain forgot this morning,havent been sleeping well the last few nights

i think i have gotten 5 hours sleep in the last two nights

i will have one for tomorrow,i promise


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*18 ,high winds-------SNOW---WE HAVE PLENTY---anyone want some you can have it ALL----mailbox is gone again----I'm Done hunting for awhile to hard to get around---went calling yesterday and spent most of the morning stuck------- :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: man life is Great----have a great week Guys------------sb*


----------



## HunterGatherer

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *18 ,high winds-------SNOW---WE HAVE PLENTY---anyone want some you can have it ALL----mailbox is gone again----I'm Done hunting for awhile to hard to get around---went calling yesterday and spent most of the morning stuck------- :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: man life is Great----have a great week Guys------------sb*


I want to get UP there to experience the snow. My parents have shown me pictures of all the snow sculptures from Michigan College of Mining and Technology back in the 50s and it can be a winter wonderland.


----------



## prairiewolf

Eric, your forecast shows 6-12" of snow for me tonight and tomorrow ! I really didnt need to know that, LOL. I am ready for some warmer weather, oh good morning all!


----------



## fr3db3ar

Good morning. Freezing rain this morning by the evidence that I had to scrape the ice off all sides to go to the post office. Fluffy snow blowing around now, I hear it's plenty slick around for the people who are driving anywhere.

Note to self: don't leave windows cracked even with rain guards on fluffy snow days. Had a 1' pile on the passenger seat


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

Here you go HG---Enjoy------Some time today I'm going to have to shovel all this white stuff--if i can get out the door---Hahaaa--Na Maybe tomorrow------------sb


----------



## HunterGatherer

I searched but could not see any sculptures!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

SCULPTURES ARE 125 MILES NW OF ME AND MY SNOWMAN BLEW DOWN--HAHA HAA


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Ooops, forgot the language. Let me try again.

Tere hommikust boys! (good morning in Estonian). The sun is now shining since this morning's snow, and it's still cold (16*) and windy. Looks like once we get to Friday, we have 30s all next week. That is unless the forecast changes, which it likely will. In which case, it will be winter until July around here


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*GOOD MORNING ALL_____10 degrees wind finally has let up some ,some snow in the air----lots of clean up to do--mailbox completely gone under mostly from drifting----------another winter wounderland Day-----sb*


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

subax wanaagsan(good morning in somali )

it is currently -6* with and epeced high today of 13*,5"-8" snow expected bewtween today and tomorrow


----------



## beavertrapper

miremengjes pt!!!! (albanian) 17* with wind chill below 0... snow stoped wind still blowin....


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Jóusàhn fellas (Cantonese)! It's 10* here heading up to 18 and still windy. Looks like 4-6"s of fresh stuff tomorrow night into Friday.


----------



## HunterGatherer

In Galveston for the day. It's 61 and breezy here on the waterfront. A winter wonderland!


----------



## fr3db3ar

D'day mates ( Australian)  Windy, cold, blowing snow over a layer of ice.....brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

hey fr3db3ar, you shoot trad

you got any need for a string serving tool and spool of serving thread

i have one that i bought and used like 3 times,just dont like my strings being served on my self bows and no longer use it


----------



## fr3db3ar

I have those already although my serving is monofilament. Is your serving mono or stranded? Color?

What to you use to protect your string from your nock? Are you doing self nocks? Most plastic nocks are meant to fit on a serving..


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

fr3d, i will post a pic of the serving and tool later today( i believe its stranded,and the color varies)

i use self nocks on all my primitive arrows(thats all i shoot from my self bows)

they fit better with out any serving on the string,thats why i quit using it


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

fr3d as promised heres a pic of the serving tool and thread


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good afternoon pt, it was Snowing... it's 43* High 50* Low 37*


----------



## fr3db3ar

SGB, that one looks totally different from mine, but I like it. How much do you want for it?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Hüvvä hummogut (Võro for good morning)

it is currently 5*,with an expected high of 22*,some snow possible this evening,east wind from 5-15 mph today


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 39* High 56* Low 39* it Snowed last night?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good for you guys,and you can keep it

im so dang tired of snow and winter in general this year

glad to see some one else getting it for a change lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> good for you guys,and you can keep itim so dang tired of snow and winter in general this yearglad to see some one else getting it for a change lol


SGB, if it snowed here your next lol...


----------



## glenway

24 degrees right now with a good snowfall in process.

Hey, AZ, who you blaming that snow on now? I forgot. My sister is still there trying unsuccessfully to get away from it all. My sister, Diane, sent a beautiful photo of the Superstitions covered in the white stuff.

Maybe have to fire up the sled when it stops here.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Manuia le taeao (samoan for good morning)

it is currently 21* with an expected high today of 27*,had another inch of the white crap

weekend is supposed to be fairly warm,mid to upper 20's.good weather for tomorrows pro gun/pro 2nd amendment rally in town here

i will definitely attend it


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 42* High 59* Low 40*... Glen it must be your sister... I tried to post a pic yesterday but couldn't....I will try again...


----------



## HunterGatherer

Aloha! I will be on hog-watch tonight by 9 PM. It will be 52* and clear as a bell. Hope to be able to tell you about plans for an upcoming pig roast luau! Maybe get serious about chasing some dogs this weekend, too.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Wasuze otya nno PT (Luganda). It's 30 degrees here with 4"s of fresh snow. Heading up to 31 today. Taking the girls ice fishing tomorrow along with my cousin and his tribe. Should be fun.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Sodır be xér (zazaki for good morning)

it is currently 23*,with an expected high of 28*

good luck sg, i think im gonna head out tomorrow for a set or two


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, English... it's 39* High 64* Low 41*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 43* High 59* Low 38*


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

dila mshvidobisa (georgian for good morning)

it is currently 13*,with an expected high of 30* today

sg,glad you had a good time on your first yote outing.sounds like your in a great spot to get them.youve seen more in your first outing than i have in my10-12 sets this winter(ive seen one lol).and heck you dont even need to call them in,thats great.atleast they wont to educated that way.keep at it and keep that x-bow on gaurd at all times for them sneaky little dogs.good luck with the steels.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Jaam nga fanane (wolof for good morning)

it is currently 19* with an expected high today of 32*,mostly cloudy skies and chance of snow again

sg: really they "talked" to you about using a caller in the park.sounds pretty lame to me.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Stonegod said:


> Yep I thought it was a bit lame too, but then those park rangers don't have a heck of alot of things to do. They were fairly nice about it, but had a hard time believing that I was just practicing. They said that calling in the park was illegal because they don't want people attracting animals to areas that people frequent. A few years ago my girlfriend and I gathered up a bunch of walnuts and were tossing them to some squirrels, the rangers told us that was a no no also.lol


lol... I would of told ranger rick to go pound sand... did you ask to look in his little book of laws under " no blowing a call in the park?" I would have ask him to prove it...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 37* High 61* Low 39*


----------



## prairiewolf

I guess I am a smart a$$ cause I would have asked why they wanted to see my fishing license (you werent fishing) when you were in the truck. You could have forgotten it and so you left them in the truck. Now unless you told them you had been fishing, thats different.


----------



## prairiewolf

Eric, I think you and I would get along !!! LMAO


----------



## azpredatorhunter

prairiewolf said:


> Eric, I think you and I would get along !!! LMAO


lol Ed, I am sure we would. SG, You can't let every ranger rick try to pull the wool over your eyes, most of them are full of crap... you just have to let them know, that you know, they are full of crap...


----------



## prairiewolf

I know what you mean SG, I have just ran into to many rangers and wardens that let their jobs go to their heads and then there are the ones that work in the office and are put in the field during hunting seasons, they are the worst !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Oops


----------



## azpredatorhunter

LOL SG, Ed I have never ran into a game warden in the desert, back in Illinois they are like flies on sh!$... My dad knocked one out, when the warden woke up he started shooting at my dad, good thing he was far enough away...


----------



## glenway

Stonegod said:


> Buon glorno PT!!! (Italian)....it's 27 at 8:30am with a predicted high of 33 and a low of 23....the Rocky river looks good today so I'm off to some of my favorite holes to try my luck on the steelhead. My first time yote hunting yesterday was a blast!!!....I didn't get anything with the xbow but I had alot of fun!!!.....saw 3 yotes and a gray fox.....first yote caught me off guard.....I was under a tree top left over from logging and he came by before I even started calling. The fox I just watched walking then laying on a dead fall.....the last 2 yotes came down the logging trail but never came in range of my xbow.......the first yote that caught me off guard walked 30yds from me.....but I just wasn't ready for him so I froze and let him pass, I figured I'd need to let things settle down once I got tucked up under the tree top and planned on waiting 10-15min like I do when I'm deer hunting.....I figured wrong, he came by after 5mins (hadn't even started to call yet!LOL) and I didn't have my xbow up and ready to go!....oh well atleast I had fun....got wet/cold and muddy laying under that tree top, but I had a blast!!


Not exactly tennis balls, huh, SG?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

LOL...


----------



## prairiewolf

Eric, I used to run into wardens all the time in the valley quail hunting, I would always break open my shotgun and unload it when I was around 50 yd from them, just to be respectfull. Had some just come up and say "let me see your license" others first thing they ask "seeing any birds or how you doing". The ones that jsut ask for license , I would remind them about how I respected their job and unloaded before approaching and they should show a little more respect for a hunter.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I find when you keep it loaded, you get more respect...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

subha udhāsanak (sinhala for good morning)

it is currently 16* and very foggy,an expected high today of 34* and mostly sunny

talapia is one of my favorite fish to eat,mmmm they be tasty


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Ba'ax ka wa'alik PT (what's up PT in Mayan). It's 35 here today with wet heavy snow on the way this afternoon and tonight. My back is hating this snow as of late. I think I'll have to try harder to get the rim off my snow blower so I can get the new tire on. This shoveling stuff stinks!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

use a troch on the hub area(if its rusted together)

get it good and hot,preferably red hot and have it set up so you can get behind it and hit it while its still red hot and it should pop off fairly easily then,if not then soak it with rust penetrating lube and then heat it again and give it a whack

always worked for me when i was turning wrenches 

i dont use a shovel at all any more,if we have leass than 3" and its a light snow(powder like) i just use my leaf blower on it.alot quiker than shoveling,anymore than that i always use my snow blower.shovels are for dirt and picking up dog poop lol


----------



## Tuffdaddy

I'll have to see if I have a buddy that has a torch, or buy one at the store. It is definitely rusted on there. I tried for a couple of hours this summer to get it off on several occasions and yet it rests in my garage still lol. We have a low of 32 today and 3-5"s of snow coming, so I have a feeling it's going to be a heavy one. I always do my neighbors driveway too as she's an older lady and lives alone, so I get back break x2. The kids try to help, but they pretty much put snow where I just shoveled haha. Keeps em out of trouble at least.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

kids are great that way arent they :teeth:

im like you,i am one of the few on my block that has a snow blower

so when we get enough to run it i do my drive and walkway,plus have off the blocks fron walkway,2 other neighbors driveways

both are women,one is somewhat older than myself,the other is about my age but recently had her second knee surgery and is hobbling around,so i figure its just the right thing to do and help like that

even though i never get so much as a thank you from any of them,but i dont mind

because like i said, i feel its the right thing to do.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, 42* High 67* Low 39* I still can't post pics?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Stonegod said:


> I find when you keep it loaded, you get more respect... Eric....it all depends with who you're deal with....law enforcement it would be wise do as Ed does....a civilian well that's a judgement call. I don't carry a weapon outside of hunting.....just never felt the need to, even when I did side work in the wintertime "cleaning out" drug houses/apartments for developers/investors,,,, though most of the drug addicts I dealt with would sell a gun if the got their hands on one.lol.....oh that was fun.....well paying side job.....wish I was younger!LOL


it would be wise? Do as Ed does? Civilian? You sound just like a cop Stonegod. A cop that thinks civillians don't need a firearm... I think your brother has brainwashed you. I was born in communist Illinois and seen first hand how cops in Illinois think! They treat you " unarmed civilian" like


----------



## Tuffdaddy

AZ, the interesting thing about cops in IL is there are some that feel civilians should be armed. My wife's cousin is married to a Chicago cop, and he would be a cool one to run into. He is all about having CCW in IL and hates the govt (he'll be retiring soon and moving to MO where they have a cabin). He hates all the thugs and gangs etc, but does trust the "normal" person. Her uncle is a retired cop as well, and has the same perspective. When we got into shooting a few years ago, he was all for it, and provided a lot of insight when we were looking for hand guns. They may be in the minority though the way it sounds. It's a different "state" of affairs down there. I have no idea why people want to live in that state (at least in the Chicago area).

Cool story about a guy that was open carrying in Cabelas a month or so ago. This kid says to his mom "Mommy, that guy is carrying a gun!" The mom replies "don't worry, that is the kind of person you want carrying a gun". Little did they know, that standing in front of them was another person carrying a gun. They just couldn't see it . Thankfully there are people out there that understand that the majority of gun owners out there are law abiding and responsible.


----------



## prairiewolf

Eric, when I say I unload my gun that would be a rifle or shotgun, but my concealed carry 45 stays concealed and that goes for eveyone. I also dont unload a gun if its not an officer of some kind.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

lol, I didn't mean to post that, I was p-o and went outside to smoke, when I came back inside it was to late to edit... Tuffdaddy, I don't know of any cops in Illinois who think like that, I am sure some do but not many. I am glad you guys in Wisconsin are able to carry, I would have moved to Wisconsin if that was the law years ago. I lost a good friend in Illinois do to Illinois' bs laws, if my friend was able to carry back then, he maybe alive today, he was shot in the back of the head during robbery, two pieces of crap shot him and a friend, over $14.00. I was the one who found them. That was the last straw, I moved to Arizona where I could carry a firearm to protect myself and my family. I have no plans to go back to that state, but to bury my mom and dad. Sorry stonegod but I take the gun thing personally. I don't surrender my firearm to no one! I will only hand it over to the law "if they have a damn good reason" here in Arizona they don't just come up to you and say I need to see your firearm unless you are being detained for a reason. People back east think differently, that's their problem.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

If you read my post, "I didn't mean to post it", I was pissed about "your statement" "do as Ed does" and went out side to smoke! Well I don't do as others do! This has nothing do do about your family, and yes It was some of my dry humor! "Brainwashed" If you don't like it go pound sand! lol... I have family who were in law enforcement to. My sister who was murdered in Illinois was a cop in New Mexico, My great great uncle was the Sheriff and Warden of a county in Illinois, my Grandfather was the Deputy Sheriff...I have other family who are cops. So don't assume stoneboy...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Go back and read my post I said I was sorry! And the post was an accident...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Well?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Geoff


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Maybe I will try that...lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Stonegod said:


> Sounds good to me buddy.....we'll have to talk about the "stoneboy" comment.LOL....now I really have to get back to helping my client fillet these dang fish!!! He's already cut himself once!LOL....the guy is raising fish in a aquaponic system...and he doesn't even own a fillet knife!!!....good thing I brought two!!!LOL


lol. I think it fits you...


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Yeah, we finally have some good politicians (if there are any) in WI and I'm glad they passed the law finally. Bad thing is, I work in IL (Lincolnshire) so I have to disarm myself when I go into the office (work from home quite a bit though). I like that my wife can carry too, especially when she takes the kids for walks.

We may have a couple of good cops in the family lol. I guarantee you that when we take our families out on the pontoon boat and swimming, it's the safest boat in Wisconsin . Last year we had some friends, their kids, and then our families out having fun on a sandbar. There was an "interesting" guy walking through the woods nearby. We kept close tabs on him, and he would have been not so well off had he done anything to any of our kids or the other families playing out there. Normally wouldn't have thought of that, and my buddy who is the cop is the guy that saw him first, but you get a new perspective on things these days unfortunately.


----------



## HunterGatherer

It's 10 below here in Texas! Run for the hills! Dig up your cache and load up your magazines! Kiss your wife! The river is rising!

Oh wait, I fell asleep in the bath,.... Never mind...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Hg that's funny. It actually made me laugh.


----------



## HunterGatherer

We needed it!


----------



## glenway

33 degrees with lots of heavy, wet snow overnight. At least it's warm enough to melt. Wish I could stay around home today and take photographs of the snow-laden scenery but more important duty calls.

Hey AZ and SG: Glad you boys kissed and made up. The aquaponic harvest sure sounds like a unique way to get some good, unadulterated food.


----------



## DeereGuy

Pretty much the same here and we have a bit more coming... The trees are all covered in heavy wet snow....I am surprised we still have power.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fr3db3ar

The evergreens sure do look purdy this mornin.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Guete Morge (swiss german for good morninig)

it is currently 25* here with an expected high today of 35*,and partial sunshine


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Good morning PT (too tired and lazy to find a different language today haha). 33* here and still snowing. Got 11.5"s of cement last night. Got to shovel for the first 2.5 hours of the morning. Fun times. It occured to me that this is a complete waste of time since it's all going to melt in the next two weeks. Oh well. The joys of the midwest.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 53* High 66* Low 38* LOL Glen, your sister must be going back, it's going to be around 80* on Sat...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I have been trying to post this pic from last week, when we got some snow...


----------



## HunterGatherer

Since we're sharing snow pictures, I'm not saying its a lot of snow, but it IS snow!


----------



## HunterGatherer

That previous picture was from two years ago. This picture is from one year ago after the clear cut. The corn feeder is in this picture about 30 yards to the left of the break in the tree line,


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

nga-to delek (tibeten for good morning)

it is currently28*,with an expected high today of 31* and partial sunshine,light winds from the north


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Selamat pagi PT (good morning in Inuit). It's 32 here heading up to 33. Got about 13"s of wet heavy cement over the past 2 days. Fun stuff! I did see 2 straight days of 40+* in the forecast, so the end is possibly in sight!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning predator talk... it's 48* High 71* Low 43* SG, I couldn't get the pic to post, so I don't know? All I could see was a [?] Box with a question mark.


----------



## Daamud

22* with a wind out of the north here in NE Wisconsin.

If its like this tomorrow, it puts my truck down wind on nearly all my calling spots.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Avuxeni (Xitsonga for good morning)
it is 21* currently with and expectex high toay of 28*,mostly cloudy


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 58* High 78* Low 51* it's about time...now all I need is a light jacket...


----------



## prairiewolf

light jacket ! thats shorts and t-shirt weather, lol


----------



## HunterGatherer

Commando-style! Yowsa!

Here's one guy that isn't hoping for global warming.....


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

suprobhaat ( assamesse for good morning)

it is currently 6*,todays high should be 28* with lite and variable winds

sg only "a little" camo, i have to use a whole lot to cover up when i go commando lol

well gotta go now, the wife and i have to spend the day in our MN PERMIT TO CARRY CLASS(its open or concealed here in mn )

and we have a forty minute drive to get to it


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning predator talk... it's 53* High 83* Low 55* no jacket today!... good luck SGB...


----------



## LeadHead

Good morning, PT. It's 23 degrees and sunny with a 3mph north wind and a snow covered landscape. Heard the dogs barking last night around 2:30am and sure enough, a 'yote was on the bait pile. Dumped him with the boy's .223 and a 40gr V-Max and went back to bed. Checked the pile again 1/2 hour later and 2 more were having a 3am snack, but they both bolted a short distance when the red C4P light hit them. After 5 minutes or so one of them made his way back and was sniffing at the dead one. So as not to spook him, I dispensed with the idea of using the light and smacked him at 150 yards when his silhouette stopped moving. Not a bad night for hunting in my bathrobe!


----------



## glenway

It's 17 degrees and mostly dark. All the sloppy snow we got a week ago is frozen solid. The turkeys are getting desperate because of it and yesterday afternoon I had 8 monster gobblers eating bird seed in the yard - first time I've seen any at my place for quite some time.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

7 and cloudy--8am----high of 20 maybe


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 51* Wind: North-West @ 5, High 81*, Low 54*[email protected] 6:42am.


----------



## LeadHead

Good morning, PT. It's sunny and 21* after a night in the single digits. The dogs woke me up around 2am and sure enough, another pair of coyotes were on the bait pile. After dropping the male, the female very nearly stayed around too long for her own good but boogied out just in time. Oh well, maybe tonight.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Goeiemorgen(Stellingwarfs for good morning)

it is currently 22*,todays high should be 29*

should be fairly decent today,so i think after i finish breakfast and my morning ritual

im off to the woods today to try some calling,and maybe if my luck holds up(as i have been feeling very very lucky as of late)i will get a chance at my first yote.(hopefully)


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 54* High 73* Low 53*


----------



## HunterGatherer

Some might not realize it, but when the sun goes down and there is no cloud cover, atmospheric (is this the right word?) cooling takes place and temps can drop here in East Texas! It was 26* Saturday night as I sat and waited for hogs that didn't come. Anyways, the cold air has a way of seeping in when you are sitting and waiting. So, around 11:30 pm, I decided I would be smarter going back to the truck and riding to camp while the heat blew at me and warmed my outsides. Then, whooooo, jumping into that sleeping bag gets you, too! Good thing I brought the pup along to be my hot water bottle, helping me make it through the night...

But, the good news is, coyotes were very, very active! Soon, I will be howling back at them.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Good morning mon (Rastafarian for good morning lol). It's 32 here now, and I think that's as warm as it's going to get. Supposed to get 6-10 more inches of white stuff today. Dang! I'm ready for spring. Oh well, should have flooding by next week with warmer temps on the way and rain. Thankfully I can work from home and don't have to drive with the people that freak out that it still snows in Wisconsin and N. Illinois.

I am soooo ready for spring though. The boat is itching to get out in Milwaukee harbor for some brownies, steelies, and lakers very soon.


----------



## LeadHead

Oodgay Orningmay, PT. It's 30* and snowing, with several inches of fresh stuff covering the previous crusty layer.. With the storm moving in last night, a male 'yote decided to stop by the bait pile for a midnight snack. At least he died happy. Too bad his hide was badly rubbed; no cash value.


----------



## LeadHead

Oh, and Tuffdaddy, even though I ashamedly admit to living in northern Republik of IL I love driving in snow and am driven just as crazy as you are by the other sissified drivers.


----------



## prairiewolf

Was the hide rubbed or was it mange ? Seems to be to early in your area for rubbed.


----------



## HunterGatherer

GOOD MORNING!

Tuesday. It's 61*. You have a nice day.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 53* High 80* Low 52*


----------



## LeadHead

Yes, Stonegod, it's the only foreign language (other than English, ha!) that I know.

Prairiewolf, not being a fur expert myself I assumed it was rubbed and is the first one that I've noticed that way all this season. A couple of dawgs that I shot back in Jan/Feb had mange (one of them was a very severe case, poor guy), so I immediately checked this guy over and the rest of his hide looks prime except for this 6"-8" patch. I'm attaching a picture that I found elsewhere (not going to name websites!) which shows the exact same appearance as mine. Tell me what you think. The dawg in the foreground is showing the effect most similarly as mine.

The ones around here are definitely pairing up now, regularly coming to the bait pile 2 at a time rather than singly as before.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

I love driving in the snow as well. Especially on dirt roads when going hunting.  It's amazing how paranoid people get driving in it though. Oh well, just have to take it in stride. I cringe when I think of having to drive into the office on days it was snowing (haven't had to do that for about 5 years now). 3 lanes of traffic, all crawling, and a nice 3 hour commute home. Yuck! Those days are gone now thanks to telecommuting on snow days.


----------



## JTKillough

My first "good morning PT"

Good morning, all

Here in Safford, Arizona USA: I have partly cloudy skys, 50 degrees, and no wind.

The sun is up!


----------



## LeadHead

Good morning, PT. It's 21* and sunny with a 10 mph NW wind. Had another dawg show up last night around 2am so I treated him to a little bit o' Hornady Hospitality. Funny guy, he appreciated it so much he literally turned handsprings before taking a snow nap. Not sure yet if the hide is good since I didn't feel like going out in the cold and snow in my BVD's in the middle of the night. I'm sure my son will happily drag him back to the house this morning and stack it with the rest.


----------



## HowlinRed

Mornin all. No sun here today. Going thorough what is considered a pretty big snow storm for Va. I have 9 in on the ground now and still counting. Calling for it to snow all day. Heavy,wet snow. Power is starting to go out in places. Very pretty but can cause a lot of damage.


----------



## HunterGatherer

Günaydın, if you were turkey buzzard fighting over a dead raccoon, you might hear that... 44* in Houston, Texas.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt it is 66 high 80 low 51


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 54* High 77* Low 54*


----------



## Tuffdaddy

yaa' ta' sai' PT (apache). It's 24 degrees here currently, heading up to 31. Warmer weather coming this way into the next week so hopefully all this snow starts melting. We apparently made up for the lack of snow last year.


----------



## Daamud

yaa' ta' sai' PT (apache). It's 24 degrees here currently, heading up to 31. Warmer weather coming this way into the next week so hopefully all this snow starts melting. We apparently made up for the lack of snow last year.

How are the roads looking down there? I might throw the bike in truck and be "that guy" when I come down this weekend.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

The roads are pretty clean right now (the main roads). May be a little slick as it warms up with the run off as we have a TON of snow piled up. But other than that, should be okay. Love when I see the bikes come out. It's like when the robins show up. Spring is close


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I miss the Robins, I haven't seen a Robin in years...we just go from winter to summer here...


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Yeah, they are cool birds, and it gives you hope that the snow will be gone and things will get green soon. That's one of the cool things about this area. The changing seasons. Although, I'm done with winter now that it got here near spring time.


----------



## HunterGatherer

In East Texas, around November-ish, flocks of robins, into the many thousands, come through. I can picture them coming over my blind as I sit there waiting for a buck, bird after bird after bird.


----------



## DeereGuy

Morning gang...18 degrees here....everything is real frosty....Nice warm up coming our way this weekend.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Ma cualli ximocochiti PT (Aztec). It's 24* here heading up to a snow melting 37 today. I have a feeling I'm going to have to dig around to open the sewer grate so our street doesn't turn into a lake today. Then it's hunting time again tomorrow afternoon. Amazingly the wife was okay with going two weeks in a row!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 51*, Rain, Wind South East @7mph., High 58*, Low 42* how much snow did you get Ed?..


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Aja kunduKw'ma? (good evening in Bilen ) PT

i know its supposed to be " good morning" but i cant do that for now lol

well i have my first week of truck driver training under my belt

i am really surprised at how much there is to learn about a so called "unskilled" trade

who ever says this is unskilled needs to jump in a big rig and give it a try lol

we spent the forst two days in the class room,and the last three days n the truck

first day in the truck was all "bob tailing".yesterday and today we pulled trailers,mostly out in the country but some in town driving.and some range time practicing backing techniques.

shifting is much harder than in a passenger vehicle,as you have to double clutch and transmissions are not synchronized.

down shifting is much trickier than up shifting and has been the hardest part for me so far.

my instructor told me today that i am slgihtly above average on my skills so far for only a week into the class,and that my cornering skills are very very good.

but did say that my shift timing needs a little improvement,and i already was aware of that. lol

so far i am realy enjoying it,even with the stress of learning it.

the instructors are very very skilled and patient,and explain things very well.

starting on monday we will be driving in town all day and pulling a trailer.

i am not sure if any of you are familiar with st.cloud minnesota(where i live),but alot if not most professional truck drivers that have driven in this town consider it to be one of the worst town to drive in.i even heard this one time (about 20 years ago) watching the toninght show with johnny carson.he had a trucker on there and asked him "what is the worst town you have ever drivin in?". the truck driver repsonded with " a town by the name of st.cloud mn. "

or town has tons of stop lights and poorly designed intersections,poor lay out of the town etc etc.

but i feel that it will be a benefit to learn in this town,if i can succesfully drive a big rig in my home town,most of the rest of the country should be fairly easy. lol

any how thats it for now.just thought i would say good evening to everyone and let ya'll know how its going so far.


----------



## 22magnum

Morning PT about to start calling here in Texas. A little windy but still gonna try.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Weli eksitpu'k boys! (Aboriginal). It's 33* here at the moment, heading up to 37 with a chance of rain this PM. Hoping that chance fades so I can get out in the woods this afternoon for a while. We'll see.


----------



## DeereGuy

30 degrees here and we are suppose to get into the mid 40's....hoping the lakes open up soon.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Deereguy, I'm itch'n to get out in the boat. This run-off is going to dirty up the rivers and harbors by me so hopefully in late March/Early April I can get out for some lakers, brownies, and steelhead. Guess I'll have to hunt in the meantime.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning all. 23 for a low and a high of 41. It is 26 right now and not snowing.
Eric, we got around 6 in yesterday and suppose to get more today. I hope the wind stops for tomorrow because I want to go calling, been spending to much time trying to call in cats and plan on going back in the coyote area that I havent been to since last year.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 43* High 56* Low 44* 1000 replies!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Ed, It was cold and windy in the valley on Friday, we got some grauple, look's like a little snow on the Superstitions.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Stonegod said:


> Well Eric....I see that your super duper "good morning" juggernaut thread has just blown past 1000 posts!!! And with "good morning" greetings in 65 foreign languages to boot!!!....Weeeeeeeeee!!!!!......and some people thought that this thread would garnish much interest!!LOL


 lol SG... I just wanted a thread, people could just ramble on...lol...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Stonegod said:


> Well on this site they tend to ramble about anything and everything, no matter what the original topic was.LOL...for me it's just fun to see what the weather is doing in other parts of the country....i.e I had no idea that parts of AZ got so much snow!LOL


that's what I was trying to do with the thread. That's one of the reasons I moved out here SG, you can go from 70' above sea level south of Yuma to 12,633 ft. above sea level north of Flagstaff. Back in Illinois all there was is Whitetail deer, here you have: Whitetail, Mule and Coues deer, Elk, Black bear, Antelope, Bighorn sheep, Javelina, Turkey, Moutain Lion, Coyote, Gray Fox, Red Fox, Kit Fox, Gray Wolf, Bobcat, Skunks, Beaver, Badger, Mustrat, Otter, Raccoon, Weasel, Ringtail, Jaguar, Ocelot, Ferrets, Jack Rabbit, Cottontail Rabbit, Chukar, Pheasant, Blue Grouse, Quail; Gambles, Mearns and Scaled Quail, Doves; Mourning dove, White-wing dove and Collared dove, Waterfowl, well you get the point lol...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

subha prabhat (napali for good morning) yes a little late,but better late than never

it is currentluy 36*,had been raining/snowing/sleeting all day so far.it is a real mess here right now.

i spent the day driving the truck for school.got to drive in this wonderful town i live in (lol).

got to go thru town on the busiest street we have,didnt let it bother me.just told myself "its just driving"

when i missed a gear as the light chnaged to green and i was slowing down,i looked in my left side mirror and said"deal with it people,i am"

then we spent an hour on the range practicing our 90* and right hand offset backing techniques.

i did quiet well for my first attempts.

i asked the instructor at the end of the day how he thought i was doing and he said, "your doing very well for only a week in the program.your going to make a great truck driver".

that made my week  .

been reading up on all of the stuff ive missed in the last week,good reading.been checking the site on occaision when we stop and take a break with the trcuk,but dont have time to post. so i will probably be posting alot tonight and tomorrow.

just a little update from me to all you good folks.

gotta say i am realy enjoying my new career choice so far.its a lot of fun driving that truck.


----------



## prairiewolf

SG, Eric forgot about the 13 species of rattlesnakes (more than any other state) and more than 40 species of scorpions. the GM of the Brewers mistook one for a spider and tried to pick it up with a napkin and now is in the hospital. How do you mistake a scorpion for a spider ?


----------



## LeadHead

Good morning, PT. It's 45* with a 12mph SSE wind, 100% humidity and overcast. Got up to check the bait pile around 6:30 and nothing was there so I went back to bed to catch just a few more zzzz's. Within a minute or 2 I heard the Beagles barking so I got back up and looked out the window and saw a 'yote making it's way across the field on a beeline for the pile. I soon ruined her breakfast just as she was getting into the act really well. Guess she shoulda been in dawgie Sunday School, so I hope she was ready to meet her Maker. Just goes to show you that it doesn't pay to skip church on Sundays.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*35 and rain all night----snow taken a wacken-still 2 feet plus-------going to Church------sb*


----------



## Tuffdaddy

bună dimineața Predator Talk (Romainian). It's currently 37 here heading up to 41 with rain all day. Good snow melting day today. Rained yesterday as well, so didn't make it out hunting unfortunately. On a good note, they had midget wrestling at the local beer establishment. That was a plesant surprise. haha.

Now the decision for today, go to church with the wife and kids, orrrrr drop them off at church and go to the gun show that is across the street...... I'm betting I'll be in church by the demands of the higher authority (aka wife).


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

SG im a trekkie ,glad you posted that one

so heres to you

Brhon mnekha (romulan for good morning)

it is currently 31* with an expected high of 34* today and cloudy all day


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 42* and sunny, High 70* Low 45* 90* by Thursday! Lol Ed, I will SG, that was only part of the list of critters here SG...now who am I going to ramble on too?.. Well? You will be back soon lol...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Tuffdaddy said:


> bună dimineața Predator Talk (Romainian). It's currently 37 here heading up to 41 with rain all day. Good snow melting day today. Rained yesterday as well, so didn't make it out hunting unfortunately. On a good note, they had midget wrestling at the local beer establishment. That was a plesant surprise. haha.
> 
> Now the decision for today, go to church with the wife and kids, orrrrr drop them off at church and go to the gun show that is across the street...... I'm betting I'll be in church by the demands of the higher authority (aka wife).


gun show...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

LeadHead said:


> Good morning, PT. It's 45* with a 12mph SSE wind, 100% humidity and overcast. Got up to check the bait pile around 6:30 and nothing was there so I went back to bed to catch just a few more zzzz's. Within a minute or 2 I heard the Beagles barking so I got back up and looked out the window and saw a 'yote making it's way across the field on a beeline for the pile. I soon ruined her breakfast just as she was getting into the act really well. Guess she shoulda been in dawgie Sunday School, so I hope she was ready to meet her Maker. Just goes to show you that it doesn't pay to skip church on Sundays.


LeadHead is it legal to shoot @ nite in Illinois?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

SG, we are heading out of town this week ( Thur. Fri. Sat. ) so I am going to need you to fill inn...lol., I am not sure if I will have cell phone service...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Stonegod said:


> Eric......after today you mostlikely won't be seeing me on here much for awhile......maybe some during the weekends but even that's going to be iffy.....tons of stuff to do/get done so I'll see you and the rest of the guys on here when I can. There's about 70 different "good morning" languages so far......I expect to see 100+ by the time I return!!LOL.....and NO repeats!!!lol.....keep the juggernaut moving Eric!!!!!.....or I'm coming a knocking!lol


lol, Sg...


----------



## LeadHead

AZ, yes we can hunt them at night in the winter. However, this one showed up this morning just as it was light enough to shoot without having to use a light. Couldn't have timed it better.


----------



## Antlerz22

prairiewolf said:


> SG, Eric forgot about the 13 species of rattlesnakes (more than any other state) and more than 40 species of scorpions. the GM of the Brewers mistook one for a spider and tried to pick it up with a napkin and now is in the hospital. How do you mistake a scorpion for a spider ?


Alcohol


----------



## Antlerz22

azpredatorhunter said:


> LeadHead is it legal to shoot @ nite in Illinois?


From dec till feb 15th it is.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*morning----------more snow 30 out and snowing again--------6" of the heavy stuff and still snowing---------could get a foot or more-------got to love it---------Next year We'll spend the winter in AZ----[snow birds] :teeth:*


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning all ! 28 for a low and a high of 57, by this Wed. lows above freezing, yipee spring might be on its way.

Skip, where are you going in Az.?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*PW probably around Show Low---Hubbard area---if we make it out there and also in Texas around Princeton Sharon has a brother there--------------later*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 52* High 74* Low 50* I wonder why anyone would want to come here?


----------



## fr3db3ar

səhər yaxşı (Azerbaijani)

44, raining, Expect all snow in this area to be gone in 2 days of this. Time to hitch up the canoe and get started on the carp. OK, maybe another month, we'll see.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Dobro utro PT (Bulgarian). It's 38 here, with rain and fog, and likely going to be this way until the temps drop this evening. Then rain possibly changing to light snow (no accumulation thankfully. I do NOT want to see what SB got in da UP).

Looks like mid to upper 30s all week, so we should be snow free soon and ready for some spring time.

AZ, the gun show won because the wife slept in late yesterday due to the time change (and a husband that didn't want to wake her up too early as he may have to go to church lol). Didn't buy anything, but was fun to go and see all kinds of things that the wife would have killed me for buying if I had.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

The way I look at it is, just buy it! She will get over it...


----------



## Tuffdaddy

I like your thinking AZ! I used to do that with musky baits, rods, reels, etc. Now I try to pick the battles a little better. Like when a 1911 presents itself to me and I just can't hold back.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Yadra fellas (Figian). It is currently 28* and a light snow on the ground (which brought out the dummies and turned my commute into a 1.5 hour drive from a .45 min drive). Heading up to a high of 33*.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 54* High 83* Low 55*.


----------



## knapper

Left Fairbanks this morning and the temp was -4 and we passed areas of -12 and colder. When we got home and saw the small amount of snow we have had we were happy. ON the whole trip we saw 14 moose and 50-100 caribou.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Öglöönii mend PT (mongolian). It's currently 21* in SE Wisco heading up to 30. Supposed to be in the low 40s this time of year, but whatever. Soon hopefully. Need to get out for some steelhead and brownies soooooon.


----------



## fr3db3ar

labrīt (Latvian) A dusting of snow, windy, cold. I had to break out the winter jacket again. Ready to do a little crow hunting Saturday, then it's on to bowfishing season.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

I've been itching to get out for crows. Seem to get a few interested every time I'm coyote hunting. I think our crow season ends on 3-15 though. I'll have to check. May just need to get out for a few rounds of sporties instead.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning Predator Takl! It's 79* the wind is out of the South East @1mph. High today 88* Low 58* Heading out for a few days... it looks like it's going to be nice out...


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Shu pravat PT (Bengali). It's a chilly 23* here, heading to a beloooow average 34* today. Nothing over 40 in the 10 day forecast. Guess I'll get more hunting in before taking the boat out


----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## Tuffdaddy

Now that's just mean.


----------



## LeadHead

Good morning, PT. It's 34* and cloudy with not much chance of sun today. Smoked another male 'yote out the back window of the house this morning. As many before him have done, he used poor judgement as to when to hit the bait pile.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Naimbag a bigat PT (Lloko). It's currently 32* here, heading to 35 with a rain/snow mix tonight. Looks to be about 10* below average for the next week still. I know I live in Wisconsin, but come on! Throw a guy a bone!


----------



## LeadHead

Good morning, PT. It's 30*, overcast & calm, with an expected high of 51.
I popped another small female on the bait pile @149 yards and blew a chunk of fur off another (he was trotting and wouldn't stop). When I went outside to retrieve her there were more of them howling not that far away. Is there no end to these critters? Sure hope not! :gunshooting:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, I am back from the ranch, glad to be home after four days in the desert sun... it's 63* High 83* Low 56*


----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## LeadHead

Good morning, PT. 31 degrees, breezy and snowing this morning. Had to clean ice from my windshield so we apparently got some freezing rain during the night. On a positive note, took another male 'yote from the bait pile yesterday but the female got away. Oh well, there's another day to deal with her.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Sawubona (Zulu) PT. It's 28 here, heading up to 33 and snowing again. Will it ever end!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 57* @ 6:40am. Partly Sunny, High today 82* Low 55*


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Kem che (Gujarathi) PT, It's frigg'n cold here (21) with 20-30 mph winds. Supposed to be a high of 28. Colder tomorrow, then up hill from there (hopefully).


----------



## Antlerz22

Tuffdaddy said:


> Kem che (Gujarathi) PT, It's frigg'n cold here (21) with 20-30 mph winds. Supposed to be a high of 28. Colder tomorrow, then up hill from there (hopefully).


Correction --its 13 degress (portage) with the same wind LOL took the day off!


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Yowza! That's Wisconsin March weather for ya. Glad it didn't get quite that cold for us yesterday, but that wind was bruuuuutal. Living by Lake Michigan has it's benefits and pitfalls. When it's cold, it usually keeps us just a touch warmer. When spring finally comes, it can be 70 away from the lake as I'm driving home from work, and 55 when I get home if we have any east in our wind. Just mean.


----------



## WarrenCoWarrior

Here is what my day is lookin like...Brrr!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt...it's 61*, Only 84* today, Low 60*...


----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## twesterfield

View attachment 8362

Out on a nature walk to check out geographical formations for my Geography 210 class! A brisk 25 degrees this morning! But goodness I love God's green earth!

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## twesterfield

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Welcome back Stonegod!... Twesterfield it doesn't look that green lol, I don't miss Illinois one bit...


----------



## twesterfield

AZ, you've got me there. No much green, but in the hustle bustle of being a full time student, 30+ hr work weeks, and a new, unexpected, yet to be wed, 22 dad  I don't get much time to enjoy nature. Its cold, but man do I LOVE today!

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Congrats... I moved from Illinois in 1988 to Arizona, the best thing I ever did...


----------



## twesterfield

Some day! If I can talk my parents into coming with! I'd miss um too much..lol

Sent from work most likely.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Make sure you bring them out in the winter! They will love it... the summer is a whole other story lol...


----------



## fr3db3ar

Especially if you're around Phoenix.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Welcome back SG. I tried to keep the different languages up, but been busy meself the past week. I'm itch'n to get out steelheading, but our river is really high and dirty from the recent rain, snow, runoff. Looks like a slight warming trend coming up so fingers crossed.

TF, good luck with the little one. I took my time getting through school (should be a Dr for as long as it took lol) and had to do the full time work, school, and raising a little one (with the help of my wife), so I know how busy it is. Good thing is, I was still able to get outdoors in my "spare" time, and now the kiddos just come with. Good times coming for you.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Kedamtookh brikhta PT (Assyrian). It's 19 here heading up to a sunny, snow melting 35 today. Slooooowly trying to warm up around here.

On a good note, the snow is melting slow enough that I can pick up the (frozen) dog bombs in the back yard in a non stinky, mushy manner. Each foot or two the snow melts, it exposes more dog bombs, and if I get out in the morning to pick it up, it's much more tolerable than if I pick it up when it has warmed up.  It's the little things ya know. haha


----------



## LeadHead

Good morning, PT. It's 18* and sunny with a 3mph north wind. Got 2 dawgs yesterday, including an extremely mangy one that has experienced a pretty miserable winter. I called in the first one down the road using only my vocal cords, then nailed the mangy one on the bait pile later in the evening. Just showin' some compassion, compliments of Savage Arms and Hornady.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 57*, High 82* Low 50*


----------



## Tuffdaddy

We had a lot on the ground. All from Feb and March. Maybe 3', but now down to about 2' high in the high spots total. When I say 1-2 feet, I mean off of the edges of the yard. So it exposes 1-2' of the grass at a time as it melts away. Haven't had a day over 40 yet this month I don't think. Looks like some 40s coming next week.

Did good early in the winter staying on top of the poop patrol as we didn't have hardly any snow, then it started snowing just about every day, so I fell waaaaay behind.


----------



## knapper

Last year we had over 134 inches which broke the all time record. Toward the last we were not wanting it but, we thought we might as well break the existing record. This year we have had some and not the mountians of last year. We are getting a slow melt, some more ocurring before it all melts.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning PT it is currently 7* here in ctrl minnesota with an expected high today of 34*,another perfect spring day lol

we still have 25" of snow on the ground,and no real warm temps expected anytime in the next week.we will be lucky to get to average temps for this time of year in the next 10 days .


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning predator talk, (English) it is 55*, High today only 77*, Low 49*...burrrr...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 47* High 77* Low 50*...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning PT

its 27* this morning, and snowing again

i know the calender says its spring,but when is it going to show its face around here

i am so tired of this white crap on the ground


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

SG,schools going quite well.thanks for asking

i have one more week of school then the following week is testing,behind the wheel and pre trip inspecting,in the cab and air brake testing to do.

all of the instructors say it wont be a problem for me,they all say that i am a great driver and know my inspection procedures well.

so they say i will be able to pass everything without any issues.

but its still testing,and that always makes me nervous lol .

i have a little bit of a personality conflict with one of the instructors though,and unfortunatly he is the third party tester for the state.

he will be the one doing the testing.so i hope he is a big enough man to put our personality conflicts aside and be fair about it all.

i know i have put them aside and just take his instruction as i should.

cant wait to be finished and find a job with a good trucking company.i have contacted a few but they all say to get back in touch AFTER i actually have my class A cdl.

i would really like to work for a company that has a depot right in my home town,like Magnum trucking or Anderson trucking.i would also like to pull a flatbed trailer over any other type.that way i know i wont be loading and unloading the trailers by hand.flatbeds dont usually haul smaller items.they usually haul stuff that requires forklifts or cranes to load/unload them.

ive been doing physical labor all my life and would like to avoid it now if possible lol.just getting lazy in my older age i guess  .

next week we will be taking the truck down to the minneapolis and saint paul are and driving in the big cities.looking forward to that.

but they say it is actually easier to drive down there than it is in st.cloud here.i guess i will find out if its true or not lol.

been driving in this town my whole life and dont have much of and issue moving the big rigs thru town.so i cant wait to see what its like in a major city.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

well i wouldnt mind going over the road and seeing the country(always have wanted to do that,ever since i was a kid )

but the wife has been hinting that she would rather i was regional so i would be home more frequently

dont want to be a city driver,even though i could be home every night that way

but the money is in over the road driving from what i hear

but like i said, i would rather pull a flat bed trailer and for the most part that will be regional and or otr driving

but with no experience yet i will have to take what ever i get offered

we will be having a couple of recruiters coming into the school next week and i will see what they have to offer from their perspective companies

would also like to work for a company that will let me carry my weapon now that i have my license to carry

cant trust people these days ya know


----------



## catcapper

Heads up SGB--- No weapons in class 8 trucks--- its federal.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 55* High 82* Low 54*... Sg, I think it was you that was wishing for snow a few months ago..lol...


----------



## knapper

We got 6-8 inches of snow since last saturday and we are expected to get 8-10 more by tuesday night. the temps are going to cool down some and it so we are not expecting. That is not the weekend either, some more is expected then.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Myttin da PT! (Cornish). It's 31 here heading up to 40* today. Forecast looks decent into next week with lots of 40+ and even a 50* day thrown in. Good by snow, hello open water!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 60* @ 6:43am. Wind North @ 3mph. High 87* Low 56*...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning predator talk!.. it's ? High 87* Low 56*...


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Wasuze otyano PT! (Lugandan). It's 39 out now, heading to a partly sunny high of 43*. Snow is slooooowly melting.


----------



## DeereGuy

Morning gang....27 here now with a high for today in the mid 40's and finally some sun!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it is 57* @ 6:31am. High 85* Low 59*


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Sat Shri Akal PT (Punjabi). It's 32* right now and sunny. Heading to a high of 47* today. Going to be in the 50s for the first time in a loooong time tomorrow. Brain is much better today after putting a hundred shots down range yesterday. Shot a 41 on sporties then shot an 18 and 22 in a couple of trap runs. Gooooood stress relief. Hoping to get out hunting this evening. We'll see....


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 67* High 87* Low 61*...


----------



## JTKillough

Dea-la do lamhachoiri (Irish), going to be mostly cloudy with a high of 82*, lows around 50* , very minimal wind. Hit a local gun show last night and scored some good deals. Tactical GPS/Cell Phone/Radio type pouch will work great for an E-Caller remote, 250 45cal roundnose bullets, 100 7.62X39 Hornadays, 100 Winchester 45Auto Brass.....Guess what I will be doing today? Tested out a new load for the 22-250 yesterday. Looking for a heavier round for punching paper. Came out with a .56 group using Benchmark and a Bug-hole with one flyer using Varget. Will re-test the Varget on Monday. But for the most part...a good day to y'all.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 69* High 86* Low 58*...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning predator talk and Happy Easter... it's 65* High today 87* Low 58*...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

GOOOOOOD MOOOOOORNING PT.

it is currently 16*,with an expected high of 30* today,brrrrrr its freaking cold for spring

well at 10:00 am today i go and take all my class A cdl test.the pretrip,incab,air brake and road test.i passed the class now i just need to get rid of my nervousness and get thru these test this morning. then i can start looking for a job in my new career field.

i really hate tests,i always get so damn nervous before them.i need to relax,i need to relax,i need to relax.

i gotta keep telling my self that.but its not working as of yet,and time seems to be at a stand still,which isnt helping at all lol.

wish me luck this morning


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning all ! Low of 32 and a high of 65 great spring day.

Also good luck on your test SGB !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 67* High 83* Low 53* Good Luck SGB...


----------



## awd199

Good morning PT. It was in the low 40's a few hrs before noon. I spent a some time working on a turkey/coyote blind this morning. Spring gobbler starts in two weeks here.


----------



## HowlinRed

I am starting to get the fever myself. Good luck with your season!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

well just a little update for ya'll

i passed my pretrip inspection test,and my incab and air brake test, and my behind the wheel test and my doubles/triples test and hazmat test today HOOORAAAAY FOR ME

I am now a licensed CLASS A CDL holder,with all the endorsements (except bus,i dont want to haul whining snivveling brats around)

now i just need to find a trucking job and once again become a member of the work force.

tomorrow i start dropping off apps to find a job.hopefully this wont take long.the trucking industry is starting to gear up for the summer months and are short on drivers.this industry is projected to have a 22% growth in the next 3-5 years.

so i am really hoping to be to work real soon


----------



## 220swift

Congrats SGB!!!!!!!!!! Good luck with the job search.


----------



## HowlinRed

Congrats SGB! Way to go man!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good moring PT

currently it is 18*,with an expected high today of 38*,damn i wish it would warm up.spring turkey season starts in two weeks and i havent even seen a strutter as of yet

thanks for all the congrats from ya'll :smile:

SG: one recruiter cancelled last week but is going to be at the school today,so i am going back to see whatthey have to say.the one that showed up said they need three drivers and would like to hire 3 from our school,only had 5 people in our class so i should have more than a decent chance.they sound like a decent company to work for too. he also said that during the summer months their drivers get their hours of service in 5 days.so weekends would be free time and they are a local company to boot.so i am dropping off my app with them today.then i go get fingerprinted for my hazmat cert and have to wait about a week for my TSA background check to come thru.

the school doesnt realy have a "job placemnt for truck driving" but all of the instructors have been in the industry for atleast 25+ years and know all of the local recruiters quit well and are willing to put in a good word for us at the companis we are interested in.

as far as moving that couch,well i wont do freight i have to touch.i am tired of physical labor after 25 years of wrenching lol

getting lazy in my older age i guess.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

if you want to load it and unload it,i would be willing to haul it

but i wont touch the load lol


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Sob Bakhaer PT (Dari). It's 30* here now, heading up to a sunny 42*. Hit 50* this weekend a couple of times, and lots of high 40 to 50* days ahead. Some open water on small lakes finally. May try to hit the lakers, brownies, and steelies this weekend. We'll see.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning all... it's 59* High 82* Low 56*... it will be 90* by Thursday...


----------



## beavertrapper

Mornin y'all .....on vacation in North Carolina.....high of 60 today, real feel 68 with little wind....great day for fishin!!!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning PT

it is currently 19* with a predicted high of 49* today(finally) with a south wind at 10-20 mph

this should get rid rid of alot of the snow we have left, yaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning... it's 56* @ 6:34am. High today: 87* Low 58*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

What season Stonegod?..


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Kairly tan (Kasakh), it is currently 36* with an expected high today of 46* and nw wind at 10 mph

it didnt get below freezing last night and the snow is going down fairly quick now,i can actually see some of my yard now

come on and finish melting


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt... it's 57* @ 6:49am. High today 92* Low 61* ... Ok SG...


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Ia ora na PT (Polynesian, and a tad late). Low here today of 32* and a high of 57* (which is what the current temp is). Gonna get the bikes out today (not motorcycles) and hit the trails with the wife. Kids are at the in-laws for spring break, so gotta enjoy some free time (although we take the kids out on the bikes all the time when it's warm).

Up and down temps for the next week, but juuuust about all the snow is gone. Potentially fishing on Saturday if I'm lucky.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Stonegod said:


> My big season $$$$$$$.....the landscaping/hardscaping season.LOL.....hope I can call in some big clients!LOL


Speaking of landscaping, was just considering whether or not to rip out the bushes in the front yard. They're getting big, but I kinda like them (wife does not). I'm the landscaper in the house, so if I rip them out, I get to put in and design whatever goes in their place. Hoping to put the house up for sale next spring, so gotta start working on making things look nice.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

I have no idea what they are. They're big and green.  I've kept them nice and trimmed over the years, but they're getting pretty big. There's a brick boarder that runs the edge of them, so that's one less thing to do or buy, so I'm figuring a few new shrubs, some flowers, and some mulch and we should be good to go without spending too much and getting nothing in return. I love landscaping in my yard. It's relaxing and the kids like to "help" too, so it exposes them to all kinds of things (although mom isn't always so happy when they bring 2 dozen nightcrawlers into the house haha).


----------



## Tuffdaddy

They're evergreen, but no berries. Right now they're about 5' tall i'd say and they (there's 4 or 5 of them) wrap around the deck on our front porch.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Shubhodaya PT! (Kannada). It's 35* now, heading up to a very windy, but sunny 40*. May hit the river for some steelies after work for a bit. Got some fresh spawn sacks waiting to get drifted.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

On zoh (Hakka), it is 25* right now with a high today of 36*,with rain and snow again tonight with up to an inch of accumulation

damn, and i thought it was finally over with for the year

spring turkey starts in 12 days,glad im not hunting the early part of the season.atleast by may it should be warm when i go chase them


----------



## Tuffdaddy

I'll have to get a pic or two today. Stay tuned.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning predator talk... it's 64* @ 6:59am. High today 90*, Low 59*...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Tuffdaddy, landscaping adds value to your home, Sg should know that.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Yep, mom was a realtor for 40 yrs. and she said; some flowers and well kept shrubs/lawn can increase the value of a home... And as far as the apple pie, I have been in the apt. maintenance business for 20 years and I have shown rental agents how to get people to rent an apartment by using a few air fresheners...it works...if the inside of a house smells like ass, would you rent/buy it???


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Haha, yeah, we're not going to over do it for sure. But I agree, a nice looking lawn/yard/exterior will help sell it faster. My wife wants to redo the bathroom. I told her absolutely not! It wouldn't add squat to our house's value in this market, and would just be a waste of money. Just need to paint, refresh, and good to go. Lots of little minor things I need to fix up before next year, but it will be worth it to get out of this God aweful city and out into the country with some acreage.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

I'm just south of Milwaukee.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 61* High 87* Low 57*


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Bos dias (Galician), its 40* right now with a high today of 43* and a chance of rain,we got just a lite dusting of snow yesterday and i melted shortly after it hit the ground,so hopefully rain today will get rid of the rest of the whote on the ground

i want to get into the woods this weekend and see if i cant hear some buzzards gobbling.gonna check out a differant WMA,that i have never hunted,that looks like it should have turkeys on it.i have heard from a guy(one of the driving instructors from school)that hunts it regularly that it has a good population of them.

im getting turkey fever bad now lol

sg i know i have seen and smelt ramps on several of the WMA's that i hunt,but it still to early here for them,especially since the ground is still frozen and snow covered in the woods.but once i get out hunting turkeys i too will be picking them and morels.

mmmmmmmmmmmm wild food,the best you can eat

wild turkey,wild ramps and some wild morels sound good right about now


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Tuffdaddy said:


> I'm just south of Milwaukee.


Sorry to hear that tufffdaddy, I lived south of Kenosha... in Juankegan IL....lol...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

hey now thats a great idea SG

i think i will do that this year

there are spots on public land that i hunt,where there are so many wild ramps the forest floor is covered in them and you can smell them when walking in the woods long before you can see them


----------



## youngdon

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> well just a little update for ya'll
> 
> i passed my pretrip inspection test,and my incab and air brake test, and my behind the wheel test and my doubles/triples test and hazmat test today HOOORAAAAY FOR ME
> 
> I am now a licensed CLASS A CDL holder,with all the endorsements (except bus,i dont want to haul whining snivveling brats around)
> 
> now i just need to find a trucking job and once again become a member of the work force.
> 
> tomorrow i start dropping off apps to find a job.hopefully this wont take long.the trucking industry is starting to gear up for the summer months and are short on drivers.this industry is projected to have a 22% growth in the next 3-5 years.
> 
> so i am really hoping to be to work real soon


Congrats SGB !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

thanks don

sg, i too plan on stocking the freezer this year.i wont over pick one site,gotta leave some for next year.

but do know of several areas with large patches of them,so i should be able to get enough to freeze and keep us in them all year.

might just have to pick a few extra pounds to sell to them clean handed yuppies lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

well the wife and i took the drive today to that WMA that i had mentioned.its about 60 miles from the house.

we didnt actually get into the woods and scout,there is over a foot of snow in them woods yet and the wife didnt want to tromp thru it so we left the boots at home and i just called from the parking areas with no responses.we drove all the way around it where there were roads.this place is just over 38k acres and has a state forest across the road from it that is just as big.

well we only seen one turkey and that was a dead one in the ditch.

well the wife needed to use a rest room so we stopped in the little town at a gas station/conveniece store.

while was using the facilities i struck up a conversation with the older gent that was working and a buddy of his that was in the store.

i asked them if they new if that WMA had a population of turkeys on it,and they said not that they new of.but also said they dont hunt it very often as they have thier own lands to hunt.

well as i stood there talking with them i told them that the wife and i were looking for a new spot to hunt etc. and the friend of the attendand noticed my hat ( a USN hat) and asked if i was in the Marines and i said no but that my sons were in the Navy,and he just shook his head (marines and navy have a little bit of fued,friendly one) so we talked some more and he told me he had a farm right near that wma and he has turkeys on his far,but dais wouldnt be able to hunt it as his kids all hunt turkey on it.

well the more we talked the friendlier he became and then told me that his kids dont really hunt for turkey but will shoot them ifn they come into the yard and they have a shottie handy.well i must have talked to him for near 45 minutes or so.we shot the bs mostly and cracked a few jokes back and forth and by time i was getting ready to leave he gave me his phone number and said give him a call when i am ready to hunt turkey this season and he would let me hunt his farm. he told me he knows where they are and when they are there.he also said that the birds in that area are quite large(doesnt surpise me as this is an area that the dnr has only allowed turkey hunting in since last spring).

now how cool was that of him.

i think it helped when i told him that the wife hunts spring turkey with me.

so i have a new spot for turkey come may.little does he know that i always give land owners a cool hand made gift for letting me hunt.

some times a stone knife,some times a hand made steel knife.but being that he told me he is a bow hunter,he will more than likely end up with one of my hand made self bows (especially if the wife and i both tag out there,the better we do the better the gift is lol).

so now we are both excited about the upcoming season.


----------



## HowlinRed

Now that's the kind of story that I like to hear. It's nice to know that there are still some good people out there. We hear about the bad in people so much that we forget about the good ones. Cool story SGB!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning... it's 62* @6:00am High 87* Low 63*... Good luck SG, and great story SGB...


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning all, low of 42 and a high expected of 68 great weather. I havent been on much lately due to being sick all last week and just now starting to feel a little better (believe me its hell getting old). Got some great news though my youngest son (41) got drawn for Arizonas early rifle bull elk (trophy),in an area just a few miles from the house (5-7 mi). His tag number is 34 out of 35 permits, lol.It is the same area I always archery and used to muzzle loader hunt.Rarely do we see other hunters in archery with 150 permits for bull so with only 35 should be even better, should have elk meat this coming year.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Endermen aderkh (Amharic), it is 36* right now,with a high today of 45* and partial sunshine

glad your feeling better Ed

congrats to your son on getting a tag,hope he fills your freezer full of that tasty elk meat mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm elk steaks


----------



## knapper

We have had 9 inches of snow this past week and maybe getting more in the next few days. The temps. are in the right range.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning PT it is 39* with a high of 49* expected today,with a lite rain.the snowing is disappearing more and more each day.

sad to say though,i havent been in the woods and scouting like i am used too at this time of year.most years by this time i have put on over 20 miles in the woods with no snow,but this winter just doesnt want to let go.glad i am not hunting the first couple weeks of our turkey season,its gonna be a tuff one this year


----------



## LeadHead

Good morning, PT. It's 53*, raining and a 30-40 MPH varying wind. Another scroungy-looking 'yote bit the dust after showing up at the bait pile at first light. Shoulda waited until I had left for work... #23 since Christmas or so.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 69* @ 7:46am. High 78* Low 50* Wind 20-55mph...


----------



## prairiewolf

good morning, low 30 with an expected high of 56, Very very windy, they say gusts may reach 70 mph !

I think I will go calling, LMAO


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Bari luys (Armenian) ihope this one hasnt been used as of yet

it is currently 30* with an expectd high today of 33*,with 6"-12" of snow expected with sleet and freezing rain in the nexttwo days

damn,so much for spring being here

well i have to leave for an interview shortly,its with a local company that hauls raw materials for concrete and block factories in the state.

if i get it i will be pulling a pnuematic tanker and or flat beds. wish me luck


----------



## 4Cody4

Good luck!


----------



## catcapper

Good luck Tim. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## twesterfield

Good look yah ol' buzzard! Be confident and knock 'em dead!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning predator talk... it's 51* @ 7:15am., High today Only 71*, Low 48*.


----------



## prairiewolf

good morning and good luck Tim !

Well those 70 mph winds yesterday brought snow last night, woke up to 6-8 in of snow ! Just another warm and sunny spring day in Az. LOL

25 for a low and a high of 47 today.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Nice pic Ed... no snow down here just wind and rain...


----------



## fr3db3ar

Ed, now that is my kind of Arizona Woot Woot


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

well i just got back from my interview

it sounds like i got the job

he said he just needs to check my referances(all friends of mine) and my driving record and will have me come in early next week to do all the paper work and then i will start on the job late next week.

i know my drivng record is spotless,ive never had a ticket in my life,one accident over 10 years ago and it wasnt my fault.

so i am real excited to get back to work and start my new career.

thanks for all the support guys,i appreciate it.


----------



## prairiewolf

Congratulations !!!!!!


----------



## knapper

Good luck on the job hunting. It snowed yesterday and some the day before, we got a bought 12" and it is still snowing some temp. about 24. There is some more planed for the rest of the week.


----------



## beavertrapper

Morning guys......low 40s right now,movin up towards low 60 with chance of rain....

Congrats SGB!!!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning everyone, it is currently 34* with an expected high today of 35*

we didnt get any of the snow yesterday/lastnight,now they are saying tonight and tomorrow

sg: looks like your foriegn good morning is working. we have a new memeber from Italy, hoooraaay


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

yup,im curious as a cat myself on that

hope he responds and lets us know,and pics would be nice too

even if its just the country side,as thats probably the closest i will ever come to seeing his country side


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 51* High 76* Low 48*.


----------



## knapper

What do we do when the page/screen gets to the bottom, do we have to quite?


----------



## HowlinRed

Congrats, and good luck with the new job!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning predator talk... it's 46* High in the lower 80's...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning PT

its 29*,with a high today of 36*

we got about 5" of snow since 3 am,its snowiing harder now than it has all winter.

i cleaned my back walkway and half of my driveway this morning.then drove the wife to work.she works 3 miles from the house

in the time it took me to clean that amount of snow,drive her to work and me back haome we got about 2 inches in that hour.

visibilty is down to less than a city block right now.

f%#k i thought we were done with this for the year,just glad i didnt rearrange the garage and tuck the snow blower away yet.


----------



## fr3db3ar

Good morning. rainy,43* cold 50 mph gusts.

I guess winter is over and spring is here.

we need the rain but not all at once.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Good morning PT, 39 here, high of 41 with more rain. Yuck. The river by our house is way high, so took a picture of a stump a beaver was chewing on yesterday, and will go back today to see how much higher it is on that stump. The kids are pretty facinated as they really haven't seen the river this high before. Gonna take a look at the dam as well. At least the ice is 95% off the lakes around here, so for opening day (May 4), the boat will be wet for sure.


----------



## HowlinRed

I think we went from winter straight into summer. Last week we were in the 40s and now we have a high of 90 yesterday and 85 today. Its crazy.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning PT

it is currently 29* with an expected high today of 36* and a dusting of snow again

yesterday i had atleast 10" of fresh snow in my backyard,and spent 3.5 hrs removing it from the walk way and drive way.it was a real wet heavy snow.then it snowed about another 2"-3" inches last night,so i get to clean snow again today.but first i will need to replace a shear pin on the auger of my snow blower.broke that yesterday and had to finish up the removal with only half the auger turning.what a pain in the arse that was.

i really cant wait for spring/summer to get here as i am realy sick and tired of winter this year.

but what can i do,i cant control the weather so i will just have to deal with it lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt... it's 61* High in the 80's ...


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*MORNING ALL 27 AND 8'' NEW SNOW--LIKE WE NEED MORE :teeth: *


----------



## knapper

It is starting up with the son and I think this time it is going to take. Along slow break up would be nice so the water will seep into the ground and do us a lot of good. I may be able to get out one first and last time on the machines and go for one ride. Yote and wolf are still open and the bears will be starting to come out and get moving. Don't know what I can get done this spring with the bears due to the wife having rotator cuff surgery done at the end of the month. I am on standby at all times when it is spring bearing to start. Want to try out my 50 beawulf on them.


----------



## tonkatruckjk

Mornin' folks.

Been awhile since I've posted, but...well, somebody's gotta pay the mortgage around here, and the darn dogs just can't hold down a job. Something about thumbs...

Anyway - heading out in a few hours...SE of phoenix, towards AJ/Globe area. If nothing else, it'll be a nice morning to commune with nature.

Good luck to all and happy hunting!

Dan


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt... it's 56* @ 5:06 am. High 85* Low 54*... Good Luck Tonka..." if your going hunting".


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning, 41 for a low and a high of 68 forecasted here on the Mogollon Rim today. Nice temps but suppose to be 20-30 mph winds.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Good morning fellas! It's 37* here, heading up to 46. Flurries now. Rivers flooded, fields flooded, ugh. No hunting or fishing right now. Might have to run to Bass Pro Shops and spend some money


----------



## knapper

At my place today it was 7 and the temps will go up from there and melt all ot the snow from last weekend.

this year will be a long transision from winter to sping and then summer. I will be done in 4-6 weeks. Thinking of getting the boat ready for this summer of fishing. then hunting in the fall, augest and sepetember. and then calling after that.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning everyone

it is 31* right now,we had about a half of an inch of snow over night again

the high today is supposed to be 40*,with a 2"-4" of snow expected mixed with freezing rain and high winds

really starting to hate this "spring" weather we are having this year.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning predator talk... it's 70* Sunny, High 85* Low 55*...


----------



## youngdon

"


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning to everyone that doesnt belong to PETA or the GUN CONTROL MOVEMENT

it is currently 32* here,with a high today of 39*,winds 15-25 mph from the NW

chance for a dusting of snow again today,have i mentioned how sick i am of the weather this spring


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt... it's 62* @ 7:00 am. High today 80* Low 56*... what's up SG? How dare you use such a bad word so early in the morning?


----------



## prairiewolf

good morning 39 for a low and 62 for a high, windy windy and more wind, possible snow again on Wed. I am like SGB, I am tired of this crap ! We get one day good weather and then 3 days of crap, plus I thought I was getting better but got this creepy crud sh!t again !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt., it's 67* The High today, Only 79* Low 51*...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning PT it is 36* right now,a hgh today of 39*,winter storm watch again

combat,really? i was a Rat Patrol person.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Good morning PT, it's currently 41* here, heading up to a steaming 45* and heavy rain/storms tonight. Still lots of rain in the up coming forcast, so the rivers should get up and flowing again. We do need the rain after last year though. 2.5 weeks til opening day of musky season. Sight fishing should be excellent this year with the cooler temps.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 58* High 69* Low 41* Burrrrrrrrr...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 49* @ 6:03 am., High 72* Low 42*... SG, 69* is cold to us desert dwellers. It should be in the 90's in a few days...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Not for long SG...


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning 21 for a low and 50 for a high "they say" LOL

It tried to snow yesterday, but I started making such a ruckus I think Mother Nature felt sorry for me and now it looks like temperature rising and sunshine for rest of this week and next week. I should have started bitching sooner !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 62* @ 7:41am. High 79* Low 49* ...


----------



## prairiewolf

good morning,expected low 33 and a high of 61 today, hmmmm its 23 right now LOL


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning everyone

it is currently 30* with an expected high of 36* today,we got 11.5" of new snow in my backyard since yesterday

just gotta love this spring weather were having this year lol

wish it would quit,cant start the new job untill the weather changes,not much call for concrete when they cant do construction work


----------



## glenway

Fresh snow on the ground, 28 degrees and flooding everywhere. Enough already. Watch out, AZ. My sister is visiting Arizona again.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 50* High 86* Low 54*... LoL Glen, I will keep my jacket in the Jeep..


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Stonegod said:


> Good morning guy!!....it's 37 here at 8:22am with a windchill of 29....cloudy now but clearing out with a high of 45 today and a low of 33 tonight. I have a quote for a pond install about 12 miles north of me in Avon Lake along the shores of Lake Erie at 10:00am today.....the temp there is 34 but with the cold wet 30+mph winds blowing off the lake the windchill is 15.LOL....... Thursday I was sweating my but off in humid 85 degree weather doing quotes....now I'm going to freeze my tail off!!LOL


SG, didn't u see my post? "Not for long" lol...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning predator talk... it's 69* this AM... High around 90*, Low 56*...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning everyone

it is 35* right now with a high today of 46* and a chance of rain


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning everyone

well it is 34* right now with an expected high today of 45*

wouldnt you know it,we have another winter storm warning for this evening with 3"-5" of accumulation expected,more wet heavy sloppy crap yippie

i bet all you guys in the south,southwest wish you lived here dont ya lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt. It's 76* High 90* Low 55*...


----------



## knapper

It thawed most of the day yesterday and we had lots of melting. I had to get the snow blower out of the ice to clear some snow for loading up one of my snowmachines and I got it started as well. I found that it was frozen down so part of today will be to get it off the ground and ready to load on the trailer for storage. I need to get to the trailer behind it and repair the box on it for possible use this summer.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning predator talk... it's 70* @ 5:28am. High today 91* Low 65*...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning PT

it is 27* right now with an expected high today of 36*.which is our normal low temo for this time of year lol

we had another 2.5" of fresh white stuff last night

the news last night said we should be in the low 70's by the weekend,but this morning they said the mid 60's,either way i will take it


----------



## azpredatorhunter

SGB, it looks like more snow to the West... 70?.. more like -70...lol...


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Good morning PT, currently 50 here heading to ugh 50. Rain in the afternoon. Smells like spring.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 65* @ 6:06am. High 90* Low 55*... it looks cold in the midwest...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning pt it is currently 36* with a high today of 46*


----------



## knapper

We are having an NRA Mid range match this saturday and they say bring your snow shovels to fix up shooting positions. Good thing I have to work.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Good afternoon PT. Low of 38 here and high of 51. Looks like a decent warmup into next week. Respooled 3 rods yesterday, have 5 more to go on the ones that need new line. A little over a week until our musky season opens. Game plan is fetched and sent to the fish, so hopefully they read it.  Now to take everything out of the boat and wash the carpet. I'm finally getting the bug baaaaad. Sight fishing and twitching minnowbaits is in the gameplan. Nothing better than sight fishing post spawn muskies.


----------



## HowlinRed

Good very late morning.lol. Old man winter just keeps hanging around Old Dominion. We had frost this past Monday and it's been cool ever since. My peas and lettuce have come up well but my beets are having some trouble. Ground may be just a bit too cold yet. Will wait and see. Grass is growing like crazy though. Have already mowed three times.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt... it's 77* High 85* Low 51*


----------



## knapper

still 6-12 inches in the yard where it has not been snow blown piles, good melting every day though.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

ya ya ya , i know its awful late for a good morning post,but i have a good excuse

i finally started my new job today,had to be in at 5 am,so i was up and in the shower by 3 am,and on the road by 4 am to get to work

any how it is currently 45*,was a gorgeous day today,sunny and warm,snow has melted alot now and i can see most of my yard finally

the next 4 days are supposed to be sunny and any where from low 60's to mid 70's,sounds like we are finally getting our spring weather

just in time for my turkey season to start in a week.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt....it's 75* Only 86* for the high. low 54* pushing 100* in a few days...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Sg, it went quit well,thanks for asking

im ok with the driving,didnt need help with that

but they are training me on the s.o.p. of the pnuemtatic trailers.

thats going pretty well also,im a fast learner as long as they actually let me do it and explain to me what and why i need to do what when.

i was hoping the trainer wouldnt be one of them guys that does it all and lets you watch to learn the procedure. i learn much quiker with hands on than i do by oral explanation.

had a short day today,the project we are delivering to (a hwy project) got shut down for awhile i guess.some state inspector didnt like something he seen so he shut it down temporarily untill the project company gets things in order.

but i dont mind since its near 70* degree right now and sunny and very little wind.so i am gonna get the bike fired up and go for a ride today 

oh ya,the boss told me that the trainer said i am doing better than the other 3 newbies and catching on rather quickly.

nice little pat on the back


----------



## youngdon

It's on the home page in the "preatortalk.com" section at the bottom. Please keep in mind that this is for advertisers to post their wares and not for discussions.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 66* @ 6:53am., High 92*, Low 56*...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning everyone

it is 56* right now,with a high today of 70* and sunny all day

now this is what spring is supposed to be like


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning Predator Talk, it's 65* @ 4:30 am. High Today 97*-102*, Low 62*...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning everyone

its currently 57* with a high today of 71* and mostly sunny

i just love that we are finally getting spring weather


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 74* @ 7:12 am. High 102* Low 66*.... spring is here...


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Good morning PT. It's 63 here now heading up to 83*. Looks nice tomorrow as well with a high of 70* (the lake breeze kills the early season heat here, so it stays cooler when we get an east wind). Then the temps fall into the mid 50's with rain for the weekend. Musky season opens in 5 days! Boat is cleaned out, rods respooled, baits piled into their respective boxes, I think I'm ready.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 82* @ 8:05am. High 95* Low 59*...


----------



## youngdon

Today: HOT, tonight: DARK


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt... it's 69* @ 6:45am. High 91* Low 59*


----------



## JTKillough

Good morning y'all, the desert forecast is 82* today and high wind. Sure beats yesterday's 94*, but it's a dry heat. Heres some more desert porn for ya. This is an ancient cliff dwelling in the Verde Valley, about an hour north of Glendale. This is Montezuma's Castle. Originally home to around 150 Sinagua Indians from about 1000 to 1425. It is five story's tall and the best preserved pre-historic Indian structure in the southwest. No one knows why the Sinaqua people left the area, but both Hopi and Zuni Indian tribes have an oral history mentioning living at this place and it still holds a ceremonial importance to them.


----------



## youngdon

Great pic JT, to see it in person is even more spectacular.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning predator talk. it's 70* @ 6:09am. High 91* Low 61*...Been there to JT...


----------



## awd199

Mid 60's here on the West side of VA. Been chasing long beards for a few weeks now. Took this after I moved from my first stand. Along with my 12ga, I've been bringing my .22-250 in case they hang up over there....lol, or if a yote shows.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning predator talk. It's 73* this morning, High today only 88*, Low 56*. GS you better show them boys how to shovel rocks...


----------



## knapper

We had an inch of snow and then it turned to light rain, temp at the time was 38.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

i know its been a while since ive posted on this but here goes

good morning everyone it is currently 39* with a high today of 60* and partial sunshine and a slight chance of rain.

all next week we should be seeing temps in the upper 60's to low 70's.

i really hope it keeps up as i plan on turkey hunting next weekend,providing i dont have to work on saturday.but the wife and i will be out

on sunday for sure.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 78*F, High today only 89*F, Low 59*F...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning everyone.... it's another cold day here in Arizona, it's 66*F @ 6:30am. With a high of only 83*F, Low 56*F...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning Predator Talk... it's 70* this morn in the desert, the high today is only going to be around 82* and the low of 56*...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

awfully late but here goes

good morning folks it was 59* at 5 am today,with a high of 76* and very sunny out

supposed to be getting some rain in the next couple of days(which is good)as long as it is done by the week end

if it rainy wed-fri amd nice on saturday/sunday the toms should be active here then,im hoping cause thats when the wife will be out with our bows to try and stick a couple

finally winter is done here,but we still have lakes with a fair amount of ice on them and fishing opener is saturday

glad im not fishing lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 63*F , High 80*F, Low 55*F... Glen is your sister heading back home this week?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt...it's 76*F, High only 83*F, Low 57*F... This nice weather won't last for long... I am glad all the snowbirds are gone...


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT. Snow all day yesterday. Looks like 14" on the ground and 18* @ 5:45 a.m.. Highs in the 40's today--- its gonna be a mudhole, but sure is good for the hay fields.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 64*F @ 6:33am. High 88*F, Low 59*F... Snow Catcapper? The wife won a Savage 22-250 last night @ the APC meeting...she was stoked...look out Coyote!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Stonegod said:


> Good morning guys....it's 66 here with a high of 76 today, chance or rain/thunderstorms later today.


 Clean out your in box... or not...lol...


----------



## fr3db3ar

Same here Geoff. It's spitting down the water and 45*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt... it's 71*F @ 6:16 am. High today in the desert 92*F Low 62*F, Sorry SG I forgot what I was going to pm you...lol...


----------



## youngdon

Quit posting this stuff while you could be taking that crap...Or is that why it's crappy outside today ?

Congrats on your 4000th post...


----------



## youngdon

Your avatar pic says 4000 th on your last post, you were at 3999 when I posted that. Enjoy your craps !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 70* @ 5:51am. High 94* Low 63* . Congrats SG ...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 75* @ 6:18 am. High 98*-102* Low 66*...


----------



## beavertrapper

I know its not morning but good morning PT.....it was a very chilli 29 this morning with a high of 59.....gonna push 70 tomorrow with lows in the 40 for morning temps.....spring is bringing more water than the creeks and ditches can handle....drain commissioner is calling every other day for traps to be set....even in the off season there is no off time....gotta love it....later guys


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Good morning PT
It is 48*,with an expected high of 90* and supposed to be real windy again today
And to think 11 days ago it snowed


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 82* @ 6:52am. High around 100*, Low 66*... 90* in MN?.. SGB


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

yup it was 94* here today

and to think sunday when i went out hunting there was frost on the ground,and it snowed like 11-12 days ago

the rest of the week they are saying mid 70's


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 75* @ 6:00am. High 94* Low 64*...


----------



## fr3db3ar

You tell them BS. You have a deadline.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 72* @ 6:12am. High 96* Low 65*.. that's BS SG, get another contractor....


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning PT

it is 61* right now with a high today of 67*

real good chance of rain today,just hopes it doesnt start untill after iam done in south st.paul

hate driving in rush hour and rain at the same time,especially in the big rig.people dont realize how much time it tkaes to stop 80000 lbs and then on wet pavment you can double the stopping distance,they dont care just cut right in front of you and hit the brakes

well gotta go to work now


----------



## fr3db3ar

Looks like a nice day. They're not calling for rain here but it sure looks like it's headed across the lake. I hope not....I want to go bow fishing after dark tonight.


----------



## Rick Howard

Just got back from Georgia.... They say it was 40 and rain here for a week..... 70 and sunny when I got home . Going to be mid to low 70's and sunny all weekend and into early next week! Might be able to get some chucking in!


----------



## beavertrapper

mornin PT!!!!!....beautiful and somewhat cool morning.....56*by the themometer out side....going to be up around 75* today and sunny......no rain in forcast but for sure can use some.... chores are kinda caught up so im lookin to do little fishing this weekend....hav a good one guys!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Good morning pt
It's about 55 degrees right now and rainy with good chances of thunderstorms
We heard one gobble just after Sun up as we were setting up the blind but that's been it so far.
We got here kind of late as we were waiting for the first under storm to pass this morning
But it's not the first time we have sat out in the blind during severe storms when we've been hunting


----------



## knapper

We are having snow with about 4 inches on the ground. We set a new record of the longest snow fall time from the first last fall till now which is 231 days. it will be gone in a couple of days. I am finaly ready for spring and getting ready for summer. We are about a month behind normal.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning PT

its 68* right now,with a flash flood watch for our area,plus thunderstorms for today again and a high today of 79*

wwe are off to chase them sneaky ground buzzards again today

i seem to kill more birds in this type of weather in the spring,so i dont mind hunting in it when most hunters wont

but like ive said before,shooting one isnt really a requiremenr for me.just like to hear and or see them and then i considor it a successfull day in the woods

well gottta go now and get to our usual spot,same one as last weekend,before sun up


----------



## Rick Howard

65 and sunny. Predicted high of 74...... Perfect afternoon for chucking...... Gotta go to wife's first softball game though......


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 65* @ 5:12am. High 96* Low 63*...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning predator talk... it's sunny and 77* @ 7:02 am. High 104* Low 64*...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 79* @ 7:20 am. High 97* Low 63*...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning PT, it is 52* right now with a high today of about 65*

and possible rain again today and cloudy


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 69* @ 5:25am. High 96* Low 63*...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning PT

its 54* currently with a high today of 67*,windy and good chance for afternoon rain again

well we are off to chase turkeys again today

had a couple of good sightings yesterday,missed the bird once

misjudged the distance,but that happens when your bow only has a max of a 50 yrd pin and the bird is at about 65 yds

mt kentucky windage wasnt such a judge with that shot,arrow landed right behinf him as he walked away lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 81* @ 8:00am. High 93*? Low 63*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

38* SG? Burrrrrrr...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning everyone

it is 57* right now with an expected high today of about 71*,slight chance of rain and windy again

well i am off for my last day of turkey hunting.hopefully i get another chance at that big mature tom again today


----------



## 22magnum

Morning ya'll it's a cool 72° here expected 90° later on. Headed to work no days off this holiday. I'd like to thank all the veterans for their service. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 70* @ 6:33 am. High 93* Low 62*...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning Predator Talk...it's 78* @ 7:33am. here in the desert, High today 93* Low 64*...


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning all, 44 for a low and a high of 77 today. Would be great weather except may have wind gusts over 40 mph.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good to see you posting here Ed...things have sure slowed down...I guess the weather hasn't changed in Mayberry lol... sorry SG just a little dry humor...


----------



## prairiewolf

Thanks Eric, I read the thread almost every day, just dont post. Guess I am just to lazy, lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Well I appreciate it Ed, I like to hear what's going on around the country... I wish more people would post, and with some pics too...ie:snow...lol... here is a pic where SG lives:


----------



## prairiewolf

What? He is in jail in Mayberry ? lol sorry SG


----------



## azpredatorhunter

LMAO


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning all ! Little after 4 am and 47 deg, high of 76 and those darn winds again, gusts over 40 mph. Dont care I am going calling this morning !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Good morning pt it is currently 67 degrees a good chance of rai a good chance of rain again


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 70* @ 5:36am. High 94* Low 64*... LoL Geoff, I thought that would get you to post...Have A Great Day!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

prairiewolf said:


> Good morning all ! Little after 4 am and 47 deg, high of 76 and those darn winds again, gusts over 40 mph. Dont care I am going calling this morning !


don't forget to post them pics Ed...


----------



## glenway

67 degrees now with a high of 87 today. We had 4 inches of rain on Tuesday evening in an hour with 3 confirmed tornados in our county. The creek has risen over the banks but it sure made for some fun with the ATVs yesterday. My friend took my Honda Recon (250cc, 2-wheel drive) through an underwater trail at the edge of the swamp, while I looked on from my 4-wheel drive Yamaha anticipating a winch assist. The daredevil didn't need my help, though. The skeeters were ferocious down there!


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning all, low of 49 and a high of 79 today, now this is nice weather ! No luck on calling yesterday only saw elk and deer. I think with the high winds the coyotes were smarter than me, lol They all stayed home.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, 79*, the high is only 95*, Low 63* ... LMAO 87* heat SG, you must be a great boss to let the guys go home after lunch in that heat... I wish I was working for you when I first came out here, they had us working out side in the sun @ 122*, and I was welding, we worked 6/12's...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

SG, you and your crew would never make it out here..lol...


----------



## youngdon

I agree 100% Humidity is a bitch


----------



## 220swift

I whine when our humidity get up around 25%..........but oh well, it's all relative............


----------



## glenway

Here in the middle of swamp land, we never get the higher temps without high humidity.


----------



## prairiewolf

I have been in both , and they both suck !!! I will take our temps on the Rim.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

here in mn we go from one extreme to the next

winter it will be sub zero temps and dryer than a desert

in the summer we can hit 100* and 100% humidity

i will take the hot and sticky over the bitter cold any day of the week

but prefer 85 and sunny with low humidity


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it 77* @ 6:25am. Humidity 40% Dew Point 51* Low 69*.... 108* By Sunday...


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning all, going to be in the low 80s today, gotta go get more beer !!


----------



## youngdon

azpredatorhunter said:


> Good morning pt, it 77* @ 6:25am. Humidity 40% Dew Point 51* Low 69*.... 108* By Sunday...


What's up with this 40% humidity crap........?


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT--- 25* @ 5:35 a.m.--- high today of sunny 72*. Sure could use rain.

awprint:


----------



## HowlinRed

Morning y'all. 67* right now at 0823 and gonna reach 87*. We are getting a bit dry as well if you consider going 6 days without rain "a dry spell". My grass is starting to slow up just a bit. I am having to mow every 3 days. It seems as if that's all I do.lol. Work.. Mow... Work... Mow. Green beans are starting to break ground though so the rain has been good for the garden. Calling for rain tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 74* @ 6:07am. High only 103* Low 71* lol Don, I was just letting SG know...SG I know all about humidity, when I first worked out here it was 122* then we set up our equipment in Mississippi and it was 95* with 95% humidity, I'll take the 122 over 95/95 anytime... when it gets over 100* for 100+ days it's no fun, that's why all the snowbirds go back to OH, MN, etc.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 80* @ 5:28am. High 105+ Low 70*... 105* here = 110* in Phoenix..lol...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 79* @ 5:10am. High 102* Low 66*, it was 107* yesterday...110* by the weekend...


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning guys, its 48 right now with 48 for a low and a high of 82 today. Another nice day sitting on the porch drinking a few beer, lol
My wife told me to go to the shop and do something yesterday, I just said remember I retired , even from call making, lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 72* @ 5:47am. High 101* Low 66*,... Ed, my dad would hide under the trees in the back yard and drink beer... it sounds like you need a place to hide from the boss lol...


----------



## prairiewolf

Yeah Eric, I could go to the shop, but then she would expect me to bring something home, lol

Good morning PT, weather same as yesterday high 40s for a low and mid 80 for high


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 78* @ 6:19am. High 100* Low 68*


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT land--- 37* here and thick fog @ 5;30 a.m. High of 72* today. The weather witch has been call'in for rain for 5 days--- yeah right--- I'll belive it when I see a dirty cloud this year.lol.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 77* @ 6:03am. High 105* Low 73*... 109* in Phoenix...


----------



## prairiewolf

Good mornings all, low of 52 and an expected high of 88, possible thunderstorms this evening, crossing fingers theres not much lighting !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning Predator Talk, it's 80* @ 5:18am. High 108*-112* Low 76*. It's getting warm...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

a high today of the upper 60's in a good chance of rain all da on a side note I'm really beginning to hate Fridays at wor


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning PT

it is 64* right now and sunny.i heard on the radio the other day that we have had 14 days of sunshine since march 1st.

the high today is supposed to be 72*,withc a slight chance of rain

im hoping to get out on the bike today since its the sunniest and warmest weve been in a while now


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good afternoon pt, we went fishing this morning...it's 100* High 104*+ Low 69*...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Stonegod said:


> Eric!!!........going fishing early....is NO!! excuse for not checking in/posting on the "Good morning". geeeeez!!!!!!LOL


I will remember that the next time you post late LOL


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

True oh so very true


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning PT

it is 57* right now with rain,a high today of 67* and rain

would someone remind what what the sun looks like,i havent seen it in so long i forget what it looks like and feels like

its been gloomy and rainy here so much this spring,you can tell be peoples attitudes that they have had enough already


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 88* High 104* Low 69*... lol, you two...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Well I should of said my wife and daughter went fishing and I was the bait boy..lol...they had fun:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

now thats a nice mess of pan fish

yup, when the wife and i go fishing i always spend more time baiting than fishing

she wont put live bait on her own hook,or take fish off of them either

but she sure loves to go and catch them lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter

LOL Next time I am going to leave my rod at home, just one less thing to carry...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

SGB this will be the first time we will eat any fish caught here in the desert... I hope we don't get mercury poisioning...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I guess it can't be any worse than PCB's back East..."Lake Michigan"


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning PT:


----------



## HowlinRed

Good morning PT. Its 10:19 and rain. Over 2 in. so far and still coming down. Just got 3 in. last Thursday so needless to say we are wet. 65*


----------



## knapper

We got to about 75 yesterday.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning PT, it's 74* @ 5:22am. High 104*+ Low 73*...


----------



## catcapper

Maybe Dick will get rained out scout'in---and you'll get rained out rock'in---then you and Dick can go get in trouble somewhere.lol.

44* here----->

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, SG, YD, SGB and Catcapper. it's 78* this morning, High today 107* in the East Valley 112* in Phoenix, Low 73* good day to stay inside...


----------



## youngdon

I for one would like to see some pics of the inlay work you do SG.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

+1


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

a very very late good morning folks

would have posted earlier,but i was up at 3 am and headed to the shop by 4 am,had to be on the road by 5 am

same again tomorrow

it was 59* when i got up and raning unbelievably hard,got up to the mid 70's today

i had to pick up 23 base foundation blocks in hutchinson mn and take them to cumberland wisconsin today

when i got to the plant in hutchinson it was raining so friggin hard you couldnt see from one side of the lot to the other

i did remember to bring a rain coat,but not rain pants,my boots are water proof.by time i was done loading the block my denim jeans were so soaked and heavy they damn near fell off and i had about an inch of water inside my boots.this water accumalated by running down my legs into my boots,that made for a very uncomfortable day,feet were still wet 13 hours later when i got home.

next time i will remember the rain jacket and PANTS lol

i get to make the same run again tomorrow,so i will more than likely be posting on this thread very late again.

SG,those projects sound very cool.you must have very talented individuals working for you.

pics are a must,i would love to see rock work like that.after all i do like rocks(being a knapper might have something to do with that)


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning folks

it is 59*,with a high today of 77* and sunny

well gotta go and beat rush hour in the twin cities


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT land. 49* @ 5:23 a.m.---high of 88* with chance of scattered showers (yea, right).

Don's not crazy---he just thinks the rest of the world is misguided.lol. :emm:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 82* @ 5:45am. High 104* Low 73* it only got up to 110* yesterday...


----------



## Rick Howard

We have been getting rain all week.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

well i was of to cumberland wisconsin again today with another load of foundation blocks

dont remember exactly where i seen it but it was either on the east side of mn,or the west side of wi

but this wild dog cam running across the road,he was hauling ass

it wasnt a fox,or a yote.body size it was inbetween the two and looked like a dingo

any ideas what it was

i couldnt take a pic as a i was holding the wheel of my Mac truck with 40 tons of block on it

and on them hills there aint no time to drive and take a pic, 7%-9% grades

for those that dont know,thats pretty friggin steep lol


----------



## knapper

We have had over 10 days with the high above 70 degrees and more to come.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Good morning folks
It's 55*
With a high today in the upper 70'sand mostly sunny


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 93* @ 4:58am. ? I wonder if I am in hell? Nope I am still in Arizona...Low 74* High 104*+...


----------



## youngdon

93 ?? It's 72 over here !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I know it's Crazy...


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning PT. low of 54 today with a high of 87 expected, Eric and Don your temps are why I left down there over 20 yrs ago !!!


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT and guests--- 34* @ 5:22 a.m.--- high today of 85*. Their get'in the fires knocked down finally.

I'm think'in with ya prairiewolf---liv'in in that kind of heat would not make me a happy camper.lol. :hot:

awprint:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning PT

its currently 67* with a high today around 80* and should be mostly sunny today

cat.glad to hear they are getting them fires under control.

i like it hot out,but thats to hot for me


----------



## youngdon

LOL I hate it when that happens.....


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

HA, SG thats funny


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, LMFAO SG... it's 83* @ 6:18am. High 102* Low 73*, when I was a kid I came home from school on a Friday and fell asleep @ 3:30pm. I woke up the next day @ 3:30pm. and thought it was still Friday after school...I still feel like I am missing a day...lol...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

.I would of been razzed about that for the rest of my life.LOL

oh i have a feeling thats going to happen anyhow lol

you know things like that last for ever on here


----------



## knapper

Done the same thing on the sleep thing one time in the winter when it is normaly dark when going to work and my wife stopped me and I went back to bed. We have had over two weeks with the highs above 70 and it has been nice, except for the mosquetos, I am getting pretty good at getting them in the air with my hands. The high in Fairbanks was to be 85-90 yesterday. It has been dry and the humidty has been low.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

hey SG, isnt it time you got up and made breakfast lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 94* @ 8:40am. SG Fathers Day was yesterday! High 103*+ Low 73* LoL SG Happy Fathers Day Everyone...


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT'ers--- 41* @ 5:05 a.m.. highs today of 81*.

Saw a couple rain drops today--- or maybe it was just a couple of birds tak'in a dump.lol.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning all ! 50 for a low with a high of 87 expected.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt...it's 83* @ 6:45am. High today 104*+ Low 73*... it's going to warm up this weekend 109*


----------



## knapper

We got up to about 85 and some places got into the 90's. Hot and Dry except for the snow melt flooding out streams around.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning predator talk, it's 80*F @ 6:20am., Wind [email protected], Dew point 30*, Humitity 16%, Pressure 29.82"and rising, High today105*F Low tonight 71*F. Knapper hot and dry? You better layoff the home brew...lol...Stonegod fyi, azpreadtorhunter blows past 2000...and no one noticed.


----------



## HowlinRed

catcapper said:


> Morn'in PT'ers--- 41* @ 5:05 a.m.. highs today of 81*.
> 
> Saw a couple rain drops today--- or maybe it was just a couple of birds tak'in a dump.lol.
> 
> I have been praying for your state to get some rain to help with all the fires. I sure hope y'all get some relief soon. We, on the other hand are getting covered up with rain. Just got another two inches today. I sure wish this stuff could get spread out a little bit. Some get all, while others get none. Crazy!
> 
> awprint:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

yup im really late again

just like the wife was 25 years ago lol

any how i was up at 3am and it was 55* and cool breeze blowing,it got up to about 79* today,but the sun felt much warmer

probably because we havent seen much if it this spring lol

supposed to be about the same again tommorow


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT folks--- 32* @ 5:02 a.m.--- highs to hit 84* here in colorful Colorado

awprint:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning pt

iy is 61* right now,a chance for showers today with an high of 78* expected

awwww it felt good to sleep in today,dont need to be on the road untill 10 am,headed back to cumberland wisconsin with more brick


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt , it's 76* @ 6:31am. High only 102* Low 71*...SG Cracked Corn and I don't care...


----------



## youngdon

catcapper said:


> Morn'in PT folks--- 32* @ 5:02 a.m.--- highs to hit 84* here in colorful Colorado
> 
> awprint:


32*....show off !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt. It's. 78* @ 5:48am. High 102*+ Low 70*.


----------



## HowlinRed

Morning all. It's 66* at 8:00a. Should be in the low 80s later today. Oh, and it's sunny, for the second day in a row. Don't thank they are calling for rain. I hope not. We need for it to dry out some. I can't even mow one yard that I do because of standing water. Will also get to work in the garden today. It needs it. Y'all have a good day!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 79* @ 6:04 am. High 104*-106* Low 70*...


----------



## glenway

70 degrees and 100 percent humidity at 6:30 am. I'd gladly give up some sunscreen for 2 inches of snow.


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT adventurers--- it 35* @ 5:18 a.m. with a high of 85* and smoky skies.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt... it's 80* @ 6:32 am. humidity 17%, dew point 31*, High 102*+ Low 71*...


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning all,same ole same ole, low 50s for a low and mid 80s for a high, lol

beautifull Mogollon Rim Country


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning folks

it is 71* at 9:25 am,,dewpoint of 70*,humidity of 93%

and we have had 6.5" of rain this month,most of it in the last three days

we have had some serious storms lately,lots of trees down,homes and cars damaged(not mine,thank the gods)

lots of folks have been without power since friday and some not expected to get it back untill tuesday

the radar right now shows another large storm coming this way

cat,sure wish we could send this stuff your way,sounds and looks like you folks could use it more than us right now


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Stonegod said:


> Sneaky...."thank the gods"?.....you pagan fanatic!!LOL


yup, im pagen

i do believe that there is more than one 

when i go hunting,every morning once i get set up inthe woods i pay homage to the gods of the woods and the hunt

and others as required,when the occaision is right

its all part of the primtive side of me


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Stonegod said:


> I know what you mean....I'll pray to anything and everything.....as long as it helps my arrow fly straight.lol


this year ll my arrows flew straight

straight past thier intended targets lol

i do find on the days that i pay homage to the gods the way i do

i see more game and have more shooting opportunities than days when i dont pay homage


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT--- We got a heat wave roll'in through this morning. It's 54* @ 5:54 a.m. with a clear (except for the smoke) high of 79*.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 77* @ 5:56 am. High 102* Low 70*...


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning PT, well got below 50 (49) for a low and high expected of 82.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I just seen the 10 day forecast:


----------



## prairiewolf

Crap ! that means we will be in the 90's


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning everyone,even the lurkers

its 66* right now at 6:43 am,with an expected high today of about 89*,with a chance of rain this morning and this evening again

like we need more,weve had over 7"this month now,mostly in the last week.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 79* @ 6:34 am. High 102*+ Low70*... The weatherman said 117*-118* in a few days... when I was working out here on this day in 1990 it was 120*F....


----------



## youngdon

On June 26th 1990 it got to 122*F, they shut Phoenix Skyharbor International airport down because the jets don't have enough thrust to reliably take-off in that heat.

If you add 6-26-90 the date we reached that high it adds up to......122.....


----------



## azpredatorhunter

youngdon said:


> On June 26th 1990 it got to 122*F, they shut Phoenix Skyharbor International airport down because the jets don't have enough thrust to reliably take-off in that heat. If you add 6-26-90 the date we reached that high it adds up to......122.....


 Don, I am pretty sure it was from the asphalt, it was so hot the asphalt got soft and the planes were making ruts in it.. "starting to sink" in it...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 78* @ 6:14am. High 108* Low 73*. It going to get hot this week, 118* Friday...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 78* @ 5:00 am. High 110*+ Low 71*...


----------



## youngdon

azpredatorhunter said:


> Don, I am pretty sure it was from the asphalt, it was so hot the asphalt got soft and the planes were making ruts in it.. "starting to sink" in it...


We were both misguided,Eric , The runways and all are concrete and the planes have the thrust but the pilots didn't have a chart (that tells them how fast they need to go before take off according to their weight and the temperature....who knew? ) that went high enough. It was fixed the next day when they extended the chart.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Ok! The runway thing is what the news was saying, back then. I should have known better...


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT'ers. Its @ a.m. Today forecast is for with a chance of lol.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon

It's supposed to hit 117* today, Lake Havasu City in western AZ is forecast at 125*.....


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt! Sg you missed my 2000th. Post... it's Hot today:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Sg,been busy with work.getting up at 3 am and working untill 5 pm.
Got lots of block to get out to Cumberland wi.
And that run pays well so I do it as often as I can.

Haven't been feeling well most of the week. Pain in my chest,sore throat,headaches, and yesterday a fever 
of 102.8* so my wife made me go to the doctor after work.

Now I am in the hospital and will be thru tomorrow atleast.

It seems I have developed some kind of fungus in my esophagus.
I hate hospitals ,all the poking and probing and not to mention all the sick people they let in


----------



## dwtrees

Sneaky, What the heck they putting in those blocks you are hauling. Or what else have you been hauling to get a fungus.

Get better soon. And as my boss would say, "get back to work". lol


----------



## youngdon

It's 87* degrees at 5:45 supposed to be 117* today and dry as a popcorn fart. it's been about 80 days since our last measurable rain.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 91* @ 6:30am. High 115*+ Low 83*... We got lucky yesterday, cloud cover kept us from hitting 119*. I think it's might be a little bit warmer today if it's 91* @ 6:30am...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Don check your clock...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Good morning everyone its 66* right now
An anticipated high today of 74* with scattered showers


----------



## awd199

Good morning PT. 78 here on the west end of VA right now. I'm going to jump in the tractor in a bit and try to put some hay down. Rain has made the hay season rough the past few weeks. I'll be packing the .223 bolt gun in case Mr Goundhog pops his head up to check things out.

Pic I took back in the winter, I will be mowing the field in the back along the trees.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Weather Bug says it's 103* @ 7:52am?. We are all going to die!.. Tomorrow's Highs:


----------



## 22magnum

77° aready hunting.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*MORNING-----8:39AM ----Its sunny and 57 going to be a nice day no rain for once-----Praise the Lord---Have a great Sunday---------season starts July 15th------sb*


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning ! 61 for a low and a high of 93 expected. Eric and Don your temps are exactly why I left that "hell hole" 20 yrs ago ! Now I only see the 90's usually only a couple weeks a year.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning to everyone in PT land

it is 67*,with a high today of 79* and mostly sunny


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 99* @ 8:10 am. High 111*+ Low 82*.. it hit 119* yesterday afternoon...


----------



## knapper

Yesterday it was 65 with a low of 53 and today is expected to be the same. Overcast and not wanting to paint or other stuff that would get wet and damaged. Going to the range instead.


----------



## glenway

76 degrees right now, with a 9 mph north wind. So nice!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's only 85* @ 5:57am. High 108*+ Low 79* Dewpoint is 56* Humidity 38% Pressure 28.78"... if our dewpoint stays above 55* for 3 days it's the start of the monsoon season...


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Sunny and 56 this morning at 9:37 am :teeth: might make the 70's today*


----------



## hassell

Heading for a 100 today.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Sunny and 56 this morning at 9:37 am :teeth: might make the 70's today*


*Made it to 63 today-------59 right now ---July 1st and could use the wood stove BURRRRRRRRRRRRRR-------------sb*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I have been told the Monsoon "officially" starts June 15 and runs through Sept. 30... but it doesn't happen untill the dewpoint reaches 55* for three days...the old way it was measured. 63* that is cold! 100 in BC? The world is comming to an end....


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*gooth morn-its 39 at 8:30turdy burrrrrrrrrrrrrr don,t now how hi it wil get dis day :teeth: *


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning Predator Talk! It is 83* @ 6:15 High today 106* Low tonight 80*, Dewpoint 60* Humidity 45% I hope we get some rain, I just heard some thunder!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *gooth morn-its 39 at 8:30turdy burrrrrrrrrrrrrr don,t now how hi it wil get dis day :teeth: *


 Down load Weather Bug... it's free!


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning all, low of 60 and a high of 87 today.


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT. 41* @ daybreak with high of 77*--- been call'in for rain for four days now. :rain: ????.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 87* @ 7:05 am. High today 107* -112* Low 81* no rain yet.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning PT, about the same as yesterday low 61 high of 88, but we got our first rain yesterday !! Boy do we need rain !


----------



## prairiewolf

Believe it or not its lower alot of times, but now that our summer rains came it is rising.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*SUMMER'S HERE --ITS 63 THIS MORNING AND GOING TO GET UP IN THE HIGH 70'S PERFECT-------BEAR TOOK DOWN MY BIRD FEEDERS IN THE YARD LAST NIGHT---QUESS HE WAS SHOPPING FOR A 4TH PARTY--- :teeth: HOPE HE COMES BACK HE CAN JOIN US ON THE GRILL :teeth: :teeth: :teeth: sb*


----------



## youngdon

I think I felt a chill in the air this morning, it was a brisk 79* this morning at 6:30. I nearly took a jacket on my walk.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning PT and HAPPY 4th of JULY !! 62 for the low and an expected high of 87.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Happy 4th. of July! everyone! It's 90* @ 8:20am. High 106* Low 80* dewpoint 59* humidity 34%, hope we don't get rained out this year, last year they canceled the fireworks...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning everyone

it is 71* at 6:35 vam,with and expected high of 87* and sunny today

i will bet it gets warmer than they think today


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 91* @ 7:43 am. High 105*+ Low 81*, Dewpoint 56* Humidity 30% Wind [email protected]


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

our humidity is only 55% today,dew point is 62*

its actually a realy nice day,perfect weather

so im gonna go to the range and punch some holes in paper with the AR


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 83* @ 5:56 am. High 102*, Low 78*, Humidity 44% , Dewpoint 59*


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good mrning everyone in PT land

it is 78* at 8:23 am with an expected high today of 88* and mostly sunny,humidity is 76%


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning predator talk... it's 90* @ 7:50 am. High 110* Low 84* Humidity 39% Dewpoint 64* it almost rained last night


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning Geoff, it's going to be warm today! 113*F, it's 90*F @ 6;40am. The dewpoint is 56*, Humidity 31%...surfing in style today, I have g-ma's laptop!..it sure beats a 2"X3" screen...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 93* @ 5:22am. High 107* Low who knows?...


----------



## Traprdan

Good morning y'all.. It's 83 humidity 75% high near 90 not to bad for July


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Stonegod said:


> Good morning to the "good morning" clique......the heck with everyone else!LOL


hey i feel slightly offended by that

you know i would be posting daily on this thread if i had the time before i went to work.

but when vyour up at 3:30 am,and out the door by 4:30 am,and need to do the three "S"s in that time plus eat breakfast it dont leave time for posting 

any how at 3:30 am it was 72*,we had a high of 89* today and it rained this morning and very very humid all afternoon


----------



## fulch

+1 "Hey AZ!!!!...."

Its hot, just plain hot and always hot till Halloween...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

i will make sure and pinch it off quiker in the future then SG lol

i will set my alarm clock for 15 mins earlier just so i have time to check in 
hows that


----------



## azpredatorhunter

fulch said:


> +1 "Hey AZ!!!!...." Its hot, just plain hot and always hot till Halloween...


Thanx for joining...fulch


----------



## fulch

Glad to be a part, thanks. I don't leave for work until 9am so it usually pretty warm when I jump in the truck. I only get up early to hunt and fish...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

9o you must work @ a bank...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good mornig everyone,yup got up a little earlier today just to do this

it is currently 62* with an expected high today of 82* and a slight chance of rain

humidity right now is 85%


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning guys, 61 for a low and 85 for an expected high with a 30% chance for rain. Wife wants to go to town today but I told her I had some calls to finish, I will let you guess what will happen, LOL


----------



## prairiewolf

SG, we're only at about round 5 right now !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

*Good morning pt, it's 83 @ 6:53 am. High 103, Low 84.* *Bar-d posted the video on **" thought you guys would like this"...*


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning PT'ers

its 61* right now,with 90% humidity,expected high today of about 85*


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning PT, low 57 and a high of 81 expected with 30% chance of rain.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning... it's 81* @ 7:29 am. High today around 100* Low 79* the dew point is 68* and the humidity is 65%...


----------



## youngdon

It's hot and smokey here in fabulous Las Vegas the fire west of town is dropping ash on some neighborhoods, the rain 
Has started here.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

morning folks, its 72* witha 69% humidity and a high today of 84*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 83* @ 6:16 am. Wind 0 mph. High today 100*, Low 83*, Dewpoint 60*, Humidity 43% , Pressure 29.85 and rising...


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning guys, well about the same 58 for a low and 78 for a high, but 50% chance of rain today.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good maorning all ! same ole same ole, 59 low and expected 79 high, lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 81* @ 6:56 am. High 102* Low 83* Dewpoint 63* Humidity 55%, it rained yesterday, well for 5 min. and a good dust storm...


----------



## prairiewolf

Sg, we have about 2-3 weeks a year of hot weather where I am at and it looks like it might be over this year already.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morninng everyone

it is 73* right now,with a high of 85* today.our humidity is 85%

SG, i gotta say you must be one heck of a guy to work for.seems like you care as much for your employees well being as you do your business's.which is unusual in this day and age.most business owners only seem to care about their bottom line and screw the ones that do the work.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning guys, We had a weather change ,(low got to the 60's)61 for a low and 82 for an expected high, LOL 40% chance of rain, just to let you all know we get about a 30 min rain almost eveyday around 3 pm


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning folks

it is 71* right now,with an expected high today of about 83*,chance of showeres or storms today.humidity is at 80% right now


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt... it's 88*, High 106* Low 83*... Keep it up Ed and I am going to pitch a tent in your back yard...


----------



## prairiewolf

I told my wife, she said she aint cooking for a bunch of coyote hunters, LOL


----------



## azpredatorhunter

LOL Ed... SG it's Big enough... 12'X19'...


----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

sounds good guys

i will bring my own tent and the wife,she will do the cooking

as long as she dont have to clean any critters,she will cook them up lol


----------



## 220swift

beer? did someone say beer? I'm on my way........... :beerchug: I'm bring my own camper, staying with you guys in a tent sounds a little like scenes from Brokeback Mountain........ :naughty:


----------



## youngdon

I'll likely be here !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Yea it was even better the second day!


----------



## Undead

Where do i sign up ?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Stonegod said:


> Or maybe Deliverance....can any of you guys play the banjo??lol Now all we need is a live band....and some vendors (Ed can sell calls so that's one vendor).....and we can call it a festival!!!LOL I hope Don is coming?


nope,cant play the banjo

but unfortunately i can squeel like a pig iggy:


----------



## prairiewolf

I think thats me just to the left of the guy standing in the blue shirt ! lol course I dont remeber alot about those days.


----------



## youngdon

I was thinking that looked like you, I can remember it if you remind me !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning everyoe

its 68*,humididty is at 94%,high today should be around 87*,chance of storms today


----------



## Rick Howard

71 now. Forecasted high of 86. I am ready for September.

This must be the longest going thread on PT


----------



## Rick Howard

Happy Birthday SG!

I did another test on the fish o matic, this weekend, SG. I am still working out the kinks. I will work out a few bugs in the shop and test it in a few weeks.


----------



## HowlinRed

Morning y'all! Well it's gonna be a hot and humid day in Va for a change. We have been slap covered up with rain for the last month. We are getting it at 1 to 3 inches at a time, all the time. I have never seen anything like this in my life. We have had very few pretty days that is for sure. I hate to complain knowing that so many of y'all out west need it so badly. I have been praying that y'all get rain soon, and a break from the heat!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt... it's 88* High 107, Low 83* . Happy Birth Day Geoff... You Old Bastard! LOL... Have a Great Birth Day...


----------



## prairiewolf

Goodorning guys and HAPPY BIRTHDAY GEOFF ! you guys coming out here may want to bring jackets (lol) low today 58 and a high expected of 78 tomorrow down to high of 75 chance of rain 80%, yesterday rained off and on for around 3 hrs. Starting to feel like elk hunting weather !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Sorry Geoff I almost forgot:


----------



## prairiewolf

LMAO !!!!


----------



## youngdon

Happy B'day SG !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

SG, i hope you have(had) a very happy birthday today,and may more to come

i too never work on my bday,that day is for me not for my job.

hey atleast the cake has ford truck on it


----------



## Rick Howard

72 now... 87 projected high. Lots of humidity.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

morning everyone

it is currently 75*,humidity is at 87%,high today of 91*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning Predator Talkers... It's 83* @ 5:00 am. High 99* Low 81* Dewpoint 63* Humidity 52%, well we got some rain yesterday! SG I am glad you like the cake, I thought it fit you just right...landscape truck , grass and rocks...lol...


----------



## Rick Howard

Good crew....


----------



## azpredatorhunter

That's what happens when your babying your guys... they can't handle the heat when you send them home every time it gets hot...lol. send them out here for a summer to toughen them up...lol.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning all, falls is coming low of 54 and a high of 71 today and more rain


----------



## TheRo0sTer

It's that hot in the shade at few places I deployed to in my career. You definitely need to man hell up to work in those conditions. I'm Air Force so I don't wear 150lbs of gear when conducting my normal job. Much respect for my brothers & sisters in arms who endure that heat with all that gear.



azpredatorhunter said:


> That's what happens when your babying your guys... they can't handle the heat when you send them home every time it gets hot...lol. send them out here for a summer to toughen them up...lol.


----------



## TheRo0sTer

Oh so my check in: 71* at 0400, with a High of 93* and a bunch of humidity to increase that temp into the 100+ range. They call it "Oppressive" weather in KC during the news. I don't like it and much rather move to Aridzona for some hot @$$ dry heat.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning everyone

it is 74* right now,humidity is at 79%,high today of 92*,possible storms late today


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning PT. 54 for a low and a high of 76 expected and my wife wants to move !!! good thing is only closer to town.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 78* @ 6:20 am., Dew point 65*, Humidity 64%, High 98*, Low 81*...LOL SG I know. But you are wrong about me not lasting 15 min. FYI I use to shovel asphalt with a snow shovel in Illinois during the summer... take your rocks and heat them to 285* and move them...lol.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning

its 76* at 4:30 am,hunidity is at 82%,high today of about 92*


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning guys, 56 for a low and a high of 79 and again thats why I moved here almost 20 yrs ago, lol


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*LIGHT RAIN AND 72-----------GROW GARDEN GROW :biggrin: :biggrin: sb*


----------



## beavertrapper

89 right now at 9pm......cold front of 78 by morning.......high humidity....what more can u ask for(lol).......a real cool off is coming by the weekend......high of mid 70s by Sun/Mon......cant wait.......feels like 95-100 during the day and right around 125 at work....


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning everyone

it is 80* right now,3:30 am,humidity is at 76%,a high today of around 90* again

well atleast its friday


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Morning--------Heavy Rain last night --high winds---lucky we'er still floating :biggrin: :biggrin: 70 right now 5:09am not light out yet --hope the garden is still there-------------have a great week-end-----------sb*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I can't post...


----------



## youngdon

OK ! ! ?


----------



## Mr.Kahler

Hahaha stone say someone give me a call. That's awesome. Do you find coyotes don't come out during the day when it's very hot?


----------



## dwtrees

Midnight here and 61 degrees with 77% humidity. Hopefully the heat wave is letting up around here finally.


----------



## catcapper

Stonegod said:


> LMAO....Eric.....you post..... that you can't post.....I love it!!


Maybe he's had a nip or two before lunch.LoL. :smiley-2drunks-singing:

And good morn'in PT world--- its 42* @ 0531 with highs to be in the low 80's. Our two weeks of summer should be here in a week or so.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I get booted every time I try to post?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 80* @ 6:05 am. High 98* Low 81* Dewpoint 68* Humidity 63%...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Hey it worked!


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning PT, low of 58 and expected high of 74

catcapper, I think our 2 weeks of summer have already passed, lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning folks

it is 66* right now,humidity is at 72%,high today is supposed to be only 76*

i think the heat wave may be over,but i will wait and see what happens


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*MORNING---------57 AT 9:45 am----HAVE A GREAT WEEK-END--------SB*


----------



## hassell

85 and up all week, 95 yesterday in the shade, cooling down a bit at the end of next week.


----------



## Mr.Kahler

Morning. 73 here in ny/vt hopefully gonna try a set today if the weather permits


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 80* High only 91* Low 80* Dewpoint 74* Humidity 79% Wind [email protected] 50% chance of storms today...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morniing all my PT comrads

it is currently 70* @4:35 am,humidity is at 88%,high today of 83*,chance of storms is likely


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning guys, low of 57 and a high expected of 75, 40 % chance of rain


----------



## youngdon

It's 79 and a tad cloudy here in fabulous Las Vegas this morning our high should be 100*. We have a slight chance of late afternoon T- storms


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 79* @ 7:20am. High 98* Low 81* Dewpoint 74* Humidity 79% we got some flash flooding yesterday, 3 people had to be rescued within a few miles from the house...here is a pic after the flooding:


----------



## youngdon

You all OK?


----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## azpredatorhunter

youngdon said:


> You all OK?


 We are fine, I didn't even know it flooded. The wash behind our house was dry, but the next one had 3+ feet of water....


----------



## azpredatorhunter

The DPS helicopter and 3 news helicopters flying around made me turn on the news...


----------



## youngdon

I'm still living in Glendale but will be relocating to sin city soon, they actually requested my presence as it will be good for their image.........


----------



## prairiewolf

Don, you will love it there. I lived there for 3 yrs when they started the Del Webb Summerlin


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning everyone

it is 61* @ 4:18 am,humidity is at 85%,high today should be around 76*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*55 at 10am-high of 64--low tonight 49---heavy rain last night --windy now----will get better later this week----sb*


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning

it is 63* at 4:10 am,humidity is at 77%,high today around 80*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt... Don I can't reply to your msg. I keep getting kick out! I am using a cell phone "Samsung" anyone else having problems? Help!


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning PT, low of 0 and a high of 120, does anyone notice a difference, lol


----------



## prairiewolf

Sorry guys for the above post, I just got tired of typing the same ole temps day after day, lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

once again good morning everyone 

it is 63* at 4:22 am,humididty is at 96%,stormed like mad last night

high today should be around 80* again,sure hope the humidity goes down


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning guys, low of 59 and an expected high of 80, but with a 60% chance of rain. I dont get their forecasting we almost always have a chance of rain and it seems it rains more when its around 30-40% than when its above 50%. Got news yesterday they closed the forest just west of me because of bear activity. Guess where I will be in a few weeks when the season opens.


----------



## youngdon

Sprinkles on my noggin' this AM. It'll get to 100 at least today.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning folks

its currently 61*,humidity is 83%,high today of 68*


----------



## youngdon

86* and raining here.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning

its 54* right now,7 mph wind from the nw,humidity is 77%

high today should be about 71*


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning all ! 56 for a low and an expected high of 77, I think our weather man just doesnt want to do much work and repeats the weather over and over, lol


----------



## Undead

Is this where we go to check in and point out our weather ? or whine about our day ?

LOL.... Just add to the estimate.....


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Undead said:


> Is this where we go to check in and point out our weather ? or whine about our day ?
> 
> LOL.... Just add to the estimate.....


Is it just me,or do you like trying to rag on SG?
I've noticed this in other threads too.

This is where we come to check in,talk weather and just about anything else
that's on our minds.

It's a great thread,so please don't try and sour it with any animosity you have towards any one.
Please

That's all I'm asking.


----------



## Undead

Wow ..relax sneaky...SG seems to like teasing and giving it to others I guess I assumed that it was OK to tease a bit. If this is a problem for you feel free to let me know. I do remember telling him to buy a pellet gun was that an issue ?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

hey, im always relaxed 

teasing is not an issue for me,im rather thick skinned

had to be growing up in my family

i just dont want to see arguing on such a "juggernaut" thread

it could make it so folks dont want to keep posting on it

that would be a down right dirty shame since this seems to be the one everyone likes to post to

and SG buy a gun of any type,let alone a pellet gun

now thats funny :teeth:

if its not a cross bow i dont think he would enjoy it very much(see i can tease too)

actually with all this pellet gun talk going on,ive been thinking of getting me one too

especially since i found a critter has dug a hole right next to my egress window and house foundation

figure it would be a good way to dispatch it,what ever it is

and the city frowns on me shooting my bows in town,as they have warned me of it


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

speaking of the sausage king

when is he making some more?

would love to get my hands on some and give it a try


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning everyone it is currently 55* here

a high today of 69*,humidity is at 79%

low tonight is supposed to be around 49*

this is very unusual for us this time of year

but our weather has been strange all year,seems like we go from one extreme to the next every 4-5 weeks

Sg, does he bow hunt or just gun hunt deer? just curious on how long we may have to wait.

our bow season starts in about 6 weeks,and i plan on being out there with my new bow.hopefully its not as hot as the domain of Hades

like last year.

its getting to the time of year when its great to live in this state.we have so many overlapping hunting seasons in the fall/winter.

it starts with bow deer season untill the end of the year,small game,then fall turkey,grouse and pheasant,then fox,then bobcats and the like,then rifle deer season,then wolf,then muzzle loader.of course we can chase yotes all year long.

there are also things i havent hunted yet like bear,elk.

i just love living here this time of year,i get to spend so much time in the woods when im not working.the wife gets a little neglected but she gets over it.after all she knew i liked this stuff when she said "yes".granted i have added a few,well several things to my hunting since then.but i think she likes me out of the house sometimes lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

well im hoping not

once winter gets here there isnt much need for concrete so i will probably get laid off

and i already told the wife if that happens i am taking a month just to hunt then i will look for a winter job

i am putting in for the late season wolf hunt again,if i get drawn that season goes from the end of nov to the end of jan. or untill the qouta is met.

typically we start getting snow in november so if that holds true this year and i get drawn for wolf,the timing will be perfect.

our bow season for deer is plenty long that i know i will have time for that,but i also plan on taking my first rifle deeer season this year.gonna use my AR with a 30rd mag for that(we have no limit on mag capacity for deer season here).just to prove to folks that "YES" you can hunt with one of them. also plan on going for fox,bobcat and of course yotes.like i said we have so many overlapping seasons that while i am out for deer rifle season with the AR anything that comes in can pretty much be taken.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

...---...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Wow it let me post?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Great! Good morning pt! It's warm here and going to get warmer this week, like 107*... we went to the ATA convention Staurday in Globe, AZ. My daughter won the junior trap setting contest! It was the first time she set a foothold trap! She set two longsprings and a coilspring in 32 seconds! She beat the best time by a least ten seconds....


----------



## azpredatorhunter

SG can you let Don know I am still having problems posting! I can't reply to his PM... I get logged out every time I try to post using the post box on the bottom right of a thread... it takes five trys to post using the box on the top right "reply to this thread" Help ...---... tell Don I am using a Samsung phone to post "like a have beeen" thanx...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Stonegod said:


> Nice to see ya up and posting.....the good morning thread was missing it's father!lol


yes it has been missing good ol dad

been wondering why you havent been posting

technology isnt it great lol


----------



## prairiewolf

Good early afternoon, lol . Well at least I posted !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

i was wondering if and when you were going to post today ed lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning everyone

its 53* right now,humididty is 96*,high today of 76*


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning, summer might be back !!! low of 55 and an expected high of 81, lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt! It's 84* @ 6:56 am. High 104* Low 77*.. Thanx SG... it's still hit and miss...you too SGB...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning everyone

its 63* right now,humidity is 91%,rainy out,high today aroubd 78*

well i wont be posting to much for the next 2 days as i am off to freemont nebraska for work

but will try to post from my phone in the morning


----------



## youngdon

Be safe !


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT'ers--- its 40* @ 0515 with highs to be 79*. Good chance for rain.

Have a good run Tim. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning all, 58 for a low and an expected high of 83, warming up !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt! It's 88*@ 7:42 am. High 105*+ Low 80*.


----------



## knapper

We have had the 4th most days this summer above 70 and working on the record for #1. Humidity got high part of the time but we have not had much rain and the last week we have started the day overcast and the sun burns it off. Went fishing last sunday and wished I had the boat ready to go in the water for this year but, not going to happen.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning, 59 for low and an expected high of 83.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning everyone

its 60* right now,humidity is 79%,high today of 79*

well im off to valley city nd today


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt... it's 94* @ 4:47 am. High 110*? I still am having problems with posting, it's getting old...


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning PT, 58 for a low and 79 expected fot the high with about 30% chance of rain.


----------



## Rick Howard

Buffalo has had perfect weather for a few days.... 70-75 for highs.... 50's for lows and partly cloudy. Today is AM rain high of 76. Feels like we are skipping August and moving right into September.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

morning everyone

it is 62*,humidity is at 79%,hign today of 79*

hey atleat its friday ,thats always a good thing isnt it


----------



## youngdon

It's fabulous here in LasVegas .............……


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning guys, 56 for a low and an expected high of 76 with 50% chance of rain. Stay tuned for an announcement I will be posting later today but for now I have to go start weed eating about 2 acres of weeds (house & Shop) or my wife will be the next one on the news about cutting something off.Ive been putting it off cause push mower wont start but she has put her foot down and threatened to put it elsewhere also.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 82* @ 5:10 am. High 106* Low 83*...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

well good morning to my second family

i slept in today as you can probably tell by my late posting time

it felt good to sleep in for a change

they ran me ragged this week at work,i put on over 2300 miles in 5 days

went to nebraska,back to mn,north dakota,all over minnesota

now monday i am off to aberdeen sd.

oh well its all part of the job lol

any how its 63* right now,humidity is at 78%,high today of 78*

should be a gorgeous day

so i think i will spend some quality time with the wife

i think i will take her for a ride on the bike untill our butts go numb lol

a good way to butter her up,for tomorrow i am dragging her out into the woods with me to start scouting for next month when

small game/bow deer season opens.

i will be taking my AR with along with my carry weapon,just incase we see some yotes while out scouting.or even a skunk,we have had a lot of skunks reported this year to have rabies.so if i see one it isnt getting a free pass,its gonna get a free pass thru.


----------



## youngdon

It's a fabulous day here in Las Vegas and I am glad to
be alive.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> It's a fabulous day here in Las Vegas and I am glad to
> be alive.


 You and me both.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning PT, 59 low the low and 81 for an expected high with 30% rain. Think I am going shooting today with my youngest son.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning everyone

it is 60* right now,humidity is at 81%,high today of 72*,chance of rain is possible

its been very cool in the evenings for august,even day time temps have been low

think im gonna go shoot the new bow some today,since season starts in about 5 1/2 weeks.

our youngest son will be ho,e on leave on tuesday,im so excited to see him again.just wish his loder brother would be coming home too.


----------



## youngdon

Another good day her I the land of Lost Wages, I went and met the wifey for dinner last night at Margaritaville. Had a glass or two of their name sake...... Like Kool-aid I tell you!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning folks

its 62* ,humidityis at 97%,79* for a high today

stormed real good last night


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt. It's 94*@ 5:02 am. High 105* Low 85*...


----------



## prairiewolf

Well I was going to say good morning untill I read SG's post (trying to make me feel old, lol)

SG he just turned 42 in May !! What really made me feel old, was last year deer hunting after first morning out and returning to camp. First things both my sons told my wife. Mom, we made it to the top before Dad !!!

weather, low of 56 and an expected high of 78


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning fellow pt'ers

its 58*,humidity is at 95%.high today of 79*


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT--- its 46* @ 0615 up here in the rocky mountains with a high expected of 77* ---and of course--- a chance of rain.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning all ! 52 for a low and only 69 expected for a high and theres a light rain going on right now. Got to go finish up some calls this morning for Skip, Mike and A10hunter. Have a nice day PT.


----------



## youngdon

It's a Cool 75* in fabulous Las Vegas this Morning expected high of 100.


----------



## prairiewolf

*Fabulous Las Vegas !* you havent started loosing yet, lol


----------



## youngdon

Nor will I.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning everyone

its 62* right now,had a very loud thunder boomer yesterday evening,humidity right now is 91%

high today of about 82*


----------



## youngdon

It should be right at 100 today 99 is the forecast for tomorrow. I am Gonna head back to Phoenix soon, Friday am I think!


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning, another cool day here on the Rim in Az. High of 72 and a low of 59. Youngest son wants to go riding today so old jeep stays home and heres a pic of what we will be riding.Yes, thats my youngest.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

i'll take the one your on Ed

let them youngsters ride the quads lol

so if thats your youngest,and you said he was like 42

thats almost twice as old as my youngest who is 24

so would that make you twice my age then?

if so you look damn good and get around quite well for someone who would be 94 lol

just yanking your chain

my youngest is now home on leave,hes the one i had you make the call for

a week from this coming weekend him and i are going to chase yotes around

while we are out in the field i am going to give him the call

i will make sure to take a pic of him with it for ya

once again i thank you for doing that


----------



## prairiewolf

SG, I may be old but I am not feeble "yet", getting there pretty darn quick though, lol

Tim, not double just about 1-1/2 times older. lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning to all

its 59* right now,humidity is at a comfy 92%,high today of 73* with southerly wind


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning all, going to be a hot one today high expected of 80, lol oh and a low of 51. Sounds like another day of golf or at least what I attempt to be golf.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning PT. It's 73* @ 6:44 am. High 103* Getting hot this week 109*...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning to the good morning gang,and anyone else that just reads this topic

it is 59* right now,humiidity is at 99%,high today should be around 76*'

thank god its friday,this has been a looooooooong week,or atleast it feels like it has been


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT. ------- 37* @ 0540 with a high today of 70*--- and again--- yes---a chance of rain.

Yesterday showed snow on the great Sangre de Cristo Mountains from about 12,500 feet and up. Time to change over out in the timber from cut'in cedar post to firewood.lol.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon

Good morning from fabulous Las Vegas it's 72 this morning with an expected high of 99.


----------



## catcapper

Stonegod said:


> Cat, how close are you to the snow?


About 18 mile east--- or 3500 feet below it.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 80* @ 7:10 am. High 105* Low 76*...


----------



## prairiewolf

Morning, (notice no "good", lol) I feel like an old fart to start off today, 52 for a low and an expected high of 82, weather report says "afternoon stray thunderstorms", why dont they just say chance their getting like all the other news people and trying to excite things up, gggrrrr. anyway morning guys.

Tim, got the pipestone yesterday afternoon, now I have a couple questions for you and SG.What type of tools should I start with to try and turn this stuff, lol? It seems pretty hard to me will regular chisels cut it ok? should I use a masonary bit to drill it?


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning all! 53 for a low and an expected high of 78 great day headed to a gun show and to meet up with a fellow to buy some bullets for reloading !!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

You can work it with a file the edge of a piece of steel or knife or another rock etc its actually softer than you think.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

I have no idea what the temp is we are down in Lake Benton Minnesota but it is sunny and gorgeous out and the lake out our window is smooth as glass right now


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Good morning gang
It's 63* this am in pipestone mn.raining but very little wind.all this won't stop us from flint kidnapping today.
Gotta head home by 1 pm today as I need to have my big rig rolling by 5 am tomorrow,I'm off to Greta Nebraska.

Ed I will be picking up more pipestone today.might get some black if its not to pricey.
So just let me know if it works out for ya and I will send more if needed.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning all, low of 54 and a high off 77 today. I think (if the boss leaves me alone) I am going to try an turn the pipestone today. SG , glad you got the call you whipper snapper, lol

Tim, I will let you guys know what happens when I try turning the pipestone, well unless things go real bad and it flies off and well I dont think my wife will know how to let you guys know, lol but I will be carefull, yea right ,lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

only the three of us posting here today?

the gang is getting smaller lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

gang colors,we get to have gang colors WOOO HOOOO

im gonna say we need to go with yote tan and brown lol

gotta have one of them funky gang signs we do with our fingers too lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning everyone

its 63 *,humidity is at 85%,high today should be about 77*

well im of to gretna nebraska today,then freemont ne,then find a motel and tomorrow alexandria mn

i will try and post here tomorrow from my phone


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning all, 55 for a low and a high expected of 80. Tim as for a gang sign I got one I use quite often for folks, the ole middle finger, seems it would suit us fine , lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good moring pt, it's 80* @ 6:48 am. High 107* Low 79*...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Stonegod if you only knew how hard it is just to make one reply! I think you would give up! Iam about ready to! The only way I can reply or make a post is to: log in and type something. Then select all, copy it, log back in and hurry to click and paste it. It works sometimes and sometimes I have to log inn two or three more times just to make one reply. I just look around a little every other day and maybe reply to a post... I have no problem posting on trapperman or predatorhuntingfourms... I don't know what is up here Chris said it must be my phone... so untill I get a new phone or the internet I am just going to look...


----------



## youngdon

I don't have any issues here at all, but I don't use tapatalk either. just straight Safari I see pics send and receive messages and surf through the site with ease and speed. Have either of you tried shutting your tapatalk app off ?


----------



## prairiewolf

Once more !!

phone is for talking

computer is for internet

LMAO, you young whipper snappers

sorry I couldnt help myself,lol


----------



## prairiewolf

Sg, I knew you were a whipper snapper, lol

You probably got those little ear buds in you ears as you work too !!!


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning "gang" its going to be a hot one today expected high of 84 ! low of 53. headed into the big city today of Show Low population somewhere around 11,000 to 12,000, lol


----------



## youngdon

79* here in Glendale this morning with a forecast high of 106*


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

a very late good morning today

i woke up in frfemont ne. today,it was 61* and a very beautiful day for a drive back to mn

im back at home tonight,tomorrow i go and load two 20' hyundai box containers and will be hauling them to omaha ne

god i hate driving thru nebraska,not much to look at there other than corn fields lol

guess im used to the scenery here in mn,lakes and rivers and woods and things like that

ed, i was thinking the same thing for a gang sign lol


----------



## knapper

My wife tells me to watch the road because I am always looking for animals. Also the mountains too, for places to check out later maybe.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gand and everyone else

its 53*,humidity is at 90% ,high today of 77*


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning gang, low of 57 and a high of 85 looks like summer is trying to come back.

notice my new signature line? tried to post our new sign but for some reason I cant put a pic in signature, they probably wont allow our sign but what the hell I will try if I get it figuted out, lol


----------



## prairiewolf

lol, I cant posts pics anymore SG and when I try it kicks me off the site and I have to resign in. I tried switching from basic to advanced and it wont let me. So something IS going on here.


----------



## prairiewolf

*It also kicks me off if I try to edit a post.*


----------



## prairiewolf

As far as Im concerned the sign isnt secret LMAO !!!


----------



## prairiewolf

have no idea why it doesnt show the sign until you click the link, but hey maybe thats better


----------



## prairiewolf

Had to do some hacking and wacking but got it done.


----------



## 22magnum

Rain!!!!!!!! Heck yea!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Love that pic lol
It says it all,plain and simple


----------



## youngdon

Started with thunder and lightening about 11:40 here. It sure did cool it
Off quick.


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT--- 37* @ 0518 up here in the rockies--- high today of 78*.

Looks like we won't be see'in many more mornings up in the 40's till next year.

Yep--- chance of rain today too.

awprint:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Good morning gang its 60 degrees in Fremont Nebraska.
Well gotta go get loaded make some miles.going back to
Alexandria Mn today.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning Gang, first of all I will try and get through the day without getting into trouble, lmao !

Low of 58 and a high of 83 expected, archery deer opens up week from tomorrow. I should be out scouting but for some reason not real interested this year, it must be cause I am in a gang now and everything is going to sh!t, lol

Oh, hand is held high and waving the sign !


----------



## prairiewolf

Now how is waving a sign bad? They are even doing it in commercials for cn ars and eveything else. Then when an old cowboy waves one he is the bad guy, now I am waving both of them, lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... it's Hot as Hell this morning. 97* @ 8:48am., The High today! 110* The Low 81*...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morniing gang and others(flashes gang sign to everyone else lol )

its 65* right now,high today of 85*

gotta go


----------



## youngdon

I didn't see anything you posted ? are you still having problems ?


----------



## youngdon

I looked at all the appropriate areas and there is no record of you posting this morning (other than the above) and your picture of your sasquatchound....huh huh...gotta love it.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Stonegod said:


> Hey did someone delete my good morning post from this morning???.....if so WHY???


I'm the only one with the authority to delete things and I haven't touched any of your posts. Here is a screenshot of your content from today. I see nothing posted to this thread?

What the heck is going on around here lately? I have been gone for a few days but now it sounds like there is a lot of adult babysitting going on????


----------



## prairiewolf

My good morning post was deleted also and I think "undead" had a post deleted yesterday. So someone else does have the authority or this site is having some troubles. I am not tryinng to start trouble but lets be truthfull.


----------



## El Gato Loco

prairiewolf said:


> My good morning post was deleted also and I think "undead" had a post deleted yesterday. So someone else does have the authority or this site is having some troubles. I am not tryinng to start trouble but lets be truthfull.


Ed,

What I meant was "permanently delete" things. There are a load of posts hidden from view by our moderators every day... spam, posts that go against rules, people having a bad day, silly gripes, people trying to start trouble, etc. I can see all of those though. If Stonegod had a post in this thread from today I would see it whether it was "hidden" by a moderator or not.

There is no such post...


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Hi Guys its 52 at 8:45 am----going to make 75 for the high today about time-------------------------------------Something is going on with the site---when I come on I'm logged in even though I logged out earlyer been doing this for a couple of days----but its happened before-----sb*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt. It's Hot.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning guys,gals and lookey loos

it is 61*,humidity is at 86%,high today of 85*

gotta go chase yotes now


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning Gang and all viewers ! wouldnt give me the weather today on the computer, lol so I will guess,lol somewhere in the low 80's and low in the high 50's and theres clouds outside that are dark, so 50% chance of rain


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Stonegod said:


> Well if they keep deleting/hiding my posts or whatever you want to call it....... I see no reason to continue posting. I'm hot too Eric.....but it's not because of the weather......it's a pic of a frigging cactus guys....


 You don't like cactus? Don't stop posting. I don't see a reason not to post, sometimes things get lost on the www.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

W0W, my phone must have fixed itself. I can post again!..


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning Predator Talk! It's 94* @ 9:06 am. High 111* Low 84* I think it was 114* yesterday. Dove season starts in a few weeks. Out here you have to bring a cooler full of ice for the doves...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Stonegod said:


> What's in the cooler Eric??.....little...tiny....beers for those doves?


 LOL Stonegod. You need to put the doves in it, if you want to eat them...


----------



## prairiewolf

Eric, get yourself a bird knife. It has a gut hook and once you gut them it will help save the meat in the heat.I use one when dove and quail hunting, it only takes a few seconds to remove the guts and then I hang them on a bird carrier like alot of people do ducks. This is way better than throwing them in the back of a Vest or bag and they will cool down alot faster in the cooler that way also. Plus you dont get your hands dirting and keep on shooting


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang,and everyone else

it is 71* as i type this,slight rain,humidity is at 71%,high today of 85*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

prairiewolf said:


> Eric, get yourself a bird knife. It has a gut hook and once you gut them it will help save the meat in the heat.I use one when dove and quail hunting, it only takes a few seconds to remove the guts and then I hang them on a bird carrier like alot of people do ducks. This is way better than throwing them in the back of a Vest or bag and they will cool down alot faster in the cooler that way also. Plus you dont get your hands dirting and keep on shooting


I will have to tell the wife this Ed!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT... it's 86* @ 6:22 am. The High Today Only 109*, Low 82*...


----------



## youngdon

:hot:


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning gang, low of 58 and an expected high of 81.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Where is Stonegod? Did someone scare him off? SG................SG............(whistle).........!


----------



## dwtrees

Good evening every one. Still 93* here with an expected low of 65 tonight. Going to be hot again tomorrow with an expected high of 93* again.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 90* @ 6:03 am High 108*-111*...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

well i woke up in worthington mn

it was 658 at 6am,now its over 90*

supposed to be like this for a week or better i guess

hot and humid

wheres my buddy SG ?

not like him to not post to this every day


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

lol

oops thats a heck of a typo on my part

should have been 65*

but with the humidity level it feels like 658*


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang,and to all others(flashes gang sign to those on other predator sites)

its 3:30 am and 75* still,humidity is at 92%,dewpoint is 73*,high today should be around 85*'

radar shows rain is on the way


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt.. it's 91 @ 7:22 am. High 111* Low 81*... glad to see your back SG...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang and everyone else

its 67*,humididty is at 73%,high today of about 81* they are saying,but im gonna guess closer to 90*

they have been guessing low as of late


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning gang didnt post yesterday cause I went calling and the weather is always the same anyway, lol

low of 55 and an expected high of 79 , see same weather again well within a few degrees !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT guys! It's 83* 8:20am. High today 107* Low 82*, they say the 90's/rain Sunday.


----------



## knapper

We have had more rain in the last week than a normal 3-4 month peroid of the summer. It is State Fair time now and we always have a bunch of rain then never fails. The guys out hunting now are most likely soaked to the skin. The temps have not dropped much but, it is starting to cool off. Our lows are in the 50's and high maybe 60's in the Anchorage area. The interior is still pretty warm over most of the state.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang

its 61*,humidity is at 72%,today they claim 85*,im gonna say 90*

yesterday they were wrong,i was right,i seen 91*


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning ! getting cooler expected high of 78 and a low of 54.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it"s 87* @ 7:50am. High 106* Low 81*...


----------



## knapper

prairiewolf said:


> Good morning ! getting cooler expected high of 78 and a low of 54.


Our high was lower than your low.


----------



## prairiewolf

Well knapper most people think those temps are fairly cool for Arizona, lol you just live in a cold place, lol


----------



## knapper

When it is the right time fall will be about two weeks long and then all of the leaves will be on the ground but, snow will be some time away.


----------



## Undead

Normal high for this time is about 104* in phx from my experience.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang,and all you cuties out there 

its 72*,humidity is at 85%,high today of 91*

Sg,i would have let that rabbit have his meal too.he did earn it after all.but i would have put a cap in him after he finished.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

well as long as the dog had a good time i will forgive you :wink:


----------



## prairiewolf

Now SG, not only would I have not shot the poor little bunnie, I would have caught it and tended to its wounds, lol These wonder years have softened me alot !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

prairiewolf said:


> Now SG, not only would I have not shot the poor little bunnie, I would have caught it and tended to its wounds, lol These wonder years have softened me alot !


ed, i think you truly are getting soft in your wonder years.

why do they call it "your wonder years" anyhow

is it be cause when you get to that age you walk aroung going "i wonder what year it is"


----------



## prairiewolf

LOL, yes Tim ! but theres alot of things I am wondering right now.

Almost forgot, low of 55 today and a high of 72 with a 30% chance of rain, well its raining right now so I will change that to 100%


----------



## prairiewolf

Well SG, I think our meteorologist must have skipped alot of classes becuase we almost always get rain when they say 30-40% and if they say more it usually just gets cloudy. Whats even funnier is when I read the forecast it even said it was raining now, now thats funny.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning you tree hugging hippies! You will be sorry when that rabbit eats all of your veggies LOL!.. Chooot the damn thing SG...LOL


----------



## prairiewolf

I have never tried hugging a tree ! I think that was "dwtrees" lol but now the hippie thing, there were a few months ,ok a year or so things were pretty blurry and mellow.


----------



## dwtrees

prairiewolf said:


> I have never tried hugging a tree ! I think that was "dwtrees" lol but now the hippie thing, there were a few months ,ok a year or so things were pretty blurry and mellow.


I never hugged the tree - the SOB attacked me - lol

By the way it is still 80* here at 9:00 pm.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

I'm thinking it was one of the trees from HR Puffnstuff lol

You young folks will want to google that


----------



## dwtrees

Could have been one of those walking trees from the Lord of the Rings. Not sure though.


----------



## youngdon

dwtrees said:


> Could have been one of those walking trees from the Lord of the Rings. Not sure though.


Ents....?

My guess would be that the tree was trying to slip you a little wood......


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning


----------



## azpredatorhunter

HR Pufnstuff? I never watched it. I was more of a Rifleman kid...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Stonegod said:


> HR Puffbstuff
> Who's your friend when things get rough.
> HR Puffnstuff
> You can't do a little....cause you can't do enough.
> Yeah....that I can remember.....but I can't remember where I just put the frigging keys to my truck!!


somedays i know the feeling,sucks getting older doesnt it lol



azpredatorhunter said:


> HR Pufnstuff? I never watched it. I was more of a Rifleman kid...


yup i watched that one too,loved it as a kid and like sg i still watch it when i can and yes the innacuracies bother me a little too


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

i almost forgot lol

its currently 77* and a slight rain,humidity is at 87%,high today they say will be 97*

i bet we see 100*


----------



## prairiewolf

good morning gang ! 54 for a low and high of 68 if it keeps dropping like this (2-4 deg) a day it wont be long till its freezing outside, another 30% chance of rain and its already raining, lol


----------



## dwtrees

Hi All,

We hit 100* again today with winds 10 to 15. Too warm to be outside.


----------



## dwtrees

youngdon said:


> Ents....?
> 
> My guess would be that the tree was trying to slip you a little wood......


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## youngdon

Any splinters from that encounter ?


----------



## dwtrees

Only a bruised forehead and ego.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang

its 79*,humidity is at 86%,radar shows rain,hig today of about 97* they are saying

supposed to be like this all week


----------



## azpredatorhunter

dwtrees said:


> Hi All,We hit 100* again today with winds 10 to 15. Too warm to be outside.


 LOL dwtrees. 100* is the average temp here, year round.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT... it' Cold this morning, only 79* @ 5:50am. The high 97* with a 30% chance of storms. Low 78*. SG The dvr is loaded with the Rifleman and Rawhide... You don't have DirectTV?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

LOL SG... get DirectTV your missing out! You only live once SG... I went without cable for years, now I don't know what I would do without it. Here's a few of the programs I have recorded: Mountain Men, Sasquatch "mountainman", Carnivore, F&T"s North American Trapper, Gun Talk TV, Guns & Gear, Midway USA's Gun Stories, Amreican Trigger Sports Network, Impossible Shots, Shooting USA, Gun Nuts, Trigger Time TV, Top Shot All-Stars, The Rifleman, Rawhide, God, Guns & Automobiles, Gold Fever, The Legend of Shelby the Swamp Man, Duck Dynasty, Diggers, The Last Huntsmen, Call of the Wildman, and Doomsday Preppers.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

mountain men

is that the one with brian keith and charlton heston?

if so that is one of my all time favorite movies,i stay up to the weee hours to watch that one when its on


----------



## fulch

azpredatorhunter said:


> LOL SG... get DirectTV your missing out! You only live once SG... I went without cable for years, now I don't know what I would do without it. Here's a few of the programs I have recorded: Mountain Men, Sasquatch "mountainman", Carnivore, F&T"s North American Trapper, Gun Talk TV, Guns & Gear, Midway USA's Gun Stories, Amreican Trigger Sports Network, Impossible Shots, Shooting USA, Gun Nuts, Trigger Time TV, Top Shot All-Stars, The Rifleman, Rawhide, God, Guns & Automobiles, Gold Fever, The Legend of Shelby the Swamp Man, Duck Dynasty, Diggers, The Last Huntsmen, Call of the Wildman, and Doomsday Preppers.


Thats a solid lineup


----------



## youngdon

azpredatorhunter said:


> LOL SG... get DirectTV your missing out! You only live once SG... I went without cable for years, now I don't know what I would do without it. Here's a few of the programs I have recorded: Mountain Men, Sasquatch "mountainman", Carnivore, F&T"s North American Trapper, Gun Talk TV, Guns & Gear, Midway USA's Gun Stories, Amreican Trigger Sports Network, Impossible Shots, Shooting USA, Gun Nuts, Trigger Time TV, Top Shot All-Stars, The Rifleman, Rawhide, God, Guns & Automobiles, Gold Fever, The Legend of Shelby the Swamp Man, Duck Dynasty, Diggers, The Last Huntsmen, Call of the Wildman, and Doomsday Preppers.


Holy crap! You must have the super dooper, extra fancy, ultimate, grade A, maximum, bonus, XKE, LTD, Brougham,500, SS, fortified with vitamin D, bundle.


----------



## dwtrees

azpredatorhunter said:


> LOL dwtrees. 100* is the average temp here, year round.


Thats way to hot for me. But then again what is you average humidity? Ours seems to be around 70% to 80% when it is hot around here. Walk outside and sweat standing still. Just ask sneaky, he gets the same weather as I do. Hot Hot and more Hot.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

yup and as of late its been hot hot hot and very thick and humid

walk out side and just stand still for five minutes and you need another shower

good morning gang and everyone else

it is currently 80*,humidity is at 84% and high today of 95*

hot and thick again today,and im off to souix city s.d.

so atleast most of my day will be on the inside of my air conditioned truck


----------



## glenway

Just checked the weather radar and the rain is going to hit us this morning. YAY! And, more YAY. Planted food plots a few weeks ago and it rained the next day. That's been it. The plants are still alive but on life support from the morning dew. When it finally hits, I'll be breaking out some jig moves. 75 degrees at 5:30 am. Enough of this stuff already.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> mountain menis that the one with brian keith and charlton heston? if so that is one of my all time favorite movies,i stay up to the weee hours to watch that one when its on


 No SGB it's not the movie. It' about a trapper in Alaska, a tree huger in N. Carolina, another trapper in Maine and this guy who chases Mt. Lion in Montana.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

youngdon said:


> Holy crap! You must have the super dooper, extra fancy, ultimate, grade A, maximum, bonus, XKE, LTD, Brougham,500, SS, fortified with vitamin D, bundle.


 Don I just have the lowest package "the entertainment package" plus the "Outdoor" channel a la cart, for just an extra $3... it was only $33 for the first year and then it's $60 something for the second year... you get $10 off a month for 10 months, if you refer someone... get 3 people to sign up and that's $30 off a month.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

dwtrees said:


> Thats way to hot for me. But then again what is you average humidity? Ours seems to be around 70% to 80% when it is hot around here. Walk outside and sweat standing still. Just ask sneaky, he gets the same weather as I do. Hot Hot and more Hot.


 what's humidity? Lol... it's a dry heat!


----------



## youngdon

azpredatorhunter said:


> Don I just have the lowest package "the entertainment package" plus the "Outdoor" channel a la cart, for just an extra $3... it was only $33 for the first year and then it's $60 something for the second year... you get $10 off a month for 10 months, if you refer someone... get 3 people to sign up and that's $30 off a month.


Just giving you the business Eric. After we last talked I knew you had a basic package.....


----------



## youngdon

Eustice a tree hugger ?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Stonegod said:


> And he spends waaay to much time watching TV!!LOL


lol SG, I have more things going on than you think... I am getting ready for trapping season (getting ready to scout/working on my stretching boards), dove season (scouting), predator hunting as soon as it cools down, Arizona Predator Callers meetings, I fly my rc airplane every morning, I am learning leather crafting and seed beading (go ahead and laugh), wood carving, going to horsemanship classes (my daughter), I need to sight in the wifes Savg. 22-250 my Ruger .223 and my daughters Savg. .17 hmr, pattern my 1950's Rem. 870 Wingmaster, the wifes/daughters Rem. 870 20ga., take grandma to Dr. Appointments, go to my Dr. Appointments/PT., I am sure I forgot something! O yea keep my 33 year old wife happy happy happy! It's not easy being me lol...


----------



## blugrass

Morning Az. Man, you bring back a lot of memories of Az when I was stationed a Luke AFB. Married a gal from Mesa, and loved dove hunting and jack rabbit hunting in the foot hills of Superstition mtn. Still have close friends in Glendale and Surprise Az. Also spent many hrs at Canyon lake. Good times! Thanks for the memories.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Is he your favorite Don?...lol. I can't stand any of them but Marty.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

blugrass said:


> Morning Az. Man, you bring back a lot of memories of Az when I was stationed a Luke AFB. Married a gal from Mesa, and loved dove hunting and jack rabbit hunting in the foot hills of Superstition mtn. Still have close friends in Glendale and Surprise Az. Also spent many hrs at Canyon lake. Good times! Thanks for the memories.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 82* @ 8:45 am. High 103* Low 80*... just finished up flying around in the back yard, I put a new motor in the plane, it doesn't seem as fast. I am going to have to check and see if it's the right one... No one on here flies?


----------



## glenway

I hate flies.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

az, i would like to see some of your seed bead work

i dont fly little planes and i wont fly one the big ones

if man was meant to fly we would have wings sticking out of our backs :wink:


----------



## dwtrees

Last time I flew, it hurt like he11 when the ground hit me. Actually I used to have a wire control plane many years ago. It had the same fate as me flying. lol


----------



## dwtrees

Good evening all,

Still 72* here now. Was 97* and then a rain storm went through and dropped the temp to it current reading of 72*. Forecast said that will probably be the low for tonight. Going to be 94 or 95 tomorrow with 80% humidity.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang

its 71* right now,humidity is at 92%,high today of 92*

i got to sleep in today,that felt good.i leave for kansas city at noon.

i have to go down there to pick up a new flat bed trailer.its supposed to be a nice one,witha built in scale.

hope i get to use it once i get it back to the shop.but probably the guys with more senority will get to pull it.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 85* @ 6:26 am. High 104* Low 79*. SGB I will get a pic.


----------



## glenway

72 degrees now and no power after 4.3 inches of rain. Good to have a generator. No more rain dancing for me.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

SGB, I don't fly in the big planes either, I do like to fly rc planes... here is a pic of the first belt I did, I will take some pics of the bead work... I am a newbie at it.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

glenway said:


> 72 degrees now and no power after 4.3 inches of rain. Good to have a generator. No more rain dancing for me.


 That's a lot of rain Glen. I guess the power is out...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

SGB, I just started this one:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

SGB, I need to buy some better quality beads and sort them first, everything cost so damn much. I didn't want to spend to much and not like it... Same with the leather, the tools are not cheap, the leather is not cheap and it not as easy as it looks, I jacked-up the belt, but it's holding up my 45...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Stonegod said:


> AZ.....that's some nice looking work buddy!!


 Thanx Geoff, I just started with the leather and seed beading... it's going to take some time before I get good... My son want's me to start carving duck decoys... like his grandpa... I do have all of his tools for carving.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

The wood duck would look better if it wasn't covered in years of dust.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I bet SGB knows what this is...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Your bead work looks good.
On the primitive site I go to for my hobbies people buy that kind of stuff.
, do you use real seeds or plastic beads


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Thanx SGB, do you have a link? or the web address? I think they just call them seed beads SGB, they are glass... the cheap ones are not all the same size so your have to sort them...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Stonegod said:


> AZ......is that second bird a loon?


 Yep...


----------



## youngdon

Nice work Eric. Grandpa did some nice work too.


----------



## glenway

Nice, Eric. That's some fine talent right there.


----------



## youngdon

azpredatorhunter said:


> Yep...


Looks like a Canuck buck.


----------



## dwtrees

AZ, don't forget to put your medicine bead some where in your creation.


----------



## hassell

Some nice work there, very creative.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> Looks like a Canuck buck.


 You have good eyes seeing that it is a male.


----------



## 220swift

LOL


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Thanx everyone...


----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning everyone, it' 79* @ 3:50 am. High 92* Low 78* 50% chance of rain...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

dwtrees said:


> AZ, don't forget to put your medicine bead some where in your creation.


 dwtrees, could you explain? I am new to seed beading... I know a little about medicine bags and smudging...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Good morning gang
78* here In Kansas city Mo,a high here today of 95*


----------



## fr3db3ar

Good morning, the office is 72* it's sunny outside. Almost time to put the boat in the water for another night.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Good morning gang
It's 70* here in lake Lillian mn,high today of 85*


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning gang, 56 for a low and an expected high of 73 and a *60%* chance of rain, and it has been raining all night ! I think our weather man needs to read the definition of rain.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 81* @ 7:00 am. High Only 96* Low 81* 50% Chance of rain. Wind South East @3, Great flying weather... almost lost the plane yesterday in a 16mph. gust of wind...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 76* Yes 76* @ 4:50 am., Dewpoint 74* Humidity 95% High 100* Low 81*. We got 1.5" of rain last night...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang

and a ha[[y holiday weekend to all

its 66* right now with and expected high today of 95*,moght get some rain this weekend


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 79* @ 3:48 am. High 103* Low 81* Well it's off to shoot Dove today... Have a great day!


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning gang, didnt check the weather but the sky is blue and no clouds in sight.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

goood morning gang

like Ed iddint check the weather report for the day

but its cooler out now than yesterday,had a little rain over night


----------



## hassell

95 with clear skys.


----------



## dwtrees

azpredatorhunter said:


> dwtrees, could you explain? I am new to seed beading... I know a little about medicine bags and smudging...


When the Native Americans would make a pattern or some design with the seed beads, there was usually one bead some where in the creation that was a different color for good medicine or as we say, good luck.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Labor Day Morning PT. It's 80* @ 6:48 am. High today 105* Low 80* it's a little warm for Dove hunting today, I think I will give them a break. The wife stills needs some more practice, we have a clay pigeon thrower but it's no fun when it's in the 100's... it was still a 100* last night when the wife was shooting. The doves are flying low this year, it makes it hard for a beginner...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang

its 51* right now should get down to mid 40's yet then up to 85*

kind of cool temps for lows at this time of year,but with bow season coming im not gonna complain


----------



## JustYakin

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> good morning gang
> its 51* right now should get down to mid 40's yet then up to 85*
> kind of cool temps for lows at this time of year,but with bow season coming im not gonna complain


sure wish these temps would make it down to SE Texas!

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using tapatalk 4


----------



## azpredatorhunter

dwtrees said:


> When the Native Americans would make a pattern or some design with the seed beads, there was usually one bead some where in the creation that was a different color for good medicine or as we say, good luck.


Ok now I get it...Thanx


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 87* 7:04 am. High 106* Low 79* well I am done dove hunting! I just can't seem to stay away from them...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Az,you keeping the skin from that?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> Az,you keeping the skin from that?


 No. I didn't have gloves to pick it up or anything to put it in... I let the coyotes have it.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Bummer, waste of a beautiful skin

How long was it?


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning gang, 58 for a low (its 55 right now) and 81 for a high and 30 % chance of rain.

SG what contest are you talking about ? You been picking fermented blackberries or something? lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> Bummer, waste of a beautiful skinHow long was it?


 yea I know SGB, 3'...there's a lot more around there. Maybe it's the one that almost bit me last year, that's what I get for letting him go last year.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 86* @ 7:14 am. High 108* Low 78* ...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Stonegod said:


> Ed it wasn't a contest....I'm talking about the poll the site took last month (the thread was titled "The ultimate PT poll") to gather information for the site advertisers....they said that everyone who took the poll would have "their name in the hat" and they'd be picking a winner every month.....but I haven't seen anything given away thus far.


 it's a scam lol...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 86* @ 6:23 am. High 109*-111* Low 79*...


----------



## prairiewolf

Now now youngins, lol

See I am being good !


----------



## prairiewolf

With my luck ??? lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Stonegod said:


> LOL....yeah a pic of a frigging cactus gets all kinds of response from the mods......but ask about the winner of the monthly prize giveaway and everyone goes silent.LOL


 SG, I was just messing around when I said it was a scam, I just looked at it today. Who are all those people? 1 post, 3 post, ? People just comming out of the wood work. I like what Scotty D said about the gun question... I couldn't do it because I don't own any guns...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Stonegod said:


> Yeah Ed you're being really nice lately......with your luck.....you'd win the monthly prize.....and they'd send you one of your calls you sent them to advertise!!LOL I'll inquire every morning when I check into the "good morning" thread about the prize giveaway.....maybe I should repost my inquiry about the prize.....along with a pick of that cactus....then maybe the mods will reply??LOL


that would be hilarious

oops i have forgot to post the last couple of days

so here goes

the last couple of days have been like the few before them,and the next couple are gonna be a little warmer


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Here is my first seed bead bracelett, I quit working on the other one because the cheap beads were throwing me off...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

very nice work Itz

you should make up a half dozen of them and some hats bands and take them to a rondevous and sell them

i'll bet they would sell quickly at a place like that

even on the site i told ya about

its all abouut the bead selection


----------



## prairiewolf

Very nice bead work Eric !


----------



## dwtrees

azpredatorhunter said:


> Here is my first seed bead bracelett, I quit working on the other one because the cheap beads were throwing me off...


I see you put your medicine bead in there. Good job. Now the next step is to bead free hand on a piece of leather.


----------



## hassell

Stonegod said:


> Ed it wasn't a contest....I'm talking about the poll the site took last month (the thread was titled "The ultimate PT poll") to gather information for the site advertisers....they said that everyone who took the poll would have "their name in the hat" and they'd be picking a winner every month.....but I haven't seen anything given away thus far.


 I haven't seen anything given away either, and neither has anyone else. I'm sure if there was any action on the giveaways it would have been posted.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang and TGIF

i dont care wwhat they say, i am not working tomorrow.

i worked monday, and i have been gone overnight 6 of the last ten work days

so if they ask,they are gonna see the gang sign lol

any hoooo, its 70* right now with a high today of 92*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Thanx Guys! Dwtrees, you have a good eye to see that medicine bead! It's not the greatest pic...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Thanx , Ed, SGB and SG... SG it took a long time, I didn't time myself, but I don't know how someone would be able to make any money... I am going to try beading on leather next, I need more practice...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning Guys... 2000 posts! and 101 pages of BS...lol. it's 84* @ 7:02 am. High today 107* Low 79*


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

az, primitive hobbies like your bead work and my knapping and making self bows dont really make alot of money for most folks

guys like my self that make alot of things just want to break even on supplies for the most part

if i were to charge even a reasonable amount per hour that i put into self bow,say evn $10 an hour, the bows would never sell

on average i put 40 hours into each bow,plus the cost of the stave that it comes from,sand paper,sealer,scrapers etc.

i would have to get about $500 for each one

i am happy to get $150 for them,and alot of people think thats to much to spend

they like them when they see them and are interested up untill they ask me what i want for one,then they just say "no its not worth it"

i dont think that $150 for a hand crafted hunting weapon that is totaly capable of taking deer sized game is to much,but people expect

mass produced items for that kind of money

so when you decide to start selling your bead work,look around and see what the other folks are charging

then just under cut them by$5-$10.it takes time going to placed like rendevous etc and put up a display but people will

stop by and look at your crafts and enjot them,the folks that realy appreciate hand crafted items will pay for them,the others

well they would rather go by crappy china mad tourist stuff at pow wows and the like and spend as much or more for it thinking they got a real good deal on something that "may" have been made by a native american

now once you get the beads mastered,then you need to move onto quill work usong natural porcupine quills

i bought my wife a pair of quill earings made by a friend of mine.i paid him(mind you were friends) $40 for the pair

but i know what it takes to make itiems like that and appreciate it

you will eventually find the right clientel


----------



## azpredatorhunter

SGB, I hear you... after spending 6+ hrs. making something that looks so easy, you do appreciate it's value. It's kind of like my dads duck decoys, he told me if he had to do it for a living, he wouldn't... it takes months to make something like this decoy:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 80* @ 5:36 am. High 101* Low 81* 50% Chance of Rain...


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning gang, low of 55 and a high of 74, chance of rain 40%, yea right, lol

SG, if you didnt know it already this thread is the most viewed thread on the site !!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang

its 77* right now,with an expected high today of 92*

then tomorrow they say a high of 78*

i think i will wait for tomorrow to go shoot my bow when its cooler out

nahhhh screw that,im going today and tomorrow


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

sg, never thought of that

its a good tool to have at our disposal for hunting

sure beats keeping a paper log of it


----------



## azpredatorhunter

LMAO... it will work for Birth Days too... Ed, I think you jinxed yourself.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning , low of 53 and only a high of 67 today with 60% chance of rain, so I should be able to go play golf, lol

Here is a link for a little more weather info for my area, average temps and so on.

http://weather.yahoo.com/united-states/arizona/85933-12794762/?unit=f


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang,and all else

its 63* right now,with an expected high of 79* today and partial sunshine

weather providing(as in no rain) i need to get out scouting today the piece of state land i plan on hunting next weekend


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good afternoon PT, I was gone this morning ... my dad is not doing good, I got the deraded call this morning @4am.... he is trying to hang on. It's 82* @ 2:09 pm. High 88* Low 77* yea right 88* 60% chance of rain...


----------



## 220swift

All my best to your father AZ.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

sorry to hear about your pops eric

you,him and your families are in mine and the wifes thoughts


----------



## dwtrees

My thoughts and prayers are with you Eric.


----------



## prairiewolf

Same here Eric my thoughts are with you and your dad.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang

its 65* right now at 3:47 a.m.dewpoint is at 65*,humidity is at 95%

radar shows alot of rain coming this way today

the expcted high for the day should be around 94*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, I want to thank all of you...SGB, SG, dwtrees, 220 swift and Prairiewolf. He's had alzheimers for over 12 years. He's been in an assisted living place in Mesa, Arizona for four years. I wish I had a pc so I could post a few pics of him, I have one pic of him in Korea in the 1950's he looks like GI-Joe, I know the Chinese and North Koreans ran the other way when they seen him comming... well it's 76* @ 5:18 am. High 89* Low 73*...


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning gang, low of 52 and a high 0f 65, I think fall might be here. 80% chance of rain and its raining right now, the ole weather man is getting better, lol


----------



## knapper

We have had over 7" of rain in the last 5 weeks, to some it does not sound like much but, that is normaly what we get over the entire summer. The grass and trees are real green and some of the leaves are starting to turn and fall already as well. Temps. are in the 50's with the lows going into the low 40's. Time to get ready for the snow which will be coming some time soon.


----------



## Undead

Sorry to hear about your dad AZ. I hope he's doing better.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning to my gangster buddies,and to all else here on PT(flashes gang sign to folks every where else,especially those that cut me off in traffic during the rain and then slammed on thier brakes yesterday)

its 70* right now,dew point is at 68*,humidity is at 89%,expected high today of 83*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, Thanx Undead... it's Cold here! 71* @ 6:23 am. High 87* Low 74* 50% chance of rain today...


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning


----------



## knapper

Moving a friends boat today and the forecast is for winds gusting to 25 kts. and rain. it will take several hours to get there and get it back to town.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang

ya and all else too

its 64* right now,the high today should be around 83*,dew point is at 63*,humidity is at 92%


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning PT, it's 69* @ 6:53 am. High 92* Low 74* Dew Point 63* Humidity 81%


----------



## prairiewolf

SG, I had a slight headache and 94 notifications yesterday !

Good morning gang, low of 48 today and an expected high of 71 and it says sunny, lol its cloudy


----------



## knapper

We had a 80% chance of rain last night and today it is only 60%, I guess it is not going to rain as hard.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang

its 59*,humiidity is at 80%, high today of 72*

i have now begun to flash the gang sign on a regular basis

every car i see that a has an obama sticker oniy,i give the gang sign to

i encourage everyone to do this,even none gang members

if for no other reason,it just feels right :smile:


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning gang !, low of 51 and an expected high of 73.

Come on SG grow some huevos, lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning PT, it's 83* High 97* Low 74* Well my Dad passed away this morning @ 1:10 A.M. Here's a picture of him in North Korea 1950. He's the North Korean & Chinese Killing Bad A$$ Mother $%@&#! on the Right!..


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Charles C. Ahlstrom: Hunter, Trapper and My Father...R.I.P. DAD...


----------



## prairiewolf

Very sorry to hear this Eric, Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## 220swift

Also condolences to you and your family from Colorado.


----------



## A10hunter

I pray for God's peace and comfort for you and your family. That's a great picture, and something to always be proud of and bring joy to your heart.


----------



## youngdon

I'm very sorry to hear this Eric. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family in this difficult time.


----------



## knapper

Condolences to you and your family, it always is a sad day when we hear of someone passing.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

sorry to hear about your pops

and if i were a n. korean or chinese i would have been afraid of him too

olive drab green,piss pot helmet,looks to be an m1 garand rifle and hes cut too

yup,i would say one bad mo fo for sure


----------



## hassell

Sorry to hear of your loss, prayers sent from our neck of the woods, my Dad was also in Korea.


----------



## dwtrees

My condolences to you and your family. Just remember, his pain is gone and you will see him again. The next time you see him it will be for eternity. God Bless.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Thanx Everyone...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang

its 51* right now,supposed to get down to about 43* yet

dew point is at 47*,humidity is sitting at 85%

the high today should be around 71*


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning ! dont have weather today it said " no weather for this location", lmao

No weather hmmmmm, is that like outerspace ??? what the--- does that mean, I thought everywhere had weather !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT... it's 85* @ 8:18 A.M. High 98* Low 77*. Thanx for all the kind words guys...


----------



## 220swift

AZ, hoping all is going well for you and your family......


----------



## 220swift

only weather report from me..

It's wet with more wet and a forecast of wet............................


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang and other here on the wonderfull world of PT,including any lurkers

it is 53* right now,,dewpoint is at 50*,humidity is at 48%,high today should be about 69*

should be a great day for opening bow season,wish i was going

but the wife and i are going to the renasiance festival today,a little free wine and chocolate(ok maybe alot of free wine)


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 80* @ 5:59 am. High 99* Low 77*...Off to my daughters horsemanship lessons...


----------



## hassell

95 here yesterday, couple degrees cooler today, rain for Mon.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning, again it says "no weather for this location" I think I pissed off the weather man, lol

Oh well its sunny right no so probably in the low 70s for a high and was likely in the low 50 for a low


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning PT'ers and to the gang

its 59* right now,humidity is at 92%,dewpoint is at 58*,expected high of 64* today

SG,that aint no free meal,sounds to me like your working your butt off for it

besides your old enough to know there aint nothing free in life,somebody pays for it at some point


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

well a very early good morning to all

its currently 48*,supposed to get all the way down to 37* yet.

dewpoint is 48*,humidity is at 98%,expectedd high for the day is 65*

its a tad bit chilly for this time of year,but we have been going from one extreme to the other all year


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning gang, 50 for a low and an expected high of 77, getting warm again, lol

Going to start going out in the early mornings looking for that big bull elk, my sons hunt is in about 10 days.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

godd morning folks

its 51* right now,humidity is at a nice 91%,high today should be around 70*

nice bow hunting weather,atleast it would be if my new broad heads would come in and the archery shop would call


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning gang ! 53 for a low and a high expected of 75. Got the airgun in yesterday and hope to get it sighted in today, but I am so busy, busy, busy------------------doing nothing, lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang!

its a very nice 60* right now.the dew point is at 61*,humidity is 98%.the expected high today is 82*.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt... it's 78* High 102* Low 78*... it's starting to cool down...


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning all, went out this morning around 4 am to try and locate some bugling elk. I hit the jack pot. firts place I tried I located 3 different bulls within a mile. Next place I tired I located 2 bulls and they started fighting as I sit by and listened, I guess they were only about 150-200yds away if that. Drove a little bit farther and located one more in that area. Third place I went I located 2 different bulls . This is getting me all excited for my sons hunt end of next week.

, the low was 51 this morning and an expected high of 78. hope it starts cooling off a little, lol


----------



## prairiewolf

SG, a firearm


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

is going to use your 308 Ed?

and congrats on the scouting,sounds like that heard needs a few of them bulls thinned out


----------



## Undead

Stonegod said:


> Good morning PT!!! It's 59 at 10:16am with the humidity at 64% and a high today of 71.....it's clambake day!! Weeeeeeee!!.....should be a great day for a good old fashion fall clambake.....I help with the set up yesterday and I'm already pooped out.lol Now I'm told that one of my bro's helper cooks will be coming late....so big bro(me) has been recruited to fill in.....oh....what a guy has to do for a free meal.lol


I guess we won't get any pics of any of this either...no clambake...no goose pics....no garden pics...........so as you always point out...didn't happen......lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang,and others here on PT.i woke up crabby today so screw everyone else on any other predator hunting site,and they get a double gang sign too.

its 69*,expected high of 77*,raining out.so that means the dewpoint and humidity are high


----------



## prairiewolf

LMAO !!!!!

SGB , its my old .308 that I gave him. Its a Rem 600 with a vented rib and a short 18" barrel but is a very good shooter and just right for in the forest.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning... it's 76* @ 7:20 A.M. High Only 100* Low 74*... well I have been going through pics of my dad for the Obit., I never thought something so simple could be so hard. Thanx to facebook, everyone and their mother knows about my dad's passing. We were planing to have a small memorial service for him but now the cat's out of the bag, I don't know what to do.


----------



## prairiewolf

Crap, SG you had me laughing so hard I forgot to look at the weather, lol

So, low in the 50's and highs in the 70's


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

sooo whats this cactus picture i keep hearing about ?

i would like to see it  lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang and all here on PT

its 58*,rainy,high today of 62*,and a 25 mph wind today out of the NW


----------



## 22magnum

77° 80% chance of rain

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*MORNING------RAINED ALL NIGHT 64 At 8:15 am------have a great week-end----------sb*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning PT... it's 72* @ 6:19 A.M. High 101* Low 76*...


----------



## 22magnum

Rain rain

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## knapper

We had frost last night, and there is snow on the mountain tops which are about 4000 ft. I will most likely go away but, I need to hurry up with the things I need to get done before it snows here.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 79* High 92* Low 65*... WoW I thought Predator Talk was gone for good. What happened? did someone (Chris) forget to pay the bills?


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning gang!! said the low was 35 and a high expected of only 67, winds 25-35 mph and a 40% chance of rain then it posted "severe weather alert",

Looked at forecast for FRi (opening day for sons elk) low of 37 and high of 67 with 0% chance of rain, wooo hooo


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning

it was a nice balmy 38* this morning when i hit the woods at 6:30 am

there were two other trucks in the parking area when i got there,so i snuck in as quiet as i could so as not to disturb them

got my blind set up on the edge of the tree line and a bean field,seen some fresh deer tracks as i was walking in.

but didnt see a deer all morning,well theres always next weekend,ofh wait cant deer hunt next weekend as it is the fall turkey opener

i aint gonna miss that


----------



## youngdon

That there was just a server update, nothing to worry about.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning to the gang and all else

its 59* right now,gewpoint is at 55*,humidity is at 82%

high today should be near 75*


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning gang, its 37 right now but looks like we have just had our first frost of the season this morning, all though the weather man says the low will be 43 and a high of 72. Poor guy just cant get it right. lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter

youngdon said:


> That there was just a server update, nothing to worry about.


 a warning would be nice...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning Predator Talk..., it's 75* @ 8:33 am. High 90* Low 65*, time to break out the long johns...


----------



## youngdon

Wow....


----------



## knapper

We got snow today, a couple of inches so far. I will most likely melt but it was a not expected, we saw snow on the mountain tops the last several days and I expected it to melt off as well. It is an early start to winter.


----------



## youngdon

Snow has fallen in the mountains of Colorado already.


----------



## knapper

We had snow in the mountains also but, this is in down and I do not live in the mountains. The offical weather service did not get but a trace so this did not happen to be the first snow fall.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning all ! 43 for a low and an expected high of 70. Leaving for elk hunting in a couple days and cant wait to get out into the forest, I may have to leave here early, lol


----------



## youngdon

I always got there a few days early and secured a campsite and gathered firewood. It always gave me a chance to unwind before the hunt and hunters showed up.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 79* @ 8;30 a.m. High today 95* Low 69*... Good Luck Ed on your Elk hunt! Don't forget to take some pics...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

sorry im so very late with this

i woke up in bottineau n.d. today, it was cool and damp,rained there last night

so with the temp of 43* and the moisture it was very very foggy out,i left at 5 am and could only drive 35 mph for 1.5 hours,then i was out of the fog and my headlight went out on the truck for about 20 seconds,luckily they came back on and stayed on


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

ya want me to go out and cut a hickory switch and mail to ya lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

sg, thats funny

good morning gang its 51* right now,high today of 76*

humidity is at 97%


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 70* @ 6:02 a.m. High 92* Low 69*...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang and all else on here

its currently 57*,dew point is at 55*,humidity is at 87%

high today of 80*

have a good day and dont forget to give your significant other a kiss and let them know you love them


----------



## prairiewolf

Will do for sure Tim ! No weather today, I am going elk hunting, bye !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Luck Ed...it's 78* @ 7:59am. and sunny, High 91*, Low 67*.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Good evening PT. High of 72 and low of 54 in SE Wisco today. Been a while, but things are sort of settling down with the new job. And I made my first sale last week. Now to build upon that.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang

its 69*,radar hows rain is coming today.dew point is at 63%,humidity is at 79%,high today of 80*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 69* @ 6:5o A.M. High Only 84* Low 59*...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang

its currently 70* with an expected high of 64* today????? dew point is at 62*,humidity is at 74%

good chance of rain today,but im off turkey hunting regardless.the rain has never stopped me from hunting


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 65* @ 6:30 A.M. High 90* Low 62*...


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Good morning PT. 62 now heading up to a humid, sunny 78 today.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 69* @ 5:24 A.M. High 92* Low 65*...


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning all. They say low of 42 and a high of 74 but it froze last night, lol

Well my son got his elk Fri evening so I will be busy for awhile today cutting it up, will posts pics for everyone later. He could have gotten a spike opening morning but passed it up.


----------



## hassell

Right on with the elk, monsoon rains going through the PNW, hopefully get some outside work done.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang,

it was 54 degrees when i got up at 8:30 am,but had gotten down to about 37* last night.

didnt go hutning for turkeys today,needed to sleep in as i awoke at 4 am with a headache,and a cough(hope i ant getting sick)

i hope its just allergies.its a beautiful day today,sunny,warm and its in the low 70's

might take the wife out on the bike yet today


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang

its 63* right now,supposed to get down to 51*,high today of 77*


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning all ! 41 for a low and a high of 74 today and sunny sunny and sunny, sounds like a good day to do nothing!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning Predator Talk. It's 66* @ 7:14 a.m. High 92* Low 66*... Tell your son Congrats Ed!..


----------



## catcapper

Even'in (haven't had much time on the computer in the mornings) PT folks. It was rain and snow mix and temps in the low 40's with low cloud cover all day up here in Yellowstone Park. That didn't keep the buff, elk or bears in the timber though--- gotta head back to Colorado tomorrow--- that sucks. :angry:

awprint:


----------



## youngdon

Stay safe Cat !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang

its currently 65* it should get down to 54*,dewpoint is at 56*,humidity is at 69%,high today of 74*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt...it's 64* @ 7:00 A.M. High today 93* & Sunny, Low 67* Dew Point 33*, Humidity: Hi 33%, Low 24%, Now 31%. Pressure: Hi 29.79", Low 29.74" Now 29.79". Wind NNE @ 3 mph., Gust NNE @ 9 mph. Avg NNE @ 3 mph. Precipitation Today 0.0", Yearly 5.18", UV index High (7), Sunrise 6:20 A.M., Sunset 6:10 P.M.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning gang, oops be right back didnt check the weather, lol

Got back before any more posts it looks like anyway

40 for a low and an expected high of 75 with 10-15 mph winds, humidity 53%


----------



## prairiewolf

SG, we dont do daylight savings, You cant change when the sun comes up and when it sets. Just adjust your work starting times, lol No matter what the clock says its still around 12 hours of daylight right now.


----------



## ReidRH

68 and Raining here got my first bowhunt of the year in yesterday, No Luck, Glad I stayed home this Morning I sure didn't need to get Soaked!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang

its a bit chilly this morning,it was 46* when i woke up at 8 am

or atleast it felt chilly

the high today should be near 74* again

gotta take my wife in for an appt today,so im off work

if i would have known it was gonna be chilly,and that her appt wasnt untill 2pm, i would have dragged my butt out of bed before sun up and gone bow hunting.bet the deer were moving this am.

oh well theres always the weekend,oh wait the forcast shows rain all weekend


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 69* @ 7:18 A.M. High 91* Low 68* SG, this is the way I look at it, when it's 6:10 here and the sun is setting, your in the dark and getting ready to go night night lol...


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning all. low of 41 and a sunny high of 73 expected today by the weather channel

Now my forecast, lol low was 38 and I expect a high around 83


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang

its currently 54*,humidity is at 95%,dew point is at 54*there is a good chance of rain again today, with an expected high of 64*

hopefully the rain is gone by saturday as my wife said she REALLY wants me to go turkey hunting

for some reason she thinks i need to spend some time in the woods to reconnect


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning all, sorry no time for a weather report besides its always low 40 and high in the 70s anyway, lol

Leaving for quail hunting and a little fishing for a few days ! That is if I can get the boat launched because I have heard the Feds laidoff the Rangers and staff at the lake and even closed the boat ramps, Luckily I know back roads, lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt. It's 70* @ 7:30 A.M. High 90* Low 68*. Good luck Ed...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang

its currently 54*,96% humidity,dew point is at 54*,expected high today of about 60* and rain


----------



## fr3db3ar

prairiewolf said:


> Good morning all, sorry no time for a weather report besides its always low 40 and high in the 70s anyway, lol
> 
> Leaving for quail hunting and a little fishing for a few days ! That is if I can get the boat launched because I have heard the Feds laidoff the Rangers and staff at the lake and even closed the boat ramps, Luckily I know back roads, lol


This is some of the stupid stuff right there. Why close the ramps? Are the feds going to help launch my boat when they're working? They close of stupid stuff to affect as many users as possible so people will be affected that shouldn't be. BTW all the big boys are still getting paid during this downturn.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt. It's 72* @ 7:50 A.M. High 86*? Low 60* ...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 63* @ 5:02 A.M. High Only 85* Low 59*... is it Ohio Deer season?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Your going to the Wooly Bear Festival?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

LOL SG... Thanx for the reminder of the first Anniversary of "Good Morning Predator Talk" ...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

110 Pages, 2,180 Replies and 22,642 Views...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I can't wait untill tomorrow...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Geoff, I am going to let you run the thread Mon-Fri...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Yes I am, I have to spread my dads ashes in Lake Michigan...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Sorry I didn't mean to ruin the suprise...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

a late good morning gang

but every thing has been running late for me today

its 53* right now,gloomyu grey outside,drizzling right now,raining off and on

i checked the weather report last night,because my wife said i "HAD TO GO TURKEY HUNTING TODAY"

she said i needed to get into the woods and clear my head, god i love that woman

it said it wa gonna rain all day today,so i wasnt sure if i was gonna go or not

i planned on getting up at 4 am to check the radar,but woke up late at 6am and checked the radar-showed no rain

so i grabbed my 835 ulti mag, aka turkey killer

and my gear and headed out to one of my favorite spots

it rained the whole way out

once i figure out how to take a pic from my phone and put it on the computer i will start a thread on todays hunt


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Stonegod said:


> Oh......and just one more thing.....Ed and Tim.....you two trouble makers.......straighten up your act!!!


ya right :wink:

remember to lead by example


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to the good morning thread

good morning gang

its 51* right now,cool and damp out again,more rain possible today,slightly breezy,a high today of 54*

sg, ya want me to send you some depends lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt! LMFAO Geoff... that's is one great looking cake! Now don't let the all of power and responsibility of running GMPT go to your head! Don't get the thread locked... it's 73* @ 8:56 A.M. Clear Skies, High 91*, Low 63*... Have a great week everyone, c-ya next week... azpreadtorhunter signing off.


----------



## catcapper

azpredatorhunter said:


> Good morning pt! LMFAO Geoff... that's is one great looking cake! Now don't let the all of power and responsibility of running GMPT go to your head! Don't get the thread locked... it's 73* @ 8:56 A.M. Clear Skies, High 91*, Low 63*... Have a great week everyone, c-ya next week... azpreadtorhunter signing off.


Be safe on your trip Eric--- we might be really glad when you get back. :doh:

24* here this morning @ 0610 with clear skies and a high of 78*

awprint:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang

its 48* right now,dewpoint is at 47*,humidity is at 90%

supposed to be warm and sunny today with a high of 65*


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning gang! Low of 32 this morning and an expected high of 73 with plenty of sunshine.

Well didnt catch many fish (0 me) 5 catfish for my buddy, I was fishing for bass. As for quail I must have took the wrong bait, it was real windy and only got 3, and only shot 3 times. It was alot more excirting in camp. Since they had closed all the ramps except Roosevelt Marina (cause it is privately owned) all the speedboat youngsters were crowded into the small area thwere is for camping and when they started blarring the radios you new there was going to be trouble with a wife like mine. First thing she said was to my buddy and it was, " want to see Ed get in a fight". I calmly said hunny behave now I am way to old for this sh!t YEAH RIGHT !! Well as soon as a song ended (if thats what you call it) she started yelling things at them I dont think I have even heard before (lol) and soon a young woman in my buddies group joined in with my wife. They must have scared them cause the music never came back on !! That usually isnt the outcome but I am glad it was, again I am to old for that sh!t


----------



## dwtrees

PW, What ever you do, don't make her mad or it might be you demise. Sounds like my wife too, takes no guff from anyone and will stand her ground until I am laying on it. lol

Oh YA: HAPPY BIRTHDAY GMPT.

SG, you didn't eat the whole cake did you :naughty:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang

its 51* right now,dew point is at 478,humidity is at 87%

the high today should be 75*,and sunny today


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang

its currently 62*,dewpoint is at 51*,humidity is at 63%,todays high should be around 75*


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning PT and the new owners ! low of 40 and an expected high of 65, right now its 48. Suppose to be windy today 25-35 mph and the high for tomorrow is only suppose to be 50. They said snow is on its way soon.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2

Here in the buckeye it's 57* with a high of 72* and low of 41*


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning to the good morning gang

ok and to all else 

its 56* right now,dew point is at 51*,humidity is at79%,the high today should be around 72*


----------



## knapper

good morning, the temp at 0830 hrs. was 32 which had warmed up from 29 last night. The high is not known due to I went to bed before it came on the news came on. We have lost all of the leaves and snow is on the mountain tops.


----------



## youngdon

Northern AZ had 4" of snow in places. it rained in Phoenix this morning.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2

Stonegod said:


> AZ....snow?....I'm so glad I live in warm....sunny NE Ohio.lol


Hopefully not for long! I am ready for the frost to kill all the dang bees. Also you know. COYOTE HUNTING! Lol


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2

Stonegod said:


> AZ....snow?....I'm so glad I live in warm....sunny NE Ohio.lol


Hopefully not for long! I am ready for the frost to kill all the dang bees. Also you know. COYOTE HUNTING! Lol


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2

Sorry for the double post. Dang phone has a mind of it's own.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang

its 59* right now,dewpoint is 54*,humidity is at 82%,chance of rain today,todays high should be around 72*

with a 20-35 mph se wind today

hopefully the wind will knock some of them damn leaves off the trees and make it a little easier to see in the woods


----------



## knapper

The snow is lower on the mountains than yesterday and more rain is forecast which means more snow on the way down the mountains. I am not quite ready for the snow but, mother nature does not care one bit. Temps. are lows in the 30's and highs in the 40's for the next 5 days.


----------



## youngdon

He's in Eagle River, Alaska. That's just outside of Anchorage.


----------



## knapper

I read in the paper that the one highway that they close for the winter they are closing eairly due to a ft. of snow. They were going to stop maintance as of Oct. 15 th any way. There are other roads that they close in winter and as far as I know they are still open. both ones they close account for over 250 miles of road and are some gravel and some asphalt. A lot of people still use them in the winter to get to lodges and cabins.


----------



## youngdon

Anytime....SG, if you ever get the chance go see Alaska, I've seen just a teeny piece of it and liked it so much I went and saw another teeny piece. My plan is to take the wife up there soon just to see the northern lights.


----------



## knapper

There is a good time to do that and see some of the sights, it is in March. They have an internatioal ice carving compition and they are amazing what they do as far as size and detail and this year is the Artic winter games which is a northern alt. olimpics of different sports heald every few years. It is a good time to see the northern lights too. It can get a little cold so you need to dress warm and not spend too much time outside. I plan on going again and this will be my third year to go. I take rifles and we come the long way back to see the animals that are in some of the areas that are not heavely travaled, and hope to see our favoraite kinds of one for there fur. We may even try calling this next time, provided we have time.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang

its 52* right now,dewpoint is 46*,humidity is sitting at 75%,the expected high for today is 52*

kinda grey and gloomy outside

it might be a decent day to go out with the bow,but no time for that right now

i need to spend the weekend with my mother,as she leaves for the mayo on monday and will be there for 6-8 weeks


----------



## youngdon

Our best to your Mom SGB.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Morning all its 61 at 10:30am what a beautiful day --has been really nice the last few days---the leaves are almost at full color some areas are past their peak but still nice Bad day to sleep in-------------lazy bones--------have a Great week-end--------------sb*


----------



## hassell

Suppose to be nice for the next while here, getting the ground ready for planting. Thanksgiving weekend here.

Spend some quality time with your Mom SGB, our well wishes from us here.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning Predator Talk... it's 62* @ 7:51 A.M. High 84* Low 61*... well I made it back alive, I never thought I would be so happy to see Apache Junction... My Dad's memorial was awesome, I'll fill you in later, my back is killing me from the flight. I don't think I will ever fly again... I have some catching up to do... Thanx SG for keeping this thread alive!..


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Stonegod said:


> Nice to see you back Eric!!!......just so you know.....while you were gone and I was in charge of your thread....I had to suspend 57 members from posting/viewing the thread and banned 9 guys completely!!lol


 Thanx SG... You did a Great Job!..


----------



## knapper

At 0600 hre. it was 45 and will most likely stay the same. Light rain for the next few days.


----------



## 22magnum

Good morning. It's been raining hard for the last three hours here.









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang

its currently 39*,dewpoint is at 40*,humidity is 95% with an expected high of 52*

sg, you might want to go look in the mirror. i think there might be some brown stuff on your nose lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

oh thats so true


----------



## hassell

-2 C here this morning.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 72* @ 8:56 A.M. High 85* Low 62*... LMAO SGB you noticed the brown stuff on SG's nose to, or I should say first lol...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

hassell said:


> -2 C here this morning.


hassell is that 28.4*F, A... Burrrrrrr...


----------



## hassell

azpredatorhunter said:


> hassell is that 28.4*F, A... Burrrrrrr...


 Ya I think thats pretty close, roof was white with frost this morning.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

hassell said:


> Ya I think thats pretty close, roof was white with frost this morning.


No Pics?


----------



## hassell

azpredatorhunter said:


> No Pics?


 You want a pic. of the roof !! HA!!


----------



## knapper

We have been down there temp. wise this year and I heard of folks hunting in Sept. and the area was getting to 5 at night. Day temps. were in the 40's.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang

its currently 44* supposed to get down to 38* yet,dewpoint is at41*,humidity is at 86%

the high today should be around 45*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 59* @ 6:22 A.M. High 82* Low 58*... it's 26* @ The Grand Canyon and it is OPEN!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

hassell said:


> You want a pic. of the roof !! HA!!


LOL Hassell, The Frost...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Stonegod said:


> Hey Tim....did you change your profile pic?


Yup,that's a pic of this year's fall bird I shot


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Yup that's the one
I'm making soup from the left overs


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Good morning gang
It's 46 here in Fremont Nebraska

And I am very upset with my dispatch for sending me out of state


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... it's 58* @ 5:56 am. High 83* Low 55*.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I will Geoff lol...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Tim, don't turn around to fast, you may break SG's nose off... LMAO... JK SG...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Yes I will,as of this post I am in Alexandria mn 
Hope to be in my house by 6:30 pm

Eric,his nose ain't there
There's more to the situation,and he knows my reason for being upset for being sent out of state


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang

its 44* here,i guess its rained for the better part of the last two days here, 2" of it

dew point is at 43*,humidity is sitting at 90%, and todays high should be up around 53*

and we have a windchill of 42*,talking chance of snow on sunday


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Stonegod said:


> WOW!!!....now my good morning buddy is zigging me!!!! There was a good reason why I asked Tim that question Eric.


I was just kidding... SG.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning you grumpy old farts, it's 55* High 82* Low 55*...


----------



## Undead

I'll chime in here ..it was 40* in Corvallis Oregon overnight. I caught a flight home.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning gang, well I am back, like it or not !!! lol

been rough for awhile but I am feeling a little better now

low was 29 and an expected high of 58 today


----------



## azpredatorhunter

What was wrong with you Ed? The Flu? I hope all is ok..


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Ed,glad to see you back and hope your feeling much better

my dispatcher apologized to me today for sending me out of state on an over night run

i think he heard i was tad bit upset lol


----------



## knapper

We had a high of 55 and it was about that all day long, lots of wind too.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang, its 42* right now,high today of 54*

gotta go get them wheels a turning,running late already


----------



## prairiewolf

Morning all, still feel like crap, lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning PT, it's 56*@ 7:17 A.M. High 81* Low 55*...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I got a birthday card a few years ago, it said: " remember when waking up stiff was a good thing " ...lol.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gangits 40* right now,dew point is 40*,humidity is at 95%

high today if 49*,chance of rain mixed with snow for tonight

hope you feel better Ed

Sg, if you make them grass and stick calls i want one


----------



## 22magnum

Morning ya'll, its 59° out here.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT... It's 53* @ 6:39 A.M. Dewpoint 29* Humidity 40% High 84* Low 54*... LoL Sg...


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning gang, low of 27 and an expected high of 64, now for you SG, lol I am trying to get better so I can go deer hunting next Thursday. The PT calls will get done before the fish-O-matic one does I bet, LMAO,, Maybe.................

I am going to try and make a few tomorrow.....................maybe


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Stonegod said:


> Thanks for clearing that up Ed!....to all those dozens of PMs I received wanting a grass and stick call with the PT logo......I'll nolonger be making them do to the fact that Ed plans on making his calls.


oh sure, get our hopes hope then juat YANK the carpet out from uncer our feet lol

been meaning to ask you SG, your new avatar pic

is that a selfie ? lol

i like it


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

yup sure is 

you know the orangutan is the smartest of all the great apes

they also share about 97% of their DNA with humans,and are believed to have diverged from the human being lineage about 15 million years ago. they are not true knuckle walkers like other great apes either,they walk on the palms of their hands and feet or on their fists.

ok i will stop now,but they are my most favorite of the great apes

ok one last tidbit of info

the word "orangutan" means person of the forest


----------



## dwtrees

SG is definately a person of the forest as he forages alot. Smart - yes as he has his own business. Cute? Not sure about that although his avatar is pretty cute looking with that whats up look on his face. So I guess he chose wisely on this avatar.

Now about the fish-o-matic call.........................................................................................................................


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt...it's 57* @ 6:32 A.M. Dewpoint 20* Humidity 24% High 84* Low 57*...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang

its 40* right no,dewpoint is sitting at 40* also,humidity is at 96%

chance of rain mixed with snow today and an expected high of about45*

i aint even close to ready for snow yet,i have way to much yard work and house maintenance to get done before it starts snowing and it needs to be done my monday evening for sure.i better get my lazy arse into gear and get it done this weekened


----------



## prairiewolf

Good afternoon everyone, lol

Sorry forgot to post here this morning so better late than never.

Low in the high 20's and high expected in the low 60's


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 61* @ 7:10 A.M. Dewpoint 22* Humidity 22% High 85* Low 57*.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang

its a nice balmy 35* with a chance for rain mixed with snow

dewpoint is 36*,humidity is 96%, expected high today of 45*


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning PT, 32 for a low and an expected high of 70 with 5-10 mph winds and humidity of 40%


----------



## youngdon

81 for a high in Vegas today.


----------



## dwtrees

10pm here and had snow today with a high of 47. Wind was out of the NW at 20 to 25 mph for a while this afternoon.

Winter is about here.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang

its currently 34*, 71% humidity,dew point is at 26*,windchil of 26*

high today of 37*

we had about 1.5" of snow yesterday,it hung around for awhile on the ground but most ended up melting


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning PT. It's 59* @ 6:39 A.M. Dewpoint 23*, Humidity 26%, Wind NW @8mph, High today 86*, Low 59*, Fall is here...it's in the 20's @ The Grand Canyon.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2

Good morning all! It's going to be a nice day in my neck of the woods today. Then as SG said the weather will start to deteriorate. Hopefully the farmer picks his crops soon. My grandpa says he hears them(coyotes) every night.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning PT, low of 25 this morning and suppose to be 64 for a high, no winds at all. Beautifull Mogollon Rim day !!!


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2

Good morning all! Supposed high of 50 with rain today. The nice,warm weather is starting to go down the drain.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 57* @ 6:24 A.M., High 89*, Low 60*, Dewpoint 22*, Humidity 26%, Wind NW @ 4mph...


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning all, low of 23 and the high is suppose to get to 67 with no wind and it says UV index of 0

Checked weather for Roosevelt Lake for deer hunting and it says for Fri & Sat low of 58 and highs 81.

heres a pic of it


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Don't forget your sunscreen and sunglasses Ed...


----------



## prairiewolf

and shorts and flip flops !!!! lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

And a margurita


----------



## prairiewolf

Neither ! using a rope, lol


----------



## hassell

prairiewolf said:


> Good morning all, low of 23 and the high is suppose to get to 67 with no wind and it says UV index of 0
> 
> Checked weather for Roosevelt Lake for deer hunting and it says for Fri & Sat low of 58 and highs 81.
> 
> heres a pic of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roosevelt.jpg


 Tough looking hunting area there!!, thanks for sharing.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2

Good morning all. It's a brisk 36* here with a cold rain falling. The high is around 48*. Drive save today all!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 70* @ 6:27 A.M., Dewpoint 28*, Humidity 21%, Wind NW @ 4 M.P.H., High 92*, Low 60*...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Stonegod said:


> Hey Eric....I haven't seen any "this day in az history lately.....what's up??


 I've been slacking...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

hassell said:


> Tough looking hunting area there!!, thanks for sharing.


 He could be KILLED by Apaches out there Hassell... it's dangerous hunting near the Rez...


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning Pt, well as you can see didnt leave last night . I am leaving in a few hours, just really dont feel that good, lol. But theres no way I will miss hunting.

hassell, it is really rough country all up and down and any mesas around are only on the tops of the biggest mountains. This is the same country that both my sons came back to camp the first day last year and told their mom, "Mom, we beat dad to the top this year, dad must be getting old" ( I gave them the sign) and I am very sure they will do it again this year, lol

Rick, when you see an Apache just say, Daanzho ash, means hello friend


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2

Stonegod said:


> I was surprised to see you on here posting today Ed.....what's wrong?....can't find your hunting rope?lol


Hunting rope is a little harder to find than the common rock. Lol.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Are you sure Ed? I think all you would hear is "netdahe"!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Coyote_Slayer2 said:


> Hunting rope is a little harder to find than the common rock. Lol.


LMAO...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Stonegod said:


> I was surprised to see you on here posting today Ed.....what's wrong?....can't find your hunting rope?lol


 He is still sick SG, he's calling me Rick...


----------



## prairiewolf

Sorry about that Eric ,lol and yes I still feel like crap


----------



## azpredatorhunter

prairiewolf said:


> Sorry about that Eric ,lol and yes I still feel like crap


it's ok Ed, I know your not feeling well... do we have the same thing?, one day you feel like crap, and the next day you feel ok? It's been a week or so for me. I've never had anything like it...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Stonegod said:


> I think Ed has "deer fever"....once he finds his deer hunting rope and gets out there....he'll be just fine.lol


I don't know Geoff, we caught some bug in Illinois and it won't go away...


----------



## youngdon

Gee I hope it wasn't liberalism, or democrap, or daleyitis.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

youngdon said:


> Gee I hope it wasn't liberalism, or democrap, or daleyitis.


 LMAO... No I don't think so. I know I didn't feel safe there...


----------



## youngdon

There is a cure ......if you did catch one of them, but it involves pulling your head out of a dark place that smells like crap.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

LOL...Don


----------



## hassell

prairiewolf said:


> Good morning Pt, well as you can see didnt leave last night . I am leaving in a few hours, just really dont feel that good, lol. But theres no way I will miss hunting.
> 
> hassell, it is really rough country all up and down and any mesas around are only on the tops of the biggest mountains. This is the same country that both my sons came back to camp the first day last year and told their mom, "Mom, we beat dad to the top this year, dad must be getting old" ( I gave them the sign) and I am very sure they will do it again this year, lol
> 
> Rick, when you see an Apache just say, Daanzho ash, means hello friend


 Yes I remember that post, just getting out is what its all about.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 66* @ 6:43 A.M. Dewpoint 32*, Humidity 28%, Wind N @ 2 M.P.H. High 89*, Low 61*...


----------



## knapper

This morning we had 28 and are warming up slowly. It is to get warmer and maybe rain some, the mountains have snow no the tops.


----------



## beavertrapper

First snow of the year this morning.....not ready for that yet but it was awesome watching it blow across the field. it was all gone by noon. 50s for a high and upper 30s low 40s for low. beautifull weather for hunting and getting ready to start setting traps.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2

Low of 28* and a high of 52*. The ice scrapper has gotten some use the last 2 mornings. Benefits of parking outside.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 56* @ 6:28 A.M. Dewpoint 26*, Humidity 32%, Wind [email protected] 4 MPH. High 86*, Low 61*...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

How about some pics, ie: (snow) with your Good Morning PT post?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 77* @ 10:08 A.M. Dewpoint 34*, Humidity 21%, Wind S @ 2 MPH. High 90* , Low 62*... Well I was up late last night and I am running a little be behind...Something just doesn't seem right this morning, I can't put my finger on it, I think I need some more coffee...


----------



## knapper

It was 30 and now we have fog, it is supposed to get into the 40s today.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang

its currently 36*,weve had 4.5" of rain so far this month with more in the forecast for next week.more than our norm for this time of year

windchill is 32*,humidity is at 83%,dew point is at 32*.expected high today of 51* with a sw wind of about 15 mph and mostly clear

havent been posting much lately as my life has been very very busy,but hopefully things will get back to normal around here very soon

something doesnr feel right around here for some odd reason....................


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 77* @ 8:53 A.M. Dewpoint 37*, Humidity 23%, Wind 0, High 90*, Low 62*... looks like I have lost pages and pages off this thread and hundreds of posts!...


----------



## dwtrees

Good morning gang,

Its 11:15 am here and the temp is 42 degrees, high today is maybe 49. Snow forcasted for tommorrow.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang

its 32* right now,dew point is at 28*,humidity is sitting at 81%

high today should be somewhere around 40* and partly sunny


----------



## hassell

Big wind storm come through last night, suppose to end 5 pm today, will assess the damage after work. -6 C.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 67* @ 6:51 A.M. Dewpoint 35* Humidity 31% Wind SSE @ 5 MPH High 82* Low 57*...


----------



## youngdon

It was 63 this morning here in fabulous Las Vegas. It is also windier than beenie weenie night at a homeless shelter.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

youngdon said:


> It was 63 this morning here in fabulous Las Vegas. It is also windier than beenie weenie night at a homeless shelter.


now thats funny Don lol


----------



## youngdon

Thanks for noticing, I try !


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2

Good morning every one! The low today is 36* and the high is 63*. The week is a gift for us in the buckeye.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*MORNING--------26 AND CLEAR-BURRRRRRRRRRRRRR :hot: *


----------



## youngdon

It was 50 here this morning. High of 63?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning Gang... it's 70* and Sunny @ 10:14 A.M., The Dewpoint 44*, Humidity 40%, Pressure 29.75 & falling, Today Partly Sunny High 72*, Low 53*, Wind S @ 1mph., Gust S @ 15mph.


----------



## ReidRH

It was 69 this morning at 5am and the high today will be a balmy 85 here is SW MS!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang, we are still flying in the missing man formation here 

well its 37*,dew point is at 38*,humidity is sitting at 98%,supposed to get to about 49* today with rain/freezing rain/mixed with snow

i hate this time of year to damn wet to do anything fun outside


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2

Good morning all! The low today is 48* with a high of 66*. Where has Stonegod been ???


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning gang, weather says 23 for a low and only a high of 48 today, man this is sure different than where I have been last few days deer hunting, it was in the high 80's and I got sun burned.

No, I didnt get a deer and the only buck I saw was a small spike and he got passed seen 5-7 does every day but now bucks.

Whats this all about that SG is missing, I even noticed all his posts are gone from this thread. What happened moderators?????


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning PT, it's 64* @ 10:37 A.M. Dewpoint 37*, Humidity 37%, Wind WNW @ 1mph. High only 70*, Low 50*... Ed, Stonegod is gone. I don't know if he will be back, but I am keeping my fingers crossed. I am getting a ton of e-mails asking why he's not here. It just doesn't seem the same without him...


----------



## dwtrees

Prairewolf & AZ, see the post that youngdon put in the members cabin, Just so you know, as to where stonegod went.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang, well most of it anyhow

its currently43*, we have 100% humidity right now.havent looked out side yet but i will bt its foggy out,dew point is 44*

high today of 48*

i feel that one of the best movie qoutes ever is apporpriate "there is a great disturbance in the force"


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2

Low of 62* with a projected high of 70*. We are expecting strong storms during the afternoon.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 50* @ 4:36 A.M. Dewpoint 30*, Humidity 48%, Wind N @ 4 mph. High Only 76*, Low 52*...


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning gang, well I dont have time for the weather today, just to much to catch up on being gone for a week, sorry, lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang, i feel lke i lost something but cant out my finger on it

anyhoo its 42* right now,humidity is at 95% dewpoint is at 41*

the high today should be up around 48*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 49* @ 5:39 A.M. Dewpoint 29* Humidity 45%, Wind WNW @ 5 mph. High 82*, Low 56*...


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2

Good morning all! It's a beautiful sunny day in the buckeye. The high is 61 and the low is 54. Too bad the day will be spent in sick bay.


----------



## youngdon

I hope you are feeling better CS2


----------



## youngdon

My phone says its 52 here in fabulous Las Vegas. It feels cooler than that to me.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning PT, it says a low of 28 but it was 25 and the expected high to be 59. Extended forecast says snow on Sunday, maybe.

Yeah SGB, its not the same and I dont seem to have as many notifications in the morning anymore.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2

Thanks youngdon! I hope to get over it and be in the blind tomorrow.


----------



## 4Cody4

GMPT! It's about 7:30 and about 36 degrees. Clear as a bell and light NW wind. Sun is coming up over a very empty marsh.


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT. Its a brisk 15* @ 0632 and a bit of frost up her in the high rockies this morning. Sunny and 65* for the day.

awprint:


----------



## Brian140

39 and sunny. 
Shadeland Indiana


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 53* @ 6:47 A.M., Dewpoint 25*, Humidity 34%, Wind ESE @ 5 mph. High 87* Low 58*... Nice Pic 4Cody4, I can't rember the last time I was looking over a marsh...I need to go duck hunting. Brian 140, is Indiana falling off the map? That's to cold for me Catcapper...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

*GOOD MORNING GANG!!!!*

Just thought i would yell it real loud today,just so the missing gang member would hear it

miss ya buddy 

well its 34* right now,dewpoint of 34*,humidity is 94%,the high today should be about 48* and mostly sunny

not bad for this time of year


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning PT, weather report says low of 34 and it was 22, lol high expected 64 and we will see.


----------



## youngdon

It's 52 here in fabulous LasVegas. I'll be leavin the house in a few in shorts. 
I'm with you AZ 15 is a mite chilly for me.


----------



## hassell

Pouring rain here, it'll be snow in the Mtns., hopefully drive some of the elk down, I'm sure I'll be going through a few changes of clothes today.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang

its currently 36* here,dewpoint is sitting at 35*,humidity is at 91%,our expected high today is 54*

damn this thread,among others,sure has slowed down

hmmmmmmmmmmm wonder why that is :confused2: :confused2:


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning all, I really dont care about the weather !!! I think I am having a relapse, sorry lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning PT Gang, it's 65* @ 7:21 A.M. Dewpoint 47*, Humidity 51%, Pressure 29.70"^, Wind SE @ 3mph., High today 82*, Low tonight 55*....Ed, relapse? SGB, it has slowed down.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Well I need to get ready for Trapping Season, I still haven't got my trapping lic., or my cage traps out. Fur prices look good again this year, I am thinking about trapping gray fox this year as the price of fox is up, I am still going to try for bobcats...The season opened on the 1st. of November...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

SGB, I will check and see if anyone has a weasel (ermine) for sale, I joined a site that trades/sells fur... it maybe a bit early... I'll let you know if anyone has one for sale. You said ermine so I take it you want a white pelt...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

Eric, yes a white pelt


----------



## azpredatorhunter

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> Eric, yes a white pelt


Will do...


----------



## knapper

When I checked it was 41 here and no snow on the ground yet.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang

its 47*,dewpoint is at 41*,humidity is at 73%, high today should be around 54*

hey jeff JEFF JEFF* JEFF!!!!*

CAN YOU HEAR ME NOW?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning Predator Talk, it's 59* @ 7:49 A.M. Dewpoint 33*, Humidity 38%, Pressure 29.66^, Wind ESE @ 2 MPH., High 79*, Low 58*... Rain?


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2

Little late but good morning all. High of 55* low of 41* should be a nice sunny day.


----------



## knapper

Our temps. are starting to drop and we may get snow soon.


----------



## youngdon

Not morning here in Glendale but it is raining cats and dogs.


----------



## 220swift

back in Glendale tonight?


----------



## youngdon

Yep ! Movers coming in the AM to see how many trucks they need to get all my stuff there.....


----------



## 220swift

LOL, hope all goes well for you guys on getting all your STUFF to the new house...........


----------



## youngdon

Thanks Mike,
I'm sure it will be an ordeal. But it beats having to Pack and move it all myself.


----------



## 220swift

you've got that right!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang

its 32* right now,dewpoint is at 31*,humidity is at 92%

the high today should be around 411*,chance of rain mixed with snow thru the day with up to about an inch of accumulation


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2

Good morning all!

It's 52* right now with a low of 43* and a high of 63*. Going to be overcast all day.


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT--- 23* @ 0443--- highs today low 50's.

2" of snow hit here in the high country so I probably won't see any dirt till spring.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 52* @ 6:28 A.M., Dewpoint 48*, Humidity 91%, Pressure 29.79^, Wind NE @ 4 mph., High 72*, Low 49* 80% chance of rain today...


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning PT, low of 19 and a high of 48 so they say, lol

also 20% chance of rain


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2

Good morning all! High of 64* and a low of 41* today. It's 54* at 7:15. Cloudy again but no rain.


----------



## hassell

First of the white stuff on the ground during the night, should be gone through out the day.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt, it's 51* @ 7:46 A.M., Dewpoint 28*, Humidity 41%, Pressure 30.06"^, Wind NE @ 2, High 77*, Low 51*...


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2

Good morning all

It's a high of 48* and a low of 34*. 45* at 6:21. Should be a nice sunny day.


----------



## 22magnum

46° high of 69° to make an epic morning.









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Nice pic., pouring rain today, suppose to be decent for the weekend.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt. it's 63* @ 7:45 A.M., Dewpoint 19*, Humidity 19%, Pressure 30.02"^., Wind NE @ 7mph., High today 82*, Low 53*.... Sweet Pic 22mag.! I need to post more pics of the Sunrise.


----------



## knapper

It is finally getting into the 20's around here and snow is not far away.


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT'ers--- 23* here @ 0522 and highs today of 65* with plenty of sunshine. Gonna be a great day in the high Colorado Rockies.

awprint:


----------



## hassell

Pouring rain here right now, will be snow in the higher elevations, so much for a nice long weekend.


----------



## 22magnum

57° waiting on ducks. 









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning Pt., it's 64* @ 8:49 A.M. Dewpoint 34*, Humidity 30%, Pressure 29.96"^, Wind [email protected] High 85*, Low 57*. Did you shoot any Ducks? 22Mag...


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

22magnum, from that camera angle it makes that shotgun barrel look as long as an anti air craft gun lol


----------



## 22magnum

No ducks only had 2 teal fly bye. The rice fields are full of water and the ducks decided to stay in em. I took my daughter and had a blast.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Good morning PT it's 54 here in Las Vegas this AM. I'm sure it was a bit cooler earlier.


----------



## knapper

Yesterday was in the low 20s and then it snowed a little and then rained. this moring it was 38 and raining, the drive to work was not too bad.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2

Good morning all!

It's going to be a cold one here in the buckeye. We got 2" of the white stuff last night. The high is predicted around 35* and the low is around 21*. Hopefully this weather gets the animals moving.


----------



## youngdon

It's 34 this morning in Seligman AZ traffic is light.......


----------



## prairiewolf

traffic is light, LMAO


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt., it's 78* @ 8:28 A.M., Dewpoint 31*, Humidity 18%, Pressure 29.01"^, Wind E @ 0, High today 90*-91*, Low 63*...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning Predator Talk. It's 73* @ 10:26 A.M., Dewpoint 43*, Humidity 34%, Pressure 29.97">., Wind NE @7 MPH. , Gusts NNW @19 MPH., High 84*, Low 59*...


----------



## youngdon

Wow..windy over there ! It's 63* today in Seligman AZ it should be in the high 30's tonight. Traffic was light again this morning. there was a slow down in front of the "Road Kill Cafe" though...Cars wanted to turn into "Lilo's Cafe" across the street.


----------



## 220swift

gotta' be careful, don't get in way when it's coffee time.......


----------



## beavertrapper

goin down to the 20s again tonight and windy.......warm up comin for the weeken....cold weather hurtin the raccoon traps...need it to warm alittle....


----------



## youngdon

It's 50* tonight in downtown Seligman. I ran into town for dinner and nearly got ran over in front of the "Black Cat" bar. Someone must have taken the "World Famous" on their sign to heart.


----------



## fr3db3ar

Don, I'll come up to visit when I retire


----------



## youngdon

Bring your ammo, the coyotes are howling. Unfortunately I don't have time to hunt today.


----------



## hassell

Morning, weather alerts out for this area again, should be a snowy weekend.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

GM PT., it's Sunny and 63*, High today 82*, Low 60*, Wind NNE @ 4 mph...


----------



## beavertrapper

48 today and windy/31 at night....warm up coming for the weekend.....good for raccoon sets....bad for deer gun opener....


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

beavertrapper said:


> 48 today and windy/31 at night....warm up coming for the weekend.....good for raccoon sets....bad for deer gun opener....


you folks in mi. are just starting gun season?

dang this is the last weekend for most of our state


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 61* @ 5:30 A.M. High 71* Low 54*....


----------



## hassell

Suppose have snow on the ground, raining instead.


----------



## Catfish501

It's so cold here today that I saw a democrat with his hands in his own pocket!!


----------



## Varmintnv

Low of 28 in the biggest little city this morning. On ourbway to a high around 60. Good day for me to get out in the garage and clearcoat a few gunstocks and a hardhat I painted for a neighbor!

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------



## knapper

Today it got up to 10 and now is about 3, going to be a cold one tonight.


----------



## youngdon

Mid 70's today in Phoenix.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*High winds --power was out durning the night-a skift of snow--burrrrr cold 28 now-- high of 32 the low was 25---No hunting today-i'll catch up on things around the house-------------sb*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 56* @ 6:12 A.M. Dewpoint. 42*, Humidity 61%, Pressure 29.87"^, Wind SW @ 1 MPH., Gusts SSW @ 16 MPH., High 78*, Low 56*, .


----------



## knapper

Got up this morning and it was -1 with clear skies and no wind.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*21 THIS MORNING --HIGH OF 36 MAYBE-----SLEPPED IN SHOULD BE HUNTING------SB*


----------



## youngdon

52 this morning in Glendale it's supposed to be 79 for a high today


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2

Good morning all! This wind and sunshine should hopefully dry out the hunting gear from my trip Sunday. It was a wet one! The radar looked promising, but the rain hit us and hit us hard. So instead of being in the woods we were in the barn. Waiting it out and calling seeing if anything would be brave enough to step out in the rain. Anyway we had plenty of gun to get the job done.


----------



## youngdon

Lol yeah that 308 should do it for all but the meanest coyotes !


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2

We were packin' some serious heat. The woods are a no go for me this weekend though. It's youth deer gun.


----------



## knapper

Now it is -5 and going to get to -15 tonight.


----------



## fr3db3ar

Good mornin peeps. It's high 30's here this morning but no snow yet  A couple more weeks of firearms deer them I'm ready to hit the yotes hard when the ground is white.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT. It's 62*, High 75*, Low 57*... that's cold knapper, what does it get down to in the winter there? Well I am getting ready to start trapping, it is finally starting to cool down and some guys are already catching bobcats. So it's almost time to start trapping the low desert. Keep the thread alive...I'll be checking in, if I can get cell service. azpredatorhunter


----------



## knapper

azpredatorhunter said:


> Good morning PT. It's 62*, High 75*, Low 57*... that's cold knapper, what does it get down to in the winter there? Well I am getting ready to start trapping, it is finally starting to cool down and some guys are already catching bobcats. So it's almost time to start trapping the low desert. Keep the thread alive...I'll be checking in, if I can get cell service. azpredatorhunter


In the intreior of the state it has been -30 in Fairbanks and the area we get down to -20 to -25 once in a while but not normally.


----------



## hassell

Clear and cool this morning 16 F - -9 C, wind was brutal yesterday.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good afternoon PT, it's 55* with Rain, that's the High for today.


----------



## jswift

Lots of rain here at the house with 2.25" in the gauge since yesterday. Raining with 44* currently, snow level dropping to 6500' by tonight. Really need the moisture as it is the first measurable rain since early September but it is sure putting a damper on the youth deer hunting. All the washes running so we stayed put at the house instead of getting stuck out there.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT., it's 48* here in Central Arizona, High of 58* today with a 50% chance of rain, Low 47*...


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning PT, got our first snow yesterday and suppose to get a little today. low of 26 and an expected high of 39, its 28 right now. Should be out calling but I figured all the houndsmen would be running all the forest roads and besides I am alot more comfortable right where I am, lol


----------



## youngdon

It's 46 here in fabulous Las Vegas, with a high of 55. Dreary and overcast. The wifey and I spent all day unloading and unboxing a semi full of our....... Stuff. Next week I get to unload at the cabin. Something tells me I may be almost recovered by then. I've still got a lot more boxes here. ........ Moving sucks !


----------



## 220swift

good luck with that Don............... :hot:


----------



## 22magnum

Horrible day today 36°.


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT world--- its 18* @ 0524. Looks like we got about 10 more inches of snow last night. I had to pry the bottom of the outside door open with the broom to let my hay helpers out for their morn'in romp.lol. I"ll check snow depth after daybreak.

awprint:


----------



## catcapper

catcapper said:


> Morn'in PT world--- its 18* @ 0524. Looks like we got about 10 more inches of snow last night. I had to pry the bottom of the outside door open with the broom to let my hay helpers out for their morn'in romp.lol. I"ll check snow depth after daybreak.
> 
> awprint:


Up Date--->>> Yep--- we got 12-14" more of the white stuff. I had the jeep cleaned off yesterday.









awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT. It's 53* and it's only going up 10* more for a high today of 63*, Low 48*. That's a lot of snow catcapper...


----------



## 220swift

did they get that much up around Buena Vista cat?


----------



## beavertrapper

good morning to all......25 this mornin and little windy...temps stay down maybe we will b on the ice by Christmas....

awesome snow pics cat


----------



## catcapper

220swift said:


> did they get that much up around Buena Vista cat?


I didnt hear any reports about Bueny. I had to run over to Cotopaxi yesterday and they only got about 6"--- but who can tell.

Morn'in PT--- I know its not snow'in right now cause its 5* @ 0536. Temps today are to be in the upper 40's with clear skies.

awprint:


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2

Good morning all! About 2" of snow on the ground now. With 6" coming later today. Won't get above 32 today so it will all be around for the hunt tomorrow. Which will have a projected high of 25 with 20-30* winds out of the NNW


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... it's warming up 68* today... the wife and I got to go out and make one stand on Saturday, didn't see anything but it was all good...


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT. Up here in the high country @ 0530 is a brisk 9* and dark. Highs are to be back in the 40's with clear, sunny skies.

Post'in pictures like that Eric, makes me wanta send you a few truck loads of snow.lol.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Happy Thanxgiving Predator Talk... it's 54* @ 8 :55 A.M., Dewpoint 30*, Humidity 40%, Pressure 29.89"^., Wind N @ 0 MPH., Gusts NW @ 11 MPH. High Today 73*, Low Tonight 51*... lol catcapper, it will melt before it gets here... Well the wife is cooking the Turkey, a 20# Butterball and I am dying and waxing my new MB-650's, along with the (PIT) Shock-springs and Sterling swivels. O yeah, I am dying and waxing my old footholds just for show and tell... I don't have time to let the MB's rust, so I am not sure how they will turn out.


----------



## catcapper

Dang Eric--- that thing looks like it should be an accessory for an F-22 or like critter--- It sure is a thing of beauty. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT--- had a bit of a Chinook blow'in off the big mountains last evening and warmed us up some. Its 21* here in the Colorado Wet Mountains @ 0555. Highs will be in the upper 40's to low 50's and again--- sunny skies all day.

awprint:


----------



## Varmintnv

44` and dropping here in the Reno-Sparks area this morning. We're looking forward to ourbfirst snow of the season here at 4500`. Supposed to start snowing any moment and continue thru 10:00 or so and leave us with 1"-3". Then temps will plummet into single digits over nite. Tomorrow is supposed to bring us another 3"-6" and our lows should hold in the single digits through the weekend. Daytime highs will be mid 30's to low 40's.

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------



## youngdon

It's 45 here in fabulous Las Vegas. We will have a windy afternoon.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

They are some heavy duty traps catcapper. We are heading out to start trapping in the morning. Going to stay at an old ranch in the middle of the desert. I hope to post some pics when we get back in a week...if I can post that is. I keep getting logged out! every time I try to post.


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT--- the temps here are 27* at 0512. Wind is cook'in along 35 to 40 mph with gusts to 60. New storm hit'in in a matter of hours 6 to 12 inches of snow before 1700 this evening.

Maybe I should take a vacation down in fabulous Las Vegas.lol.

Hope ya have a great time chase'in fur AZ.

awprint:


----------



## hassell

We didn't get any snow at the house, 1000 ft up and higher was where the action was, lots highways shut down, cooling down now -20 for the weekend.


----------



## youngdon

catcapper said:


> Morn'in PT--- the temps here are 27* at 0512. Wind is cook'in along 35 to 40 mph with gusts to 60. New storm hit'in in a matter of hours 6 to 12 inches of snow before 1700 this evening.
> 
> Maybe I should take a vacation down in fabulous Las Vegas.lol.
> 
> Hope ya have a great time chase'in fur AZ.
> 
> awprint:


I'll do my best to clear the boxes out of a room for you Cat.


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT'ers--- Its 14* below zero up here in the Colorado Rockys @ 0509. Wind is fairly calm after the major ground blizzards that blew through yesterday. Highs today will only be in the 30's but the sun should be shine'in.

3' to 4' drifts across the drive and stock pens--- looks like the snow plow is gonna work overtime today.

awprint:


----------



## beavertrapper

mornin all......18 dregs with a little wind and a little snow.....gonna get colder and chance of more snow by monday.....cold and ice and snow has missed us so far but not for much longer.... I can't wait. hopin and prayin everyone who's been hit by the cold icy stuff are doin well.

hav a great day everyone


----------



## straightshot

Good morning everyone!!! -18 degrees and snowing at work today!


----------



## knapper

Were at 35 and fog with little change in sight. I want more snow.


----------



## hassell

-20 here this morning, only one frozen water line.


----------



## dwtrees

It was -22 here this morning at 8:15 am and now it is -17 at 11:17 pm. At least the wind has died down some so the wind chill is only around -30.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Good morning PT. It's 21 here in SE Wisco, heading up to 28 with a little snow coming. Waiting for the deer boys to wrap it up before getting out for the coyotes. Getting the bug!!!!


----------



## Varmintnv

4' and calm here in the biggest little city. We got another 2" of snow yesterday. I should be out hunting this morning, but my son borrowed my truck last nite and hasn't brought it back yet!

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------



## hassell

Varmintnv said:


> 4' and calm here in the biggest little city. We got another 2" of snow yesterday. I should be out hunting this morning, but my son borrowed my truck last nite and hasn't brought it back yet!
> 
> Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


Hope it comes back in one piece!!!


----------



## Varmintnv

I'm not worried, he's a good driver, and he's anal 'bout taking care of cars.

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------



## dwtrees

Did he make it back yet?


----------



## beavertrapper

I know its evening but I dont care....good evening all....got up at 4am this morning to 4 degrees and a little wind. few snow flurries but nothing real. wind has picked up to a constant 15-20mph....temps and wind are gonna stay with us for a bit.

lakes are starting ice over,just need the wind to die down a little.

Hav a good nite y'all


----------



## Varmintnv

Yep!! Truck and son made it home safe!

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning Predator Talk... it's 53* High today 63* Low 43*...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Not much traffic here on Predator Talk lately?


----------



## fr3db3ar

Well it's only 16* here so the connection is slow :?)


----------



## beavertrapper

19* right now.....blowing snow,4.5" today another 5" comin tonight.

hav a good one everyone


----------



## hassell

Just above freezing today, kind of nice.


----------



## youngdon

36* here in Vegas tonight ! Snow west of town on the mountain !


----------



## hassell

Suppose to get some snow last night but was frigging raining, roads will be a challenge.


----------



## youngdon

Yikes ! Slip and slide time. 39* here this AM, it's supposed to hit 60* today.


----------



## knapper

Its about 17 here and we have had 10 inches of snow in the last two days and maybe we get a little more but, I think it is mostly done, time to clean up now.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

It's 65* here... high 71* , low 44*.


----------



## beavertrapper

22* right now with chance of rain tomorrow. 10" of snow on the ground right now and some lakes hav 2-3" of ice......hopin for a deep freeze after Friday.


----------



## hassell

Snow is all gone, maybe a green Christmas.


----------



## beavertrapper

37* and light rain...temp gonna drop but not til late tonight....might have to wait little longer to get on ice


----------



## hassell

Hopefully warmer than yesterday which was a high of -6, snow alert out for today only.


----------



## knapper

While driving to Anchorage this week I saw temps of at least -16. The moon was full and the skies were clear, you could see everything.


----------



## youngdon

I bet you couldn't see Uranus !


----------



## knapper

Looking out the window of the pickup I knew exactaly where it was.


----------



## 220swift

Don, that gives a whole new meaning to "shooting the moon"........... :razz:


----------



## knapper

Too cold for that.


----------



## glenway

Still dark here but lots of ice from the storm and limbs falling around the homestead. Running on generator power since last night. Still raining with 32 degrees.


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT--- its 2* at 0457 up here in the high country--- 2" of snow last night--- moon is out and bright--- looks like s sunny day with cool temps.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon

43* here in LV this morning it should make it to 60 today.


----------



## Varmintnv

24 here in Sparks NV this morning, with 91% humidity. Looking for a high of 42.

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------



## glenway

Still without power but it's expected to be repaired Friday. Our power company, Consumers Power, says this is the worst ice storm in its 120+ year history, Utility lines are down everywhere with tree limbs on them. Getting service by Friday seems like quite a challenge.

The sliver lining is that I didn't have to cut trees down to get firewood. Even though it's all green wood, it works fine in the outdoor furnace. Plenty of heat and hot water, so I'm not complaining.

12 degrees at 6 am with more snow on the way.


----------



## hassell

Foggy and just below freezing, compact snow Fri. driving S. and monsoon rains coming back last night.

You're probably one of the lucky ones Glen, lot of people would be lost without power etc..


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Christmas Eve Morning PT... it's 52* @ 9:03 am. High 70* Low 45*


----------



## youngdon

A brisk 41 here in fabulous Las Vegas this morning........


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT and Happy New Year! It's 46* @ 8:09 A.M., Dewpoint 28*, Humidity 51%, Pressure 29.94"^., Wind N @ 5 MPH, Gusts N @ 10 MPH., High 73* Low 47*... is this thread dead? Not much going on here at Predator Talk either... What's going on?


----------



## knapper

We are up to about 25 and may get some snow.


----------



## hassell

Couple inches snow couple degrees below.


----------



## Sethah

Woke up to 5" of snow and it is going to continue all day. Possible 30 mph winds as well. Should make checking traps fun.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

42* this AM


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT... it's 67* @ 10:35 A.M. The High today 74* Low 48*...


----------



## hassell

Snowing this morning, raining this afternoon.


----------



## hassell

Monsoon rains at 4 am, cleared off and froze, should be exciting driving to work.


----------



## glenway

-10 degrees at 8 am and it's supposed to get cold next week! Gotta cut some more wood!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning, it's 52* @ 8:23 A.M. High today 74* Low 49*... 5* in my home town, with a wind-chill of -25*...


----------



## knapper

33 here and a mix of rain and snow, light on both.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning. It's 47* @ 7:25 A.M. High 72* Low 47*...


----------



## hassell

Clear skys, -6 and -8 for the weekend, the whole valley shut down yesterday morning from the rain during the night, all the roads were solid ice, 30 mph on the drive to work.


----------



## glenway

Owosso, MI

Overcast

Last updated

‎6‎:‎55‎:‎00‎ ‎AM

Temperature

28°

Humidity

100%

*Lots of snow last night and with sub-zero temps on the way, I gotta do some plowing at first light*. *It's a beautiful sight in winter wonderland!*


----------



## Spanky

A little colder than what they said it would be -12, the snow level in the mountains is about 7 to 10 feet below what they should have this time of year, the sledders are having a tough go.


----------



## Roblor1985

Sunday Jan 5 2014 - 8" up to 15" of snow forecasted. High of 23° Low of -13°. Monday is High of -2° with a Low of -13° (not including wind chill). Tuesday High and Low of 13°. Should be a fun few days to try and hunt.

EDIT: To do a degree symbol on a PC - Hold ALT and press 2-4-8 on your keypad on the right side of your keyboard. Let go of ALT and viola! You get a °


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT. It's 45* @ 7:53 A.M. High 67* Low 43*...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

EDIT: To do a degree symbol on a PC - Hold ALT and press 2-4-8 on your keypad on the right side of your keyboard. Let go of ALT and viola! You get a °[/quote] no ALT on my phone...


----------



## knapper

My wife is stuck in Chaigao till friday due to snow storms there and booked up flights.


----------



## dwtrees

knapper said:


> My wife is stuck in Chaigao till friday due to snow storms there and booked up flights.


You stay out of trouble until she get home. Can you say hunting time!!!!!!! lol. Hope she make it home safely.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*-7 this morn and 2" fresh snow :frown2: *


----------



## glenway

-11 with 13 inches of fresh snow over ice-covered back roads. Power went out yesterday and the generator that ran for 8 straight days a week ago wouldn't start this time. Dang. Tried to get to a neighbor's house to borrow a generator and got stuck in the road and turned around after getting un-stuck. Power came back on within two hours. Yay! Then I got the generator running. Double yay!

I found out that the generator issue was my fault for topping off the oil too much. After draining some off, it started and ran. Still looking for a backup generator in the 7,000 watt category but haven't bit the bullet yet.

Weather is expected to break a bit in the coming days.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*-17 here this morn----been below 0 since the week-end----be warming up by this week-end----BOY sure used a lot of fire wood this pasted week-but warm and cozy------------------s*b


----------



## hassell

Slowly warming up here also, suppose to rain Fri., snow Sat.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 51* Here in Sunny Arizona... High today 69* Low 45*.


----------



## hassell

Morning, the alerts are out, snow the last couple days, monsoon rains right now and high winds through out the day, plans for the day may be changed.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

good morning PT, it's around 39* this morning, high 72* Low 49*... hassell, monsoon? In BC? I don't get it. In Arizona we have monsoons in the summer...


----------



## hassell

azpredatorhunter said:


> good morning PT, it's around 39* this morning, high 72* Low 49*... hassell, monsoon? In BC? I don't get it. In Arizona we have monsoons in the summer...


When the rain is bouncing off the roof I call it monsoon rains, it will be snowing like crazy up real high, will be tough driving as the rain has nowhere to go with the snow on the shoulders.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2

Morning, rain here till about noon. High of 48. This weather is so strange, -40 Monday and Tuesday then upper to mid 40's rest of week.


----------



## hassell

Warm out this morning, close to freezing, I've mini-lakes all over the property after a day of rain plus the snow I had is pretty well gone.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

hassell said:


> When the rain is bouncing off the roof I call it monsoon rains, it will be snowing like crazy up real high, will be tough driving as the rain has nowhere to go with the snow on the shoulders.


lol...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT. It's 63* @ 10:22 A.M. High today 72* Low 48*... High 70's for the rest of the week.


----------



## hassell

Real warm today, 50 for a high.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning all...it's 46* High Today 74*.


----------



## knapper

We are supposed to warm up to 30 today and later this week up in the 40's and get some rain. There goes the easy traveling.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt. It's in the 50's with a high of 75* today...suckers...lol.


----------



## catcapper

I'd die of some type of heat ailment if'in I was to be liv'in down in your country Eric.

Up here in the high country its 18* at 0812 but were gonna be cook'in this afternoon at around 37*.

Oh--- Morn'in PT.

awprint:


----------



## knapper

We are headed into a warm spell with temps. into the 40s and rain, it is already around 35 but, no rain yet.


----------



## dwtrees

We hit a high of 41 today but now the wind is blowin 35 mph with gusts to 55mph. we could have gusts up to 70 mph early in the morning.


----------



## hassell

To warm for this time of year, -3 > -6 C at night and above freezing during the day.


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT. Still cold and dark up here on the mountain at 0536. Temp is 14*. Sunshine today with low winds. Should be in the upper 50's today down in the desert--- I hope I see 50* today here.

awprint:


----------



## hassell

catcapper said:


> Morn'in PT. Still cold and dark up here on the mountain at 0536. Temp is 14*. Sunshine today with low winds. Should be in the upper 50's today down in the desert--- I hope I see 50* today here.
> 
> awprint:


 Cold and dark, must be a tough area to get any mail delivered too !!!


----------



## knapper

We are up into the 40s here and snow is melting. The only thing more snow is on the way and we have a couple of months of winter snows to go, maybe more.


----------



## hassell

We have an inversion keeping the clouds low in the valleys, basicly the same forcast for the next 10 days, + 4 > 6 C high's ---- - 3 > 4 C at night, very warm for this time of year.


----------



## catcapper

Maybe I'll touch off a few rounds of starburst next time a package gets close Rick.LOL.

Brrrrrrr--- still cold and dark here at 0540.

awprint:


----------



## hassell

catcapper said:


> Maybe I'll touch off a few rounds of starburst next time a package gets close Rick.LOL.
> 
> Brrrrrrr--- still cold and dark here at 0540.
> 
> awprint:


 No Kidding.


----------



## Varmintnv

No snow here in the biggest little city. Been low to mid 50's for a couple weeks. Overnite lows have been high teens to mid 20's with no real end in sight. Drier than a popcorn fart! If we don't get some significant snow in the next couple months we'll be on water rationing this summer!

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning all... it's 50* @ 5:08 A.M. High 78* Low 49*...


----------



## 22magnum

30s had sleet and drizzle which made getting to work suck.









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*MORNING ALL----at 7:15am---------heat wave its 3 above and the Good Lord gave us another 8" of the white stuff and its still coming down some.{ running out of room to put it :help: } Guess it will help with the water levels this summer{ summer whats that---still 4 months away :teeth: }---beats a HURRICANE i GUESS-- :biggrin: :lol: -----HAVE A GREAT DAY------SB*


----------



## hassell

Still have the inversion till Tues., about 10 > 12 ft. less snow in the mountains for this time of year.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning PT... it's 54* @ 6:58 A.M. High today only 72* Low 54*...


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT.

What a difference a day makes. Yesterday at this time it was 2* up here in the high country. Its 17* at 0700 with sunny skies for today and highs in the upper 50's.

awprint:


----------



## Daamud

10* and slowly dropping in SE Wisconsin. 2" of fluff over night. Light wind as of now.

Going out for my first time since I moved back to the area. Got a late start due to some snow plowing that needed done.


----------



## glenway

Already went wood cutting this morning, because the "mild" temperature of 22 degrees is as good as it is going to get for a week or so. Arizona is looking pretty good right now, but I'm still a couple of months away. It'll probably be too hot for me in April. Hey, Eric, try to keep it around 80 for me.


----------



## knapper

glenway said:


> Already went wood cutting this morning, because the "mild" temperature of 22 degrees is as good as it is going to get for a week or so. Arizona is looking pretty good right now, but I'm still a couple of months away. It'll probably be too hot for me in April. Hey, Eric, try to keep it around 80 for me.


80 is way too hot for me.


----------



## dwtrees

70* year around would be just about perfect. Too bad there isn't a place like that in the lower 48.

Was 33* yesterday at 7:00 am and the temp has steadily been dropping since. Snowing now with the winds going to be 30 mph with gust of 50 to 55 mph tonight and all day tomorrow. Got to love this country to keep living here.


----------



## youngdon

35* here this morning. It should warm up to the mid to high 60's


----------



## catcapper

Damn Don--- your gonna freeze to death.LOL>

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning... it's 65* @ 10:46 A.M. High 74* Low 52*. I will try Glen but I don't think it will happen...


----------



## dwtrees

At 6:30 pm it is a balmy -7 here with 40 to 50 mph winds. Low tonight -17 with a high tomorrow of -4. The wind is suppose to be dying down tonight.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*dwt-----you sent it my way,,, -12 this morning with the wind -36------another inside day for this old coot----high today -2 ------Have a Great DAY GUYS--------------------sb*


----------



## youngdon

24 * here this AM


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morninwg PT, it's 58* @ 9o A.M. High 73* Low 48*... 2001 posts! Not bad, I think it was a lot more when Stonegod was posting! What do you think guys, isn't it time to let him back? Things just haven't been the same without Stonegod...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Don, what do you think?


----------



## dwtrees

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *dwt-----you sent it my way,,, -12 this morning with the wind -36------another inside day for this old coot----high today -2 ------Have a Great DAY GUYS--------------------sb*


Sorry about that. Now the bad news, there's about 5 more days of it coming. The good news, it should warm up about the end of April. lol


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*ITS -17 THIS MORNING and thats not wind chill at 7:20 am---Used lots of fire wood these last 2 weeks--------------Have a Warm Day if you can------------sb*


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT. Its -2* up here in the high country at 0532. High today of 27 with sunshine.

I almost didn't know it was you Skip--- you changed colors--- just like that funny little lizard.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 50* @ 7:59 A.M. High today 74* Low 50*... I am thinking about going hunting when it warms up...


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2

When it warms up!!! Lol. I would love a low of 50 right now. Record low in the buckeye (I think) of -10. With windchill around -35.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

LOL CS2... it's cold out to me.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*I thought I'd change to Red and it would warm me up some :hot: ---its only -1 now----sb*


----------



## youngdon

That almost makes me want to put long pants on Skip !


----------



## 220swift

youngdon said:


> That almost makes me want to put long pants on Skip !


 :tmi:


----------



## 22magnum

We are at 29° expected to be 75° by Friday. We had a small winter storm yesterday.









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

22magnum said:


> We are at 29° expected to be 75° by Friday. We had a small winter storm yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


 Be Careful 22mag, fema my come and spray dispersants...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning Predator Talk Members, the temp has dropped from 50* @ 5am. to 44* @ 7:18 am. High today 75*, and the Low tonight 52*...


----------



## knapper

We are finally getting back down below freezing at night and will head that direction in the day time too, we want snow too.


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT. Its -8* here in the high country at 0514 with 12 inches of new snow. Sunshine by this afternoon hopefully with highs in the mid 30's

Hope that ground rodent gives us an early spring--- I'm ready for mud season.lol.

awprint:


----------



## hassell

Morning, -12 C here, a bit colder yesterday, 4 " of white stuff so back to having a white yard.


----------



## knapper

send some of the white stuff our way please.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 49* @ 7;08 A.M. High 59* Low 41*... it's cold a hell.


----------



## dwtrees

Going to get cold tonight here - low around -22*, high tomorrow around -2*. Got to love it here in ND.


----------



## hassell

About -25 with the wind this morning, alerts out for the wind which is suppose to be for one day but cool temps the rest of the week.


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT.

Two more inches of snow last night. Its -15* at 0551 up here in the high country with a high of 8* and sunny for this afternoon.

awprint:


----------



## hassell

-27 with a slight breeze.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT. It's 49* @ 8:40 A.M. High 62* Low 47*... it's going to warm up in a few days.


----------



## glenway

Ho hum. Another single-digit morning with the promise of more of the same for the next week.


----------



## hassell

Warming up here, -16, rain forcast for next week.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT... it's 51* @ 7:59 A.M. High 74* Low 52*.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I hate to do it..


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Arizona Predator Callers, has a club outing Saturday. I don't have any camo shorts!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 53* @ 6:33 A.M. High 76* Low 52* Ha. No one posting? Can't handle the heat? Lol don't be a hater...


----------



## hassell

Snowing right now, looks like 4>5 inches overnight, staying warm for the next while.


----------



## glenway

12 degrees below zero in mid Michigan. Dang, AZ, you had to rub it in. I already saw a photo of my sister visiting from Michigan on the golf course at Mountain Brook in Gold Canyon yesterday. She sure picked a good time to get away.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 59* @ 8:54 A.M. High 78* Low 53*... it's been nice this week, snakes are comming out already...!


----------



## knapper

Getting around 0 here and will get a little colder be fore it warms up and snows some, that is what they say in the forcast.


----------



## hassell

A bit of rain this morning, after getting 8 inches of snow yesterday the temps went up to 60 F.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning Predator Talk. It is Sunny and 55* @ 8:13 A.M. High Today 82* Low Tonight 55* Now it's starting to feel like good O'l Arizona. Reminder: I lived in the cold ass midwest for over 20 years, I worked outside most of my life. I have gone from working in sub-zero temps. to welding in desert when it was 122*... if I could do it all over again, I would have moved here 40 years ago...lol. What state can you go skiing in morning, and swimming in the afternoon? Hint: It starts with an A, and ends with an A...and it's not Alaska.


----------



## youngdon

Alabama ?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Wow, we have a winner...


----------



## 220swift

Colorado, in the same area......Oh that's not an "A", must be all the fumes in the air here now...... :nut:


----------



## hassell

Arkansa.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

220swift said:


> Colorado, in the same area......Oh that's not an "A", must be all the fumes in the air here now...... :nut:


 Your right 220, if your were a Canadian... it would sound like this " A Colorado A?...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

hassell said:


> Arkansa.


 ding ding ding.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good Morning PT, it's 59*, High 86*, Low 55*.


----------



## Varmintnv

It's 54° in the biggest little city. Headed to 63° for a high, but the wind will be 25-45 mph with gusts to 60mph. Not gonna be a pretty day.

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT. 85* again! It's going to be a hot summer...


----------



## hassell

Morning, the winds have slowed down, just above freezing and the snow is melting fast.


----------



## knapper

We are around 15 abouve and no snow.


----------



## dwtrees

Woohooo, We hit 41* today and a normal 10 to 15 mph wind. Suppeosed to be high 30's tomorrow too.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 64* @ 8:45 High 83* Low 57*...


----------



## hassell

Raining pretty good tonight, suppose to get 5" snow, last storm 6'' and up of snow everywhere, we had 1/2".


----------



## Guest

Good morning PT...it's 28 degrees @ 5:39am. High of 55 and a low of 23 here in Loveland, CO.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT... it's 59* @ 7:18 am. High 81*Low 50*... The wife and daughter brought home a puppy last night. Joy!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt. It's 62* High 74* low 50*...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT... it's 51*, High 77*, Low 50*...


----------



## knapper

It was 1 today when I checked the temp. eariler today.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT. It's 51* @ 7:45 am. High 78* Low 53*.


----------



## Varmintnv

28* @7:00 pst here in the biggest little city. Looking for a high of 63* Would be an awesome day to get out to the range, but my son's puppy has caught Parvo and we have to take him into the vet this morning for a 2nd iv treatment. yeaaaaaaaa dangit!

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------



## hassell

-12C here this morning, super crunchy.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT.. it's 54* @ 8 2 am. High 78*, Low 55*


----------



## hassell

Been frigging cold the last too many days, I think everyone is waiting for spring, suppose to get above freezing the next couple days.


----------



## fr3db3ar

It's been a little chilly here as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

I put on a jacket last night !


----------



## knapper

It go into the 30s today, got some stuff done too.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT... it's 62* @ 9:00 AM. High today 76* Low 57*...


----------



## glenway

It's 9 degrees now and going down to -12(F) tonight for a new record. Sounds more like a broken one to me. Right now there are 8 wild turkeys eating my bird seed, because food is so scarce now. Desperation has set in and we are in for at least another week of freezing cold.


----------



## youngdon

I'll likely have to wear my jacket again tonight. Brrrr ! The quail are out and about here just to irritate my dogs on their walks.


----------



## glenway

-15(F) at 6:20 am. Nuff said.


----------



## hassell

glenway said:


> -15(F) at 6:20 am. Nuff said.


 I guess the saying - put another log in the fire - has been sung a few times this winter.


----------



## glenway

Yeah, Rick. The stash is being depleted rapidly but the outdoor furnace sure beats burning fuel oil. It's up to -5 already. Yippee!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT. It's 67* and Sunny @ 8:36 A.M. High 76*, Low 59*...


----------



## youngdon

I took the dogs out from the hotel (avatar boy had to chase the ducks....... AGAIN) the wind coming off the lake made me pull the sleeves down on my Henley. I've seen four coyotes in the past couple of days apparently the island here in Havasu is loaded with them.


----------



## hassell

Of course being the weekend it turned cold. The yotes get a break today, -18 and winds gusting to I don't know -- but the house is shaking and creaking.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning. It's 57* @ 85 am. Dewpoint 55* Humidity 98%, Pressure 29.90"^, Wind WNW @ 3 mph., Gusts WNW @ 25 mph. High 68* W/ T-Storms, Low 53*...70 days without rain untill today...


----------



## dwtrees

-19 here this morning with winds 25 to 40 mph. Down right nasty cold. Tonight it is -11 right now but the wind has died down to 5 mph.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*march 2 2014 7am----morning Guys & Gals*


----------



## hassell

Another nasty day, have a snow alert out so was hoping it would warm up a bit, HA !! frigging wind is brutal.


----------



## glenway

-3 right now in mid-Michigan but the melting starts tomorrow. The Great Lakes will get a needed boost this year but sump pumps will be working overtime.


----------



## hassell

Another day of rain, those that didn't shovel roofs off may be in trouble.


----------



## 22magnum

39° beautiful day.









Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwtrees

Heat wave warning here. We hit 41* today and going to be 50* Sunday. Definitely going out hunting Sunday.


----------



## hassell

Pouring rain here this morning, was hoping to get out but its flooded everywhere.


----------



## knapper

WE are warming up some but, snow could still come. Went out and rode snowmanchines aka snowmobiles for a couple of days and saw wolf kill that was a couple of weeks old and lots of old tracks but nothing for a good set and the wind picked up so much that the wind was blowing snow and filling our tracks of the machines in less than five min. The temps went from -5 to 30 above in the same day. It was a great trip and we hope to get out again before the snow is gone.


----------



## fr3db3ar

I think our snow is moldy. There's this green stuff showing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwtrees

We are supposed to get snow on Saturday. Forecast is for 1 to 3 inches with a high of 25 and a low of 8. Just what I need as the drain field froze up 2 days ago. What a pain in the butt. Anyone got any good way to thaw a froze up drain field?


----------



## youngdon

Drain field as in septic system ?

Eat Jalapenos ! ?


----------



## dwtrees

youngdon said:


> Drain field as in septic system ?


Ya, the pump in the grey water tank works but the pipe going out to the drain field or the field itself is frozen.


----------



## knapper

We just had a snow storm hit us, by suprise and the wind is blowing and the snow is falling with about 3" on the ground.


----------



## Glen

Hi Gang;

It's 50 deg. and sunny here in Salt Lake today.

I have been out hunting the west desert twice now but with the spring thaw making all the roads a muddy mess I have been stuck once already.

It's a good thing some other guys were driving around and stopped to help. I ran out my winch and hooked to there truck for an anchor & pulled myself out.


----------



## knapper

The snow we got the other day will be around for a week or two they say and then things will turn toward spring and black bear hunting. I have not given up on the predator hunting yet, did not get out much this year. Always next year.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning predator talk... it's 55* @ 7:37 am. High 85*, Low 55*...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT. It's 58* @ 8:11 am. High today 80* Low 54*...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt... it's NICE OUT:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

knapper said:


> WE are warming up some but, snow could still come. Went out and rode snowmanchines aka snowmobiles for a couple of days and saw wolf kill that was a couple of weeks old and lots of old tracks but nothing for a good set and the wind picked up so much that the wind was blowing snow and filling our tracks of the machines in less than five min. The temps went from -5 to 30 above in the same day. It was a great trip and we hope to get out again before the snow is gone.


Knapper, your still trapping? How long is your season?


----------



## knapper

azpredatorhunter said:


> Knapper, your still trapping? How long is your season?


Only thing open is yote and wolf. still out looking for them when I can. Limited time out due to wife not letting me take the snowmobiles out by myself and I want to do that during the week when there is a lot less traffic out there on the trails and country side. It takes a lot of area to keep one animal feed and so you need to look around a lot when calling instead of using traps and snares. Do have more libreal limits on the trapping regs. instead of hunting regs.


----------



## hassell

Typical spring weather here, -1 > -4 C at night which is good for the runoff in the mountains.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt... it's 74* @ 9:47 AM. High today 85* Low 57*...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning, it's 59* @ 7:24 A.M. High 87* Low 58*...


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Snowing again this morning---there was 2 partridge-[ruffle grouse] in my bird feeder this morn--everything is hungry---snow has to stop or were going to lose alot of wildlife this winter-------enought already :help: *

* sb*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning, it's 65* @ 88 A.M. High today 81*, Low 55*


----------



## knapper

Its about 10 here with the highs to be in the upper 30's. Clear skies.


----------



## hassell

Had a warm morning today +5 C, finally some action in the garlic patch.


----------



## youngdon

With Cindy ?......... I'm having a hard time believing you.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> With Cindy ?......... I'm having a hard time believing you.


 I don't think I'll let her read this one ! HA!!!


----------



## catcapper

:fryingpan:

awprint:


----------



## fr3db3ar

Rain this morning, snow now, sunshine expected later. Welcome to Michigan where we can have all 4 seasons in one day.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*U.P. weather Dumbed on again 7 more inches we're close to 300" fallen so far this winter and we've had 73 days of o and below this winter which is a new record--this is what it looked like this morning when i got up--Its 25 now and sunny---just got the cleaning up done not much room to put any more--Oh Well i'm dreaming of a white summer and it looks like I'll get me wish LOL but Good morning to all it could be worse----------sb---p.s. the flakes last night were as big as silver dollars*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good mornjing... I am glad to see you guys posting. It's only 66* @ 9:57 A.M. High today 78* Low 54* it's been cold here for the last few days. Damn that's a lot of snow...reminds me of the blizzard of 79...


----------



## hassell

You got your hands full there Skip, might have to send a care pkg. of veggies your way this summer.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning... it's 60* @ 7:33 A.m. High 85* Low 58*... Nice & Nice...


----------



## hassell

Rain and more rain, suppose to be nicer by Mon..


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning my peeps... it's 61* @ 6:10 A.M. High 82* Low 54*...


----------



## dwtrees

Good Morning All, 16* here this morning and a blizzard out there. We already have 7" on the ground with 25 to 35 mph winds. I tried to get to work this morning and made it 1/2 mile down the road and turned around cause I couldn't see the road any more. Go figure, 50* yesterday and sun shinning, 16* and a blizzard today. Got to love it.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning... so much for spring:


----------



## youngdon

19* here in Seligman. We should reach a high of 60 or so.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

One of these days Don... I love the desert but I don't need to be smack dab in the middle of it.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Glenway, what's the weather like up there?


----------



## youngdon

azpredatorhunter said:


> One of these days Don... I love the desert but I don't need to be smack dab in the middle of it.


This is high desert, lots of junipers and jackrabbits the size of Coues deer.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

It's been a long time, in the 90's we drove Route 66, from Chicago to Vegas I am sure nothings changed much. The only reason I haven't made the move is grandma needs our help.


----------



## youngdon

I can see Rt 66 from my deck. I have a pic. here somewhere.

Where would you move to ?









If you click on the pic to enlarge it you'll see the train just over the trees. Rt66 is just a few yards farther. to the right is Seligman and to the left will take you to Peach Springs and Kingman.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Looks cold...


----------



## youngdon

Thats a pic from march 2013


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning predator talk... it's 70* @ 11:50 A.M. High today 76* Low 53*.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys, it's 50* @ 7:07 am. High today only 68* and windy... Low 49*. Burrrrrrr.


----------



## hassell

Things are greening up nicely.


----------



## youngdon

Rain in las Vegas today.....?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT... it's 46* @ 6:12am. High 71* Low 51*. Nice in cool day.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning guys got, got little over an inch of snow overnight. I was going to play golf today, oh well back to the shop and work on a new call, I have been thinking of.

28 for a low with 52 expected for the high and 9 mph winds in the forecast.


----------



## youngdon

43* in Vegas this morning with a high of 68*

Paint your balls red Ed. Just let it dry good so you don't get it on your putter.


----------



## catcapper

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf

LOL, Don I have played in a tournament for charity with snow on the ground. Color of the ball wasnt a problem. It was trying to find it when it got buried in the snow. Also have played at night with the little light sticks in the clear balls, now that was really interesting after a few drinks, lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT...


----------



## glenway

Dang.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*snow and more snow--county plows got my mail box this morning :teeth: *


----------



## dwtrees

Looks like he aimed for that one.


----------



## hassell

Little rain overnight, + 10 C, taking a long time to warm up this spring.


----------



## knapper

It is time for me to put a way the winter toys and calling and get ready for summer with first the bear hunting and boating. Seasons change quickly up here.


----------



## glenway

36 degrees now in mid-Michigan but flying to 90+ in Arizona. Bye, bye snow piles, downed tree limbs, and mud for a while.


----------



## hassell

glenway said:


> 36 degrees now in mid-Michigan but flying to 90+ in Arizona. Bye, bye snow piles, downed tree limbs, and mud for a while.


 Enjoy the well deserved break, good luck.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT. It's 55* @ 5:28am. High today 89* Low 58*...


----------



## youngdon

I'm glad I moved away from that heat............It'll only be 81 here in Seligman on Wed and Thurs. And 91 in Vegas if I go back by then.


----------



## dwtrees

Just watched the weather forecast for ND and we are having a heat wave. Temp was 59* today and supposed to be 64* tomorrow and 73* on Wednesday. Hopefully that will melt the 14 inches of snow we got last Monday.


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT--- its 9 degrees here in the high country @ 0606 with cloudy skies and a 40% chance of rain/snow today.

The April storm I wait for every year arrived yesterday.

I got the fertilizer (800 lbs on my best 12 acres) out on the hay fields Saturday afternoon and the snow started Sunday at around 1:00 p.m..

Theres 4" on the ground right now--- when it melts--- in goes my fertilizer. I love it when a plan comes together. :teeth:

awprint:


----------



## hassell

Morning PT, frosty mornings, greening up fast around here, another week and the lawn will be ready for its first cut.


----------



## hassell

catcapper said:


> Morn'in PT--- its 9 degrees here in the high country @ 0606 with cloudy skies and a 40% chance of rain/snow today.
> 
> The April storm I wait for every year arrived yesterday.
> 
> I got the fertilizer (800 lbs on my best 12 acres) out on the hay fields Saturday afternoon and the snow started Sunday at around 1:00 p.m..
> 
> Theres 4" on the ground right now--- when it melts--- in goes my fertilizer. I love it when a plan comes together. :teeth:
> 
> awprint:


 Thats the perfect combination Cat.


----------



## glenway

Snow and 24 degrees this morning. Back to reality after vacationing in the 90s last week. Ugh! We also had 70 mph straight winds while I was gone. Lost a few very large conifers, as a result. The chainsaws and I will get a workout later today.


----------



## hassell

glenway said:


> Snow and 24 degrees this morning. Back to reality after vacationing in the 90s last week. Ugh! We also had 70 mph straight winds while I was gone. Lost a few very large conifers, as a result. The chainsaws and I will get a workout later today.


 Dang thats downright nasty for this time of year Glen, glad I live North of you.


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PTer's--- Were gonna be warm'in up for the next few days--- its *MUD SEASON!!!! :doh:*

Its 16 degrees in the high rockies @ 0548 with afternoon temps to be around 66 degrees and lots of sunshine.

awprint:


----------



## glenway

19 degrees this morning. I thought the temp was supposed to go the other way this time of year. Now I'm wondering if Arizona was a dream.


----------



## youngdon

It's 25 here in Seligman. supposed to hit 80 today


----------



## Beta

Started snowing here in MN this morning. The robins are looking pretty puffed up and pissed. When I looked in the mirror I realized that I did too. :smiley-chores017:


----------



## glenway

Yeah, those robins. They came back way too early this year, and in so doing, explains their 80-percent mortality rate.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT. It's 66* @ 6:34 am. High 90* Low 65*.


----------



## Beta

We have a few apples that were left on the trees after the bees decided to chew them up. The robins have been busy with those, maybe it will tide some of them over.


----------



## hassell

Beta said:


> We have a few apples that were left on the trees after the bees decided to chew them up. The robins have been busy with those, maybe it will tide some of them over.


They don't do well on fermented apples.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*I woke up this morning to this white crap ---dang its the 17th of April--I MIGHT AS WELL TURN INTO A SNOWMAN--LOL---This is my back yard------------4-17-14----my butt is dragging just finished the clean-up--got 3 more inches since this pic was taken---------------------------------sb*


----------



## hassell

Skip -- I don't see the riding mower under that white stuff!!!


----------



## Beta

Lovely stuff! I think lots of butts are dragging today. Sun is doing it's job here though, melting pretty fast and I now have a sloppy mud driveway again after it just dried and took the harrow to it. Oh well.


----------



## prairiewolf

It's global warming Skip !!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

prairiewolf said:


> It's global warming Skip !!!


Yep...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

good morning guys...it's 74* @ 8o am. High today 83* Low 62*. Great day to go out hunting in the desert...


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*THINK SPRING---------ITS GOING TO BE IN THE 50'S EASTER SUNDAY------ITS 29 RIGHT NOW AT 7AM :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ITS CLIMBING--------------SB*


----------



## youngdon

It's 64 here in fabulous Las Vegas it should reach 84 as a high !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys. It's 69 @ 7:47 am. High 84* Low 63*...


----------



## hassell

Foggy and snowing here yesterday in Alberta.


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT folks--- were at 34 degrees here in the high rockies this morn'in at 0550 with high temps maybe to 70.

Rick--- I take it you and Cindy are run'in around the big "C" to pick up the trailer. Hows the knee come'in along?, you aren't side seat drive'in are ya.lol.

awprint:


----------



## hassell

catcapper said:


> Morn'in PT folks--- were at 34 degrees here in the high rockies this morn'in at 0550 with high temps maybe to 70.
> 
> Rick--- I take it you and Cindy are run'in around the big "C" to pick up the trailer. Hows the knee come'in along?, you aren't side seat drive'in are ya.lol.
> 
> awprint:


 It cleared off so was a nice drive back, got in around 530 pm. Cindy did all the driving, all the bruising is pretty well gone - no track records will be made.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Happy Easter...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys...it's 74* @ 8:13 A.M. High today 91* Low 64*...


----------



## knapper

We have been having the highs in the 50's for the past 10 days at least.


----------



## hassell

Still a bit of frost in the morning, suppose to stay nice and get into the 20's C by the end of the week. A little behind on the mowing.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys, it's 60* @ 7:00 am. High in the 80's today...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning Predator Talk... it's 66* @ 7:32 A.M. High 85* Low 63*. 99-100* in a few days! Damn snakes are out! The wife found a 3' Arizona Desert Night Snake in the yard. (Pic is off the internet)


----------



## catcapper

Ha--- we all know how you love snakes Eric.lol.--- Anyway--- Morn'in PT--- Its 18 degrees at 0530 up here in the high country. Highs are to be in the upper 40's with partly cloudy skies. We had 1 inch of snow a couple days ago and hopefully its the last of the white stuff we'll see till this fall.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT., it's 81* @ 8:29 A.M. Dewpoint 25*, Humidity 13%, Wind NNW @ 2. MPH. Gusts NNE @ 10 MPH, High 96-98* Low 68*...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning loyal predator talkers... it's 86* @ 8:44 A.M. Humidity 10%, High 97* Low 69*. It hit 102* in Phoenix yesterday! Joy... 100+ today in the valley of the sun.


----------



## youngdon

It was a balmy 96 in Vegas yesterday....I'm sure glad I don't live in Phx.....lol

The high in Seligman today will be 80


----------



## hassell

Rain and snow up high.


----------



## dwtrees

38 degrees here with rain and snow in the northern part of the state. Supposed to be dry tomorrow with a high of 60 to 63 degrees. Woohoo a heat wave. Glad the snow is gone, just wish it would dry up for a while. getting real sick and tired of working in the mud.


----------



## 22magnum

The sky looks angry

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

That it does.


----------



## 22magnum

It turned out to be an awesome afternoon after getting 2 in of rain. 









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## catcapper

SNOW-------------------------------------------------------------AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

awprint:


----------



## hassell

Ya I see you guys got hammered again, we're still getting frosts in the morning, slowly turning around.


----------



## youngdon

It was a nice 55 in Las Vegas this am


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... it's 89* @ 9:41 A.M. Dewpoint 29*, Humidity 11%., Pressure 29.83"->., Wind S @ 4 M.P.H. Gusts S @ 10 M.P.H., High 100* Low 72*.


----------



## glenway

A beautiful 70 degrees today.


----------



## hassell

A bit warmer here today, high of 85.


----------



## 22magnum

Rain with a chance of rain

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Had a few thunderstorms roll through yesterday, in the 70's + throughout the week, weeds love this cool weather.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys it's 78* @ 5:45 A..M. High today 106* Low 79*


----------



## CoyoteGuy

Hereford, AZ 79 at 0736.


----------



## Beta

I think we skipped spring here in MN, straight to summer now. 70 was feeling hot for a couple days, now 85 feels like the tropics.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys...it's pushing 90° High Today 110° Low 76°.


----------



## hassell

Been pretty nice so far this week, in the 80's


----------



## knapper

We has snow down to 2000 ft. a couple of days ago.


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT--- were at 37* at 0530 with dense fog, but the sun is gonna shine today.

awprint:


----------



## knapper

That is right keep those positive thoughts.


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT--- try'in to set records this morning--- 31* at daylight with a bit of frost on the taller Timothy. Sun will be out shine'in again today and get to melt'in the new snow off the Sandy's. The Arkansas river is run'in wild down in the desert.

awprint:


----------



## hassell

So far we've had a perfect runoff, lower daytime temps and cool night temps, rivers high but running clear.


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT'ers--- Were go'in the wrong way--- 29* at daylight--- Lots of wet in the air--- smoke from the wood stove is hang'in about 20' off the fields this morn, but were still gonna have the sun today.

We usually don't get fall temps up here till Aug. 16th or so. Maybe our 2 weeks of summer came and went and I missed it while build'in fence.lol.

awprint:


----------



## hassell

YA we haven't had any scorching heat days yet either, great for growing garlic and other cool weather crops. Few skeeters showed up at dusk.


----------



## catcapper

Were lucky Rick--- its too high here for skeeters.lol.

awprint:


----------



## knapper

Some more fresh snow on the mountain tops again yesterday, rain in town.


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT world--- 37* here at 0520. 40% chance of rain this afternoon.

awprint:


----------



## hassell

Morning, 65 here now, suppose to get some thunder storms the next few days, warmer temps next week.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys! It's 85* @ 6:56 am. High only 99* Low 73*....


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT--- 32* at daylight on this fine rocky mountain morning. Its 0601 and the sun is just break'in over Arkansas mountain to start shine'in into the hay fields.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning and happy fathers day! It's 86° @ 7:33 am. High only 100° Low 75°... Have A Great Day!


----------



## hassell

Morning, cool and rain.


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT--- heat wave hit'in here this morn--- 47* here at 0603.

As I look out to the west towards the big mountains, there seems to be some smoke in the air. Some pilgrim from the city probably wanted to cook a hotdog outside in the timber and must have lit a piece up.

awprint:


----------



## hassell

Morning, monsoon rains this morning, glad I'm not camping in a tent HA !! Taking its time warming up this year.


----------



## hassell

Morning, from the storm yesterday I see some snow on the Mtn. tops, wood stove seen some action the last few days.


----------



## youngdon

Good morning, it's 75 in fabulous Las Vegas this AM. Hopefully I'll be heading back to cooler country in a few days. The high today is supposed to be 93.


----------



## fr3db3ar

Good morning. It was beautiful golf and sunburn weather yesterday. It's supposed to rain the rest if the week.

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys...it's 88° @ 8:38 AM. High 100° Low 75°.


----------



## hassell

It's only 60 here, will be more snow on the Mtn. top's.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys it's only going to be 100* today...


----------



## fr3db3ar

Good afternoon. The sky just opened up here and I bet we got 3" in a half hour.

Sent from somewhere in the space time continuum.


----------



## youngdon

90 for a high today...and dry as a popcorn fart !


----------



## catcapper

Still wear'in a coat in the morning to feed the stock.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon

Nice weather^^^^^

We'll be at 99 today, but for now it's a nice 68


----------



## hassell

The sun actually feels pretty good this morning, will be high humid. with all the rain we have had.


----------



## catcapper

Get out there in the sun and warm up them old bones, oldtimer.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## hassell

catcapper said:


> Get out there in the sun and warm up them old bones, oldtimer.LOL.
> 
> awprint:





catcapper said:


> Get out there in the sun and warm up them old bones, oldtimer.LOL.
> 
> awprint:


 YA YA !! Its the most sun and tan these old sparrow legs have ever seen!! HA !!


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT--- 37* at daybreak this morn'in--- theres a bit of fog hang'in low in the east hay field--- coyotes are go'in off about 350 yards out on the north ridge--- sun should be shine'in today--- 80% chance of rain (I hope) tomorrow. The time is 0549 and all is well.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt... it's 92° @ 9:11 am. High 104° Low 78°


----------



## hassell

92 here yesterday, calling for the same today, high humidity.


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT--- 35* up here in the high country at daybreak--- no wind for a change--- our 80% chance of rain headed north towards the Springs and Denver (damned the luck.lol)--- Highs in the 80's and sun today. The time is 0604 and all is well.

awprint:


----------



## hassell

Cooled down to 85 yesterday but very high humidity, a few storms coming through for the rest of the week.


----------



## dwtrees

High today of 60*. Rained most of the day, had 2.9 inches today.


----------



## youngdon

103 in Vegas today, it was 90 at the cabin today(Seligman AZ )


----------



## knapper

Up to the 70's today and I was working on my farmer tan while fixing up the boat trailer.


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT--- its gonna be a hot one here today in the high rockies with 49* at daybreak--- wind will still be blow'in--- cook'in in the upper 80's--- rain storms are still run'in to the north--- the time is 0531 and all is well.

awprint:


----------



## hassell

In the 60's the last few days with to much rain, 90's on Wed., summer is taking its sweet time getting here.


----------



## hassell

Low - 60 High - 90, high humidity.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... it's 88° @ 7:00 a.m. Dewpoint 41° . Humidity 19%. Pressure 29.68"^. Wind SE @ 8 mph. Gusts SE @ 11 mph. High 108°+ Low 82°.


----------



## glenway

Big storm moved through last night and temps to be in the 70s through the 4th. Love it!


----------



## Beta

July 1st.. 55 degrees, 20 MPH wind and scattered rain.. Feels a lot better than 100+ like a couple years ago but jeez, digging out a sweater wasn't on my agenda today.


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT--- 47* again at daybreak here in the high rockies--- 70% chance of rain for the next 3 days.

Last night at 2145 we got 10 minutes of golf ball (no---Babomba didn't show up to play.lol) size hail. It sounded like a freight train come'in up the drive before it hit. The time is 0607 and all is wet.lol.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning... it's 94* @ 8:36 am. High 105*+ Low 84*.


----------



## Beta

catcapper said:


> Morn'in PT--- 47* again at daybreak here in the high rockies--- 70% chance of rain for the next 3 days.
> 
> Last night at 2145 we got 10 minutes of golf ball (no---Babomba didn't show up to play.lol) size hail. It sounded like a freight train come'in up the drive before it hit. The time is 0607 and all is wet.lol.
> 
> awprint:


Eeek! Do you have a garden? I hear hail and I cringe for ours. Last year we got hammered and lost a ton of peppers, broccoli and the tomatoes were pre sliced (still green). Lots of hard work and food down the drain.


----------



## catcapper

I have quite a few acres of hay that's not stand'in very strait or tall at the moment.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... Cool down, only 107* for the next two week's. It's to hot to grow anything around here...


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning guys !!! high expected around 78 and a low of 58, 40% chance of showers. I have gotten into cowboy action shooting and havent had time for much of anything else. But I have every thing now and got my loads finally and even a new handgun. So I should be online a little more.


----------



## hassell

Overcast early but has since burnt off, high humidity and probably 85 > 88 today.


----------



## hassell

Morning, in the 90's again today, suppose to get a bit warmer by the weekend.


----------



## hassell

Heading for a 100 today.


----------



## Varmintnv

68* here in the "Biggest Little City" at 7:30 on our way to 104 today. Glad I put new pads in the swamp cooler last night!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning predator talkers...it's only 82* @ 8:30 AM. The dewpoint is 65* Humidity 55% Pressure 30.00"-> Wind N @ 3 MPH. Gusts NNE @ 5 MPH. High today 104* Low tonight 77* 112* by the weekend...


----------



## hassell

Triple digits on the weekend, crazy storm come through down Newport Wash. area Sat night, trees crashing down around us, campsite cleared out pretty fast, 94 here today and a bit hotter next week.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning predator talk...it's. 84* @ 7:12 am. Dewpoint 63* Humidity 48% Pressure 29.97" -> Wind SE @ 4 mph. Gusts NNE @ 6 mph. High 101* Low 75* 50% chance of storms today...I should of gone hunting this morning...


----------



## glenway

After some huge rains - as much as 6.2 inches in a couple of hours yesterday - things are shaping up for mid 70s and sunshine the next few days. Perfect for the antique tractor show this weekend.


----------



## hassell

Thunder storms for the week, few drops today and a lot cooler.


----------



## dwtrees

Woke up this morning and it was 49* at 5:45 am. Buy noon it was 78* with the high today of 86* and no clouds at all. Not sure what the humidity was but you sweet standing out in the sun. Thought I was in the tropics for a while.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Rain


----------



## glenway

45 degrees this morning and heading to exhibit for 3 days in a tractor show with this one: 




Supposed to be in the mid 70s all weekend.


----------



## TomKat

Thats a beauty. Where about are you? MN?


----------



## hassell

glenway said:


> 45 degrees this morning and heading to exhibit for 3 days in a tractor show with this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supposed to be in the mid 70s all weekend.


 That is a beauty Glen, only thing missing is the jump seat for the wife.


----------



## hassell

Monsoon rains yesterday, light rain this morning - much needed for the farmers and forest's.


----------



## TomKat

hassell said:


> That is a beauty Glen, only thing missing is the jump seat for the wife.


Why do u want to ruin a thing of beauty?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... it's 82* @ 8:28 am. Dewpoint 66* Humidity 58% High 103* Low 76*


----------



## glenway

10 degrees warmer this morning at 53 degrees. Back to the Mid-Michigan Old Gas Tractor Association show in a few minutes. Can't get enough of the old machines and the guys that bring them back.


----------



## hassell

60 this morning, calling for a bit more rain, nice break from the heat.


----------



## glenway

64 degrees at 6am - some 20 degrees warmer than two days ago. Last day of the tractor show.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys..it's 85* @ 7:08 am. Dewpoint 67* Humidity 54% High today 106* Low 78*


----------



## catcapper

Beep, beep--- beep,beep---------------------- NEWS FALSE-------------------------------------- 31 degrees at 0500 this morning.---------------------------------- FIRST FROST in the High Rochy Mountains.

awprint:


----------



## knapper

They are forecasting 2-4 inches of snow in the north part of the Brookes Range above 1500 feet of elevation. Sheep hunting started on the 10th of this month.


----------



## youngdon

catcapper said:


> Beep, beep--- beep,beep---------------------- NEWS FALSE-------------------------------------- 31 degrees at 0500 this morning.---------------------------------- FIRST FROST in the High Rochy Mountains.
> 
> C
> 
> awprint:


LOL news false ? Rochy mountains ?...

You should be wearin' a hat, Cat ! Keepin' the grape warm, makes the fingers work better.


----------



## hassell

I can see it happening in the rochy mtns. but too early for the rocky mtns., dipped to plus 5 C here for a few days.


----------



## catcapper

Yeah--- go ahead and pick on me. I was do'in my speed type'in (2 words per minute.lol)

The crazy person that set these keyboard letters up all over the place should be smacked up along the head. They should be in order--- beginning with A and go to Z. Be easier to find'em faster.lol.

I'm gonna start type'in ect. or is it etc. just for you Don. :clapclap:

awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint:----->>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## hassell

catcapper said:


> Yeah--- go ahead and pick on me. I was do'in my speed type'in (2 words per minute.lol)
> 
> The crazy person that set these keyboard letters up all over the place should be smacked up along the head. They should be in order--- beginning with A and go to Z. Be easier to find'em faster.lol.
> 
> I'm gonna start type'in ect. or is it etc. just for you Don. :clapclap:
> 
> awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint:----->>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


 Good one Cat HA !! Ya I know what you mean by the keyboards, if I do any pm's its like a half hour project.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys...it's 75* @ 7:17 am. High 106* Low 75* 39* @ the south rim of the grand canyon.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning guys ! its been awhile since I posted here, lol

49 right now with an expected high of 81 for a high and sunshine . Elk hunt in 2 weeks !!


----------



## dwtrees

Still 60* here at 11:52 pm with 100% humidity (thunderstorms rolling through right now) Been wet around these parts the last couple of weeks. Bad for the harvest time as it is too wet to get in the fields.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT, it's 86° @ 7:27 am. Dewpoint 67° Humidity 56% High 100° Low 75° more rain today...


----------



## youngdon

catcapper said:


> Yeah--- go ahead and pick on me. I was do'in my speed type'in (2 words per minute.lol)
> 
> The crazy person that set these keyboard letters up all over the place should be smacked up along the head. They should be in order--- beginning with A and go to Z. Be easier to find'em faster.lol.
> 
> I'm gonna start type'in ect. or is it etc. just for you Don. :clapclap:
> 
> awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint:----->>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>





hassell said:


> Good one Cat HA !! Ya I know what you mean by the keyboards, if I do any pm's its like a half hour project.


LOL I was that way when I first signed up here, now I type like I know what I'm doin' ....Just let your mind work your fingers, they know where to go.

Yeah I remember the guy with the masters degree that didn't know ect from etc.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT guys...it's 79* @ 8:12 am. dewpoint 75* humidity 86% pressure 29.98"-> wind SE @ 6 mph. Gusts NNE @ 6 mph. the high only 93* low 71*


----------



## hassell

Morning, frost warnings are out for tomorrow and Fri., snow to the East of us.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys...it's 79* @ 7:34 am. Dewpoint 77* Humidity 94% High 96* Low 74*. rain again last night.


----------



## dwtrees

Frost for tonight with a high of 60 tommorow here. Had 2 to 2 1/2 inch hail last week. $10,000 damage to the pickup. Haven't seen the adjuster for the house yet. The siding on the west and north side of the house and garage are shot (steel siding) and the shingles are missing a lot of pieces. Then it has been raining for the last 3 days around here.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Wow DWT!!!!!!!!! thought we had it bad-rained here with high winds for 2 days -got 3-1/2" of rain in 5 hours-No Hail-------Now its 34 and the high in lower 50's today---crazy weather all summer if you can call it summer---hate to see what winter is going to be like-----Hope everything goes good for you and yours-----------------------sb*


----------



## hassell

Frosty here this morn., had a bit of hail couple days ago, big hail storm come through my place couple weeks ago - glad I didn't have a garden. DWT - should keep you busy doing cleanup - know the feeling.


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT--- were see'in night temps in the upper 20's, lower 30's.

A few snow flurries on Hardscrabble Pass yesterday on my way down to the desert.

Elk are start'in to bugle a bit up in the aspens behind the house. Too early for full rut though yet.

awprint:


----------



## hassell

Killing frost here yesterday morn., those not prepared lost a lot in their gardens.


----------



## kiyote

supposed to be 85 here in idaho today.

elk rut is in full swing here. going out scouting ,this fine morning


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Hurricane Odile is going to dump more rain here on Wed and Thurs. No it's not going to be a hurricane when it rains here...


----------



## 22magnum

75° high of 82°


----------



## 22magnum




----------



## dwtrees

Had a high of 87 today and the weather forecast for all of next week is lows in the mid 50's with highs in the mid 70's. Just about perfect hunting weather.

Supposed to see the insurance adjuster tomorrow at 3:00 finally. Get the pickup in for the body work (replacement of the hood, roof, and both front fenders) on October 6th. Dealer had to order all the parts and told me they will take a couple weeks to ship.

Got to love mother nature.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*38 HERE TODAY DANG NORTH WIND OFF THE BIG LAKE*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning y' all... it's 79* @ 8o AM. Today Sunny with a High of 99* Tonights Low 73*


----------



## glenway

Way too hot there, Eric. We had 44 degrees this morning, so I used Mother Nature's air conditioning to keep me cool while cutting wood. That's enough of that for now.

We are scheduled for high 70s this week.


----------



## hassell

Mid 80's here.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys...it's 68* @ 7:25 AM. Dewpoint 59* Humidity 75% Pressure 29.97"-> Wind 0 MPH. Gusts NNE @ 6 MPH. High today 101* Low 75*.


----------



## glenway

68 degrees and sunny here in Michigan. Absolutely beautiful and the skeeters are slipping away.


----------



## dwtrees

Had a high today of 84. Low tonight is supposed to be in the mid 50's. Mosquitoes are just crazy around here as we have not had a killing frost yet.


----------



## youngdon

It's 68 in Vegas this morning with an expected high of 100. it's supposed to be our last 100 oft the year. We had ZERO 100 degree days in Seligman.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

82* @ 7:25 am. High 104*


----------



## knapper

WE had frost on the grass and car windows this morning, and a 6.1 earthquake also.


----------



## dwtrees

Still 67* here at 11:30 pm CDT. High tommorrow is forecasted to be 92*. Way to hot for this time of the year around here.


----------



## kiyote

knapper said:


> WE had frost on the grass and car windows this morning, and a 6.1 earthquake also.


sorry bout that.I just had a ground shaking idea... bummer I forget what it was.

temp here in idaho is supposed to drop into the high 60s this weekend,wich is awesome as I am going speed goat hunting


----------



## dwtrees

Another 90* day here in the great state of North Dakota.


----------



## Varmintnv

Currently 53° here in the biggest little city. I should have gone hunting!! But too many projects right now.


----------



## kiyote

61 degrees an raining here in sw idaho. heading out the door for an antelope hunt this fine morning


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*52 and sunny this day at 8:30 am---high in the 70's-------------------turkey shoot today at Ottawa sportsman club-have a nice day---God Bless--------------------------------------------sb*


----------



## dwtrees

Cold front going through today. High was around 63-65*. wind blowing like crazy also so hunting is out for today.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*We had a beautiful week-end--Sunny , warm-------Fall color in full swing {Indian Summer} but today cool and rain*---39 now hope it gets to 50----------sb


----------



## kiyote

52 and raining hard. got to work so, no huntig today


----------



## hassell

Cooled off a bit here at night, low of 50 and highs of 75.


----------



## catcapper

Had snow on the big mountains yesterday--- missed us by about 300 feet. Nights are cold, and daytime temps are nice.

we have 85% color in the timber.


----------



## hassell

Nice pic. Cat, fall is my favorite time of year.


----------



## knapper

We had snow on the mountain tops yesterday and the leaves are turning.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys...it's 61* @ 7:15 am. Burrrr. High today 88* Low tonight 63* take that snakes! I guess it's time to start hunting again...here is a pic of the coyote I shot in Jan...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning Pt. it's 59* @ 7:47 am. High today 88* Low 65*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning PT guys... it's 68* @ 7:09 am. Raining cats and dogs... High 81* Low 64*


----------



## hassell

Good to see you getting some rain az., our rain forcast has been pushed back for a while, still warm nights as the bats are still around.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

One little cell dumped 1.5" and all hell breaks loose...if any of you ever come to visit Arizona, don't drive through washes...you have to pay for the rescue.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I wish it would cool down, it's still in the 90's and windy.


----------



## catcapper

Ha--- that's funny AZ. I wish it would warm up. Are nights are in the upper 20's.

awprint:


----------



## dwtrees

Same here now, lows in the upper 20's to lower 30's and highs in the mid 60's.


----------



## catcapper

Brrrrrr PT'ers--- the wood stove went out sometime early this morning for some reason. Its 41 degrees in the house at 0500.

Don--- was have'in a ******* moment when I spelled "Our" (Are) in post 2321. Sure glad no one picked on me for a change.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## hassell

Thats a little cooler than what we keep ours at, 70 in the winter.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Morning guys it's 66* High today 87* Low 63* I still have the window AC on...


----------



## knapper

Looked a little bit ago and it was 39 and the time is 1030, frost on the windows of the cars and overcast highs in the low 40's expected. No snow yet.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys...it's 75* Dewpoint 50*, Humidity 41%, Pressure 30.10"->, Wind NE @ 6 mph., Gusts NNE @ 7 MPH., High 95*, Low 64*.


----------



## poe

Sorry didn't get a morning picture but this afternoon it was 12 C or 53 f for you people that go by that. Took a picture when we were out at the pasture looking for some bulls


----------



## hassell

Great pic. poe and nice temps. for this time of year and not to much wind which is different for Sask..


----------



## hassell

Edge of the storm come through early evening with heavy rains and lightning which is unusual for this time of year. Little breezy outside right now but warm.


----------



## glenway

32 degrees at wake-up and 70 this afternoon.


----------



## hassell

Little frosty here this morning, some snow in the mtns. from the storm.


----------



## CO204yoter

was snowing here for a couple of hours tonight


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT--- cold front made it through last night--- its 17* at 0522. Highs today in the upper 40's.

awprint:


----------



## hassell

catcapper said:


> Morn'in PT--- cold front made it through last night--- its 17* at 0522. Highs today in the upper 40's.
> 
> awprint:


 That will make a person want to put on the old longjohns.


----------



## dwtrees

We had our first snow squals today. Low this morning was 34 with the high today of 44. Low tonight is supposed to get down to 26*. Must be real close to deer season...........yeeeeehhhaaaaa.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys...it's only 61* @ 8:23 am. High today 72* Low tonight 48*


----------



## hassell

Morning, frosty here this morning, looks like next week will be below freezing every day, the East is going to get hammered.


----------



## hassell

Morning, well the roof is still on the house, another wind storm from the system that went through Alaska, suppose to hit -17 tonight, think I'll head south in a couple weeks.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys...it's 54* @ 8:02 am. High 82* Low 55*.


----------



## Aaron1100us

5:42 and 20 degrees here in Iowa


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT--- Folks down in the desert were really whine'in yesterday cause of the cold temps this new blow from Alaska is cause'in.

Were up above the real cold air--- too heavy to make it this high. Its 2* at 0558 with todays highs to hit 16*--- kinda normal here for this time of year.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Morning guys...it's 57* @ 85 am. High 80* Low 57*... in the 80's all week...


----------



## Furtaker

LOL well here in central Texas it has gotten cold to here. It got down to 28 degree last night and a high of 45. That's a good cold snap for us around here. It is cold now but wait around for a bit and it will be 90 again before Christmas.


----------



## fr3db3ar

32, quite breezy, ready to sit out in it!!

After this this I think we'll be doing some river coating for raccoons and coyotes after Dec 1.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## azpredatorhunter

fr3db3ar said:


> 32, quite breezy, ready to sit out in it!!
> After this this I think we'll be doing some river coating for raccoons and coyotes after Dec 1.
> Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


 river coating ?


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT world--- its -10* at 0612. with 8" of new snow on the range. Highs to hit 15* today.

Brrrrr--- its gonna be a cool ride plow'in today.lol.

awprint:


----------



## hassell

-15 C here this morning, tough on the old bones working under that heavy equip.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning it's 36° High 70° Low 40°


----------



## youngdon

hassell said:


> -15 C here this morning, tough on the old bones working under that heavy equip.


It must suck to be that old.........



azpredatorhunter said:


> Good morning it's 36° High 70° Low 40°


HMMM..It's 36* but the low will be 40* That sounds like a government weather report.


----------



## dwtrees

We are supposed to have a heat wave Friday and Saturday with the highs in the 40's. Hopefully that will help with the deer hunting as this is the last weekend for us in ND.


----------



## hassell

A few flakes of that white stuff on the ground ( a little less than back East ), snow alert out above 4000' so should get a bit in the valley bottoms, just below freezing which is nice.


----------



## Varmintnv

30° in the biggest little city. Got a fair amount of rain overnite, only "white stuff" down here is the frost!! Dang it's thick this morning!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning... it's 48* @ 9:27 am. High 72* Low 45*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys...it's 34* @ 8:23 am. High today only 68* Low tonight 39*. Burrrrr


----------



## 22magnum

A chilly 60° here. We are still wearing t shirts around here.


----------



## hassell

Just around the freezing mark, no snow, frost coming out of the ground which makes it look ugly with tractor tire divots.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning... it's 43* @ 9:00am. Dewpoint 43* Humidity 90* Pressure 30.09"^ High 59* Low 41*...


----------



## knapper

Three inches of snow on the ground and temp of 28 this morning.


----------



## youngdon

It was 45* F when I got up at 6:35 it's 57* here now (Vegas)

It's been right around the freezing mark in Seligman in the AM warming up to a balmy 45* on average.


----------



## glenway

Upper 40s now heading higher today. Same as yesterday. The warm weather has shut down deer movement for the past three days but still trying.


----------



## catcapper

Up here in the high rockies its colder than I want it to be--- theres more snow than I want--- and I was think'in how nice it would be if my snow plow tractor had a cab on it.lol.

awprint:


----------



## dwtrees

Been in the mid 20's to the low 30's this last week. Now we are going into the deep freeze for a while. Going to be around the -10 at night for a while.


----------



## 22magnum

60°


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... 28* @ 7:39 am High 51*


----------



## hassell

Morning, just a skiff of snow here, snow alert out for tonight and Sat. and then temps. will drop. -5C here.


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT--- its -6* here at 0546 with todays highs to reach around 19*

The cold weather is suppose to hit here Sunday night.

awprint:


----------



## hassell

catcapper said:


> Morn'in PT--- its -6* here at 0546 with todays highs to reach around 19*
> 
> The cold weather is suppose to hit here Sunday night.
> 
> awprint:


 You might have to cover a few things in the garden.


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT--- Well, the cold weather finally made it to the high country here in Colorado.

Been up most of the night baby sit'in some of the water lines in the colder spots of the house and check'in the stock to make sure they are handle'in this freeze.

My DI read minus 19.6 at 0330 this morning--- as of 0534--- its -16.2 with highs today at 6 degrees.

Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Gotta be tuff to live in the rocky mountains.

awprint:


----------



## hassell

The 14 hrs. of brutal wind ( gusts to 50mph ) ended during the night, -18c here now, week from now they are calling for rain, crazy.


----------



## knapper

It looks like we are going to have a year with the temps. not going below zero degress. Poor us.


----------



## youngdon

They are calling for snow here in Las Vegas, with winds for the New Year's eve celebration. 350,000 people are coming this week to watch fireworks and get drunk(not necessarily in that order). If the winds are to strong the fireworks won't happen due to the rooftop launch sites and the close quarters.....I should have stayed at the cabin ! !


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> They are calling for snow here in Las Vegas, with winds for the New Year's eve celebration. 350,000 people are coming this week to watch fireworks and get drunk(not necessarily in that order). If the winds are to strong the fireworks won't happen due to the rooftop launch sites and the close quarters.....I should have stayed at the cabin ! !


 I think seligman was calling for snow and 28 degrees.


----------



## youngdon

I know... but I'd be THERE !


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> I know... but I'd be THERE !


 Should be some good hunting around there now.


----------



## sportyg

The place to be for sure... in the 40s now and dropping..

They closed the freeway last night between Ca & Vegas due to a 12" of snow pulled 130 people stuck in their cars.. Reopened it about 635 AM.. Happens once or twice a year in the Bakersfield area. Expect it to happen a few more times this year.. This is going to help the drought big time bring on more snow aw up north that is...... where socal water comes from..


----------



## dwtrees

First day of the new year and it is 24 degrees with 67% humidity and just a light breeze right now. Actually feel quite nice out compared to earlier this week.

Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## youngdon

33* in Vegas right now. No snow ! The fireworks went off without a hitch.


----------



## hassell

Starting to warm up here, high of -7 today.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

30* @ 8:15 am am. High today 46* Low 28* Snow in the Superstitions... it snowed here but the ground was to wet to stick. I bet Ed got snow...14" in Payson.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

It will be in the 70's next week...


----------



## knapper

We are at 33 and had a little snow last night, just enough to make the roads slick.


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT--- we've got a heat wave go'in on right now. Its 9* up here in the high country at 0543. Gotta love it--- we might get snow tonight.

awprint:


----------



## hassell

Warming up here also, -5 C , suppose to get some rain a week from now.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning pt... it's 28* @ 7:47am. High only 52*


----------



## dwtrees

Well it is -9 here with 90% humidty. The "feels like" temp is around -25*. No more wind chill I guess it is now "feels like" temp. What next?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning gang :smile:

its been awhile since i have posted to this thread

so i thought i would let ya'll know what its like here in the frozen midwest

right now its -10*,with wind chills hitting -40*,a high today of 0*

we have very very little snow on the ground,can actually see the brown grass yet

we had 14" back in november but ater that we had some warm weather for a couple weeks that melted it all

this whole week is supposed to be sub zero temps

gotta love this minnesota weather


----------



## fr3db3ar

Similar here in michigan. We get a lot of Lake effect snow on this side. It's windy, cold & snowing.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## hassell

Morning, suppose to get 24 hr of light snow which will end today, 4 - 6", warmed up which is nice.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Morning guys... 43* @ 97 am. High today 65* Low tonight 40* 70's tomorrow...


----------



## fr3db3ar

Good morning. 10* this morning and we got about 6" of fluff last night. Winter might finally be here. Yeeeehawww.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## sportyg

Ah back into the mid to high 70s here will be dropping back to the mid to low 60s next week ..


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Well it hit 81° today...cold tomorrow only 67°


----------



## dwtrees

Our high today was 4* and that is right now. The low was -13*. The only problem here is the wind, blowing 30 mph with gusts to 45.


----------



## hassell

You can have it dw, just around the freezing mark here, the 8" of snow we got is leaving fast.


----------



## youngdon

dwtrees said:


> Our high today was 4* and that is right now. The low was -13*. The only problem here is the wind, blowing 30 mph with gusts to 45.


It's -13...And the WIND is your only problem ?......-13 seems to me it might rate a bit more than a minor inconvenience...Just sayin' :cold:


----------



## dwtrees

Heck that was not too bad of a day. Yesterday it took me 3.5 hours to drive 140 miles due to the ground blizzard conditions from the 45 mph winds with gusts to 59 mph. But on the bright side the temp was -2*.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Good morning PT. It's been a while. A balmy -3 with a wind chill advisory until 10 am today in lovely SE Wisco (for the 3rd consecutive day).

Heading out this evening for a few stands. But in the mean time, it's a fishing show kind of morning on the tube.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

DW, I feel your pain on the drive. I was up at our Green Bay office Thursday. Took me 2 hours to get there. Exactly 5 lovely hours to get home in the snow and frozen -2* roads. Thank God for Spotify and the Black Crowes.


----------



## glenway

Yikes! -15* this morning. Other than loading the outdoor furnace and feeding the birds, I'm hiding indoors today.


----------



## hassell

Just below freezing here.


----------



## dwtrees

Were having a heat wave. The high today reached 40 above. Now the wind comes again. Supposed to be mid to upper 30's tomorrow with 45 mph winds.


----------



## hassell

Couple more inches of snow yesterday and calling for more tonight, just above freezing during the day.


----------



## hassell

dwtrees said:


> Were having a heat wave. The high today reached 40 above. Now the wind comes again. Supposed to be mid to upper 30's tomorrow with 45 mph winds.


 You have the same weather as Sask., if the wind isn't blowing people become suspicious.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... it's 39° @ 7:35 am. High today 75° Low tonight 47°, 77° on Sunday and Monday...


----------



## dwtrees

hassell said:


> You have the same weather as Sask., if the wind isn't blowing people become suspicious.


Thats the way it is around here also. The wind blows everyday and when it doesn't people wonder why and which way is the storm coming from. Heck a few years ago we beat out Chicago for the windy city title.


----------



## youngdon

Well, it's 34* out right now I left Las Vegas this morning at 58. This ain't gonna be fun !


----------



## hassell

3" fresh snow this morning, pouring rain right now. +5 C.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning predator talk... it's 45° @ 8:14 am. Wind SSE @ 2 mph. High today 76° Low tonight 48°


----------



## youngdon

It's 37 in NW OHIO this morning and cloudy. The deer are feeding in the back yard.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning and Happy Chris Kyle Day! It's 45° @ 5:45 am. High today 72° Low tonight 48°... lower to upper 70's this week and in the 80's by the end of the week.


----------



## hassell

Just a light dusting of snow from the storm that didn't happen, just below freezing, snow melting fast.


----------



## hassell

Morning, just a few patches of snow left, above freezing at night though next week they are saying a few nights below. Lawn mower will be in action soon.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

good morning guys, it been so nice i didn't want to hurt anyone's feelings..lol.


----------



## Bait washer

Coldest night this year so far will be Fri. Low to be in the low 30's mid state.

Going to freeze my old Floridian butt. LOL


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning... it's 60° @ 8:43 am. High around 80° Low about 50°...


----------



## hassell

60 here today, garlic is up and 3 weeks early.


----------



## youngdon

It's 48 in Seligman this morning. I think the low was in the low 40's but I didn't check the thermometer right away.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*low this morning I don't want to say I'd Shiver-------its 10 right now :frown2:** :teeth:*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *low this morning I don't want to say I'd Shiver-------its 10 right now :frown2:** :teeth:*


looks like our high for the next week won't be much above 0----------


----------



## glenway

Saw the thermometer at -17 last night. Sure getting a lot of handloading done in the warm basement.


----------



## youngdon

How's that new press working out Glen ?


----------



## glenway

I like it. The leverage doesn't seem as powerful as my old Lee turret press, but the American quality of the RCBS Summit is rugged and accurate.

Assembled some 100-grain, 120-grain, and 140-grain 6.5x55 rounds for my Swedish Mauser. Didn't cost much at all, because the brass and bullets were inherited from a friend. Same with the powder. Also, loaded some 180-grain JHPs for the 10mm Auto. So far, the idea is to use up some old stock - not necessarily anything in particular - just something productive, while avoiding the record deep freeze.

Life is good!


----------



## hassell

Had a heavy frost this morning, t-shirt weather from noon on.


----------



## glenway

Quit!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys it's 61 @ 5:24 am. High 74 low 46... Glen you quit? I am going to go hunting i think.


----------



## fr3db3ar

10*F. Light fluffy snow coming down. About 1.5" already this morning. All fluff no weight.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## hassell

A cool 19 F here this morning, next 14 day just below freezing for lows.


----------



## Indiana Jones

Still snowing with 6" on the ground in Northern Colorado. Funny thing is it was hot enough to force me into shorts and a Tshirt just 2 days ago. 10 degrees. Short is pestering me to go out but im sick. Decisions......

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sportyg

ah in the 70s here wind gust up to 50 miles per hour last night advisory until 10 Pm however no wind at the moment.


----------



## glenway

Heading for another low record tonight near -20 or so. Yippee!


----------



## sportyg

had our best snow fall yet the other day level down to 3500 ft. It will all be melted in the next few days..


----------



## glenway

-5 this morning but a warm-up is on its way this weekend and beyond.

Haven't seen 40 degrees for some time. The massive storm crossing 1700 miles from Texas to the East coast missed us this time. Saw videos and photos from West Virginia and it shows lots of bridges destroyed and scary mudslides. Not good at all.

I'll take the snow and cold but am looking forward to seeing some bare ground next week.


----------



## hassell

Had a few flakes of snow but didn't stick around, 14F yesterday brrrrrr!, some warmer weather moving in which is good as I'll be able to get back out to the garden.


----------



## glenway

What's a garden?


----------



## Bait washer

Feel sorry for you northern boys.

High to get to 87 today

Have to make sure I take bug dope to camp this weekend.


----------



## glenway

Nothing personal, BW, but I feel the same for anyone in that dwells in a humid, bug-infested, sun-burning peninsula, where many people escape to the north for relief half the year. The only hunting I've done in Florida was for shade.

I did have some fun in my Grandpa's '60 Corvair at the drive-in, though.


----------



## Bait washer

Wish there were more people that felt like you. Then at least I might be able to get out on the highway this time of year without fear of my life. But then this state would go bankrupt.


----------



## glenway

Understood!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Morning guys it's 45* @ 7:51 am. High today 80* Low tonight 48*


----------



## hassell

Morning also, suppose to be a high of 60F tomorrow.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

That's like summer... I am glad it warmed up here after all the rain we got, I need to put some parts back on the Jeep from the last time I went hunting...


----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## sportyg

Ah we are having like weather here in Palm Springs


----------



## dwtrees

Hey we are having a heat wave here in ND. Made it up to 45 today and forecast for 60 on Monday. WaaHoo spring is almost here.


----------



## hassell

60F here yesterday, just below freezing right now, everything budding out and the robins are just a building nests. Sunscreen next.


----------



## hassell

70 F here today.


----------



## Indiana Jones

A sunny 60 here in the lower elevations of the Northern Colorado Rockies.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Weather has finally broken in mid-Michigan, too. No robins, yet, but the snow should be gone in a few days. Lots of standing water.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Nice eh!! Glen haven't used the wood stove in 2 days [saving my last 2 face cords] it will get cold again------snow pack took a beating the last to days high of 61 yesterday and 40's for the rest of the week--this melt down sure feels great-----------enjoy the break--------sb*


----------



## hassell

45F here this morning, a little rain forcast. Lots of records broken in the Province for this time of year.


----------



## knapper

We are down to zero today and it is supposed to get colder for the next day or so, not much snow on the ground.


----------



## hassell

Morning, 2 days of rain here which we haven't seen for a long time, snow forecast for the mtn. passes.


----------



## dwtrees

I think our high today was around 72. Sure was nice outside. Had a 5 to 10 mph wind also. Still 51 outside at 9:30 CDT.


----------



## glenway

We're getting some of that warm air that's hovered over the West lately. First time this year in the 60s. Fortunately for us, we've had no rain and the snow is slowly melting away without too much standing water. Taking advantage of the heat wave and will be working outdoors today. Sandhill cranes, robins, and male red-wing blackbirds showed up at last and the winter birds have gone north to nest.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*36 here this morning at 9:30am--calling for a high of 42 -lots of snow has left this week but much more to go--back to below freezing later in the week :frown2:** garden pic this morning*


----------



## hassell

Snow peas!!


----------



## hassell

Morning, 45 here this morning, lots of nest building, trees budding, won't be long and the mower will be running.


----------



## glenway

18 degrees here this morning and going up to a balmy 34 degrees this afternoon. Some snow still on the ground in shady areas.


----------



## hassell

Morning, suppose to hit 70 here today, hopefully the lawns won't need mowing for a couple more weeks. Poor Skip living in the far North still has a white garden area.


----------



## hassell

Morning, 70 here yesterday, suppose to cool down a bit through the next 7 day forcast.


----------



## dwtrees

We had 76* on Tuesday, 67* and windy today and from here on it goes down, down, down to the freezing mark again with highs in the mid 40's.


----------



## hassell

Another frosty morning, garden is all tilled, hope to get the potatoes and onions in today.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... it's 61° @ 7:30 am. High 87° Low 56°. Happy Easter


----------



## knapper

We are getting some snow and maybe some rain. I talked to the charter guys where I hunt in the spring for black bear and they say there is no snow, unsure when the bears will be out. Fish and game have already had reports of one being killed this spring, making this an early year. There is always early reports of sightings and kills.


----------



## hassell

Morning, still getting a light frost, forecasting rain at the end of the week, will believe it when I see it. Great crop of dandelions, about 70 everyday.


----------



## youngdon

It's still cooling off nice here in Vegas. The days are getting warmer though. Possible rain here also at the end of the week. We could use it.


----------



## dwtrees

We finally got 1.5 inches of rain around here and then it snowed a little on Mothers day. About 50 miles south of here they got 4 inches of snow. Temps are going to be in the mid 50's for the next 3 or 4 days with some mor rain later this week and then a warm up next week. Or at least that is the current forcast, wait an hour or two and that will probably change again.


----------



## hassell

Morning, had a much needed 12 hr rain on Wed with a high of 50 F, back to 70 plus with warmer nights.


----------



## dwtrees

We had rain most of the night and just about all day today with a high of 61*. My neihbors rain gauge said we got .8 inches of rain but looking at the yard and the puddles i would say sloser to 1.25 inches.


----------



## hassell

A few drops of rain yesterday, high of 70 F, suppose to warm up more in the coming days.


----------



## dwtrees

Woke up this morning and it was 55* out with cloudy skys. After church was out it started drizzling and then light rain by noon. The temp at noon had dropped to 38*. Now it is 32* and we have a lite covering of snow on the ground.

What the heck is winter back already?

Very short summer I guess - lol


----------



## knapper

Our snow pack is the lowest on record and the worst fire season ever is expected. Went black bear hunting and saw some and did not get any. It was greening up all over at the same time and the first plants of the year were everywhere and we had a hard time finding them, they were not on the shorelines.


----------



## Bait washer

Summer has arrived here and it is easy for the weatherman till Sept.

Daily forecast is high in the 90s, low in the 70s and a chance of rain.


----------



## hassell

High of 85 here today. Thats in the shade.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*SUNNY AND 24 HERE THIS MORNING HEAVY FROST----GOING TO BE A BEAUTIFUL DAY*


----------



## Indiana Jones

Rainy 46 here in Northern Colorado. Guess I wont be going up to RMNP this weekend after all.

http://www.9news.com/story/news/traffic/2015/05/20/trail-ridge-road-may-not-open/27635419/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Much needed rain yesterday though not like some parts of the country.


----------



## youngdon

Hot here today....99 is the forecast clear with a little breeze.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It's 74℉ @ 6:05 am. Only 98℉ today, 73℉ tonight.


----------



## hassell

Finally cooling down to 85, things are growing like crazy though.


----------



## dwtrees

Our rain is finally ending. Had over 5 inches in the last week. Ground is deffinately saturated and now those dang mosquitoes are out. Other than that the temp is still 70* and supposed to be 80+ tommorrow.


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT--- Were at 35* this morning. Might hit 70 sum today. Hope its a bit on the calm side today--- need to spray a couple fields for Lupine.

awprint:


----------



## Indiana Jones

Sunny and 79 here in Northern Colorado. Went up to Trail Ridge Road yesterday which opened 9 days ago. 27 foot snow drifts and high 30s with the typical wind. Snowcapped peaks this time of year are incredible. Anyone thinking of a trip up there...now is the time!


----------



## hassell

Nice pic's, thanks for sharing.


----------



## glenway

Dang!


----------



## hassell

Could use a yard of that snow right about now, 95 here.


----------



## Indiana Jones

hassell said:


> Could use a yard of that snow right about now, 95 here.


What flavor snow cone? Haha


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Nice...


----------



## Rick Howard

Nothing special about Buffalo weather this time of year. I think it is safe to say we wont have any snow for awhile.


----------



## youngdon

I'm gonna save that snowdrift picture for the next time Swampbuck10pt complains about it being to the top of his mail box ! LOL


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It's 86℉ @ 6:58 am. High today 109℉, Low 84℉. Heat advisory today... 110℉ - 115℉ in the lower desert...


----------



## hassell

azpredatorhunter said:


> Good morning guys... It's 86℉ @ 6:58 am. High today 109℉, Low 84℉. Heat advisory today... 110℉ - 115℉ in the lower desert...


 You can have it, 88 here today.


----------



## knapper

We are 70 - 80 degress dry, we have two big forest fires around the road system that has destroyed a fair number of buildings. No releif in sight for a week or more.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys. It's 86° @ 6:52 am. High today 113° Low 86°.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

hassell said:


> You can have it, 88 here today.


 it's in the 80° here... In the morning.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

knapper said:


> We are 70 - 80 degress dry, we have two big forest fires around the road system that has destroyed a fair number of buildings. No releif in sight for a week or more.


 That sucks knapper. How did they start...


----------



## hassell

azpredatorhunter said:


> it's in the 80° here... In the morning.


Ya I know, rained a bit today but the humidity was high, low of 50 at night and a high of 90 is perfect growing weather for most crops.


----------



## Indiana Jones

Good night Predator Talk!


----------



## hassell

Nice pic., you go to bed early.


----------



## Indiana Jones

hassell said:


> Nice pic., you go to bed early.


I was in bed at like 2100 Mtn time. Late for me since some days I work at 4 or 5 haha. After that long day in the sun shooting I was extra wiped.

Nice cool morning here in Northern Colorado. Summer smell is in the air. The smell that says....go fishing today.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys. It's 88° @ 6:47 am. High today 115° Low tonight 84°...


----------



## prairiewolf

LOL Eric, just why I moved from the valley over 20 yrs ago !! But it got up to 88 deg here yesterday and I had to go find some shade to drink a beer, of course nearest tree was about 10ft, lol


----------



## knapper

azpredatorhunter said:


> That sucks knapper. How did they start...


Most have been lighting strikes and one is suspscted fireworks. There are more now and they have been all lighting strikes. We are having a lot of warm dry weather with highs hanging over the state and keeping the moisture out.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

prairiewolf said:


> LOL Eric, just why I moved from the valley over 20 yrs ago !! But it got up to 88 deg here yesterday and I had to go find some shade to drink a beer, of course nearest tree was about 10ft, lol


haha Ed


----------



## azpredatorhunter

knapper said:


> Most have been lighting strikes and one is suspscted fireworks. There are more now and they have been all lighting strikes. We are having a lot of warm dry weather with highs hanging over the state and keeping the moisture out.


 we have a few fires burning here.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys. It's 90° @ 8:05 am. High today 110° Low 75°. Happy father's day.


----------



## hassell

Some big wind gusts today, only 85 here.


----------



## Indiana Jones

Was 95 here in Northern Colorado today. Good night all, work at 0445. Hope to get out this weekend to try for something.


----------



## hassell

Frigging 97 here today, triple digits tomorrow, thankfully only for a few days.


----------



## Indiana Jones

62 at 0500 this morning. Dry as a bone. There will be some outside time after work today for sure.


----------



## youngdon

Gee I'm glad I get to spend time in Las Vegas....It's sooo much cooler than Phoenix..... :frusty:


----------



## hassell

95 here everyday, it can cool down anytime.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*48 HERE AGAIN THIS MORNING-HIGH OF 56 MAYBE-----------NOTHING IS GROWING*


----------



## youngdon

Wanna trade ?


----------



## hassell

Over a 100 here today, hope their forecast is wrong.


----------



## dwtrees

88 here today with the smoke hanging in the air from the fires up in Canada. Looks like a medium fog all day. The sun last night at 8:30 pm was orange when I looked up from mowing the grass due to the smoke in the air. Hope they get some rain up there to help put out the fires. My garden needs some good sunshine.


----------



## hassell

Hit a 100 here yesterday, it can cool down anytime.


----------



## Indiana Jones

Rainy and "cool" here in Fernley, NV today. Spend the day swimming in Pyramid Lake with the family before the lightning chased us out. I am REALLY enjoying my first visit to NV. So many cool places to see and great scenery. However I sure do miss my own bathroom!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It's starting to cool down, only in the lower 100... 78° this morning, I was thinking about going calling this morning but my back didn't want to cooperate. It was a little windy and I forgot it's the weekend... every Tom, Dick and Harry is out on the weekends.


----------



## hassell

Still in the 90's here.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

hassell said:


> Still in the 90's here.


 is that normal hassell? I just looked at Creston on google maps and I didn't think it would get that hot there. hell it's 90° here now.


----------



## hassell

azpredatorhunter said:


> is that normal hassell? I just looked at Creston on google maps and I didn't think it would get that hot there. hell it's 90° here now.


 Ya its normal, suppose to be 100 on Thur. which I don't care for - the humidity thrown in makes it uncomfortable.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Ok... 109° here on Tuesday if that makes you feel any better. lol


----------



## knapper

We set some records in the last month of 80 or more. Wildfire season has been the second worst on record at over 5.5 million acres burned.


----------



## hassell

100 here today and tomorrow & calling for rain Fri and Sat.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

knapper said:


> We set some records in the last month of 80 or more. Wildfire season has been the second worst on record at over 5.5 million acres burned.


 Mother nature at work, It will come back greener than before...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

hassell said:


> 100 here today and tomorrow & calling for rain Fri and Sat.


 only103° here today, we got some nasty storms last night.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

.


----------



## hassell

Suppose to get some rain during the night, so much smoke from the fires coming up out of Wash. & Id - the visibility might be 1/4 mi.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys. It's 96° @ 8:06 am. High today 110° to 115° ... 119° in some parts of the desert.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys. It's 86℉ @ 7:45 am. High today 104℉ Low tonight 77℉ it's about time for a cool down.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Come on guys, what's the weather like in your neck of the woods? North America only... lol.


----------



## hassell

Still in the 90"s here, rain forcast for Fri., will believe it when I see it, cooling down a little bit more during the night.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Wow, hassell... still in the 90's. At least you have rain in the forecast. We have had a change in the wind direction that has decreased our chances of the monsoon rains.


----------



## hassell

Need the rain bad, so many fires burning in the valley.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It's 83° @ 5:05 am. High 104° Low 77° I am going hunting...


----------



## catcapper

83* is too damn hot for me to go hunt'in--- yesterday morn'in we had 37* with ice on the pickup windshields.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning... It's 90° @ 9:11 am. High only 101° Low 79°.


----------



## hassell

Cooler today, high of 80, rain forcast tonight.


----------



## hassell

40 this morning with a high of 70, frigging wind storm come through yesterday afternoon, anything not nailed or weighted down was gone.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys. It's 87℉ @ 7:36 am. High today 102℉ Low 79℉. 70℉ sounds great hassell.


----------



## knapper

We are getting into the low 40s and the leaves are starting to turn and fall of the trees. Time for the hunitng and the fishing is letting up for the salmon but the trout is doing good.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

knapper said:


> We are getting into the low 40s and the leaves are starting to turn and fall of the trees. Time for the hunitng and the fishing is letting up for the salmon but the trout is doing good.


knapper, how's the fire situation going?


----------



## glenway

56 degrees at 6am here in mid-Michigan with a high in the mid-80s today. Lots of sun the past few days and great for the tractor show but rain may chase me home early today. Food plots need a drink anyway.

Used the old '66 International to tow my '54 Ford to the show. Worked great! Last day of the show today. Hopefully, I'll have a short video later this week.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

89° here at 8:19 am.... High 103° Low 79°. Have fun at the tractor show. I might go shoot some of my hand loads today.


----------



## knapper

azpredatorhunter said:


> knapper, how's the fire situation going?


There are some still burnning but, not as many as there was. We have gotten some rain across the state and that has helped alot, fire danger is way down now.


----------



## knapper

Fall is coming we have been blown off the water the last two weekends we tried to get out. Last time out we got our limit of small halibut and no salmon, time befor it was all salmon and no halibut. Life is tough lol.


----------



## Indiana Jones

Agreed fall is definitely coming. Been having some mid-high 40s at night and even today is borderline chilly. Some leaves started changing a few weeks ago, and I just stocked up on a few different Oktoberfest beers.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

knapper said:


> There are some still burnning but, not as many as there was. We have gotten some rain across the state and that has helped alot, fire danger is way down now.


I am glad to hear that.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys. It's 80℉ @ 3:50 am. High 103℉ Low 79℉. I can't sleep so I am going hunting... Have a great day everyone.


----------



## hassell

Still smoky in the valley, high of 80, 45 at night which is nice,


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys. It's 73° @ 4:38 am. High 102° Low 77°. 73° I better bring my jacket. It's the coolest morning yet.


----------



## hassell

Cooled down big time here, few rain storms moving through which is great for the fires, might get to 70 today.


----------



## Indiana Jones

Finally a less hazy day. Hopefully the fires out west are dying down.

Goodnight Colorado!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Great pic., thanks for sharing.


----------



## hassell

Cooled down bigtime here, more rain forecast for the next 2 days, lifted the campfire ban on the first.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys, it's 81° @ 8:39 am. The temperature is finally dropping some. Only 95° today. 75° tonight. But it will go back up into the 100's Great photos Indiana Jones


----------



## hassell

Morning, the storms that we have had dropped some of the white stuff off on the mountain peaks, quite a change, will have to cover the peppers and tomatoes just in case while we're gone.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

81° @ 6:50 am. High today 98° Low tonight 75° snow in the mountains ah...hassell


----------



## knapper

We had snow on the mountians a week or so ago. We pulled the boat for the year and we only missed three days of fishing due to wind. The fishing was pretty good later in the year.


----------



## glenway

A steamy 90 today and humid, but things are about to change for the better. Just in time for small game season 9/15.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It's 85° @ 9:09 am. High today 95° Low tonight 76° 30% chance of rain today. Can't wait for it to get into the 80's. Have a great day.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys, it's 92℉ at 9:45am. High today 103℉ Low tonight 78℉. Waiting for it to cool down...


----------



## glenway

Was in the 40s this morning. Cut some wood. Rained out. Football.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

40's burrr... I would need to get up north to acclimate. Like Payson, Arizona. ????


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys, it's 81℉ @ 5:30 am. High 102℉ Low 76℉. Going to give the shotgun a try this morning...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Too many dove hunters in the field, I gave up...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys, it's only 78℉ @ 8:02 am. High today 98℉ Low tonight 73℉... Time to get the flannel out.


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT--- we had a front come through last night.

Its 27* at 0526 and we'll have sunshine today--- looks like winter is here for us.

awprint:


----------



## hassell

Few showers but otherwise nice, some color change on the tree's.


----------



## 220swift

catcapper said:


> Morn'in PT--- we had a front come through last night.
> 
> Its 27* at 0526 and we'll have sunshine today--- looks like winter is here for us.
> 
> awprint:


how are the colors in your area...........


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT--- we have 33* at 0529--- and again--- sunshine for today.

The color is about 40% here in the hills-- the big mountains are at 60%. Looks like its change'in fast this season.

awprint:


----------



## hassell

Low of 45 and a high of 70, not much change for the next 14 days.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys, it's 75℉ @ 8:50 am. High today 100℉ Low tonight 73℉. They say rain is coming Monday and Tuesday, 1 1/2" to 4" possible. That's means flooding... I am still waiting for the cactus to change color.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It's 81℉ @ 8:54 am. High 92℉ Low 70℉ looks like the rain is coming.


----------



## hassell

Too nice here, skeeters are back out.


----------



## knapper

I had to scrape frost off the windows this morning. In town not higher up.


----------



## Indiana Jones

Hot and dry in Northern CO plains/foothills today. Still a nice sunset though!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Great shot, IJ. Perfect weather in mid-Michigan. No rain, no skeets. Garden still going nuts with watermelons and tomatoes.


----------



## hassell

Few light frosts in the mornings, high of 70 in the day, bugs are thick plus a few skeeters, not much left in the garden to worry about ( pumpkins, squash, carrots, parsnip and covered tomatoes )


----------



## knapper

I had 26 this morning and frost on the ground.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys, it's 91℉ @ 8:27 am. High today 101℉ Low tonight 75℉


----------



## Indiana Jones

They called for a high of 79, it's 90. Sweating like a dog in a chinese restaurant. READY for some fall weather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Will be a good frost this morning under a full moon, day temps are 10 degrees higher than normal for this time of year.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys, it's 77℉ @ 6:09 am. High 100℉ to 104℉ Low 73℉. They say it might get to 106℉ by Wednesday.


----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys, it's 81℉ @ 9:45 am. Light showers, High today only 91℉ Low tonight 69℉...It's about time. We have to put up with 100+ days of temperatures above 100℉, but in the end we do have some great weather in the winter months when the rest of you are freezing your buts off.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning, it's 69℉ @ 5:08 am. High today only 82℉ Low 66℉ 40% chance of storms.


----------



## hassell

Highs of 70 during the day, not much change in the forecast.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Well that was the shortest stand I've been on, two minutes and it started to downpour... 40% chance of storms my ass. More like 100%


----------



## prairiewolf

You could always sit in your truck and set caller on roof, I have seen guys calling like that, LMAO !!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

LOL Ed, that's illegal here in Arizona... I've heard they do it in California. It was bone dry a few minutes ago


----------



## prairiewolf

No its not illegal to call from vehicle just to shoot from it. But I am pretty sure the guys I have seen would have shot from their truck.

I saw plenty of washes fill with water very quickly when I lived in the valley, can be a very bad thing if you are in one and dont pay attention.

Guess I should post the weather while at this thread, lol

51 right now high of 60 today and a low of 38, light rain


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Thank God I have Four wheel drive! I have a pretty big wash to cross...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

The rain stopped, I better get back out and and make a few stands. Hopefully the wash will go down...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning... It's 65℉ @ 5:23 am. High 76℉ Low 61℉ 50% chance of rain.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Wow, I just realized 3 years ago on this day I started this thread... 131 pages, 2,600 replies, and 45,729 views. A lot has happened in those three years. Thanx for looking... Now I am going hunting! Have a wonderful day guys...


----------



## hassell

Frosty morning's, high of 70, good luck on the hunt.


----------



## Indiana Jones

55 now at 1040am in Northern Colorado. Overcast and threatening rain. Perfect day to go outside and play. Ill report back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

hassell said:


> Frosty morning's, high of 70, good luck on the hunt.


 Thanx hassell, I called in a coyote on the first stand, he was coming hard to the call and then turned around and left quickly... there was no wind when I started calling, when I quit and walked over the ridge the wind was blowing right toward the coyote. Thought I heard a Mountain Lions whistle on my third stand, don't know for sure


----------



## azpredatorhunter

It was a good morning anyway..


----------



## hassell

Great pic's, some nice rock bluffs for cat's.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys it's 59℉ @ 5:40 am. High 82℉ Low 63℉. Thanx hassell...


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning guys, looks like 64 for a high and 42 for a low with a light fog right now.

Eric, I would think there would also be gray fox up near the base of the larger mountains. At least when I lived in the valley thats where we always found them.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

You would think... Some old lady was walking her dog by the hill when I got there, she didn't look happy when I showed up, I waved to her and she just gave me a crappy look. I am not sure what she was doing way out there... it's a few miles from the neighborhood... lol.


----------



## hassell

azpredatorhunter said:


> You would think... Some old lady was walking her dog by the hill when I got there, she didn't look happy when I showed up, I waved to her and she just gave me a crappy look. I am not sure what she was doing way out there... it's a few miles from the neighborhood... lol.


 Probably stashing a can of cash.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys, it's 71℉ @ 8:26 am. High today 90℉ Low tonight 67℉. It's warning back up... hassell, you never know, she hid when I was driving down the dirt road, I seen her dog's track's in the dirt. After my first stand I was getting in the Jeep when I seen her, she took off down a trail, I was going to go down anyway, she was at the end of the trail when I caught up with her. She was moving pretty fast down the trail so who knows.


----------



## hassell

Morning, did you go back and dig up the cash az !! Little cooler here this morning, leaves are falling and the jostaberry bush is sprouting new buds, crazy year.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys, it's 82℉ @ 9:09 am. High today around 100℉ Low tonight 69℉. hassell, I haven't yet. When it cools down some I might get the metal detector out and check around. I haven't been metal detecting in a long time, I need the wife and daughter to dig the holes...


----------



## hassell

azpredatorhunter said:


> Good morning guys, it's 82℉ @ 9:09 am. High today around 100℉ Low tonight 69℉. hassell, I haven't yet. When it cools down some I might get the metal detector out and check around. I haven't been metal detecting in a long time, I need the wife and daughter to dig the holes...


 If they do just make sure they're not digging your dimensions!! HA !!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

A little dust storm rolling in today.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning, it's 71° @ 5:40 am. Wind SE @ 5, Humidity 77%, Pressure 29.83"->, High today 85° Low 63°. Rain last night.


----------



## prairiewolf

Eric, clean out your message box !!!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

prairiewolf said:


> Eric, clean out your message box !!!!!


ok Ed


----------



## hassell

A sprinkle of rain last night and some more forcast throughout the day.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys, it's 56℉ @ 5:47 am. High today 78℉ Low tonight 54℉. Coyotes were howling away last night, I just might go hunting...


----------



## hassell

Frosty mornings and blue skies, great planting weather.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning predator talk... It's 61℉ at 6:10 am. High today 85℉ Low tonight 61℉ a good day to go hunting. We'll see what happens.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Luck Eric !

70 forecasted for the high with a low of 36, planned to go calling also, but last night the cheap nut holding the dish strainer to the sink broke and water went everywhere. got to play plumber today instead.


----------



## hassell

No frost this morning, some rain forecast.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

That sucks Ed, thanx for the luck...


----------



## prairiewolf

I dont think you need a lot of luck anymore Eric, you are becoming a good caller !!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Thank you Ed... I am trying my best! If I could only hunt all day...


----------



## hassell

azpredatorhunter said:


> Thank you Ed... I am trying my best! If I could only hunt all day...


 What next, now you're on the weather channel!!!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

hassell said:


> What next, now you're on the weather channel!!!!!


 hassell I started the weather channel.. lol. No one post one here but you and Ed, they are all haters." Don't hate the shooter hate the game " ????


----------



## hassell

azpredatorhunter said:


> hassell I started the weather channel.. lol. No one post one here but you and Ed, they are all haters." Don't hate the shooter hate the game "


 Just yankin the chain, making sure you still have that spirit intact!!!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

???? it's still there... What did stonegod use to say, " My dry humor "... I wish everyone would post here it's nice to know the weather around the country, along with some pictures. We don't get to see the five seasons here, there's only two, hot and ungodly hot...


----------



## prairiewolf

I will try and remember to take some pics once in awhile, lol


----------



## Indiana Jones

Back to work after 11 days off. Someone just shoot me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Not much change here in the forecast, showers and frosty morning's.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Morning guys it's 70° at 8:28 am. High today 83° Low tonight 61° .


----------



## prairiewolf

Sorry for the late post went calling , going to post results now.

high of 63 and a low of 38 no wind at all.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys it's 64° @ 5:54 am. High today 78° Low tonight 57° Now: light rain, wind NNE @ 5 mph. Gusts NNE @ 15 mph.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning Guys,

they say 51 for a high and 33 for a low with rain


----------



## hassell

Showers forecast for the next 7 days.


----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## youngdon

Nice ! We had rain in Vegas today...well not much but anything is better than nothing here.


----------



## hassell

They have 5 days of rain forecast for here.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning guys, its 39 right now and raining ,with a forecasted high of 50 and low was suppose to be 28. To dark for a pic, sorry

Don, Vegas is sure a messed up place if they get very much rain ! worse than Phoenix areas


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys it's 56° @ 8:06 am. High today 75° Low tonight 55° it's been raining on and off all night and it's still sprinkling... This was a rain/dust storm from yesterday afternoon, a cold front was moving in.


----------



## hassell

Great pic..


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Thanks hassell, this one isn't the greatest, we were driving but it shows the dust surrounding the little mountain. The weather here can change very quickly.


----------



## hassell

Think I'd include a few dust masks in the hunting pack just in case.


----------



## knapper

We had light snow that stayed on the grass only, some areas got a couple inches or so.


----------



## dwtrees

We had our first snow on Thursday. Didn't get much at the house but a few miles norht of me, they received almost an inch.


----------



## hassell

Clouds lifted a bit yesterday during our monsoon rain and see the tops of the mountains covered in that white stuff.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys, it's 52℉ @ 6:58 am. High today 79℉ Low tonight 57℉... Good to see knapper and dw posting.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning guys, nice 53 for a high and 33 for a low, slight wind but sunny. Looks like a great day


----------



## glenway

Absolutely perfect weather in Mid-Michigan with sunshine and record temps over 70 degrees predicted for the next few days. And, this is November? I know there's a cold snap in other parts of the country but it's going to miss us this time.

Getting lots of outdoor work squared away and my friend, Joe, is coming over this morning for some sight-in "work." Might have to pull out a pea shooter myself.

Gotta get it while we can.


----------



## hassell

Ya I see you guys had some above normal weather Glen, suppose to be nice again today hopefully dried out enough to get back out to the garlic patch, more rain forecast on it's way.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning guys, 57 for a high and 35 for a low. Windy right now 23 mph and they say rain today, but not a cloud in the sky yet !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys, it's 71° at 8:28 am. High today 73° Low tonight 53° Rain tomorrow, Snow above 5,000 ft. Nice and sunny for now.


----------



## youngdon

55 in Vegas this morning. The news is all about how cold it is .......


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning predator talk... It's 55° at 8:51 am. High today 68° Low tonight 49° it's been raining on and off this morning.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning guys, 47 for a high and 22 for the low. This is what I woke up to, it snowed a little yesterday but would melt within an hour and then snow a little more, but I guess when sun went down it stuck some, lol Would love to go calling but wife said I had to drive her today (45 miles) for a hair appointment, I offered to cut it but I cant type what she said.


----------



## hassell

They're calling for some of that stuff here also, don't know at what elevations though.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys, it's 52° @ 8:50 am. High today 65° Low tonight 43° rained off and on all night. Nice pictures Ed... You can always go calling when you get back.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning. It's 45° @ 6:08 am. High 72° Low 48°.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning guys, 22 for a low and 48 for a high, no wind and sunny. Its 24 right now.


----------



## Ceedub

Good morning everyone, about 25 degrees this morning with a high around forty-five. I was out this morning and had a slight breeze coming out of the east that made the fingers a bit stiff but looks like its going to be clear and sunny all day.









Sometimes, getting out into the middle of nowhere, completely by yourself, is the only way to socialize with a better class of people.


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT--- its snow'in and blow'in here in Colorado @ 0600. The cow dogs didn't even want to go out this morning.

awprint: awprint:


----------



## hassell

First snow on the ground here this morning.


----------



## knapper

The temps here are right at 0 or colder.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys it's 59° @ 11:52 am. High today 60° Low tonight 42° Cold for here...


----------



## glenway

We have higher temps than you, Eric. Lots of wind with some rain moving in soon. Going hunting anyway.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys, it's 44° @ 9:18 am. High today 51° Low tonight 31° Wind NNW @ 2 mph. Gusts 21 mph. Rain today, Snow above 4000 feet.


----------



## murphyranch

50 here in northern Oklahoma. West wind at 15. We had 2 inches of rain over the weekend and looks to really cool down mid week. Heading out this afternoon to do some calling. I saw 2 Bobcats and a coyote this morning while feeding cattle and I'm going to go up creek ahead of where the bobs where and set up this afternoon. I love it when it's too muddy to WORK, so I better hunt


----------



## youngdon

It was 48* at 6:30 this morning in north west Ohio. 
Now it's pissing rain on and off.


----------



## knapper

We have warmed up to the upper 20's today and snow on the way. Abig low coming in was a 935 mb and our recored is 927mb. Glad to be home from Ohio too warm to have good hunting.


----------



## murphyranch

Went out this evening to where I had seen the bobcats earlier today, made a quiet and stealthy entrance to where I wanted t be and got mojo rabbit set up and settled in to start calling. Didn't take 5 minutes and I look across the creek and here comes Walter and Sue, my neighbors geriatric chocolate labs that have been missing for about 3 days. Walter walks up to the mojo and just kinda stares at until I called his name and then the old fart hiked his leg and pissed on my mojo rabbit. The pair came over to me and you could tell they were very happy to see someone. We just wrestled a bit and soaked up the sunshine. When I got in my Polaris sue rode in my lap with her head laid on my shoulder. Took them to Larry, their owner who is 78 years old and he has been so tore up since he lost them. I new he loved these dogs, but when he teared up I realized just how much. He said he had them with him when he went to get tractor from a field and left them at his truck because he was coming right back, but plans got changed and it ended up being longer than he planned and when he got there they were gone. Anyway, I'm glad I CALLED them in to the rabbit in distress, made my day. I bet Walter and Sue sleep good tonight.


----------



## youngdon

He's lucky they didn't get eaten. You're a good neighbor. I'd have been sick if it was my dogs.

Walter may have done you a favor. You put his scent in a coyotes home territory and he smells it I guarantee he/she is gonna check it out.


----------



## murphyranch

I have a hunting buddy that has 2 small dogs that he uses when calling coyotes. I've not seen it but he says they work great with the pup whines and hurt dog calls. I will be going to witness this soon.


----------



## Indiana Jones

23 here in Northern Colorado. Snowing like crazy.

This is what I saw out my window:


----------



## youngdon

43 in northwest Ohio at 11:30am. It was a bit windy last night but that seems to have calmed down a tad.


----------



## youngdon

Indiana Jones said:


> 23 here in Northern Colorado. Snowing like crazy.
> This is what I saw out my window:


Indiana, I think your orange juice has expired.


----------



## Indiana Jones

youngdon said:


> Indiana, I think your orange juice has expired.


Hard to tell theres chunks when you get extra pulp...


----------



## catcapper

Now----------- inhale deeply----------------- and relax---------------- its a Colorado thing.lol.

Its 0* up here in the high rockies at 0457

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning guys, dont think there are any gals on anymore.

9 deg right now at 7 am, 32 for a high today no winds, think I might go calling


----------



## Indiana Jones

catcapper said:


> Now----------- inhale deeply----------------- and relax---------------- its a Colorado thing.lol.
> 
> Its 0* up here in the high rockies at 0457
> 
> awprint:


Look waaaaay down at the foothills. See me waving? Its a balmy 18 degrees down here! Now where did I leave my Hawaiian shirt?


----------



## knapper

catcapper said:


> Now----------- inhale deeply----------------- and relax---------------- its a Colorado thing.lol.
> 
> Its 0* up here in the high rockies at 0457
> 
> awprint:


We have been there and are getting ready to do it again here and most of the state is already there.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys, it's 40° @ 9:10 am. High 56° Low 37° Ed, how did your hunt turn out? It looks cold up there... -11° @ the Grand Canyon yesterday.


----------



## prairiewolf

Eric will be posting it but got nothing, lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter

prairiewolf said:


> Eric will be posting it but got nothing, lol


Lmao


----------



## youngdon

Nice... The weather in NW Ohio is turning chilly for
a few days. Today got to 42. Tomorrow is slated for a
High of 39.


----------



## Antlerz22

youngdon said:


> Nice... The weather in NW Ohio is turning chilly for
> a few days. Today got to 42. Tomorrow is slated for a
> High of 39.


Go hunting, shoot four-------coyotes, then you too can sing like Neil Young. "Four dead in Ohio"


----------



## youngdon

I wish I had brought my 204. There is a chuck living under dads barn. I'm gonna borrow a trap from a guy down the street. I'll have to check the regs on it first of coarse.....????


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It's raining and 47℉ at 6:40 am. Dew point 47°, Humidity 100%, Pressure 29.88^, Wind SE @ 4 mph. Gusts ESE @ 8 mph. Got to go pick up some of my cage traps this morning before I can't get to them, more rain is in the forecast.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning guys, got a little snow over night, only about an inch. Suppose to snow next few days.

Eric, I know you know about washes and rain but be careful anyway.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Morning Ed... Thanx I'll be careful. I have three cages in washes, and two at water tanks.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys, it's 42℉ @ 7:07 am. Wind NNE @ 5 mph. Pressure 30.10->, Humidity 83%, High today 53℉ Low tonight 36℉.


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT

Its -5* here at 0717

I here its a mite bit colder down in the desert.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... May the wind be in your face and the sun on your back. Have a great day!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning predator talkers...what's the weather like in your neck of the woods?


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT--- we had a heat wave roll in yesterday. Its 27* at 0449 and I'll bet its gonna hit 60* here today.

awprint:


----------



## Boxerboxer

Teens and snowy here, and when I go out hunting tomorrow morning it will be just below zero. The bright side is 53 next Thursday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Morning guys...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Morning guys... OMG! 90℉ on Wednesday!


----------



## akiceman25

azpredatorhunter said:


> Morning guys... OMG! 90℉ on Wednesday!


I don't know how you deal with that heat!










Been wayy too warm here all winter and still no snow in the forecast.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

It's not easy when you're only there days from death without water. At least you can eat snow and survive...


----------



## glenway

This is much better than the past week in which temps were never above freezing and lows were in single digits.

7-Day Forecast for mid-Michigan

Monday 30deg.

Periods of snow early Tuesday 34deg

More clouds than sun Wednesday 28deg

Morning clouds followed by afternoon sun Thursday 31deg

Times of sun and clouds Friday 52deg

Chance of showers Saturday 44deg

Mostly cloudy Sunday 46deg


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good afternoon guys, well it hit 90℉ yesterday... One of the neighbor's had a two and a half foot rattlesnake by his front door, and I've already killed one scorpion... The average temperature should be in the seventies. Glen, get you some snake gators...


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Good afternoon guys, well it hit 90℉ yesterday... One of the neighbor's had a two and a half foot rattlesnake by his front door, and I've already killed one scorpion... The average temperature should be in the seventies. Glen, get you some snake gators...


Yep, time to patrol my house & yard with the black light....

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT--- no snakes here--- its -3 at daybreak ---highs should be in the upper 40's

Wind blew yesterday morn'in and tried to bury the old Ford 3400--- got the drive plowed by noon.


----------



## glenway

We have a mess of white stuff just firing up.

Crow hunting Saturday no matter.

Just put a new battery in the Allis Chalmers and ready for anything.

Cut some wood before the snow and ready to sit back and enjoy it.

Bring it!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... I hope everyone has survived the recent weather, it's a few degrees above the norm here.


----------



## glenway

We got about 11 inches of heavy snow last night and I've finished plowing. Fortunately, the temperature is above freezing now. Crazy, but we're supposed to get into the 50s this weekend.


----------



## fr3db3ar

I'm hoping the last night hunting is at least good.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## Larry

Eric I told Sir harry Winston about your warm weather and here's his response.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

fr3db3ar said:


> I'm hoping the last night hunting is at least good.
> Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


 Good luck Fred


----------



## fr3db3ar

Thanks, we're headed out now for two nights of cold hunting.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## azpredatorhunter

fr3db3ar said:


> Thanks, we're headed out now for two nights of cold hunting.
> Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


don't forget to take pictures...


----------



## fr3db3ar

That's a given, we try to get lots of video as well. For anybody who does Facebook you can check us out at Dog Tired TV.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## Mark Steinmann

fr3db3ar said:


> That's a given, we try to get lots of video as well. For anybody who does Facebook you can check us out at Dog Tired TV.
> 
> Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


Nice, just started following your page on Facebook. Check out ours at "PREDATOR BEGUILED" if you would be so kind.

Good luck on the hunt!

Mark

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... Is it spring yet? It's a little chilly this morning, but it's warming up...


----------



## knapper

Your chilly in the morning is way above our highs.


----------



## glenway

Mid 80s west of Phoenix, AZ in the desert daytime temperatures. AZ Predator and I are going to try a morning predator hunt to avoid the heat in a couple of days. Dang sunshine sure is monotonous.


----------



## youngdon

Did your Sister move Glen ?

It's 73 in Vegas at 5:00pm this morning it was 55


----------



## glenway

No, YD. Same place but it is *east* of Phoenix. I'll have to fire my dictation assistant.


----------



## Larry

Standby Glen weather is heading your way. Wind and rain here last night. Today its clear, but wind gust could exceed 60mph. Wind is already stable at 27 mph.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys.... 72℉ @ 9:14 am. High 85℉ today and tomorrow, 88℉ by the weekend. Duckmaster, I hope your talking about Michigan... The last time Glen and I went hunting it was windy.


----------



## glenway

Ain't no weather heading my way in the desert but there could be a disturbance, nonetheless.


----------



## youngdon

glenway said:


> No, YD. Same place but it is *east* of Phoenix. I'll have to fire my dictation assistant.


Dang assistants! I thought that's probably what happened. Either that or the sun baked your brain already.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys and Happy St.Patrick's day... Larry's right...90℉ by Monday.


----------



## Larry

Mid 50's here, suns out, perfect weather for working outdoors! But it won't last.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It's 60℉ @ 7:45 am. High today 87℉. 91℉ on Monday. Well Glen and I didn't shoot anything yesterday, we did see one coyote walk through one stand but we weren't ready yet, I tried to call him back but he wasn't having it.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Wow!!! Warm------Its nice here too 26 with high of 29 today has been real nice last week up to the 50's--------snow this week got 8 " yesterday*


----------



## Larry

Its 87 in the greenhouse @ 10;00 AM., and its 36 and sunny for the rest of the area. Grass is green, groundhogs are humping and canada geese are setting on nest. YEP its spring in Iowa,


----------



## knapper

getting some snow and more on the way.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

67 degrees here in San Diego. Great vacation weather! 









Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## dwtrees

Well our latest round of snow finally ended this morning and we got up to about 36 degrees today. Most of the snow melted off the roof and vehicles though.


----------



## Larry

Cold enough this AM the Black Caped Chickadees on the feeders had frozen nose bubbles. But with surface water and surface ground temps in the low 50's it wont last long.


----------



## glenway

That's funny, Duckmaster.

I feed the birds heavily in the winter and some of the chickadees are conditioned to greet me each morning. No foolin'. I have a galvanized trash can that I keep the feed in and when I remove the lid, the chickadees fly right in and help themselves while I'm scooping some out for the feeder. Had 'em eating out of my outstretched hand, too.

Tough little critters that laugh at the weather.


----------



## Larry

My chickadees give me a wide birth. I don't think its myself per say, but they are always looking for hawks. To darn many in the trees waiting for an songbird ambush. I indeed had to move all my feeders next to my windows.

I feed the crows also. I got the idea watching them dumpster dive at a Mcdonald's in Kearney, Neb. Crows are not picky and over the last decade I have given them all sorts of people food, from stale pizza, salad, stale bread, chicken bones, and even some old oranges cut in half. I have yet to be refused!

I just throw the left overs up on my garage roof and they appear. Usually its just one. However, lets say I toss to the roof 3-4 slices of old bread. One will call and two to three will join it. They never fight and are very congenial to each other. My roof is never dirty as when the crows are gone the sparrows perform crumb cleanup.


----------



## glenway

I feed the crows, too - lead.


----------



## Larry

"Yum crow pie at Glenn's house. "

Happy Monday folks....Weather today in Iowa, 47 and sunny.

There is 65% chance of of box elder bugs and with an occasional woolly caterpillar is in the forecast. Some geese continue to fly northward, and groundhogs are out on the roadways dodging Michelin tires. Squirrels will be raiding bird feeders heavily today as a slow moving cold front passes through, with it cooler weather temps overnight.

The decorah eagle cam http://www.ustream.tv/decoraheagles is temprarily down due to a direct hit on the camera lens from a wet gaseous exscretion expelled from Dad eagle after he devoured a farm cat.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It's 73℉ @ 8:30 am. High today 90℉ Low tonight 57℉. The Vultures are back to stay for awhile... it must be spring.


----------



## Larry

Hello....will be 20 degrees in Iowa tomorrow morning. Spitting snow right now.

I know quite a few people that started their gardens and sowed grass seed when it was in the 70's a few weeks back. That's never a good idea in Iowa until after April 20th! Tomorrow morning will kill most new plants.


----------



## glenway

Went out for a hunt this morning and it felt like a January day. Snow, north wind. Holding off on gardening but have onion sets ready to go.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It hit 96℉ last week, only in the 80's today, thunder storms yesterday. You didn't get anything Glen? I still haven't gone yet.. I need one more coyote before Thursday... maybe tomorrow morning I'll try.


----------



## glenway

Didn't get anything but cold, Eric.
View attachment 14769


Best of luck getting that last one before the meeting.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Wow that looks cold Glen... Well I got rained out before I even went, then I just got an email of the bi-laws from the club, and the hunt records season is from April 1st. to March 31st. go figure! I should bypass novice and get hunter of the year. Will see next month.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It's 81℉ @ 8:45am. High today 90℉ Low tonight 66℉ Wind Calm Gusts ESE @ 6 mph. Dewpoint 41℉ Humidity 29% Pressure ---> 29.88" Sunrise 5:24 am. Sunset 7:19pm. Moon first quarter...

So what's it like in your neck of the woods?


----------



## knapper

We got up to 70s yesterday and are expected to be in the same for today. Very dry with high fire danger.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

knapper said:


> We got up to 70s yesterday and are expected to be in the same for today. Very dry with high fire danger.


knapper, that's pretty warm for there, I hope you get some rain in the forecast soon. So other than hot and dry what's going on up there? Anything interesting? Feel free to ramble on... It's my thread so theirs nothing off topic here.


----------



## knapper

Am getting the boat ready for the summer of fishing out in the sound for halibut and salmon. Trying to get out for a little spring black bear hunting and checking out a river for fall moose hunting in an area that got drawn for and haven't been up in over thirty years. I need to learn the river for running it again and check out the areas that I used to go to. With it being so dry the alergey season has been pretty bad. There was a small forest/brush fire in Anchorage yesterday and it had people jumping to get it put out, which they did. I am going on a Sitka Black tail deer hunt on Kodiak in early Aug. for a few days, it will be buck only at that time, but the pressure from hunting will be low at that time and that is said to be the best weather month there. I guess that is about it outside of work too.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Ok there will be no more talk about fresh halibut from the ocean! LOL... I don't even know what fresh halibut taste like ????... I seen some frozen halibut at the grocery store the other day and it was three playing card size pieces of freezer burned halibut for $14. Good luck on your black bear hunt and scouting for moose, also I wish you luck on the Sitka deer hunt. You sound like one lucky man to have the opportunity to harvest those animals, it's what a lot of us poor sob's from the lower forty eight dream about. I would love to go to Alaska, I've talked about moving there someday but the wife and daughter don't seem to have the same ideas as I do...lol. Keep us posted on your adventures and take lots of pictures, I would like to see them, and I am sure some of the other guys would as well.
Good Luck and be safe... azpredatorhunter


----------



## glenway

Some crazy weather here yesterday. Found a bit of snow on some objects in the morning (not on the ground, though) and during the day it was on and off freezing rain, sleet, hail and enough wind to make it feel like November. The garden is on hold but will probably plant stuff in a week or so.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

That is crazy Glen...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys, it's 65℉ @ 5:37 am. High today 86℉ Low tonight 67℉ Wind ENE @ 6 mph. Humidity 39% Pressure 29.89" ^. Dewpoint 39° Going to give it a try this morning, first time calling for the season...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Well on my first stand at about eight minutes I had a coyote come from my down wind side, he was about twenty feet away from me, I took the safety off and he heard it, he turned around and started running so I tried to point the rifle like a shotgun and shoot... Well I missed him.
Second stand just across the dirt road from the first stand I started calling, and thirty seconds later a coyote comes running directly at me from behind me on my down wind side, I am not sure what he had in mind but it seemed like he was coming at me and not the call, I raised my arms and he did a u-turn at about ten feet, I didn't get a chance to shoot at that one. I made two more stands but nothing showed up. A rancher was rounding up cattle with a helicopter by that time so I called it quits. I should have brought the shotgun with me... I am not sure what to call today, a success or failure.


----------



## glenway

Dang, Eric. That's up close and too personal! Maybe one of those over/unders in .223 and 12-gauge for such occasions.

Looks like the frost danger may be behind us now. 50 degrees at sunrise and highs in the 70s. Gotta plant some buckwheat this week.


----------



## prairiewolf

Eric, anytime they come in it's a success ! Only suggestion I can offer is from now on try and keep your down wind side to either the left or right of you instead at your back. One reason I rarely call with the wind directly in my face. Bur congrats on having 2 come in !


----------



## Mark Steinmann

This past year I have changed to a crosswind setup whenever possible. Gotta love those hard chargers though! Sure gets your adrenaline rushing!

I've also forced myself to leave the rifle & bring the 12ga lately when I know it's mostly tight cover, and that has improved my kill ratio.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

The north part of the state is under a Winter Weather watch with 3-8 inches of snow possible. Rain or snow will work for moisture, we are really dry up here and have several wild fires going. Some of them are hold over fires from last year, the fire burns down into the peat in the winter time and then to the top when it dries out.


----------



## knapper

Yesterday we had rain and fresh snow on the peaks.


----------



## youngdon

Very nice knapper. What are your temps ?


----------



## Larry

2:12 AM Don? I bet you had to get up for a pee and couldn't get to sleep!


----------



## knapper

We have been on the 60 to70 for a high temp in the lower elevations with lows in the 40's. Some parts of the state are under red flag warning because of low humidity and other parts are having winter weather advisorys for snow.


----------



## youngdon

TheDuckMaster said:


> 2:12 AM Don? I bet you had to get up for a pee and couldn't get to sleep!


Luckily I don't have that issue. I usually only sleep a maximum of 5 hrs a night and am good for the day. With our heat lately I've been doing anything I need in the shop after midnight. It's much more pleasant at that hour.


----------



## hassell

Just cooled down here, been mid 90's for a while.


----------



## youngdon

Yeah supposed to be that here soon


----------



## glenway

Supposed to hit around 90 Saturday with thunder boomers. Back to more reasonable late-spring temps the next day. Planting pumpkins on Saturday - maybe.


----------



## Larry

Don pee time for me. Think Ill stay up and go outside and listen to owls hoot for their young. Gets pretty noisy here this time of the morning. If its not the owls its the toads and tree frogs.

Don my small but effective 12 x 12 shop has air conditioning, Ahhhhhhhhhh

TEMPS TODAY...97 and 87% humidity!


----------



## youngdon

Lol I'm still awake. I spent several hours in the garage today (106*)cleaning and organizing. Then I took an hour nap and went back at it after walking the "Grey One".


----------



## Larry

When we were down in Tucson we picked up a mexican chimnea grill. This AM I fired it up with some 3 year old mesquite and cooked up some homemade bacon and eggs. I even toasted bread on it,

Nothing smells better than bacon frying with the odor drifting every so slowly in the early morning stillness. Sir Harry Winston (the old english bulldog) even had a couple of eggs with me.


----------



## Larry

Ahhh the weather fever broke and its now 64 here slight with wind and no clouds. Robin egg blue sky and so many shades of green on the foliage and grass a painter would take months to mix the colors and perhaps never get them right.

Sitting at the the patio table with a cup of coffee awaiting to see where the neighborhood doe will hide her fawn today. The fawn is late and is just a week old. Its about the size of a terrier dog with sticks for legs.


----------



## Larry

60 degrees this AM, no clouds, low humidity...good day t work outside!

Enjoying the responses from the geriatric road walkers observing our newly installed

"Hillary for Prison 2016" yard sign!

It's always a good thing to make folks smile early in the day!


----------



## knapper

High today forecast to be around 77 here and that is hot. Wife doing the watering this morning before the heat of the day.


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT--- we had a touch of frost in the lower areas two nights ago that hurt the outer leaves on some of the clover. Its 38* here at 0510. The day time temps are in the upper 70 to low 80.

Seems like its always winter or fall most of the year up here in the high country.lol. July is our warm grow'in month.

awprint:


----------



## Larry

Goodmorning all...60 here again when I was up at 5:30. Dew on the grass and hummingbirds teaching their young about feeders.

AZ folks...you have my sympathy if the weather men is correct. 120 in Phoenix and 116 in Tuscon is to much for me.


----------



## glenway

Ditto, Larry. We're getting some 90 degree heat and excessive humidity this weekend and at 8:30am, my gardening chores are finished for the day. Or, weekend.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Not looking forward to our next 3 days...









Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Thank God I moved to Vegas where it's cooler.


----------



## Larry

youngdon said:


> Thank God I moved to Vegas where it's cooler.


Thanks for the early morning smile!! That is a classic!


----------



## glenway

Like a mother in-law: It's all relative.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys and Happy Father's day! 118℉-120℉ today! Good day to stay inside and drink cold beer...


----------



## glenway

We are at 86 degrees with 33% humidity - welcomingly low!

I checked your humidity yesterday, AZ, and it was a remarkable 5 percent! But those triple digits more than make up for it.

Outdoor chores were finished early today. Retiring with an adult beverage now.


----------



## Larry

AZ PT family members, again you have my thoughts. Anything in the 100's is hot, hot, hot.

With that its going to be a beautiful week finally here in the land of corn and beans. 56 this morning and low humidity. Not a cloud in the sky just one half moon direct overhead.


----------



## Larry

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh....57 at 5 am. 78 for a high and little humidity. Tis the day a man can do some work without a beer to quench his thirst. (well almost :blink: )


----------



## glenway

Awakened to 43 degrees today. Nothing but sun in the forecast. No rain, farmers' crops are suffering badly and probably won't amount to much, if anything. Sure glad I put the water well in the garden. Watermelons already showing up.


----------



## Larry

I am sorry to hear about the drought in your area Glen. So far we have been blessed us with just the right amount of rain.


----------



## hassell

95 F again today.


----------



## glenway

That little water well and pump I installed at the garden site has kept our vegetable garden thriving. Sure glad I did it. Yesterday, I noticed 3 watermelons have formed already.

Possibly a bit of rain tomorrow but not enough to matter much. After that more heat and sun predicted. At least the lawn mower is getting some rest.


----------



## glenway

Here are the sad Michigan weather facts. We'll all be paying for the losses in higher prices for commodiites or through taxpayer-funded government subsidies.

Rainfall in June: .76 of an inch

Only 3 dryer Junes on record since 1900: 1927 - .7; 1988 (and, I sure remember how bad the entire summer was) .49 for the month, and year 1904 - .35 of an inch.

Still better than the folks in Clendenin, West Virginia and others in the deep south, who've gotten more than their fair share.

Most Michigan tree farms or farmers don't have irrigation systems and have resorted to hand-watering in some cases to save newly planted trees.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... I've been slacking on the predator hunting, my mother isn't doing well and it's been tough trying to care for her. I haven't had any time to get out and call, but I plan on going sometime soon...before I go nuts.


----------



## glenway

Understood. Not a bad thing to get away for a spell, either.


----------



## youngdon

Sorry to hear about your moms health. Do what you need to do for her, but take time for yourself and your family. You need to take time for yourself and you'll be thankful you took the time to do for her.


----------



## Larry

X2 what Don said AZ,


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*EVENING GUYS--11:08 PM U.P. TIME 58 NOW WITH LOW OF 56 TONIGHT--THE HIGH TOMORROW 66-70 LOW 53----WE HAVE HAD PLENTY OF RAIN---STARTING SUNDAY HIGH OF 80 AND WILL CARRY ON TIL WEDNESDAY---THAN 70'S FOR A WHILE-------HAVE A GREAT WEEK-END*


----------



## dwtrees

Got up to 90 here today and the humidity was way up to 85%. Tonight we have severe storms and some tornado warning too. Lots of rain and hail in some areas also. Tomorrow the high could hit 100 and the storms will definitely be severe later in the day.


----------



## glenway

Had a fun night camping with the great grandson. A bit chilly at day break but the campfire took care of that. Looks like the high heat and humidity returns this week.


----------



## youngdon

Great grandson? Awesome !


----------



## glenway

75 degrees today and recent rains have saved thirsty crops, because they hadn't pollinated yet.


----------



## catcapper

40* up here in the smoky high rocky mountains. The hay is have'in a tuff time hit'in ball tall for cut'in. Some folks think 40* is cool--- other folks think 40* is just 8* above freeze'in.

awprint:


----------



## knapper

We are having a heat wave with highs in the 90's in parts of the state and others are still in the 60's. Lots of lighting strikes that have not started many fires.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys.. It's 77℉ @ 4:40 am. Lt. Rain , Wind 0, Humidity 73%, Pressure ---> 29.90", Dew point 67°. High today 91℉ Low 81℉... I am going to go calling this morning, I'll have to play it by ear today with the monsoon storms popping up all around the state...


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Good morning guys.. It's 77℉ @ 4:40 am. Lt. Rain , Wind 0, Humidity 73%, Pressure ---> 29.90", Dew point 67°. High today 91℉ Low 81℉... I am going to go calling this morning, I'll have to play it by ear today with the monsoon storms popping up all around the state...


How'd ya do?!

-Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Finnaly the fronts are moving in,

T'was 97 yesterday with humidity so high Buster the male hummingbird had lightning coming off his wings!

Rained last nigh and temps dropped 26 degrees in 3 mins, This am its 67.


----------



## glenway

Hits us tonight, Larry, and not soon enough for me.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*We had a little rain last night--needed it too-but didn't get enough--going out to water the garden in a min---mid 70's today and 80's for the week-end more rain tues-----have a great week-end Everyone*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Mark Steinmann said:


> How'd ya do?!
> -Mark
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


 nothing Mark. But I had fun anyway...


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> nothing Mark. But I had fun anyway...


You'll get em next time! At least you had a good time.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Yeah, that's what matters anyway. I did get new tires on the Jeep. I am giving BigO "Bigfoot AT's" a try...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It's 85℉ @ 5:18am. My daughter said that she wanted to go calling with me this morning... I can't believe it, so I better get going before she changes her mind. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Well no coyotes today, I really need to call some in for my daughter before she throws in the towel... She did catch some Pokemon on the way to breakfast... We did find these.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Damn over 55,000 views... I should get a YouTube channel.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Just dawned on me... I think my daughter just wanted to go to breakfast or catch Pokemon... I am not sure, if that's the case, I am going to show her how I shoot Pokemon as I throw her cellphone in the air...????.


----------



## Larry

I can feel the season change. I am seeing it also. The mornings are getting crisp and the sky color is is brighter. Birch trees are shedding early leaves and the hummingbirds are coming to the feeders more and more each day. Winds are now dying down in the evenings thru the mornings. In fact this morning it's so calm I just heard a gopher fart across the fence and woodpecker banging his head some 100 yards away.

Temps 66, humidity high and it's a great morning to have your coffee out of doors!


----------



## Larry

Its 4:37, still dark, and the dew is so heavy its causing soil erosion :runforhills:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It's 81° @ 5:12 am.and still dark. It's only going to be in the 90's today, we got some rain yesterday and more is expected today. Wind is calm. Going solo calling...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I saw one coyote hauling ass across the desert on my way to the first stand, nothing after that. I got rained on twice.


----------



## prairiewolf

At least you went out !! I think I am getting to lazy to even go calling.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

prairiewolf said:


> At least you went out !! I think I am getting to lazy to even go calling.


 Ed don't give up... The weather up there has to be better than here, what about guess the weight contest? Now who's going to do that? Your the man...


----------



## glenway

Too hot and humid here. 97 percent! Makes me feel like the dirty laundry at the motel.

But, it too shall pass.


----------



## prairiewolf

azpredatorhunter said:


> Ed don't give up... The weather up there has to be better than here, what about guess the weight contest? Now who's going to do that? Your the man...


Eric, we finally started getting rain and just as soon as I think I might go it rains, lol Cant complain though we need it bad. I just bought a couple of new firearms also, getting ready for Fox. I will post them in another thread.


----------



## Larry

4.5 inches of rain in 3.5 hours last night. Now that the clouds have puked, looks like next week will bring mild weather and the trapping trailer will start getting built!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys! It's 99℉ @ 10:45 AM. I went calling this morning and on the last stand I called in two gray fox and shot one. I missed the other one. DRT @ six paces...


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Good morning guys! It's 99℉ @ 10:45 AM. I went calling this morning and on the last stand I called in two gray fox and shot one. I missed the other one. DRT @ six paces...


Nice job! Six paces with a scoped rifle....those are always fun shots! Lol.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ReidRH

Good Job! Itchin to get out! Gotta Get home First All this Flooding Between here and Home Might be a Problem! Hoping its Receded Before I Fly In! Looks like I May have to work over a few days due to my relief not being able to get here!!!

Going ASAP Though!


----------



## glenway

Nice work, Eric. Think you had enough gun? Oh well. Dead is dead.

Got about 2.5 inches of rain in the past 24 hours and more expected in this pattern that extends to the Gulf of Mexico. That's 5 times as much as we got for the whole month of June. Good for the garden and gives me a break from watering.

I held off on planting food plots, because I feared the seed would be washed away. Glad I did, too.


----------



## Larry

Eric,,,nice. Happy you had a successful calling day

Weather here is perfect 66 bright blue skies and no rain for the whole week.

Unlike Glen and his Michigan neighbors we have had "7.25 since AUG 1 at my house. And " 21.48 since May 1 this summer. You could say this in one of those years the trees will have wide growth rings and the gardens are very bountiful!

Ill eat well on the trapline for sure.......Boiled Prairie Chicken or BBQ'ed Canada Goose Breat with Sweet Corn and a Dill Pickle for supper.

We have froze 67 Quarts of Tomatoes and continue to get this many evey day with ............








Then there's the dill pickles .......... 7 gallon jars full so far and that doesnt include alll of the salads.....













Then theres 47 quarts of sweet corn....








BTW this is our first year at purple tomatoes and they will return next year. They have to be the best tomatoes I have ever eaten on BLT's...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Mark Steinmann said:


> Nice job! Six paces with a scoped rifle....those are always fun shots! Lol.
> Mark
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Thanx Mark. It's not that hard if they aren't moving... The other one was lucky he had a bullet proof rock in front of him.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

ReidRH said:


> Good Job! Itchin to get out! Gotta Get home First All this Flooding Between here and Home Might be a Problem! Hoping its Receded Before I Fly In! Looks like I May have to work over a few days due to my relief not being able to get here!!!
> 
> Going ASAP Though!


Thanx ReidRH. You might want to trade that plane ticket for an air-boat ticket.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

glenway said:


> Nice work, Eric. Think you had enough gun? Oh well. Dead is dead.
> 
> Got about 2.5 inches of rain in the past 24 hours and more expected in this pattern that extends to the Gulf of Mexico. That's 5 times as much as we got for the whole month of June. Good for the garden and gives me a break from watering.
> 
> I held off on planting food plots, because I feared the seed would be washed away. Glad I did, too.


Thanx Glen. Whenever I don't bring the shotgun something always wants to get up close and personal, I don't think it would have made a difference at that distance. I could of had a double with the shotgun... The first fox stopped behind a bush, I could see his head and tail, and a light brown spot between the bush I thought was his chest, so I squeezed the trigger and boom...a granite dust cloud emerged...I've never seen anything run straight up hill so fast.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Thanx Larry. Nice stockpile! There's nothing like garden fresh...or canned fresh from the garden. My father always made bread and butter pickles from the garden.


----------



## ReidRH

The Flooding Down here is Awful, What you See on the National News Doesn't even Scratch the Surface, Thousands Evacuated STILL Cannot Get home! Back Up Flooding the Rivers aren't Expected to Crest till tomorrow Night! Most are in Dire Need of medicine and personal Items, very Little Food as most Supply routes are still Flooded I will be making a trip there with the MS APIII% Crew Friday with Food Clothes Cleaning Supplies and Other Supplies we are in the Process of Gathering Up. What we are running in to is FEMA and Local Offices Are Overwhelmed with Requests for help and People with Supplies Can't Get to the Worst Areas! Some Areas the Churches are the Best distribution Areas.

Sorry didn't mean to Ramble!


----------



## glenway

No apologies necessary. We always like to know how our friends are doing in different parts of the country.

I think that's what AzPredator had in mind when he started this thread.

Hats off to you, sir, for the good deeds on behalf of your fellow Americans.


----------



## Larry

Reid,

Hang in there man. I know exactly what you going through when we had the floods in Cedar Rapids of 2008. All you can do is wait it out. Fortunately the Feds and Insurance Companies are very familiar with flooding. All a man can do is make sure his family is safe and do his best to help his fellow citizen. Thoughts and prayers are with from the City of Cedar Rapids, Iowa and we have Red Cross on their way!

Larry


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Well it was a week ago since one of my Bobcat spots got flooded so I figured I should stop in to see if it's going to be a good season. These are 100% Bobcat prints all within 1 week....
















Looks like I've got some thinning out to do when it's cool enough to get out!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Either that or there's one disoriented cat in the neighborhood.


----------



## prairiewolf

Mark Steinmann said:


> Well it was a week ago since one of my Bobcat spots got flooded so I figured I should stop in to see if it's going to be a good season. These are 100% Bobcat prints all within 1 week....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I've got some thinning out to do when it's cool enough to get out!
> 
> Mark
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Mark, have you thought about a trail camera there ?


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Mark, have you thought about a trail camera there ?


Ed, right now my cameras are all dedicated to my bull elk hunt. Even after that's done though I might not risk it as this is a very urban spot. I guess I could throw my cheapest camera there and hope for the best!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## catcapper

Snow yesterday across most of the fourteen'ers--- Lows in the upper 30's--- wont be long now till the brush is brown, and the bull's are blow'in.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf

catcapper said:


> Snow yesterday across most of the fourteen'ers--- Lows in the upper 30's--- wont be long now till the brush is brown, and the bull's are blow'in.
> 
> awprint:


Wow !! Our stuff just now turning green, lol Expected rain showers all week also and in the mid 70's and I am around 6500 ft elevation.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Nice spot Mark. I've found a few cat tracks and one toilet.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Nice spot Mark. I've found a few cat tracks and one toilet.


Eric,
Do you happen to have a picture of the "toilet"? I'd be interested in seeing a local shot to know what to look for better. If I found one in this area that was well concealed from the trails I'd throw a camera on it. There is also a coyote pair that I've called in before here but it seems that the cats rule this by far. It appears that the coyotes just travel through here from time to time.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Mark Steinmann said:


> Eric,
> Do you happen to have a picture of the "toilet"? I'd be interested in seeing a local shot to know what to look for better. If I found one in this area that was well concealed from the trails I'd throw a camera on it. There is also a coyote pair that I've called in before here but it seems that the cats rule this by far. It appears that the coyotes just travel through here from time to time.
> Mark
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


 I didn't take a picture Mark, but if you run across a half dozen or so cat turds in one spot, you found one. If you see a rocky outcrop or something that stands out by all of them bobcat tracks, go walk around it and look for a toilet. Next time I find one I'll take a picture.


----------



## Larry

74 and 92% humidity at 6AM here in the farming AMAZON! :hot:

Hey Glen... front moving through today and tonight. You May get some rain by Saturday Night.

We will be in the low 70's for highs next week.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

The low this morning was 78° and I needed my new gun sighted in. Got it sighted in quickly & Called in a tiny male to boot!

Who needs camo pants....lol. 









Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Nice work, Mark. Now it's a user and that little one won't become a big trouble maker.


----------



## prairiewolf

Way to go Mark !


----------



## Larry

68 here and way to go on the Male PUP!

I agree who needs camo other than the Pro's that push it for their sponsors!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Thanks! It was a nice surprise to get him. That gun shoots great!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Congrats Mark... You won't catch me dead in a pair of shorts, unless I am floating face down in the pool ????...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... Day six of Excruciating lower back pain.I would go have the back surgery today if the odds were better than "40% it would help if not make it worse." The spinal surgeon said that I wouldn't be happy with the surgery... I don't know what to do, I am at the end of my rope.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I found a chiropractor near me for $35... I hope she knows what she's doing.


----------



## Larry

AZ...I have had 7 back surgeries of which 4 were fusions. I have a neurostimulator implanted above my hip with wires attached to my spine at T11 to T13 to stop muscles from acting up and keep the pain at bay.

My point is I have been through everything and probably could do a better job than most physical therapist. In fact I am willing to bet your pain is in L5-S1 area right?

Here's the simple issue that is causing all of this. Since you brain thinks your back is injured its calling the back muscles to pull on the spine even more with it comes more pain and more pulling. The pulling is a protection function like when we tense up when we get startled. Its a battle you cannot win effectively until you get those muscles calmed down. Even if the disc is ruptured the pain may be 100 times more because of the pulling of the muscles.

Here's my simple remedy and it will take a week or so. Take a ice bag (make sure it doesn't leak) wrap it in a towel shove it between the couch cushions and lay on it for no more than 20 mins. Repeat 3-4 times per day. Don't use heat until those muscles are relaxed.

Second, when you get out of bed in the morning have a chair near the bed. Move from the bed to the chair and bend over as far as possible by grabbing and pulling with your hand on your knees. Go slow no jerking. It gonna hurt and your going to perhaps feel a new pain. A deep muscle pain like the one you feel after a severe leg cramp. However, its a good pain because you are stretching those muscles out.

Our problem is this. Modern man with a large upper torso is not made to walk up right yet. In the early days of man no issue, heck he was just 120-130lbs. The disc are was large enough to support that mass. Add 50-as much as 100 pounds to that and think how many more pounds of pressure you have added to that disc area. I once heard that for every inch your belly hangs over your belt and additional 100 to 500lbs of pressure is added to the disc when you bend over to grab a dropped spoon from the table.

Email me if you need to talk more....I agree with the Dr. do not get surgery unless its a simple discectomy,,,even then there is a huge risk of issues with scar tissue post surgery.


----------



## youngdon

I hang upside down. It has cut the pain by 70% or better. I've even had some days where I forgot about it...at least until I did something stupid


----------



## Larry

65 here heading to 81. Gas is $2.15 and School begins today!

Sir Harry Winston has a birthday today...he's 5. In Bulldog Years he's a senior citizen.


----------



## knapper

We have winter storm advizory in the north slope of the Brooks range and high wind warnings in other parts of the state. Flood warning in some other areas and high surf advisory in other areas. Temps. are cooling down and highs in the low 60 to high 50.


----------



## catcapper

Its 48* at 1730 this evening.

Snow last night is down to timberline on the Sandies.

Brush fire on Hardscrabble Pass today at 1230--- 10 miles from home but had to take the 38 mile detour around the burn to get to the house.

5 more acres to bale and hay season is done for me--- if it ever stops rain'in.

Elk season is just days away.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

TheDuckMaster said:


> AZ...I have had 7 back surgeries of which 4 were fusions. I have a neurostimulator implanted above my hip with wires attached to my spine at T11 to T13 to stop muscles from acting up and keep the pain at bay.
> 
> My point is I have been through everything and probably could do a better job than most physical therapist. In fact I am willing to bet your pain is in L5-S1 area right?
> Here's the simple issue that is causing all of this. Since you brain thinks your back is injured its calling the back muscles to pull on the spine even more with it comes more pain and more pulling. The pulling is a protection function like when we tense up when we get startled. Its a battle you cannot win effectively until you get those muscles calmed down. Even if the disc is ruptured the pain may be 100 times more because of the pulling of the muscles.
> Here's my simple remedy and it will take a week or so. Take a ice bag (make sure it doesn't leak) wrap it in a towel shove it between the couch cushions and lay on it for no more than 20 mins. Repeat 3-4 times per day. Don't use heat until those muscles are relaxed.
> 
> Second, when you get out of bed in the morning have a chair near the bed. Move from the bed to the chair and bend over as far as possible by grabbing and pulling with your hand on your knees. Go slow no jerking. It gonna hurt and your going to perhaps feel a new pain. A deep muscle pain like the one you feel after a severe leg cramp. However, its a good pain because you are stretching those muscles out.
> Our problem is this. Modern man with a large upper torso is not made to walk up right yet. In the early days of man no issue, heck he was just 120-130lbs. The disc are was large enough to support that mass. Add 50-as much as 100 pounds to that and think how many more pounds of pressure you have added to that disc area. I once heard that for every inch your belly hangs over your belt and additional 100 to 500lbs of pressure is added to the disc when you bend over to grab a dropped spoon from the table.
> Email me if you need to talk more....I agree with the Dr. do not get surgery unless its a simple discectomy,,,even then there is a huge risk of issues with scar tissue post surgery.


 yeah Larry, I have some serious issues with L4, L5 and L5 S1. herniated disc and a pinched sciatic nerve. The chiropractor helps a little, I can only use the activator. I've been thinking about the inversion tablelike Don uses...


----------



## youngdon

I swear by it. My advice to anyone wanting an inversion table is a teeter hang up. I've seen a few other brands that were built pretty flimsy
The teeter is rock solid. My son in law is 6'2 and 275 or so and it hold him easily with no wobble at all.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Don, I appreciate your advice, is it anything like a traction? I wasn't able to use traction, with a pinched sciatic nerve every time the weight was released it would pinch the nerve. I'll look around and see if I can try before I buy one.


----------



## glenway

Better hung than hanged.


----------



## Larry

Anything to get those muscles so they are not causing pressure on the nerve root.

Cat...glad the hay is about done. We have had the same issue here with rain and hay. But then like many have said....most can live with rain, most can't live without it.

Don...heres the issue when you don't have glasses. I thought your post said your son in law is 62...Man that makes a guy think?

HILLARY FOR PRISON 2016!!!


----------



## youngdon

Go buy you a set of cheaters Larry. I'm surprised that at your advanced age you can even hear yourself reading the posts......


----------



## youngdon

You should try one out Eric, where traction pulls and then releases hanging is a constant release. You do have to go upright sooner or later though. I advise not going totally inverted for very long at first. You'll figure it out.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Will do... Don.

And thanks for your advice Larry...


----------



## Larry

Don....its not hearing what I write. My issue is I write slow because most don't read fast and I fall asleep before I finish the sentan....c......e....ZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Mark Steinmann

While I was working this morning my hunting buddy sent me these... 
















Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Right on.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Nice Mark, tell your buddy congrats... I am still not up to go calling, it's going on ten days now and it's driving me nuts.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Nice Mark, tell your buddy congrats... I am still not up to go calling, it's going on ten days now and it's driving me nuts.


Will do Eric. I'm sorry to hear that the pain is so severe, hope it gets feeling better for you soon!

We are heading out tomorrow to go setup my cameras again for elk. Hoping to get some predators to come in as well! The high will be 70, perfect day in my book.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Mark Steinmann said:


> Will do Eric. I'm sorry to hear that the pain is so severe, hope it gets feeling better for you soon!
> We are heading out tomorrow to go setup my cameras again for elk. Hoping to get some predators to come in as well! The high will be 70, perfect day in my book.
> Mark
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


 Thank you Mark, 70℉ you better breakout thermal undies ????...


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Thank you Mark, 70℉ you better breakout thermal undies ????...


Haha, the low is 46°! I'll be loving every minute!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Luck on your scouting Mark. I went out the other day for archery deer and the temp was 42 here. deer season will be over come Sept 8th and I will start calling a little more serious then. Have been seeing a few coyotes while archery hunting. Thought I was going to get to shoot one. I started lip squeaking and it headed for me and suddenly a doe came running straight for the coyote and ran it off. I think she must have had a fawn near by.

Today high of 67 with scattered thunderstorms and a low of 47.


----------



## Larry

Mark thanks for sharing. Heat and humidities back back in the corn state. High 82 Dew Points mid 70's.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Good Luck on your scouting Mark. I went out the other day for archery deer and the temp was 42 here. deer season will be over come Sept 8th and I will start calling a little more serious then. Have been seeing a few coyotes while archery hunting. Thought I was going to get to shoot one. I started lip squeaking and it headed for me and suddenly a doe came running straight for the coyote and ran it off. I think she must have had a fawn near by.
> Today high of 67 with scattered thunderstorms and a low of 47.


Sounds like a great time out Ed! That would be cool to watch an animal run off a coyote.

We put one down yesterday, I'll post the story & pics hopefully later today when I get a few minutes.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

The temp is 82° and a slight wind from the East. Just got a bucket list kill using Ed's "Raspy Wabbit" enclosed reed. Called in a pair to 25 yards and shot the female with my Ruger Mark 2 pistol! Pay attention to my attire....lol.

Nothing like having success before a days work begins! 
















Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Congrats Mark... I am still looking for the .22 magnum cylinder for the Ruger single six, it disappeared when we moved. If I ever find it I would take it hunting.


----------



## prairiewolf

Now thats the way to call and shoot a coyote !! lol

Mark you keep posting pics this one and the one in shorts, the camo clothing industry is going to get mad at you !!!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Thanks guys, 22lr will do the trick if you hit em in the heart!

Ed, that's funny...I'm sure even some guys on here might be rolling their eyes at that picture! Lol.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

What a great story and GREAT kill shot! Thanks Mark keep it up!

Larry


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Good morning everyone! I'm a day late, but it was 50° yesterday with 5-14 mph wind throughout the morning. Yup, I was up north putting a hurt on the predators with my family! 

















More pictures & stories to come when I get some free time.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning, Mark looks like you had a very successful day !! Congrats


----------



## Larry

great work Mark!


----------



## Larry

4.5 inches of rain here overnight. Temps have dropped 20 degrees.

The ground is so saturated I saw worms jumping onto robins backs just to stay dry.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Congrats Mark.. waiting to hear the story. I am just now getting a little better, I went dove hunting for a few hours and shot six, the wind was blowing hard, the doves were flying fast.


----------



## Larry

Happy Sunday to you all and I hope God Blesses all of you on this site! I mean that.

Stepped out at 4:30...was 50 degrees here will be high 40"s by sunrise. Its almost time to call, maybe Wednesday evening!


----------



## glenway

Similar here, Duckmaster. Cool at last and reborn as a result.

Took out 3 red squirrels while dodging skeeters on a stroll at dawn.


----------



## ReidRH

A Beautiful Sunny 97 Degf Out here in the Gulf Of Mexico, Just to Keep Gas In Someone Else's Tank! I hope All of You Guys have had an Awesome Day!


----------



## glenway

I bet there's gas in *your* tank, too, Richard. Thanks for sharing with us in any case.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning guys,

56 right now low of 51 expected and a high of 71 with 30% isolated thunder storms and a UV index of 9 of 10.

Richard, do they let you fish off the platform ?


----------



## glenway

Where do you think fish oil comes from, Ed?


----------



## prairiewolf

LMAO Glen !! I have a nephew that works offshore out of Houston. He fishes every time he isnt working while out there.


----------



## ReidRH

There IS Gas in My Tank and My CoWorkers dont like it much Bah Ha Ha! I used to fish All the Time out here but the older I get the Less trips up and down those Stairs the Better! Or Ive just got to where its not as iimportant as it used to be! I Prefer Fishing at Home With My Honey! We are Headed out Next Tuesday for 5 Days of Camping and Fishing! Ready for it too!!


----------



## Larry

Morning men...fall is here for sure. Its was DARK at 6AM!

Does anyone need rain...my gauge had 2.6" in it again from an overnight downpour. The central part of the state had more than 7". We may have to start preparing like the great people in Louisiana had done. I hope all of down there are recovering the best you can.

I used to say never complain about the rain because only rain can fix a drought (drought-very very bad!) However, my opinion is changing some this year as blight, mold and fungus is killing many green plants early. My garden is gone and normally I get tomatoes, peppers and cucumbers right up until the first heavy frost which normally is Oct 15th.

Gas is $2:15 for E-10 $2.74 for 91 octane,


----------



## catcapper

No gardens left up here. We had two hard kill'in frosts here last week. The temp at 0636 is 21*.

awprint:


----------



## akiceman25

catcapper said:


> No gardens left up here. We had two hard kill'in frosts here last week. The temp at 0636 is 21*.
> 
> awprint:


Garden is still growing in Alaska! Lol

Mid 30s is lowest we've seen.


----------



## prairiewolf

37 deg here this morning as I left to go calling at 6 am. I posted the hunt, but I would rather not think about it !! LOL


----------



## Larry

Crap...just when I get all excited about the weather...here we go again. Mid 80's and rain gain this week.

Good time to clean the gun room and go shoot some ground hogs for bait.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Good morning guys, 77 degrees to start of the morning. 100 for the high today.

Have a great day everyone! 
Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning guys ,

42 right now with a high of 83 expected, tomorrow high of 68 and rain. Might go calling this evening.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Good Morning guys ,
> 
> 42 right now with a high of 83 expected, tomorrow high of 68 and rain. Might go calling this evening.


That's my kind of weather Ed, low 40's & mid 60's....can't ask for better weather in my opinion!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It's 82℉ @ 7:59 am. High today 98℉ Low tonight 76℉ ... 86℉ for a high tomorrow, looks like it's starting to cool down.


----------



## Larry

Good morning folks...I am reporting to you from the City of Idiots, Corruption and Wanton Spending. And you all are paying for it.

I am talking about our flood issue. Perhaps you have seen on the National News that is occurring now.

I wont mince words and I am pissed as hell! It cost 5 million for temporary Hesco barriers this flood that worked well. But the City officials say a permanent wall will cost 500 million.

All for River that's so silted in canada geese can walk across it int the winter and barely get their knees wet. Back in the 60's they dredged the river and the city owned and operated the dredges. Now flooding for 30 years except ice dams in spring. You see our forefathers didn't think is beauty or money back in those days, they thought of property loss. So it was easy for them to decide to fix the problem a slow moving silt ridden river. If you dredged the river, make it deeper and it holds more water. The dredged material then goes to build levies or improve those already built.

Fema gave this city 100's of million after 2008 to rebuild. But for example our city leaders spent 64 million on a Civic Center, 120 million on a new library and nothing went to fixing the issue at hand. In fact an old business building that was flooded in 2008 was bought buy the city for 2.2 million I believe...just last year the person that sold it to them bought it back for 750,000.00.

Now this city is pleading to congress and the senate for more funds. And our congressman Blum and others in Washington asking the corps of engineers to flip the bill. A burden on all of you across this great country and its bull crap!

On behalf of the City of Cedar Rapids, I apologize to you my hunting taxpayers for our WANTON spending and waste of Federal Funds!

Larry


----------



## Larry

Goodmorning, The big flashlight in the universe has not come on yet. Expected highs in low seventies today. Sunshine galore, no humidity.

Time to start preps for trapping season.

Gas-$2:15 for E10


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning guys,

Today








Sep 29

Thunderstorms

68° 49°

80%

S 11 mph

73%

7 of 10

6:16 am

6:08 pm

4:59 am

5:40 pm

just read your post Larry from yesterday, I know exactly how you feel. I saw similar things when we had our large Forest fire back in 2002.


----------



## glenway

Rain in Michigan extending into archery's whitetail opener Saturday.

I'll be out there hiding under cover with my crossbow just because it will be opening day. No does or small bucks on the agenda.

Man, I'm ready!


----------



## youngdon

Good luck Glenn. Stay dry !


----------



## akiceman25

glenway said:


> Rain in Michigan extending into archery's whitetail opener Saturday.
> 
> I'll be out there hiding under cover with my crossbow just because it will be opening day. No does or small bucks on the agenda.
> 
> Man, I'm ready!


Man I miss opening day bow(or rifle) hunting in Michigan..

Meanwhile, it's 33 degrees with a high of 43 here in Fairbanks.

Have already seen snowflakes but none have stuck around long. Should be snow on the ground within 2 weeks.

My inoperable bait freezer outside is full of moose/grouse/snowshoe hare parts. Pheww is it stinky!!! I'll be giving wolf trapping a 1st shot this winter.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Luck Glen !

Good Luck akiceman25 on your quest to trap a wolf, that would be exciting !!


----------



## youngdon

I can almost smell it from here.......


----------



## Antlerz22

youngdon said:


> I can almost smell it from here.......


Yea Trump had the same problem, the Stank from the Skank Hillary near him, caused him to sniff some on stage LOL


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT--- its 15* here at 0454 with sunny skies today and a high of 67*.

awprint:


----------



## Larry

Hello folks; 38 degrees, Stars in the sky, high today 68 and clear....gas 2.15 for 10%, and 2.80 for 91 octane


----------



## Larry

Goodmorning and Merry Christmas from the Sandhills!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Good afternoon PredatorTalk. 88°F, a 5-7mph breeze coming from the SW. It's suppose to top out at 93°F in an hour or so....I have some trail cameras to check! I hope to have some Bobcat video to show ya.....and if I'm lucky a predator at the end of my shotgun bead...

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## akiceman25

Good evening everyone.

Our weather is much above normal for Oct. Currently 45 degrees, has been getting barely below freezing at night.

I've been in Alaska for 15 years and this is the latest I've seen it with no snow on the ground.


----------



## Larry

O dark thirty here. No Stars must be overcast. First heavy frost this AM and its about two weeks late.

Normally Ruby Throated hummingbirds are gone by now however yesterday I put out fresh sugar water as I saw one on the honeysuckle vine.

Fox and coyotes still rome the neighborhood as my neighbors are telling me they see them more often.

Farm accident on Saturday night, man not paying attention (suspect texting) ran into my cousins empty


----------



## Larry

Sorry internet crashed ........I was saying a man ran into the back of my cousins MT grain wagons at 65-70mph...hes alive and just walked away with a bloody nose and ticket. The above photos is an internet photo representing waht the man ran into.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Headed up to the high country to help 4 of my family members get their elk tags filled! Wish us luck. Forecast is mid 40's for low & mid 70's for the high. 10-16 mph wind and a full moon....it's gonna be a tough one!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Good luck !


----------



## akiceman25

Good morning er'rybody!

18 degrees here, still snowless with none in the forecast. North of me in Barrow, AK it's the latest in recorded history of being snowless.

Strange to see all the frozen ponds/lakes/sloughs without snow.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## knapper

We finely are getting snow, for how long is a good question.


----------



## akiceman25

Good morning all.

18 degrees and about 2 inches of snow fell last night. Bout dam time!

I have 6 days off work, a caribou tag, cow moose tag(both 200 miles from me and opposite directions) and a friend buggin to go predator hunting. Oh..and a load of home maintenance... maybe.


----------



## 22magnum

Morning yall Hot as hell in Texas

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... Hot here as well.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning guys, our leaves are just now turning colors, lol


----------



## ReidRH

Howdy Everyone Workin Nights 80 miles out in the Gulf of Mexico! 75 degf Cloudy with a little Rain now and again 30 mph wind and 8-10ft seas!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Good evening all. 80 degrees currently here in the low desert of AZ. My buddy Tim just sent me some success pictures of today's hunt. Thought you'd all enjoy!

Shot at 40 yards in the heart with his M1 Garand:























Way to make me jealous Tim!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Nice... Tell your buddy congrats. That's a nice bear


----------



## ReidRH

Good Morning Nice Bear Mark, I would Love to take a bear but ours are protected here still on the "endangered" list but we are getting more of them. Tell you're Buddy Congratulations!!


----------



## Larry

Congrats to your friend.


----------



## prairiewolf

Way to go Tim, Congrats !! looks like a nice bear !

Mark, did he spot and stalk or call it in ? What area?


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Way to go Tim, Congrats !! looks like a nice bear !
> 
> Mark, did he spot and stalk or call it in ? What area?


Not sure on the unit Ed. He actually got this on camera and patterned him. Set up a ground blind with branches. Sat on the trail opening morning and he came walking by 40 yards out. Dropped him where he stood.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Damn... He should go after grizzly bear with a spear....he's lucky ????


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Damn... He should go after grizzly bear with a spear....he's lucky ????


Hahaha, pretty much!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Happy Halloween

The e-caller is charged up and I am ready to scare the kids tonight with some raccoon fighting, Bear Growls and One Very Loud Female Coyote. Been doing it for 7 years now and they love it. You can hear the kids howling back several streets away.

Its warm...50 this AM and up to 70 ~ noon. Will be a great night for the children ringing the door bells.

Larry


----------



## glenway

Warm weather's passing through Michigan, too. Shut the outdoor furnace down for a spell, as a result.

Great trick with that war club, Mark! Looks like an upgraded stock on that M1. Upgraded smile, too.


----------



## C2C

TheDuckMaster said:


> Happy Halloween
> 
> The e-caller is charged up and I am ready to scare the kids tonight with some raccoon fighting, Bear Growls and One Very Loud Female Coyote. Been doing it for 7 years now and they love it. You can hear the kids howling back several streets away.
> 
> Its warm...50 this AM and up to 70 ~ noon. Will be a great night for the children ringing the door bells.
> 
> Larry


Thanx for the e-caller idea . Some wolf howls will be great tonight . Raining with the odd snow flake here this morning , a typical day before halloween .


----------



## 22magnum

Good morning, warm and rainy day here in Texas.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Catfood in the live trap continues to work on urban critters. . I catch possums, raccoons and this am a skunk. Possums are let go immediately as they like the crows keep the neighborhood clean. The raccoons go down by the Cedar River where they can do what they do best.

The skunk, well it got the end of steel rod to the head. No smell no mess. on this one. I think its because the trap didn't allow it to get that hind end up. I looked at it in the trap and despite my concern for disease, I could not help but notice the beauty in this creature.

Understand all other skunks I have ever caught were in leg holds and shot in the head. This one was different and it was interesting to see how mother nature has evolved this one. Its toe nails were 3 inches long on the front. (for digging grubs in my yards!) Its fur was sleek and not one hair was out of place. It had a face every child could love. But in the urban areas we can't take a chance, so it was dispatched. If I was not so concerned with Sir Harry Winston and the transmission of distemper and canine hepatitis he would of gone free. Plus skunks carry allot of round worms and hook worms.

Btw when I was carrying it to the trailer, I noticed a bump near its head. Yep this one had a bot fly larvae in it, I spread the hair and could see the breather hole with a little puss. Not uncommon in Iowa cattle and deer. Even house cats/domestic dogs around here get one or two in their lifetime if they spend allot of time laying in yards. But would would of thought a skunk that seems to never stop would have one.

Moved the trap this AM after bleaching it. The ground was bleached also.

Lot to do at o'dark thirty ( 4;45 AM) Just glad I had a porch light and my tree hugging neighbors were fast asleep!

Skunk wont go to waste, It raining today so no work on the my New Trapping Vardo. Ill remove the scent glands and store them for bait later. I may even use some of the flesh.

Larry


----------



## azpredatorhunter

22magnum said:


> Good morning, warm and rainy day here in Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


that is some funny stuff there 22magnum....Lmao


----------



## Larry

I have been Sitting outside with my Carhartt Jacket since 5:30 with a coffee cup in one hand and my fingers pecking away at the keyboard with the other.

What a perfect morning here in the Corn State. Temps are in the Mid 40's, no humidity, no wind. The only thing to make it better is if the only noise I heard were critters instead of cars and trains. Wont be long now that will be a reality. I head for my trapping ground, some 125 square miles, in just three weeks on Nov 28.

GOOD MORNING PREDATOR TALK!! :clapclap: :clapclap: :clapclap: :clapclap: :clapclap: :clapclap:


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Good morning PT. It's a balmy 40 degrees as I walked to the office this morning. Got in early so I can sneak out at 3 to head to the woods for a few hours tonight. In year two of bow hunting, and still looking for my first deer. Have had some close encounters (should have had a shot at a huge doe a few weeks ago, but that's another story).

The rut appears to be starting in our area, so hopefully the next few days in the woods provide some sustenance for the family.  Mostly still hunting and stalking on public land is definitely a challenge, but one I'm patient enough to take on.

Have a fantastic day everyone!


----------



## ReidRH

Good Luck with the Deer Hunting Tuffdaddy! I'm hitting them next week!!


----------



## glenway

60s today and some shoulder-pounding from sighting in deer guns in the forecast.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It's finally getting nice here


----------



## akiceman25

azpredatorhunter said:


> Good morning guys... It's finally getting nice here


Morning all.. finally getting nice here as well.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Doesn't sound so pleasant to me...lol


----------



## glenway

Yeah, at night it *does *look pleasant.


----------



## akiceman25




----------



## akiceman25

Deleted(sorry)


----------



## Larry

Its near perfect here this AM. Color everywhere from the light blue sky, to colors only the trees and the sun can produce each fall. Grass is a deep green. Highs in the mid 40/s right now with midday predicted to be 66s. Best part,,,,low humidity!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys.. & Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## glenway

37 degrees at 4:30am and the outlook is for some deer hunting with my great grandson this morning, some Michigan/Ohio State football, and another round of hunting in the afternoon. Been holding off whacking anything until today. No holds barred now. A big doe will do.


----------



## Larry

Finnaly a good killing cold again this AM. Was 28 at 4AM. Now it looks like a winter wonderland as all cold things outdoors ate covered in frost.

Go get them Glen's great grandson! You too Glen kill a big doe! .......Lastly ....... Let's hope Mich beats Ohio!

Larry


----------



## Ceedub

Getting ready to head out, its around 30 degrees right now and am looking at a high temp around 50 today. Should be mostly cloudy today but no rain. Saw one coyote running away from the main road while driving in this morning and im just waiting for my partner to show up right now (another reason i prefer solo hunts). Will be headed into the sagebrush in a few minutes and hopefully follow up this post with some more tenuous info. Hand calling as i usually do today.






winds are slight and to the west down the valley. Be hunting from right to left in the brush as seen in the photo. Air movement usually switches from west to northeast around eleven out here so hoping to get 4-5 stands in before that happens. Location is Payette county Idaho, about 60 miles northwest of Boise. Good luck fellers!


----------



## akiceman25

Good mornin pt. No fur and little snow still. Went out to check traps yesterday and my 4wheeler started blowing fuses. 6 mile walk home at -19. I was surprisingly comfortable, minus the ice build up on my mustache.

Calling for 3-6 inches before friday. Looking forward to finding fresh tracks..


----------



## youngdon

-26 in " pleasant valley" !


----------



## ReidRH

Stormy Tornado weather in MS Today 80 degf and a cold front Moving in!


----------



## prairiewolf

youngdon said:


> -26 in " pleasant valley" !


Pleasant Valley right !!! if you cyrogeniclly frozen


----------



## youngdon

LOL


----------



## akiceman25

prairiewolf said:


> Pleasant Valley right !!! if you cyrogeniclly frozen


Hahahaha! That's pretty good.

Extreme temps has it's own beauty that's quite amazing.


----------



## Larry

Mother nature is giving us all her of her beauty this AM. Snow that is clinging to every branch replacing the recent fallen leaves. A blanket of white on the ground that is as refreshing as the froth on a beer mug. Birds on the bird feeder and a pesky squirrel showing up to shoo them away occasionally. Whilst his tracks quickly disappear as 1 inch snowflakes fall to the earth.

It's a wonderful world.


----------



## Larry

The trapping trailer 100% ready to go.......sits IDLE under some fresh snow


----------



## glenway

Looking forward to that Arctic blast, Larry, when it's finished with you. Haven't even hooked my snow plow to the Allis Chalmers yet.

Hey! How'd Vardo get finished?


----------



## Larry

The Vardo came to a screeching halt after I indeed found out I do have a heart! haha...

No biggie its all sealed with Thompsons water seal. I had all done except the roof. it will hold till I get back at it after my sternum heals.

This is one pretty snow Glen.


----------



## glenway

Cool! It's upon us now. Bring it!


----------



## glenway

Got a few inches on the ground and friend, Joe, took a whitetail doe out back in the midst of the snowfall yesterday afternoon with his smokepole. He said the deer were running all over the place and he had trouble picking one out.

I love snow! And, deer meat!


----------



## hassell

Congrats. to Joe, our season ended last Wed., I gave the bucks a pass as our freezers are full.


----------



## C2C

cold here today with a couple inches of snow . would be a great dog day except I tweeked my back yesterday and the wife tore ligaments in her knee sledding with the grandkids . Guess we'll both just sit in the house and crab at each other , Glad my son is here to do the chores .


----------



## Larry

C2C...only the best o friends can crab at each other.and do it all over another day. I wish you both a speedy recovery as winter has just begun!


----------



## C2C

TheDuckMaster said:


> C2C...only the best o friends can crab at each other.and do it all over another day. I wish you both a speedy recovery as winter has just begun!


Thanx Duck , Im feeling much better today , maybe it has something to do with the fact that today is snare check day . -23 C here this morning and overcast ,hoping for good things . My wife is headed to the doctor , knee hasnt lost much swelling but a little better . Let you know how today goes , I might even be able to hobble into a patch of brush to call some . :cold:


----------



## youngdon

glenway said:


> Got a few inches on the ground and friend, Joe, took a whitetail doe out back in the midst of the snowfall yesterday afternoon with his smokepole. He said the deer were running all over the place and he had trouble picking one out.
> 
> I love snow! And, deer meat!


Congrats to Joe. No blood other than the deer ?


----------



## youngdon

C2C said:


> cold here today with a couple inches of snow . would be a great dog day except I tweeked my back yesterday and the wife tore ligaments in her knee sledding with the grandkids . Guess we'll both just sit in the house and crab at each other , Glad my son is here to do the chores .


It's fun feeling like a kid again isn't it ? At least until time catches up with you.


----------



## glenway

No, YD. But, the last time he was here, he forgot his ammo. Gave him my gun and off he went.

This time he did everything right but I had to steer him a bit with the field dressing knife. Seemed like he never used a knife before and was working way too hard.


----------



## Larry

Glen...Joe doesn't happen to be a surgeon does he? :smiley-chores017:


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> It's fun feeling like a kid again isn't it ? At least until time catches up with you.


I wish , if only I knew then what I know now ...lol . Good snare check today . Caught 4 , 1 was destroyed by birds , that hurt abit . Also called in 3 and picked up another , makes the back feel somewhat better .


----------



## glenway

Not quite, Larry.

But, he's learned how to amputate a thumb with only a bow string.


----------



## Larry

C2C said:


> I wish , if only I knew then what I know now ...lol . Good snare check today . Caught 4 , 1 was destroyed by birds , that hurt abit . Also called in 3 and picked up another , makes the back feel somewhat better .


Destroyed by birds?? Can you explain that one?


----------



## Larry

Glen,,,OUCH!


----------



## glenway

Yeah. So he's on a bed in an emergency room with a curtain around it and hands me his .357 revolver, which he forgot about. Like it was okay for me to have it there. Got it back to the parking lot. No metal detectors.


----------



## catcapper

Its -5 at 1828 and headed down--- its gonna be a cold one tonight.

I have the same problem with the birds up in this country C2C--- after 3 or 4 hours, a snared critter starts to get ripped up by the ravens, ox peckers and eagles. Make'in sets back a bit in the high sage helps at times, but for some reason--- they seem to have a birds eye view.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon

catcapper said:


> Its -5 at 1828 and headed down--- its gonna be a cold one tonight.
> 
> awprint:


I feel you Cat, It's gonna drop to 34 here tonight........ :cold:


----------



## C2C

catcapper said:


> Its -5 at 1828 and headed down--- its gonna be a cold one tonight.
> 
> I have the same problem with the birds up in this country C2C--- after 3 or 4 hours, a snared critter starts to get ripped up by the ravens, ox peckers and eagles. Make'in sets back a bit in the high sage helps at times, but for some reason--- they seem to have a birds eye view.
> 
> awprint:


I dont have a whole pile of cover , no sage , and only meager tall grass . Its hard to hide the snare let alone a caught coyote . Seems that those that die on their belly and look as tho they are asleep usually get passed over . Anything on its back is toast . Duck , the ravens and eagles seem to start at liver area and work out from there . Heres the least damaged I've had , a real good sew job and still maybe $40. Most times if there is lots of bait available at the pile the birds will leave catches alone , but not always


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT--- went down to -15 at 0300. were at -10 right now but the sun is gonna shine today and hit the upper 20's to lower 30's.

Holy mule muff'ins Don---you best put another pair of socks on for fear of frost bite at those temps.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning guys, 19 right now and getting up to a warm 49 today. I may even go for a bike ride !


----------



## C2C

- 29 C here this morning , cows are sure gonna be happy when I show up to feed . :glutton:


----------



## kiyote

C2C said:


> - 29 C here this morning , cows are sure gonna be happy when I show up to feed . :glutton:


-29? brrr.. you better carve off an extra big steak to feed on, to keep up your strength.
it's a balmy 7% here.


----------



## Larry

Cat and C2C I am one lucky trapper. Never had anything touch a dead cat or yote in my traps. Guess eastern crows won't bother them.

We get your temps here are Mon Tuesday...-2 F or -28C

Don...you better not go outside I hate to see you ruin that manicure on those toes.


----------



## Larry

Don..how much snow do you have? Snowed for two days and we got just 5 inches. Minus temps start tomorrow.


----------



## hassell

We have 6 inches on the ground from the weekend, more than last years total.


----------



## C2C

TheDuckMaster said:


> Cat and C2C I am one lucky trapper. Never had anything touch a dead cat or yote in my traps. Guess eastern crows won't bother them.
> 
> We get your temps here are Mon Tuesday...-2 F or -28C
> 
> Don...you better not go outside I hate to see you ruin that manicure on those toes.


Yes a lucky man you are , really hurts to see that fur wasted . - 19 and clear this morning , Rick sent about 4 more inches of snow over night , thanx buddy !! :thankyou:


----------



## hassell

C2C said:


> Yes a lucky man you are , really hurts to see that fur wasted . - 19 and clear this morning , Rick sent about 4 more inches of snow over night , thanx buddy !! :thankyou:


 Your welcome.


----------



## glenway

We received about 10 inches of the stuff yesterday. Cold spell begins Wednesday.


----------



## youngdon

I hate it when the snow gets crunchy.


----------



## youngdon

TheDuckMaster said:


> Don..how much snow do you have? Snowed for two days and we got just 5 inches. Minus temps start tomorrow.


We had an inch at the cabin but it melted off quicker than it came. 
I have no tolerance for prolonged cold anymore. It's ok for a day or three but I choose not to expose myself long term to it.


----------



## Paul-e

1st real snow here. 10+ inches. Guess I'll have to be thankful for the Temps in the 20's after seeing all the posts on the negative side of the thermometer.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

We need a new thread........"*NOT* a Good Morning PT"

Here my beef.....Its started....and I am missing it.

4F here and going deeper into the negative temps. Word has it -18 to -25 throughout the plains areas come Monday. Fluffy snow on the way to boot.

I am pissed as I am probably missing one of the better yote and cat seasons in a long time. You see not only are the hides getting fluffy; critters have to move to stay warm. Makes trapping/calling so easy on the prairie it's almost like grabbing pickles from a barrel. Easy and nice hides......ugh!!!!!

I can't even shoot a little .17HMR per my Dr. :naughty: :naughty:....* " so no calling either. " *

I considered stooping low enough to go ice fishing but who will drill the hole for me? Even with the "water pills" they have me on, I doubt I have enough pee in me to hydro drill a hole either.

Whaaaaaaaa!!, Whaaaaa!!! (real tears). You know this must be the depression setting in my Drs' warned me about after surgery :errrr: ... I had no idea they did heart surgery on so many dedicated trappers and callers!


----------



## C2C

Morning Larry , if its any consolation I'm having a poor year too . Numbers of dogs are way down , maybe because of a gopher poisoning campaign by local ranchers , and my messed up back . Have 22 so far , half of last years total at this point and cold weather should have helped in this total but didnt . So keep the chin up and know we are all rooting for your recovery .. next year buddy , next year . :smile:


----------



## Larry

C2C..... your message helps a little. But I still reserve the right to complain! One beauty of a cold day here in the land of corn! I can almost here that thick undercoat growing on those coyotes!

Rest that back is all I can say. Been there and still have that. Here's my thoughts on backs. Bad backs are nothing more than walking upright before their disk have evolved and grown large enough to support all that weight. IE: do gorillas and chimps have bad backs, no they still walk on all fours! However, Sasquatch has been rumored to have slipped a disk or two.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Good morning PT. Supposed to hit 13 here today and tomorrow and 7 for a high on Thursday! Snow on the way again this weekend, on top of the 6-7"s we got this weekend. Trying to coax my partner to head out tomorrow night or Thursday night to do some calling. Man I need to retire! Only 24 more years!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Meanwhile in Arizona...











- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Good one Mark !!


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Good morning PT, It's a balmy 10 degrees today with 15-25 mph winds. Good day for surfing on Lake Michigan! Supposed to get down to 0 or -1 tonight. Partner and I are hopefully heading out to freeze our keesters off on a few stands tonight. He has to get approval from the "board of director" first though. Come to think of it, so do I! haha. That shouldn't be tough as we have a rare open evening with no sports, dance, piano, or school activities for once.


----------



## hassell

Tuffdaddy said:


> Good morning PT, It's a balmy 10 degrees today with 15-25 mph winds. Good day for surfing on Lake Michigan! Supposed to get down to 0 or -1 tonight. Partner and I are hopefully heading out to freeze our keesters off on a few stands tonight. He has to get approval from the "board of director" first though. Come to think of it, so do I! haha. That shouldn't be tough as we have a rare open evening with no sports, dance, piano, or school activities for once.


I didn't know you danced and played piano - talented guy.


----------



## Larry

Right back at you Mark!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

TheDuckMaster said:


> Right back at you Mark!


Hahaha, very nice. Lol.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuffdaddy

hassell said:


> I didn't know you danced and played piano - talented guy.


LOL, all while wearing a slightly small outfit with a very colorful hat. It's what I do to get me through the down times.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Goooood Morning PT. It's a chilly -5 here in our wonderful winter wonderland this morning. Windchills of -15 to -25. We did NOT make it out for a couple of stands last night as the winds were pretty brutal, which would have made for some chilly stands, not to mention difficult to call in.

I did however pick up snow shoes for the family last night. Now I can get them out scouting with me during the winter...I mean go on some nice family outdoor walks.


----------



## glenway

We hit the negative marks on the thermometer this morning, as well, which has temporarily triggered my hibernation inclinations. The wind has calmed but now just clear and cold.


----------



## Larry

I love it a real winter here. -7F this AM, warming up to 10 then some snow and minus teen( F') this weekend.

Birds are on the feeder and and occasional squirrel is showing up.

Last night in the moon shadows I could see 5-6 deer laying in the back yard.

Ill tell the grandson Max santas deer are here and I saw them just resting and waiting for Rudolph to take them north. I am sure hell rush over to the tracks..........

Life is great!


----------



## glenway

Ah, yes. Life is great. Except for the mourning dove at the feeder today that became fast food for a Coopers hawk. Of course, however, the hawk agrees with you, Larry.

We're up to 13 degrees now but look out for this weekend. Supposed to dip much more. Double digit negatives. And, I'm going deer hunting?


----------



## akiceman25

I like to see the negative temps drop to the south so we can bask in above 0 temps for the 1st time in weeks.










And Mark...

That was just cruel. Lol


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Sorry for you guys with the below freezing temps, but.......

.......I got out for a stand this morning at first light. Realized I forgot my light jacket, but was still pretty comfy in the 52° weather.....it hit 76° for our high today. Oh and I bagged a Coyote too!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Man, that cold weather makes the 10 degree temps this morning feel nice! Wish I could have snuck out for a few stands this morning, but alas, work calls. Supposed to get snowmagedon this afternoon and night.

Funny how the news makes everything a horrific event these days. Breaking!!! We live in the midwest. It snows. Every year. My poor kids. Hopefully I'm raising them right. lol


----------



## Larry

Tuffdaddy,,,,I like how wind chills were invented by the news to dramatise the weather. Often you never hear the actual temps buy man you better watch it the wind chill is around 15. Even the 3 big national news sensationalize the weather its amazing.........


----------



## Tuffdaddy

I know! It's just gotten crazy. They have to get the advertisers in the door some how. The only time I think that it is actually worth watching the weather now is during tornado season. I'm a weather geek, so I watch some facebook pages that don't sensationalize it too much, but actually try to get it right. Then you watch everything else and it's just blown out of proportion. Pretty much like everything else these days. I like it much better sitting in the woods or in my boat at night. Nice and quiet (except for the Commodore station on Pandora in the boat while trolling for salmon haha).


----------



## Larry

Do you catch more salmon trolling with the Commodores?

We went trolling for girls with Bread,Neil Diamond, The Who etc, on our eight tracks and never got a bite. But the minute I started pumping gas at .45/gal my wife snagged me and hasn't let go since.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

It depends. Sometimes the Commodores work well. Other times, we have to switch to old country, and when they're really eating, it's usually rock. They are very eclectic fish.

Haha, trolling for girls. Those were the days. Now I have two of my own. I feel sorry for them. They have an overprotective papa. The boys are in trouble when they start dating.


----------



## glenway

Mid teens this am and another dumping of 6 inches of fresh snow.

May need snowshoes for the deer hunt tomorrow.


----------



## catcapper

Were still warm here. Its 6* at 0455.

the main part of this new front wont get here till this evening.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon

4:09 here in Vegas and 28 degrees and still dropping.


----------



## hassell

Warmed up to -12 C.


----------



## prairiewolf

Projected 35 for a high and 13 for a low, right now its 14, Was going to go for a bike ride today but will wait until Tues. Its suppose to be in the 50's

Looks like another mild winter up here on the Rim.


----------



## Larry

sunny and -15


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Sunny and -12 here in SE Wisco right now. Supposed to warm up into the 30s this week. Coyotes and ice fishing on the agenda later this week.


----------



## Larry

The weather changed in a hurry yesterday. Was -6 at 4:30 yesterday when I awoke, By mid afternoon it was 23. Its a balmy 25 now heading to above freezing.

Tuf...you should have a great few days later this week. Just keep that shirt on...this is a family site and we don't need to see any tan lines when you have a bucket of perch/gills, or a yote to display in your photo.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

We're in the same weather pattern apparently DM. 19 now, headed to the low 30s today.

I hope so. My sister in law and brother are coming in from New York (along with her parents) to stay in town. She's been asking to go ice fishing the past few years, but the ice has been for naught until this year. We have a good 6-7"s where we're going. Hopefully we're having a fish fry Friday night! (And I'll have another pelt to make a hat out of).


----------



## C2C

Well out highwinds have slowed enough that I can stand up today , hope no more 60mph stuff for awhile . -3C here . Ive got 3 snares set within 200 yds of the house and caught a nice red fox there yesterday , coyotes woke me up at 3 this morning carrying on , maybe have one of them today .


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Heading out for a few stands tomorrow. We have a storm system moving in. Suppose to be in the low 60's for a high with rain tomorrow night, Friday, and Saturday.

Hoping to pull in some pre-storm Coyotes.....

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Mark....I hope you kill 1/2 dozen this AM. Be safe on your trip!

Was warm this AM in the land of corn, deer and turkeys....18'F. at 5AM. Thought I would go for a walk and clean the cobwebs out of my lungs.

Just got to the house turned around and looked. There it was, the Trapping Vardo and it looked a little ghostly and cold. Fact is it's exactly as it was left after the Docs told me to stop everything. Thank the lord I had enough sense to put Thompson's Waterseal on the entire cabin as I was building.

The halo is because it's damp outside here in Iowa all because we had a slight melt yesterday. Minus 21' F on my thermometer last Sunday and it will be high 40's and rain this Sunday. Only in the Central states can the weather change by nearly 60 degrees in a week. :hot:


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Good morning PT! It's a steamy 28 degrees here in cheddar land. Supposed to warm up through the weekend, with a chance of ice and snow on Christmas day. I know it's bad, but I'm hoping for ice, so we don't have to drive up north to my inlaws on Sunday as I'm being selfish and want to hang out with my family on Christmas day. They are a LOT more fun. To give you an idea, after cocktails in the early PM, we usually play a fun game with everybody buying a fun present, then doing a white elephant type set up. Gets to be pretty amusing to say the least. This is typically followed by a family jam session. My brother and I usually play guitar, my sister the mandelin, and my brother's father in law (they come every few years, this year being one of those years) plays the harmonica. It is a blast! From Christmas music, to blues, to anything requested, everyone is singing, laughing, and having a great time. We'll see....... Pray for ice! lol


----------



## hassell

Guitar, I figured you would put on a dance show.


----------



## C2C

Need some more snow Rick , that last stuff all blew away in the wind you sent !! -1C this morning with another heavy wind warning in effect .


----------



## Tuffdaddy

hassell said:


> Guitar, I figured you would put on a dance show.


Oh, I'll dance WHILE playing guitar (might even chew some gum too, but that can get messy while singing).


----------



## Mark Steinmann

TheDuckMaster said:


> Mark....I hope you kill 1/2 dozen this AM. Be safe on your trip!


Well, not a half dozen...lol.

Called up 2, killed 1. Would've killed both but on the first one my bolt wasn't locked in and I had a misfire.

12 gauge to the head at 10 yards! Called him in during light rain.









- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ReidRH

I don't know how to Live in the cold temps yall are talking about it got to 25 here, 81 Degf one day 25 the next morning! No Snow but everything was frozen, I can't even Imagine Sub Zero temps! Nor Do I Want to! I Definitely Do Not Have The Right Clothes for That!

Supposed to be in the 70's this weekend that Sux for the Deer Hunting But I am in the Gulf Of Mexico for the Next 2 Weeks so it don't matter!

Y'all be safe in the cold Weather and I hope You All Have a Merry CHRISTmas and and a Happy Prosperous New Year!!


----------



## Larry

Mark...nicely done. 10 yards is the perfect distance and really reflects on your calling proficiency.


----------



## Larry

Reid...

Cold weather to me comes on three forms. Those being how much wind/cold, humidity/cold and yes wind,humidity/cold. You dress for all depending on the day.

Even when I am calling I dress light however. I heat up walking to the stand then I cool off at the stand when sit down and call. By the time I feel the cold through my stadium seat on my buns, the stand is over. Funny that's usually 15-20 minutes almost perfect.

When I trap I wear hand me down camo bib insulated coveralls all winter no matter the temp or carhart pants over jeans. Then I wear a cotton t-shirt and usually a sweatshirt. I don't like long underwear because I heat up to fast. Especially if I have to just walk 100-300 yards and am to lazy to throw on the snowshoes and have to plow snow. That's my typical dress and yes it's more than enough.

If the wind blows I throw on an extra hooded sweatshirt. If the wind blows and it's below zero, I wear a heavy carhartt jacket I call my trapping/calling coat over my sweatshirt.

As for hats, I switch between ball caps that are vented and those with a full cover. When the wind blows the hood goes up on either the hooded sweatshirt or the carhartt. I like this because the minute I feel sweat on my neck the hood comes off and I cool down.

Also understand cold weather is a figment of the imagination. (and the weatherman know it, that is why they invented wind chill charts, the buttheads like drama) I say this as in winter and as time goes on I feel man like most animals get accustomed to it. Yes even below zero.

At least for me it does. Seems when the first cold hits in late Oct/Nov it feels cold for sure. Even on a sunny day now wind, and no humidity and its 25. However come February and that same 25 means jeans and a sweatshirt for me or I overheat. Yes If I am calling the coveralls go on. But for trapping no way, I'll overheat.

In fact calling when the sun is out and I am sitting in my stadium seat against a fence post and its 25, I sometimes get drowsy it just feels good.

Now for those not acclimated its a different story I am sure, but then maybe not as I see allot of youngsters walking around in a hoody and shorts in February.

Today here at 4 AM it's cold. Even though the thermometer wasn't below zero like it was Sunday and its barely freezing right at 33. The reason is we have a brief thaw going on and its almost foggy.

I HATE IT! Its 33 out and it goes straight to the bone. Even Winston the bulldog doesn't stay out long. Yet Sunday at -10 he was basking in the sun on the snow!

Larry


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Nice work Mark!!! Can't wait til I can call good enough to get 10 yard shotgun shots.

As for the cold, DM said it perfect. You learn to layer for it. Heat up walking into the stand, sit til you're cold (or you shoot one), then on to the next stand. It's a balmy 32 here this morning, going to a scorching high of 33! You can feel the moisture in the air though, and that does give you a chill.

The nice thing about sub zero temps is that it makes the teens and 20s feel warm when you're out. Heading out early in the morning tomorrow on a solo hunt. Let's see if I can get it done (at 10 yards would be great, but I'll take 150 too.) Then onto ice fishing Saturday morning before the Packer game.


----------



## prairiewolf

Rain, Rain and more Rain !!!!

Congrats Mark !!


----------



## dwtrees

Our 3rd storm of the season is finally over here in North Dakota. I think we have about 40 to 44 inches of snow so far. I spent 5 hours with the snowblower cleaning out the driveway at my house and the neighbors house. (Drifts were only 4 foot high this time. The first storm we had some 5 footers in the driveway.) Then had to make a path to get out of the church parking lot to get to the road. Unfortunately the interstate to get to town in the morning is still closed. Might be late for work in the morning. The good thing is the temp is 6 right now and supposed to get up to 25 for the next 3 days and then fall again. Got to love the winter around here.


----------



## hassell

Glad I live North of you, 2 above freezing today. Don't miss those harsh winters at all.


----------



## dwtrees

Just watched the weather forecast and they are predicting snow again next Monday. That will make 4 Mondays in a row that is has snowed. They also said this last storm dropped 16 inches of snow. The first one was 26 inches, Second one was only 8 inches so we have had a total of 50 inches already. Well on the way to set a new record for snow fall this winter. We were due for it though, had 4 nice winters prior to this one.


----------



## C2C

dwtrees said:


> Just watched the weather forecast and they are predicting snow again next Monday. That will make 4 Mondays in a row that is has snowed. They also said this last storm dropped 16 inches of snow. The first one was 26 inches, Second one was only 8 inches so we have had a total of 50 inches already. Well on the way to set a new record for snow fall this winter. We were due for it though, had 4 nice winters prior to this one.


I know you folks have some nasty winds too , but I'll trade you a couple days of high winds for some of that snow youve been getting .We had 8" of snow on Christmas day and its all east in Saskatchewan now , at least I guess it will melt somewhere . Winds still about 35 -40 mph this morning , but only -4 C.


----------



## Larry

I am envious of you all. We had a little wind, highs above freezing for 2 days and 3/4 Rain. I am waiting for the ground to firm up so my grandson and I can get some snares and perhaps some traps in the ground. Makes it awful tough trapping with traps when the sun stays out, and there is little snow. The reason being is our loamy clay soil that holds water so well and makes 300 bushel/acre corn plays hell with me. It freezes overnight and even #5 bridgers 4 coils with wax paper under the jaws will freeze down and not work. I may have to go to bedding with maple leaf piles.


----------



## glenway

That's some crazy stuff there, DW! Saw some pictures of the mess there. Ya gotta be tough, that's for sure.

I have a 6-foot blade on an Allis Chalmers but it would be useless in those conditions. I'd guess 3-point snowblowers are common in place of snowplows?

How are roof/eaves ice dams minimized or eliminated? Snow rakes?


----------



## 22magnum

We were in the 80s here for Christmas In Texas.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Yeah, yeah, yeah...Texas. Spent some time in the Rio Grande Valley, got sunburned through my T-shirt on the golf course when it hit 105 degrees on a March afternoon. I'd rather plow snow every day than to have more chemotherapy on my face.


----------



## C2C

Morning folks , -4 C here this morning . Looks like my buddy hassell has stopped our heavy winds for the time being and is sending another 6" of snow my way . Thanx Rick , should make for a few more coyotes in the snares . :thumbsup:


----------



## hassell

No problem, suppose to be the same temp. here as you but it dropped to -13C, colder next week.


----------



## kiyote

I would say good morning , but I'll just keep it at morn fellers. it were -1 here this morn, highs about 20. nah fit fer man nor beesty.

supposed to snow tommorrow so it may get to a balmy 32 or so .


----------



## Larry

I'M like kiyote...I'll trade all of you. I hate freezing and thawing. Makes trapping really tough and brings out the non target critters.

Its 28 in the AM then climbs to 35-38. If the sun comes out its a greasy mess in the fields and basically your day is over. Snow that is remaining is crustier than 4th of July Snow Cone and the few drifts that remain can be driven on with the suburban they are so hard.

Supposed to settle down mid week...can't come soon enough!


----------



## C2C

I'll take -20 or lower any day of i can get rid of the hi winds we've had

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## catcapper

You just have to be nice to Rick if you want nice weather C2C.lol.

Were in the low teens at night, and the days are manageable when that darn wind isn't blow'in.

awprint:


----------



## Larry

Good ol Iowa weather. Rain today, yes Rain! -18 a few weeks ago with highs of -4, now its 36 and rain. Probably wont freeze overnight as clouds are heavy. No checking traps in the AN except with from a long way away, will be just too greasy on top despite rock hard frozen ground down to 43 inches.


----------



## dwtrees

I don't know why Mondays are such a pain in the but but we got snow again. Another 6 inches for sure when I cleaned the pickup off. This is the light fluffy stuff and so far the wind has been pretty mild. If the wind picks up we are going to have one heck of a ground blizzard. Good thing is it only took two hours this time to clean out the two driveways and make a path to the road. Now if the county cleans the road in the morning we will be in good shape to get to work. the othe r bad thing is the temp is dropping and only going to be -1 F for a high tomorrow. Wind chill is around -30 F.


----------



## youngdon

I feel your pain, it only got to 53 here today and with the winds blowing at 20-35 it felt like I was gonna have to wear a hat.


----------



## ReidRH

75 here today and tornadoes supposed to be Rain tomorrow cool down to the 40s and Rain Thursday and Sleet and snow Friday!


----------



## Larry

This just sucks. It still 34 here and the fields will be slicker than an freshly groomed hockey rink. Temps are supposed to fall as day goes on. I hope so I found some deer bait.


----------



## Larry

34 and I could not check traps traps in the AM yesterday. . By the time 3PM rolled around it was 19F and wind was 35 from the west. . As I drove past 100 geese at 75 yards in the fields I came to my first set. Guess Ill have allot of resets to do this AM.

Now its 5, clear and windy. Good news it will stay below freezing for at least a week with little snow predicted.


----------



## C2C

catcapper said:


> You just have to be nice to Rick if you want nice weather C2C.lol.
> 
> Were in the low teens at night, and the days are manageable when that darn wind isn't blow'in.
> 
> awprint:


Oh , Im not complaining about Rick , he usually does a good job on the weather for me . Sends me snow when I need it , but he could use a little discretion in the wind department ..lol. -14 C here this morning , should be a nice day to check snare once I get the water system fixed for the calves .


----------



## 22magnum

Good afternoon gentlemen, wait is there any female predator hunters on here? It's 44° here In Texas.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## catcapper

Morn'in PT--- its -4 up here in the Colorado rockies with 8" of snow for the plow. Highs are to be in the lower to mid 20's.

Think I'll just sit here by the fire till a bit after day break with the cow dogs--- they don't look like their in much of a hurry to head out.lol.

Picture is the front glass on the wood stove--- I got it cook'in pretty good this morn'in.


----------



## hassell

Warmed up to -10 here this morning, nothing like wood heat.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

-1 here in SE Wisco, heading to a steamy 9 degrees. All of our snow is pretty much gone from the December dump, and subsequent rain. Good thing we bought snowshoes for the family. :frusty:


----------



## Larry

-10 here in the land of corn and so humid the cold temps are making it snow with now clouds. Just like C2C truck does if he turns on the heat before its warmed up. Nothing better than a snow storm in a vehicle cab!

*Larrys Bitch of the morning*........deer hunters please stop dumping your carcuses and hides in the road ditches,,can't you see I'M trying to teach my grandson how to trap a coyote!


----------



## catcapper

Well--- were at -5 right now and were gonna have a cool one tonight as the temps push down low, but I know something the weather bugs don't.

Saw this Chinook blow'in up off the big mountains this evening just before dark. Us mountain folk know it means were gonna have daytime temps in the upper 30's mid 40's tomorrow.


----------



## hassell

Nice pic. Cat, a low caught between 2 highs.


----------



## Larry

Cat, 30s and 40 probably will mean you'll be sawing some logs , and I don't mean sleeping.

Damp -5 here, still spitting snow with clear skies.


----------



## youngdon

A brisk 34 here overnight. no rain, no snow, no motor cars.....


----------



## catcapper

Didn't get too cold--- it was -8 at daybreak. As the sun hit the big mountains this morning I could still see a bit of Chinook blow'in.

We made it to 48* today @ 1500--- we may have been the warmest place in Colorado today.


----------



## Larry

Larrys BITCH of the day

.....Its 42 and raining. We have gotten over 1/2 inch since around 3 AM. The temps are dropping and the ground is saturated. Temps below zero coming in a few days. A Lot of folks will have new cracks in their basement foundations, roads and driveways will start to heave. If this continues and we start getting dropping temps like predicted, allot of trees and wires will be on the ground.

Trapping sucks to boot. I am Just happy Saturday that 25 steel sets were sprung and laid ontop the ground on a stick or grass. My snares were also taken down or slid shut as the slides would of froze anyway.

Going to try some planting augers made for electrical drills for making sets. Chipping the ground with a modified hammer with this crap will make the dirt chips fly and it's almost dangerous. Even with sunglasses on for eye protection those dirt pieces fly under and around them. Trust me Nothing hurts more than a black dirt mini chunk that works into your ear canal and melts.


----------



## 22magnum

76° here in Texas. 








Mother Nature is a better fox killer than me...

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Not really 22, Mom nature kills in a very cruel and often long agonizing way. Guess I am old...and I think about things like that!

Thanks for sharing! Its an unusual photo for certain.

Larry


----------



## catcapper

Finally get'in some warmer weather in the upper 50's but the wind is cruel. Yesterday we had Hurricane force winds--- strongest blast here was 96 mph.

Went to Co. Springs this morning to let the doctors chop on my eye again and went past four 18 wheelers flipped on their side within a 2 mile stretch along I-25 and down on Academy. There were a few hundred yards of 2' diameter power poles snapped at the half way up point along the hiway close to gate 3 at fort carson--- those folks in the springs got hit pretty hard.

Didn't see any tarps on the hay stacks for some reason.

Were gonna cool back down and maybe get some snow tomorrow night--- at least the cold air will send this wind along on its way.

awprint:


----------



## Larry

Cat I saw two semis filled with cattle and a cloud of bale tarps blow overhead and settle into a neighbor's field. I guess our steady 50 mph winds could not keep them aloft.

23 this AM in the land of corn, no wind, no rain and I like it!


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Holy buckets did we get the wind and rain yesterday (steady at 30 mph with gust up to 65). My stinking tonneau cover ripped off the back of my truck on the way home from work yesterday! Thankfully, it didn't hit any of the cars on the freeway. (the RollX cover, so it's a hefty one). Now I have to either get a new tonneau cover or go to a cap. Was not expecting to have to replace that puppy.

Winds are calmer today and highs in the upper 30s with a rain/ice mix this afternoon. Where's my snow!


----------



## C2C

No chinook here ... yet . -25 C this morning with wind chill advisory of -45. Supposed to warm up to +3C by Sunday with very little wind .. ya right ! If it gets that warm that fast there's gonna be considerable wind unless Rick can find a way to shut it off . Please Rick , I'd rather have the cold . :cold:


----------



## hassell

I'll see what I can do, the wind started here yesterday as soon as I got on the tractor out in the fields, blew pretty well the last 4 inches of snow we got either away or down the road, I see it's suppose to get to + 6 C next Tues., that will be different. I haven't looked at any isobar maps to determine the winds as of late.


----------



## kabic

Tuffdaddy said:


> Holy buckets did we get the wind and rain yesterday (steady at 30 mph with gust up to 65). My stinking tonneau cover ripped off the back of my truck on the way home from work yesterday! Thankfully, it didn't hit any of the cars on the freeway. (the RollX cover, so it's a hefty one). Now I have to either get a new tonneau cover or go to a cap. Was not expecting to have to replace that puppy.
> 
> Winds are calmer today and highs in the upper 30s with a rain/ice mix this afternoon. Where's my snow!


 I got snow, probably over 5 inches. School was cancelled yesterday and 2 hour late start today. With all this fresh snow and a full moon coming up I'm going to try some night calling soon.


----------



## hassell

Full moon is tonight.


----------



## 22magnum

77° Here in Texas









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

22magnum you can hit me when you ever see me........but for I'll tell it like it is.....tepid climates are for old folks and girls! (C2C and Hassle quick back me up!!)


----------



## youngdon

Watch your step old man. I'll send you a pound of bacon that'll clog you up again


----------



## knapper

We are to get some snow and after that the temps are to drop lower than it has in several years.


----------



## Larry

Still dark in the land of corn and the weather is finally winter again at 9 degrees.

My lifelong friends want to go on our annual crow hunt tomorrow. I can't shoot the 10 gauge yet, (my favorite crow rond). So being the nice guy, I volunteered to bring coffee, doughnuts and if there is a cripple...Ill take care of it with the .17 Henry. Maybe by next year Don will send that threatening pound of bacon and Ill share it.


----------



## knapper

We had about 8 inches of snow in the anchorage area, the temps, warmed up to mid 20s and on Monday or so it is to get cold.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... Only 59° today.... Good day to go calling, I'll post some pictures if I get r done.


----------



## akiceman25

Good evening gentlemen.

It's gonna get a little chilly.

There's a funny thing that happens at 40 below.. when you return home from outdoor recreation you get a little 'ahh I survived' sensation.

Maybe it's just me...


----------



## Larry

I know you have heard this before but here's an my lecture.

AS you know even at 0 you have to slow down and think about every move you make outdoors. In my mid 40's I started carrying my -30 below military sleeping bag with me. Trust me sleeping bags are faster than a shelter and more reliable than fire. You never know and if something happens and my trapping vehicle is a Chevy Suburban!

BTW- I chose my -30 artic bag because its "not" designed to keep me warm me toasty warm while on the ground, its designed and tested to keep me "alive" at -30 and I would trust it to -50. In case your wondering my bag is 41 years old now...its the old cloth type.

Anyway , put the damn thing it in a plastic bag, then in a military duffle bag and strap it to the front of your snow sled. Add a scarf or a 4 foot long strip of cloth. Scarf's or strips of cloth unlike stocking caps can be adjusted to prevent sweat when your in the bag, walking whatever, and they can also be wrapped around you nose and mouth. And you thought cowboy kerchiefs were meant to look cool or rob banks! Haha Try riding a horse at -20 for 10 miles.

BTW...Ice storm here yesterday...Ill get your disposable stakes out to you today...Promise!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys. 48° @ 6:45am. High today 55° Low tonight 46° Rain in the forecast for the next three days. Snow in the high country.


----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## C2C

TheDuckMaster said:


> 22magnum you can hit me when you ever see me........but for I'll tell it like it is.....tepid climates are for old folks and girls! (C2C and Hassle quick back me up!!)


Got that right LARRY , I like winter when its supposed to be winter , none of this snow in May type stuff . Cold doesnt bother me , much rather have that than the 50mph winds we've been enjoying for the last 4 days . :no:


----------



## Larry

Rain, Rain, go away. Who ever heard of rain in Corn Country in January?


----------



## C2C

A look at the Chinook arch from my calling stand just before dark . Rick's place is just over that mountain.. well about 4 1/2 hrs over that mountain

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Nice pic., 0 C here right now.


----------



## Larry

Good Morning.

It is a great day in America.

Because today lights another candle on a cake that is formed from a recipe, made up of a majority of ingredients, not that of small minority. A cake many Politicians and many Americans seem to never have tasted. If one eats that cake the ingredient's of political correctness and special interest will be overwhelmed with taste of strength, honesty and integrity.

President and First Lady Trump, I pray you and your family will remain safe.


----------



## 22magnum

Good morning, rain finally let up for the week









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ReidRH

We Finally got a little Winter down our way, one morning we got down to 14 two days later it was 70 and then a week and a half of 75 and 80 Degree days and Now Tornadoes!!

Thats Living in the South for ya!!


----------



## knapper

Anchorage area got a foot of snow and other areas up to 30 inches this last weekend.


----------



## Larry

Iowa is a muddy mess, county roads are nearly impassible without a tractor that has front wheel assist.


----------



## glenway

Same here, Larry. I live on a dirt road. Just wish my vehicle was the same color.


----------



## Larry

Hello all.....its a wonderful day in the land of corn. Its below freezing, just barely at 30, but physics is physics maybe the ground will firm up. That leaves my grandson just 4 days to catch an ugly Iowa coyote before the season closes on 31st. Then maybe not we have an inch of snow on top the mud, might be enough to insulate and not cause it to firm up. Watched cattle and some deer hour ago they are still sinking 3-8 inches till they hit frost. :frusty: :frusty: :frusty: :frusty:


----------



## prairiewolf

Come to sunny and hot Arizona, it was 6 this morning and still have 12 inches of snow on the ground.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Good Morning PT. It's a balmy 28 here in SE Wisconsin today. Had a couple of inches of snow fall finally (instead of rain). Supposed to be in the 20s the rest of the week, so hopefully the snow sticks around.

T minus 3 days till my 4 day coyote excursion....... Trying to figure out how I'm going to hunt that den area. Looks like SW-West winds all 4 days. Should be good for that spot. Now to put a plan together.


----------



## glenway

Got 4 inches of white stuff in mid-Michigan to cover the ground yesterday and the snow camo will be the ticket for some crow hunting this weekend.

Loaded some firewood on the truck Sunday and was cutting trenches in the soft ground all the way out. Lucky to get out.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Lucky! I think we may be traveling to find snow this weekend to get some night hunting in. Have fun! Might have to do some crow hunting between stands... ????????


----------



## Larry

Temps in the land of corn just right! 20's in the day and Low Teen's at night. Plus we have seen the sun! Zero snow where I am, 6-8 inches 1/2 hour north.

Glen, not good to get snow after warm weather in the Midwest. In case others don't know it insulates the ground and its tough for it to firm up solid for any relaxing Sunday off road drives.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... Here's the ten day forecast


----------



## akiceman25

azpredatorhunter said:


> Good morning guys... Here's the ten day forecast


That looks so lovely. I'll be headed to Phoenix next weekend for a little warmth and relaxation. Looking forward to it.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Well you picked a good time... Did you bring your rifle


----------



## akiceman25

Didn't plan on it. Will only be there 6 days.

Hm. Now I'm thinking twice.


----------



## glenway

Eric has more than one, anyway, Iceman.

4 degrees and I'm going crow hunting this morning?


----------



## prairiewolf

Nice temps Eric, I am going to Roosevelt next week. Looking for temps close to that. I am tired of this white sh!t !!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Overcast and in the 50's this weekend. Good shop weather and hunting weather but looks like the shop will be on the agenda today doing some calls with Turkey season around the corner.


----------



## prairiewolf

I am still trying to learn that darn trumpet call, you sent me, lol I made a few as you know, wasnt to bad but learning to get the right sounds is a lot harder than any other call I have used ! So thats on the agenda if I ever make it there Rodney !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Smooch the mouth piece barely touching it with your lips. As you start getting sounds apply different pressure and listen to the pitch changes.

This is what I told her too!! LOL

couldn't resist

Rodney


----------



## Larry

Is winter in the land of corn Over?

Pulled trap stakes and except for 2 day cold that drove frost down 2 inches, it was mud for the next 34 inches.

I love my rebuilt heart folks! 9 weeks post surgery and I pulled a qty 6, 36inch long, 1/2inch re-bar stakes that were in the ground for 4 weeks in Iowa's heavy soil. No jacks or leverage, just my legs and arms! Yep I was out of breath, but that's it, my leg and arms strength felt like I was in my early 30's again. Sorry for bringing it up, but you have no idea how close I was to being next to one of those stakes permanently! Now I am feeling amazing nearly too good!

Some may ask are not 36 inch stakes over doing it. For Iowa yes, but I had none shorter that's why they went in. They are long to keep them from being jacked by yotes in the sand-hills. 18 and 24 inchers will be jacked by a Nebraska Badger or hind foot caught yote in about before I get back.

Looks like average 10 day will be in the high 30's low 40's. Time to get back at the trapping vardo and call a few nuisance yotes.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

73 degrees and awaiting the guests for our superbowl party. Thought this was appropriate for today....









- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo Mo

Lol.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good one Mark!!


----------



## Larry

Temp 27, sky clear, wind 10knotts from NW.

In the land of corn since 4AM...8 raccoons, 3 deer and 1 owl entertained me whilst the coffee slowly cooled. I still don't understand why deer and raccoons tolerate each other. You would think I was watching a real life Bambi Movie they way they touch noses.

PT members to the north. Keep an eye to the skies as I saw two migrating-buzzard heading your way yesterday afternoon at 500 feet up. Seems awful early!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It's 51° @ 6:30 am. High today 71° Going to go make a few stands this morning.


----------



## Larry

Ed, I was going out, as I was loading the pee shooter before my 150 yard walk to my first stand. Typical, my jeans pocket within my bib coveralls started vibrating from the cell phone. I looked and the Caller ID revealed it was my oldest grandson. After a brief introduction I heard "Pappa can I get a ride to school", Oh well Coyotes can wait!

I picked him up and off to school we went. As he got out directly in front of the South Door, I looked over and then decided to move the rifle up a little. You see, it was wedged between the passenger seat and center counsel. The Barrel was against the floor board but was too high for my liking. Yes the the bolt removed and was actually in the center counsel.

THEN IT HIT ME.....CRAP you cannot have guns on school property! :hot:

Cam Ill see you in a few days...I'm Heading to Canada as I let my NRA membership expire.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Well I called in a Coyote on the first stand, about six minutes into the stand playing Cagie Cottontail a coyote came out of the cacti and stopped behind a creosote bush at 30 yards. He looked at the foxjack decoy for a second and left. I could have shot him through the creosote bush but I wanted a clear shot with the 20 gauge. My fault for leaving the foxjack/caller out in the open, I know better. My experience is when you leave a decoy out in the open, coyotes tend to stop in their tracks or attack... Great start to the morning! Second stand nothing. Then things go south... Third stand a side by side drives by just as I start calling, so I leave. Third stand redo...I get out of the jeep and I hear a side by side coming my way so I start to put everything back in the jeep, he drives by so I start to back up and damn if there isn't another one...I almost back into him. So in a friendly manner I scolded the side by side driver on how to watch where he was going. Now I am ready to throw in the towel but I said one more try, so off to a nice spot I called in a Coyote before, this spot is out of the way... well I sneak into the stand and then I hear it, it's getting closer and closer, nothing coming down the road... wait it's in the wash about twenty feet behind me! It stopped and then proceeded to travel in reverse... snap crackle and pop goes a big tree branch and then another branch snaps... then all of a sudden it appears from the wash! A *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* side by side! Wait two *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* side by sides! I am standing in the open just shaking my head... The first side by side pulled up to me and I just lost it... I said " is that all you do is drive around the *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* desert destroying it." He turned off the engine I guess so he could hear me. I said do you know it's illegal to drive off the trails... His wife opens her mouth and said we don't drive off the trails. Well what the *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* are you doing right now.... *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]*... You stupid biotch! They started their side by side and drove off.
Wow! I need to take up crocheting or something else! Predator hunting is supposed to be my therapy... Well what I did today wasn't the right thing to do... but I sure feel better!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Well Friday started off with a beautiful AZ sunrise!










Was planning on calling with my Dad up north tomorrow but......









Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Nice pic Mark !!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys...


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Goood morning to you as well!


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning guys from "warm and sunny" Arizona, lol

last nights forecast was rain today now its 2-4 inches of snow, I am ready for Spring guys !!!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Sorry to say it was 85 here today! just saying spring sprung back in Dec and we havent had a winter this year.


----------



## prairiewolf

Go ahead and rub it in Rodney, lol


----------



## knapper

We are on average for snow fall and now are heading into about 10 of cold weather.


----------



## Larry

be thankful its snow Ed. Tonight was tornado night in some of the midwest states including the land of corn


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys.... It's been cold and rainy for the past few days... But things are changing


----------



## prairiewolf

Eric, those temps are just about our summer temps, lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Ha Ed. I wish it would stay like this...you know how it goes from 80° one day to 95° the next and then a week later it's a 117°


----------



## prairiewolf

Yep, I remember a couple of outside thermometers breaking, when I lived out west of Phoenix, close to Phoenix International Raceway. But believe it or not this winter has gotten to me and was even thinking of moving back down there but I finally came to my senses, lol


----------



## Larry

Come on Midwest weather. Make up your mind!

Like I posted last night we had severe thunderstorms, with tornadoes on the ground 25 miles south of me. Temp was 69. (There is one person dead and lots of porpert damage in Illinois 150 miles to the east.)

This morning its 30 degrees and snowing.

Will someone in Pennsylvania grab that groundhog "Phil" and reinsert his head into his bowels or pull them out, just do something with that darn critter!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys.... What happened to spring?


----------



## dwtrees

Were back to the snow again here. Got a little over two inches last night and this morning. Sunday we are going to get 3 to 5 inches again. Temps only going to get to maybe 10 degrees. Then by the end of next week, back into the mid to upper 40's and maybe 50. Gota love North Dakota.


----------



## youngdon

prairiewolf said:


> Yep, I remember a couple of outside thermometers breaking, when I lived out west of Phoenix, close to Phoenix International Raceway. But believe it or not this winter has gotten to me and was even thinking of moving back down there but I finally came to my senses, lol


If you move Ed, just go half way down.


----------



## glenway

11 degrees at wake up in mid-Michigan with DWT's snow coming tomorrow. Doesn't get up to 40 degrees for the next week.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning guys, Well its finally looks like better weather ahead, 68 for today and all of next week in the low to mid 70's, HAHOOOOO. going to ride the Harley to out west of Phoenix next Fri, My mothers birthday is on St Patrick"s day, she will be 88 and wants a ride on the bike, lol


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

High 60's low 70's today with thunderstorms.


----------



## youngdon

prairiewolf said:


> Good Morning guys, Well its finally looks like better weather ahead, 68 for today and all of next week in the low to mid 70's, HAHOOOOO. going to ride the Harley to out west of Phoenix next Fri, My mothers birthday is on St Patrick"s day, she will be 88 and wants a ride on the bike, lol


Tell Mom we said Happy Birthday Ed.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys...


----------



## knapper

Our high was 31 and the lows are in the teens. It is a slow spring which is best for the snow melt. I am not ready for it to be gone. Temps in the low 30 are ok with me.


----------



## akiceman25

knapper said:


> Our high was 31 and the lows are in the teens. It is a slow spring which is best for the snow melt. I am not ready for it to be gone. Temps in the low 30 are ok with me.


Yep! Anything above 30 for more than a few days and the skeeters start showing up!










Headed out to try to fill a caribou tag in the morning. Gonna be a little chilly.


----------



## glenway

Good luck, Iceman!

Some snow falling here.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Good morning guys...


NOT looking forward to the inevitable heat....

Morning all! Went out both Saturday & Sunday and we did 23 stands....not a single predator was seen! We did see Elk, Deer, and a Bald Eagle though.

This late season calling gets old quick. I think I'm just about done for the season. 1 more trip in the works on a new moon weekend, hoping for a lot better results!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Good morning PT. It's 28 here and we're under a lake effect snow warning. Supposed to get 9-14"s of the white stuff through tomorrow night. My normal 40 minute commute to work this morning took a measly 2.5 hours today. Can't wait for the ride home. Hoping to get out for some full moon, with snow, coyote hunting tonight. Hopefully they call the kids school off tomorrow so I can stay home with them. The wife is out of town for work, so I have a good excuse to play in the snow with them.


----------



## akiceman25

glenway said:


> Good luck, Iceman!
> 
> Some snow falling here.


Thank you but I cancelled. I can deal with -15. But not -15 and a 25mph wind. Nope not this guy.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys...


----------



## glenway

Too dang hot, Eric. We don't get to 40* for a few days yet.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

We ended up with 19.5"s of snow so far between yesterdays all day snow, and the overnight/morning lake effect snow machine. Hopefully, I can sneak out Thursday night for a few more stands before all this snow turns into a giant mess.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I have been burning smaller logs since it has only been in the 50's at night lately. Was cold this morning 42 when I got up !


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning guys, 38 outside right now and a high of 70 and if it wasnt my Mothers birthday tomorrow theres is no way I would be heading to Phoenix in an hour, should be in the 90's there

See you all around Monday.


----------



## catcapper

Have a good trip Ed and stay safe.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It's 51℉ @ 7:20am. It just stopped raining...looks like spring is back for a second.


----------



## 220swift

Finally some BADLY NEEDED moisture, to bad the winds are between 20 and 30 mph...






​


----------



## prairiewolf

Eric, spring is back ? Hell, it snowed again yesterday !!


----------



## Larry

Good morning PT, temps in the low 40's almost foggy. I drove my grandson school and typical for this time of the year....you have to slow down for the dumbest bird alive...picture quality is low,,,shot from my Iphone 4.


----------



## glenway

I don't think they're really that dumb, Larry. Looks like they've made their home in a gun-free zone.


----------



## youngdon

And YOU stopped for THEM .......


----------



## Larry

youngdon said:


> And YOU stopped for THEM .......


Out of respect to my wife's Dad, I will not run over an in-law.


----------



## knapper

We got 6-8 inches of snow today. didn't see any ditch divers going to and back home.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys.... High 85℉ today. 69℉ tomorrow.


----------



## glenway

70s this weekend but snow today. Water's over the banks already!


----------



## Larry

Looks we'll be in the 70's also. Just happy the rain is gone for awhile. ISU is showing 50% moisture to 5 feet deep.


----------



## prairiewolf

Still in the 60s here for highs and winds every other day.


----------



## Larry

Trapping continues with a vengeance, now for moles that are moving into my yard.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning guys, the weather here can be best told by flipping a coin, heads cool and windy, tails warming and windy


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Good morning PT. Highs in the mid 50s today and NO RAIN finally!!!! Looks like a good weekend to have an outdoor beer or two, with highs in the mid 60s-70. If it weren't for all the rain, I'd take the boat out for some brownies and lakers, but the water is dirty by us.....so yard work it is.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Mornin' PT.

Heading up to the high country with the wife for our 7th anniversary. It will be the 1st weekend without the kid since he was born.... pretty excited! She also has agreed to finally do a few stands with me. ????

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

So young couples call making whoopee, stands now-a-days....I learned something new again!

MMMMmmmm... 9 months from April 7.....your family may just have a real Happy New Year in 2018 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Larry said:


> So young couples call making whoopee, stands now-a-days....I learned something new again!
> 
> MMMMmmmm... 9 months from April 7.....your family may just have a real Happy New Year in 2018


Hahaha.....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It's 76℉ High today 89℉..


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Mark Steinmann said:


> Mornin' PT.
> Heading up to the high country with the wife for our 7th anniversary. It will be the 1st weekend without the kid since he was born.... pretty excited! She also has agreed to finally do a few stands with me.
> - Mark
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


 Good luck Mark... Hey did you shoot the lion in a multi-bag limit unit? You never know when one might show up.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Good luck Mark... Hey did you shoot the lion in a multi-bag limit unit? You never know when one might show up.


Thanks Eric. Unfortunately I didn't. I believe I can only take one from a multi-bag unit now....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

If you harvest one in a multi bag limit first then you can get another tag, if you harvest one in a game unit without a multiple bag limit that's it for the year.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> If you harvest one in a multi bag limit first then you can get another tag, if you harvest one in a game unit without a multiple bag limit that's it for the year.


Really? Wow....strange. I better not call other one in then! The odds of that are pretty low anyway.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Mark Steinmann said:


> Really? Wow....strange. I better not call other one in then! The odds of that are pretty low anyway.
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


 that's what g&f biologists said. I could be wrong...


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> that's what g&f biologists said. I could be wrong...


I'll have to follow up with them on that. I'd hate to pass up a lion if I don't have to....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

That's whats great about Iowa...you shoot a lion, you just do it. We have no laws, limits etc. Of course all the lions released by the state DNR have been shot.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning predator talk... It's 78℉ at 6:38 am. High today 104℉ High Sunday 70℉ ???


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Good morning predator talk... It's 78℉ at 6:38 am. High today 104℉ High Sunday 70℉ ???


I'm looking forward to next week.....104 is too dang high for EARLY May!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Once again, I see why I left the valley, lol Its close to 80 today and its to hot !!!


----------



## glenway

Some wild swings there, Eric. I may be covering some trees in the orchard tomorrow. Getting below freezing.


----------



## catcapper

Dang--- we just had 18" of snow 3 days ago and had some nice warm temps of 24* this morn'in.

awprint:


----------



## hassell

80 here yesterday - 50 today.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It was 108℉ yesterday. Not looking forward to summer


----------



## Larry

Ground is saturated rain with and there's a good chance hay will be mowed and bailed before any corn or beans get covered in dirt. Perfect spring for grass. I am mowing mine twice per week.

Temps mid 70's frost om morning in low places.


----------



## youngdon

azpredatorhunter said:


> Good morning guys... It was 108℉ yesterday. Not looking forward to summer


A cool 104 over here !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

youngdon said:


> A cool 104 over here !


 your still in Las Vegas? It said it was 111℉ in Glendale yesterday.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

The last bit of nice weather we will have for a long time...


----------



## knapper

One day this week the high for the state was 60 and low was 1.


----------



## catcapper

You desert fellas would probably think about freeze'in up in this country. We had a high of 67* today and I was think'in about put'in the sun shade on the tractor while out pull'in cedar posts.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf

catcapper said:


> You desert fellas would probably think about freeze'in up in this country. We had a high of 67* today and I was think'in about put'in the sun shade on the tractor while out pull'in cedar posts.LOL.
> 
> awprint:


Dave , whats the hottest it gets where you are, here its in the low to mid nineties and I swear it feels as hot as 110 in Phoenix when it does !


----------



## catcapper

This high up we usually stay in the upper 70's to low 80's in our (two,lol) summer months PW. When it hits the 90's, were cook'in--- not much air to block the heat waves.

The dope heads like plant'in their goofy weed up here cause its hot enough during the day and the weeds tend to like it on the cool side at night.

Last year the good guys busted some bad guys from south of the border with a 9000 plant grow about 5 miles from the house. Heck--- I use to pack my .45 for bears, lions and other ornery critters that might want to run me out of their timber patch when I'm log'in or cut'in firewood--- now I make sure I have it with me "all" the time for the cartel messicans--- they think their some bad dudes.


----------



## prairiewolf

Ive heard that here also, but I have never run into any yet. I usually always carry my .45 or .44 and my R-15 when I travel in the forest. We only get the 90's for a couple of weeks. I am at 6800ft. goes up to a little over 7000ft not from from the house. But I know you still have mountains around your place, I may drive up that way if I go to Sturgis this August.


----------



## catcapper

Don't think were ever gonna have a summer up here this season. It started again--- its snow'in--- forecast is 8-18" tonight. :doh:

awprint:


----------



## Larry

Dave...will start mowing hay here next week. Had a inch rain yesterday, that will delay planting for a few days so might as well get some hay on the ground. Most grass and is chest high. Got 700 acres of corn in and 200 more to go before switching to beans.

Summer will be here all week......highs in the upper 70's to low 80's ....got a few Chicano's here but those darn Asian (beetles) are and aphids our concern.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... Strange weather we are having. The record high for today's date is 110℉


----------



## catcapper

The desert folks should be drop'in their first cut in a week or two.

We got 16" of white stuff. Warmed up today and theres only about 1" left out on the rangeland. Now we have mud, mud and more mud.

The kids that do the weather news in the city thought they saw some flood'in today from the creeks that were only about a foot or two above their banks, but they aint seen nothing yet. Were suppose to have highs in the 70 tomorrow and the next day, and theres still 12" or so of snow left in the timber. The timber snow, and the snow in the 20,000 acre burn scar all fast melt'in tomorrow is gonna give the pilgrams something to talk about for a while.

LOOK OUT BELOW--->

awprint:


----------



## Larry

Send some of that water to Nebraskee will yah! Its dry in the sandhills. Corns up here in 1.5 inches rain when I emptied the gauge this AM.

Hey your northern folks Glen,Pokee and others Ruby Throated Humming birds are on the way. Males have been showing up at my feeder since the 8th.


----------



## glenway

Orioles just showed up. Rose breasted grosbeaks have been here for a week or so. Had a rufus sided towhee here for a couple of days but he's moved on.

Skeeters hatched. Glad to have a ThermaCell unit. Keeps the skeeters out of the garage.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... The last week of decent weather


----------



## glenway

We'll be warmer than you for the next 3 days. After that, you win...or, should it be lose.


----------



## knapper

It is about time we will start to put out plants in the green house and getting the outside beds ready. We are getting up into the 60's but down around 35 at night.


----------



## akiceman25

Good morning everybody. Wonderful weather in the lower 70s here. The sun feels HOT!!!!

I absolutely love the 22 hours of daylight we get this time of year.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## UThowler

If you dont like the weather in utah. Wait 20 minutes ????


----------



## UThowler

If you dont like the weather in utah. Wait 20 minutes ????


----------



## Larry

knapper said:


> It is about time we will start to put out plants in the green house and getting the outside beds ready. We are getting up into the 60's but down around 35 at night.


What is the soil temp?


----------



## knapper

We have not checked the soil temp. Busy getting boat ready for putting in the water. Planting comes next.


----------



## Larry

Had a rough day of weather across the land of corn. I am hearing rumors of 80 mph straight line winds spawning a ton of tornadoes. Fortunately it lasted just a 1/2 hour. This storm started in SE Nebraska then moved across Iowa, Minnesota and finally extinguished itself in Upper Wisconsin and Ill.

Several injured from falling trees. Huge 200-300 year old trees were being blown over as the ground is saturated.

Cat.....looks like your getting more snow on Friday! Sorry to hear that because of your hat crop.


----------



## catcapper

20* this morn'in--- snow is come'in down--- the white stuff is deeper than the hay is tall. :frusty:

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... it's warm here.


----------



## knapper

I put the boat in for the season and driving down to Whittier got sleeted on two different times. The weather out in the sound is so bad we did not go down for the weekend. Winds to 35 Knts and seas 7 ft. So far we have gotten the tomatoes in the green house.


----------



## hassell

29 C here and the river's are rising.


----------



## Larry

Cat....I am sorry to hear about your hay! If I had a semi and a flat bed I would hall some to you to ease your worries,

Hassel whats all this C stuff...my mind is confused enough and now I have to use my phone calculator and paper with this formula _T_(°F) = _T_(°C) × 1.8 + 32 to figure out if you have put overcoats on your garlic or not. :roflmao:


----------



## Larry

Gotta Love Iowa......we are so green that you could lose a leprechaun tied to a leash in anyone's lawn or field. Perfect weather finally as the rain has stopped, humidity is low, not a cloud in the sky and its between 60F and 70F ( 15.5556C and 21.1111C )


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It's going to be around 37.8℃ today


----------



## prairiewolf

who cares about numbers, its either hold or cold and some days just right, today is suppose to be just right !!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... have a Great Memorial Day!


----------



## glenway

Toooooo dang hot, Eric. A breezy 76 and sunshine here.


----------



## Larry

Perfect day in the land of corn. High 68, humidity 31%. Mrs. S has the week off....taking her to the Mississippi river area for lunch and relaxation. Upon returning home my plan is roasting the old broomstick. :hot:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys. . Larry, you probably shouldn't let the world know when you're not going to be home.


----------



## Larry

azpredatorhunter said:


> Good morning guys. . Larry, you probably shouldn't let the world know when you're not going to be home.


Thanks...not worried this time we had a Winston roaming the 1st floor and yes he is pretty tough on strangers, have to put him on a leash if the pizza man is at the door.

As for the Garage...I pulled the power cord to the openers when I left. Side door was locked with a steel lawn chair in front of it and a box with garbage. No kidding,

I figure they move the lawn chair Winston would hear it and let out a 500lb dog bark.

But your right, dumb me I was on a public forum. Thank you.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys...


----------



## knapper

Last Thursday we hit 75 and now it is overcast and high will be in low 60's.


----------



## Larry

We have growing issues here in the midwest. Most Late season plants are having a hard time breaking through the crust. The weather problem is this. We experienced cold and wet, now we have highs above 90 F and low humidity with full sunshine.

Can you say making clay brick! Not quite, but for seeds germinating and trying to get into the sunshine its the same as bricks to them. Yes we have plenty of subsoil moisture, its nearly perfect! Now we just need to get the seeds through the crust!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It's 86℉ @ 9:00 am. High today around 100℉ it looks like we'll be pushing 110℉ by next week.  Thinking about heading up to the high country next week to get out of the heat for a while.


----------



## ReidRH

Its Pitch Black except for the Platform Lights and the Moonlight on 8 ft Seas Out here 80 miles out in the Gulf of Mexico, Ready for this hitch to be Over Gonna Bust a Florida Beach Wide open when I get home!!


----------



## glenway

Last updated
‎3‎:‎35‎:‎00‎ ‎PM
Temperature
88°
Humidity
46%
Feels Like
90°
Wind
SW at 10mph
Visibility
10 miles

Too dang hot! I've turned into a heat dodger. Up early, get some work done and that's it. Got more heat on the way, but we've been there before. Great for jalapenos and melons and most anything garden-wise. And, I hate cowbirds.


----------



## Larry

Cowbirds may be a parasite but no other Juvenile bird sneak out at night to roost with the cattle! Before they roost they eat the ticks and flys that go dormant. Some say they do the same with deer.

Okay 6:51 here and Alexa said its 90 degrees in the land of corn. Not a cloud in the sky. We need rain top soil moisture is going away at an inch per day.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys. We took a drive up to the high country, it was a nice change of scenery. We were up by Prairiewolf's stomping grounds...

Here's our ten day forecast.. They are talking about it hitting 120℉ Next Tuesday


----------



## azpredatorhunter

It's getting worse by the minute... Every station has a different forecast


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Time to hunker down inside and hope your A/C can handle the strain of the intense heat! I hate this time of year in the valley...

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I hear you...


----------



## Larry

I feel for all of guys in AZ. I pray you get relief soon. WE finally got ours...you fine men east of me...relief is coming!


----------



## dwtrees

Wow, THere lows are higher than our highs here in ND. Our problem is the drought in my area. Lacking about 4 inches of rain. Some places have lost the crops already. Lots of cattle being sold as there is nothing to feed them. Hopefully the rain will come soon.


----------



## knapper

Our highs have been almost half their lows, lots of clouds ans over cast.


----------



## ReidRH

My Last hitch home it Rained 13 out of 14 days home! couldn't even Drive the tractor without making Ruts its so wet! Hopefully it will be dry enough to spray Pastures and get them fertilized for hay! Then my Honey and I area headed out to FL for a few days! Then I will try to get some more Fence built in 90 degf weather fun fun!!


----------



## Larry

dwtrees said:


> Wow, THere lows are higher than our highs here in ND. Our problem is the drought in my area. Lacking about 4 inches of rain. Some places have lost the crops already. Lots of cattle being sold as there is nothing to feed them. Hopefully the rain will come soon.


I am praying for you all. Sounds like my buddies in Nebraska are feeling the same. Like they say you can't feed out of a drought!


----------



## Larry

To all my PT friends in the Desert SW. Stay cool, I just can't imagine what its like with temps above 117. You have my thought and prayers it will cool down soon.

I am off to the Fur Takers of America convention 45 mins north of me in Manchester, Iowa. Starts today and ends Saturday.

I Hope to learn some new stuff get some deals on another 50 new traps and maybe get some snare parts.

Weather in Manchester is 73 currently, mostly cloudy skies all day, thunderstorms expected with a high in the upper 80's and humidity 95%

Ill have my calls as rumor has it some men want to learn to speak yote.

Larry


----------



## youngdon

Just going to be a mild 114* today.


----------



## catcapper

Were still in the cooker--- 81* today and lots of smoke from the fire in southwest Uath.

awprint:


----------



## knapper

our high today is to be 56 and hotter tomorrow.


----------



## dwtrees

We made it up to 94 Monday, Supposed to get 100 on the 4th.


----------



## glenway

Nothing but sun, a slight breeze with a high of 80 degrees today. Having my annual shoot today and couldn't be better weather. Gotta do a little gardening first.

Happy Independence Day to everyone on Predator Talk!


----------



## youngdon

It's supposed to hit 110 here today with 20% humidity....

Happy Independence Day !


----------



## glenway

Incomprehensible, YD. Just finished our shoot and weather was perfect. Little breeze, no bugs, sunshine and 80 degrees.

Got some dialing in done.

Pic shows 3 shots at 250 yards. Three shots, 2 guys, 2 guns, 2 calibers shoot a 2-inch group at 250 yards.

The top one is from Joe's .300 Winchester Magnum firing a zippy 110-grain bullet at 3600 fps and the other 2 are from my .22-250 Remington with 50-grain Nosler Ballistic Tips at moderate velocity. All are from handloaded ammo. What's interesting is that the 2-inch group was shot by 2 different shooters MT and me shooting 2 different guns sighted in for a 200-yard zero. (That's why these shots struck below the bull's eye at 250 yards.) The .22-250 "group" was some 3/4 inch or so and that bolt gun was on the mark all day.

A great way to celebrate Independence Day!


----------



## dwtrees

Have a Happy and Safe 4th everyone. We are in a fire and fireworks ban here right now so it will be a quite 4th here.

97 degrees here today and no wind. Humidity is 83% so it feels hotter than blazes outside. Pretty much staying inside today.


----------



## Larry

Hope everyone had a safe 4th.

Looks like the corn is growing here and feels like it also. Yes the jungle temps are here! Temp's mid 80's and dew points upper 70's.

An ant scurrying by yesterday had one of the water back packs on.


----------



## youngdon

glenway said:


> Incomprehensible, YD. Just finished our shoot and weather was perfect. Little breeze, no bugs, sunshine and 80 degrees.
> 
> Got some dialing in done.
> 
> Pic shows 3 shots at 250 yards. Three shots, 2 guys, 2 guns, 2 calibers shoot a 2-inch group at 250 yards.
> 
> The top one is from Joe's .300 Winchester Magnum firing a zippy 110-grain bullet at 3600 fps and the other 2 are from my .22-250 Remington with 50-grain Nosler Ballistic Tips at moderate velocity. All are from handloaded ammo. What's interesting is that the 2-inch group was shot by 2 different shooters MT and me shooting 2 different guns sighted in for a 200-yard zero. (That's why these shots struck below the bull's eye at 250 yards.) The .22-250 "group" was some 3/4 inch or so and that bolt gun was on the mark all day.
> 
> A great way to celebrate Independence Day!


That's a sweet group Glen, but I have to comment on the GIANT numbers on that tape. I bet Skip could read that from the U.P. I'm gonna need one sometime in the next few years.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

youngdon said:


> That's a sweet group Glen, but I have to comment on the GIANT numbers on that tape. I bet Skip could read that from the U.P. I'm gonna need one sometime in the next few years.


HELL YD you were able to see them numbers from where your at. I think those numbers are great from my point of view. I don't see what your insinuating about the tape but I like it!!LOL It works for me and my aging eyes! Hell I can see them from Texas


----------



## dwtrees

Can see them all the way up in North Dakota too.


----------



## hassell

37 C here yesterday.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

116° ish... But it's dropping, thanks to the monsoon.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

youngdon said:


> That's a sweet group Glen, but I have to comment on the GIANT numbers on that tape. I bet Skip could read that from the U.P. I'm gonna need one sometime in the next few years.


 It's one of them trick tape measures


----------



## glenway

Mid 80s today but that dang humidity is 97 percent at wake-up. Yuk!


----------



## Larry

Same here Glen...that's the problem with corn and soybeans...they sweat to much. Might as well move to a rain forest.


----------



## knapper

The low the other day was 45 and high 65. will be over 70 by friday.


----------



## knapper

We are sweltering in the 70's today.


----------



## knapper

Went fishing last friday and saturday, would have fished sunday but, didn't have ice fir anymore fish and we were full of fish in the coolers. We were out of Whittier and caught 3 kings 6 silvers and 15 pinks. We canned up 35 quarts of salmon today. We got some rock fish as well. It was hot I mean in the 70's and flat water. The salmon were about 100 ft. and boy did they fight. No pictures I forgot my camera.


----------



## Larry

3:30 AM here. its dark outside, the TV is full of paid advertising and I just had a sip of Pepsi.

Heading to the 58th National Trappers Association convention this weekendin Pecotonica, (sp?) Illinois. Ill be picking up 6 gallons of fresh yote and fox urine from Andy Weiser. http://www.montanatrappingsupplies.com/ I have to drive to Lake Geneva, Wisc to visit my cousin so the stop is no big effort.

Andy is bringing me some special male and female urine to the NTA for me.

If he was not bringing it I would have to settle for Iowa urine which is not quite as good. I would of settled for Iowa because shipping cost would be $60-70. For his efforts I am going to try some of his cat lure!

I promised Mrs. Larry if she puts up with me on Saturday Morning Ill take her to a fine hotel and diner for the afternoon and evening. Its a late 41st wedding anniversary gift for here and yeppers' folks, we have been together for 44 years total. I have a great friend right there, don't yah know!


----------



## youngdon

Congrats Larry. Although I think mrs. Larry is probably the deserving one.lol


----------



## 220swift

Sounds like a great time Larry, be safe in your travels.............


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Happy Wife = Happy Life lesson learned and free to share!! Don't believe me try it the other way!!!! Wishen life wasn't so demanding where I am be right in the middle of where I wish I was!!!! You go Larry and anyone else who can.


----------



## Larry

Married people take this Vow "for better or for worse" trust me there are an awful lot of worse's, but then the for betters come along...that's when you know your married. No that is when you know your best friends


----------



## glenway

Congrats, Larry. My 40th anniversary arrives next week and my wife has already reminded me. Maybe I'll get her an extra slice of cheese for her quarter pounder.


----------



## akiceman25

Good morning y'all!

Congrats on the anniversaries gentleman.

Summer is already winding down here. Starting to get (somewhat) dark at night.

Hope all is well with everyone.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys and congratulations on your anniversaries...

The monsoon is helping to keep the temperature down thank God.


----------



## Larry

Glen Congrats to you!

It has been been a great month for all from what I can remember on the post. Some sons were turning into warriors, some family were on vacations, kitchens were getting overhauled, men and ladies getting into new home's to say a few.

Thus I have to say GOOD MORNING to all of you and I pray August comes in and remains as great as July!

Larry


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning guys, well I have been away for sometime but have comeback, lol

Going to start some coyote hunting here pretty quick. I havent been doing much but have been riding my bike and clearing my mind. Something about riding 80-90 mph clears your mind, you think nothing, except "Hold on tight"


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Good morning guys, well I have been away for sometime but have comeback, lol
> Going to start some coyote hunting here pretty quick. I havent been doing much but have been riding my bike and clearing my mind. Something about riding 80-90 mph clears your mind, you think nothing, except "Hold on tight"


Good to have you back Ed, glad you got some thinking time in! Riding a motorcycle is freeing...kinda like sitting on a stand as the sun rises on the horizon.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Thanks Mark and Good Morning guys !

Looks like its going to be in the mid 80's the next 3 days and 0% chance of rain. May get more riding in and start scouting for archery deer, didnt get drawn for anything again for the fall hunts, so it will be archery deer and coyotes this year.


----------



## Larry

Go get them ED! Cant wait hear the tales ! PS: I have missed you!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Alright, 83 degrees in the morning tomorrow in S. Central AZ. Supposed to be storming until 1am and then mostly cloudy till 9am tomorrow. Tim and I are hitting up a spot I haven't been to since March. Hoping for a Bobcat as I left a few there last year.... but we'll take a Coyote with open arms as well! Hope I have another story to share with ya'll!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Luck Mark !


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Thanks Ed. We did 5 stands and called in 2 Coyotes and a big huge Bobcat! The sad part is that none were committing to the call. The Coyotes(different stands) skirted at 75 yards or so and were never seen again. That big Bobcat sat down at 100 yards and just stared at us for 10 minutes. He'd lay down, sit back up....lol.

It's like the predators knew we were in a shotgun only area.....#@!!%# 

A fun time getting out even though it's still hot!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

sounds like a good time, doesnt really matter if you make a kil, especially when you at leats know you called them into sight. Congrats !


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> sounds like a good time, doesnt really matter if you make a kil, especially when you at leats know you called them into sight. Congrats !


Yes sir, good fun with a buddy! What really won the fight is the mosquitos. I got lit up on the first two stands...i lost count around 60 bites tonight. 

Question: Anyone ever use a thermacell on stands?

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Perfect day in the land of corn. Mid 70's humidity 50%.

Picking. cutting and freezing sweet corn for the trapline. Iv'e learn to like my sweetcorn chowder on the line. Add a few prairie chicken cubes for variety and 1/2 bowl fills you right up.

BTW, I assured myself of no medical issues this season. You see I paid my $250.00 for my Nebraska Non-Resident permit early and the fine folks at the Nebraska Game and Parks emailed it to me yesterday within 5 minutes of receiving my app via email.


----------



## youngdon

Mark Steinmann said:


> Yes sir, good fun with a buddy! What really won the fight is the mosquitos. I got lit up on the first two stands...i lost count around 60 bites tonight.
> 
> Question: Anyone ever use a thermacell on stands?
> 
> - Mark
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I know several guys back east that use them religiously. They say that it does not create any issues.


----------



## glenway

I use TheraCELL units quite a bit and wouldn't be without them anymore. Since you'd be playing the wind, no issues with scent broadcasting. Lots of different scents to choose from. I refill the expensive bottles of butane and apply catnip oil to the scent pads. One pad all season and the butane can be refilled for pennies. If you get that far, PM me for how to.

If you are not going to use the unit much, store bought components are fine and readily available.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

glenway said:


> I use TheraCELL units quite a bit and wouldn't be without them anymore. Since you'd be playing the wind, no issues with scent broadcasting. Lots of different scents to choose from. I refill the expensive bottles of butane and apply catnip oil to the scent pads. One pad all season and the butane can be refilled for pennies. If you get that far, PM me for how to.
> 
> If you are not going to use the unit much, store bought components are fine and readily available.


Sounds good, thanks! I have rarely run into many mosquitos out here but getting bit 150 times in a matter of a morning has me wanting a defense plan....

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Getting some much-needed rain right now. The garden sure needs it. Been very dry most of the summer. Good, because mosquitos are down and I appreciate that.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Morning all. Currently 95 degrees out at 9am. Went out before work today and did 3 stands...nada... saw and heard zero Coyotes in a well populated area. Still too dang hot and mosquito infested to have much fun in the AZ desert. Guess I'll give it a break until some cooler weather. Beautiful sunrise though!

I did go for a challenging shot at 120 yards on my last stand. Just too tempting to pass up.

- Mark
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Nice shot !


----------



## prairiewolf

Nice going Mark, They have a warning around here from Az Game & Fish on the prairie dogs for the plague. Guess it is pretty bad, going to have to be very careful when I start calling.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Nice going Mark, They have a warning around here from Az Game & Fish on the prairie dogs for the plague. Guess it is pretty bad, going to have to be very careful when I start calling.


Yeah I heard that. Time to use the rubber gloves for handling I guess!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... 88℉ now High in the low 100's

Dove season is near...


----------



## Larry

Good morning ---12:30 AM Central time. Temps in mid 50's dew point in 40's. To darn nice to sleep, sooooo I better get back to work on the trapping vardo!


----------



## catcapper

38* at 0400 this morning--- a bit of ice on the front deck. Our first snow is about 4 weeks away.

awprint:


----------



## Larry

4:30 here, drinking down some coffee and watching the folks in Texas with their hurricane troubles. Prayers with all of them and the rest of us in the USA also. This one could be very expensive. Selfishly I am praying the refineries recover soon and fuel prices don't get out of control!

Temp, 60 degrees, humid, perfect fall weather all weekend with highs in the mid 70"s


----------



## glenway

Sure hope our friend, RR, got off the rig safely. Plenty of time to bail with this blow.


----------



## Larry

I agree Glen and was thinging about him last night...


----------



## akiceman25

Good morning fellas. Leaves are changing and mornings are cool. I've been struggling with a brutal illness of the heart called pericarditis all summer. I'm finally well enough to get out in the woods. Headed to moose camp in a couple days.

Favorite time of the year!

Good luck to everyone on their fall hunts!!!! Stay safe all.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Good luck on your moose hunt AK !


----------



## knapper

Good luck on the moose hunt, I am saving my time for deer hunting instead of moose.


----------



## Larry

AK...Please, please do not shoot bulwinkle. You'll be able to identify him because he'll have a squirrel on his antlers.

:rudolf:<<< this is fare game because all of Santa's reindeer spread blue toungue across the world.


----------



## ReidRH

glenway said:


> Sure hope our friend, RR, got off the rig safely. Plenty of time to bail with this blow.


I happened to be Home for this One Guys but Looks Like we Got a Monster Coming for next week Looks like coming down the Pike if they don't change the track, already over a hundred Miles and Hour! 5 or 6 days out of the Gulf!

I will be out in the gulf for what ever happens for this one I'm Hoping that the powers that be don't Mess Around with this One!


----------



## catcapper

Stay safe if your gonna be out in the blue water for this one.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon

^^^^ what he said my friend.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... 95℉ @ 8:51 am. Shot a few doves this morning.


----------



## glenway

Good going, Eric. Stay cool in that heat. We are right at 67 degrees this afternoon.


----------



## hassell

glenway said:


> Good going, Eric. Stay cool in that heat. We are right at 67 degrees this afternoon.


Just about 30 degrees cooler than here.


----------



## prairiewolf

Dove hunting, something I miss !!


----------



## glenway

A perfect day in mid-Michigan. 69 degrees and not a cloud in the sky. Barbequed ribs, corn on the cob, cantaloupe from the garden. Eatin' like kings.

Frost hit some watermelons over night but they should be OK. Harvested some 25 cantaloupe since yesterday. Some good onions, too. Lots of watermelons but not one ready yet.

Joe and his lady friend are camping out back tonight. Should be some good wildlife viewing with the moon lighting things up.

Have a safe Labor Day and don't labor too much unless it's one-arm curls. Proud and glad to be American!


----------



## 220swift

:eating: :beerchug: :usflag:


----------



## ReidRH

I will be watching it for sure!


----------



## Larry

Cat and now Glen has had frost. Wont be long.

I can almost tell its close, you look up and vultures are migrating and its a hummingbird free for all at my place. The way the hummers battle one of these days Ill have one stuck in me. Lots of chirping and its zoom, zoom past your ears.

Ms. S was freezing tomatoes of which I will take a few bags later on.


----------



## glenway

Early for frost in mid-Michigan but the cold mornings have given me a chance to fire up the outdoor wood furnace and to run it through a few cycles.

Warmer this morning at 55 degrees. It's late in the season, but I'm planting one last food plot today.


----------



## catcapper

Frost at 0400 this morn'in--- our first snow is in about two weeks.

6 more acres to bale, and I'm done with hay for the season.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon

The only thing with frost around here is my beer mug.....


----------



## Larry

Fall is here and early. 51 this morning and very dry air no dew in the mornings. No rain expected for another week at best been nearly a month since we have had 3/4 inch of an inch.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It's 85℉ @ 7: 40 am. High today around 100℉ Low tonight 79℉ 
Thanx Glen.
Ed there are these birds down here called doves, all you need to do is get in your motor home and drive south for 2.5 hours, and get you some... lol. just give me a call when you're on the way.

Well my trusty old shotgun ( 870 Wingmaster ) needs to go to the gun doctor, it's starting to jam when I chamber a second round. Not bad for a shotgun that's shot hundreds of ducks, doves, geese, lots of pheasants, rabbits, and quail since the 1960's. It's going to be it's first visit to the Gunsmith.


----------



## knapper

Brought the boat home for the year today. Had to wait for the winds not to be too strong. Our typical fall weather pattern of one storm after another. Had a good year of fishing too.


----------



## Larry

Morning, 54, clear and its dry. Very Dry! No rain expected for another week. Going strong on the Trapping Cabin because of it.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Started off at 82° and was 96° by 9am. Going to be over 105° yet again today. But there is light at the end of the tunnel! A good cool front(first good one this year) is moving in by Friday. Going to head to the 5,000ft elevation on Saturday to see what we can call up. Hoping the predators will be moving good with the first cool down of the year....no moon should help also!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

4AM in Corn Country, 56 and humid. We are warming up with highs in the Mid 80's this weekend and maybe some rain we need it. Work on the Trapping Cabin continues. Going slow as I am doing roof and upper trim work. Putting hay up, last cutting of the season. Drying well with the low humidity and blue skies. Acutally bailed almsot to dark two days agao.


----------



## glenway

Sounds a lot like Michigan, Larry.

Heading to the airport to pick up friend, MT, who has been stranded in Florida by the hurricane for the past two weeks. Should be some good conversation catching up.

Should be getting some watermelons off the vine for a few days. Sure has been behind last season.


----------



## hassell

Calling for rain here for Mon. and all week.


----------



## catcapper

Its 41* here at 0515.

First snow yesterday morning down to 11,000' over on the big mountains--- the aspens just started to turn--- and I heard elk bugle'in on the mountain behind the hay stack.

awprint:


----------



## hassell

Good frost here yesterday morning and a heavier one will be this morning.


----------



## Larry

Short heat wave in the land of corn. 90 yesterday with lows overnight to 65. Hoping this front brings rain as we are near drought.

I look to the sky and I see buzzards and night hawks migrating. Hummingbirds battles are on the increase as new males arrive in the area.


----------



## 220swift

catcapper said:


> Its 41* here at 0515.
> 
> First snow yesterday morning down to 11,000' over on the big mountains--- the aspens just started to turn--- and I heard elk bugle'in on the mountain behind the hay stack.
> 
> awprint:


good to hear Dave, headed to the Black Mountain area this coming Monday for the last few days of archery elk season, don't think I'll end up as deep into the west side of Black due to the need to be able to get back to the city on a short notice for an interment at Ft Logan, I still have no details as to when that will be hopefully more news before Monday


----------



## knapper

Falling leaves have been here for several weeks. Hunting season is in full swing and temps have been to a high of 60. Lows in the 40's. Fall and winter weather patterns are in effect, one front after another. Saving my hunting time for a black tail deer hunt on Prince of Wales Island in early Nov. Way south for me but, trying some place different.


----------



## glenway

Very warm and extremely dry in mid-Michigan. Hopefully some rain late today to get my last food plot to grow beyond the current sprout level.

Harvesting peppers, melons and onions today and that will be the end of the garden. Should be a good haul.


----------



## glenway

Someone's messing with the thermostat: 94 degrees! Ah, but I can hear the thunder coming this way. Bring it!


----------



## Larry

Good afternoon PT. Its AZ weather here the land of corn. 96 no humidity!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Larry said:


> Good afternoon PT. Its AZ weather here the land of corn. 96 no humidity!


 Haha, high of 87° in the Valley of the Sun, AZ tomorrow Larry. Looks like you stole our heat..... and can keep it as far as I'm concerned! 

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Yes, keep it...no charge.


----------



## knapper

They have a flood watch/warning for the Kenai river due to a lake in one of the glaciers that is draining out and can flood the river areas. Temps are in 50's for the high and low 40's for the low.


----------



## glenway

90s all weekend. Yuk!


----------



## Larry

6AM and its 76. Glen summed it up YUK. I think Ill use a water bowl for bait when its trapping time.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning guys, looks like our highs are to be in the upper 60's all week and the lows in the high 40's, think its time to get out calling !


----------



## Larry

Ed I hate you AZ Sunshine State people. I need a deer for eating and yote bait, but none are in the fields till after midnight and I am not going to walk the woods when its 98F ! Can you say wood ticks!


----------



## youngdon

Yet you speak of moving here............Should we be hurt ?


----------



## Larry

youngdon said:


> Yet you speak of moving here............Should we be hurt ?


 Don it was an exageration of words as Ed described what I considered perfect weather.

Currently we are at Eds high of the upper 60's. Its 3:15 in the land of corn and its 68 F.


----------



## youngdon

Larry, I know....It was a tongue-in-cheek remark.........

60 degrees at 5:00am on the outskirts of Phoenix this morning. The local cat warden is making his way through the neighborhood again, I hear the dogs sounding off as he moves through keeping the cat population down one cat at a time.


----------



## knapper

2015 local time and 50 degrees.


----------



## glenway

One last steaming day in mid-Michigan then it's back to more normal temps. 63 degrees at wake-up with 88 percent humidity.


----------



## catcapper

28* up here in the rockies at 0434---Brrrr---

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning guys, at 5 am its 36 with an expected high of 69 today, heading out in a few for my first stands of this season. Hopefully, there will be a guess the weight contest later today, lol


----------



## youngdon

57 degrees here in metro phoenix at 5:30.a high of 90 is forecast


----------



## Larry

Yahoo...temps are in the 70 day and 40's night. Because of this I just may have a Trapping Cabin with a Door and Window"s by the end of the week!


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning guys, 63 and 44 for today with some scattered showers in the forecast. Didnt see one predator yesterday but saw a few bull elk and cows and a ton of deer, some really nice bucks.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It's 69℉ @ 7:08 am. High today 86℉ I just loaded a few Varnmint grenades for the 22-250 Rem. last night... I'll let you all know how they do... if I can remember how to call them in, it's been over a year since I have been predator hunting. I hope I can get out more this year. My first hunt will be with a guy I met at hobby lobby of all places, he is a seasoned predator hunter from Washington state,. I am hoping to learn something from him, he has quite a few bobcats under his belt... He's old school... He still uses a homemade cassette tape player with a wired speaker and he sits on the ground... I'll tell you right now I am not sitting on the ground with the rattlesnakes. I can't wait to see how he calls, I am not sure if he uses a hand call with his cassette player. He says that the coyotes he's called in here tend to hang up at 100 yards... Well I haven't had that problem yet... so I hoping to put some in his lap.

Ed, do you have any brothers from Washington state? ????


----------



## prairiewolf

No, Eric, had a half brother in Ohio but he has passed away.


----------



## Larry

Good morning men. Wonderful day in the midwest. No its beond wonderful...weather wise its perfect! Deep blue skies, birds are migrating way up there and I feel like working hard today.

BY the way I posted new picts on the Vardo thread. I can finnaly start seeing a cabin emerge, instead of an very large cedar chest as one person put it! Hahah

Take care men! ( larry departs whislting) :smiley-cowboy:


----------



## Larry

Big change in weather on the way hear. First t rained (today) then it blew, then it frizzed, then the snow came.


----------



## prairiewolf

all I know this morning is it was windy yesterday and it is windy today and I hate the wind !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... Sorry about that Ed. Well it's 77℉ @ 7:45 am. High today 87℉ I'll take it


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It's 69℉ @ 4:50 am. High today in the lower nineties... Going calling

RIP Tom Petty


----------



## Larry

Good luck to you...We are in a drought. Temp 70 at 7PM. Roof is sealed from rain on the cabin, I need to do a little metal working today to fancy up the gable ends!


----------



## prairiewolf

and windy again today !! and heading back up towards 80's, geeezzzzz


----------



## hassell

Hard frost this morning.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Good evening Predator Talk....well, not so good evening. Waiting on a call back from an off-road recovery crew. Lower ball joint and cv axle snapped going 4-5 mph. Think the damage was done on my last hunt and it hid until now!

- Mark









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Ouch... I hope your not far from the road. Well look at the bright side Mark, you could have been driving on the highway @ 75 mph when it snapped.


----------



## prairiewolf

Ouch exactly !! and as Eric said you were lucky !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good thing it's not monsoon season...

Mark what about a mobile mechanic...just an idea. I don't know how far you are off road


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Thanks guys. I was 1.5 miles out in a sandy wash. Yes, good thing it isn't monsoon season. Many positives to look at here. I've driven only 10-20 miles since being on the highway from Prescott with my 2 yr old in the truck with me.

Brother and a buddy came to the rescue tonight. After digging it out and assessing the damage we found that there wasn't much damage.....?! The lower ball joint nut came off which caused the axle to pull out of the socket, ripping a cv boot in the process. Steering linkages, upper ball joint, upper and lower control arm are all in tact. Looks like a sick day at work tomorrow and a trip to the store to find an axle and lower ball joint. Should be able to get it back together ok enough to get it home for deeper inspection.

Long day ahead tomorrow....night all.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Could you get it back together enough to get it on a car dolly, that way you could at least get it out of there.

I know the feeling Mark, I was going hunting once and had a wheel bearing on a trailer come apart, the nut came off and the tire went rolling across the desert, I finally took a T-shirt a tore pieces, rolling and twisting them up real tight, then rapped them around axle after sliding tire back on. We found the nut which was our best luck.after making sure we couldnt get the shirt pieces packed in any more we replaced the nut and drove on to camp. We hunted until Monday and ran into town to get a new bearing, The shirt tricked work for an emergency, but I wouldnt try something like that on the highway.


----------



## youngdon

I'll agree with Eric, you were very lucky. Good luck on the repair.


----------



## glenway

In the 70s and upper 70s for this weekend and our drought has ended. Temps are about 10 degrees warmer than average.

Sorry about the frost, Rick. We're good for a while and I'll be getting more watermelons with this extended season. Matter of fact, thing I'll head out there and check.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It's 83℉ @ 8:20 am. High today around 95℉ 
I am glad the damage wasn't as bad as you thought Mark. So what happened with the recovery company? Did they ever call you back? Or did they want an arm and a leg. Last night I was thinking if your vehicle was really far off-road it might be cheaper to pay a mobile mechanic to fix it there... instead of paying for the recovery company and then a repair shop.

Well I went calling yesterday morning, it's been awhile and I could tell... 
The first stand was a blank, it felt more like a practice stand. When I got back to the Jeep I noticed my sunglasses on top of my hat... Damn it. And I forgot to use the mist.

The second stand I remembered to leave my sunglasses in the Jeep. When we pulled up near stand number two I told my hunting buddy where the coyotes should come from, just like I did on the first stand we did. Now I am thinking I better call one here or he's going to think I am full of bull..
Three minutes into the stand I hear his safety come off I look over and there's a coyote at sixty yards... boom 3 1/2" mag with T shot and the coyote doesn't drop and runs off, my hunting buddy is getting ready to get up, I said hold on and I started playing a different tune and a few seconds later my hunting buddy says shoot him, I couldn't see the second coyote that came in because of a bush. Then it comes around the bush at thirty six yards trotting so I put the scope up to my eye and all I see is fur so I pulled the crosshairs in front of him where I could see some light and for some unknown reason I shoot three inches in front of him and missed. My hunting buddy shoots and missed with the shotgun, we get up and search the wash we scoured the ground for blood and nothing. Unreal. Well we made two more quick stands before it got warm and didn't see anything. Overall I say it was a success and a learning experience. I forgot to say that on the second stand where I called the two coyotes, when we got up I turned around to see what the two coyotes were looking at... there it was the Jeep out in the open. Damn it. Little mistakes I have already learned but forgot


----------



## Mark Steinmann

The Off-road 4x4 recovery finally called back around dusk. $160/hr to come get me out. Estimated $500 for the job. So we opted to try and fix it in the field.

Well we got it patched up with a new lower ball joint. Took off the axle and limped it home in 2WD. Turns out the nut worked its way off the lower ball joint and suddenly popped off, stripping the threads. That caused the axle to rip out and the whole truck was sitting on the tire. Took some lucky positioning of jacks in the sand to find solid footing but we got it apart and back together. The tow truck will be here soon to take down to the mechanics house.

The mechanic that just replaced my front end has offered to fix it free of charge and pay for the tow bill. Huge blessing to have found an honest mechanic. He said there is a possibility of him never putting a cotter pin in the lower ball joint nut as he has never seen one come loose(with a cotter pin in place) in his entire career.

- Mark
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

You'll have to message me the mechanics name. It's always a blessing to find an honest mechanic


----------



## glenway

Wondering what your buddy's pattern looked like when/if he tested the T-Shot ammo, Eric. It's a poke at 60 yards and lots can go wrong - especially if he didn't sight it in first. Those 3 1/2-inch shells do not necessarily pattern well with heavy pellets and tight chokes. Or, maybe he flinched. Or, who knows? Take him with you for a patterning session before going hunting again.

I recommend the Winchester Varmint-X shells for effectiveness at long range without emptying the wallet.

Anyway, congrats on getting some to respond.


----------



## prairiewolf

Glen, talking about Eric with a heavy night of drinking. What have you been doing ?? I thought this was good morning thread lmao

Mark, it is rare to find an honest mechanic, I really doubt that more than 1 out of a 1000 would say he might have left the cotter pin out. My mechanic dont admit to anything and his name is Ed, lol

predicted high of 79 and a low of 50. 20% chance of rain and it is raining now, lol


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Glen, talking about Eric with a heavy night of drinking. What have you been doing ?? I thought this was good morning thread lmao
> 
> Mark, it is rare to find an honest mechanic, I really doubt that more than 1 out of a 1000 would say he might have left the cotter pin out. My mechanic dont admit to anything and his name is Ed, lol


Haha that's funny right there Ed. Yep by him doing that he has gained my trust for sure. Small business owners who know how to take care of their customers really goes a long way with me. He knows how to run a business and better yet to admit he could've messed up!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

glenway said:


> Wondering what your buddy's pattern looked like when/if he tested the T-Shot ammo, Eric. It's a poke at 60 yards and lots can go wrong - especially if he didn't sight it in first. Those 3 1/2-inch shells do not necessarily pattern well with heavy pellets and tight chokes. Or, maybe he flinched. Or, who knows? Take him with you for a patterning session before going hunting again.
> 
> I recommend the Winchester Varmint-X shells for effectiveness at long range without emptying the wallet.
> 
> Anyway, congrats on getting some to respond.


 well you hit it on the head Glen. I asked him if he patterned his shotgun, he said he did but wasn't sure what choke tube he used... dead coyote or a heavy shot.

Thanx Glen


----------



## Larry

5:15 , Morning PT. 50 degrees now, one inch of much needed rain expected. Cold with winds. Harvest is on hold.


----------



## catcapper

Its 16* up here in the rockies at 0430 with 3" of snow from yesterdays storm--- sun should be out strong today.

awprint:


----------



## Larry

catcapper said:


> Its 16* up here in the rockies at 0430 with 3" of snow from yesterdays storm--- sun should be out strong today.
> 
> awprint:


I saw the cold and snow was pretty wide spread as the news reported the panhandle of Nebraska was white this AM also.


----------



## bones44

Good morning to all you old farts !


----------



## hassell

Frosty again this morn., suppose to rain the next 3 days. Crop is planted.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It's 74℉ @ 5:30 am. High today in the 90's . It's a little windy this morning but I don't care, I am going calling.


----------



## glenway

Glad you're getting out, Eric, since October's been a productive month for you lately.

Weather forecasters predicted our rain possibility for today would be 100 percent and they were 100 percent correct. Temp at 51 degrees.


----------



## prairiewolf

Welcome back Tom !!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

glenway said:


> Glad you're getting out, Eric, since October's been a productive month for you lately.
> 
> Weather forecasters predicted our rain possibility for today would be 100 percent and they were 100 percent correct. Temp at 51 degrees.


 yep it's the second time I have gone calling... I did go quail hunting on opening day, I 've been paying for it since. I don't know why I went quail hunting, I quit quail hunting years ago because of my back problems. I guess I gave in to my hunting buddy... he was the one all pumped for quail season. I did shoot one... my last one. Well I called in a coyote on my first stand this morning, he took his sweet time coming to the call, @ about fifteen minutes he popped out of the bushes right where I thought he would... but he turned around and decided to come out a little bit to the left on a different trail. I figured as much so I moved my shooting sticks to the left and soon as I did he was standing there in the trail, I got a good look at him as he was fleeing the scene, it was a pup. The second stand nothing. Third stand I called in a big coyote, I watched him coming from a distance, he was very cautious almost skittish, he got about fifty yards from the caller and decided that he's seen enough and just trotted off. I didn't get a shot but at least he didn't see or smell me, I'll get him another day... when it's not windy.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning gents... It's 64℉ @ 5:33 am. High today 90℉ I am going calling again... This time I'll call in bobcat country and see what unfolds.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Good morning gents... It's 64℉ @ 5:33 am. High today 90℉ I am going calling again... This time I'll call in bobcat country and see what unfolds.


Go get em Eric!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning 74 for expected high and a low of 43, cant ask much better weather !


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Good Morning 74 for expected high and a low of 43, cant ask much better weather !


Now that sounds like some great calling weather Ed!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

It is, I just need to get my lazy butt out !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Thanx Mark... I didn't see anything but a javelina and a cardinal. I did almost break my neck, snakeboots are not made for walking on rocks.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning all. Eric at least you are getting out.

Today 73 for a high and a low of 32, but 11 mph winds not to bad


----------



## Larry

We have recieved more rain in 3 days then from August to late Sept. ~3 inches. Winds comming in now and frost in the AM!


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning, 70 for a high and it says 40 for the low, but at 7am it was 32 by my thermometer,


----------



## knapper

We had heavy frost yesterday and more to come.


----------



## glenway

Wow! Same here, Larry. Where's Noah when you need him?

Joe's going out for a whitetail anyway. Stiff NW winds at 16:20.


----------



## Larry

FYI...new photos posted for the Trapping Vardo. We are getting real close to a trail night, maybe as soon as this weekend.


----------



## Larry

..... firts it rained, then it blew, then it frizzed, ...then the ducks came. Thats the pattern the north is in .... wont be long we'll have cold weather.

38 at 5AM

...Jury Duty Today :usflag:


----------



## Larry

What...I have jury selection again today. You would think out of 183 people they could pick 30! *Dont they know I have trapping season just around the corner and I have a Trapping cabin to finish and new traps to artificially season! Plus guns to site in! *

Besides I was looking forward to a nap in the cabin with Winston this afternoon as the weather is more than wonderful (as my teacher used to say)


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning guys, 77 for predicted high with 47 for a low and winds around 7 mph, another beautiful day on the Mogollon Rim here in Arizona !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It's 72℉ at 6:55 am. High today 93℉ Low tonight 69℉ Wind N @ 6. Humidity 38% Dew point 43° Moon waxing crescent...

Ed, are you getting ready to start calling soon?


----------



## prairiewolf

Eric, I am ready but my a$$ won't get up and go, lol

I was planning on this morning but a meeting came up and couldnt go, I have dropped two more contractors and now down to only 2, so hopefully I wont be bothered with the work they give me, lol 76 for a high and 48 for the low with 8 mph winds , would have been a good day. Showers in the AM tomorrow and then winds Thur.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Eric, I am ready but my a$$ won't get up and go, lol
> 
> I was planning on this morning but a meeting came up and couldnt go, I have dropped two more contractors and now down to only 2, so hopefully I wont be bothered with the work they give me, lol 76 for a high and 48 for the low with 8 mph winds , would have been a good day. Showers in the AM tomorrow and then winds Thur.


Bummer you weren't able to make it out Ed! I was able to put down 3 more today. I don't know if it was the perfect weather or new locations, but these last 2 days were magic! I even had a hard charger at 1pm when it was 93°! I'll have pics and stories up soon...

Hopefully you can throw some lead soon!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Wake up at 56 degrees and another beautiful "June" day with a high in the 70s.

Been felling some trees but taking a break this morning to pick up a new deer hunting rifle. Good bye Marlin .45-70 and hello Ruger American .450 Bushmaster.

My model 1895 Marlin (manufactured in year 1977) will be for sale shortly, because it's illegal to use for deer hunting in the area in which I live. I'll post it here first.


----------



## Larry

5 PM in the land of corn. Weather is perfect, 47 now with lots of Sun and lower 70's. More work on the cabin today, should be ready for trapping season by Friday!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It's 68℉ at 5:55 am. High in the low 90's . Dew point 38° Humidity 33% pressure -> 29.60" Wind SSE @ 4 mph. I guess I'll go calling this morning or I'll never catch up to Mark. 
Ed I thought you had retired... hey are you still making keychain calls? I lost my keychain call. Please let me know when you make some more.


----------



## akiceman25

Good morning all!

A nippy 8° this morning. We now have several inches snow on the ground and I'm hoping to get out and look for critter tracks later today.

I have 1000 lbs of bait for my 2nd year of wolf trapping. Planning on running 2 bait piles this winter.

Exciting time of year!

Wish you all well.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning guys, 67 for a high and 37 for the low with 29 mph winds, I might as well ride my bike, it doesnt matter if its windy then, lol

Eric, I am sorta retired, I still sell manufactured cabinets to a few contractors, I quit building custom and doing installs, now I have dropped handling the installs for the contractors. Now all I have to do is measure for cabinets (1/2 hr) use computer to show cabinet layouts (1/2 hr.) and then unload and deliver cabinets when they show up (1-1/2 hrs), so for about 2-1/2 hrs work I make $1200 to $2000, I think I can handle that much work for that amount of money, lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Wow Ed !

So you have plenty of time to make me a few calls ???? .

akiceman25 don't forget to post some pics, and good luck on your trap line.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Well I seen a flash on the first stand this morning, a coyote fleeing on the second stand, third and fourth were blanks. Now I did find something... I just need to follow his trail...

A 22-250 for comparison I am no expert but that's some big poop.


----------



## glenway

That's what's called "working smarter", Ed. Heck yeah!

And, akiceman25, sounds like you're really much better prepared this time around. Best of luck with your tricks.

Saw some big piles around here, too, Eric. Dang 'yotes cleaned up some deer innards in less than 2 days. Totally gone. No trace, except the dark spots from the blood in the ground.

Another remarkable day tomorrow. Sun and 70s. Cutting wood in the am.


----------



## Larry

akiceman25...I am envious...one because of what your getting ready to do...second because of your age and health! Best of luck to you this season, if I can offer any feeble advise I am here to help. But I think Ill be the one asking for help!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... The above photo was a large pile of bobcat scat... It appears photo bucket wants $399.00 a year to post pictures.


----------



## akiceman25

Larry said:


> akiceman25...I am envious...one because of what your getting ready to do...second because of your age and health! Best of luck to you this season, if I can offer any feeble advise I am here to help. But I think Ill be the one asking for help!


Thanks Larry! I picked up another moose carcass last night. Been gathering carcasses for 2 months and the wonderful rotting stench in my shed is unreal!

Pretty excited going into this winter.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

azpredatorhunter said:


> Good morning guys... The above photo was a large pile of bobcat scat... It appears photo bucket wants $399.00 a year to post pictures.


$399.00 a year...Talk about a large pile of scat............


----------



## Larry

Near 6PM in the land of corn....44F now, high of 46 today. Wind started up early...20-35 today from the NW. This is a big front. Should bring some snow this week. Then the ducks will come!

Don you were up early or went to bed late! 1:08 AM post?


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning guys, 39 for the low and expected 69 for the high with 12 mph winds.


----------



## youngdon

Larry said:


> Near 6PM in the land of corn....44F now, high of 46 today. Wind started up early...20-35 today from the NW. This is a big front. Should bring some snow this week. Then the ducks will come!
> 
> Don you were up early or went to bed late! 1:08 AM post?


11:08 my time. I am normally up at 1:00 but I had some things that needed taken care of outside and wanted to get them done before the heat came....


----------



## hassell

Larry said:


> Near 6PM in the land of corn....44F now, high of 46 today. Wind started up early...20-35 today from the NW. This is a big front. Should bring some snow this week. Then the ducks will come!
> 
> Don you were up early or went to bed late! 1:08 AM post?


 You slept in 6PM.


----------



## glenway

Guess Larry needs a clock that will "tell" time.

30 degrees at wake up in mid-Michigan. Good day to get warm behind a chain saw.


----------



## Larry

5 AM here Glenn, temp 36, wind 40-45 MPH, flurries.

Winter is here finally , no temps higher than the 40's today, low will average in the 20's.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Morning PT! 66° currently at 5:15am, high of 90° today. Nope I'm not up early to hunt..... going to help my brother move instead.

Oh and Eric, don't ya know you are supposed to shoot them before they climb Suguaros?!

- Mark









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

and the Cats name is "Pokey? Getting flurries , winds settled down. temps 34...high 40...hard freeze tonight temps in low 20's, :smile: :smile: :smile:


----------



## hassell

Another frosty morning here, they are saying snow next weekend.


----------



## prairiewolf

Been away a few days deer hunting with a buddy. We were taking his 15 yr old grandson for his first deer hunt. here is the result as yesterday about 8:30 am. I almost got a shot at this same buck during archery. Got within 40 yrs and was positioning for a shot when his buddy spotted me. Congrats to CJ for keeping his composure on such a buck.


----------



## Larry

Now theres a buck to be proud of! Thanks for sharing Ed!


----------



## youngdon

That's a nice buck. Good spread on them antlers.


----------



## glenway

Don't see many that wide anymore. Great job for the teen to take such a whopper. 30 inches?


----------



## prairiewolf

29" wide Glen, and believe it or not. There are a couple more in the same area, quite a bit bigger, but we couldnt locate them and when we found this guy, sure wasnt going to pass him up, lol


----------



## glenway

Heck no! Who would?

Some good memories for the young man he'll be able to replay long after we're gone.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Awesome buck Ed! Just look at it this way...by you not getting him during archery you were able to bring this young sportsman back in to live the kill with you. So neat!

Oh, and here is a quick edit I did to bring out the details in your picture. Save it if you'd like.

- Mark









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Thanks Mark for the edit.


----------



## hassell

A dandy for sure. congrats..


----------



## glenway

33 degrees and our first sign of snow this season. Trick or treaters gonna get snowed on.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning guys, 62 for the high with a low of 42 and 14 mph winds today.


----------



## youngdon

It was 62 here when I finally got around to looking at the outdoor thermometer. Should be a nice day.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Started my day off calling a stand near PHX in 57° temps....perfect! Now if I would've remembered that at 25 yards my AR is 1.5" high I would've aimed for a body shot instead of a head shot on a head on charging Coyote dropping off a bank towards me. I literally scared the poop out of him as he hit the deck and scrambled into the wash bottom to get away. No barking I did would stop this Coyote once he locked onto my feather decoy.

Can't get em all I guess.....although this should've been a gimme.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

You know where he hangs out now.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> You know where he hangs out now.


Him and his gal were coming in hot. They actually split at a Y in the wash and were approaching on both sides of me. I hadn't seen that before so I thought that was awesome to experience. I'll be back for them with a different setup and call soon enough. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Mark your shots aren't that long in the desert....why aren't you zeroing at 25 yards? That should make you dead on to 200 - 250 or so. Good enough for a 7.5" chest shot on a baby desert yote anyway. :gunshooting: :gunshooting: <<<< always wanted to use these!

Now listen to Ol' uncle Larry and go shoot another one!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Larry said:


> Mark your shots aren't that long in the desert....why aren't you zeroing at 25 yards? That should make you dead on to 200 - 250 or so. Good enough for a 7.5" chest shot on a baby desert yote anyway. :gunshooting: :gunshooting: <<<< always wanted to use these!
> 
> Now listen to Ol' uncle Larry and go shoot another one!


With the ammo I'm using - Zero at 50 is dead on at 200. Puts it 1.5" high at 25 & 100. I've always zeroed all my long guns at 200...gives me a center mass shot from 0-250 yards as you said. I'll just go back to pump house shots!

Now if I was going after a chest shot he would be dead....but I was feeling overconfident and tried for a head shot. So as I squeezed holding dead on in between the eyes he was also dropping into a gully and I should've held on his lower jaw or upper neck. Hindsight is 20/20 eh?! Lol. I've done that same shot on a fox but remembered to hold low.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

I expect more Mark. I won't settle for anymore of this ..."gee whiz, uncle Larry he was dropping into a gully and I should of would of, worst of all his right ear was twitching faster than a hummingbirds left wing in a 20 mph crosswind. " Its a desert maggot yote, put it on his body and shoot, crap I am surprised it didn't just fall dead from the vapor trail! I am glad he didn't turn into a rabid mongrel from the barrel blast and bite you at that range! :roflmao:

Trust uncle Larry this time...re-zero your gun at 25! This is not bench match its called hitting a 7-8" pie plate at 15-45MPH. ( yes his skull is only 5 inches but its close enough!) Then you can forget about all that hold over/under crap.

Someday I will tell you all about a guy who missed three times at 20-25yards...his name is a secret though! :naughty:


----------



## Larry

Morning folks, 33.2580 F in the newest desert in the USA. Yes crops are coming out. Spring weather expected, high in the 60's with rain and wind.


----------



## glenway

Love it when crops are harvested. Makes my "crops" the best/only smorgasbord in the neighborhood. Sugar beets keep right on growing through winter and the brassicas were laughing at the snow the other day.

34 degrees at wake-up in mid-Michigan.


----------



## Larry

Just not right when the plants vascular systems don't freeze in winter Glenn. Its down right Un-Natural!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

58° for the low, 82° is the high today. I started off the day with a text from my brother. Called in a little female and shot her at 15 yards with his new '06. That'll do it! His second solo Coyote.

Also, here's my pumpkin I carved this year! Always have Coyotes on the brain....

- Mark
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

What can't you do Mark? BTW tell your brother congrats!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Larry said:


> What can't you do Mark? BTW tell your brother congrats!


Haha, thanks Larry. I used to draw colored pencil wildlife drawings so I've got a bit of artist left in me still I guess.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It's 63℉ @ 6:35 am. High today 78℉ I set a few cages out yesterday, it took me half of the day to set four cage traps. I was going to set the rest today but my back isn't having it. This time around I am only setting on sign and I am setting where I wouldn't normally set a trap ie: where people could find them... In the past I've tried setting cages where people wouldn't find them and the problem I ran into is the bobcats couldn't find them either. We'll see what happens.


----------



## glenway

Gotta get cagey, Eric.

42 degrees at wake up with 99% humidity and soaring to the mid-50s today. Some target practice on the range is on the agenda before the wind messes things up.


----------



## hassell

First snow on the ground this morning.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning, 39 for a low and a high around 63 with 17 mph winds, I wish someone would shut the door on the wind !


----------



## hassell

prairiewolf said:


> Good Morning, 39 for a low and a high around 63 with 17 mph winds, I wish someone would shut the door on the wind !


 The frigging wind just quit around 11 A.M today, every nook and crevice is filled with snow.


----------



## youngdon

That's why we wear pants outside.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Heading out at dark 30 tomorrow for a 2 day club hunt. Temps from 53° to 79° forecasted where we are headed. A bit windy(12mph) tomorrow after 10am but Sunday is looking perfect(3-4mph)! Heading back to the area I got the Coyote carrying a Javalina leg...sign was everywhere! Hopefully we can pull out a bunch of yotes!

Have a good weekend y'all. Catch up with you on Monday!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Good Luck Mark !


----------



## Larry

Warm weekend,,, 50's for highs. Then it settles down next week. Still polishing the interior of the cabin a little storage here and a little there.

A young woman with beautiful blue eyes and her 3 month old baby girl with Moms eyes stopped yesterday to check it out.

She proclaimed and you have a shower also. I told her its a woods shower at this time. Looking interested, I explained " You heat up a 2 gallon bucket of water and use a large cup to wet yourself down. Then you lather up with soap and rinse it off l off with what water is left in the bucket. " She thought that was pretty cool. I am glad I did not have to explain the Lug-gable Loo as it was setting in the garage. :redface:


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning guys, another windy day, 23 mph with a high of 64 and a low of 43.

Good Luck on your club hunt Mark !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... 56℉ @ 5:46 am. High today in the 70's . I still haven't set the rest of my traps, my back is still killing me. Nothing has gone by the traps yet besides a deer and some cattle. We haven't had rain in at least 75 days so now you can easily find tracks here in the desert, and to my amazement there's bobcat tracks going down almost every damn road. And here I am telling everyone I don't hunt I bobcat territory ????. I should really start staying on stand longer. Getting ready to check traps... I am just waiting for the sun.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning guys, 42 for a low and expected high of 62 with 20 mph winds again.

Keep at it Eric, one will get interested and step in the cage.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Thanx Ed.... I finally caught one this morning. I can't post a picture thanks to photobucket... I'll have to weigh it.... got to get skinning.


----------



## Larry

Frizzing here....lots of frosty stuff on the roofs and its 9AM.

Eric...any luck with the cages?

...Too funny, I posted a micro second after you posted! CONGRATS Mr Trapper Eric!


----------



## glenway

At long last, Eric! Hope it's a good one to help offset some of your expenses.


----------



## youngdon

azpredatorhunter said:


> I finally caught one this morning. I can't post a picture thanks to photobucket... I'll have to weigh it.... got to get skinning.


Congrats ! Lets see them spots ! !


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Thanx Ed.... I finally caught one this morning. I can't post a picture thanks to photobucket... I'll have to weigh it.... got to get skinning.


Nice! Can't wait to see a pic! Congrats Eric.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Congrats Eric !!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Thanx guys! I assume that not giving up is starting to pay off, I caught another one this morning in the same cage trap... I am thinking about bottleing up some of the dirt from that set... It smells like pussy cat ????. Sorry I can't post pictures yet...


----------



## glenway

Good going.

If you could send me the pictures attached to an email, I can post them, Eric. I saw the first cat photos you sent me on the phone, but I don't know how to get them onto the computer files.


----------



## youngdon

Sweet ! Congrats again Eric !


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Wow, keep that lucky streak going! Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Way to go Eric, now lets hope the prices climb back up


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Morning guys... Thanks guys. I am getting good at skinning. 62℉ @ 6:30 am. High in the 80's. Gotta go check my traps.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Nothing this morning... I did have one walk within three feet of my cage, he/she was going in the wrong direction and didn't see it I am guessing... I seen a bigger set of tracks that were going to the same cage but he turned on a side trail. Hmmm... Well I need a break, I still need to flesh, and put up the ones I have. I am just now feeling a little better from setting four cages on the first of the month. If I didn't have spinal issues I would be dangerous... I think I'll just keep a slow pace so I don't hurt myself, my wife wouldn't be a happy camper if she had to get her trapping license to check my cages...we have talked about it because it's possible.. when my back goes out...notice I said when not if...I can be out of commission for weeks.

P.S. it's funny how my daughter is all of a sudden interested in my bobcats, splitting up the profit that is... I told her sure if she gets up and checks traps with me, or she can set her own cages...she has trap tags, her license is only $10 until she turns eighteen.


----------



## glenway

How 'bout she catches one and shares the profit with Dad?

A brisk 19 degrees at wake-up and a trace of snow. Looks like 40s for next week's deer opener.


----------



## knapper

We are getting some snow today and have about 6 inches on the ground. The its about 23 F now. I was planning on a Dec. first caribou hunt but, they opened it early and I hope to get out the sunday after Thanksgiving. Hope it is open that long. There are a lot of variables to the area and being open.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning guys, They predict 34 for a low and its already 23, lol the high around 64, they might get that one right. Yesterday, my thermometer said 17in the morning, but no moisture at all.


----------



## 22magnum

Nice morning here in Texas
Lo 55 hi 75









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It's 55℉ at 6:00 am. High today 81℉ they are taking about record temperatures on Thanksgiving 86℉ - 89℉


----------



## C2C

Wind wind wind .. another windy day here in Southern Alberta , that darn Hassell guy continues to send it . Lots of ice left from the last snow we got 10 days ago , -9 celsius now with a hi expected of 0..wind warning in effect again today , expecting steady 60 mph wind thru the entire day , getting a touch tired of it . Please shut it off Rick . :help:


----------



## hassell

C2C said:


> Wind wind wind .. another windy day here in Southern Alberta , that darn Hassell guy continues to send it . Lots of ice left from the last snow we got 10 days ago , -9 celsius now with a hi expected of 0..wind warning in effect again today , expecting steady 60 mph wind thru the entire day , getting a touch tired of it . Please shut it off Rick . :help:


Sorry about that, I watch your area when I'm following weather systems, southern Alta. is getting a lot of wind alerts this year. Not a big fan of wind. 10C temps this week with rain.


----------



## Larry

Yeah whats up with the wind Rick and Cam? My trip is put on hold because of your darn weather EH! 40-50 MPH gust today and falling temps to a mild a 30 degrees f. Good thing my cousin got his corn stalks bailed or they would all be in Glen's state by now :excl:


----------



## glenway

Guess we're next.

Funny guy, Rick. Not a big fan of wind. Good one.


----------



## hassell

glenway said:


> Guess we're next.
> 
> Funny guy, Rick. Not a big fan of wind. Good one.


Neither is Cindy.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

All this crazy wind you guys are having...I want none of it! A nice 48° this morning in central AZ with a whopping 2mph breeze. A high of 84° today.

Beautiful sunrise as well!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Mark, did you pop that yote in the dark, or what? Cool pic.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

glenway said:


> Mark, did you pop that yote in the dark, or what? Cool pic.


Thanks Glen, story is now up in my Quick Stands thread. Just at legal shooting light....

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

4:12 in the land of corn. Its 32 and the wind is calm. Suburban is hooked to the Trap'n Cab'n and i will be traveling west in a few hours and Ill arrive sometime shortly after its dark.

Happy Thanksgiving to all my PT friends.

I am grateful to all of you for your advise on the Cabin and my Granddaughters Jeep this year. I just pray my yote and cat season is a great as the summer projects have been.

You all have an enjoyable and safe holiday,

Larry


----------



## glenway

33 degrees at wake-up with a high of 50. Planting garlic this morning then cutting down some trees.


----------



## Larry

6 AM on the great prairies of Nebraska. So many stars in the sky there is no room between them it seems.

One thing for sure its nice opening a door and stepping off the porch for my morning pee. Much then messing with tent zippers! Ahhhh the small things in life, that only one appreciates in the near senior years. :thumbsup:

I'll start setting my line is a flannel shirt 45 now...will be sweating in the mid afternoon as its supposed to be in the 70's like yesterday.


----------



## 22magnum

37° here with a high of 72°

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys. It's 63℉ at 6:16 am. High today in the lower 80's.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Well the outside mercury thermometer says 54℉ now... The temperature drops here in the morning. Weatherbug is still saying 63℉...Hmmm


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It's in the upper 40's I can't believe it.

Has anyone heard from Larry? I hope he's to busy skinning coyotes to post, on the other hand I thought he was going to keep us updated on the trap line....


----------



## glenway

I hope he's not "trapped" out there.

40s here for the next week.


----------



## hassell

Few flakes of snow made onto the deck during the night, calling for more snow this week.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning guys, 60 for a high and a low of 38, looks like starting Monday temps might get to normal, predicts mid 40's for high and mid 20's for the lows.

Eric, do you need me to send you a jacket ! lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It's 58℉ @ 6:38 am. High 76℉ it's starting to cool down a little more.

I have a flannel Ed, I am good.

Ed, did you hear about the two confirmed cases of rabies in the Superstition Mountains.


----------



## Larry

Up early this morning skinning left over yotes and then Ill do final preps for Cat sets when the sun wakes ups. Beautiful morning under a brightly lit full moon and zero clouds.

All after I eat 3 eggs, bacon and toast. No smelly yotes stinking me up before I eat!! haha

Wind speed 0 and the temp at 31F, inside the Cabin its 68!


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning Guys, 39 for a low and expected 61 for a high.

Larry my house is the same temp inside and a ittle warmer outside 41, lol


----------



## youngdon

59' on the west side of Phoenix this morning and cloudy. It's supposed to be cloudy all day with a high of 80....


----------



## hassell

Calling for snow all week but nothing has showed up here.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning guys, 41 for a low and expected high of 63. Looks like one more day of this and then in the 40' for about a week. Might be another trip to the lake for a few days, lol


----------



## catcapper

Maybe they just wanted to tell ya some tall tales Rick.lol. :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## youngdon

catcapper said:


> Maybe they just wanted to tell ya some tall tales Rick.lol. :roflmao:
> 
> awprint:


They callled for snow while blowing hot air up his wazoo.....


----------



## hassell

No calling for wind though, C2C would not be happy.


----------



## Larry

Goodevening...buttoned down for the big front. 50 MPH gust and some snow...temps in 50's now...be 30 degrees cooler in the AM.


----------



## glenway

Yeah, Larry. The ol' Allis is more than ready for some fun.

Deer movement has shut down with the warm air we've been having and looking forward to some winter Wunderland. Gonna take down some trees today before the chill descends then hunkering down.


----------



## knapper

Just got back from a caribou hunt that was a week long and only one day of hunting due to truck troubles that came down to tree rats chewing the wiring. I was in TOK and the temp got to -30 for a day or two and up to 10 above today when we drove home. The temp now is about 36.


----------



## glenway

In 40 minutes the temp has dropped 6 degrees. Glad I got some wood on the pile yesterday. Need some white stuff now.


----------



## catcapper

Its 4* here at 0453--- gonna head out and drop some bug bit ponderosa today.

awprint:


----------



## akiceman25

knapper said:


> Just got back from a caribou hunt that was a week long and only one day of hunting due to truck troubles that came down to tree rats chewing the wiring. I was in TOK and the temp got to -30 for a day or two and up to 10 above today when we drove home. The temp now is about 36.


If you'd like to give it another try a have some intel on a location that's been producing caribou for a couple weeks now.

-Todd

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It's 58℉ at 6:00 am. High today maybe 70℉ North wind @ 7 mph. Gusts @ 10 mph. Going calling this morning...hopefully the wind doesn't start blowing @ 18 mph as predicted.

Ed, did you hear about the two confirmed cases of rabies in the Superstition Mountains?


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning guys, 42 for a high and 16 for a low, looks like cooler weather for a few days.

No I haven't Eric, make sure you dont wear white socks when calling, I had a buddy have a fox come runnibng right up to his feet when hand calling !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I am still wearing my snakeboots... ????


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Funny you mentioned that Ed. A guy in PVCI was wearing boots that had white toes and he wiggled his foot to a Coyote coming in and it bit his boot! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum

Good morning, we got snow for the first time since 2009 in Houston, TX. Kids love it. I get to work in it.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Looks good on you guys!


----------



## 22magnum

Once every 10 yrs is enough

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

34 degrees warmer this AM. its 33 Plains are heading back to the the heat...60 for a high on Sunday. And of course the wind is back,


----------



## C2C

Well wind hasnt started here ....yet but it will .Hi today of 50 and no snow in sight . I got a pic of this guy yesterday and wondered ....is a Snowy Owl with snow just an owl ??









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

What a poor typer..should have said without snow .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

We have the December club hunt starting at sunrise tomorrow. Low of 33° And high of 59° where we are headed. The Predator Beguiled team is splitting into 2, 2 man teams in attempts to take 2 top 3 finishing spots...Tim and I will hunt together and Nathan and Dad will be the other team..Wish us luck!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Heck yeah! Bust 'em up!


----------



## 22magnum

30° here in Texas, so I'm headed out to fish. It's been a crazy year here. This picture is if the same sign a few months apart.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## akiceman25

Good morning!

Has been balmy for days in interior Alaska. Was 35 and raining yesterday. This, coupled with already frozen roads makes for some interesting driving.

It's entertaining to see when Fairbanks is warmer than the majority of the southern lower 48 states.

Snow in Louisiana? Really!?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Know what you mean akiceman25, we should have had some snow by now and now were are back up to the 50's today. I have some relatives in Houston and they sent me pics of their cars completely covered with snow, lol


----------



## glenway

Not much snow in mid-Michigan - just a few inches. But, the cold has descended and will remain below freezing this week. So, any snow this week will pile up.

Went deer hunting yesterday for the afternoon session and the snow cover really helped to spot them. They're tearing up the turnips. Nothing I wanted to kill with the smokepole, though, and most came out a bit late.

Took a tip from our PT friends and bought some Canadian-made Baffin boots rated at 40 below zero. I can sit as long as I choose now. Dang good boots!


----------



## knapper

We are up to 45 today and it will be staying for a few days. Thompson Pass got dumped on at the rate of 15 inchs in 1.5 hrs. The total for the area was 6-8 ft. over several days.


----------



## hassell

glenway said:


> Not much snow in mid-Michigan - just a few inches. But, the cold has descended and will remain below freezing this week. So, any snow this week will pile up.
> 
> Went deer hunting yesterday for the afternoon session and the snow cover really helped to spot them. They're tearing up the turnips. Nothing I wanted to kill with the smokepole, though, and most came out a bit late.
> 
> Took a tip from our PT friends and bought some Canadian-made Baffin boots rated at 40 below zero. I can sit as long as I choose now. Dang good boots!


 Usually no socks when I use mine.


----------



## glenway

That Northern air is making another push our way and will result in some cold Autumn air for the next 2 days. Heading for the single digits but not much snow.

The Baffin boots are a bit large, so I have to use socks to take up the space. No problem. I sit for extended sessions in the cold and never have had such warm feet.

Probably won't hunt for the next few days but a warm-up's coming this weekend for the final days of muzzleloading season. After that, a couple weeks of late doe season and that means the new .450 Bushmaster may get tested.


----------



## C2C

Morning gents.. foggy and -2 C this morning with light snow falling . Great to see some of the white stuff , I thought maybe it had forgotten how to snow . :clapclap:


----------



## hassell

-1 C here, inch of snow from yesterday and some more forecast for Sun..


----------



## prairiewolf

45 and 23 for today and we even have a 50% chance of snow for this morning !!


----------



## 22magnum

Good afternoon PT, 60° here in TX.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning guys, well no snow and 27 for a low with low 40's for a high today. Tomorrow back to mid 50's and it doesnt look like any type of moisture for quite a spell, at least by the 10 day forecast. No snow for Christmas this year !!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Good Morning guys, well no snow and 27 for a low with low 40's for a high today. Tomorrow back to mid 50's and it doesnt look like any type of moisture for quite a spell, at least by the 10 day forecast. No snow for Christmas this year !!


Bummer Ed, we need the moisture up there! Got a bit of rain in the valley yesterday morning but not enough to matter really...

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

3 inches snow last night, suppose to rain some today.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> 3 inches snow last night, suppose to rain some today.


Hope you re sending some of that forecast snow my way Rick .. Cloudy and +1 C here this morning . Forecast is for 3-4 in today , but tomorrow calling for another 10-15 ending Wednesday evening .. I dare it , I just dare it !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Larry

:roflmao: Good afternoon GLEN....Dec 18, 2017, 3:33 PM and I just mulched my leaves and leveled off the grass with my LAWNMOWER. Thus I mowed my lawn and I have to say, I told you so...! :roflmao:

But I can't remember our bet exactly...I think you were to provide me with a new bottle of Crown Royal? And the blue bag it comes in was to be removed and filled with 1,000 ONE DOLLAR Bills... :saywhat:

*Again Glen..*.Temp is 47 in the land of corn and HEY...."Glen".... "I *mowed my lawn on December 18, 2017*!!!


----------



## hassell

C2C said:


> Hope you re sending some of that forecast snow my way Rick .. Cloudy and +1 C here this morning . Forecast is for 3-4 in today , but tomorrow calling for another 10-15 ending Wednesday evening .. I dare it , I just dare it !! :thumbsup:


Ya I'll send some more tonight, we still have the snow alert on for here, the radar map shows most of it missing us to the S., heading toward the Pincher creek area.


----------



## glenway

Larry said:


> _ :roflmao:_ Good afternoon GLEN....Dec 18, 2017, 3:33 PM and I just mulched my leaves and leveled off the grass with my LAWNMOWER. Thus I mowed my lawn and I have to say, I told you so...! :roflmao:
> 
> But I can't remember our bet exactly...I think you were to provide me with a new bottle of Crown Royal? And the blue bag it comes in was to be removed and filled with 1,000 ONE DOLLAR Bills... :saywhat:
> 
> *Again Glen..*.Temp is 47 in the land of corn and HEY...."Glen".... "I *mowed my lawn on December 18, 2017*!!!


About the only part of that post that makes sense is this: "But I can't remember our bet exactly..."

Nuff said.


----------



## youngdon

Today's harvest. Oranges, grapefruit, lemons.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> Today's harvest. Oranges, grapefruit, lemons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2082.JPG


 Looking good, my citrus tree's are in the sleep-mode.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Ya I'll send some more tonight, we still have the snow alert on for here, the radar map shows most of it missing us to the S., heading toward the Pincher creek area.


Looks like its gonna get here , thanx Rick . I cant wait to check snares tomorrow . this snaring coyotes is better than Christmas . lol


----------



## glenway

So, YD' s gone farmer on us? Nice having those trees on your lot, eh?


----------



## hassell

Just about stopped snowing, about a foot total.


----------



## C2C

Had about 4 in of snow over night , added to the 4 we've already got and 10inches of wind today it's not looking pretty out there today ..


----------



## prairiewolf

Good morning guys, well the fricking wind is back. Says 22 mph with gusts over 40 at times. Temps are to be 52 and 28. Also looks like the valley weather for Christmas, forecast is 57 for a high and sunny !!


----------



## Larry

Don...I could use about a box of those. I try to eat at least one orange or an apple per day! They sure look good!

Still calm here in the land of corn. highs in the upper 30's. Glen looks like its going to change and you and I will get it tomorrow into Friday.


----------



## glenway

Gonna get bitterly cold Christmas and beyond. Lots of our snow has melted just in time to make room for more.


----------



## youngdon

glenway said:


> So, YD' s gone farmer on us? Nice having those trees on your lot, eh?


I grew up in NWOhio surrounded by farms and farmers. Dad always had a half acre garden when my brother and I were home. I've got plans for a small garden at the house but won't likely get to it till late spring. Things have been fairly crazy for the last several months and may not settle down for a few months. But that's another story.


----------



## glenway

How the heck do you get a hole in that ground without dynamite, YD? Or, will it be a rock garden?


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> Gonna get bitterly cold Christmas and beyond. Lots of our snow has melted just in time to make room for more.


Glad to see the cold here Glen , it's tightening up my coyote snare stakes if nothing else . Been lots of colds and flu around here too .. hoping this might kill a few bugs . -9C here this morning and no wind ..yet .


----------



## akiceman25

Good morning from Michigan all! Sure is nice being back here.

Happy holidays!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Good shot with the sign. Welcome back!


----------



## Mo Mo

1 degree here on the northern front range of Colorado. Fresh snow on the ground too.


----------



## glenway

Frosty here, too.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Finally a chill in the air these past few days in AZ! Got my 2017 Lion skull back and it turned out awesome! Anyone see the pellet hole that put her down?!

- Mark





































Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Snow...we got snow! And finally normal winter temps.


----------



## glenway

Getting snow now. Temps to plunge for the next week.


----------



## Larry

Glen I am sending you some much needed -0! hahaha

It was -13 on the trapline this morning and -2 here in Iowa. Clear blue skies means high pressure and we'll be in the sub zero's at night for quite awhile....I LOVE IT!

"when the coyotes have fat like raccoons, cold will arrive winters first moon" ... ldsills, Dec 2017

sorry I am bored...I should be out west! ughhhhhhhhhhh! """Larry you a good family man, Larry your a good family man, Larry you a good family man,Larry you a good family man,Larry you a good family man,Larry you a good family man,Larry you a good family man,Larry you a good family man,Larry you a good family man,Larry you a good family man,Larry you a good family man...""", :frusty: :frusty: :frusty:


----------



## glenway

-13(F) or -25(Canadian) right now with no end in sight.


----------



## hassell

Warmed up to -10 C here, snow later today.


----------



## C2C

Larry said:


> Glen I am sending you some much needed -0! hahaha
> 
> It was -13 on the trapline this morning and -2 here in Iowa. Clear blue skies means high pressure and we'll be in the sub zero's at night for quite awhile....I LOVE IT!
> 
> "when the coyotes have fat like raccoons, cold will arrive winters first moon" ... ldsills, Dec 2017
> 
> sorry I am bored...I should be out west! ughhhhhhhhhhh! """Larry you a good family man, Larry your a good family man, Larry you a good family man,Larry you a good family man,Larry you a good family man,Larry you a good family man,Larry you a good family man,Larry you a good family man,Larry you a good family man,Larry you a good family man,Larry you a good family man...""", :frusty: :frusty: :frusty:


Keep telling yourself that and you'll start believing it ..lol . Coyotes are awaiting your return but not impatiently .


----------



## prairiewolf

Great looking job on the skull Mark ! something to be proud of calling in

Well we are back in the 60's for highs, plants are all getting buds, geeeezz


----------



## Larry

-14 here and it feels great! People don't like the cold but I do, it cleanses the earth by killing the germs and because the molecules are so compact, all creatures that breath get more oxygen, and believe it or not people feel so much better!

To all !!! Thank you so much for all you support, kindness and friendship throughout my tenure with PT! You all are the best people anyone could ever meet and call friends. ... Larry May god Bless you all as much as he has blessed me.


----------



## glenway

Dang if it didn't warm up a degree while I was sitting here. Up to -14F right now. I'm thinking the AK Iceman's had enough of Michigan by now and will soon head back to Alaska to warm up a bit.


----------



## Tuffdaddy

Goood morning PT. It's been a while. Apparently this site is not ok to view at work, so I've been subjected to using tap a talk lol.

Any who, it's warming back up today. Currently at 1 degree. Possible snow today. New AR coming today to set up with a NV scope, and possibly hunting tonight or tomorrow night. Hope everyone is doing well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

got a heat wave going on here it's 21


----------



## Larry

9 here and the begging of the two day snow has begun,

We bought our son a pressure washer for Christmas. He's convinced when it hits -10 again he'll be able to make snow! He was laughing saying he could have up to 5 feet in his backyard in a day or two! Hahaha


----------



## akiceman25

glenway said:


> Dang if it didn't warm up a degree while I was sitting here. Up to -14F right now. I'm thinking the AK Iceman's had enough of Michigan by now and will soon head back to Alaska to warm up a bit.


I tell ya.. I had 4 degrees and dumping snow when I left Muskegon and hit -17 in Joliet Illinois while on the way to KC to drop my daughters back off at their homes. Can't tell ya how many times my family blamed me for bringing the cold with me.

Currently sitting at Sea-tac and it's 47 outside. Enjoying a little of this warmth before I head home to 0-ish degrees.

Side note: I can't wait to check my snares!!!!!!

-Todd

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

First day in a while that the temp's been on the plus side at wake up. Now 9F and heading to the warmest day for the next week topping out at 19F. Good day to put some wood on the pile. Won't reach 20F at least for the next week.


----------



## C2C

-10 F here this morning with a slight wind in the perfect direction to call a favorite spot . Snowing now with another 4" expected by nightfall . :thumbsup:


----------



## Larry

Go get them Cam!

Glen...sending you and Pokey some snow and cold.

8 right now and we are receiving snow flakes so big and fluffly the "MY Pillow Guy" is here trying to patent them. :really:

Temps go to subzero tomorrow....and we will have daytime highs of -1 to -5 and lows to -20 the next 3-4 days! Finally winter has arrived and I am loving it!


----------



## Larry

still snowing Glen...maybe we'll use it all up before it heads east!


----------



## glenway

Not much fell overnight and temp is 13F. Should be some good hunting this afternoon.


----------



## C2C

-10 F here this morning with slight east wind . Snow is still falling , almost to my knees now . I'm dreading next week when it warms up and hassell sends the west wind . :help:


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

In the 30's but we should be able to make it thru this winter blizzard!!! They say we may hit the teens but I have faith we will pull thru!!! The Texan spirit!!! Refilled all my propane tanks in-case we need additional heat. Dont worry my friends we know how to survive it is what we do!!!

Happy New Years to everyone!!!!

Be safe and look forward to hearing from you next Year

Rowdy


----------



## glenway

Thanks, Big D. We ain't worried.

Just another winter day in mid-Michigan with -4 at wake up.


----------



## kiyote

16 here, highs about 30.

could be worst, least it ain't 100


----------



## C2C

Minus 33 C here today and hi south wind . .that knee deep snow is 6ft deep in places and bare ground in others . Gonna be tough getting to snares tomorrow

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

A few drifts here also but not as bad as there,went to the pasture on the trail which I couldn't find so was a good workout for the tractor. 3 yotes working my bait pile. Stayed -8 C here all day, suppose to rain next weekend.


----------



## Larry

Happy News Years Day to All

4:30 AM, Crystal Clear Skies, Frost on The Beard and its -27 F. 9 Inches of fluffy snow on the ground


----------



## Larry

Larry said:


> Happy News Years Day to All
> 
> 4:30 AM, Crystal Clear Skies, Frost on The Beard and its -27 F. 9 Inches of fluffy snow on the ground


----------



## C2C

- 30 F here this morning clear and calm for the moment . Cows will be glad to see me again this morning , they sure have an appetite in this cold weather . Happy New Year folks ..


----------



## Larry

Hey Cam how much is hay per ton up there. On the plains its about $120...here in Iowa $110 delivered and that's US!


----------



## prairiewolf

Still in the 60's up in the Arizona high country, if this keeps up we will be the new Arizona desert and the valley will be a waste land this summer !!!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> Still in the 60's up in the Arizona high country, if this keeps up we will be the new Arizona desert and the valley will be a waste land this summer !!!


Oh man I hope we get a cool down soon that sticks around...I'm still sweating when I hunt, in a t-shirt!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

C2C said:


> - 30 F here this morning clear and calm for the moment . Cows will be glad to see me again this morning , they sure have an appetite in this cold weather . Happy New Year folks ..


 I see Pincher Creek next week has + temps for the week coming up, we're suppose to get rain on Sat..


----------



## kiyote

sunny and mid 30s for the high. feels like summer. snow going fast.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> I see Pincher Creek next week has + temps for the week coming up, we're suppose to get rain on Sat..


yup and with it will come that blasted wind ..


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... Debating whether or not to set some traps.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

good morning every one

woke up this morning to a rather warm day compared to what weve been having

it was only-9* when i got up and checked the weather

windchills are mild and only around -35*_ -45*

our predicted high temp today is around 9*

should be a nice day in tropical Mn


----------



## Larry

11:30 AM...-12 up from -23. Warm day ahead...up to 8 by midnight!


----------



## akiceman25

Good day all!

Was a blistering 33 degrees today in interior Alaska.... Meanwhile New Orleans had a bitter 31.

Say wha.....?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Still in negative numbers at wake up but 30s and 40s coming next week. First time it will be above freezing in a month!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

75° for a high and 50° for a low this weekend. 3-6mph wind is called for. We are headed out to call for 2 days on the PVCI January club hunt! Wish us luck and talk to you on the flip side PT. Have a safe weekend everyone!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... it's 51℉ @ 6:07 AM High today in the lower seventies, dew point 28°, humidity 40% pressure ---> 30.15", wind N @ 5 mph. Gusts N @ 6 mph. Moon waning gibbous , Sun rise 7:00 am. Sun set 5:33 pm. Pollen 7.3 medium/high predominant pollen: cedar and juniper. UV index 3 moderate. Precipitation daily 0, month 0, year 0.

Good luck Mark !


----------



## Larry

-13 in the land of corn this AM. I am finnaly leaving for the trapline in the AM. Will be in the upper 40's to low 50's all week long low in the teens.

Last post for awhile!


----------



## C2C

40 F here this morning with a light west wind . What a difference from last weeks minus 35!! Snow has melted down to about half what we had but tough going in the fields . Take care Larry on the long drive . :runforhills:


----------



## kiyote

same here .in the 40s and raining. snow is going fast.


----------



## prairiewolf

well finally some relief, 52 for a high and a low of only 32, but best news is 40% chance of rain tomorrow and 60% Tuesday. Then back to the 60's next week, geeez


----------



## hassell

Raining here.


----------



## Larry

I spoke too soon. Had a growling sound in the front end of suburban not far from home heading to Nebraska at -20 yesterday. (truck thermometer on the highway) I believe it was one or both of the ABS Wheel Module acting up. Could be the auto Traction Control System also. None- the-less I I drove her home awaiting warmer temps today.

Warmer temps are here, +20 now and it appears things are what I suspected everything was just super cold. I let it warm up in the garage with the motor running until the mirror temp gauge said 40. I drove the the old girl on a 5 mile round trip and even goosed it a couple times on icy pavement to see if traction would engage or the ABS fault light would come on like yesterday. Everything is as it should be growling is gone.

Heck even my rear window washer thawed and its working now. Plus I have nothing to load, except some beer to prevent freezing.

Heading out in the Very Early AM tomorrow .


----------



## Larry

azpredatorhunter said:


> Good morning guys... Debating whether or not to set some traps.


Debating to set traps is like debating to fish. Neither one can give your results sitting on the couch! FACT!

Don't be a Larry!!! and make yourself dumb from repeated... :frusty: ! Instead do this... hoto: as we all want to see your catch!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Larry said:


> Debating to set traps is like debating to fish. Neither one can give your results sitting on the couch! FACT!
> 
> Don't be a Larry!!! and make yourself dumb from repeated... :frusty: ! Instead do this... hoto: as we all want to see your catch!


well Larry it didn't take long... 1/2 of my traps are set...and I have had bobcat tracks between two of my traps... he needs to walk 1/8 of a mile in either directly, or I need to move a trap.


----------



## glenway

50 degrees at wake up with 99 percent humidity. I see lots of standing water from the melting snow on top of the frozen ground, but haven't been out yet. Cold is returning tomorrow for the foreseeable future.

Went down low to the swamp land to cut some standing dead timber the other day. Swamp was frozen except for the edges, where the recent warm-up had begun to melt things. Got my '48 Ford tractor hung up on some hidden logs and had to wait for my friend, MT, to help. He yanked me out effortlessly with my Allis Chalmers IB. Had we not gotten it out when we did, I may have lost it down there.

No more of that for a while. Maybe never again.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Morning guys... 51℉ now 79℉ later. I pulled up my traps yesterday because of all the damn people running around... It seems like there are more snowbirds than usual.


----------



## Larry

Eric,,,please get them out soon, I would love yo hear your story!

Stayed +4 all night in the forest, snowed all day yesterday so a good instructional manual will be found when I lay in my cat line. No moon, but natures own LED riddled snow left it bright enough in the open areas to cast a shadow of me taking this photo!...This is the Cabin at 5:30am.


----------



## glenway

At wake-up it's -5 degrees. All that warm weather is gone and it took the snow. But, alas, a new dose yesterday should be around for a while since temps are going to stay below freezing for the next week.


----------



## Larry

Good Morning from the forest Early morning rise and I decided to have fresh eggs from the ranchers chicken, along with some bacon I brought with me. 4-F now and heading downward, so far a 38 degree negative swing from yesterdays daylight temp and often cold drizzle. Need to get going early as Ill have quite a few sets to remake. Can anyone say....Larry get off you butt and start hanging wire!


----------



## akiceman25

Hey Larry... get off your butt and start hanging wire!

Freezing rain and 24 degrees here this morning.

I shall get off my butt soon as well.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Here we go again...low 50's the last three days. Catcapper is now sending me a good one scheduled to hit on Sunday. Lows not so bad...teens, but two days of 40 MPH winds and up to 10 inches of snow, I just hope my hotspot connection works and I can watch some some Direct TV, as I think Ill just hunker dowm. Yes I have my snow shoes Ill need them to get over the drifts.


----------



## Larry

Well its morning back home so this post is legal.

I lay here in the TRAP"n - CAB'n wide awake again.

As for the weather I hear the wind in the 100 foot pine tops blowing at least 50mph. Its snowing one inch per hour according to the brief news reports I get. Thus you get the picture; Yesiree,,,its a blizzard 50 yards out in the open and 100 feet up!

Still temps are mild and in the mid 20's. Temps in the cabin a perfect 68-F.

Snows just a tad cold on the feet as I still pee off the porch. Ahhhhhh Mother Nature...no sound of a flush here or gurgling clockwise vortices inhaling air into the abyss of the proverbial urban sewer pipe.

Why am I posting and not sleeping? It so Simple even Don can understand. That darn snow is piling up in the tall pines. The branches continue to collect snow till' the wind blows and then a loud "THUD" on my cabin roof. Last one even woke up Sir Harry Winston!

I am super happy I reinforced with bolted and screwed steel straps over my ridge beam or I would be a snow chasm right now.

Going to be a long night in the forest...........

"THUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUD" and another disassembled snowman hits my roof! :rain:


----------



## glenway

The weather prognosticators had it right: Rain! Glad I added some wood to the pile the past two days, because I may not be able to haul anything off road for quite a while. Snow should be gone today.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It was cold here yesterday and it is cold today 38℉ right now. The high for today will be around 60℉.


----------



## glenway

Now, that's some good hunting weather, Eric. Joy rider numbers will be down on Monday anyway.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Yeah... I got to get my traps back out.


----------



## Larry

10 inches of snow, 28-f and 30 MPH sustained winds.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Larry said:


> 10 inches of snow, 28-f and 30 MPH sustained winds.


 BlackBerry Brandy


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Or Peppermint Schnapps... Kept me warm ice fishing


----------



## Larry

azpredatorhunter said:


> BlackBerry Brandy


drifts 5 - 6 Feet across the open areas...and there are a few ! ...cant get to the store to buy any! Going to help the rancher feed in a few hours..we are taking two vehicles.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Borrow a snowmobile Larry


----------



## glenway

Wow! Saw that snow pouring down on Nebraska. Time to hunker down.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It's 52℉ at 6:45 am. High today 72℉ Wind N @ 5 mph Gusts N @ 12 mph

I made a couple of stands yesterday while looking for bobcat sign,... Found some tracks.. No coyotes called


----------



## hassell

Snow alert here, 4 inches overnight 0 C.


----------



## glenway

Clear and 26 degrees at wake up. Gonna cut wood before the ground gets soft from a bit of warming heading here.


----------



## hassell

Still raining here, +2 C .


----------



## akiceman25

Morning gents! A tad chilly lately. Currently -34.

Dreaming of a warm beach....

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

* 19 and cloudy at 8:15 am--We're headed for a warm up* :biggrin: ----------Snow stopped yesterday morning roads are clear--County poured lots of salt on them yesterday afternoon-------I'M GOING TO GREEN BAY TODAY TO SEE MY SON BE BACK LATE TONIGHT


----------



## 22magnum

68° here in TX.
Coyote decided to visit me at work









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

48 degrees at wake up. Got the wood back home yesterday and things were already getting slimy by the time I finished. A nice break in the weather and much appreciated.


----------



## youngdon

22magnum said:


> 68° here in TX.
> Coyote decided to visit me at work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


He's leaving you a present !


----------



## Larry

Decent winter weather. Suns out , high in the 40's and for the most part drifts are all that's left of the snow. (miniature white hills), For me its a shame however, as there's a full moon on the way and I wanted to try some night calling on all that snow that once was.

Todd -30 and your on here typing and not on the line! Don't blame you!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... 66℉ @ 6:19 am. High today 81℉ it's snowing in the desert...in Saudi Arabia ????


----------



## C2C

-13C here this morning , that's 10 F.. An inch of fresh snow yesterday that wont last long today cause we have a hi wind warning of 120km/h !! So much for calling this afternoon . :no:


----------



## prairiewolf

Well temps back up, 32 for a low and 62 for a high, no sign of snow or rain through half of Feb. bad, bad, bad


----------



## youngdon

Boy I hear that Ed ! It could be another terrible fire season throughout the west. My place wasn't in the tall pines it was all juniper. But there was a lot of grass. I always maintained a defensible space around the cabin, but being all wood and rough at that an ember and it would be gone quick.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Got one trap set... ????


----------



## prairiewolf

I hear ya Don, grass can be worse than the tall timbers and like you mine is all wood also. Going to be a bad year !

Eric, I guess one trap is better than none, lol

and for the weather sunny low of 34 with a high of 64 !!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Set three more traps


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It's 50℉ at 5:50 am. High today 75℉ Well I have four cages out, I need to find more sign and set the rest of my traps before they shed their coats.


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Luck Eric !

31 for a low and 60 for a high today then up to 63 tomorrow


----------



## hassell

Rain for the weekend here.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Thanx Ed


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Well I caught one this morning... In a cage I set yesterday ????

Thanx for the good luck Ed


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Well I caught one this morning... In a cage I set yesterday ????

Thanx for the good luck Ed


----------



## akiceman25

Good morning gentlemen! Currently -24 with a balmy high of -12 today. Supposed to be above 0 by next weekend! Wooooo!

Mushers in the Yukon Quest will leave Fairbanks today and will be running past my house late this afternoon, well within a mile of my house.

Have you guys heard of it? One of the toughest sled dog races in North America.

Big news up in these parts.

The area I live in is a mushers community. They say there's 700 people and 2800 dogs in a 13 mile stretch of road.

Woof.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Nice quiet neighbor hood.


----------



## akiceman25

hassell said:


> Nice quiet neighbor hood.


Except at feeding time...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Catcapper will tell you, that's a lot of people !


----------



## youngdon

azpredatorhunter said:


> Well I caught one this morning... In a cage I set yesterday
> 
> Thanx for the good luck Ed


Congrats ! hoto:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*CONGRATS APH ---- +7 HERE at 10:30 pm*


----------



## Larry

Kudos Eric..wish I had your skills with Cats.

It was 57 F at 4:50PM...by 6PM the front hit and it dropped 30 degrees to 27 F. Snowing and blowing now. But I am as snug as a bug in a blizzard in my cabin...I am really liking it! Thanks again to all PT members for the advise on the build.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning predator talk... Thanks for all the congrats...you three ????. Well I am definitely learning how to trap bobcats... I caught another one this morning in the same cage trap I caught one in yesterday. Sorry no pictures... well I can't post pictures, my phone won't let me install any apps, it's old.

Have a wonderful day everyone ????


----------



## hassell

Keep up the great work.


----------



## glenway

Alright! You're really putting all that experience to good work,Eric. Shows what sticktoitiveness will get ya.

Snows dumping on us right now. Plowed once today and will need to repeat. Probably tomorrow. Temps are forecast not to exceed the 20s for the next week.


----------



## C2C

No wind here this morning which is a wonderful treat .. 10F and snow still falling , we got 12 inches over night . I was gonna pull my snares today cause my time has run out but I can see that isnt gonna happen . Hard to even check em when I cant get there .


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Thanx Glen and Hassell.

It took me four years.

My neighbor keeps insisting that I take his Razor trapping... If I had one of my own, I could be dangerous. I just don't feel right using other people's stuff. He doesn't have a spare tire of even a spark plug on the thing... If I did use it...it would get me back in the Superstition Mountains.
I don't know.

Gotta go check my traps.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

* -2 this morning at wake-up----High of 10 possible*

* Congrats on your cats Eric*


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Wow, congrats on the 2 cats Eric! Best of luck on the next month or so. The one we got in late March 2 years ago was shedding fur bad...

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Eric, getting back into the mountains is one thing; getting out is another. No spare and nobody in a tag-along atv? I'd pack more than a lunch. Actually, I wouldn't take it, either.


----------



## youngdon

azpredatorhunter said:


> Good morning predator talk... Thanks for all the congrats...you three . Well I am definitely learning how to trap bobcats... I caught another one this morning in the same cage trap I caught one in yesterday. Sorry no pictures... well I can't post pictures, my phone won't let me install any apps, it's old.
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone


You don't need an app to post pics on this site.

Congrats on your catches !

a tire repair kit and fix a flat along with a carefully selected tool kit will do with plenty of water.


----------



## Larry

You will be foreer known as Eric the Cage Man! and that is meant with the utmost compliment...great work!

Rain and crap here...1/4 ice on the vehicle and its still well below freezing at 19. I hate it as my 240 lb 6 foot frame will break through every snow drift I cross...ugh!

Eric...great work...again!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It's 54℉ @ 6:42 am. High today 76℉ Thanx again guys. I am not anywhere close to the cage man Larry but thanks for the compliment. When I can catch one a day every day with only four traps set, then we'll change my name from the worst bobcat trapper in Arizona.

Glen, my neighbor put the Razor next to the house with the keys in it. I might take him up on that. There are some canyons behind my house that are a pain to get to in a jeep, but would be an easy ride in a Razor.

Don, I am going to need help ???? seriously.

Mark, you show me how to call them I'll tell you where to buy the cages, and show you how to trap, skin, flesh, and put them on a stretcher... Hmmm that's a lot, your gonna need to throw in lion calling to ????.

Trapping season is from November 1st. to February 28 th.

Here's Bob's website... he makes a good cage! www.briarpatchcages.com


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Mark, you show me how to call them I'll tell you where to buy the cages, and show you how to trap, skin, flesh, and put them on a stretcher... Hmmm that's a lot, your gonna need to throw in lion calling to .
> 
> Trapping season is from November 1st. to February 28 th.


Haha, that's all I need is to tell the wife I'm going to start trapping and have to be in the field everyday. Lol. That's a no go with my career and a 2 year old at home. But I'd have no issue going calling sometime!

I'm actually doing a Bobcat calling talk & demo at PVCI tomorrow night. I've been thinking of doing a video series on calling cats for our social media page as well...we'll see.

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Congrats on the bobcats Eric !


----------



## glenway

Sounds good, men. YD had some good advice, since you may take the atv, Eric. You're a good scout and I'm sure you'll be prepared. Sure sounds like fun.


----------



## Larry

Good morninggggggggggg PT....loneliness a key driver for me, almost time to go home. Weather on the plains. 20's for highs and 10's for lows. The Sun would be nice!

Eric...I have never used a cage trap...I am afraid of them, in fact I am afraid of anything that weighs more than 2lbs these days. I have lost a lot of strength.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Thanx Ed...

Glen, I think I will take it... I found some new sign today taking the long way back to the house with the Jeep, the Razor would cut the time in half and eliminate the bouncing around in the Jeep... I love my Jeep but going over big rocks is slow going.

Mark, look at it this way... You could make a quick stand every morning . 
Let me know when you get a break from calling to go calling if that makes sense.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... 56℉ @ 6:58 am. Hi today 79℉ well I took the Razor yesterday, I got to the first place I wanted to check and when I got back in the Razor it didn't start... then all the service engine lights started flashing. So I didn't set any traps, I didn't want to turn it off. So I talked to the neighbor and he said that it's fine... they have to reset it at the dealership... go figure. So I went back out yesterday and set three cage traps. It is definitely faster on the Razor but it's way more taxing on me than the Jeep. It's dry as a fart out there. I did find a nice big bobcat track going down a heavily traveled trail... by people... So I set off the trail in a bush, we'll see if bobcats use their nose. Same thing with the two other cages, they are off the main trail. Well I feel like I have been beaten up but I am not giving up just yet.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

* -12 LAST EVENING When I went calling around 10:30 pm----Didn't stay out of the truck very long LOL----------only -5 when I awoke this morning or should I say Noon :help:* -------Have a Great week-end Guys & Gals

svb


----------



## Larry

Goodnight PT. Been snowing all day starting at 4 this morning. Not a heavy snow but the fluffy stuff. Terrible for tracking unless you can make out some pads and then its great. But it sure makes it hard to see the difference between a walking yote and a cat.

-10 about the time I head out tomorrow morning.

I truly am a blessed man twice! As as I am living my own dream and I am also able to share my experiences on PT with many who have the same passion. Of course that dream/passion is living in the wild in winter!


----------



## prairiewolf

God Morning guys, well a little cooler 56 and 19 for the temps and the wind is returning !! Looks like only one snow fall this winter .


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

* -6 this morning at 8:30 high of 16 maybe. warm up coming no new snow lately but 12-18" on the level. Having coffee watching 8 whitetails feeding in the back yard as close as 10 yards from the deck . have a great week-end [ My Dream spring]*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It's 58℉ at 6:35 am. High today 76℉ cooling down a little bit over the next week..High in 60's lower 70's. No cat's yesterday. I did see fresh tracks between two of my cage traps... so maybe they don't use their noses, I don't know, we will see today because I put a little Mercer Lawing's skunk paste in my cages... Now it's wait and see.

Larry you are living a dream of many but only a few will ever do. Funny thing is no one would even know what you do besides your close friends and family... I wouldn't be trapping bobcats right now if it wasn't for the internet. It was on "predator hunting forums" where I was given the opportunity to start trapping again, thanks to Bob Small owner of Briarpatch cage traps. He helped me start cage trapping with a deal I couldn't refuse. Cage trapping isn't hard, they are not heavy... Yeah they take up a lot of space but if you buy cages that fit into one another like a four cage cluster from www.briarpatchcages.com you could fit two dozen in the bed of a pickup. They do have some benefits over foothold traps but not enough in my opinion... especially if you can use foothold traps. One thing that a cage trap can do that you can't with a foothold trap is cover the cage with black plastic... The plastic keeps the rain and snow out, so your trap stays working. It keeps your catch dry... It protects your catch from other predators... and your lure doesn't get washed away or covered in snow.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Got my first refusal today... Well that I know of. Bobcat walked by my cage and didn't even stop to look.


----------



## C2C

Minus 30 C here this morning with a cold south wind .. snow has stopped falling and we have just over a foot . 3 calves so far , hoping they stay inside mama for a couple days until the forecasted warmth shows up .


----------



## hassell

- 14 C this morning, frigging wind that Cam sent finally stopped.


----------



## prairiewolf

48 for a high today, which is nice to cool down a little but the wind is back at 30 mph today. This sure has been a strange year .


----------



## youngdon

Supposed to be a high today of 67*F which would make for a nice cool down. It smells like rain outside, thankfully I mowed the grass Saturday.


----------



## glenway

Snow depth is just at the bottom of my knees. Nothing found my new baitcicle but we hunted it anyway Saturday evening. Nothing.

My pal, MT, thought it would be fun to blast around the place in his new Jeep (Fiat made in Italy). He did pretty well for a while. But, when he didn't return, I went out with the rescue vehicle: The 52 year-old International. Now I see why they put those fancy red hooks under the front bumper of those new Jeeps. I guess they're red so they can be found in the snow. Sure came in handy.

My next hunting trek will be on snowshoes.


----------



## 220swift

nice to have the old equipment to get the job done..........OH wait , what were we talking about???????? :smiley-confused005:


----------



## glenway

"...what were we talking about..."

Mowing the grass.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It's 57℉ @ 6:30 am. It's raining off and on...light rain. High today 68℉ Nice Glen.... I don't have any hooks on my Jeep.

I am still waiting for the bobcat that walked in front of my trap.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

* -5 AT WAKE-UP GOING FOR 20'S TODAY :hot:* 

SVB


----------



## C2C

Morning from southern Alberta ..what a difference a day makes .thx to Rick we now have the wind turned to warm west instead of evil cold south...up 27 degrees C today to -3 from -30..wind is 60 mph.snow expected again next 5 days









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

It's so cold in Marquette apparently it'll make you color blind......


----------



## glenway

Looks like the ol' boy lost his crayons.

Temps in the 40s for the next two days in mid-Michigan.


----------



## hassell

2 inches snow last night, nice break from the cold.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys it's 50℉ @ 7:08 am. High today 66℉ Nothing yesterday... I did make a couple of stands yesterday while out checking traps... I called in a nice white looking coyote with one of Ed's keychain calls.... He stopped at about 75 yards and started backing out, it was windy and he was acting skittish so I just watched. I had the Ruger pistol with the .22 lr. cylinder in it, so I wasn't shooting unless he was close.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

61℉ and cloudy @ 11:45 am. Just got back from checking traps... Nothing again. I gave up on the Razor, it was beating the crap out of me... I thought it would be smoother than the Jeep. NOT. If they made one with a windshield, doors, windows and HVAC it would be great! Oh wait they do... It's called a Jeep.

I ran into a predator hunter from Kansas this morning while checking traps. I talked to him for a while and he said he heard a few but they wouldn't come. I asked him if he was using vocalizations, he was. We talked about calling for a few minutes and I told him if he wanted to follow me down the road I'll take him to a spot. He agreed... I took him to a spot where I have called a few. I explained where we were going to park and how the stand would look... and where the coyotes should come from... I told him to start with woodpecker distress and then switch to rabbit distress if nothing comes in a few minutes. We get to the stand and I set his Fox pro out.. I sit behind him because I am trapping not predator hunting so I have blue jeans on. He played woodpecker distress for a few sequences...nothing comes.. then he played jack rabbit distress... two minutes in and he's aiming at something and shoots... It was a coyote that came out of the wash right where I said they would. He said he missed it...he said he didn't know how. he was shooting a .17 HMR . We looked for any sign of being hit and found nothing. So we hit one more spot and it was a blank. Well he was very grateful for me taking him and getting a coyote to show. Hell I don't mind at all... He's going to call in a few weeks and we will go calling again.


----------



## youngdon

Nice job showing him how to do it. Tell him to bring a bigger gun next time......


----------



## azpredatorhunter

That's the third coyote that's somehow managed to get away at that stand... Nope the fourth, Glen and I had one run in front of us there.

Don, he was talking about shooting them at a couple hundred yards in Kansas...I said I 've never seen one that far...So he grabbed his .17 HMR I am guessing.. He was equipped with a .2o4 Ruger ????


----------



## youngdon

Yeah, tell him "that one"


----------



## azpredator...

My first refusal... I should have brushed in the sides better. The tracks going in the cage I made... The ones going by aren’t.


----------



## azpredator...

Here is one...


----------



## azpredator...

My first one


----------



## azpredator...

...


----------



## azpredator...

...


----------



## azpredator...

...


----------



## C2C

Nice catches az..

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Congrats Eric on the cats and the good times with a fellow predator hunter!

- Mark

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift

nice kitties AZ!!!!!


----------



## glenway

Those felines are cool to look at. What's up with your name change and post count?


----------



## glenway

Snow is slipping away from a warm spell. 42 degrees at wake up. Done with it for a while. Heading to Florida for a 10-day excursion tomorrow.


----------



## hassell

Nice pic's.


----------



## hassell

glenway said:


> Snow is slipping away from a warm spell. 42 degrees at wake up. Done with it for a while. Heading to Florida for a 10-day excursion tomorrow.


 That will be a nice break, don't forget the sunscreen, flip flops.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It's 53℉ @ 5:38 am. Weather bug says 30% chance of rain...it's been raining all night. High today 60℉ Thanks for all the replies...

C2C, now if they would only fur up like your coyotes. It's the fourth warmest winter on record, it drizzled once or twice in the last few months with the exception of today's rain. Not the greatest trapping weather.

Thanks Mark... I think the guy was pretty happy. It's not everyday that a stranger takes you to their honey hole. He's was the second predator hunter I have taken to this stand and called in a coyote and they missed. I just tell them if your not missing your not calling enough.

Thanks 220

Thanks Glen... I can't post pictures from my cellphone anymore so I had to use the wife's iPad...and sign up for another account because I don't remember my password ????.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Thanks hassell ????


----------



## glenway

Sunscreen's packed but never any flippity floppity for this guy.

Weather's in the mid 80s down there for the foreseeable future.

Used one of Rick Howard's open reed calls and howled a robust response from a nearby pack of 'yotes before dawn today. Wasn't hunting. Just goofing around.


----------



## youngdon

glenway said:


> Snow is slipping away from a warm spell. 42 degrees at wake up. Done with it for a while. Heading to Florida for a 10-day excursion tomorrow.


What ? No Arizona this year ? ?


----------



## C2C

azpredatorhunter said:


> Good morning guys... It's 53℉ @ 5:38 am. Weather bug says 30% chance of rain...it's been raining all night. High today 60℉ Thanks for all the replies...
> 
> C2C, now if they would only fur up like your coyotes. It's the fourth warmest winter on record, it drizzled once or twice in the last few months with the exception of today's rain. Not the greatest trapping weather.
> 
> Thanks Mark... I think the guy was pretty happy. It's not everyday that a stranger takes you to their honey hole. He's was the second predator hunter I have taken to this stand and called in a coyote and they missed. I just tell them if your not missing your not calling enough.
> 
> Thanks 220
> 
> Thanks Glen... I can't post pictures from my cellphone anymore so I had to use the wife's iPad...and sign up for another account because I don't remember my password .


WELL IF YOUVE HAD A MILD WINTER WE MUST HAVE GOTTEN ALL YOUR SNOW !!! Another 4"last night and hi wind advisory today so that should wreak havoc .. again .Calling for another dump on Sunday , 4-6". As for the coyotes furred up , we are fortunate to have some good ones , but even their coats are wearing out .


----------



## glenway

YD, no, not this time around. Won't stand for getting badgered by any lefties. If I wanted to fight, I wouldn't have to travel 2100 miles.

Headin' out shortly.

31 degrees at wake up but heading for 85 tomorrow. Ha, ha.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

C2C said:


> WELL IF YOUVE HAD A MILD WINTER WE MUST HAVE GOTTEN ALL YOUR SNOW !!! Another 4"last night and hi wind advisory today so that should wreak havoc .. again .Calling for another dump on Sunday , 4-6". As for the coyotes furred up , we are fortunate to have some good ones , but even their coats are wearing out .


 YOU NEED A VACATION C2C LOL ????... Maybe you can meet up with Glen and call seagulls on the beach ????.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

glenway said:


> YD, no, not this time around. Won't stand for getting badgered by any lefties. If I wanted to fight, I wouldn't have to travel 2100 miles.
> 
> Headin' out shortly.
> 
> 31 degrees at wake up but heading for 85 tomorrow. Ha, ha.


 Have a safe trip Glen... don't forget to send C2C your coordinates.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... It's 49℉ @ 5:59 am. High today 67℉ . Picked up my cages yesterday...no activity in a week. On the way to the first cage I stopped to make a stand, I get out of the Jeep and look down and here's a fresh coyote track and scat so I get set up and start calling with a bird distress, after a few minutes I switch to Lightning Jack a sound that I never use and here they come running down through the wash and jumping up in the air landing next to the caller... Snorting and farting... Damn Javelina... apparently Lightning Jack pissed them off. Off to the next stand before I have to grab the cage traps. I started this stand with caggie cotton tail, the wind was blowing from my left so I set up watching to the left and wouldn't you know here comes a coyote from the right, I just sat motionless as he looked for the caggie cotton tail. It didn't take long and he skirted out... I did a little lip squeak and he just turned his head and kept on going.


----------



## youngdon

I've found they always come from the direction they are in.


----------



## hassell

Snowing like crazy here, know what I'll be doing tomorrow.


----------



## kiyote

hassell said:


> Snowing like crazy here, know what I'll be doing tomorrow.


making snowangels?


----------



## hassell

kiyote said:


> making snowangels?


Ya with the tractor.


----------



## hassell

Frigging blizzard ended during the night, wind is still making nice snow drifts, power back on after 6 hrs. off.


----------



## C2C

azpredatorhunter said:


> YOU NEED A VACATION C2C LOL ... Maybe you can meet up with Glen and call seagulls on the beach .


hahahaha... no time for that , but I'm sure Glen and I would find something to kill if we got together . In the meantime I'm calving heifers and have placed my order for warm winds from my buddy Rick . - 28 C in the night with a slight south wind , had 3 calves since supper last night and they froze their ears bad ..IN THE BARN ! Put the fleece caps on them in hopes of saving ears but am not hopeful .. -20 this morning and gladly the wind has quit .


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

* 3" New Snow last night 1/4" of ice this morning===SLIPPERY OUT===*

*svb*


----------



## azpredator...

Good morning predatortalk ... that damn woodchuck was right. it's been cold here high's in the 50's and lows in the 30's


----------



## kiyote

same here. highs in the 30s lows in single digits . past week has been coldest temps we've seen all winter.

least we 're finally getting a little snow,also


----------



## prairiewolf

We got our second snowfall of the year, not much but it did cover the ground. With my recovery from a hernia surgery, its nice to just lay around. Could not have snowed at a better time. !


----------



## youngdon

I hope you are feeling better soon Ed. No snow shoveling for you.


----------



## glenway

Mid 80s every day and no rain in mid-Florida. Back home in mid-Michigan, we've experienced water levels over the stream banks and roads, etc., because the ground is still frozen, the snow melted suddenly, and some 4 inches of rain the past few days.

Looks like 40s and 50s next week.

And, last of all, a hearty congratulations is in order for the Olympic men's curling team winning the gold. Never paid much attention to the sport, cuz I didn't understand it. Got it figured out now and I love the strategies employed.


----------



## kiyote

we haven't gotten much snow here this winter but did get about 3 inches yesterday.

past week or so it's been single digit lows and 30s for the highs.

only shoveling I bother with is the walk so mailman doesn't whine.


----------



## hassell

Warmed right up here, snow forecast for the day, more wind than anything right now (nothing like C2C gets).


----------



## akiceman25

Finally no negative temps in the forecast! Currently snowing and 10 degrees.

Had to shovel off the RV yesterday. Figured I'd jump off of it into the snow. Buried myself up the waist. Then came the struggle of removing myself from it lol

Most snow I've seen in my 17 winters in Alaska.

5 months into winter and I'm just about done with it... (actually, I reached that point at beginning of Jan lol)

Have a wonderful day gents!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

More snow forecast for the week with maybe some rain thrown in.


----------



## azpredator...

Good morning guys... it's 46°f. @ 7:45 am. High today in the 70's. 80's by Thursday.


----------



## hassell

A surprise this morning with 5 inches of the white stuff, 90% melted away throughout the day.


----------



## azpredator...

Good morning guys... It's 54° @ 6:10 am. High today 78° Going calling here in a minute. Have a wonderful day


----------



## prairiewolf

Looks like 59 for a projected high and a low of 33 with a little wind.

Good Luck Eric !


----------



## azpredator...

Well I called in a grey fox on the first stand... my hunting buddy shot and missed him at about 25-30 feet, I took a shot at him running and the rifle didn't go bang so I ran the bolt and took aim and right as I was squeezing the trigger my hunting buddy shot and the fox made a sharp right...my bullet hit just left of him. I kept calling but he never did come back. A little to windy for me this morning.


----------



## glenway

At least you're getting some reasonable temperatures for this time of year. We're still getting snow and the robins are getting hungry.

So, why did your gun not go bang?


----------



## azpredator...

Glen, I believe that the bolt wasn't fully closed.


----------



## C2C

Morning from the land of wind .. finally in the plus temps C..+2 this morning but hi winds already . Took my 6 year old grandson fishing last night and he caught his first fish , a 16" walleye .. hes planning on going again tonight , Season closes in 2 days so we are headed out .


----------



## C2C

His smile says it all









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

"Glen, I believe that the bolt wasn't fully closed."

I've made that same mistake trying to be quiet in the am. Only once, though, and it cost me a coyote; however, Bullwinkle had my back and popped it.

Glad it wasn't the loads or some firearm malfunction.


----------



## youngdon

Congrats to your grandson(and his Grandpa). That's a moment in time he'll always remember, and I bet you will too.


----------



## hassell

Great pic. C2C, congrats.


----------



## akiceman25

Good morning from Florida!

Currently 66 with a high of 83 and partly cloudy.

Woke up to this beautiful sunrise.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Woke up to a frigging blizzard, hang glider will get you to Alaska in about 1 hour.


----------



## youngdon

Very nice Iceman. It's 59 here in the metro Phoenix area with a high of 88 today.


----------



## prairiewolf

Nice sunrise, looks like you need to be out fishing, lol 37 for a low and a high of 65 and 19 mph wind


----------



## kiyote

rain and 49 for a high today with 30 mph winds.

good day to nurse the coffee


----------



## knapper

The High will be about 40 here in the Anchorage area. Went out on the snowmachines yesterday and the powder has settled and ridding was great.


----------



## C2C

What a difference a day makes ..-22 C here last Friday, a new record and 6 inches of snow . We still.have snow from a month ago but my friend Rick Hassell has been kind enough to send us some warmth for a couple days +6C here now and water running everywhere . It's sure a welcome break for both man and beast, many of the big ranches are calving now and the weather had created a disaster. Reports of 25 - 30 dead new born calves per day on some of them. Straw for bedding is at a premium, 160$/ton ..if you can find it . We have had more troubles than normal this year as well as a result of the weather but not as bad as some .. let's hope spring finally holds on and stays









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

What a shame to lose so many calves. That will leave a shortfall on the balance sheet in coming years.


----------



## hassell

Great pic., a little breeze with the temps. up will make that snow disappear and help dry up things.


----------



## catcapper

Looks like your gonna have a mud season down your way--- the calves here are hit'in dry ground.


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> What a shame to lose so many calves. That will leave a shortfall on the balance sheet in coming years.


Got that right Don, we had a little guy today that was sick ..no wonder, look where he was laying ..a straw bed 100 yds away and he picks a swamp.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

catcapper said:


> Looks like your gonna have a mud season down your way--- the calves here are hit'in dry ground.


Nice looking cattle, they'd be welcome in my mother's herd anytime .She still is a big Hereford fan and not overly find of my red Angus that I have infiltrated her beloved herd with ..dont get me wrong the Hereford are good cattle but the big price difference at sale dictates that I go straight red at this time . I can't afford the 10 -15 cent spread in price at auction .

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Freezing rain and ice are piling up since yesterday and expected to continue throughout the day. Yuk! Winter's hanging on for at least another week. Rather have snow than this slop. If we don't lose power, I'll be surprised. Root crops are in and seem unaffected, if that's any consolation. Looks like a good day to prep some power equipment in the garage.


----------



## C2C

Looks like one more nice day before we head back into the soup, 4" snow expected tomorrow. Plus 5 C now with a hi of 8..calves are starting to grow find and gills ..winter refuses to leave









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Nice pic.. Lots of rain here, not looking good for the runoff, snowing on the passes.


----------



## youngdon

You guys can send any rain or slop down this way. Just send it to Ed and I'll catch the tail end.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

* We're getting another 12" of snow this morning calling for 6-10 tonight and snow Monday $ Tuesday-----We have received 148" so far this winter and were 40" short of normal. Bet We catch up this week-----------------svb*


----------



## kiyote

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> * We're getting another 12" of snow this morning calling for 6-10 tonight and snow Monday $ Tuesday-----We have received 148" so far this winter and were 40" short of normal. Bet We catch up this week-----------------svb*


if you need it and want it, I hope so.

we are at about 87% of normal which is about 5 inches of water ,short.

we are now at 33 inch for year and normal is 37ish


----------



## 22magnum

Good afternoon gents. This fellow visited me at work today.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredator...

Good morning guys... it's 70° @ 6:58 am. High today in the 90's. Is it still snowing in the rest of the world?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

* Afternoon Guys -----Boy what a difference a week and a half makes this time of the year the 24" of snow we got on the 15-16 this month is gone been real nice 40's and 50's and most of the old snow base is on its way out--Real wet and soggy--------Guess Spring has sprung. Only a month late LOL-----Enjoy the week--Turkey season has opened---Its 60 at 1:15 pm-----------------------------------------------svb*


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Morning all! Another 100° day forecasted for central Arizona. Sounds like a good night to go fishing again... lol.

- Mark









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredator...

Good morning guys... It's hot and dry... I think it's getting to me... I was conned into going rattlesnake hunting the other evening and of course I found the first one... just for the record that's not me holding it.


----------



## hassell

Nice pic., thanks for sharing.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

* Not for Me--I don't even like Garden snakes-----Stepped on a Sea Snake in Nam, Never like Snakes Since---They don't get to craw across the yard here much--its 43 and a mean north win blowing keeps them away TILL MID SUMMER. I believe they are a shotgun SPECIES--------------------svb*


----------



## youngdon

I'm with you Skip ! I don't mind the non venomous varieties but them rattlers are toast if I see them. That one is big enough to feed a family of four.


----------



## kiyote

snakes is like libs . only good ones are the daid ones.


----------



## glenway

I know one thing: Eric won't get near them and I'm really surprised he got close enough to take a picture.

Eric and I were together in his Jeep after a day at the range and came upon a rattler in the road that had been hit by a vehicle and was still moving a bit. I got out to move it off the road and Eric put his window up. True story.

But, out looking for them? Bet he had his fancy boots on dancing among those critters.


----------



## prairiewolf

Eric, are they selling the snakes. We use to get good money for them when I was in my 20's. We also got $5 each for live jackrabbits, now talk about a fun way to make money, the jackrabbit catching was fun !


----------



## kiyote

prairiewolf said:


> Eric, are they selling the snakes. We use to get good money for them when I was in my 20's. We also got $5 each for live jackrabbits, now talk about a fun way to make money, the jackrabbit catching was fun !


$5!

man , way back then, that must have been equal to about 1 million a wabbit! :mrgreen:

no wonder mr fudd was always after em.


----------



## youngdon

glenway said:


> Eric and I were together in his Jeep after a day at the range and came upon a rattler in the road that had been hit by a vehicle and was still moving a bit. I got out to move it off the road and Eric put his window up. True story.


That's funny right there !


----------



## azpredator...

prairiewolf said:


> Eric, are they selling the snakes. We use to get good money for them when I was in my 20's. We also got $5 each for live jackrabbits, now talk about a fun way to make money, the jackrabbit catching was fun !


No Ed. He's going on a hat. You must have been fast back in the day Ed. ????


----------



## azpredator...

Glenn, I don't know what's going on with me. There's two things that I have been deathly afraid off my entire life... falling and snakes. As I place one foot in the grave this July... I am getting to a point where I don't really give a rats ass anymore.


----------



## prairiewolf

Eric, I have never been fast, lol But the sand buggy we used was !! It took 4 guys to do it correctly and five was better. Picture this, 1-driver, 1-holding a spot light, 1-with semi-auto 22 and than at least one with a large fishing net on a long pole 8 to 10 ft.. Drive around the flats and spot a Jack with the light then head for him. The shooter would control the way the Jack ran with the .22. Than as you get close the guy or guys with the net would scoop up the Jack. Now of course we ran into all kinds of problems at times, including falling out of the sand buggy and let me tell you a Jack Rabbit can sure claw the hell out of you if you dont control the hind legs !! and as you might guess, there was usually alcohol involved. Most we ever got in one night was 20. Some other time I will tell you about our Rattle snake hunts at night in the same sand buggy.


----------



## azpredator...

Ha...Ed I can picture it. Reminds me of my first deer hunting trip with my dad and his buddies. After sitting in the deer blind, they headed to the only watering hole in town... a few hours later we were chasing a herd of deer though a plowed field in a K5 Blazer with my dad on one side of the front bumper and his buddy on the other...the driver holding his beer in one hand and running the spotlight in the other. I am not sure how he was driving ????. Anyway no deer were hurt in the fiasco. They did manage to corral one but the sober deer gave them the slip. I am glad they didn't get close enough to jump on one... that was the plan. And how they didn't fall off the truck ???? amazing


----------



## murphyranch

Snakes-also known as a NOPE ROPE!


----------



## youngdon

How is the knee doing Murph ?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

* Back to cool weather------was 40 this morning--Its 46 now at 5:20 pm-------tomorrow highs in the low 50's----------Did some crop damage this morning burrrrrrrrrrr hands got cold----------*

*svb*


----------



## azpredator...

Good morning guys 82° @ 7:25 High today 108°


----------



## hassell

Clear, high of 25C, just right.


----------



## kiyote

low of 50ish, high 90 .

to damn hot but ..... gonna get worse so mights well enjoy it.


----------



## knapper

We finally made it above 70 for the first time this spring.


----------



## azpredator...

Good morning guys... Ed is that fire close to you?


----------



## prairiewolf

Eric, 4 miles northeast of town, last I checked its over 5000 acres and 20 % contained, but that was yesterday morning.


----------



## prairiewolf

Eric, just checked it is 55% contained now


----------



## azpredator...

So it's going away from you? It looks pretty dry up there.


----------



## prairiewolf

Yes, it is going away from us. They opened Hwy 377 last night at 20:00. Good thing, I am riding to Belmont this morning with a friend to get his bike serviced. I will get a good look at the burned area.


----------



## azpredator...

Good morning guys... It's 88° @ 9o am. Pressure 29.83" Dew point 28° Humidity 11% Wind N @ 5 mph. High today 102°+
That's good Ed


----------



## hassell

4 C with fresh snow on the mountains here this morning.


----------



## kiyote

hassell said:


> 4 C with fresh snow on the mountains here this morning.


brrr!!

I envy you, though. we're getting highs in 90s now


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Well we are finally getting a storm system coming through AZ this weekend. Supposed to move in late morning on Friday. It's been a while since I've done any hunting and I'm feeling the itch to test out my new scope. I may get out there really early Friday to see if I can get a couple stands in before the weather hits....????????

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredator...

Mark Steinmann said:


> Well we are finally getting a storm system coming through AZ this weekend. Supposed to move in late morning on Friday. It's been a while since I've done any hunting and I'm feeling the itch to test out my new scope. I may get out there really early Friday to see if I can get a couple stands in before the weather hits....????????
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 Good Luck Mark. Bring lot's of water and your snakeboots...


----------



## murphyranch

A little early in the year for this. Kinda humid. Monkey Butt powder, good anti-perspirant and lots of water.


----------



## youngdon

90 isn't bad if you'd lose the humidity.


----------



## murphyranch

Jedi mind trick with the feels like temp. I start sweating just looking at it.


----------



## glenway

I'm with you, Murph. When we get temps, we get humid. Yuk! Just turned down some work, because of the impending heat wave and told the man I'd see him when things cool down.


----------



## azpredator...

Good morning guys... It's a lovely 92° @ 7:21 am. The overnight low was 90° in Phoenix. High today 108° they think. A chance of rain this weekend from bud.


----------



## kiyote

glenway said:


> I'm with you, Murph. When we get temps, we get humid. Yuk! Just turned down some work, because of the impending heat wave and told the man I'd see him when things cool down.


and that ,is how one enjoys retirement.

no longer about what you have to do it's about what you choose to do


----------



## azpredator...

Good morning guys, it's raining.


----------



## azpredator...

Great end to an awesome day... I don't think it got to 80° today.


----------



## youngdon

It was nice on this side of the world too. However the humidity is a reminder as to why I will not live in Ohio again.


----------



## glenway

We are starting at 70(F) with 92 percent humidity at wake up in mid-Michigan on our way to 99 degrees and a heat index that will relegate me to AC the next 2 days.

Won't be much outdoor activity but I'll check on the garden early on and then go into hiding.


----------



## knapper

We hit about 75 and then cooled off to the 60's. A good soaking rain and we needed it. Got the boat in the water for the season and caught a few fish and two gallons of shrimp.


----------



## prairiewolf

Well we go to 66 yesterday, yes I am in Arizona, lol light rain also High of 75 expected today, getting hot again, lol

My son and I are going to the Fathers Day breakfast at the American Legion this morning and then off for Trophy steal run to Payson with the Riders, should be a very nice ride today ! Hope everyone of the Dads have a great Fathers Day !!!


----------



## azpredator...

Good morning guys. It's 88° @ 8:30 am. High today 110° Pressure 29.93 " ^ Dew point 44° Humidity 19% Wind East @ 6 mph. Gusts 8 mph.


----------



## youngdon

Yeah it's gonna be a hot week.


----------



## glenway

Some 70s got me outside in mid-Michigan. Almost sugar beet planting time and been prepping the soil.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*7am and I got 39 here at my place--high of 69 --Heck nothing is going to grow much----70's next week they say-------Dang Lake Superior cold in summer but does keep us warmer in the winter if it doesn't freeze over, LOL------Get 10 miles away from lake and its always warmer------*


----------



## prairiewolf

Expected high of 94 today, thats about as hot as it ever gets here on the mountain !! I may take a ride to Greer for lunch, at least its only getting to 85.


----------



## azpredator...

Good morning guys... it's 82° @ 7:05 am. High today 110° Pressure 29.82" Dew point 35° Humidity 21% Wind [email protected] mph. Gusts 7 mph. VU index 11+


----------



## azpredator...

Lake Superior... That reminds me I was allegedly behind Gordan at the grocery store, says the cashier... He lives around here so they say.


----------



## azpredator...

Almost drowning 15' from the shore of Lake Michigan gave me the utmost respect... The Great Lakes are no joke!


----------



## azpredator...

Good morning guys... it's 
7:28 am. High today 107°


----------



## kiyote

high of 80 with wind gusts around 40. was gonna go fishing but blew it off


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*High of 55 at my place today--high will be in the 60's tomorrow-cool north wind off the lake keeps it cold hear-low of 43 tonight*


----------



## prairiewolf

Hot ! thats all its going to be Hot and it shouldnt be where I am at !!


----------



## hassell

Cool and wet here.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*35 HERE WHEN I GOT UP THIS MORNING*


----------



## azpredator...

Good morning predatortalk. It's 86° @ 8:05 am. here in sunny Arizona. High today 110° Pressure 29.91"^ Dew point 33° Humidity 14% Wind East @ 3 mph. Gusts 4 mph.


----------



## youngdon

Wind at 3MPH.....Gusts to 4 MPH....Perhaps someone needs to define gust to them


----------



## azpredator...

Don't shoot the messenger...
It hasn't rained for 105 day in Phoenix, they say no rain in the forecast... but the Texas rangers are blooming ????

Don the quote button didn't work again.


----------



## youngdon

azpredator... said:


> Don't shoot the messenger...
> It hasn't rained for 105 day in Phoenix, they say no rain in the forecast... but the Texas rangers are blooming ????
> 
> Don the quote button didn't work again.


Hmm seems to work on my phone. Are you on a phone ? Tapatalk ?


----------



## azpredator...

79° @ 6:47 am. High today 108° Pressure 29.83 Dew point 43° Humidity 28% Note: The humidity drops as the day goes on. Wind NE @ 4 mph. Gusts @ 6 mph ????.


----------



## azpredator...




----------



## knapper

We have been spared the heat and are going to be up into the mid 70's come next tuesday. I hope we can handle the heat.


----------



## kiyote

azpredator... said:


> 20180628_065430.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20180628_065348.png


coarse in arizona the difference between abnormally dry and exceptional drought is a half inch of water :teeth:


----------



## hassell

Still staying cool here.


----------



## prairiewolf

84 for a high and 54 for a low, no chance of rain until next Sat and thats only 20%, Pine trees are dying all over the forest. Had another fire right in town off Hwy 260 from a tire coming off a trailer, but fire dept was able to quickly get it out, got real close to one structure. The Rim country is going to become a desert if we dont get some rain real quick !!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*WE'ER STARTING TO GET SOME EXTRA WARM WEATHER WAS 88 TODAY BUT HAD A GOOD SOAKING RAIN AROUND 3 PM--we're all Green around here---this next week its going to be in the 80's and higher--Tomorrow could see 90+----Strawberries are doing good in the garden small patch --Getting 1 to 2 quarts the last 3 mornings--Sharon Made a strawberry and rhubarb pie ---OH my is it good-one piece after dinner should last two more days LOL---------- *


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> 84 for a high and 54 for a low, no chance of rain until next Sat and thats only 20%, Pine trees are dying all over the forest. Had another fire right in town off Hwy 260 from a tire coming off a trailer, but fire dept was able to quickly get it out, got real close to one structure. The Rim country is going to become a desert if we dont get some rain real quick !!


Yeah we really need monsoons to start and be a great season. This is getting bad...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf

Good Morning guys, well 2 more fires in the area. One caused, by a blown tire and then a little ways from town from some a$$ holes target shooting, which id prohibited when in stage 2 or stage 3. We are in stage 3, and a lot of the forest is completely closed. So many people just cant understand how far a spark can travel and then start a fire !!!!


----------



## glenway

74 degrees at wake up with 89 percent humidity on the way to over 90 degrees again and for the next week. Gonna erect a temporary structure/canopy for our annual 4th of July shoot and hope to finish the job by 9 am. Just plain sticky already at 6 am! Garden's getting extra water and loves this weather. Melons are shooting vines all over.


----------



## azpredator...

Good morning guys. It's 75° @ 7:15 am. High today a cool 100° Pressure 29.99"^ Dew point 27° Humidity 17% Wind East @ 6 mph. Gusts: 8 mph. Visibility 14 miles


----------



## youngdon

76* at 7:04am. Supposed to be 108* today, 20% humidity. Took the Dog for a walk this am. Once the sun comes up and hits you it stops being fun.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys...


----------



## prairiewolf

One of these days, all you guys in the valley will realize, there is cooler places in Arizona, lmao !! I know you guys know and it took me a very long time to be able to get up here, everything has to come together, but it was the best move I feel I ever made and there's not quite as many idiots up here, but they seem to be growing !


----------



## Mark Steinmann

prairiewolf said:


> One of these days, all you guys in the valley will realize, there is cooler places in Arizona, lmao !! I know you guys know and it took me a very long time to be able to get up here, everything has to come together, but it was the best move I feel I ever made and there's not quite as many idiots up here, but they seem to be growing !


Yep, I miss living up in the high country every day Ed. If I could find a job that would support the family up there I'd be all over it. Someday perhaps...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

I feel the same way. My wife needs a major airport close and enough people to support whichever restaurant concept she is working for. We had the cabin just out of Seligman for quite a few years but sold it in January. It was nice, and I put a lot of work into finishing it but we never could go there to relax. I didn't want to retire there permanently due to the lack of nearby medical services or even a decent paramedic service.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys. It's going to be a warm one today. 98° @ 8:00 am in Phoenix. 115+ days without rain.


----------



## hassell

96 here today.


----------



## youngdon

105 here.... below our normal temps.


----------



## knapper

We may have reached 70.


----------



## prairiewolf

Looks like we are back in the low 80s for the whole week, 81 for high today and 40% rain, this is great !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys. 82° @ 7:20 am. High today only 98° Wind ESE @ 6 mph.

Glad you got rain Ed


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*58 for the high at my place today-64 at Marquette------Warmer tomorrow , been in the high 80's--BURRRRRRRRRR what a difference today was. I left the Motorcycle home and took the truck to town----Sharon flew to Dallas today with family to see Her Younger Brother Kenny. He's Had some Health issue's. Its his Birthday Thursday {66} so they want to be with Him--------------------------------*


----------



## glenway

53 degrees at wake up but no rain and oh so dry! One food plot has been sown and not germinated but rain is forecasted for this weekend.


----------



## hassell

Cooling down to 90 today, makes the digging a tad better.


----------



## cameroncook.21246

Morning from Alberta , another hot dry day .took this pic as I checked pumps early









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Great pic ! Is that Buddha basking in the light floating above the clouds.


----------



## catcapper

Buddha----> cool---->

Welcome to PT Cameron.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon

Yeah welcome Cameron....I assumed you were C2C from Alberta, who posted great pictures and cool stories of his exploits.


----------



## hassell

Great pic. and welcome to PT..


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... welcome to predatortalk Cameron. Well its warm, 90 something degrees at 6:30 am. Only going to get hotter...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... in the 80's this morning. 110° for the high today, and 110° for the rest of the week. Got some dust last night but nothing like Goodyear Az. They had a couple of high voltage power "transmission towers" get blown down. I've seen telephone poles knocked down and snapped off but never a transmission tower.


----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## Mark Steinmann

We got hit hard in the NW Valley last night by 2 storms. Heaviest rain I've ever experienced and there was a bit of hail mixed in too. Lots of lightening!
















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

I hope that you, the family and your property came out of it unscathed Mark. we got lots of wind here at the house,......lots of wind and dust from the haboob(5,000 feet high 70 miles wide) then a bit of rain to turn it all into mud, then some more wind. I'm not to far(Goodyear, I-10 and Sarival) from where the power line towers went down in Estrella Ranch and mobile homes destroyed in Rainbow Valley. I saw that cloud start to collapse out there.


----------



## hassell

We had a gust of wind, hope you guys are all right.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> I hope that you, the family and your property came out of it unscathed Mark. we got lots of wind here at the house,......lots of wind and dust from the haboob(5,000 feet high 70 miles wide) then a bit of rain to turn it all into mud, then some more wind. I'm not to far(Goodyear, I-10 and Sarival) from where the power line towers went down in Estrella Ranch and mobile homes destroyed in Rainbow Valley. I saw that cloud start to collapse out there.


Yeah I saw the news story on that. Crazy. We have had no damage from the storms this year so far. Last year I almost lost the tree but I've got it secure and all is holding steady so far this year! Thanks for asking Don!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Wow!!!!!!!! Glad you Guys are all OK----Crazy Weather every where this year-Its 60 here now{1am} and their saying a high of 88 tomorrow 87 Sunday and 77 Monday with Rain----Its been cool but warming up----------------------------svb*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Yup !!! you can always believe the Weather Man------9am its raining and 65-----Can't wait for Sundays weather LOL*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Here's an ok YouTube video of a microburst. We get them every year during the monsoon. Hurricane force winds come out of some of them.


----------



## hassell

Great vid..


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Thanks for sharing the Vid------Scary looking storm------------------Damp and sticky all day here today--------------*


----------



## glenway

77 degrees at wake-up and looks like a decent storm is heading our way from Lake Michigan. Tired of hiding from the heat.


----------



## youngdon

81 here in Goodyear AZ at 6 am. Only 28% humidity. 
This is the first morning in a while I've wanted to sit on my back patio and have a cup of coffee. So I did... two actually, if you're counting.


----------



## hassell

We're losing light to fast for my liking, a little dark at 4 am now having coffee. Suppose to creep around up to 100 F this week, not looking forward to that again.


----------



## youngdon

100 F ? .....It was 100 here today...for about three seconds.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*56 here at wake-up-------high of 67 today--88% humidity*


----------



## glenway

Plenty of welcomed rain yesterday - first good one in a loooong time. Food plots are in and needed that drink. One was planted a month ago and just popped after a little moisture last week. Another one planted last Friday and should be up today or tomorrow.

97 percent humidity right now and 69 degrees with mid 80s for the next few days. Primary voting on the agenda today.


----------



## youngdon

Mailed my ballot in yesterday ! Vote early, Vote often !


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys. It's 95° @ 9:08 am. High today 112° Wind W @ 4 mph. Gusts NW @ 11 mph. Humidity 34% Dew Point 63° Pressure -->29.82"


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Started off the day at 78° where I'm at....no location given! Lol. Still too hot to hunt by 8am but I was able to pull in a quad and kill 3. Loving my new setup on the AR15!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Is that your first triple? Nice Mark. I am starting to get the itch...


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Is that your first triple? Nice Mark. I am starting to get the itch...


It is my first triple for Coyote. I got a triple on Fox last year. I shot all 3 of these from 20 to 35 yards...it was tight quarters shooting! I probably could've had 2 at once with the shotgun a few different times. Haha.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Wow ! Congrats ! ! ! The whole litter at once ! Judging from the smile I'd say I know exactly where you are. I'll PM you and you can post if I'm correct without letting everyone know the location.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> Wow ! Congrats ! ! ! The whole litter at once ! Judging from the smile I'd say I know exactly where you are. I'll PM you and you can post if I'm correct without letting everyone know the location.


Haha yeah pretty much. Ok sounds fun, I'll play...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Wow, Don sure knows his stuff! Hit the nail on the head.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

I've been there a time or two !


----------



## glenway

I think YD's been shadowing you. Could be him behind that tree.

Good start to the season, Mark!


----------



## youngdon

It's really rather easy. Just follow the flip flop tracks.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> It's really rather easy. Just follow the flip flop tracks.


Haha. Gotta stay cool somehow! I do still have a cactus spine stuck in one...pokes me when I step right on a rock! Lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Congrats, step one drag one.


----------



## glenway

Didn't rain for a month. Now it's every day and all last night and still raining. No complaints.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*60 now and high of 80--- Sunny------ Rain for tonight*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*65 and damp high of 75 today ---Marquette county Fair starts at 10 am today -HEADING OUT SOON------svb*


----------



## youngdon

Have fun. Watch out for fried twinkies....Leftist college students


----------



## glenway

Our Shiawassee County fair is under way and we're going tomorrow to watch an associate and his son both driving cars in the Figure 8 competition. Should be fun. They compete in the circuit of fairs and invest a lot of money in those cars. Sure don't want to crash 'em. Extra excitement knowing some racers. Taking my video camera and maybe a YouTube video afterward.


----------



## kiyote

109 today.

but tomorrow we get some relief it's only supposed to hit 106


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Enjoy kiyote... it's 77° @ 7:30 am. High today 97°????????????


----------



## kiyote

welp, the weather man lied ,it's 108


----------



## hassell

Just over a 100 here today.


----------



## kiyote

and again today, 107.

if this keeps up my brain may get fried enough to start putting stock in the whole "global warming" scam


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Nasty little storm coming...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

It's getting closer...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Slow moving storm...


----------



## Mark Steinmann

We went through a 2 hour storm up on the rim Friday night. A dead pine fell during the wind and woke us all up.... that is why you don't setup tents near dead trees!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Finally starting to rain...


----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## azpredatorhunter

Mark Steinmann said:


> We went through a 2 hour storm up on the rim Friday night. A dead pine fell during the wind and woke us all up.... that is why you don't setup tents near dead trees!
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 You gotta look around before you set up camp, and even then there's lightning. Laying on the wet ground in a tent surrounded by trees during a bad lightning storm... priceless ????


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> You gotta look around before you set up camp, and even then there's lightning. Laying on the wet ground in a tent surrounded by trees during a bad lightning storm... priceless


Yep, exactly. We setup in a nice draw tucked away. The tree that fell was about 400 yards away.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

hot in the midwest...like a being in a jungle


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Welcome back Larry


----------



## Larry

azpredatorhunter said:


> Welcome back Larry


Thank-you sir...very kind of you


----------



## glenway

Glad you made it through all the horrendous weather I've heard about in your parts, Larry. Seems to be hot all over. I've been building a hunting shack in a remote location and about all I can muster up is about a couple hours each morning. I'll take the snow any day!


----------



## Larry

glenway said:


> Glad you made it through all the horrendous weather I've heard about in your parts, Larry. Seems to be hot all over. I've been building a hunting shack in a remote location and about all I can muster up is about a couple hours each morning. I'll take the snow any day


Glen good to hear from you. I will take snow right now also...or at least 55 degree highs!


----------



## knapper

On the way home from work last evening it was 57.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*60 here this morning*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... it's 80° @ 9:17 am. High today in the lower 90's 40% chance of rain


----------



## kiyote

looking up, highs are back down to the mid 90s


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*65 this morning but I got up late---high of 74 maybe------------------------------------svb*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys, it's 92° @ 6:59 am. High today 105°. 96° and rain tomorrow? Wind East @ 6 mph. Humidity 52% Dew point 64 ° Pressure --> 29.91" Moon waxing gibbous. Sun rise 5:51 Sun set 7:06


----------



## Larry

Last evening, what I call a biological fall started in Iowa. I could feel the change in last nights air. I see hummingbirds not feeding until the end of Nautical Twilight, only cardinals were still active. Brown bats appeared to be dancing in the sky with more vigor than in July. White Ash leaves are falling all across my area. I too an feeling an anxiousness to prepare for fur harvest.

Only 20 days ago, on August 1, the Iowa evening contained nearly 25 minutes more daylight; perhaps that is what I am sensing?


----------



## glenway

Change is in the air, but when is it not?


----------



## kiyote

looking at the ten day forecast, it looks a though we may have seen our last 100 degree day for 2018.

lots of high 80s and low 90s coming


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Must be nice guys, we don't stay in the 90's until late October at best!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## catcapper

39 degrees at day break this morn'in up here in the high country--- Sun come'in up behind the Sawmill didn't take long for things to warm up.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Beautiful Pic CAT-----58 here now won't get much cooler tonight 63 for the high tomorrow--- Looks like a wet week ahead-------------svb*


----------



## hassell

Bit of wind come up yesterday, great for the smoke but not the fires, could see the outline of the mtns. and a couple stars, been awhile.


----------



## kiyote

yeah ,been pretty smoky here for awhile now also.

sure be happy when them dang Canadians stop making smores.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys. It's 88° @ 6:20 am. on my side of town. High today 95°, Low 80°, Wind SE @ 12 mph. Humidity 36%, Pressure --> 29.96", Dew point 57°, 30% chance of rain. Wanted to make a few stands this morning but they said it was gonna rain. I should have known better.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*56 this morning High of 63--got some rain last night, warm up starts tomorrow----we've had some smoky skies also-------------*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Made a couple of stands this evening. Didn't call in anything that I could see. Here's a pic from the last stand at sunset ...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

A few minutes earlier...


----------



## hassell

Nice pic's..


----------



## glenway

Good rain yesterday. Cool down with NW winds. Good working weather.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Wow!!!!!!!!!! A storm just moved IN--Raining Hard lots of lighting and thunder --69 Its been super muggy all Day--looks like its going to rain all night and tomorrow-------only 57 for a high on Wed--------------------------svb- *


----------



## glenway

That weather moves through here today. 77 degrees at wake-up today, which should be our normal high for the day. Over 90 degrees on the way and close to 100 degrees heat index with the muggies. By Thursday, the high should be in the lower 70s.

The cantaloupe are coming on strong in this weather. Gonna play Santa at the doctor's office today with a load of 'em. Another load's going to my friends at a local tractor shop.

I call 'em good will melons. Better than selling them all.


----------



## kiyote

we actually saw a few drops of rain yesterday. not even enough to wet the sidewalks but first rain in over a month


----------



## hassell

We got 12 hrs. of rain Sun. night, been 2 months.


----------



## C2C

Mornin.. had 1.4" rain yesterday , thanx Rick , a great relief from the forest fire smoke we've endured for a couple weeks .. Temp dropped low enough that the roof had frost this morning ., fall is in the air . :thumbsup:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys. It's 79° @ 7:30 am. High today 99° Wind ESE @ 9 mph. Full moon. My hunting licence expired on Monday, and I am starting to go through withdrawal. Messing around with some decoy ideas has kept me busy so far but if I see another piece of pine I am gonna snap. I kinda miss my father's little work shop he always had setup in the garage and in the basement. He had a nice little stockpile of basswood logs and all the tools for woodworking and woodcarving. Here is a hawk he did a long time ago... the neck has a crack due to the dry conditions here.


----------



## youngdon

That is really lifelike, and a great memento.


----------



## glenway

Never would have guessed it wasn't a taxidermy piece! Your dad was an exceptional artist!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Thanx guys... I wish I had some of his decoys, he got better with time.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Very impressive Eric!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Looks like a wet fall is starting. We get a break Wed and Thursday then the its thunderstorms until next Thursday. I better get the yard aerated and new seed down tomorrow!


----------



## hassell

Beautiful piece there AZ, I'm jealous.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Very nice Hawk Carving---------------------------*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Thanx guys... years ago I sold some of the duck decoys he made me, I figured I'll have him make me some more. Boy I could kick myself. If you ever run into a duck, heron or a loon decoy with the initials CA branded on the bottom, let me know, I still have the branding iron he made.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Almost forgot... One the my neighbors took this picture last night. Just up the street from me. They went inside to look on the internet to see if it was the most venomous snake in North America and when they went back outside it was gone...


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Oh cool, don't see a coral snake often!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

What looks like white bands on that snake are actually yellowish bands. I guess the flash discolored them. Red on yellow kill a fellow, red on black put it back !


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Even though they are deadly I don't think they are worth killing. They're mouth is so small they aren't really much of a threat to us.... unless you are stupid enough to pick it up and play with it! Lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Unless you're walking around in flip flops in the desert.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> Unless you're walking around in flip flops in the desert.


Hahaha....I've only done that a couple times....

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

youngdon said:


> What looks like white bands on that snake are actually yellowish bands. I guess the flash discolored them. Red on yellow kill a fellow, red on black put it back !


The color is correct, AZ Corals have a cream color as opposed the bright yellow of the Texas snakes. At least that is what they told me at the Tuscon desert museum when I asked if the one on display had just molted as the stripes were cream. They replied no, and that is why AZ folks sometimes get into trouble they confuse it with the milk snake or king.

They also said the saying that is quoted, may be good for Texas or Florida, is not so good for AZ. However, they also told me the easiest way to determine a coral is they wont stick around long, they have a black head with a wide cream stripe following and the nose is blunt like a bulldog or a pug.

Here's the real bad bad news they told me. The anti-venom is no longer produced because it cost so much and most has been expired. But have no fear unlike the pain of a black mamba...coral snakes will feel like a cactus thorn prick and then your dead.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*42 this morning at 6am High of 70 by afternoon--------------------------svb*


----------



## youngdon

Larry said:


> The color is correct, AZ Corals have a cream color as opposed the bright yellow of the Texas snakes. At least that is what they told me at the Tuscon desert museum when I asked if the one on display had just molted as the stripes were cream. They replied no, and that is why AZ folks sometimes get into trouble they confuse it with the milk snake or king.
> 
> They also said the saying that is quoted, may be good for Texas or Florida, is not so good for AZ. However, they also told me the easiest way to determine a coral is they wont stick around long, they have a black head with a wide cream stripe following and the nose is blunt like a bulldog or a pug.
> 
> Here's the real bad bad news they told me. The anti-venom is no longer produced because it cost so much and most has been expired. But have no fear unlike the pain of a black mamba...coral snakes will feel like a cactus thorn prick and then your dead.


----------



## youngdon

The ones I've seen with my own eyes had a light yellow band. Hence the saying " red on yellow kill a fellow"


----------



## youngdon

oops !


----------



## Mark Steinmann

You just gave me another reason to keep using my tall chair! And no more flip flops.....

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

When I lived north of Tucson( Catalina) I bought a piece of raw desert and built a house on it. Most everything around was raw as well. There must have been a breeding pair of coral snakes around because we saw several through the years. Rattlers too.


----------



## youngdon

...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Glad you guys are enjoying the coral snake. Here is another pic...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

May 10, 2018


----------



## azpredatorhunter

He suffered neurological and vision damage? Hell he had that before he picked up the snake...????????


----------



## Larry

Glen and folks east...unless Iowa, Wisc and Illinois drain the clouds you probably will be getting a week of rain also. Ours started today and it will continue through next Friday morning per the weatherman. The Des Moines is reported to get 5 inches earlier today. 100 miles west of me.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Here's a quick video I put together of some past animals I called in... thought it was worth a share!






Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Cool Video Mark. You can plainly tell when that Bobcat knew it had made a mistake.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> Cool Video Mark. You can plainly tell when that Bobcat knew it had made a mistake.


Thanks Don. Yep that's my favorite part when he realizes he was fooled!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Nice video Mark. Your not hunting this weekend?


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Nice video Mark. Your not hunting this weekend?


Thanks Eric, nope but next weekend is the kickoff for the PVCI season.....sort of. Lol. It's the novice hunt and I'll be going out with a buddy that just joined the club. Should be fun!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Mark Steinmann said:


> Thanks Eric, nope but next weekend is the kickoff for the PVCI season.....sort of. Lol. It's the novice hunt and I'll be going out with a buddy that just joined the club. Should be fun!
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


 Good luck... Mark. There's a lot of dove hunters out... don't make any dove sounds ????.


----------



## Larry

Rain Rain go away

Ms S and I drove to Iowa State University yesterday to see my granddaughter. Yep the Jeep she and I worked on is serving her well. The drive was the first time in my life for which I have driven 100 miles in a down pour with no let up. Normally when you drive it starts and stops but not yesterday is came down heavy and then in buckets. I am hearing of totals across the state where a 4 inch nominal range occurred to more then 17 inches.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Good luck... Mark. There's a lot of dove hunters out... don't make any dove sounds .


Haha, there aren't any dove hunters where I'm going... lol. I get the heck away from civilization during dove season!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys. It's 76° @ 5:28 am. 99° for the high. Getting ready to try and call the bobcat in this morning. This time the sun will be in his eyes.

Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## glenway

About the same start of the day here in mid-Michigan with real-feel heat in the 90s. Yuk! Cooling down after a front moves in later today and hopefully the oppressive heat is behind us for the season.

Good luck, Eric. Hopefully, all your karma is aligned.


----------



## youngdon

azpredatorhunter said:


> Good morning guys. It's 76° @ 5:28 am. 99° for the high. Getting ready to try and call the bobcat in this morning. This time the sun will be in his eyes.
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!


Good Luck !


----------



## Larry

Good luck, Eric, cant wait to hear the story!

Lousy morning in the land of corn. Glen's oppressive heat wave has stalled the front that has been over us for almost a week.

Below is the NWS data regarding one of the many rivers near us. I posted it so you can imagine a river exceeding its capacity with over 13 feet of water height.

Moreover, Gordon is slated to bring us more by the weekend. I herd on the news one town north received 7.5 inches of rain in 24 hours two to three days ago.


----------



## glenway

Enough rain for the boat of us. Jon boat is ready!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

azpredatorhunter said:


> Thanx guys. I didn't connect today, maybe he doesn't like the sun in his eyes. I'll try again from the original spot I was in.
> 
> Dang that's a lot of rain Larry


Thanx guys. I didn't connect today, maybe he doesn't like the sun in his eyes. I'll try again from the original spot I was in.

Dang that's a lot of rain Larry


----------



## cameroncook.21246

youngdon said:


> Yeah welcome Cameron....I assumed you were C2C from Alberta, who posted great pictures and cool stories of his exploits.


It's me C2C and thanx to a new phone it has my account all screwed up ..????

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

I figured as much. That picture had your touch. I'm glad to see you back. How's the family ?


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> I figured as much. That picture had your touch. I'm glad to see you back. How's the family ?


everythings good here Don , hot and dry . Getting ready for snaring season and watching a nice non typ whitetail buck . Just have to get the right wind before I can sit for him . I'll have to post from my computer til we get the phone glitch sorted out


----------



## youngdon

I'm sure that you'll get it straightened out, I wouldn't want to miss out on all the snaring pics.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Going to be a warm hunt but I'm heading out with a buddy for 2 full days of calling for the 1st PVCI hunt of the season. 70 for the low, 98 for the high this weekend. 0-17mph wind throughout.

Going to take it easy and really enjoy this one.

Glen, hopefully I'll have a report on these after this weekend!

See y'all on the flip side...









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

Just got back from a moose hunt, otherwise known as a walk with the rifle. Saw one leagle to shoot one at 1840 on the last day before pickup and did not pull the trigger. Frost one day and rest was wind some and rain some.


----------



## youngdon

A walk with a rifle is better than a walk with an angry woman. Trust me on this Barry. Sorry to hear you didn't get one, just think how much bigger he'll be next year !


----------



## youngdon

Mark Steinmann said:


> Going to be a warm hunt but I'm heading out with a buddy for 2 full days of calling for the 1st PVCI hunt of the season. 70 for the low, 98 for the high this weekend. 0-17mph wind throughout.
> 
> Going to take it easy and really enjoy this one.
> 
> Glen, hopefully I'll have a report on these after this weekend!
> 
> See y'all on the flip side...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Good luck Mark !


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Thanks Don. Camp is set and I will enjoy falling asleep to the Coyotes tonight! It has been too long...









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Best of luck, Mark, and look forward to another fruitful report.

And, Barry: Have you had a chance to shoot the new-to-you Marlin .45-70? And, did you tote it afield? Wondering how you may have set it up, optics, loads, etc. Good luck to you.


----------



## knapper

I took my old one that was made in 75 and is all beat up, the one I got from you was too pretty to take and I don't have it dialed in yet.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

The first half day we saw nothing but deer hunters. We have since moved locations to escape the crowds and will start back up shortly. Man is it warm today! 93° in the shade currently....will be trying to call near water sources this evening as I'm sure the predators will be close by!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

That thing's a shooter, Barry, not a closet queen.


----------



## knapper

I know but my son was going to use it and he hurt his neck and could not go. I found mine the older one is smoother from use and I didn't want to mess up the purddy wood and finish. No offense meant but, mine has seen many a rainy snowy day, I have had the action freeze up due to water splashed on it and being below freezing. Had to thaw it out to unload it. I carried it in my canoe in a leather scabbard strapped to the thwart and in rain storms.


----------



## glenway

No offense for sure, but I'd like to see you tag something big with that sledge hammer.


----------



## akiceman25

Good day gentlemen!

First morning of frost in interior Alaska. Winter is getting sooo near.

Here's a river crossing that stopped me while hunting last week. Beautiful valley with no moose in it lol

The dead skinny trees on the left are remnants of a wildfire that went thru the area back in 2004. 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

That is a pretty valley, but it would be prettier with a dead moose with your tag on it.


----------



## glenway

Inviting, that's all I can say, Iceman.


----------



## hassell

Very nice.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... it's 75° @ 6:28 am. High today 102° Iam glad it's starting to cool off a little bit at night. Off to sight in the rifles again.


----------



## glenway

Out checking tree stands for safety this morning and ran across this mushroom. Lots of them popping up, but so far, this one's the largest. Over 18 inches across.


----------



## youngdon

Holy fungus Batman !


----------



## knapper

on the lake I was on there was another camp and the guy was taking pictures of the big piles of bear scat he would see.


----------



## glenway

The one he didn't see on the bottom of his boot would be more worthwhile.


----------



## hassell

That's one big mushroom to stuff.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys, it's 81° at 8:35 am. High today 106° Wind East @ 7 mph. Humidity 25%, Dew Point 41°, Pressure --> 29.88", Waxing Crescent. Sunrise 6:08 am. Sunset 6:33 pm.


----------



## knapper

We set a record high yesterday of 70 in Anchorage.


----------



## glenway

Low to mid-80s in mid-Michgian for the next few days. A bit warm for the small game opener tomorrow, but I'm heading out before sun up to sniff around the squirrel woods in the cool, wet morning air, nonetheless. Stainless Ruger 10/22 with a slick trigger, fixed 4x Nikon scope, Lapua Center X sub-sonic ammo and a squirrel call. With two weeks 'till the deer archery opener, it gives me an excuse to sit, hide and watch the goings on.


----------



## youngdon

azpredatorhunter said:


> Good morning guys, it's 81° at 8:35 am. High today 106° Wind East @ 7 mph. Humidity 25%, Dew Point 41°, Pressure --> 29.88", Waxing Crescent. Sunrise 6:08 am. Sunset 6:33 pm.


My outside thermometer said 74*F at 5AM today. It's about time the mornings start to cool off.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

You betcha!!!


----------



## C2C

Foggy and 3 degrees C here in Alberta..looks like summers gone 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

I wish !


----------



## glenway

Just about frosty up there, C2C. Not at all that cold here yet. Muggy and warm. Foggy every morning.


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> Just about frosty up there, C2C. Not at all that cold here yet. Muggy and warm. Foggy every morning.


Hoping it starts putting some warm coats on the coyotes ...ready to start up ..gonna be a looong couple months waiting . :track:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... 87° at 9:00 am. 103° today and 89° tomorrow. ????


----------



## youngdon

And a chance of rain, which increases dramatically if you are in the shower


----------



## C2C

3 degrees C this morning and foggy here in the frozen north ..70% chance of snow by next Sunday 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Well after laying up on the couch for 30 hours due to a bark scorpion sting(most venomous in North America) I was finally able to get mobility back in my foot and get back to work yesterday. All muscles in my foot were spasming for 30 hours with intense shooting pains. I got back at them last night and did the black light hunt, killed 8. Will keep this up every other day until I don't find any...also sprayed and powdered with some commercial grade killer. 

Tomorrow Tim and I will be going after Grey Fox in a new spot he found. The purpose is to get good video footage for our page...we have been slacking on that and want to get more videos put on YouTube. He did 4 stands in the area last week and killed 6 on 2 seperate stands. The temp will be 88° when we arrive around 3pm with a 6mph breeze blowing to the NNE. Great conditions for calling. It has recently started cooling off in the desert here and the critters are hungry!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Too much rain, starting on the arc before it frizzes!

It rained so hard, we got 1/2 inch in 3 minutes yesterday. You could not see 5 feet in front of you at 1PM! One really fast moving front went through...its speed was 50mph!

Yeah its flooding again!


----------



## youngdon

I'm glad to hear you are back amongst the walking Mark. Those bark scorpions can be nasty. Nastier to some than others too. Look up when hunting too, they'll crawl up and be on your overhang waiting to drop. You'll start to see a few dead ones laying around now that you've sprayed, don't trust them !


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> I'm glad to hear you are back amongst the walking Mark. Those bark scorpions can be nasty. Nastier to some than others too. Look up when hunting too, they'll crawl up and be on your overhang waiting to drop. You'll start to see a few dead ones laying around now that you've sprayed, don't trust them !


Yeah Don, that was the worst pain I've felt! I've lived with them my whole life and this is the first one that's gotten me. Now it's top priority to keep the 3 year old safe and away from them at all costs. If one gets him it's an ER trip!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Mark, that's a close one. Good to know your doing fine!



Mark Steinmann said:


> Well after laying up on the couch for 30 hours due to a bark scorpion sting(most venomous in North America) I was finally able to get mobility back in my foot and get back to work yesterday. All muscles in my foot were spasming for 30 hours with intense shooting pains. I got back at them last night and did the black light hunt, killed 8. Will keep this up every other day until I don't find any...also sprayed and powdered with some commercial grade killer.


----------



## glenway

Dang, Mark. Sounds like its bite was worse than its "bark." The way you've described the pain sounds a lot like a bad gout attack - almost electric. Glad you're coming around and getting back at the rascals. Best of luck on your upcoming predator hunt.


----------



## Larry

Anyone hearing any predictions on winter? Could freeze here on Saturday in the low areas.


----------



## kiyote

I predict it will be cold


----------



## C2C

kiyote said:


> I predict it will be cold


You forgot short days ..lol .


----------



## glenway

Sorry, Mark. I learned scorpions don't bite (Duh!) And, some people are more susceptible to prolonged agony including more serious anaphylactic shock. Having an Epi-Pen handy at all times makes good sense.

Weather in mid-Michigan indicates the changing of seasons. High 30s this morning and our first frost down low. I'm good with that.

And, dang, Cam. When did the politicians chop the hours in a day?


----------



## C2C

Mornin from the great white north ...first shot of snow for us this fall . Most of our fall work is done, down to fixing fence and getting ready to wean calves in a month









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

C2C said:


> Mornin from the great white north ...first shot of snow for us this fall . Most of our fall work is done, down to fixing fence and getting ready to wean calves in a month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


Ya I see quite a bit of Alta. got some snow, a few frosts here is all.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Finally some rain in Phoenix. Calling for 1.25 inches today...when it rains it pours in the desert! Low of 70, high of 78.










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Yeah we got a good bit of rain so far today and it's still raining slow and steady. This is far from what rains are usually like here in the desert as it usually comes in buckets for short periods and then is gone. It likely will flood some homes and several roads are shut down as the water runs across them. Fortunately I've only saw two cars on the news stuck in the running water. Idiots always think they can drive through it even though they put barricades up to stop people. We have what's aptly called "The stupid motorist law" (really) that is designed to make people pay for their rescue when they go around the barricades. I for one am enjoying the rain because I don't have to be driving in it. People here don't know how to drive in the rain although we are all from somewhere else. It rains so infrequently here that the oils build up on the roads and the first few minutes of any rainstorm are hazardous as the roads become slick as snot.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*ya been raining here all night too and still coming down-----the color season has started and will be in full swing soon--still lots of green-----temps have been in the 40's--50's and lower at night*


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Well over the last 2 days we got 2.4" of rain at our house. Most of the state got 1-5" which will help our wildlife greatly! The PVCI season officially starts tomorrow and our 1st regular season hunt is this weekend. Hoping for good weather!

Low of 66 this morning, high of 82.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Mild summer has begun !


----------



## catcapper

Post some pictures of your colored hardwoods when they turn Skip if ya can--- all us mountain folk get to see is yeller.lol.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Will do Buddy-----------------------------------*


----------



## hassell

Great pic's, storm come through here last night, I'm surprised any buildings are standing. Snow 1/2 way down the mtns..


----------



## glenway

74 degrees at wake-up but temps tumbling today. Too dang hot to hunt deer as far as I'm concerned.

Boxelder bugs were swarming and piling up on structures everywhere in the heat yesterday looking for their over-winter shelters. Neighbor wants me to take out all the boxelder trees and I'm all for it. The outdoor furnace doesn't mind the stuff green or otherwise.

I'll try to get some pics of the color change but not much happening yet.


----------



## C2C

-6 C here in Alberta this morning .. had 5" of snow here in last couple days amd that wasnt enough so me and my son and son in law are headed into the mountains on Montana. border to look for son inlaws moose in 16" of snow !! 17 year wait for draw on the tag and been some good ones reported so hopes are high . :elk:


----------



## akiceman25

Good day gentlemen!

This was a couple weeks ago. Leaves are down now.

Very balmy weather here. Days in the 60s still. Most years we have snow by now. Counting my blessings.










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

trees are just now turning here , actually today, we are supposed to get our first substantail rain since beginning of june. I am a bit surprised there are any trees still standing due to the lack of water


----------



## Larry

3-6 inches of rain coming on its way later. We had 37- 45 inches last month across the land of corn. So far in 4 days of Oct. some places have had 10" already. Its spotty so you cant go by NOAA.

BTW...Deciduous does not equal hardwood and coniferous does not equal softwood :naughty: :naughty: (ref: "Janka-ball" hardness test, which is the amount of pounds-force (lbf) or newtons (N) required to imbed a .444 inch (11.28 millimeter) diameter steel ball into the wood to half the ball's diameter, as specified in ASTM Standard D143.)


----------



## glenway

Conifer, as well, can also equal deciduous. Ah, yes, my favorite tree: a deciduous conifer. And, I have a few that I've planted at my place and one even has a tree stand in it way up high. Plentiful in the land of our Yooper friend, Swampbuck, too.

Picture shows three of them three years ago. Much bigger now.

First correct answer wins!


----------



## C2C

Update ..called in a small bull moose but wasn't gonna burn up a 17 year wait . Went for a 3 mile trek thru knee deep snow following the long wheel based 6ft 6 in son inlaw only to find out that a good bull had walked within 400 yard of the truck ..here's some scenery
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Tamarack and larch come to mind. Some cypress too as my brother recalls. After a call to my brother ( dad knew a lot about trees and imparted a bit of knowledge on us) there are several deciduous conifers.

Edit to say that Tamarack is actually a type of larch. There are many species. More than I knew of for sure.


----------



## catcapper

Your right Don--- Glens trees look to be larch--- too bad they turn the same yeller color as aspen before the loose their needles.

Not much demand for the lumber since most produce #2 & #3 boards--- bet they make great tree stands though.lol.

awprint:


----------



## glenway

*Bingo!* I really like the soft feel of the leaves, too. And, one more thing they're good for: deer rubs. Can't grow them without some type of protection, because the bucks really search them out.

They grow fast and do well in the low ground and will even thrive with their feet wet.

I got a bunch of them from the Shiawassee County Soil Conservation folks who were selling various trees and shrubs for wildlife planting. Dumb people wouldn't buy the larch, because it was autumn and nobody could convince them they weren't dying. The lady running the show asked me if I knew what they were and when I spouted off, she gave them all to me at no charge.

Oh, yeah. You both win...my undying gratitude.


----------



## glenway

Great postcards, Cam. Did an elk/mule deer hunt there the season after some horrific wild fires chased all the game away. The charred earth didn't help a bit. Probably looks a whole lot different after the passing of time. Saw some moose but we weren't hunting them.

Best of luck on your adventure.


----------



## Larry

Glenn...Thanks...Now I remember...A decade or so ago I did hear of hackmatack tamarack larch when a rancher at a gas staion told me in Montana . Then he started laughing. Now I asked because at the gas station where we filled up, the valley below was full of a "pine looking " shaped tree that was turning yellow. He apologized after he laughed and said ...its a tamarack if you came from Minnestota...its a larch if you came here from Washington State. And its a hackmatrack if you want to laugh and confuse people. He did say if it dries for a year or two the pitch makes it is easy to light and its a good fire starter. He said its a messy tree to cut up...sap runs from the first cut. I did not recognize the tree in your photo,,,sorry. I was looking for a 100 footer! Haha

C2C...look for Rocky The Flying Squirrel...I am sure they'll be a moose close. Thanks for sharing, I am jealous, indeed. :glutton:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*SNOWED 1/4" THIS MORNING 33 DEGREES. LONG GONE NOW ITS RAINING ---HERE IS SOME COLOR SHOTS CAT--LOTS OF GREEN YET---HOPE FOR BETTER COLOR NEXT WEEK------------------I'LL POST MORE WHEN THE COLOR GETS BETTER---------WE HAVE LOTS OF TAMARACK HERE IN THE U.P.-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------svb*


----------



## hassell

Great pic's..


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*couple I missed sending*


----------



## youngdon

[quote name="glenway" post="335483" timestamp="

Oh, yeah. You both win...my undying gratitude.[/quote]

A better prize I could not ask for sir.


----------



## catcapper

Thanks Skip--- those pictures remind me of days long past.

Might have to take a trip this summer and bring back a load of hardwoods for the mill.

awprint:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Rain ,Rain and more Rain --**Been raining all night and raining till Wed and 20 percent chance the rest of the week 50 percent on Sun-----42 here at my place at 10am also could get some slush snow----Good thing I FINISHED touching up the Hunt Trailer yesterday. also got most of my garden stuff in yesterday----------------------------colder weather will bring FUR SEASON yes :glutton:** ---------------------*

*svb*


----------



## Larry

I am losing numbers on my rain gauge tube its rained so much. :frown2: I went out at midnight and emptied the 1.5" from yesterday's all day rain and Saturday's also.

This is since midnight 10/8 right at 4.5inches but it was more as we had some pretty heavy winds!

Flood number 4 in 6 weeks is on the way by the 14th. Rain is not supposed to stop until we get Cams weather (down to the 30's) on Friday the hurricane down south will help also. Rivers will be 8-11 feet above normal.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Had some weather hit us on the hunt this weekend but we still managed to have success. Will post up the hunt story soon! Here's a teaser...









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry

Teaser...my ass...you started calling in town didn't you Mark. I have seen this before when a critter has been drinking to much Pepsi or Mt. Dew! Chicago has a bunch of these and when they get full they lay in coolers!


----------



## glenway

Already got the scoop from Mark and it's one impressive kill! Ain't gonna spoil it though. He's a good story teller and I'm waiting to hear more details.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Haha. Story is up now. I'll take a soda drinking Coyote...whatever responds to the call! Lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Still raining hasn't stopped since yesterday early morning [2am]------creeks are going to be full again-- talking flooding in the low areas------------saying rain till Wed evening heavy rain coming could be 3-4 '' or more--------dang better get the pram out LOL*

*SVB*


----------



## Larry

We had another inch of the liquid stuff last night. Its really a hit and miss rain also. Some folks maybe 2 miles away get nothing others get dumped on. More on the way!

I predict allot of stuck combines and tractor/grain carts in the near future. Urbanites will have muddy windshields as the highways will hold allot of mud!

Now, before the Duckhunters in the southern states get mad, we cant help whats going on! But if I was you, I would hang it up and take up deer hunting this season. With rivers 8-12 feet over their banks, we'll be holding allot of waterfowl for a very long time! The only good news is this! Should we get allot of deep snow; when you will finally get at them; they will be 2 lbs heavier! Yum corn fed ducks!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Still Raining ----the lawn is floating----------------------------Have a nice Day*


----------



## hassell

Heavy frost here this morning.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Sunshine this morning----------Glad the rain is done*


----------



## akiceman25

Mornin' Gentlemen,

First snow of the year!

Only a couple inches but there's just something exciting about getting out and finding fresh critter tracks.

Gonna grab the 17hmr and go find some grouse.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*YEKS!!!!!!! STARTING TO SNOW---BIG FLAKES AND THE SUN IS OUT---BIG CLOUD TO THE WEST HERE IT COMES 12:30PM 10-15-18-------P.S. SUN IS GONE*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys. It's 57° @ 7:41 am. Cloudy Windy and Rainy today. High 64° Low 53°. Snowing above 6000'. Wettest October on record... 5"+ so far this month. I predict a cold winter with lots of snow ☃


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Good morning guys. It's 57° @ 7:41 am. Cloudy Windy and Rainy today. High 64° Low 53°. Snowing above 6000'. Wettest October on record... 5"+ so far this month. I predict a cold winter with lots of snow


I hope your prediction is right, last winter was rough!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Snowing Squalls and Windy now---comes down hard than quits --calling for a Inch---High of 52 for Monday-34 now-Most of the color leaves have fallen--------------Hope you all are having a good morning---coffee time ------------------svb*


----------



## akiceman25

Good morning everybody!

Although I had some snow at my place outside of Fairbanks last week that's now long gone, Fairbanks is breaking records for warmth and lack of snow.

https://weather.com/amp/news/climate/news/2018-10-19-alaska-record-late-fall-freeze-snow-anchorage-fairbanks.html

There is a little in the forecast for tonight. We'll see...

Still mowing my lawn in Oct.. and I ain't complaining!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## akiceman25

Speak of the devil! LOL!!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Beautiful day to bring the cows home .+8C and a slight crosswind to keep em cool , sell calves off these girls and the rest in 10 days









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Awesome pic. Cam, been really nice here also, -1C in the morning and + 16C in the afternoon.


----------



## youngdon

Yeah cool pic! I envy you the time on horseback.


----------



## glenway

Sure got your hands full, Cam! Thanks for the postcard.


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> Yeah cool pic! I envy you the time on horseback.


My horse has 4 wheels Don , Honda 400..lol. We have in laws with horses that like to come and ride and they are a welcome addition when my bike doesnt cut it .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys, it's 76°F @ 8:10 am. that's 24.444° Celsius . Cloudy and Windy this morning. Wind E @ 7 mph. Gusts E @ 14 mph. I don't normally go quail hunting because of my back... but since it's windy I think the quail will be hiding in the thick stuff. I am gonna give it a shot.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

The quail were smarter than me today. They were in the thick stuff, and I couldn't hit a one. I kicked up about 20. It's obvious all the quail hunters were out in force this weekend, the quail were a little paranoid.


----------



## glenway

Next time, just put a little salt on their tails. (That's what my grandpa used to tell me.)


----------



## C2C

Warm and windy here in dog country ..cousin Rick in B.C. has sent us some much needed good weather and farmers are finishing up the harvest in this area ,good to see after all the early snow we got .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Glad you're enjoying the good weather, suppose to get some rain this next few days but still warm.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... it's 59° at 7:45 am. High today 80°


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Glen, I've heard that too. I went back out a few days later and didn't see a one. Not many quail this year, I guess it was to dry this spring. Here's my quail spot...


----------



## youngdon

Oh boy. Cholla cactus! I hope you carry a comb and pliers.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Nah... I have a knife for the big chunks... the tweezers are in the Jeep ????. You know cholla isn't a problem, if you watch where your going. Now Cat's Claw is nasty! There's nothing like getting sliced up, and then have a little something extra to dig out later ????.


----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## glenway

At least the weather's quite a bit more comfortable now, Eric. I've seen those quail everywhere in the vacant lots in Gold Canyon when I walked the dogs. No doubt, they're not afraid of humans much. Kind of like city crows and squirrels in the parks. In the country it's a different story.

My friend, Joanne West, took a great photo of a quail family and it's been a good money maker for her: https://joannewestphotography.smugmug.com/Fine-Art-Galleries/Feathered-ones/


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Yep, she feeds them Glen . I like to eat them . It's just a bad year for them. The ones in the neighborhood you speak of have water year round. My hunting buddy gets trail cam pics of coyote and bobcats going by his house every day and night.


----------



## youngdon

azpredatorhunter said:


> Nah... I have a knife for the big chunks... the tweezers are in the Jeep . You know cholla isn't a problem, if you watch where your going. Now Cat's Claw is nasty! There's nothing like getting sliced up, and then have a little something extra to dig out later .


I finally bought a pair of Filsons heavy duck waxed pants and never looked back at the catsclaw.


----------



## knapper

Snowed here about 6 inches and they got more in other places around.


----------



## glenway

High of 57 degrees here today. Just tilled the garden yesterday and expect to get garlic planted today. Let's see... plant garlic, shoot guns, cut wood. Those are today's priorities and in that order. Took a few trees down yesterday, so too bad if I run out of time with the saws today. Almost too warm for that kind of fun anyway.

Shot 25 rounds with the T/C Contender and SSK JDJ 45-70 custom barrel and handloads of 350-grain Hornady flat points yesterday. Also, shot the Ruger American in .450 Bushmaster. Bring on the whitetails in two weeks!


----------



## hassell

Still warm here, suppose to rain here for the next 7 days.


----------



## kiyote

close tofreezing at night . mid fifties for the high.


----------



## youngdon

60 here at wake up (6:30) high of 84 today. Dinner on the patio last night with out of towners 
Salmon and corn on the cob on the grill. Red potatoes and beer.


----------



## C2C

As noisy as it is windy here ..+12 C ..just weaned 300 cows and shipped the calves off to auction , payday tomorrow lets hope the price stays up.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Good luck on your sale I wish you high prices -------------------------------------------------*

*svb*


----------



## youngdon

C2C said:


> As noisy as it is windy here ..+12 C ..just weaned 300 cows and shipped the calves off to auction , payday tomorrow lets hope the price stays up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


300??? Dang ! That's a lot of beef soon.


----------



## C2C

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Good luck on your sale I wish you high prices -------------------------------------------------*
> *svb*


Thanx bud ,sale was great ,even tho prices were down slightly, calves ave 50 lbs more than last year and we had a fantastic sale .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Good morning !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Got up at 7:40 AM 24 degrees and the Lord colored the ground WHITE----Man does that Brighten it up LOL--Got a VA Appointment at 10 am--------Calling for 3 to 5 more tonight-------Have a Great Day--------------------svb*


----------



## kiyote

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Good morning !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Got up at 7:40 AM 24 degrees and the Lord colored the ground WHITE----Man does that Brighten it up LOL--Got a VA Appointment at 10 am*


the lord MUST be a racist! :wink:

snow is offensive!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

kiyote said:


> the lord MUST be a racist! :wink:
> 
> snow is offensive!!


*Your Wrong Kiyote------The LORD has many Colors, He just likes to share the color white in the U.P. More* :biggrin:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... it's 50° at 7:07 am. High today 62° Low tonight 38° cold for here... Well there's a Lion in the neighborhood, it's been spotted a few times now, one time in someone's fenced backyard two streets over from me ???? and I have to take the Jeep to get fixed today. ???? Maybe after I drop it off I could walk out in the desert and try.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Well I guess I'll have to wish myself good luck...

Iam going Lion hunting

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Well no Lion... No pictures... No reason to post really...

Is Predatortalk Dead???

It sure seems that way...


----------



## catcapper

Made it to a high of 14* today--- 5* now at 1827--- probably get down to around -10*F tonight.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Well no Lion... No pictures... No reason to post really...
> 
> Is Predatortalk Dead???
> 
> It sure seems that way...


Bummer on the lion Eric! I got excited when u saw you were going after one!

On another note....I went full on camo on this weekend's hunt. Lol. Will get the story up soon.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

I still got nothin'........


----------



## glenway

"On another note....I went full on camo on this weekend's hunt. Lol. Will get the story up soon."

Mark,

That picture belongs on a magazine cover! Well done!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> I still got nothin'........


Still?! Haha

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Mark Steinmann said:


> Bummer on the lion Eric! I got excited when u saw you were going after one!
> On another note....I went full on camo on this weekend's hunt. Lol. Will get the story up soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Thanx Mark I was gonna ask you for some tips ????. Who knows if these dummys around here really seen a Lion ... I didn't see any tracks but more than one person says they seen it. I set up on the side of a small hill and played fawn distress for an hour. It was really windy yesterday, probably not the best calling conditions.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Here's a couple of post... Names have been removed to protect the stupid.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Come on Don... why is it coming so close to the neighborhood when we live in the wide open desert? Unbelievable? LMFAO


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Come on Don... why is it coming so close to the neighborhood when we live in the wide open desert? Unbelievable? LMFAO


Haha that was my favorite part. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Hey Mark when are you gonna head out this way...? Did you guys get your fur put up?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

A few more...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I couldn't crop out the names on my post... all I said was Hmmmmm. ????


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Hey Mark when are you gonna head out this way...? Did you guys get your fur put up?


I need to call you and get your stuff back! Havent gotten with Tim yet to show him the process. Going to soon!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Well take his gun away ????

Yeah I am getting ready for trapping season soon so when you get a chance.


----------



## hassell

Ya they have come into many towns that I have been around, hunting for pets. Good luck on the hunt.


----------



## hassell

-4 C here this morning, clear skies, suppose to get some rain Thurs..


----------



## glenway

A bit of snow and more on the way.

The birds have become regulars for breakfast.


----------



## C2C

Morning fellas , blizzard conditions here today , minus 10C and winds 45mph gusting to 60..not a good day for treestand hunting ..lol









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Looks cold.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*BURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CAM Keep it up their PLEASE LOL-------------*

*The last few Days its been nice Here--but tonight it headed downward------27 F right now--We're going to get more snow too-----------------svb*


----------



## catcapper

We'll be drop'in down into the teens tomorrow--- cold spell headed this way.

Nice picture of the sun shine'in on the old girl Glenn--- she's seen many a snow.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon

We'll be droppin' down to the low 40's tonight, but up to the 70's again tomorrow.


----------



## kiyote

been in the teens for a low for the past week but warms up nicely tp mid 40-50 during the day. perfect hunting weather.


----------



## C2C

Morniung brothers , clear and calm ..-18 C . Heading out with my Dad and son to look for sons mule deer , Dad is 82 so we brought him to help drag , need all the help we can get cause we are hunting in my ******* stairmaster country .


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Good Morning ALL* :biggrin: ----*8 am---19 F-----This is here to stay for 6 more months-----------------------------svb*


----------



## kiyote

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Good Morning ALL* :biggrin: ----*8 am---19 F-----This is here to stay for 6 more months-----------------------------svb*


you lucky bastud!!!!!

our winters generally only last a month or two.

winter is my favorite time of the year!

love the cold ,hate the heat.

can always put on more clothes when cold but every time I run round necked in the heat ,the paddy wagon comes.


----------



## glenway

27 degrees at wake-up.

Had 7 deer in front of me yesterday during the afternoon shift. Only one buck, a yearling 8-inch spike in the mix. Still waiting and watching. Big bucks lying low but expect them to return to normal routines this coming week.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Yesterday -1 at get up and 5 more inches of snow---lots of does and fawns around no bucks*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

19 0ut now-----------1:45 am--lite snow


----------



## glenway

26 degrees at wake-up with 99 percent humidity.

Lots of deer activity yesterday afternoon. Had a four-point yearling in my lap at 25 feet browsing on clover. Six other deer - all does and fawns as close as 25 yards but nothing large yet. Weekend warriors should be gone for a few days and things should settle down more.


----------



## hassell

-5 C here this morning.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*20 out lite snow Doe and 2 fawns out back München carrots----------------*


----------



## kiyote

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *20 out lite snow Doe and 2 fawns out back München carrots----------------*


doan give em carrots !!! carrots heps their eyesight.. give em deer porn, make em go blind!

15 here . nothing to do this morn but sip my coffee and make dumb jokes.

later when it warms up, I think I will do a little tree trimming


----------



## C2C

Morning from Alberta fellas ,here in a bale blind hunting Whitetails in the Calgary Calgary bowzone..0C and virtually no wind ...for a change .









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Got a better photo









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Beautiful picture Cam.


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> Beautiful picture Cam.


Thanks Don I'm very fortunate to get some beautiful sunrises in my area took this just five minutes before I had a great whitetail buck show up five by five 150 plus but too far to reach with my bow... hunt was still a success though

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

C2C said:


> Got a better photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk





youngdon said:


> Beautiful picture Cam.


TIMES 10----------------THANKS FOR SHARING CAM-

SVB


----------



## youngdon

C2C said:


> Got a better photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


Sadly it reminds me of some of the pictures coming out of California


----------



## hassell

Warmed up here, trying to snow. Great pic's Cam..


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Warmed up here, trying to snow. Great pic's Cam..


Thanx Rick,we had heavy west wind all night but pleasant today .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## akiceman25

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!

Was greeted by a very rare rainbow at 22 degrees a couple days ago. Didn't rain long...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

akiceman25 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!
> 
> Was greeted by a very rare rainbow at 22 degrees a couple days ago. Didn't rain long...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Cool Iceman , tell me your starting after the wolves soon , cant wait to hear how it goes .


----------



## akiceman25

C2C said:


> Cool Iceman , tell me your starting after the wolves soon , cant wait to hear how it goes .


Well after last years fiasco I told myself I wouldn't attempt it this year. Then I happened upon 2 caribou carcasses at a public dumpster which ended up in my truck.... so I'm currently waiting for the weather to cool down and some more snow to fall. Our winter was about a month late this year. I'll post my progress.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Good to hear ,dont give up on em ,the moose will thank you 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... it's 52° at 9:18 am. High today 66° Low tonight 44° Wind ESE @ 7 mph. Moon full.


----------



## glenway

Snowy mess outside with 32 degrees at wake-up. Guess I'll postpone some work and travel 'till it blows across. Looks like a chance to do some snowplowing on the homefront.

Saw one young whitetail buck yesterday afternoon but no thanks. Snow should get them more active this week.


----------



## youngdon

A chilly 42 at wake up this morning. It warming up nicely to the low 70’s today.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> A chilly 42 at wake up this morning. It warming up nicely to the low 70's today.


 If you're lacking some winter gear - I have lots of extra's that I can send.


----------



## hassell

Blanket of white here this morn..


----------



## kiyote

just a wee bit of white here this morn.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*19 here this morning lite snow flakes in the air-----just filled the wood stove--WARM NOW*


----------



## youngdon

hassell said:


> If you're lacking some winter gear - I have lots of extra's that I can send.


HAHAHA ! High in the 50's come sunday....


----------



## kiyote

woke up sunday morning to about 8 inches of new snow . very, very wet heavy snow . so heavy in fact , it crushed my Christmas tree.








trees down all over town.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys...


----------



## C2C

-8C here this morning and a light dust of snow overnight .. should be a good day to check and set snares . :clapclap:


----------



## C2C

Turns out it was a good day .. caught 5 .. awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint: awprint:


----------



## glenway

Crisp 25 degrees and a north wind. Two waves of sandhill cranes numbering about 80 birds just flew over heading due south. Heard some robins in the swamp yesterday. Better get with it.


----------



## hassell

Some big storms going through the states this week, glad I live North of you.


----------



## catcapper

Was -2F at day break this morn'in--- high was 18F--- Chinook blow'in off the big mountains around 1500, means warmer weather come'in in tomorrow.

awprint:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Good Morning got up late again . Starting to be a Habit LOL-----------------Snowing hard out looks like about 6" already and more coming down-------23F now and the low for tonight 10. High tomorrow 15 to 20F--------coffee's done Have a Great day-----------------svb*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... it's 50° at 8:20 am. High today maybe 60° 80% chance of rain. Going looking for (fresh) tracks soon... just got my care package in the mail.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*THEY LIED -5F this morning at 6am---High today 15 F--------Have a Great Day Guys & Gals*

*svb*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys. It's 49° at 8:49 am. High today 71° I found some good sign yesterday...


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Braved the cold temps up above 7,000ft in AZ this weekend. First light yesterday was 15°. It's going to take a while to clean up the rig after this trip! 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

just do what I do. don't bother!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

kiyote said:


> just do what I do. don't bother!


2 hours...... if it ain't clean it can't stay in the garage!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

I'm with Kiyote. No such thing as a clean car that drives on my road.


----------



## knapper

Same here.


----------



## hassell

As well as here,snowing out right now, 0 C.


----------



## kiyote

we got another inch last night . may turn to rain today.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> As well as here,snowing out right now, 0 C.


and we got the wind .. wind warnings in 4 counties


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... it's 45° at 6:03 am. High today 71° warming up by the weekend 79° on Friday?


----------



## hassell

Right at the freezing mark here, lot of the big storms have missed us though the next one I think we won't be so lucky.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Nice weather here today. High of 69. Good day to get off work early and get fur on the stretchers!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*That's a GREAT pic-----------THANKS for sharing----------*

*svb*


----------



## hassell

Big storm coming through, lots of rain. Nice pic. Mark.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Mark Steinmann said:


> Nice weather here today. High of 69. Good day to get off work early and get fur on the stretchers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


some proud fur handlers there. ????????


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys it's 39° @ 6:25 am. High today 71°

Mark sent me that picture and the first thing I thought was damn they look proud! Then I was like damn I am proud of them for taking the initiative to put that fur up.


----------



## hassell

Gets much warmer here I'll have to get the mowers out.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Here too Rick---was 41 yesterday and 37 now at 2am high for today 39-40 might rain-------critters aren't moving much*


----------



## youngdon

Mowed my grass today.....


----------



## glenway

30 degrees at wake up with a dusting of snow. Bullwinkle and I are going to see if we can get a varmint this morning. Been hearing plenty of coyotes singing at dusk, so we'll see what happens at sun-up.


----------



## kiyote

I'm back! the net was down yesterday. glad to see the zombie appocylypse was delayed for a bit.


----------



## C2C

How do you like that for a forecast ? We've had lots of string winds for the last month but today is supposed to take the cake ..120kpm is same as 75mph ...









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

C2C said:


> How do you like that for a forecast ? We've had lots of string winds for the last month but today is supposed to take the cake ..120kpm is same as 75mph ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


not fit for man nor beasty.. looks like a good day to do some reloading


----------



## youngdon

Pull your hat down and don’t look up.


----------



## kiyote

we got about an inch of snow yeserday morn and then again an inch this morn. HOPE IT KEEPS COMING ! we are only at about 50% of normal precip.

wouldn't say we are hurting for water yet but could certainly use it.


----------



## C2C

Thanks Rick my good buddy from British Columbia came through for me with four inches of snow this morning only - 2 and a light North Wind much-needed moisture









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## catcapper

Hope that little Case can make it through all the snow ya got.lol.

Rick's gonna send me about 8" of the white stuff for tomorrow night--- what a guy.lol.

awprint:


----------



## C2C

catcapper said:


> Hope that little Case can make it through all the snow ya got.lol.
> 
> Rick's gonna send me about 8" of the white stuff for tomorrow night--- what a guy.lol.
> 
> awprint:


Little Case .. LOL . I was on my way to pull out a John Deere and a couple Fords .. :roflmao:


----------



## C2C

Heres what I have for the morning . Checking snares and praying they arent all frozen . This weather is said to be shortlived but it should put some dogs in the cable 









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

They weren't froze









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

all choked up. :mrgreen:

congratulations!!!!


----------



## C2C

Wind warning here again today 110K needless to say most of my snow is gone. A beautiful sunrise + 4









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

27*F here this morning. The last few days coupled with the next few are winter here. Even had a dusting of snow in the north metro area.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> 27*F here this morning. The last few days coupled with the next few are winter here. Even had a dusting of snow in the north metro area.


Brutal weather temps. Don, make sure you layer up. Snow and rain alerts for here today and Thurs..


----------



## youngdon

Lol.


----------



## glenway

Dang, YD. That's a bit colder than here in mid-Michigan at wake-up with 29 degrees. No snow here, either.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys it's 26° @ 5:25 am. High today maybe 50° Snow in the Superstition Mountains


----------



## knapper

We are in a cold snap and the lows are going to -10 in this area and -50 in some parts of the state.


----------



## kiyote

highs thirties and forties this week. heet wave !!

mtns have gotten a couple of feet in the last couple days all we got was rain.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Wet Snow storm yesterday 8" than rain--Fire cook'en tonight going down to mid teens----WARM IN THIS SHACK LOL Sharon will be home tomorrow from down state-----------Have a good week*

*svb*


----------



## C2C

- 14 C here this morning with no wind , a little light snow .. sure beats the wind we had for almost a month ,, Thanx Rick . :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Good morning all! Well another hunt is upon us. This weekend my brother and I will be sharing camp with 2 buddies going after archery deer. Nathan and I will be calling all weekend and can't wait to get on the road in a few hours! We are going to do something new to us and have decided to do an 8 mile hike in loop into prime Fox/Cat country where there are no roads. Pretty easy walking up on the Mesa that is surrounded with thick rocky canyons on 2 sides and a stream on the other. I did 2 quick stands at the entry point of the area last year and called up 2 Fox(didn't shoot either) so my expectations are pretty high. The plan is to do a stand every 1/2 mile of our walk which should put us in new Fox territories for each stand. Shotgun country.

I'll report back and do my usual write up after the trip. Have a great weekend!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Good luck Mark.


----------



## hassell

C2C said:


> - 14 C here this morning with no wind , a little light snow .. sure beats the wind we had for almost a month ,, Thanx Rick . :thumbsup:


 Ya you've had some really high temps. this winter, mildest winter we've had in the 14 yrs. here.


----------



## youngdon

Mark Steinmann said:


> Good morning all! Well another hunt is upon us. This weekend my brother and I will be sharing camp with 2 buddies going after archery deer. Nathan and I will be calling all weekend and can't wait to get on the road in a few hours! We are going to do something new to us and have decided to do an 8 mile hike in loop into prime Fox/Cat country where there are no roads. Pretty easy walking up on the Mesa that is surrounded with thick rocky canyons on 2 sides and a stream on the other. I did 2 quick stands at the entry point of the area last year and called up 2 Fox(didn't shoot either) so my expectations are pretty high. The plan is to do a stand every 1/2 mile of our walk which should put us in new Fox territories for each stand. Shotgun country.
> 
> I'll report back and do my usual write up after the trip. Have a great weekend!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I know we'll get a full report with lots of pics. Good luck!!


----------



## kiyote

calling for a couple more feet in the mtns around here this weekend. rain in the valleys.

we're at 60 %of normal precip so it eez good to get more


----------



## glenway

Good fluffy snow yesterday but no fun outdoors with the mercury dipping below zero (F) this morning with a stiff north wind.


----------



## youngdon

Brrrrr . 
At that temperature how does your outdoor furnace do Glen.


----------



## glenway

Had a better test of the furnace with wake-up temp at -14(F) this morning. No problem with it, YD, but with these low temps, I've been burning some of my best hardwoods of cherry and ash. Added logs at 7pm last night and still going strong now 11 hours later. It'll be fine until I get out there to load it in about an hour. Love that thing!

Just put an ATV back together after lashing valves, etc. and added a high-performance exhaust but too dang cold to bomb around in the thing. Our county has made it legal to run the ATVs on the roads, but I had to add a few components to make it road-worthy and will wait 'till we get back to better temperatures.


----------



## hassell

You can have those temps. Glen, -2 C here this morning.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> You can have those temps. Glen, -2 C here this morning.


Trade you our wind for that ..please plug the hole Rick ..lol

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

4 inches of snow here this morn. Ya I see you have wind alerts for your area Cam, you might get some of this white stuff but I think the storm is just south of you.


----------



## youngdon

-20 in Chicago hopefully our flight isn’t cancelled.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Don jump in a car drive up here 500 miles or so --Stay the week only -2 here now---should be nice by Saturday and Sunday-----LOL If I knew you were that close I'd have sent My Chauffer for You LOL-------------Bet you will be Happy to get home----Travel safe my Friend*

*svb*


----------



## youngdon

Thanks Skip. I am now in Vegas, picking up the Mr. Grey. He has a vet appt. here in the AM with my favorite Vet. or I’d be crossing the river to AZ now. They canceled flights all around ours and taxis were scarce. Uber and lyft were not showing up according to the front desk girl. A lot of the restaurants and kiosks in the airport ( midway) were closed as well. Just loading the luggage in the cab in -20 with wind was a chore. The cab driver wasn’t getting out.


----------



## glenway

So, does this mean there's no Midwest move in the cards?

Glad you got through it and hope you can stand the heat now.


----------



## hassell

glenway said:


> So, does this mean there's no Midwest move in the cards?
> 
> Glad you got through it and hope you can stand the heat now.


 I can hear his knees knocking all the way here standing by the cab..


----------



## youngdon

glenway said:


> So, does this mean there's no Midwest move in the cards?
> 
> Glad you got through it and hope you can stand the heat now.


Lol NO ! 22 years was enough. I loved the snow as a kid. Didn't even mind shoveling it. But the extreme cold plays heck with Debs asthma. She just a few weeks ago got offered a position back your way and she was thinking about it. I knew she wouldn't be happy in the cold as she was born and raised here in AZ. The trip made her see that, and this is a quote, " you were right".


----------



## youngdon

Ahhhh...... home is nice.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Glad to hear your travel was safe and you got home Buddy. -16 here now 11:40 pm too Damn cold to do much around here since early Jan.-------Heat wave coming Saturday and Sunday than back to the DEEP Freeze----send some of your Sunshine this way PLEASE LOL.*

*skip*


----------



## glenway

Temp is -5 at wake up and like Skip mentioned, warming up after today. Crow hunting opens today, so Bullwinkle and I will be heading to my neighbor's portable blind that we left in place after deer season. It has a zip-open roof section and I expect we'll spread some lead around the site - maybe some feathers, too.

Bullwinkle has mounted an old Bushnell HoloSight on his scatter gun and already has it dialed in. He got a great deal on it at a local gun shop for $50. It's actually an EOTech made for Bushnell many years ago, but works the same. In fact, I have one mounted on my T/C Contender .45-70 barrel, and one thing I've learned about those sights: They hold up under recoil.

Guess I'd better get the FoxPro charged up.


----------



## hassell

Suppose to get some rain later today. Good luck Glen.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Good Morning-----pretty close to -20 at wake up 8am----Can't wait till Saturday*


----------



## kiyote

it is a nice balmy 33 here today. what we have been getting this year can barely be called winter.

been very dry and very warm. damn al and his global warming!


----------



## hassell

Just over 55 here today.


----------



## youngdon

72 on my patio this afternoon. Beer was 34. Wife was HOT.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> 72 on my patio this afternoon. Beer was 34. Wife was HOT.


Don't think I'll touch that one.


----------



## glenway

Dang if it isn't 40 degrees at wake-up. Might need the waders today.

Only called in one crow and Bullwinkle missed with 2 close-up shots. Blamed it on his full choke and I agree that it had something to do with choking.

Harvested 5 gallons of yellow snow, which is deer P frozen in snow used for cover scent. Thawed it out by the fire in the garage and found the dang bucket had a crack in the bottom and leaked all over the floor. Still had a good amount to thaw out, so not a total loss and maybe I can collect a bit more before it's gone.


----------



## kiyote

youngdon said:


> 72 on my patio this afternoon. Beer was 34. Wife was HOT.


hassel said , "don't think I'll touch that one."

so I will &#8230;&#8230;..it's been my experience , after thirty four beers, all wives are hot.

if she's hot after only one, then you sir are a very lucky man!!!!!!!

raining here today. got another foot of snow on the mountain last night. hope it keeps falling.


----------



## glenway

"hope it keeps falling"

Yeah, that's the usual direction - at least in these parts.


----------



## kiyote

glenway said:


> "hope it keeps falling"
> 
> Yeah, that's the usual direction - at least in these parts.


not here . sometimes the wind is so bad it goes sideways and even back up!! :wink:


----------



## youngdon

kiyote said:


> if she's hot after only one, then you sir are a very lucky man!!!!!!!
> 
> .


Hot before the first one. And yes I am a lucky man, and smart enough to realize it.


----------



## glenway

Figured that, Kiyote. Operative word was "usual" for the predictable sideways spin that was coming..

Nothing but mush around here. 48 degrees at wake-up.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Morning guys... it's 55° at 4:40 am. Lite rain and a high of 66°... it's been cool during the day and it get hotter at night... ???? strange.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

You know I am getting old and my new glasses aren't working out to well... so as much as I try to push the right keys on this phone sometimes it just doesn't happen. So what happens if I hit the wrong button and post something questionable? I only have a couple of minutes to edit my damn post!

Can someone please correct the issue? Five minutes isn't enough time. I am not asking for it to be indefinitely... Would an hour or two be reasonable?

Sometimes... hell a lot of times I loose my signal... and when I get back on I can't edit anything. Just like the s that is missing in my previous post! It "gets" hotter at night.


----------



## kiyote

clouds are breaking up. storm is over . supposed to hit 50 today


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Hope that's your Wife APH!!! [Pretty]--Good taste in Beer too :hot:** lol--33 here-Raining at our place--I don't ever remember it raining like this in February----sure knocks the snow down--Roads are real slippery I'm staying in the house today*

*svb*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Hope that's your Wife APH!!! [Pretty]--Good taste in Beer too :hot:** lol--33 here-Raining at our place--I don't ever remember it raining like this in February----sure knocks the snow down--Roads are real slippery I'm staying in the house today*
> 
> *svb*


 Why yes it is Skip... She's a gift from God! and that ain't no bull... She hunts, fishes, trapps, gold pans, camps, target shoots, she goes rockhounding, metal detecting, she'll stay in a tiny shack when it's 15° with no electricity or heat for a week in the middle of the desert so my dumb ass can try to catch a bobcat... The list just keeps going. And yes she does have great taste in beer and wiskey, but when it comes to me I think she dropped the ball... Still to this day don't have the slightest clue why she chose me ????. All I can say is there is a God and he has blessed me with the best woman in the world.

Thank you God!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*You are Blessed--Sounds like you have a great Lady Plus---Those that play together stay together--Congratulations on finding one in a million partner-[wife]--------------Sharon and I send our Best to you Both--------p.s. Can't wait to see your wife holding up a Coyote , Cat, Fox --etc------Good luck Hunting---------20 out right now-low of 17 tonight--got 4" snow last night---could get a foot or more tomorrow--Cold week ahead with snow-----Had 14 deer feeding in the backyard earlier today only 3 now-------Oh 6 more just showed up-----have a great week everyone*

*svb*


----------



## kiyote

budwieser needs to add some corn syrup to their brew. :mrgreen:


----------



## glenway

Second day of ice and dang it if I don't have to travel 50 miles in it this morning. Stayed home yesterday but gotta finish a house renovation by tomorrow, because the owners have the moving truck scheduled for Monday. Had about an inch or so of slush clinging to everything yesterday but today it's just plain ol' ice. Hopefully, the main roads will be OK.


----------



## C2C

Only 299 left cool place them in time to be born - 32 this morning at 2:30
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch

15 degrees today after an all night ice storm. Damnit, I should've never quit college.























Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Awesome pic's guys, lots of young ones will be tearing up the country side in no time.


----------



## murphyranch

Started receiving some of our stockers for summer grass last night at around 10. Last load of 4 just got here at 5 this morning. I'd get better sleeping if they would all come together. These steers came from Kissimmee Florida. Big climate change after 20 + hours on the truck.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

funny how them dumb, fleabitten, heifers always seem to manage to wait for the darkest, coldest nights to need a calf pulled.

can't say I miss that much.

some . but not much!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C2C

kiyote said:


> funny how them dumb, fleabitten, heifers always seem to manage to wait for the darkest, coldest nights to need a calf pulled.
> 
> can't say I miss that much.
> 
> some . but not much!!!!!!!!!!!!


So you're saying not to call you if I need help tonight ?


----------



## kiyote

C2C said:


> So you're saying not to call you if I need help tonight ?


were I close enough, it would be my pleasure . but I do love my sleep.


----------



## C2C

kiyote said:


> were I close enough, it would be my pleasure . but I do love my sleep.


Is that kinda like " I feel for you but can't quite reach you "?


----------



## kiyote

yup! I feel your pain.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... it's 45° @ 6:15 am. High today only 54° Wind W @ 6 mph. Sunrise 7:15. My hunting buddy is picking me up to go calling this morning, since I don't have a vehicle. I'll post pics if we get lucky.


----------



## C2C

azpredatorhunter said:


> Good morning guys... it's 45° @ 6:15 am. High today only 54° Wind W @ 6 mph. Sunrise 7:15. My hunting buddy is picking me up to go calling this morning, since I don't have a vehicle. I'll post pics if we get lucky.


Good luck az .. :hunter4:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

C2C said:


> Good luck az .. :hunter4:


*Hope you nail a few------Good luck APH*

*0 here but the sun is out--no snow today*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Thanx Guys for wishing us luck, I sure could use some. It's been a long time without seeing anything... So we pull up to the gate this morning and wouldn't you know it there's a pair of Coyote walking by. Go figure! So we go the opposite direction and make a blank stand. Off to stand #2. Nine minutes into calling and here comes a coyote directly towards me... I sit motionless watching him in the crosshairs for a good 15 seconds debating if I should shoot while he's moving or wait till he stops. Well he kept coming, so I barked, then I barked again trying to stop him as I was squeezing the trigger, and wouldn't you know he does the famous coyote u-turn and I miss! I chamber another round and get him in the crosshairs and what do I do? Just like I always do I lead him about 6' and miss again. ???? I have to stop leading stuff with a rifle ???? so my hunting buddy shoots at the fleeing coyote and the bullet goes between his legs. Off to stand #3 it was a blank... maybe it's true if you see a Jackrabbit there's no coyote around ????. Well the wind started to change so we decided to try for some gray fox. First fox stand was a blank and my back was killing me so I said let's just turn around and hunt the other direction maybe a hundred yards away. Nine minutes into the second stand here comes a female gray fox streaking across the desert floor. My hunting buddy put an end to the dry spell... and shot his first Gray Fox


----------



## youngdon

Congrats to you and your bud on a fine day.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Congrats on the Fox Eric!

We had a club hunt this weekend and I'll get around to posting the writeup sometime this week. For now here's a picture of my biggest cat to date, got him Saturday!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

nice! congrats on your cat!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Damn it Mark! I can't sit still long enough... ???? Nice bobcat!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Damn it Mark! I can't sit still long enough...  Nice bobcat!


I bet you can Eric! We got 2 cats this weekend. 12 minutes & 4 minutes. Just have to get a little luck and setup close to them!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Nice cat Mark. Congrats on your win.


----------



## hassell

Cold snap just about over, snowing pretty good now.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Congrats to you both--WTG Getting after them Critters--Nice Fox and Bobcat-------------Snowing again this morning. Calling for 6--10+ and tomorrow 3---5"-----------Sure is bright white out LOL-------Have a great week Guys-*

*svb*


----------



## glenway

Surprised you didn't jump out of the vehicle with your .45 and pop those first 2 'yotes.

Your buddy's name wouldn't be Frank, would it? Looks like his nose.

Not a bad day, all in all.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> Nice cat Mark. Congrats on your win.


Thanks Don!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Foot of snow on the ground so far today, suppose to quit tomorrow morn..


----------



## youngdon

The cat is out of the bag.......


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Had some real nice weather this morning for putting up fur. Had to make some room in the deep freeze for more fur!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo Mo

Mark Steinmann said:


> Had some real nice weather this morning for putting up fur. Had to make some room in the deep freeze for more fur!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Looks like I need to take a road trip!


----------



## youngdon

So that's where all the stir sticks went to.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> So that's where all the stir sticks went to.


Haha yep! Figured I'd give them a shot.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Good Morning ALL--nice furs Mark---17 and snowing here---Just dug out yesterday and its coming down hard right now-----looks like 3" so far and my 4 wheeler's plow needs repair DanG! !!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## glenway

*You can borrow mine, Skip.*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Thanks Glen-----------19 below this morning--Big Blue skies-----Man that Big Moon sure was pretty this mornings setting down in the western sky--------------------------------Time for another log on the fire and another cup of Coffee--------------Have a great day Guys*

*svb*


----------



## Mark Steinmann

A big system is moving into Arizona tomorrow night. This is about as big as it gets here. We've had an amazing winter so far for precipitation. Most our lakes are more full than they've been in years and this snow pack should top them off. Super excited to see how all this moisture will help with next years hunts across the board!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Morning !!!!!!!!!!! 13 above this wake-up lots warmer than yesterday-----176'' of snow this winter so far and close to 50" since Feb 1st------------------BUT BIG STORM COMING THIS AFTERNOON and evening another foot or so* :biggrin: Happy.Happy ---with the snow and the Big Moon it looked like Day time all night LOL------OH well spring is just around the corner come on JUNE---------*Have a Great Day Guys and Gals---------------------------------------------------------------svb*​


----------



## azpredatorhunter

glenway said:


> Surprised you didn't jump out of the vehicle with your .45 and pop those first 2 'yotes.
> 
> Your buddy's name wouldn't be Frank, would it? Looks like his nose.
> 
> Not a bad day, all in all.


 After getting into a shootout with that damn gray fox and getting schooled... I am good ????, I'll get them later. No his name isn't Frank... ???? lol. He is friends with someone on Mountain Men if that helps confuse you ????. Yep it was a good day ???? thanx Glen


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys it's 33° here at 7:49 am High today 51° The news is saying up to 50" of snow up north.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*We just received another 8" of snow this afternoon and still lightly coming down---puts it at 184" for the winter and 58 for the month of Feb--------Guess I'm done til spring--come on June LOL*


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

How in the World is everyone? Still kicking just not as high! havent forgot yall and glad to see I still know most everyone though dont seem like many around. Cam i need you to pm me your address. I haven't forgotten you. Life has came from all directions and I just stopped moving forward for a good while but inching forward a little when I get the notion.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Holy Cow Hi Buddy I was just the other Day going to call you to see where you've been. Glad you finally showed up again .. We, Sharon and I should have been around Dallas by now this winter but health reasons have kept us home again this year. Sharon's Brother lives around Princeton by a Big Lake, forgot the name of lake--Haven't been there in quite some time ..She was down last summer when he had a small stroke---------Glad to see your post--*

*skip*


----------



## glenway

Was wondering about you, Big D. Don't always have to kick high. Glad you're still on the green side and hope you can stick around some.


----------



## hassell

Morning Big D, hope all is going well.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys it's 37° and snowflakes are falling... High today 42°. 74° by next Friday maybe ????

Welcome back Rodney! It's good to see your back!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Storm total of rain at my house. Also some pictures of Flagstaff sent to me by family. Crazy!























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Wow it's still snowing, and starting to stick...????


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Wow it's still snowing, and starting to stick...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20190222_074119.jpg


Wow, awesome! I hear Ed is buried! Lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Ya I've been following all this weather you all have been getting, glad I live north of you.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Here's a pic of the Superstition Mountains from my neighborhood...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

The road to my neighborhood... just looks cold


----------



## youngdon

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> How in the World is everyone? Still kicking just not as high! havent forgot yall and glad to see I still know most everyone though dont seem like many around. Cam i need you to pm me your address. I haven't forgotten you. Life has came from all directions and I just stopped moving forward for a good while but inching forward a little when I get the notion.


It's good to see your name back on a post Rodney. Thanks for the call my friend.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Good Morning Guys!!!! Well it was nice yesterday--But today it started snowing again just what we need--We're at 180+ inches and the weather Man is calling for 8-12 today and 3-5 tomorrow--The flakes are huge right now and will be contentious till 8 this evening. Don't know where I'm going to put it--------All my hunting plans are shot in the a&& for this Month. Bobcat season ends the first of March this week is the best for using Bobcat in heat sounds------Can't hardly get around on snowshoes tough going with them---Arizona dreaming LOL*


----------



## Mark Steinmann

With the rainy weather yesterday I took some time to Borax rub the remaining furs. Just 2 more cats and 2 more Fox to get stretched before dropping off for the NAFA auction. The 2 far left cats will be sent to the tannery for wall hangers.
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Nice getting rewarded for what you enjoy so much, Mark.

Hey, Eric...I was studying that picture you posted yesterday morning at 9:43 and never did figure out what kind of tractor that was.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Good looking Furs Mark----Nice put up-----------svb*


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Good Morning Guys & Gals----WE got another 12" of snow this Morning--------[195" and climbing]-*


----------



## hassell

That's a lot of snow Skip.


----------



## glenway

Was raining, but now it's sideways snow. Hiding indoors today.


----------



## kiyote

yer lucky ,was gonna go hiking but it nasty out.

after telling the ol lady to "hike" her knickers iggy: , I'm stuck out in the doghouse. :doh:

she doesn't seem to find me amusing like she used to. :naughty: :runforhills:


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Really glad to see you'all. sunk off in a dark hole since i talked wih everyone. Glad see see those I new still here. I make no promises to anyone but hope to be around more. Lost my mom on opening day Turkey season and father-in law Friday before Christmas. Lost interest in a lot of things for a good while. Cam I got 3 calls to send your way so please pm me your addy. Skip sorry if I missed your last tournament hope your health is allowing you to continue. Hassel man i sure miss your award winning Garlic. I wont never forget when that box showed up with a broken jar and when I opened it it filled my house with the most wonderful smell of garlic I have had. Ed I have a call blank I have held onto for years to make your duck call out of. Glen I got a owl hooter for you as well my friend. I got a crow call that I really think you will like but gonna have to make one for you. Don my friend thanks for keep in up with me and allowing the time i needed to find my way but staying in touch with me.This is my first family outside my blood and I will never forget that. Really glad to see all ya'll and hope life has treat you well.

Big D Rowdy 1


----------



## youngdon

We’re just glad to hear you’re in a better place. Never hesitate to call me ( that goes for all of you) If you don’t have my number PM me and I’ll give it to you.


----------



## glenway

That explains a lot, Rodney, and I'm glad you are pulling through. You're still the captain of the ship and always will be.


----------



## hassell

Well said Glen & Don. Keep your head up Big D, you're a big part of a lot of people's lives here.


----------



## C2C

Good to hear from you Rodney ,hope life has turned the corner for good now .
Minus 33 here this morning only one calf overnight and in the barn so hopefully can save his ears ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

hassell said:


> Well said Glen & Don. Keep your head up Big D, you're a big part of a lot of people's lives here.


That's a Big 10-4 --Big D, Glad your Back-You've been missed. Take care Buddy-

svb


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Good morning everyone----0 at get up---What a day yesterday-some areas got up to 2' of snow We received 13" but the wind was a killer up to 65 mph gust and blowing hard sounded like a freight train till late last night. Looked like we were living in a cloud at times what a white out Blizzard--so much snow has fallen the week-end that some building have collapsed, Furnisher store Wearhouse-Bus garage --friends Cow barn and my Daughter's storage shed , there's many more-----Wind is calm now and sky is clearing-There's at lease 2 1/2 ' of snow on my garage roof--I BETTER GET TO SHOVEING------------SVB*


----------



## glenway

Wild weather for sure, Skip. That weather is the type I always knew could happen during my 8 seasons deer hunting U.P. there. Oh, we would get the cold and snow most seasons from 1986 into the 1990s in Iron County, but it only teaches one to be prepared to hunker down and fight back at the proper time.

I had a 1971 3/4 ton Ford that was old when I bought it, but after an engine rebuild, suspension work, etc., that thing would power through some snow. Even though it was only 2-wheel drive, I'd pile on the weight and chain it up. Drove it from deer camp into Amasa with the chains on.

I think what people go through in the U.P. makes them a friendly bunch. Everyone can get in a pinch and use some help from time to time. And, when you're in the middle of Nowheresville, it's a dang good thing people are so helpful and friendly.

Anyway, that's my take on the folks of the U.P. - and I've been from the Mackinac Bridge, east to Cedarville, south, north and west all the way to Copper Harbor. Sure brings back some good memories.


----------



## murphyranch

Oklahoma weather has been playing its usual mind tricks here. Couple of nice days and it almost dries up some then another snow, rain, ice storm. Cows started calving heavily last Friday before a 3" snow. Had 39 new babies that night and all made it through fine. So far calf total as of today is 387. Not half done, but a good start.









Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Dang Murph, that’s a lot of critters hittin the ground.


----------



## glenway

Agreed, YD. And, it doesn't "take a village", either; it takes a cowboy!


----------



## C2C

Good job Murphy,nice to see calves on mostly dry ground ..that's not happening here...minus 24C here this morning with more snow on the way









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch

C2C said:


> Good job Murphy,nice to see calves on mostly dry ground ..that's not happening here...minus 24C here this morning with more snow on the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


Wow! That's brutally cold. Do you calve all of them in the barn? We ran cows at my grandpa's place north of Scottsbluff Nebraska until 2005 and I thought those winters were tough. Our biggest threat is when its 32* and raining and then it starts snowing or sleeting. Our cows can take the cold but wet and cold will kick our butts. Used to put bulls out the first of March until a couple of late winter storms and a bad Easter blizzard knocked our calf crop down to mid 70%-not conducive to making a profit. We backed the bull turnout another 30 to 45 days and its a lot better.

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

No Murphy , we only do about 50 heifers early starting about Feb 20th , a month before the main cow herd . We run less than half what you do , main herd of 300 older cows start end of March . Most times we get a few cold spells but nothing like the last 2 years . Im hoping it warms up before the older girls or we are in for a wreck like last year . Didn t lose many calves but lots of short ears and long nights . We had calves born last year the 3rd of May that froze their ears , it was the winter from Hell and I hope we never see that again .


----------



## murphyranch

C2C said:


> No Murphy , we only do about 50 heifers early starting about Feb 20th , a month before the main cow herd . We run less than half what you do , main herd of 300 older cows start end of March . Most times we get a few cold spells but nothing like the last 2 years . Im hoping it warms up before the older girls or we are in for a wreck like last year . Didn t lose many calves but lots of short ears and long nights . We had calves born last year the 3rd of May that froze their ears , it was the winter from Hell and I hope we never see that again .


February is the shortest month of the year but this one has drug on forever it seems. We've fought the mud, rain, snow and cold for too long. Hard on equipment, livestock and a mans attitude. I probably shouldn't complain, I wake up each morning with a heartbeat and able to work while others surely have it worse. Job security is one way of looking at it. Good luck and hope the weather cooperates.

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Murf---our local Farms get 100--to--120 calves and I thought that was a bunch---- Thanks for sharing--------svb


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Your Right there Glen --Wild weather for sure---I had to take Sharon to Green Bay Wi today for her eye check up--Some folks there were complaining about the cold and snow they have --I was laughing to myself--It was -3 there and I left home at 7am it was -10 and when I got to Koski's corners , 41 and M95 intersection it was -25 ---Had Breakfast in Pembine Wi it was -2. They don't even have 1/3 of the snow we have but its a lot for them. We had a Great Day though--Sharon's Right eye is healing Great--She did lose her left to diabetes though last year---Well it is what it is and the Doctor's have done a great job on her right--No need to go back for 6 months---ANOTHER STORM COMING-------skip*


----------



## C2C

You're right.Murphy,job security is one way to look at it . Thanx for the well wishes ,best to you too.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch

24* feels like 13 with freezing mist this morning. My horse is humped up so bad I could shove a football under the back of my saddle. Supposed to get a good coat of ice this morning.

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Another 2" last night and 12 above now-------Have a nice day everyone*


----------



## glenway

Gave the ol' Allis some exercise re-arranging about 4 inches this morning. No big deal. Just big fun.


----------



## youngdon

Sounds like fun too ! 72* at 2;00.......


----------



## glenway

It *was* fun, YD. Got to play twice after the county truck put the snow back in my driveways.

All clear now and 8 degrees at wake-up today.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Bright and sunny skies this morn but -8 at wake-up-------------------svb*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

The desert is looking more like a golf course with all the grass growing. Here's the ten day forecast... have a great day everyone ????


----------



## youngdon

I hope the rain comes through


----------



## prairiewolf

Hey guys, Good Morning. Thought I would let everyone know , I am still kicking, lol Still trying to get a remodel done on my shop and then I have to build another building at my house. I need a place to set up all my woodworking tools and right now everything is stacked on top of each other. Going to ride coast to coast come May 12th. Will be starting out in Ontario ,Ca on the 15 th and riding the Run For The Wall to honor vets, I will also attend the last year for Rolling Thunder, a Memorial Day Celebration in DC. Then plan on visiting the Jack Daniels Distillery and riding the Tail of the Dragon , which is supposedly the number one road in US for bikes and sports cars. I will try and check in once in awhile a little more often. nice to be back !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Hi Buddy----Glad your back------------Nice talking to you the other Day----That's going to be a Great Ride --Ride Safe- 10 Below this morning you better take a extra jacket LoL------later svb*


----------



## glenway

Was wondering about you, Ed. Sounds like you are in for a rewarding adventure on that bike. Thanks for checking in.

4 degrees at wake-up in Mid-Michigan.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... it's 61° @ 8:00 am. High today 81° Welcome back Ed!!! Have fun!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Good Morning. -8 at get-up today But sunny and clear---Beautiful out and no snow for a few days--* :biggrin:


----------



## pokeyjeeper

prairiewolf said:


> Hey guys, Good Morning. Thought I would let everyone know , I am still kicking, lol Still trying to get a remodel done on my shop and then I have to build another building at my house. I need a place to set up all my woodworking tools and right now everything is stacked on top of each other. Going to ride coast to coast come May 12th. Will be starting out in Ontario ,Ca on the 15 th and riding the Run For The Wall to honor vets, I will also attend the last year for Rolling Thunder, a Memorial Day Celebration in DC. Then plan on visiting the Jack Daniels Distillery and riding the Tail of the Dragon , which is supposedly the number one road in US for bikes and sports cars. I will try and check in once in awhile a little more often. nice to be back !


Prairiewolf that sounds like a great ride watch yourself on the dragon she have bitten many riders I did it last June the cheraholla (sp) skyway is a great ride also not as intense as the dragon and great views good luck ride safe


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

* HEATWAVE Bright and Sonny this morning 29 at 10am-----20 Deer in the yard---Critters are moving again---Snow is packing---But a storm is coming for Sunday----------Have a Great week-end--I'm going to enjoy these Temp's for awhile :hot:*


----------



## glenway

Made it to about 60 degrees yesterday afternoon. But, it all ended when the wind picked up and a hail storm ensued. Turned out to be a tornado, but we were on the outskirts of the twister and it wasn't a direct hit. Going out when the sun comes up to look for downed trees and other damage. Snow is gone and the migratory birds are arriving daily.


----------



## murphyranch

.









Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Is that a Vespa hog ?


----------



## youngdon

glenway said:


> Made it to about 60 degrees yesterday afternoon. But, it all ended when the wind picked up and a hail storm ensued. Turned out to be a tornado, but we were on the outskirts of the twister and it wasn't a direct hit. Going out when the sun comes up to look for downed trees and other damage. Snow is gone and the migratory birds are arriving daily.


Good luck with your trees. 220swift lost a big one in Colorado yesterday. Just missed his neighbors house.


----------



## glenway

Just a few limbs and lots of twigs. Two twisters damaged about 70 buildings and 10 were destroyed. First time since 1950 that twisters hit in this area in the month of March. Nobody hurt. Was a wild ride there for a few minutes.


----------



## youngdon

That is one thing I definitely don't miss about living back in that part of the country.


----------



## glenway

Understood, YD. Luck of the draw.

I did manage to get a bit of firewood courtesy of the storm, though. One limb in particular high in an elm tree has hung like the Sword of Damocles for years after being snapped by some straight-line winds. Too high for me to do anything about, so I just waited for the day when in hit the ground. That was yesterday.


----------



## murphyranch

.









Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Nice looking cattle Murph , but a little dark ...lol. I got the straight red ones ..Our pastures are a swamp right now with the melt on ..lots of straw being put out .


----------



## knapper

HERE IT IS GETTING INTO THE INTO THE 40S.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

youngdon said:


> That is one thing I definitely don't miss about living back in that part of the country.


 We get them once in a blue moon... like this one last week over Mesa Arizona. Good thing they don't land around here ????


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys it's 61° @ 6:41 am. High today 85° ☀ Hope no one is high and dry with all the flooding going on ????. I am going snake hunting today... I am not sure how my hunting buddy gets me to go looking for them after all these years of avoiding them ????.

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Well that's the last of the furs all finished up for NAFA. Will be dropping them off on Friday. Hope to get a picture of us three with all the furs before I drop them off. We'll be sending 9 Bobcats and 5 Grey Fox to auction and 2 Bobcats and 2 Grey Fox to the tannery.

- Mark









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

azpredatorhunter said:


> We get them once in a blue moon... like this one last week over Mesa Arizona. Good thing they don't land around here ???? 20190319_062653.png


I live on the west side, where the cardinals play. No chance of a touchdown here ! ????


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Mid 40's today-Boy have we lost the snow depth in the last 4 days--and still leaving fast :hot:*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys it's 60° @ 6:35 am. High today 80°. I didn't see any snakes... I am sure they were around but it's so green you couldn't see one anyway. Seen lots of flowers ????












View attachment 33705
View attachment 33707


----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## azpredatorhunter

Mark Steinmann said:


> Well that's the last of the furs all finished up for NAFA. Will be dropping them off on Friday. Hope to get a picture of us three with all the furs before I drop them off. We'll be sending 9 Bobcats and 5 Grey Fox to auction and 2 Bobcats and 2 Grey Fox to the tannery.
> - Mark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Nice Mark ???????? Don't forget to get your bobcats tagged before you send them...


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Nice Mark  Don't forget to get your bobcats tagged before you send them...


Haha yep, heading to G&F today to get the tags! Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*NICE Looking furs Mark----well handled--------------*

*svb*


----------



## C2C

Nice day here sunny and +8,but looking for showers and a touch of snow tomorrow. Had a nice self of twins this morning









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

How rare is it for them to have twins? Sure would be a load to expel!


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> How rare is it for them to have twins? Sure would be a load to expel!


Weve had 3 sets so far out of 100 births..this is her second year calving ,bull and heifer calf ..likely weigh 150#s together ..I'll try and weigh em tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

my brother calls his daughter a heifer .

when appaled (mostly women) confront him for doing it :naughty: , he just shrugs and says , "well she ain't had a calf yet . what else would I call her. :biggrin:


----------



## C2C

kiyote said:


> my brother calls his daughter a heifer .
> 
> when appaled (mostly women) confront him for doing it :naughty: , he just shrugs and says , "well she ain't had a calf yet . what else would I call her.


As Larry the cable guy would say....he means it in a good Chritian way ..lol

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

C2C said:


> As Larry the cable guy would say....he means it in a good Chritian way ..lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


some just think this is horrible behavior for a father. I think she's lucky he remembers to grain her.


----------



## knapper

Spring seems to be here the snow is melting and we changed out two sets of studded tires today.


----------



## glenway

Spring is trying to break through in Mid-Michigan, too. Some snow flurries this morning at 22 degrees. Lots of rain Saturday and then a bit of snow. Robins were picking frozen worms off the roads.

Go Spartans!


----------



## Sam Serafin

Here in Fulton county NY, Temp suppose to reach 52 degrees here. We still have some patches of snow, now were ready for the rain.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*28 here this morning with 1/8th inch of snow--real slippery on the roads this morning--rained some last night too!!--Seen a Pretty Red Fox around 12 am--To Bad season is closed--Hope it make Babies for next year-----going to get up to 45 today---Have a good week*

*svb*


----------



## hassell

Suppose to get a week of rain here, garlic sticking through the straw.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Suppose to get a week of rain here, garlic sticking through the straw.


I believe you Rick about the rain , we ended up with 6 " of wind from that rain .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Lol


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*One inch of snow here but warm be gone by noon-----Have a great day-------*


----------



## youngdon

glenway said:


> Go Spartans!


The Spartans played well, TExasTech hit some timely shots.


----------



## glenway

Texas Tech's showing the world how to play "D." The Spartans were beat soundly. Glad it doesn't really matter in the scheme of things.


----------



## knapper

Snow and rain at this time. The ground is white and it will make the roads a mess. Took a friends boat down and put it in the water in Whittier yester day.


----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*63 today---Our Snow is all but gone----Dang it was nice today. rest of the month is going to be OK----Seen a coyote in the field next to home this morning was trotting fast no chance for a shot---First coyote I've seen here since Oct 27-18---have seen a Nice Big Bobcat on trail cam and a few fox--------But season was over March 1----Well have a nice Easter everyone----------God Bless*


----------



## kiyote

happy easter to you and the rest of this site also.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Happy Easter everyone... it's 67° @ 7 am. Only 84° today ????


----------



## C2C

Had a nice day yesterday for Easter dinner with the family ..interrupted by a cow with twins . Both were backwards ,first had both ft down and just a tail there,second at least half back ft there ..11 yr old mama with her 3rd set of twins









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

She’s like, “dude, could you have cleaned me up before taking the picture “ ?


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> She's like, "dude, could you have cleaned me up before taking the picture " ?


Lol...ya guess that's not her best angle .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

If people only knew what it takes to "make" a burger...

Holy cow!


----------



## murphyranch

C2C said:


> Had a nice day yesterday for Easter dinner with the family ..interrupted by a cow with twins . Both were backwards ,first had both ft down and just a tail there,second at least half back ft there ..11 yr old mama with her 3rd set of twins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


 I'm pretty sure this thing was going to be twins but never separated. 6 legs, 2 tails, both sex organs and a curved spine. Got the cow penned up and started to put my OB chains on its feet and after getting 2 front feet secured I found another foot and then another. Couldn't pull it so I had do a C-section on her to try and get some salvage out of the cow. Didn't work. I told the wife I'm looking for a taxidermist to mount this thing. She quickly told me not be thinking about putting it in the living room. Stuck it in a freezer in the shop. Might put it in the house some day when it's frozen stiff and see what kind of reaction I get.























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

THat's wild looking. A shame though.

Do either of you see a lot of odd stuff or is it a rare occurance.


----------



## glenway

Kinda like one of John Madden's turkeys.


----------



## C2C

Rare occurance,....luckily. hope your calving has gone well Murphy.. we are down to about 30 and will be glad when its over









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

I got a text last night from a neighbor at about 10 ..said there was a.sow grizz and 2 big Cubs 2 miles south of us in the afternoon headed our way . First time I've ever checked cow at night with my 12 gauge defender on my back

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Ya they are out and about here also, be careful out there.


----------



## murphyranch

youngdon said:


> THat's wild looking. A shame though.
> 
> Do either of you see a lot of odd stuff or is it a rare occurance.


I usually see 1 odd something every year along with the occasional 100 plus pound calf. The one hanging from my bale bed weighed #125. The other had no bottom jaw.
















Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Morning folks ..-7 C heres this morning . We had a mini blizzard yesterday morning that gave us 3/4 " of rain then 4 " of horizontal snow at 60 mph .
Lasted only 8 hrs and cleared at about dark . Pic is from 230 this morning when I saw the final hfr give birth ,,now only 20 left with the cows









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Great Pic-----Thanks for sharing the new born*


----------



## glenway

So, is the heifer now a cow? Seems fitting.

I must say it's incomprehensible to me what you, Murph, Cat go through. Makes me think of all the whining people out there who are always pushing for more sick days, more pay, more insurance, personal days, vacation days, snow days, Holidays, funeral days, Presidents' days and so forth.

Funny how the self-sufficient gets none, yet gets the job done no matter what.

Well done!


----------



## hassell

Well said Glen, dedicated farmers are a rare commodity these days.


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> So, is the heifer now a cow? Seems fitting.
> 
> I must say it's incomprehensible to me what you, Murph, Cat go through. Makes me think of all the whining people out there who are always pushing for more sick days, more pay, more insurance, personal days, vacation days, snow days, Holidays, funeral days, Presidents' days and so forth.
> 
> Funny how the self-sufficient gets none, yet gets the job done no matter what.
> 
> Well done!


Thanx Glen , long hours yes but we enjoy 99% of them . I dont have near the cows that some guys do but it's a full time job come calving . 
We calve out 250 of the 300 in a 60 acre pasture close to the house ,checking with a quad . My son put a counter on the gate post with intentions of flipping it every time he went in to look . That was 5 weeks ago and he quit punching it at a little over 200 , and that was in week 3 ..lol. ups and downs for sure but nothing as beautiful as a new born, be it human or calf ...
Today was a beautiful day now that the storm has passed .









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

If only we humans were so protective of our voiceless offspring.


----------



## kiyote

glenway said:


> If only we humans were so protective of our voiceless offspring.


what you say is true BUT we would also be overrun with liberals without abortion.

not for abortion just being a glass half full kind of guy.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys 65° @ 6:21 am. High today 90°

Have a great day everyone ????


----------



## murphyranch

Over 5 inches of rain the last 2 days with a chilly north wind and a cool 53. Definitely set our calf working schedule back a few days.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

We're getting it, too. Glad I got my root crops in already.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... it's 68° @ 7:52 am. High today 95°

Well I have been without a vehicle for months, the Jeep's transmission took a crap and I just couldn't see spending $2000 to rebuild it... plus I didn't have the $2000. So eventually I put it on offer up for $1500 and didn't get any offers, just a few weirdos asking questions... Then I put it on Craigslist and a few more weirdos asked about it... "What does it sound like?"... "I'll give you $300 today"..."I 'll trade you my old car and you give me $1200"... then Melvin from Texas called and I agreed to sell it to him for $1000 because he was going to have it shipped to Texas. "The tow truck will be there this weekend"... Saturday nothing, Sunday nothing... Tuesday a auto shop called and said the tow truck broke down and they are trying to get here ????. Next thing I know a tow truck is outside and the driver had $1000 cash in hand...sweet! Now I'm shopping for a vehicle on Craigslist and all I have saved up is $1500. Well just about every vehicle for $1500 or less doesn't run or is a pos. I did find one car that was on there for awhile, they wanted $1775... I call the guy and he said I am the first one to look at it...???? I take it around the block and I ask him what is his lowest price ???? he said $1500... I said deal and shook his hand.


----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## azpredatorhunter

Needless to say... I'm happy with it ????. The inside is disgusting.... No cigarette burn holes in the headliner or seats! The seats don't have any rips or stains! The cigarette lighter has never been used! Ice cold AC..! Hmmm. I'm not sure what to think ????.


----------



## youngdon

Congrats Eric. Glad to hear you got some wheels


----------



## glenway

Good deal, Eric. Wont' be of much use on those trails, though.

I just bought a truck from Florida sight unseen. My friend, MT, was down there and he was looking for me. Found an 03 GMC half ton with tool boxes and ice cold air. Made a deal over the phone and am having it shipped to Michigan for a fee of $950. Best thing: No rust. And, that's why I took the plunge. Don't get it for another 3 weeks but I'll have a daily driver then.

I took on some renovation work for a building developer and have been running up the miles on a lease car. Had to do something else.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

[quote name="glenway" post="342669" timestamp="1556915425"]Good deal, Eric. Wont' be of much use on those trails, though.

Thanx Don and Glen.

Glen there's more than one way to skin a cat... I was thinking bigger tires ????


----------



## youngdon

You should spring for the mud flaps too !


----------



## murphyranch

Got almost an inch last night. Seems to rain every other night. We've picked up more than 6 inches in the last week. It is going to be bat-crap crazy around here when it dries up. We're so far behind on getting our grass cattle processed and calves worked. Gonna be some big calves drug to the fire this year. Wanted to cut some oats we planted but that has turned into a graze out project. Brome should make a lot of hay this year if it dries out. Shouldn't be griping, we are always 10 days away from a drought.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Dang... 6”s here and I’d be in Mexico. Do you suppose they’d give me food, shelter and medical care?


----------



## kiyote

youngdon said:


> Dang... 6"s here and I'd be in Mexico. Do you suppose they'd give me food, shelter and medical care?


sure . in a 6x6 cell


----------



## murphyranch

Last night there was a 10% chance of scattered storms. We got over 3 inches in less than 1 hour. Go north or south of us a couple miles and they got 1/2 inch. We pushed fence back up, fixed water gaps and fixed washed out roads all day. Calling for a major storm tomorrow night, maybe they will get it wrong.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Good to hear you have water Murphy, even tho it may seem excessive at times it's like you say , only 10 days of hi winds away from a drought . Weve been short on water here this spring but got 3/4" of rain yesterday and woke up to an inch of snow this morning . Believe me I'll take it . Calves are all branded just waiting for enough grass to turn out. Bulls in with replacement heifers and next years crop of calves on the way .









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys it's 59° at 7:25 am. High today 69° ????... Kind of strange for this time of year... the average temperature for May is around 94° and 104° for June.

Global warming I imagine


----------



## kiyote

azpredatorhunter said:


> Good morning guys it's 59° at 7:25 am. High today 69° ... Kind of strange for this time of year... the average temperature for May is around 94° and 104° for June.
> 
> Global warming I imagine


sun is going into a cooling cycle. can't wait till the 70 degree summers git here


----------



## C2C

kiyote said:


> sun is going into a cooling cycle. can't wait till the 70 degree summers git here


Not me .. give me the good old days when summer was summer and winter was winter..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

58* F at 5:30 this AM. Gotta love this March weather in May. High today will be 81*F. It'll get windy this afternoon as another front moves through. 
Flagstaff AZ. Has ski runs still open they got a few more inches yesterday.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*afternoon Gents---------47 at 2pm high of 51 today and low of 35-----Boy Spring is finally here :hot:*


----------



## C2C

Morning gents +9 here this morning and no wind..hard to believe . Heading to the mountains this afternoon to try and find a bear for my nephew before the forecast rain starts this evening . Bought a nee to ke fifth wheel last night ,sweet deal with very little use...2005 24 ft ,used only 10 times since they got it and still has that new smell .









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Pretty fancy digs there Cam, enjoy and good luck.


----------



## youngdon

Nice digs Cam. It’ll sure beat sleeping on the ground.


----------



## C2C

Well.i have the coyotes to thank for this trailer At the start of the year I told my wife if I make enough on coyotes I will get you a new one ..so we did .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Well...after some talking to I was nominated for and took the position of Vice President of the Phoenix Varmint Callers Club. The new president and I are attempting to bring the club back to its roots this next season... that is to make it a hunting focused club again!

Wish me luck...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Congrats Mark ! Would you post the info for the club in a thread. Meeting times, dates and location along with dues and any other pertinent information.


----------



## youngdon

C2C said:


> Morning gents +9 here this morning and no wind..hard to believe . Heading to the mountains this afternoon to try and find a bear for my nephew before the forecast rain starts this evening . Bought a nee to ke fifth wheel last night ,sweet deal with very little use...2005 24 ft ,used only 10 times since they got it and still has that new smell .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


Being in the cattle business I might suggest you change the model name on that camper......


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> Congrats Mark ! Would you post the info for the club in a thread. Meeting times, dates and location along with dues and any other pertinent information.


Yeah sure will! I'll put up a thread tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> Being in the cattle business I might suggest you change the model name on that camper......


Hahaha..you are a thinker ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Mark Steinmann said:


> Well...after some talking to I was nominated for and took the position of Vice President of the Phoenix Varmint Callers Club. The new president and I are attempting to bring the club back to its roots this next season... that is to make it a hunting focused club again!
> Wish me luck...
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Congratulations VP Mark!???????? 
You know I would go to the meetings if I lived closer. What's your excuse Don?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... well our cool weather is coming to an end. It's 78° @ 6:59 am.


----------



## youngdon

azpredatorhunter said:


> Congratulations VP Mark!????????
> You know I would go to the meetings if I lived closer. What's your excuse Don?


No excuses here. Just never wanted to.


----------



## C2C

Cool morning here today ,only+5 C..Went to check cows and watched a young grizz catch 2.new mule fawn ..got to within 125 yds so pic isn't great .. He has no fear of us ...I hope he leaves my calves alone









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

azpredatorhunter said:


> Good morning guys... well our cool weather is coming to an end. It's 78° @ 6:59 am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20190607_065643.jpg


on the plus side the hotter it gets the skimpier the ladies outfits get also.


----------



## hassell

C2C said:


> Cool morning here today ,only+5 C..Went to check cows and watched a young grizz catch 2.new mule fawn ..got to within 125 yds so pic isn't great .. He has no fear of us ...I hope he leaves my calves alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


There is not much they can't take down if their mind is set on it, hopefully they don't have a taste for beef calves.


----------



## C2C

So true Rick ...had a bull delivered from a rancher in the mountains today . When I told him about the bear he said" be glad hes after deer , they are eating calves my way ".

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Is there any recourse you can take, legally, if he does start eating your livelyhood ?


----------



## C2C

If , and I hope it doesnt happen we can try and seek compensation from the govt thru fish and wildlife 
. Not very hopeful tho ,a local farm had 16 sheep.killed 2 years ago and still waiting g for a check 
.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

A guy woukdnt dare take matters into his own hands ,get in less trouble shooting a person .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

C2C said:


> A guy woukdnt dare take matters into his own hands ,get in less trouble shooting a person .
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


Oh so true up here.


----------



## kiyote

same goes for the wolves here in idaho. only a fool would risk the penalties .

about 15 years ago . before we had a season on wolves ,I was driving up to the hills to meet my brother and his father in law . I saw three wolves . this was about a year or two before the seasons finally opened and they had zero fear of humans.

I watched them from my truck for about a half hour , just milling about on the snow flat about two hundred yards away. when I stopped they looked up at me but after a few minutes they pretty much just ignored me.

after half hour or so ,I just drove away as I had somewhere to be.

when I met up with my brother I told them I had seen three wolves on the way up.

father in law asked."did you shoot the sumbitches?"

I told him I gut shot two so the bullet would pass through and they would run away from the road to die and was gonna shoot the third but decided to let him live to clean up all evidence.

he said ." really!

I then told him ," yeah . then when I crossed the bridge by the reservoir . I tossed my gun in the river , so there would be no evidence!

he got all excited and said, "really!!!!!!"

I told him," no. I'M not a fracking idiot!" :mrgreen:


----------



## youngdon

C2C said:


> If , and I hope it doesnt happen we can try and seek compensation from the govt thru fish and wildlife
> . Not very hopeful tho ,a local farm had 16 sheep.killed 2 years ago and still waiting g for a check
> .
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


Thaty's the way it is here with wolves. You can't even protect your dog.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys it's 85° at 5:45 am. ☀110° today ☀112° tomorrow...


----------



## C2C

Morning folks 55 degrees here this morning , .25 inch of rain last night . Started pivots for one last circle before we cut in weeks , hay looks good.









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Happy fathers day to all the dads out there , we had an enjoyable picnic with all the kids and grandkids at the lake in our pasture .
View attachment 33989


Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Happy fathers day to all the dads out there , we had an enjoyable picnic with all the kids and grandkids at the lake in our pasture .








Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Now that is a happy looking clan, probably have a loading dock for when the grocery truck shows up. Great pic..


----------



## youngdon

C2C said:


> Happy fathers day to all the dads out there , we had an enjoyable picnic with all the kids and grandkids at the lake in our pasture .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image-1.jpg
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


That little rascal up front looks like a troublemaker. Cute as a bug but trouble just the same.


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> That little rascal up front looks like a troublemaker. Cute as a bug but trouble just the same.


You must know him ....lol. the little fart behind him is no angel either .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Some kids you can just tell !

We usually grow up to be pretty good people though.


----------



## C2C

Lol..wouldn't trade all you rough stock for the world Don ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Morning from rainy Alberta ..+10 C this morning and more showers on the way .
.not very good haying weather . Had a rash of foot rot in one pasture so we moved them into the next one, it should last them awhile .









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

We are in the 70's here and it is about a month early they say. just a trace of rain in the area, a fires burning and on the Kenai area with smoke covering the mountains in our area.


----------



## hassell

We got some much needed rain over the weekend, monsoon yesterday as soon as I got off work, not much done for chores.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys, summer has arrived... as far as next week's temps, they are just guessing.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

It's hard to believe that it's been 29 years since I was working out in the open desert welding on June 26th. 1990 when the temperature hit ????122 °F (????50 °C ). I am getting old ???????????? Whenever someone says it's hot out, I just shake my head. ????☀????


----------



## kiyote

79 today. it's hot out. :hot:

actually pretty nice . it is usually 100 by now. so far been an unusually cool summer. but it comin.


----------



## knapper

We are to get up to low 80's today, hot and smokey due to wild fires. They have closed down some of the roads due to the smoke and we don't alternate routes.


----------



## youngdon

How is retirement treating you Barry ? Are you staying out of trouble with the wife ?


----------



## knapper

Most of the time, it has been such a busy time with getting the boat in the water and hunting that is the first day I have set around all day to recoup from the start of retirement.Have a hunt for moose planed for this fall and boating all summer.


----------



## youngdon

I'm glad to hear you are enjoying retirement, if you aren't you may as well go back to work.


----------



## glenway

It had to happen with all the rain we've received this season: skeeters! Now the heat has arrived with them.


----------



## youngdon

Yikes ! Yet another reason I love Arizona. Very few mosquitoes.


----------



## kiyote

yep them thangs'll suck the life oughta ya ,faster then a democrat!


----------



## hassell

Got bit by the first one of the season, 5 am.., lucky so far this time of year.


----------



## kiyote

ain't seen much of skeeters this year yet but have been on a mission to kill every bee and yellerjacket I run across.


----------



## C2C

Plus 10 C here this morning ,and calm ..could use some wind Rick to dry the hay I cut yesterday
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Good looking field! What kind of bales?


----------



## hassell

Great pic's, west wind sent.


----------



## C2C

glenway said:


> Good looking field!
> 
> What kind of bales?​


All big rounds ..1450 #s.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

I knew it would be the large ones. Very common here, too. A local farmer uses the large rectangular bales. Sure beats the small-bale operations for efficiency but the small square bales are still popular for those that cannot handle the big stuff. Local farmers have had a phenomenal first cutting with all the rain we've had.

I just cut my shooting range and the grass was about 5 feet tall. Did it with my Simplicity zero turn and 61-inch deck. Grass was so tall, had to go over it several times but got 'er done.

Mid 80s this week with a 100 percent chance of skeeters.


----------



## C2C

+5 here this morning..not a nice day in camp. Light rain and fog ..hay still wont dry and spent yesterday trying to fix a water line in the yard ...
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Hmmmm.....


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> Hmmmm.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C3BC2656-E995-4523-B427-09BBE0633E12.jpeg


Trade you...lol

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

No thanks! Mines fixed now. I’ll come help if you need it.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Lol... I just fixed the neighbors irrigation leak the other day. He dug the hole and I got tired of looking at it so I fixed it.


----------



## C2C

azpredatorhunter said:


> Lol... I just fixed the neighbors irrigation leak the other day. He dug the hole and I got tired of looking at it so I fixed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20190701_091249.jpg


World needs more.folks like you AZ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Plus 16C here this morning with a nice westerly breeze, perfect hating weather with no rain in sight for 10 days . Finally got my place baled last night ,471 bales ,100 more than last year and price is risky hi, I'm a blessed man . Had quite the ordeal with it ,a light shower every 3 days and couldnt get it dry but still.in good shape and sold . Now on to get the ranches hay done ...By the way, thx for the wind Rick ,just what we needed to dry out the hay .
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*wow!!!! Bet the YOTES were running those wind rows look'en for mice and stuff :hunter:*


----------



## catcapper

Yep--- that's probably a treat for the coyotes Skip. My cow dogs can't wait to run the windrows to do some mouse'in after I rake a field.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... 90° @ 6:32 am. High today 114° that's 45.556° Celsius ???? Have a great day everyone


----------



## hassell

You can have it.


----------



## youngdon

83 for a high today in Pinetop! Possible rain in a bit. We had enough to wash the dust off the truck yesterday. It dropped the temps 15-20 degrees F in a matter of minutes.


----------



## knapper

We had 90 for a high last week making it an all time high.


----------



## C2C

Morning fellas...first cut hay all done finally and off. Fields fertilized and water on its 2nd circle . Outstanding crop, one more to go and snare season will soon be here









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

This field of green feed barley was 5ft tall, was being the key word. A heavy thunderstorm laid it down and its gonna be a little harder to cut now
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Great pic's, it was a light show here last night.


----------



## youngdon

We had some wind and rain last night along with the light show. Things started when it was still light out and continued until frst light this morning. According to my neighbor there was one(1) piece of hail....

The wife and I left last week and went up north where its cool and played in the pines. The ice bin in our freezer at home got a little stale, so I threw it in the back yard to melt and water a spot in the grass. As it melted down I heard my neighbor out in his front yard so I threw a single small piece over the fence. He latter told me he heard it hit and found it. I put the trash out a few minutes later and he had to ask if I had any hail. I think the sudden outburst of laughter gave me away. I had to sneak over to his driveway three times this morning to put a piece of ice on the hood of his car just to giggle to myself.


----------



## glenway

Hail yeah.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

As of yesterday Furbearer Season opened in AZ. Still way too hot in 80% of the state to be enjoyable(109° here currently). Another couple months and then its game on...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

Our all time high was set last month of 90. today it is low 70s, and that is hot for us. Lows getting down to 55 or so.


----------



## kiyote

been flirting with 100 for the past week here .

this summer overall has been the coolest we have had. good thing they changed the name of global warming. :hot: :teeth:


----------



## youngdon

3:00am and it’s 91*....


----------



## hassell

Hopefully some rain with the thunder storms rolling through this weekend, keep the forest fires in check.


----------



## kiyote

only supposed to be a high of 80 for next two days . then back to low 90s


----------



## knapper

We have real bad situation here, Wind from last weekend has fanned up the wild fires that were under control and we now have road closures and evactiuations of areas in the lower part or southern part of the state. Air quiliaty in anchorage is bad and about 50 structures have burned around willow area. They closed the road going to Kenai yesterday and opened it up today at noon, we only have one road into the Kenai Penisala. The road to Fairbanks is closed and only one lane traffic when open. We had winds of 50-60 miles per hour last weekend. The northern part of the state has high water from rain and are at flood stage. It going to be a bumpy ride up here for awhile.


----------



## kiyote

fires and flooding in alasky. must be caused by the global warmin. :hot: :wink:


----------



## knapper

Tomorrow we pull the boat for the season. Its that time of year.


----------



## catcapper

Had 31* at 0430 yesterday morning--- elk season is on and the aspens are start'in to show their gold.

awprint:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Good Morning Guy's and Gal's---------Color is starting here too some Red maples showing up-----Beautiful Morning so far--------We'er going to Vulcan Mi for my Good Buddy's Mark and his Best friend Gini's Marriage this afternoon----Calls for a couple of Beers tonight and some dancing --------------------------*

*Have a Great Week-end everyone*


----------



## youngdon

Starting to cool off here a bit too it was 77 at 6:45 this AM. Everything is still blooming though.


----------



## glenway

Perfect weather today. Low humidity, 70s, and a breeze.

Haven't picked a single melon yet and don't know if I'll get one because of the bad weather early. Got some monsters out there but nothing close yet. May run out of time but I had to try.

Squirrels at dawn tomorrow.


----------



## knapper

We are getting rain, much needed and wanted. Temps high in the mid 50's and low to 40 but, that is about to change and get cooler.


----------



## glenway

The perfect weather in Mid-Michigan continues.

Hired an old friend to help me with some house siding and interior renovation work. Pulled him away from a low-paying job (irrigation work) that'll dry up soon. Happy helper! Happy Glen!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... I hope we are done with the triple digits for awhile. So far this year the monsoon hasn't produced but a 1/2" of rain... we are about 2 3/4" shy of the normal monsoon rainfall. But today that might change...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

It was hit and miss yesterday... Apache Junction got 3.23" of rain, and Tornado near New River...


----------



## youngdon

We got just over an inch in Goodyear.


----------



## knapper

We were without much rain for two months and now we are caught up and ahead some. We have some snow on the tops of the mountains and had some frost in the mornings. Our highs are in to the low 50s yet.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

With a break in the extreme heat they are starting to get hungry and are willing to move. 91 for the high yesterday where I was at in AZ.

Got my first "Stumpy" Coyote with the trusty shotgun.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Morning Mark-----Nice Dog---You guys sure have warm temps. Should be in the low 50"s here the coming week but still to warm LOL----------47 right now and high of 57 today-----------------Have a Great Week*


----------



## glenway

We are finishing up a perfect weather week in Mid-Michigan. Temps around 70 degrees each day and sunshine with low humidity. Hard to believe this is October weather. Just plucked my remaining watermelons yesterday - unheard of to get watermelons this late. Gave Bullwinkle a 30-pounder and he's taking it to work today for sharing.

Looks like the spectacular weather and mild conditions end today, however. Rain approaching and temperatures to drop quite a bit.

Sure is good to be alive!


----------



## catcapper

:cold:----> 3* here at 0605.

awprint:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Morning Guys--------51 and rain here at my place----Had a Great week ----*


----------



## glenway

The rain has moved in and so has Fall. Those late 2 melons weighed 26lb,15oz and 25lb, 2.5oz. All done with growing stuff except some grass seed in a few areas. All in all a great season it turned out to be.

I was wondering about you in those mountains, Cat. Lots of heavy snow reports coming in from the West. Swampbuck may get some next.

Got ahead of the weather yesterday and took down these dead, widow-maker spruces for some garage wood. Burns hot and fast but good enough for the garage. (Sorry about the sideways pic.)


----------



## catcapper

Only got an inch of snow out of this storm, but it was cold. Daytime temp today got up to 56*.

Yer gonna have to cut up quite a few trees that size to make a cord Glen. You see firewood and I see 4X4 bed bunks lay'in all over the ground.LOL. I haul some good spruce in throughout the season that takes a bit more to load and move.


----------



## youngdon

Still wearing shorts and t shirts here.


----------



## hassell

Been -3 to -5 C here all week, shorts & t shirt weather.


----------



## knapper

Help all of our snow is melting and temps. are 40-50 send some snow!!


----------



## C2C

Another dose of winter here again today..4 in snow and -10 C...fed one bunch of cows this morning shipping calves to auction tomorrow, prices are strong.









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## catcapper

That breed is catch'in on around here too--- white back cattle--- hope ya do good on your calves fella.

awprint:


----------



## hassell

Good luck on the auction, any loose ones send my way..


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Good luck on the auction, any loose ones send my way..


Thanx Rick , funny you should say that ...2 stray yearlings have shown up at the neighbors, no tags no brands , maybe they are yours ?

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

C2C said:


> Thanx Rick , funny you should say that ...2 stray yearlings have shown up at the neighbors, no tags no brands , maybe they are yours ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


 Ya those fence jumpers can sure put on the miles, I'll be there tonight to pick them up.


----------



## glenway

Rained all day yesterday.

Today

Rain. High 47F. Winds NNE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 100%. Rainfall near a half an inch.

Tonight

Light snow this evening will give way to some clearing late. Low 31F. Winds WNW at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of snow 100%. Snow accumulations less than one inch. Winds could occasionally gust over 40 mph.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... 41° here at 7:07 am. High today 76° burr ???? the I'll take the 10 day forecast.


----------



## youngdon

Yeah it’s tough living here this time of year.....


----------



## fr3db3ar

everybody hates AZ in the fall and winter.........unless they live there in the summer.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*1 1/2" OF SNOW THIS MORNING-------THINK I'LL HEAD TO AZ THIS WINTER*


----------



## kiyote

don't matter the season, arizona is to damn hot


----------



## youngdon

Not as hot as California has been lately.


----------



## fr3db3ar

I'm surprised I dont see you 2 on AZ gun owners

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

youngdon said:


> Not as hot as California has been lately.


I see the Donald threatened to withhold aid from California if they don't start doing a better job managing their lands for fire prevention.

he won't do it but he's not wrong and I am glad he had the guts to say it. atriot:


----------



## fr3db3ar

the entire country pays for California's mis-management. And folks are trying to create more Californias.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

Got back from hunting moose in Fairbanks yesterday and the low in the morning was 2 to-2 depending on which sign you want to beleive.

did not see any moose tracks even.


----------



## glenway

First good snow is falling and will be all day.

Bullwinkle is coming over in a couple hours to help me with some construction repairs on a deer blind some 16 feet off the ground at the far end of my property some 1/2 mile away. It's only getting colder, so we gotta get it done before Friday - opening day of firearms deer season. Got the .450 Bushmaster dialed in with 260-grain Federa Fusion ammo.


----------



## youngdon

Raining cats and dogs here. More to come tomorrow.


----------



## catcapper

Your storm is headed our way--- were get'in snow now.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon

We got snow in the northern part of the state. We’ll send you some more for the next few days.


----------



## hassell

Had a couple days of rain, snow up higher.


----------



## glenway

Hitting 50 degrees here in Mid-MIchigan today with plenty of rain. Snow has been reduced to piles only.

I heard some places in the Southwest are getting a season's average annual total of rain in one day. The washes will be raging.


----------



## kiyote

send it all tis way!


----------



## azpredatorhunter

fr3db3ar said:


> I'm surprised I dont see you 2 on AZ gun owners
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Am I missing something Fred?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... it's 52° and raining. High today 58°. It's raining hard enough to get the waterfalls in the Superstition Mountains flowing. It's been a while.


----------



## youngdon

Just over 2” so far that’s more than all of our four month monsoon season. More on the way !


----------



## glenway

Yeah, yeah. But, it's a dry rain.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Yep we've gotten just over 2" in N. Phoenix over the last 2 days. A nice time to be home for a week and a half. My second son (Logan) was born last Thursday. 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Congratulations to your family Mark. Looks like he’s taking aim already.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> Congratulations to your family Mark. Looks like he's taking aim already.


Haha I see that now that you mention it. Thank you Don.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Congrats. on the new addition.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Congratulations Mr & Mrs Mark-----Fisher's and new Hunters to be with you for sure :fishing:** -- :hunter4:** ---Congrats again*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Wow Congratulations Mark!


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Thank you all. I look forward to taking them both on their first hunts in the future.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Now I'm a little disappointed with the name Mark ???? You could have named him Eric or something ???? Maybe even; Ed, Don, Hassell, Catcapper, Knapper, C2C, Skip, Pokeyjeepers, Murphy, Glen, Ruger, Rodney, Tim, Fred, or Kiyote ????. Hope I didn't leave anyone out.

I guess Logan will work ????


----------



## youngdon

Funny , he doesn’t look like a wolverine at all.


----------



## glenway

Very good news, Mark. What does the the little one's big brother think of his new partner?


----------



## C2C

Morning folks , November 27 and we are on our fourth winter storm warning of the year already...temp is -10 C with blowing snow ,expecting upwards of 14"...man I love winter, best time of the year . Snares go out on the weekend
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann

glenway said:


> Very good news, Mark. What does the the little one's big brother think of his new partner?


Big brother is very happy to have a little brother finally! 4 years inbetween them so I'm sure big bro will have fun teaching little bro things.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

C2C said:


> Morning folks , November 27 and we are on our fourth winter storm warning of the year already...temp is -10 C with blowing snow ,expecting upwards of 14"...man I love winter, best time of the year . Snares go out on the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


 Ya I've been following your winter storms this year, just getting the wind storm here right now, buttoned things down before I went to work last night.


----------



## youngdon

I don’t envy you those temps or the snow Cam. It was 44 here this morning. It’s supposed to rain the next two days here.


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> I don't envy you those temps or the snow Cam. It was 44 here this morning. It's supposed to rain the next two days here.


It's not that bad , last 4 days of deer rifle season so when snow stops tonite the rest of the week should be great ..what a time to have the 4wd crater in my truck 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Just took this pic of some regulars. Been feeding them all along and good to see them on Thanksgiving.

Hope everyone has a good holiday.


----------



## youngdon

Happy and Safe Thanksgiving to you all ! 
Happy and Safe Thursday to hassell and C2C !


----------



## C2C

youngdon said:


> Happy and Safe Thanksgiving to you all !
> Happy and Safe Thursday to hassell and C2C !


Thanx Don and we both hope you folks have a great holiday as well . We all have lots to be thankful for..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

C2C said:


> We all have lots to be thankful for..
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


I know I do for sure.


----------



## hassell

Hope everyone has a happy Thanksgiving, though ours was awhile ago I don't mind a extra dinner. -- Hint.


----------



## C2C

Nicer morning here for.last day of deer season ...clear andminus 14 and no wind so far .,much better than the minus 26 C yesterday. Can hardly wait to start snaring monday

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Morning everyone from Southern Alberta.... move the cows this morning into another field -9 + clear no-wind as of yet heading out to check the snare line shortly









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Nice pic..


----------



## C2C

You just keep sending new snow Rick , that's ok ..beats the wind ..another 4 in this morning..checking snares this afternoon

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Nice looking day here today ,-5C and no wind...yet ..may try some calling after snare check and chores are done..had a good chat with fellow member a day ago , hes sending me a care package for the calling season and I cant wait to try it ..thank you .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

You’re gonna love it !


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*7:15 am and its 10 below 0----BURRRRRRRRRRRRR-------staying close to the fire today :hot:*


----------



## kiyote

gonna be mid 40s here today. spittin snow right now.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Morning guys... 43° at 5:27 am. High today 64° ???? Wind ESE @ 8 mph. Moon Full ???? Well I've been slacking on predator hunting this year... not having a hunting rig sucks. So my hunting buddy is picking me up this morning and we are gonna go give it a try. He says all the hype about a full moon is hogwash. ????


----------



## kiyote

he is correct. cept when it comes to the werewolves . :saywhat: :mrgreen:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*More Dang Snow coming down heavy right now-6-10" promised by the weather man , 5 above heatwave-------have a great day Guys*


----------



## knapper

We will take any snow that you can send us and cooler weather as well.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Yep... maybe the full moon makes people stupid. Called in my first triple on the second stand this morning... The first coyote walked by me from my right at 20 yards... I was looking ???? down at the remote changing sounds and turning off my decoy ???? When I looked up he was trotting by the decoy... My hunting buddy was ???? watching the left so he didn't see him until the last second before he disappeared in to the wash... a second later he signals that there is something coming... I turned the caller back on and he sees two more coyote coming at 200 yards. One decided to turn and go back where he came from and the other one/two never showed.

After not going predator hunting for awhile... it's like starting all over ????


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*6" plus so far and still snowing--------Knap wish I could send you the 3 feet we have on the ground LOL*


----------



## Mark Steinmann

It's been uneventful for ne lately as far as hunting goes. Been home with the family for the past month with the new baby and all. Just thought I'd share my brother's success from last Saturday. He called in and killed a Tom Mountain Lion at 35 yards with the Remington 870 shooting Federal Premium 4 Buck out a Carlson's Coyote Choke! Our dad was on the hunt with him. The lion came in doing a whistle every once in a while and even did it as they were watching him on the final approach. It's stomach was full of deer & javalina hide too!























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Congrats to your brother Mark !!

Nice Lion.


----------



## fr3db3ar

nice

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

nice! congrats!

pity his shirt got shredded. :saywhat: :mrgreen:


----------



## Mark Steinmann

kiyote said:


> nice! congrats!
> pity his shirt got shredded. :saywhat: :mrgreen:


Haha, yeah what a close call! 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Having a lion at 35 yards is close enough. Must have been quite the thrill. Was he hunting cats specifically?


----------



## glenway

"After not going predator hunting for awhile... it's like starting all over"

Glad you got a chance to get out there AZP. Sounds like you did some stuff right, too.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

glenway said:


> Having a lion at 35 yards is close enough. Must have been quite the thrill. Was he hunting cats specifically?


He was targeting Fox and actually shot at one(pattern was to large at 50 yards) 1 minute before the lion came into view! Lucky that didn't discourage the lion!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Mark Steinmann said:


> It's been uneventful for ne lately as far as hunting goes. Been home with the family for the past month with the new baby and all.


Priorities in life are important Mark. That ice cream isn't gonna sell itself.


----------



## C2C

Mark Steinmann said:


> He was targeting Fox and actually shot at one(pattern was to large at 50 yards) 1 minute before the lion came into view! Lucky that didn't discourage the lion!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Nice cat my congrats to them ..my experience with cats is they tend to lock on when they hear the call and arent easily persuaded to change their minds ..a good reason to use an e caller at a distance with plenty of visibility when in lion country .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

glenway said:


> "After not going predator hunting for awhile... it's like starting all over"
> 
> Glad you got a chance to get out there AZP. Sounds like you did some stuff right, too.


Thanx Glen... I caught myself wearing my sunglasses on top of my head on the way to the first stand. I did do something right on the second stand... but two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Wow Mark... tell your bro congrats ????????


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Congrats to your Bro--Nice Cat-------------------6"more this morning-that darn white stuff keeps coming--running out of room to put it LOL!!!!*


----------



## youngdon

7:20 AM


----------



## azpredatorhunter

You need to turn your heat on Don.


----------



## C2C

Another windy day here ,wind warning in effect winds up to 100kmh, . Hi of 5° C. . Got an early Christmas present last night ,my wife had my moose from last fall euro mounted for me . It will reside in the shop until we get our new family room built this summer .









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

That’s an impressive set of antlers sir.


----------



## youngdon

azpredatorhunter said:


> You need to turn your heat on Don.


That is on. I set the overnight to 64.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> That is on. I set the overnight to 64.


I like the way you think Don. With the baby in the house though I've gotta keep it in the 70's....haha.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Yeah babies gotta stay warm. How are Logan and Momma doing ?


----------



## Mark Steinmann

youngdon said:


> Yeah babies gotta stay warm. How are Logan and Momma doing ?


Doing great, no health issues at all. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

That’s great news.


----------



## hassell

C2C said:


> Another windy day here ,wind warning in effect winds up to 100kmh, . Hi of 5° C. . Got an early Christmas present last night ,my wife had my moose from last fall euro mounted for me . It will reside in the shop until we get our new family room built this summer .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


 Very nice indeed Cam, some nice mounts in the background.


----------



## knapper

I saw on the tv weather today that Fort Yukon had a low temp of -45 this morning and we are to get to minus temps on saturday night. Now all we need is snow.


----------



## kiyote

+45 here today.regular heat wave.

maybe there's sumpthin to that "global change" nonsense after all????????


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... going calling soon. Hopefully we don't act like two newbies ????.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Good morning guys... going calling soon. Hopefully we don't act like two newbies .


Good luck, shoot straight!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Big fat O...today. I heard someone talking on the first stand and then someone calling on the second stand. My hunting buddy fell on the way to the last stand... landed on a small round rock right on his hip... but he kept going... we found the skull from his gray fox he shot last February. 
So it's all good ????


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Mark Steinmann said:


> Good luck, shoot straight!
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Thanx Mark... don't worry you aren't missing anything. ????

I forgot to add... my hunting buddy is going to shoot his rifle to make sure it's still on the ????...


----------



## glenway

Good idea to check zero. Good thing your pal didn't fall on a cholla. My sister did just that on a hike there and was picking needles out of her leg for months. One of the things I never liked about AZ. Can't even let a dog run wild for that and other various reasons.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

glenway said:


> Good idea to check zero. Good thing your pal didn't fall on a cholla. My sister did just that on a hike there and was picking needles out of her leg for months. One of the things I never liked about AZ. Can't even let a dog run wild for that and other various reasons.


If I remember correctly... you had a cholla spine in your leg ????. Well my hunting buddy bore sighted his rifle at 75 yards and it was off by a foot... so he going to shoot it today.


----------



## kiyote

azpredatorhunter said:


> If I remember correctly... you had a cholla spine in your leg . Well my hunting buddy bore sighted his rifle at 75 yards and it was off by a foot... so he going to shoot it today.


only off by a foot? that's nothing . it just means you might hit one of the other three. :mrgreen:


----------



## youngdon

I used to hunt quail in the low desert with a dog. If he got cholla in him he’d stop until I got there with a comb and needle nose pliers. By the end of the first season he learned to stay out of them, and I learned to hunt higher elevations.


----------



## knapper

We got about a foot and a half of snow in three days. Things are turning around for snow and it staying, it is to get to negative numbers tonight.


----------



## glenway

Warm enough in Mid-Michigan to get me thinking about fruit trees that may begin to bud. No snow in sight.


----------



## youngdon

Lots of rain here the last several days. Deb and I drove to Lake Havasu City on Monday, it rained there on and off over Christmas. Poured all the way home yesterday. we needed the rain, Northern AZ got a good snowing. It's still raining off and on today and should continue through tomorrow afternoon. The lemons are about ready to pick, the grapefruit are getting close and the oranges are delicious. The Limes are all picked and the tree is budding out again.


----------



## kiyote

here it is the end of december and we don't even have any frost in the ground yet.trying to drive the backroads is like being out in the spring thaw of most years.

sure hope it turns off cold soon


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... it's 45° @ 7:45 am. High today 47° Low 32° It's cold...


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*IT STARTED THIS MORNING--------CAL**LING FOR 8-TO 12" OF THE WHITE STUFF HAVE 4" ALREADY- DARN IT --BEEN RAINNING FOR THE LAST 2 DAYS NOW THIS forget hunting this week also trapping------I'm staying inside*


----------



## kiyote

got one more day to get my niece her elk. got within 400 yards of 5 bulls today but she couldn't seal the deal.

located another bachelor band of 24 bulls this afternoon but decided we would run out of light before we could do the stalk. decided to back out and give er one final try tomorrow.

she is game to go one more day but she also cannot hardly wait till sundown.lol.


----------



## hassell

Great plans I see.


----------



## glenway

Our all-day rain turned to snow over night. Bullwinkle's already talking coyotes but some deer hunting remains this afternoon.

Looks like another decade's in the rear view after that, if everything goes as planned.

Good luck, Kiyote. Sure would be a good reason to celebrate if luck goes your way with the wapiti.


----------



## hassell

Snow alert out for here - today and tomorrow, still real warm.


----------



## youngdon

A cloudy 50 degrees here this AM. It's supposed to hit 60 for a high today. Time will tell. 
Good luck to you and the niece Kiyote, and to you and Bullwinkle on your deer hunt Glen.

Happy New Year !


----------



## knapper

We are at 45 above and snow is melting, tonight we will be about 15 and maybe more snow.


----------



## kiyote

we got busted by some crazy deer who in turn blew our elk out of the country.. my niece did end up killing a small raghorn bull. we just couldn't get her on the big boys. still... an awesome way to close out the year.


----------



## youngdon

Congratulations to you both. You hung in there for her, she pulled off the shot.


----------



## glenway

Even a small elk is a big animal and reason to celebrate. Good work with the young lady, Kiyote.

Bullwinkle and I sat in a deer blind together with high hopes of tagging a mature doe yesterday afternoon. Snowy and windy but it was in our faces. Had the Buddy heater on and it was comfortable.

About 4 pm a couple small deer showed up without their mother and disappeared into the trees. After 5 pm with about 1/2 hour remaining in the hunt, a small yearling spike buck trotted out followed by a fork-horn buck. They were on a mission and proceeded across the entire field in front of us just over 100 yards. Not legal for us, because we were hunting the late doe season. (Wouldn't have taken either of them anyway.) Finally, some good does appeared and got no closer than 129 yards in the fading light. Bullwinkle held off, because it was too dark to locate the crosshairs on an animal that far off. Bullwinkle didn't make a commitment to hunt today - the last day - but, who knows.

Not sure when we'll head afield again, but next time it'll be for coyotes.


----------



## kiyote

the way I Iook at it , she hung in there for me and her dad . hunting is not really her thing but she was game because she knew it was our passion.couldn't have asked for a better niece or a better way to close out the year.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Good afternoon everyone--its sunny and warm 15 here--got up a little late. we stayed up last night and toasted in the New Year with a bottle of home made wine. slept'ed WELL LOL-went to town and had breakfast earlier[ 10 AM ] ---7 deer feeding in the back yard now. A VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL.--------**p.s. CONGRATULATIONS To the YOUNG lady Getting A Elk, Grats to you to Kiyote WTG Memories that will last a lifetime for you both*


----------



## kiyote

my nieces bull.

bottom pic is the bulls we were after . pic is from a week earlier


----------



## knapper

It is a cold -18 now,it is the coldest we have been in 15-20 years.


----------



## youngdon

It was colder than that last year when I was in Chicago.... -22 and windy.


----------



## youngdon

kiyote said:


> my nieces bull.
> bottom pic is the bulls we were after . pic is from a week earlier
> jbull2019.jpg
> jbulls2019.jpg


She looks happy. Good deal. That'll be some good eatin'


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Great Pic's Kiyote-------Thanks for sharing these------Your Niece sure is Happy WTG BUD*


----------



## glenway

No wonder you take your niece with you Kiyote. Appears she enjoys your jokes.


----------



## kiyote

lol. she pretends to at least.


----------



## youngdon

Well in that respect she’s in line with the rest of us..........lol


----------



## kiyote

ya know , I once had a notion that folks didn't find me to be as funny as I do.

just a silly ,fleeting notion. :mrgreen:

I believe I had just told her , "you kilt it ,git ta guttin."


----------



## youngdon

No worries kiyote we chuckle over your humor


----------



## glenway

Our big ice storm and high winds are finished for now. Had the generator hooked up in the event our power was to go out, but it never happened. Guess that's how to prevent outages. Sure is pretty outdoors now.

And, even though I haven't seen the wild turkeys at my place much the past two weeks, they were here yesterday. Trouble is that I hadn't put any feed out for them, but they scratched around and found some leftovers anyway. After they left yesterday, I put some feed out and they returned to wipe it out. Already put more out this morning on top of the ice and snow.

Funny thing: Bought some highly nutritious extruded feed from the elevator thinking they'd be all over it. Only thing they do is scratch the piles around, but don't touch the stuff otherwise. Corn fields were just harvested the past week or so, because it has been too wet to get in the fields. Now that the corn is gone, the turkeys will have to find corn remnants on the ground. Difficult after an ice storm, if not impossible. Probably why they've come back for some "fast food."

The young males are sprouting beards now, so I guess they are officially jakes. Still have 11 birds in the group, so they've done a good job of sticking together and keeping safe. Sure like seeing them.


----------



## glenway

27 degrees at wake-up and going in the mid 40s tomorrow.

Rivers and streams over the banks everywhere around here. But, I'll take the "warm" weather. Got too much to do besides plowing snow.


----------



## hassell

Couple more inches of snow here, -12 here the next few days.


----------



## C2C

The view from.my tractor this morning feeding cows ..minus 33°C..









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

Its called a sun dog, a reflection of the light from the sun on the ice cristales in the air.


----------



## kiyote

when we see em here ,storms a coming.


----------



## C2C

kiyote said:


> when we see em here ,storms a coming.


Like wise here , usually a big weathrr change . Temp is supposed to rise 40°C by Monday .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

14 here with snow--going to be below 0 late tonight with high of 8 and more snow


----------



## azpredatorhunter

[/quote] Doesn't resemble a dog to me... ???? Here we can't look at the Sun... all we have is Conetrails ????


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... can't really complain about the weather.


----------



## kiyote

been snowing here off and on all week with highs right about freezing . today it hit 52 degrees. snow is now almost gone.


----------



## glenway

Big snow storm dumping on us tonight and then the deep freeze. Been lucky so far, so I'm not complaining. The old Allis Chalmers is ready and waiting. Bring it!


----------



## hassell

Awesome pic., do you chain her up.


----------



## catcapper

Its a shame to get her all wet and dirty.lol.

awprint:


----------



## glenway

Yes. Tire chains for sure. Wouldn't be much good otherwise, but on turf tires, chains are necessary and awesome.

Don't know how much snow we got but it's quite a bit - surely enough to work Allis a bit. I'll be out there when light arrives.

As far as getting the machine wet and dirty, it's the only way to have fun with it. It's been three years since restoration and will be going to our big tractor show this August. Before that, it'll get a makeover and will be show-ready, once again. Chains come off for the show.


----------



## hassell

Right on.


----------



## glenway

Heart-attack snow no problem for the Allis today. A good rain on top of the snow made it heavy, though.


----------



## catcapper

I think I can--- I think I can---

awprint:


----------



## glenway

No thinking. Just some foot throttle.

Looks like a little more on the ground overnight. Probably will ignore it.


----------



## knapper

We are headed toward spring, the sun is shinning and the temp is only -2.


----------



## murphyranch

About 1/3 calved out. Weather hasn't been too bad just kinda wet, but I'll take some moisture this close to spring.
















Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... 83° F ☀ today ????


----------



## hassell

Rain here today, above normal temps. as of late.


----------



## kiyote

few drops of rain falling. high about 60


----------



## catcapper

Were finally get'in temps up into the 20's at night--- mud season has started from the snow melt with daytime highs in the 50's--- critters are move'in around try'in to find spring grass--- saw some elk down by the east field this morn'in--- bulls still have their antlers---

awprint:


----------



## kiyote

we never really got much of a winter this year ,precip wise . mud season never really came to be this year .

hears hoping for a wet spring.


----------



## hassell

1/2 inch snow on the ground this morning.


----------



## knapper

Went riding snowmobiles for several days and the temps were in the teens and above zero.


----------



## kiyote

rainy hear today.

I have a question ,maybe someone here can answer ........

stores around here do not have a single roll of TP on the shelves.

it has been my understanding that covid19 is a respiratory illness.

so why the panic run on TP?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## glenway

Drink enough of that Corona beer and you'll find out what the runs are all about.


----------



## kiyote

PSST! Hey, Buddy! I got 1-ply, 2-ply . .


----------



## azpredatorhunter

It been a long time since I've had the flu... but if I remember correctly ???? it can come out both ends ????. From what I have seen and heard in the past week or so, 1/2 of the masses are not taking the COVID 19 outbreak seriously. The other half is. I guess some people are just slower than others... Just like Forrest Gump said "Stupid is as stupid does". PSST!... Are you a TP collector Kiyote? I have something you may be interested in...


----------



## glenway

kiyote said:


> PSST! Hey, Buddy! I got 1-ply, 2-ply . .


I sure wouldn't have spread that around.

And, Eric, that's more than I saw in Walmart and Kroger today. Seemed like folks were substituting paper towels judging by many of the carts.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

They say people are panic buying... Just wait untill the supply chain is disrupted... Here's what the stores around here look like. They are cutting store hours ????


----------



## azpredatorhunter

You have a pond of certain size and in that pond you have a single Lilly pad. This particular species of Lilly reproduces once a day, so on day two, you have two Lilly pads. Day three you have four Lilly pads, and so on.
If it takes 48 days to cover the pond completely, how long would it take for the pond to be covered halfway?

The answer is 47 days! At 40 days you will barely notice the Lilly pads.

Be safe my friends


----------



## azpredatorhunter

glenway said:


> I sure wouldn't have spread that around.
> 
> And, Eric, that's more than I saw in Walmart and Kroger today. Seemed like folks were substituting paper towels judging by many of the carts.


That was Wallymart Glen. The boxes of paper towels that were still on the shelfs were empty. People were buying up all the napkins.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

azpredatorhunter said:


> If it takes 48 days to cover the pond completely, how long would it take for the pond to be covered halfway?


 Sorry the phone has a mind of it's own...

Maybe one of you wonderful moderators could edit the extra "half" in my original post please ???? so no one gets confused.

Thanx AZP ????


----------



## kiyote

I hit the home depot today and bought up all the 80 grit sandpaper. :teeth:


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Here's how bad it is
View attachment 4DF34802-8EA8-4D5B-B53E-53001CC72A57.MOV


----------



## kiyote

what's this ?????? pokey likin his own posts ??????

not judging ,I do it to. :mrgreen:


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Your link didn't work Pokeyjeepers...


----------



## azpredatorhunter

kiyote said:


> I hit the home depot today and bought up all the 80 grit sandpaper. :teeth:


 it's obvious your not a prepper Kiyote


----------



## glenway

Not a whole lot of good options and that's one I hadn't thought of. Oh, and I didn't think of 80-grit, either.

If anyone wants to conserve on "supplies", it would be a good time to start that diet.

Funny about the news now. It's all about what people are not doing.

At least I have a shotgun, rifle and 4-wheel drive and no worries.


----------



## kiyote

glenway said:


> Not a whole lot of good options and that's one I hadn't thought of. Oh, and I didn't think of 80-grit, either.
> 
> If anyone wants to conserve on "supplies", it would be a good time to start that diet.
> 
> Funny about the news now. It's all about what people are not doing.
> 
> At least I have a shotgun, rifle and 4-wheel drive and no worries.


you should have no issues getting to a preppers house. :mrgreen:

why do folks who hoard for the appocylypse always broadcast to the world that they are prepared?????????????? it must be their way of inviting the rest of us over for an end of world party. :roflmao:


----------



## kiyote

azpredatorhunter said:


> it's obvious your not a prepper Kiyote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20200315_170715.png


that is an awesome idea .I think I will rig that up just to make the wifes toilet cleaning easier . :wink:

might use a firehouse as alternaive though


----------



## azpredatorhunter

kiyote said:


> why do folks who hoard for the appocylypse always broadcast to the world that they are prepared?????????????? it must be their way of inviting the rest of us over for an end of world party. :roflmao:


 Or to church ????


----------



## azpredatorhunter

"When the emergency is upon us, the time of preparation has passed".

Unknown


----------



## kiyote

azpredatorhunter said:


> You have a pond of certain size and in that pond you have a single Lilly pad. This particular species of Lilly reproduces once a day, so on day two, you have two Lilly pads. Day three you have four Lilly pads, and so on.
> If it takes 48 days to cover the pond completely, how long would it take for the pond to be covered halfway?
> 
> The answer is 47 days! At 40 days you will barely notice the Lilly pads.
> 
> Be safe my friends


not that I don't get your drift and I have no issues with people trying to slow the spread but on day 14 or so ,people are also recovering. and will also continue to do so every day the disease continues.

sure some few are gonna die , most won't .that is the way with all disease.

my drift is ,while it could get bad,our pond is never gonna be completely full of the 19.

not every individual on the planet is going to contract it .nor will all who do need medical care.

nothing wrong with being prepared but folks getting hyserical is also not helpful.

I can quarantine for a month or two and be fine . probably much longer but a month or two is no sweat.if the taps stopped flowing ,water would become an issue after a month or so


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Got in a heated discussion with a coworker this morning he is a prime example of a government sheep I told him I got a shotgun a rifle and a 4 drive and this country boy will survive he didn’t like that got told I was a trumper lol oh well


----------



## youngdon

pokeyjeeper said:


> Got in a heated discussion with a coworker this morning he is a prime example of a government sheep I told him I got a shotgun a rifle and a 4 drive and this country boy will survive he didn't like that got told I was a trumper lol oh well


Did you thank him ?


----------



## pokeyjeeper

youngdon said:


> Did you thank him ?


Yes I did youngdon


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Where in the hell is everyone?


----------



## hassell

Right here watching crazy stuff on tv after work.


----------



## kiyote

self qaurantined.

stay away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon




----------



## kiyote

shelves at Walmart look like we are a socialist nation.

which on retrospect,I guess we are . the benevolent government is getting ready to bail folks out with money that ain't theirs to give.


----------



## kiyote

R.I.P. kenny


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... it's 59° @ 6:54 am. High today 84° ????☀ Hope everyone's staying safe, and at home. ????


----------



## kiyote

https://idfg.idaho.gov/about/commission/emergency-special-commission-meeting-april-4-2020


----------



## kiyote

Idaho non resident spring hunting and fishing has just been banned.

those who bought tags and/or hired outfitters/guides prior to this meeting will be allowed to hunt /fish.

with hopes that travel bans will be lifted by fall ,nonresidents can at this time continue putting in for fall controlled hunts.

info should be posted on thier website very soon.


----------



## kiyote

https://idfg.idaho.gov/press/nonresident-licenses-permits-and-tags-sales-temporarily-suspended-fg-commission


----------



## knapper

I can tell spring is here because the spring snow fall was heavy snow.


----------



## hassell

2 days of snow here, warming up next week.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Nice here today got my yard cleaned up and took down a popular tree that started as 1 stump and 2 foot up turned into 3 I had to climb 2 of them with the spikes and harness and top them as they were hanging over homes man I’m whipped guess I got fat and old over the winter lol I’ve got a few more trees to cut down for friends and family I will have to pace myself I’ll get some pictures next time


----------



## hassell

pokeyjeeper said:


> Nice here today got my yard cleaned up and took down a popular tree that started as 1 stump and 2 foot up turned into 3 I had to climb 2 of them with the spikes and harness and top them as they were hanging over homes man I'm whipped guess I got fat and old over the winter lol I've got a few more trees to cut down for friends and family I will have to pace myself I'll get some pictures next time


 Be safe.


----------



## glenway

Definitely pace yourself in that dangerous work, Pokey. Don't try to do too much at one time, or as you may have already noticed, you'll pay the next day. Chainsaws are not only dangerous, the vibration will take its toll.

Warming up here this week.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Oh I'm careful I always have 2 tie in points when climbing and never cut where and chain will get me I've been running a chainsaw for over 30 years still have all my fingers and toes and yes Glenway most of my saws are old no anti vibration like riding a old hard tail Harley hard work keeps us young







One of my old girls here mcculloch 10-10 a
Back when good stuff was made


----------



## hassell

pokeyjeeper said:


> Oh I'm careful I always have 2 tie in points when climbing and never cut where and chain will get me I've been running a chainsaw for over 30 years still have all my fingers and toes and yes Glenway most of my saws are old no anti vibration like riding a old hard tail Harley hard work keeps us young
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B526FDED-385A-44C0-835A-9EE5089A48DC.jpeg
> One of my old girls here mcculloch 10-10 a
> Back when good stuff was made


 Well done pokey, a safety reminder never hurts, real nice saw though.


----------



## glenway

I ran some of those, Pokey. They were the best thing going back then. How many CCs?


----------



## pokeyjeeper

54cc Glenway built between 1967 and 1970 because she is a right hand pull start saw she has a 24” bar on right now but can pull a 28” bar she is LOUD too no mistaking an old mac running in the bush


----------



## glenway

Good all-around sized motor.

I've been running a Stihl model 271 at about 50 CCs and it has become my go-to saw. Although I appreciate a bigger saw, such as my Stihl 460 Motor Saw at some 78 CCs, I only use it when necessary.


----------



## C2C

Morning folks ..finally got a warm spell ,been busy calving and pretty good luck despite the weather ...about 85 left .heres a big one we pulled backwards last night as well as set of twinns #7..also a broken leg we splinted .























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Ya been some crazy weather as of late, nice looking calves Dr. Pol. HA !! Hope all is going well with you guys.


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Ya been some crazy weather as of late, nice looking calves Dr. Pohl. HA !! Hope all is going well with you guys.


Hahaha...i feel more like Dr. Pull ...we are good and busy ,hope all my PT frienda are as well.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

A few pics from today's outing. The third pic has an American flag at the very top.


----------



## glenway

Glad that person with the big hand didn't push you off. Wouldn't mess with that guy.

No virus out there.


----------



## hassell

Great pic's, where.


----------



## youngdon

That's Castle Hot Springs. It was a resort for the rich and famous for a lot of years in the past. I've never known it to be open until just recently then the virus hit and they closed till September. It's always been cared for though by a live in caretaker. Palms were always trimmed. It's literally in the middle of nowhere, you come around a corner on a dirt road and there it is. I looked at their site and rooms vary between 
$500 to 1,100 a night depending on the season and the particular room. All meals ( by a On site chef) Are included as well as every room has piped in hot spring water.
A lot of Hollywood elites used to stay there as well as mafia types back in the day. JFK went there to recuperate after the PT boat debacle.


----------



## youngdon

glenway said:


> Glad that person with the big hand didn't push you off. Wouldn't mess with that guy.
> 
> No virus out there.


OMG. That's Big Hand, Big Foots nemesis.....


----------



## kiyote

youngdon said:


> OMG. That's Big Hand, Big Foots nemesis.....


what'd you call him?? big foot????? his name is daryl!

I thought that was the hand of GOD . coming down to slap out the 19!


----------



## catcapper

Its 0* here @ 0542 with 2" of new snow--- and here I though winter was over.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon

Brrrr.


----------



## knapper

We may reach 50 by the end of the week. Snow is melting away.


----------



## glenway

Just a few flurries here today. Garlic's happy and spuds underground. All is well. Onion plants coming.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*16 " of the white stuff at our place yesterday, some got more than 20"-------To darn heavy to shovel but it will melt fast i hope---Did get the mail Box cleaned out today good thing. I got it shoveled in time. It was full the Mailman didn't deliver yesterday so had plenty of mail today----------*


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Must be nice skip all we got is rain and 50 mph winds


----------



## kiyote

few showers today . highs mid fifties


----------



## kiyote

got a inch or so of snow last night. back up to 50 this afternoon though .


----------



## youngdon

Yesterday's trip to painted rock petroglyphs. This small volcanic vent is loaded with Ho Hokam and early settlers markings. There are so many Indian markings that it's hard to tell where some end and others start.


----------



## kiyote

that top pics got a crop circle and an alien in it.. they do exist!


----------



## glenway

Some snow flurries this morning. Supposed to dip into the mid-20s for the next few nights. Probably will lose this year's pear crop, because they're in full bloom now. Dang. Apples are still in bud and hoping they'll be OK. Mushrooms are finished but asparagus has popped and I'll grab a few today. Garlic looks great and doesn't care about any dang weather. Onions same thing. Spuds are still hiding.

Everything else is on hold for obvious reasons. Have a few melon plants that I'm starting indoors but they haven't germinated yet. That's good, because they're in the cold garage.

On a separate note, I've started construction on a suspension bridge over my river tributary. The old ladder and boards are gone. What do you think of that, Cat?

Waiting on a shipment of aircraft cable. Just ordered some American-made forged and galvanized eye bolts. Over $20 each but I couldn't go with the Home Depot Chinese versions that are only rated at a wimpy 300 pounds! The American-made ones are rated at over 10,000 pounds. Now that's something to build upon!

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## youngdon

Pictures please !

I know you will !!


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Wow a real bridge congrats it’s about time you got a safe way across the river Glenway


----------



## catcapper

Build it strong Glen--- we all wouldn't want ya fall'in in the drink.lol.-----> we'll all be wait;in for pics of this project.

It was 18* yesterday morn'in and 20* this morn'in--- guess things are warm'in up. :cold:

awprint:


----------



## hassell

Sounds like fun Glen, if I suspect frost I'll throw some dirt on top of any spud leaves poking through, seems to work well.


----------



## glenway

Just 4 posts in concrete so far, so not much to show on the bridge project, but the cable arrived last night. Soon as the eye bolts come in, the project resumes. Yeah, pics to follow.

Hard freeze last night with more to come. Bye bye pears this year. Dang it.


----------



## glenway

Another hard freeze and a bit of snow this morning. 70s by this weekend! Yippee!

No bridge pics yet. Still getting supplies, but I'll probably string some cable tomorrow.

Next project is another fairly large house to renovate and put on the market. Took possession of this house in the city of Perry but our governor says I can't evict the current freeloading inhabitants, who've already been given a 30-day notice to vacate 2 months ago. I have no idea when the governor will allow me to handle my personal affairs, but for now, I must be patient. Some crazy stuff with no end in sight. She's really putting the squeeze on the good people of our state.


----------



## youngdon

I’m sorry to hear your Governor is still holding you all hostage. There are several governors that seem to think they can enact laws all on their own. I hope the people file suit for the damages they incur due to their unconstitutional acts.


----------



## glenway

It's going to boil over. Our county sheriff and city police say they will not enforce any stay-home nonsense. In fact, our Shiawassee County sheriff said he was sworn to uphold the Constitution and he won't stop anyone from trying to earn a living.

And, that goes for our local barber, Karl Manke of Owosso, who has made national news, because he's open for business and the dictators are jumping mad. Man, I really need a haircut, too. Guess it's back to my hippie days. Bastages!


----------



## glenway

Can't fix sideways any more than stupid.



Nobody wants to play the governor's game. 

When I wrote that column a while back about these totalitarian orders, my bottom line asked just how much the public will stand for.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Lol you’re local Barber Glenway has whit-less fit to be tied funny stuff FYI multiple federal lawsuits have been filled so it’s just a matter of time I’m in the same boat is you Glenway with dead beat tenets making more on unemployment then I am as an essential worker and claim they don’t have money for rent I wonder how much of a back log there will be when we are able to evict them in the court system


----------



## hassell

Ya we have a prime minister that is using the powers that come with this pandemic to ban all these firearms, just like DAD.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

I seen that hassell for so reason I thought ar’s were already banned in your home land sorry the powers in charge think it’s the way to be


----------



## glenway

Pokey,

They don't need money for rent; they* cannot *be evicted. Thanks governor! You are a real pal.

The house belonged to an old friend and Korean War vet who died a few years ago. It's in a very nice subdivision and just needs a little love. In a previous life, I was a licensed residential builder in Michigan and I enjoy renovating houses. In fact, last year alone, I did 3 houses for an investor/friend and all sold immediately. I've done a duplex already this year for myself and sold it and am doing another one now for a friend. Finishing up today, as a matter of fact.

The inhabitants of my new project were the war vet's son and grandson. It's the grandson who's the scum. I'm keeping his father, who's been a friend of mine for 30 years and letting him stay in the home, but his son must go! I've got a lot of money in it already with attorney fees and paying all the property taxes overdue for 3 years. The house would already have been lost to a tax sale, so the son of the war vet Quit Claimed it to me. Then all this virus stuff happened right when I took over the deed in February. For now I'm stuck.

My inherited "tenants" are convicted felons, heroin users/abusers and ran a theft ring from the residence - now broken up with one of them still not in jail and living in my house. Not only do they not pay rent, they've run up the electric bill to over $3500 and the power company cannot even pull the plug on them. Thought I might sneak over there and pull the meter myself just to make their freeloading not so much fun.

I have a friend who volunteered to strong-arm them for me but I told him no. I don't want to be personally involved or something bad could happen.

My time is coming. Tik tok.


----------



## hassell

There is a breaking point !!


----------



## kiyote

silly nation we live in isn't it. I am beginning to believe anarchy would be more palatable. :frusty:

SSS!

but being the eternal optimist I am I will offer this up as testament that druggies actually pull their weight. :saywhat:


----------



## youngdon

Reading this thread makes me glad I cashed out of the landlord game. I don’t envy either of you the task of evicting them.


----------



## glenway

Been playing the game for 50 years, YD. I'm not supposed to be anybody's landlord now. Just want the freedom to do what I want with it.

By the way, our governor has now revoked Karl Manke's license to cut hair; he's still cutting hair and unless the governor sends out the National Guard, nobody's gonna stop him. Man, I still need a haircut.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... have a safe ???????? Memorial Day ????????


----------



## catcapper

Its a wonder you don't cook down there AZ--- we had 24* up here at 0400 this morn'in, and a high of 62*.

awprint:


----------



## glenway

Just hot and muggy in Mid-Michigan but heading lower by week's end. 88 today.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

catcapper said:


> Its a wonder you don't cook down there AZ--- we had 24* up here at 0400 this morn'in, and a high of 62*.
> 
> awprint:


115°+ is when you start to cook.


----------



## glenway

That's about when I stop cooking.


----------



## fr3db3ar

Right before the rain the deck thermo said 100*. Now it's 82. Still all 100% humidity.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

anything over 90 ,wether humid or dry heat, ain fit fer man nor beasty.IMHO

supposed to hit 100 fri and saturday here but then cool off to a tolerable low 80s next week.

covid 19 ain't got nuthin on 100 degree weather


----------



## knapper

We had a high of 58 or so and there was fresh snow about about 4000 ft.


----------



## knapper

today is supposed to get up to 59. over cast and no rain forecast.


----------



## youngdon

Today 107. Tomorrow hotter.


----------



## hassell

Warm and humid here, neighbor lost his access bridge to the high water Sun. night, thankfully cooler temps. at night to slow down things.


----------



## glenway

That could have been me, Rick. Glad I elevated mine thanks to my education about floods recently.

Hot and humid here, too. Skeeters are thick as molasses after the first hatch. No fun outdoors.


----------



## kiyote

mid 80s and 90s all week 55 for a high come sunday.


----------



## youngdon

Hot as hades here for a few days..... more to come.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> Hot as hades here for a few days..... more to come.


Ya I was telling Cindy about your temps..


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... it's 87° here @ 7:15 am. High today 111°-113° We have another fire in the Superstitions. The Sawtooth fire started Saturday May 30th. It's closer than the Woodbury fire last year. The purplish shaded area is where the Woodbury fire burned... A Type 1 Incident Management Team has been assigned to the fire. 24,600 acres burned and 8%. contained.


----------



## catcapper

Some pilgrim from the city probable wanted to go out and cook a hotdog in the desert and be one with nature--- that's how most of our fires start around here.

awprint:


----------



## hassell

catcapper said:


> Some pilgrim from the city probable wanted to go out and cook a hotdog in the desert and be one with nature--- that's how most of our fires start around here.
> 
> awprint:


 Ya we have the same type of people here, you can't fix stupid.


----------



## glenway

No problem. I'm sue they'll ban hot dogs soon.


----------



## kiyote

glenway said:


> No problem. I'm sue they'll ban hot dogs soon.


one can only hope. :teeth:


----------



## catcapper

Maybe elk season will start early this year since winter wont quit up here--- 31* and 1" of snow @ 0525.

awprint:


----------



## hassell

Our mountain tops got some snow last night, wet cold June so far.


----------



## glenway

Hot and muggy in Mid-Michigan. We had some cold weather a couple of weeks ago - enough to wipe out my fruit trees' production for this year, except for maybe a few apples. Since then, it's been hot enough to get watermelons and cantaloupe off to a good start. Supposed to be in the 60s this weekend, so I've planned more work on my new bridge. Hoping to get some fishing in, too.


----------



## kiyote

hassell said:


> Our mountain tops got some snow last night, wet cold June so far.


yeah I heard the mtns to my north got 17 inches last weekend . crazy for june.


----------



## youngdon

Just got here. 103!today


----------



## murphyranch

.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Sign me up.


----------



## youngdon

Two please !


----------



## C2C

Been busy with hay ,cows and life in general . Hope everyone here is well. We are almost done first cut hay ,has been a real challenge with the rain showers ,not enough to hurt the quality but keeps it too damp to bale . Had a great crop, one dryland piece went 3.75 ton /acre .On our last field of grass to bale and started wheel move on a piece yesterday ...happiness is knowing you dont have to walk moving pipe .























Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Morning, figured you were super busy, frigging rain this year, going to start harvesting the garlic today, should be interesting with the wet soil. Glad all is well.


----------



## knapper

Yesterday the high was 65 and two days before was 75, we are not setting records li9ke last year. Also no big wild fires.


----------



## kiyote

we are expected to be pretty stable at 100 for at least the next week or so.

all in all , it has really been an abnormally cool summer.

last two years we never got above 100 after july. hope that streak continues.


----------



## youngdon

????


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Been hot and dry in central Michigan for the last 3 weeks we did get a little rain last week and a little over 1/2” yesterday hot and dry again today and hot all week hot weather is great for my honey bees but not for the beekeeper


----------



## glenway

And, that hot weather is good for the melon patch this year. Pumpkins happy, too.

We had that cool, rainy weather last season and the garden didn't like it. This year, I've had to water daily and Mother Nature has done the rest. Nothing much to show yet, but unless some catastrophe hits, it should be a good harvest in a couple of months.

Food plots are prepped and will seed them within a couple of weeks.


----------



## kiyote

welp ,the first person I actually knew passed away due to the covid last night . my bosses mother .she was in her 80s with dementia for the past several years . something was bound to get her soon. thankfully it was a quick end and she didn't suffer long.

tough to be sad as there is no doubt in my mind , she is in a much better place.


----------



## youngdon

I pray her family is at ease.


----------



## kiyote

they are bummed of coarse but it has been just a matter of time for some time now. she lived a good long life and really the end is as much a blessing as a curse. she now has her mind back


----------



## catcapper

Its start'in to cool down up here in the Rockies--- had snow down around 11,000 feet over on the big mountains last night. I'll start hay'in next week if these afternoon storms ever knock off.

awprint:


----------



## hassell

Just under a 100 here today, finished the garlic harvest, with this heat this week it will be dried and ready for cleanup.


----------



## youngdon

catcapper said:


> Its start'in to cool down up here in the Rockies--- had snow down around 11,000 feet over on the big mountains last night. I'll start hay'in next week if these afternoon storms ever knock off.
> 
> awprint:


Are you sure that's snow and not ashes from us burning up ?


----------



## catcapper

Yep--- you guys sure are cook'in down there.

awprint:


----------



## knapper

We are up to 76 today and it was hot!! Went halibut and salmon fishing the last couple of days caught one pink that put up a good fight and lost two small halibut.


----------



## glenway

Surprised the water wasn't boiling, Knapper. Or, was it?


----------



## knapper

Not with fish.


----------



## glenway

Not the best way to prepare them for the table anyway.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Season opened this past Saturday. Going to get in a few stands early morning before the heat sets in. Gotta itch that trigger finger! 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Mark Steinmann said:


> Season opened this past Saturday. Going to get in a few stands early morning before the heat sets in. Gotta itch that trigger finger!
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


 Anything???


----------



## youngdon

Good morning Eric !


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Anything???


Got a couple!
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Nice Mark ????????. I don't see your decoy. What did you use? A water bottle on a string? Or Ice cubes? ????

Good morning Don


----------



## Mark Steinmann

azpredatorhunter said:


> Nice Mark . I don't see your decoy. What did you use? A water bottle on a string? Or Ice cubes?
> 
> Good morning Don


Yeah I'm contemplating downloading a babbling brook sound at this point.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Getting that needed drenching now. Sure feels good.

Temps in the 70s starting Friday but gotta go through 2 more hot, muggy days.


----------



## knapper

We Just got about an inch of rain and the temps., are in the upper 50's. The fall weather patterns are setting in.


----------



## catcapper

Bet the food plot will be look'in good----------> aspens are start'in to turn here.

awprint:


----------



## glenway

I may have been praying too hard. Our drought has morphed into flood warnings now, but I can hear those turnips growing from here. 70 degrees at wake up and the overhead watering is appreciated in this neck of the woods.


----------



## hassell

Still in the 90's here but a little cooler at night.


----------



## kiyote

x2!


----------



## glenway

The present rain and falling temperatures are refreshing! I don't care if it does rain all day. I'm digging this. Way better than hiding from the heat. And, I may not water the garden again this season.


----------



## knapper

We have been getting rain and cooler temps. We are getting into the mid 60's. The number of lows that have been coming through have made in almost imposible to go out on the boat. pulling it for the year tue.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Well...born and raised in Phoenix, AZ. Hottest summer on record here. They say today will be the 50th day over 110°. Really wishing I was living up in Prescott again... lol.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

Mark Steinmann said:


> Well...born and raised in Phoenix, AZ. Hottest summer on record here. They say today will be the 50th day over 110°. Really wishing I was living up in Prescott again... lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


dang . temps like that would have me prayin for the covid gods to get me


----------



## catcapper

In the 80's today--- suppose to be in the 20's tomorrow and a foot or so of snow by mid afternoon--- smoke from the fires is so thick, we can only see about 1/2 mile.

awprint:


----------



## glenway

Crazy stuff, Cat. Still got melons in the field getting ripe in mid-Michigan.


----------



## hassell

4 above the freezing mark this morning, just got back from the coast last night, frigging windstorm came through, trees down, etc, lots of cleanup today. Update on temps - 3 am and frost on the truck canopy - peppers and tomatoes covered - just what I don't need.


----------



## glenway

Mother Nature can be a mean mother.


----------



## youngdon

Cooled off to a comfortable 72*F here this morning. It’s not supposed to break 100*F here today. A little Smokey though.


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Went calling yesterday morning. Low was 48° and high was 70° but a bit too breezy. The curse of the camera continues!  8 stands and not 1 predator showed...was calling some of my best cat/fox country. Oh well, can't get them everytime.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

A little smokey here, too; got the outdoor furnace running with the cooler nights in the 40s. Burning some green pine for air freshener.

This morning, picked a dozen watermelons and some cantaloupe and sold them all to a friend who owns a tractor/equipment shop down the road. Lots more on the way next week.

Food plots look great. Deer agree.


----------



## catcapper

Heat wave up here in the rockies--- 40* this morn'in and almost 80* this afternoon--- haul'in timber and skin'in elk today--- the bulls are bugle'in in the morn'in till it heats up and head back to the black stuff by 10:00---

awprint:


----------



## kiyote

about the same temps here and elk are doing pretty much the same. they tend to quite down about 11 am or so and start getting vocal again around 5 or 6 pm.

was bugling a big bull last weekend but he just wanted to vaminous with his harem. had to dog them over a few ridges till he finally turned back to fight.

couldn't seal the deal though.


----------



## youngdon

catcapper said:


> Heat wave up here in the rockies--- 40* this morn'in and almost 80* this afternoon--- haul'in timber and skin'in elk today--- the bulls are bugle'in in the morn'in till it heats up and head back to the black stuff by 10:00---
> 
> awprint:


Congrats on your elk David.


----------



## catcapper

Not my elk Don--- I probably wont be hunt'in big game till next month. The owners of the timber lease are do'in the shoot'in--- I'm just show'in'em how fast an elk can be skinned and quartered.

awprint:


----------



## kiyote

got out for a drive last night and saw 5 bulls and a few cow elk already out on the winter grounds I will be hunting in NOV. just a cow hunt but am looking forward to it.


----------



## glenway

Good stuff, men.

Our deer archery season opens Oct. 1. Crossbow is on the money. Turnips are thick and about baseball size now and still growing. Temperatures dropping all week. Yippee!


----------



## kiyote

got up early this morning(about 4 a.m.) and found a surprise in my kitchen.

dang icemaker line to freezer was leaking water . what a mess.

think I caught it before any serious damage was done though. water doesn't appear to have gotten under the linoleum and I see no sign of the floor swelling up. think I lucked out.

makes me glad I am an early riser.

got the mess cleaned up. now I just have to wait for the local plumbing store to open up so I can fix it. sure am glad the guy who owns it is a workaholic and is open every day but Christmas .


----------



## catcapper

Got out to the mill today at 0530--- smoke in the sunrise and a cool 26* at daybreak--- warmed up to 77* in the afternoon. (pic is mill and tractor at sunup).

I have a lot of timber to move out if I'm gonna be hide hunt'in in Nov.


----------



## hassell

Great pic. Cat, above normal temps. here, usually plant garlic thanksgiving weekend after a few frosts, might be different this year.


----------



## glenway

Yeah, garlic. I'll be planting in about 2 to 3 weeks. Hard to believe.

Gave some to a friend who sold it at a flea market for $1/bulb. The Amish person who bought it said she'd buy all we had.

Maybe next year.


----------



## hassell

I see some white stuff on the mtn. tops this morning from yesterday's storm, finally a weather change I think is here to stay.


----------



## youngdon

Here too ! Just barely made it to 100 today, 68 this AM


----------



## kiyote

78 today. supposed to get our first frost tomorrow morning then highs in the fifties till sat when we get a balmy 65.. mtns should be perfect hunting weather.


----------



## knapper

We are in to the 40's here and have had a good frost, snow part way down the mountains and expected to maybe get some snow by the end of the week.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... So we went out calling for the first time in a long time this morning. First stand... at about 3 minutes I call in a coyote and he stops partially behind a bush. I didn't think it was to thick to shoot through so I aim and shoot... he hits the ground behind the bush and jumps back up goes around the bush to look at it... My hunting buddy shot him.


----------



## azpredatorhunter




----------



## azpredatorhunter

22-250 Rem. 50 gr. Medium Velocity Bullet = No Exit

So my hunting buddy is right. A fur friendly 22-250 Rem.
Who knew.


----------



## hassell

Well done.


----------



## C2C

Been gone for awhile ,glad to see folks are still alive...best time of the year headed our way ,4" of snow forecast for Saturday/Sunday. Soon be time time to hang cable 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

We'll be on standby Cam, had some of the white stuff hit the ground at 6am, gone now though. Welcome back.


----------



## C2C

Thx Rick, good to be back

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Good to see both of you still kickin', Eric and Cam!

Sure looks like someone is over-dressed for those 100-degree fall temperatures, Eric.

It's 42 degrees at wake up today in Mid-Michigan and the tree colors are magnificent.

Where did your bullet hit that 'yote, Eric?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Thanx hassell... Glen I have no idea. I think the bullet exploded on the bush, I'm not sure why he hit the ground. It must have scarred the crap out of him. 
P.S. it's in the 60's in the early morning ????


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Oops...


----------



## Mark Steinmann

Congrats Eric on the Coyote and most importantly....getting out again!

We had a good weekend getting out as a group and had some Coyotes that wanted their few seconds of fame. I'll do a write-up on it soon...but for now here is the star of the show!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Congratulations Eric


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Hey!!!!!! Thanks Eric for sharing your hunt-----that dang Coyote hunting [calling] sure is hard to beat--Great Coyote KILL---------------------------*


----------



## C2C

Calm before the storm,...after recieving 3 in of snow yesterday most of it melted but the @#$% is supposed to hit the fan tomorrow with another 6 in by evening with 60 mph wind gusts ..making preparation today to bring one herd of cows home off the hi prairie pasture first thing in the morning tomorrow before it hits..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

Got a new alarm clock, at 810 it shook the whole house and we were all up. Got to try and turn it down a bit that one today was about a 4.5.


----------



## dwtrees

Good Morning All - woke up to 28 degrees this morning. Had our first snow yesterday, just got a trace. Supposed to get up to 2 inches tonight and Saturday morning. What a time to be working the calves.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys and thanx... 
69° @ 7:49 am. High today 101°


----------



## C2C

Cows came gome today ,weather was perfect and we beat the storm ..starting rain/snow as i type









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Great pic..


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Beautiful pic Cam thanks for sharing-----------------same here trace of snow and 26---------------*


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Man that’s a great picture cam beautiful country if trump doesn’t get re-elected do you have any extra rooms I may need to migrate north


----------



## C2C

pokeyjeeper said:


> Man that's a great picture cam beautiful country if trump doesn't get re-elected do you have any extra rooms I may need to migrate north


If he doesn't the entire free world is in trouble John..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

that is true .regardless of outcome ,I won't be run out.


----------



## C2C

Not.nice today ..-10°C with a 10.mph NW wind , 10" snow in last couple days . Feeding cows and trying to keep weight on the calves til we sell in 10 days









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

We missed the snow part but there was an alert out, frigging wind though, our coldest night is tonight, not near your temps. or wind speeds. How are the prices this year for feeder calves?


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> We missed the snow part but there was an alert out, frigging wind though, our coldest night is tonight, not near your temps. or wind speeds. How are the prices this year for feeder calves?


Roughly the same as last year Rick ,Im hoping it stays that way til these calves get to market...grain prices are sky hi and climbing ,has us spooked a bit

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

in a bit under two weeks , we the people , get the privilege to determine which way our nation will go.

so, be you of the insane party or the sane party :teeth: I implore ALL to think on what they are and to then get out and

VOTE WHAT YOU ARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## C2C

What a difference a day makes ! -27°C yesterday morning but only -3 today and warming up all week ..lots of wind on the way too from the sounds of it ..thanx for the warmth Rick ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## catcapper

18" of snow last night--- high today of 14*F--- no cloud cover this evening, its gonna be a cold one tonight.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon

Yeah, tell me about it. Winter has come to southern Arizona. Our low was 47*F last night. And windy !


----------



## catcapper

Hope yer wear'in at least two pair of socks if yer gonna think about head'in outdoors fella---

awprint:


----------



## hassell

No kidding !!


----------



## youngdon

Lol.


----------



## C2C

What is storm we had 20 in of snow 50 mile an hour winds... our power went out at 6 p.m. Saturday night didn't come back on till 9 Sunday morning . blew and snow all day yesterday ,now we're trying to dig out... sure glad we got the calves sold and cows preg check.. had a real good price check Murphy ,8 out of 285 open feels like Christmas came early. Sunny and clear this morning, -18°C
















Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Ya I see Alberta got hammered, last week it was + 16C and today the whole province is pretty well shut down, all the storms went around us, N & S, no moisture.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Wow that’s crazy stay safe cam


----------



## C2C

hassell said:


> Ya I see Alberta got hammered, last week it was + 16C and today the whole province is pretty well shut down, all the storms went around us, N & S, no moisture.


Serious, You got nothing out of this one ? It was one for the ages Rick..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

pokeyjeeper said:


> Wow that's crazy stay safe cam


Thanx John , dentist in the morning then off to dust off that awesome howler somebody sent me last winter ..

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C

Here's a pic of the stack yard .









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

We cooled off to 63 degrees this morning and headed to another day in the 70s! We've had a good run of warm weather - some of it record-breaking, but that's about to change tonight. Heck, Sunday begins our firearms deer season and colder weather is welcome.

You did well, Cam, getting everything in order in the nick of time.


----------



## hassell

C2C said:


> Serious, You got nothing out of this one ? It was one for the ages Rick..
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


 We have the storm alert on now for yesterday and today, nothing here, this storm went just south of us again.


----------



## hassell

hassell said:


> We have the storm alert on now for yesterday and today, nothing here, this storm went just south of us again.


 I take some of that back as a few flakes are falling right now.


----------



## 22magnum

Good morning, 70° here and foggy high of 85 today. Texas

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Good luck with that howler cam 
I wondered if you're son gave it back to you after he call in a coyote with it


----------



## youngdon

That’s a lot of snow my friend and coupled with the wind it makes the drifts pile up. I’m glad that’s over for you for now. Watch out for the dentist, the first thing they tell them is “ drill ‘em, fill ‘em and bill ‘em. The second thing is never say oops.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> That's a lot of snow my friend and coupled with the wind it makes the drifts pile up. I'm glad that's over for you for now. Watch out for the dentist, the first thing they tell them is " drill 'em, fill 'em and bill 'em. The second thing is never say oops.


 The problem in Alberta usually with drilling is that you will probably hit oil !!! Ha !!


----------



## C2C

Thanx for comments guys ,Hassell too bad the PM doesnt support that .
Don , ya we have a pretty good dentist and is less money than many but not cheap.
Pokey, that howler is so good I keep it in a safety deposit box and coyotes circle the bank !! 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyjeeper

C2C said:


> Thanx for comments guys ,Hassell too bad the PM doesnt support that .
> Don , ya we have a pretty good dentist and is less money than many but not cheap.
> Pokey, that howler is so good I keep it in a safety deposit box and coyotes circle the bank !!
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


Lol well thank you cam I know how my son is he Ask to use something and never remembers to return it life in the fast lane with kids


----------



## hassell

C2C said:


> Thanx for comments guys ,Hassell too bad the PM doesnt support that .
> Don , ya we have a pretty good dentist and is less money than many but not cheap.
> Pokey, that howler is so good I keep it in a safety deposit box and coyotes circle the bank !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


 Is that the PM that should be behind bars!!!


----------



## hassell

Our first snowfall amounting to anything, around 4 inches, most of it has melted now.


----------



## murphyranch

Good morning from the horse barn.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Saddle up !


----------



## kiyote

shore is loney in the saddle since mah horse died!

true story . been some twenty years ago an i still miss that ol mare!

that's a purty nice looking barn murphy.


----------



## murphyranch

It was kinda cool this morning. My little helper was bundled up and wasn't kicking Spivey much for the first 10 minutes

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Gotta love the " sleet stopping in 37 minutes, starting 13 minutes later.


----------



## knapper

That is doing better than we are. We have been having storm warnings all over the state for over a month now.Temp.here tonight to about -10.


----------



## kiyote

youngdon said:


> C868C6AA-2B93-4DFD-B33A-BBF63F50A499.png
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EEB80677-35E6-49B7-9E41-4080394939CC.png
> 
> Gotta love the " sleet stopping in 37 minutes, starting 13 minutes later.


been having pretty much the same with a break today . supposed to hit 60 today . then more of the highs in30s an lows in 20s with rain/snow mix for next week or so.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys...I'm just praying the 90's are over.


----------



## glenway

A bit of snow fluffies yesterday but never amounted to anything.

Got hemmed in deer hunting last evening by a herd of deer with a few small bucks in the mix when they came in late. Could hear them chewing and ripping the turnips from the earth.

Nothing trigger-worthy. Yet.


----------



## hassell

A few flakes falling now.


----------



## C2C

Warm and windy is the forecast again today, hi of +11°C..one more day of it then a return to seasonal with temps around the freezing mark ..Hoping we get a dusting of snow with it.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... it's 37° here this morning. Going calling in a minute... wish me luck ????


----------



## kiyote

good ......I mean break a leg!

we are supposed to get some snow today. probly not more the a few inches though.


----------



## hassell

Couple inches here.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Thanx kiyote... First stand was bust do to people out walking. Second stand a bust do to a side by side. Third stand Jack broke out his new FoxPro caller my batteries died. So Jack called in a coyote from our left... Jack couldn't get on him because coyote was close and moving fast. The coyote ran past me at about 10 feet... I tried whistling and barking but he wasn't stopping.

Bringing the shotgun next time.


----------



## kiyote

I snuck out yesterday morning for a couple calls . got skunked , nary a doggie . but did see deer everywhere. hundreds of em . no big bucks and lots of lil dinkers but the herds look to be faring well so far this winter


----------



## kiyote

anybody been hearing the buzz of military takedowns ?

the buzz is the swamp is being drained . officials being arrested .supposedly trump invoked insurection act and has issued warnings for folks to stay out off major cities for next 13 days .

rumor has it many Italion officials have been rounded up for being complicant in election fraud.

even heard the vatican was blacked out for several hours and pope has been arrested ????????????

can't confirm any of it , just rumors going round.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

kiyote said:


> anybody been hearing the buzz of military takedowns ?
> 
> the buzz is the swamp is being drained . officials being arrested .supposedly trump invoked insurection act and has issued warnings for folks to stay out off major cities for next 13 days .
> 
> rumor has it many Italion officials have been rounded up for being complicant in election fraud.
> even heard the vatican was blacked out for several hours and pope has been arrested ????????????
> 
> can't confirm any of it , just rumors going round.


Friend of my brother was talking to his wife on the phone Sunday when they were at my house I over heard him saying something about Italy in the election but don't know what it was about he's retired out of the military and still has contacts inside so don't know what's going on I think I'll be watching my 6 for a while when in the big city here things may get crazy Michigan just passed a no guns in on on the capital grounds yesterday


----------



## kiyote

like I said , don't know if it's true or not but supposedly trump said avoid cities and today I heard philadelphia in particular to avoid.

hard to believe such could be going down without even a peep from fake news .


----------



## kiyote

sure are living in odd times when every capitol must be surrounded by troops for an innaguaration ceremony.

sure hope folks use their brains this week and if tshtf I pray y'all don't zig when ya shoulda zagged.


----------



## catcapper

I'd be a lot colder if I lived in Canada--- @ 0530 we had -23C with 4 new inches of snow.

Flipped the switch and it read -9F--- warmed up pretty quick.

awprint:


----------



## kiyote

dusting of snow this morning . is only down to 33 but it is also windy with 40 mpg gusts . supposed to warm up to 40 so will probly get rain this afternoon.


----------



## hassell

Also a dusting of snow here, barely covering the grass, calling for some rain next couple of days, crazy weather, 99% of storms have gone around us.


----------



## youngdon

We appreciate you sending it our way. We had four days of on and off rain. Supposed to get more Friday. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## hassell

Ya I see you had rain forecast for this week, snowing here now, the grass is finally covered.


----------



## glenway

Cold air has settled in on Mid-Michigan. Ever since we had a mix or rain and then snow a month ago, the layer of ice has remained with a bit of snow added. Temp is 8.2F or -13C and the turkeys and deer are getting somewhat desperate and coming in for birdseed.

Went for a hike yesterday and saw my group of 7 gobblers eating milkweed seed. Man, that's hungry! Hope they know what they are doing with these plants that are poisonous to humans - unless cooked.


----------



## hassell

Ya the thaw freeze through out winter is tough on the turkeys, had a crazy winter many moons ago but with much more snow, wiped probably 95 % of the turkeys out.


----------



## knapper

This morning about 6 it was about -5 and tonight it is expected to be down to colder temps.


----------



## hassell

Raining right now.


----------



## kiyote

was just shy of 60 yesterday and today more rain but still a high of 52 expected.

crazy fall we are having beginning to wonder if winter will ever hit this year.

must be da global warming


----------



## murphyranch

9* and windy with about 1/2 of ice on everything. COLD AF but not -34. C2C don't know how you breathe that air.
















Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

That’s only -29 in Celsius .... like a heat wave for him. Almost.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

youngdon said:


> That's only -29 in Celsius .... like a heat wave for him. Almost.


Don 9*f = -12*c so yes c2c would think it's a heatwave 
good news about all this cold weather is we finally have safe for me ice on the lakes so I'm working on getting all me ice fishing stuff around only been setting idle for 5-6 years going to take my granddaughter ice fishing this weekend so far everything is good to go even the jiffy gas Auger fired up 2nd pull had to get a new battery for the fish finder but it was around 10 years old so it was time


----------



## hassell

Excitement for everyone.


----------



## youngdon

Skips weather.... minus zero ? I always thought Zero was just zero. No plus, no minus, just plain zero


----------



## knapper

That means the was no tempature that day.


----------



## kiyote




----------



## glenway

The polar vortex has the turkeys and deer extremely hungry. Had six whitetails eating our shrubs next to the house yesterday. Really got them trimmed. When I go outside they just look at me. I think I could hand-feed them. Rabbits same thing. Turkeys coming in twice each day.

Particularly rough on them because the ice remains under the snow which keeps piling up. Highs near 20(F) each day with no relief in sight.


----------



## hassell

Tough on everything, frigging wind is the killer.


----------



## youngdon

75 for a high here today. It’s looking like winter will spring right past us....


----------



## murphyranch

.









Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Lol


----------



## kiyote

winter has finally arrived .have gotten about 6 inches of snow so far today. unusual for us to get so much this late and this is our best storm of the year so far.


----------



## glenway

-9.2 degrees (F) or (-23 C) at wake up. Lots of snow yesterday on top of what we already had on the ground. Gave the Allis a good workout and she was up to the task. Met my new neighbor across the road. He had his snowplow truck stuck and was working on freeing it with his Bobcat loader. Hooked the Allis up, pulled hard a few times and that was that.

No cross country skis but I did take a hike to the bridge wearing my snowshoes and shoveled it off.

Heading out shortly to face the day. Glad I have those Baffin boots (second pair), but with only one thin pair of socks yesterday, my feet got cold. That minus 40 rating on the boots may be a bit off. Put another pair of wool socks on and stayed warm.


----------



## youngdon

Stay warm Glen.


----------



## hassell

-5 C here this morning, you must have the lighter liners for the baffin's.


----------



## glenway

The liners look like something Michael Jackson would like. Rated for -40? Hmmmm.

The thing I don't like about the boots is if water gets above the weld at the nylon uppers, feet get wet. No issues in this weather, though. I wore them with my snowshoes yesterday and they worked great.

The extra socks still fit in there fine without being tight.


----------



## glenway

Here they are.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Good to see you got dugout of the snow my feet never get cold in my mickey mouse boots I’m on my 3rd pair and it does look good on getting a 4th as theses boot are not made anymore I don’t know what I’ll do when they wear out I’ve been only using them when I know I’ll need them and not using them every day like the first 2 pair


----------



## hassell

glenway said:


> Here they are.


 Can't really see the liners, mine are good for -60, usually no socks are worn or very light ones, if you have ever had liners freeze into your boots this is what I do - put in some thin like a nylon wafer looking insole's in the boot then your liners, keeps your liners off of the boot sole which helps the moisture dissipate and feet warmer.


----------



## glenway

Never had the liners freeze, although not much testing with these new boots. The liner is the same as my previous pair, which had some noticeable wear. I wanted to get some new liners, but the cost was about $80 - too much to justify.

Another thing with these new Baffin boots is the top part. As you can see in the pic, they have a very large opening and that makes it tough to get my pants on the outside when I['m cutting wood. If chips get in there, very hard to get them back out - even if I take the liners out. Chips seem to get stuck in the material. Only certain pants will fit over the opening, but I make it work.

Today, it's 9 degrees at wake up - some 18 degrees warmer than yesterday's start up. A bit of a warm-up into the mid-30s next week with lows in the mid-20s. I'll take it.

Attached is a pic of the liners. Made in China, dang it.


----------



## hassell

-9 C here this morning, ya I've been through the wood chip problem also, I either tie the top or wear my wool pants which have a large opening to go over. You've never had felt liners freeze into your hunting boots cause of feet sweating and very cold !! Been down that road many a time.


----------



## glenway

Not sure these liners are felt but I sure felt the cold.


----------



## glenway

Final update on the Baffins. Original Canadian pair has a different liner than this new Chinese-made version. Original one has the same looking Michael Jackson outer veneer as the new Chinese models. But, looking at the top of the original ones, there it is: felt to the inside of the liner attached to the sparkly stuff on the outside.

The new ones have the same sparkle, as mentioned, but there's some type of foam middle layer and a piece of material attached over it that is the inside of the liners.

Been in sub-zero weather with both and the nod goes to the Canadian boots. No surprise there, 'eh?

Still like two pair of good wool socks and a boot large enough to accommodate them. It's a good feeling to forget about extremities as important as feet!


----------



## glenway

Hiked out to a couple of feeding sites today and got a good workout. About 3/4 mile with a pack was enough. Baffin boots and old-school snowshoes (Kabik, Canada made).


----------



## hassell

Way to go Glen, is that a foot of powder snow. You mean Kamik boots.


----------



## glenway

Not the boots. The snowshoes, but I may have the name wrong. Hard to see them in the picture. They might be Kabir but for sure they are Canadian models.

Funny thing. When I wore them on a coyote hunt in Michigan's Upper Peninsula, the locals couldn't believe I still used them, because new ones are not made with wood. Can't justify the expense of replacement, when these still work.

We are supposed to get some relief from the cold with temperatures predicted to be above freezing next week. Been a while.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Come on warm weather I’m over this cold crap


----------



## knapper

Check out some wiggy's liners. I use them in my Sorel boots and they are better than the felt ever were and lighter too. Went to Fairbanks to hunt caribou and did not fine any. got home at 0230 hrs. this morning due to trouble starting the truck in Fairbanks, the temp was -15. Got help from good friends and got it started and headed home. Drive through -20 and got treated to a good light show from the northern lights as well. Zach , my son got three ptargamin with a 17 hmr, no lose of meat due to head and neck shots, all done shooting standing. Remind me of someone I know.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Sounds like a good day knapper congrats on and birds do you still see Marty your mountain man neighbor


----------



## knapper

Never seen the show and I think real life would be too dangerous for him as we were.


----------



## glenway

I think Kabik is an Alaskan place. Not Kamik, either. Here is a pic of the stamped Logo on the snowshoes.


----------



## hassell

Cool, I think that was the brand I had back when I started trapping(74), with the long tail on them, 2 pairs - the finish would wear out on the bottoms from the snow so had to varnish them quite regular, they were terrible to use in the mountains, lots of faceplants. My sherpas in later years are the ultimate snowshoe machine.


----------



## glenway

These are the bear paw models - no tail. Got 'em in my younger and lighter days. Now they sink more. Refinished with spray clear Minwax exterior grade polyurethane. We're headed near 40 degrees in a few days and that means some melt.


----------



## kiyote

I just go barefoot but dad were a squash. leastways thaz wut he sas.


----------



## glenway

34 degrees at wake-up. Yippee! The melt is on.


----------



## hassell

Pineapple Express came through last night, +6 C here.


----------



## youngdon

I spoke to Skip yesterday. He freezing his butt off with very little snow. He said they were about 100 inches below average.


----------



## glenway

Hitting about 40 degrees for highs now and another 34 degrees at wake-up. Still too much snow for the ATV.


----------



## murphyranch

We hit a high of 70 today. That is an 87 degree temp swing from 1 week ago.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

I hope your nightmare is over, Murph.

All we heard about was how the drastic weather affected Texas but not a word about Oklahoma in the news. I trust you don't mind that I used your words from a PT post in a piece I wrote last week to let everyone know in Michigan and beyond how dreadful your situation had become.

You can read the column that was published in our daily newspaper, The Argus-Press, yesterday here: Mother Nature's Cruel Ways - ThinkingAfield.org

Thanks for all you do behind the scenes.

Our on-the-ground snow is melting fast with temps in the lower 40s. Migratory birds are arriving, but it still seems a bit early with current conditions.


----------



## kiyote

got a skiff of snow here yesterday but the trinity mtns , 40 mils from home got about a foot of snow .

much needed . I think we are at about 80% of normal now , so not the worst year ever the big reserviors in the major drainages will probably fill this year but we could use more snow to fill the lower desert ponds that supply many of the local farmers. as it now stands they will probably run dry by july or so.

my brother has been wanting to replant his hay field for two years now but just doesn't have the full water year to make it worthwhile


----------



## glenway

Our melt-off should be complete this week with high temps in the 50s for a few days. Turkeys are gobbling already with a couple of good groups hanging around: 9 gobblers and 10 hens (separate groups).


----------



## catcapper

We should be have'in our snow melt here in 2-3 weeks.

Pic is the good old days cross'in high water in Miss K's yota to get to the new calfs on the south lease.lol.

Turkeys are fairly safe in these mountains--- USDA will have most of the forest access locked up till its pilgrim season.


----------



## hassell

Boy that looks familiar, 1974 crossing the N fork of the goat river.


----------



## glenway

Hard to steer from up there. Goin' with the flow, like it or not.

What's with the rear wheel?


----------



## youngdon

Rudder ?


----------



## catcapper

That's the swing out tire mount Glen--- I used it to hang on to while I attached a winch line down under the water to a tow hook--- It was quite the wet day.

awprint:


----------



## hassell

catcapper said:


> That's the swing out tire mount Glen--- I used it to hang on to while I attached a winch line down under the water to a tow hook--- It was quite the wet day.
> 
> awprint:


 My crossing in my 74 cruiser was swept 20 ft. , the water wasn't quite that high but still running through the cab, no winch though, got lucky.


----------



## glenway

Crazy. But, now I see it. I guess Miss K didn't hear you when you said, "Smile."

I'm no stranger to vehicles in the water. I posted a photo years ago about an ice fishing trip gone wrong on Lake St. Clair, when our Datsun pickup ended up at the bottom of the lake. They don't float long, but we managed to get out through the windows, because the doors were pinched tight from the ice. It happened right after I told my pal, Tom, "This doesn't look good."

With the aid of a skindiver and a crane, we got it out 6 days later. Insurance company totaled it and wrote a check. Trailered it to a shop with a hoist, drained all the fluids, replaced a headlight (and a body panel later) and back on the road until it was sold years later.

Should have stashed a photo under the seat.


----------



## glenway

What goes down, must come up.


----------



## kiyote

should be on an episode of biggest catch!

lol that's what I did when I sold my last truck! I hit an elk with it years ago so I left a pic of the damage in the glove box.

that's why I don't ice fish! I doubt ten marines could drag me screaming out onto the ice :mrgreen:


----------



## hassell

Great pic. Glen, I seen a truck through the ice once, these guys drove out on the lake late in the year, brand new snow machine in the back, rear of the truck went through, snow machine slid off, front half of the truck was sticking above the ice because the 2 doors were left open when they bailed out, probably 10 grand cost for that fishing trip.


----------



## knapper

It is snowing now and we have about 6 inches at this time.


----------



## glenway

We did salvage our minnows, which were still alive in the minnow bucket in the back of the truck. And, we ate our lunch from the trip that was left behind: some boiled eggs.

Insurance covered the entire bill including the cost for the skindiver to hook it up.

61 degrees at wake-up this morning, and guess what...garlic is up already but it should get brutalized from frost and snow sure to follow. But, like Hassel says, "It's tough stuff."


----------



## knapper

Snow storm is not over yet and we have about 15inches of snow so far will clean it up when it stops snowing.


----------



## catcapper

Its 28*F at 1735--- been snow'in for a couple days--- snow is cow dog deep, that's why hes sit'in (pic) up on a bale of hay.


----------



## knapper

We finally got above 32 yesterday. We had 57 days below 32 straight, a long time for us here in the Anchorage area.


----------



## youngdon

glenway said:


> It happened right after I told my pal, Tom, "This doesn't look good."


I'm sorry Glen but every time I read this I chuckle just a little. I wonder what wasTom's reply ?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*Woke up Sunday morning to 5" of Snow on the ground. We hadn't any on the ground for a few weeks and now its close to 50 degrees and snow is almost gone again----What a Crazy winter we have had------Our snow usually is around till late April most years and sometimes May----A year to remember----------------------WOW!!!!!!! Cat nice Puppy Pic*


----------



## glenway

"I wonder what wasTom's reply?"

The truck cracked through when I said that, so Tom didn't have much of a chance to say anything. He did, however, run across the failing ice to get his keys from his truck after we got to shore.

About the dumbest thing I ever saw. He pulled it off, though. Me? Never!

44 degrees at wake up and expected to get to mid 60s today. Tomorrow it'll be in the low 40s with some slop from the sky.


----------



## knapper

The low for last night was to get down to 7 and my son and I were going to ride snowmachines but, we deciede to wait until sunday and warmer temps.


----------



## catcapper

3" of snow last night and 21* at 0540---

awprint:


----------



## youngdon

Brrrrr


----------



## catcapper

I don't think winter is ever gonna leave up here this year---19* at 0400 this morn'in and 4 new inches of snow.

awprint:


----------



## kiyote

enjoy it . we never got a winter this year


----------



## glenway

42 degrees a at wake-up in Mid-Michigan. That same cold weather will be here next with snow in the forecast. Fired up the outside furnace after having it shut down for a few weeks. Looks like no pears this year. Again! All in blossom now and they'll be frozen off with lows in the 20s for a couple of days. Cherries may get it, too. Apple blossoms are either not opened up yet or undeveloped, so far. Garlic won't care, though, and is looking great.

Turkeys everywhere and the season is open. Hope to get out this week. Got quite a few around, but haven't seen anything over 2 years old. Toms that is.


----------



## catcapper

Looks good Glen---

Were regress'in back into the ice age up in this country--- 7*F at 0500--- bet the Bluebirds are gonna head back south.

awprint:


----------



## hassell

Awesome looking garlic Glen, way ahead of mine, spuds, carrots, parsnip, beets and onions are in. Suppose to get some much needed rain this week.


----------



## C2C

Been away from the site for a couple months ...calving almost done,with great success and final coyotss sold at auction. 
Ave $ 94USD on the 20 I sent , they were only ave dogs and I knew when I sold the rest private that it was a mistake...next time .
Hope all has been well with you folks here,my wife and I are back on the road to recovery since coming down with the Covid variant ...what a rough ride, something I dont wish on anyone..take care all and have a good summer.









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

I'm glad you and Deb are recovered Cam. It's good to see you back here. I think we all are looking forward to this years snaring thread. 
Take care of your family.


----------



## glenway

Glad you and your wife fought off the dreaded virus.

One heck of a bird's nest there.


----------



## C2C

Thanx guys it was brutal ,hoping to get a vaccinayion in a month or so ,dont want that again ..
Got geese nesting on a couple bales about to hatch .
As for snaring, Deb says I need to slow down this winter .. told her ok ,I will only set 200 instead of 150 ..lol..got all my supplies to build em just need to get at it .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

glad you recovered but am curious as to why folks think the vaccine will protect them when getting the disease and forming the antibodies naturally will not?????

there is simply to many things about this that makes zero sense to me .

why does one have to keep wearing the mask once they are vaccinated ???????????

I am not an anti vaccer . actually had my first stick a week ago .

but I can not refrain from calling BS , BS.

anyhow , enough rant. live long and prosper C2C!


----------



## C2C

kiyote said:


> glad you recovered but am curious as to why folks think the vaccine will protect them when getting the disease and forming the antibodies naturally will not?????
> 
> there is simply to many things about this that makes zero sense to me .
> 
> why does one have to keep wearing the mask once they are vaccinated ???????????
> 
> I am not an anti vaccer . actually had my first stick a week ago .
> but I can not refrain from calling BS , BS.
> 
> anyhow , enough rant. live long and prosper C2C!


Thanx kiyote , ya who knows n this crap....just know that i dont want it again..sure alot of govt cintrol up here , and not a whole pile of true facta to back it ..lockdowns , masks , no social gatherings , country is in a hell of a mess. 
Too many small business going under because of controls, will only be the big guys left ..
One poor family in our community has lived a night mare the last month..elderly uncle passed away , stillborn grandchild a week before due date , 16 yr old daughter heart attack from blood clot and passes( no Covid) and now the 45 yr old mother has had a stroke from stress and airlifted to Calgary ..how much can one bunch take ? Ill be happy with my own problems ..
Lets hope the vaccines works tho I beleive I have more faith on a little Ivomec from.my vet cupboard .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

45 degrees at wake up and the first day in about a week we haven't had freeze warnings. Looks like no apples or pears this year. Again! Highs in the 70s and it sure feels good but no rain. Had to resort to hand watering the garlic and onions. Glad to have a water well at the remote garden. Should be planting melons in about 2 weeks.

Turkeys love to take dirt baths in the garden and had a hen chase me around last weekend when I may have gotten too close to its brood. Dang thing went nuts running top speed all around me with its wings low and complaining. Came back later on the four wheeler and it raised the roof again.

Gonna drive about 100 miles to watch my 11 year-old great grandson play some baseball today.


----------



## youngdon

That’ll be the best 100 miles you’ve driven all week. Good luck to him !!


----------



## glenway

Not much of a game. Never saw so many walks - over and over. Pitchers can't pitch and coaches don't seem to be able to teach. Took me back to my coaching days and I did well to keep quiet except for a few involuntary remarks nobody heard.

Went with my great grandson to a park after the game and I had him shagging flys (yep, not flies). Wore both of us out.

Don't miss dodging city slickers in traffic. Glad to get back to the country.

Kids are already talking about fishing again, but they have about a month of school remaining.

54 degrees at wake-up and a bit of much-needed rain this morning.


----------



## kiyote

not much point in coaching when everyone gets a trophy for participating I guess.

at least you got to spend some time with your ggrand.

I found myself at a demo derby mud bog yesterday afternoon with my brother and his son.

not really my thing but it was fun to watch for a while.

started with 19 cars and there was only six left when we got bored and left. hard to watch to long when you don't really care who wins.

but it was something to get out of the house for.


----------



## youngdon

Saturday I taught Gus what a snap of my fingers and “sit” means. He picked it up pretty quick. Sunday was about reinforcing Saturday’s lesson.


----------



## glenway

53 degrees at wake-up and heading to record highs this week. No rain and water level is very low. Hand-watering the remote garden already and noticed yesterday the spuds are finally up. Planting melons by the end of the week.

Hopefully, making my last trip to Mendard's this morning for a few items for my renovation project. Carpet gets installed today, too. About 2 weeks to getting the house on the market. Here is a pic of the front of the place. Sure looks better than the sea green color it had.


----------



## hassell

Awesome Glen.


----------



## catcapper

Looks like a couple mill trees behind the house LOL.--- can ya fit a full length pickup in that garage?--- seems kind of short.

It snowed last night and this morn'in--- we got 14" of the white stuff--- power went off for 7 hours (so whats new)

Temp @ 1300 was 47* and its melt'in fast--- I thought our mud was done, but we'll be ball deep in it by the morrow.

awprint:


----------



## youngdon

Very nice Glen !

Better pull your tighty-whiteys up Dave.


----------



## glenway

The site and development was a one-time red pine planting and most of the original trees have had to be removed. Those in the background are white pines with one large oak behind the house.

Not sure of the garage depth but the pic makes it look shorter.

One more exterior wall to paint but that west side has no windows, so it will be relatively easy except for the height on the gable end. My ladder has to be put into my pickup bed to get the extra height.

Putting the doors back on today after yesterday's carpet installation. Should be on track for the market by Memorial Day.

While waiting for the carpet installers to finish, I met one of the nearby neighbors in the street. She said I was a hero for getting the scum out of there and cleaning up the neighborhood. Another couple strolled by with positive comments about the appearance of the facelift.

Just want it gone and I'll be on my way.

To finish will mean a nice payday after so much hard work, but best of all, it will mean I'm really retired. Already cancelled my Glenway Management liability coverage. No turning back.

Weather is heading for around 90 degrees before the weekend. I'll trade some heat for that snow, Cat.


----------



## kiyote

better take the heat , snow makes paintin tough. :cold:


----------



## knapper

We have been about normal for temps. Highs in the upper 50s to mid 60s and down to 40 or so. We will plant gardens out side for above ground about mormeral day time.Trees are about fully leafted out now.


----------



## catcapper

Best be sure to use some kind of fall arrest for paint'in that gable end Glenn--- we don't need to be tell'in folks what a nice guy you "were" cause you have a bit of ******* blood in ya. Better yet--- hire some young'in to top the high stuff out--- a few extra bucks wont hurt ya this close to the end of the line.

awprint:


----------



## glenway

I tried to get someone but he had already quit working, but he referred me to another painter who never called me back. A local guy wanted $10,000 to do it and I didn't like that idea much. Tried Angie's List but got nothing but more emails asking a bunch of dumb questions and gave up on the middle-man promotions.

I already finished the other gable end with the chimney in the middle and this side should be no more difficult. I didn't use the truck on the other side but I already did the maneuver with the pressure washer on both sides.

I don't like the high-wire act and will be careful. If I fall off, I'll be retired; if not, I'll be retired.


----------



## kiyote

just put some pillas down for you goes up.


----------



## glenway

Got er done! One week to go and no more dangerous stuff.

67 degrees at wake-up with too much heat on the way.


----------



## kiyote

best thing about retirement ... if it gets to hot you get to just relax on recliner with a six pack.


----------



## glenway

With the AC on!


----------



## C2C

Getting some much needed moisture here , an inch of rain and 4 in of wet snow in the past couple days .Sure enjoy the drumming of rain on our new metal roof.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

this has been the dryest ,warmest winter I can ever remember for us.

got a little rain this weekend but it only added up to quarter inch or so.

mtns picked up a few inches on the peaks.

every lil bit helps I guess.

ditch farmers will be out of water by end of june again.


----------



## hassell

Much needed rain here also, some gravel areas here dry out and die 2 months from now, they are already dried out and dead(2 months ago).


----------



## catcapper

31*F before daybreak--- into the high 60's by afternoon--- not much snow left in the timber. Hauled some bug bit ponderosa in and started make'in boards.


----------



## hassell

Valley bottom people love that blue stain.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

Great looking slabs cat I wish you lived closer I’d be all over that blue stain wood


----------



## glenway

71 degrees at wake-up in Mid-Michigan.

Got a couple delays in the house renovation. The pigs that were in the house spilled enough oil on the garage floor to rival the mess from the Exxon Valdez. Gotta degrease, acid etch, rinse and wait for it all to dry. Already did it once, but not good enough for the epoxy finish to follow. Dang.

Similar mess in the basement and already prepped. Central air goes in today. Basement floor finish after that.

Finally, seal-coating the asphalt driveway at the very end and I'm outta there after a bit of house cleaning and yard work.

I will stay at it over the holiday weekend, as much as conditions allow.

If the real estate salesperson gets the photos finished and online, I'll share them.

Sure could go for a trout breakfast but my taste buds will have to remain on stand-by a bit longer.


----------



## hassell

Slowly but surely Glen.


----------



## glenway

47 degrees at wake-up makes for good working temps. Heat is gone for now with highs less than 75 degrees for the upcoming week.

Can't coat the floors today but will after all the wetness is gone from prep work.

Getting Covid shot #2 this morning.

Goal today is some landscaping work and coating the asphalt driveway. Hopefully, the shot won't cause any real issues today.


----------



## kiyote

getting my second moderna shot on saturday. saw no affects from first one besides gaining the ability to move things with my mind.

is nice to no longer need a keyboard and mouse to work the computer.

only downfall is now our masters can simply flip a kill switch on us if we don't obey their commands. :teeth:

I only got it because I figured death was preferable to another year of this covid bowlshart!


----------



## C2C

Looks like the storm is over ,clear sunny skies today with a light wind .. ended up with 2.1 in of much needed rain plus what ever was in 4 in of snow . Surprisingly the blossoms on trees and bushes still look good so maybe some apples cherries and pears after all..Turning out 50 heifers today ,first green grass they have seen since weaned the first of Nov so that should make em happy .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway

Got my second shot yesterday. Feel a bit rundown this am but I'll soldier on.

Couldn't apply asphalt sealer yesterday, because 36 hours of dry weather is needed afterward. Raining now. High temp around 50 today and 43 degrees at wake-up.

Should be able to finish the house in a few days.


----------



## fr3db3ar

Had the virus. Over it. Not getting a shot.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

got my second moderna shot today, am feeling ok so far .gamvfkjb askmmxkxml,mlx x.zxz,xl,xzlxm js hBISD,S JXDZL,KJKNMLLllmfbdlmkznf,fckadsvm lf,sdsmascldvsl;ascl


----------



## kiyote

welp the shot kilt me but I have since rebooted and am back!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glenway

Like a toothache.


----------



## glenway

*This is a portion of an ABC radio interview between a female broadcaster and General Cosgrove who was about to sponsor a Boy Scout Troop visiting his military Headquarters...*

*FEMALE INTERVIEWER:*
*So, General Cosgrove, what things are you going to teach these young boys when they visit your base?*

*GENERAL COSGROVE:*
*We're going to teach them climbing, canoeing, archery and shooting.*

*FEMALE INTERVIEWER:*
*Shooting! That's a bit irresponsible, isn't it?*

*GENERAL COSGROVE:*
*I don't see why, they'll be properly supervised on the rifle range.*

*FEMALE INTERVIEWER:*
*Don't you admit that this is a terribly dangerous activity to be teaching children?*

*GENERAL COSGROVE:*
*I don't see how. We will be teaching them proper rifle discipline before they even touch a firearm.* 

*FEMALE INTERVIEWER:*
*But you're equipping them to become violent killers.*

*GENERAL COSGROVE:*
*Well, Ma'am, you're equipped to be a prostitute, but you're not one, are you?*

*The broadcast* *went silent for 46 seconds and when it returned, the interview was over**.....*


----------



## youngdon

Gotta love General Cosgroves words of wisdom.


----------



## glenway

53 degrees at wake-up and only a couple days left of the house renovation. Driveway is finished and only need epoxy coating on garage floor and regular floor paint on the basement floor. A bit of cleanup afterward. Market is open Friday, so I gotta get 'er done now.

Real estate salesperson choked a bit when I told him the asking price, but I've got two things going: 1) Today's crazy factor and skyrocketing costs to do what I've already done, and 2) The all-new factor in a woodsy subdivision that's 50 years old.

If it's too high in price, I'll reduce it. But, first I gotta see if there's one taker that'll take 'er.

Real Estate photographer will be there when I give the call and I'll share photos or a link when I can.

Apparently, those that are having houses built today are signing open-ended agreements on material costs meaning they're signing blank checks. Hard to believe what our leaders have done to our economy!


----------



## kiyote

hope you git er sold before the bubble bursts . as we all know it inevitably will!


----------



## glenway

54 degrees at wake-up and my last day of the house renovation - and, a short day at that.

Temps climbing near 90 by week's end, so glad it's over.


----------



## youngdon

glenway said:


> Hard to believe what our leaders have done to our economy!


If they were "leading" us we'd all be prosperous.


----------



## kiyote

if they were leading us we'd all be dead at the bottom of a cliff.

a wise man solves his own problems when they arise and does not seek the government to do so.

expect nothing and you will never be disappointed.


----------



## catcapper

Twas 31*F at daybreak this morn'in with frost--- high of 68*F a while ago---

Was pull'in down the binders on a load of Doug-Fir at the bottom of the timber patch when a couple desert folks pulled up and headed towards me. Get this sh!t--- they wanted to sell me some gummy bears with dope in'em. Guess they were way too spaced out on their wacko weed to see the brand on my butt that said *******. I was a fairly good sport about it though. The older cowdog was let'in all know he didn't take like'in to those city fellas so I told'em--- best take yer candy critters and move it on outta here right quick, or by the time I open the door on my truck--- yer gonna know what a cow feels like when its in the wrong side of----- we'll--- you'll find out. Ten feet towards the truck, and they were fly'in down the road--- like---bye---.

Gotta get outta this state--- its one big green dope cloud anymore.

awprint:


----------



## Glenwhey

72 degrees at wake-up and headed for about 90 today. A good breeze, though. Went fishing yesterday and told a couple of friends. Heading to the same lake in an hour with them and a bigger boat. Good bass action and some whoppers were top-feeding and making big splashes and we're heading back to tangle with them.

Caught a good bass and netted it into the boat yesterday. Dang net material had the fish and treble hooks all tangled up. Cut the brand new net material apart to get the fish out. Different net today.


----------



## youngdon

Whey cool ! Good luck ! 
what are you throwing at them?


----------



## kiyote

Cap


catcapper said:


> Twas 31*F at daybreak this morn'in with frost--- high of 68*F a while ago---
> 
> Was pull'in down the binders on a load of Doug-Fir at the bottom of the timber patch when a couple desert folks pulled up and headed towards me. Get this sh!t--- they wanted to sell me some gummy bears with dope in'em. Guess they were way too spaced out on their wacko weed to see the brand on my butt that said *****. I was a fairly good sport about it though. The older cowdog was let'in all know he didn't take like'in to those city fellas so I told'em--- best take yer candy critters and move it on outta here right quick, or by the time I open the door on my truck--- yer gonna know what a cow feels like when its in the wrong side of----- we'll--- you'll find out. Ten feet towards the truck, and they were fly'in down the road--- like---bye---.
> 
> Gotta get outta this state--- its one big green dope cloud anymore.
> 
> awprint:


..... far out man ! I could go for sum gummies!


no sense leaving where you are the whole world is dope city these days


----------



## kiyote

Glenwhey said:


> 72 degrees at wake-up and headed for about 90 today. A good breeze, though. Went fishing yesterday and told a couple of friends. Heading to the same lake in an hour with them and a bigger boat. Good bass action and some whoppers were top-feeding and making big splashes and we're heading back to tangle with them.
> 
> Caught a good bass and netted it into the boat yesterday. Dang net material had the fish and treble hooks all tangled up. Cut the brand new net material apart to get the fish out. Different net today.


 nice ! good way to start retired life!


----------



## Glenwhey

Curds and whey.


----------



## Glenwhey

I was tossing a Rapala minnow. Nice boat. Instead of anchoring, Doug pushes a button on a wireless remote telling the gps-controlled Minnkota to keep us in the same spot. It's a Lund with a 25 Merc.


----------



## youngdon

Glenwhey said:


> I was tossing a Rapala minnow. Nice boat. Instead of anchoring, Doug pushes a button on a wireless remote telling the gps-controlled Minnkota to keep us in the same spot. It's a Lund with a 25 Merc.


Nice fish Glen. I miss my boat…. But only when I want to go fishing.


----------



## Glenwhey

Thanks, YD. Too dang hot with 74 degrees at wake-up. Need rain but glad I have a well punched for my remote garden. Everything is alive and well. So far.


----------



## hassell

Looks like a great day.


----------



## Glenwhey

Heck of a hailstorm yesterday. About an inch of rain in a half hour and some high winds. Came out OK.
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## hassell

No damage to the reno house I hope.


----------



## Glenwhey

hassell said:


> No damage to the reno house I hope.


I went over there and found only some tree debris. No damage to the structure. Will tidy things up today.


----------



## youngdon

Good to hear there was no damage. I’ve had to replace a roof twice because of hail like that. Thankfully insurance covered all but my deductible.


----------



## Glenwhey

68 wet degrees at wake up. Rain, rain go away. Water level is higher than at any time this spring and rising. May lose some of the garden.


----------



## kiyote

forecast calling for 100 plus days for at least the next ten days . been an unusually dry year in an already dry region.
expect to see a lot of broken up antlers this fall.


----------



## kiyote

was able to slip out a couple weeks ago to the duck valley indian reservation and had a great day . probably caught in the neighborhood of 100 fish . ranging in size from 16 to 20 inchers . red bodied with gold spoon panther martin was our magic lure that day.

only down fall to having such a great day was having to stay and battle the brutal heat . had we not been catching I would have shaded up for a s siesta! seriously ! it were so durn hot that when I broke wind I weren't sure ifn I sharted meeself or was just blowing sweat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 🤪


----------



## hassell

Awesome, perfect size.


----------



## Glenwhey

Wouldn't have been able to stay out there in that heat or sun. Congrats on a day on the water. Did that Piranha bite your left shin?


----------



## kiyote

not exactly sure what happened there.


----------



## hassell

Part of getting old.


----------



## kiyote

tru dat !!!!!!!!!!!! seems like I've got new mystery bruises most every day.

I just tell folks the wife is beating me.


----------



## hassell

As well here.


----------



## Glenwhey

Probably good bait in Piranha water. Just dangle a leaky leg overboard for a minute to see what's biting.

Heavy rain yesterday evening with some tornado warnings in the area, but no especially high winds. Just lots of rain and more coming today. I measured the distance between the creek and my bridge and I still had 34 inches of clearance yesterday. Gonna check again shortly. Watched a couple of gobblers gutting it out during a downpour. Tough way to survive. Over 20 little turkeys with their mothers showed up the other day and they got a good baptizing. Garden still looks OK. No flooding there, because the soil is very porous and drains readily. Melon plants seem to like the conditions, so far.


----------



## Glenwhey

Water in the creek is up 20 inches from yesterday morning with 16 inches more 'till it gets to the bottom of my bridge. Doubt if it will happen and hope it doesn't, but the bridge can take some punishment. Just don't know how much but sure glad I raised it during construction last year, based on the floods at the time.

Flood warnings all around.


----------



## hassell

Ya the opposite out here.


----------



## Glenwhey

Over the banks with more rain later today.


----------



## youngdon

We could use a lot of that rain here.


----------



## Glenwhey

Yeah, I guess too much *is* a better problem. Water is now only 12 inches from the bottom of the bridge and the sun is shining. But, another blast later today. Won't be any farming around here for a while.


----------



## kiyote

to much water can suck but I sure wish we had that problem here now. predicting 100 plus degrees for at least the next ten days with nary a drop of rain in sight. a lot of the smaller reservoirs are already empty.
the flood irrigators are done for the year.


----------



## hassell

Same temps. here for the next while, tough weeding in the heat.


----------



## knapper

We got up to 70 here at the house today.


----------



## Glenwhey

I don't believe we received any more rain overnight but the hot and muggy stuff is here for a few days. Supposed to lighten up for the holiday weekend with high temps in the 70s. I can hear the chorus of particularly happy robins outdoors celebrating the abundance of readily available worms. Still dark but they have good reason for singing with plenty of food for their second broods.


----------



## Glenwhey

Water has risen to within 8 inches of the bridge, but it should recede some now. Hit and miss rain for the next few days, Nothing yesterday or last night.


----------



## youngdon

I envy your rain but not the humidity that comes after. 
its 88 here at 6:30 and supposed to stop at 109. Cool down tomorrow to 102 for a high.


----------



## hassell

About 104 here, hotter tomorrow.


----------



## Glenwhey

Raining again but there will be a pause until it starts up again this afternoon. 72 degrees at wake-up with 95 percent humidity. Storm blew in last evening with a lightning strike next to the house. Not sure what it hit yet, but I'll check when it's light outside. Took out our phone. Water under the bridge had receded somewhat yesterday but that little creek looks more like a river now.

Been watching the temps out West with the triple digits. Yuk! Stay cool, men.


----------



## kiyote

trying but getting blackouts.


----------



## Glenwhey

Never found where the lightning struck yesterday evening but phones are out. Also, blew out an LED bulb exterior garage light.


----------



## Glenwhey

Happy Canada Day to our friends north of the border.


----------



## hassell

Thank you sir, your big day is Sun..


----------



## youngdon

Have fun Rick and Cam. We'll be having some too !!


----------



## kiyote

have a happy and safe 4th ,ya'll!


hopefully not to many idjuts setting fires with their crackers this year!!


----------



## hassell

To frigging hot here to do any celebrating, suppose to cool off under a 100 the next week.


----------



## youngdon

hassell said:


> To frigging hot here to do any celebrating, suppose to cool off under a 100 the next week.


Wow ! That’s 212 Fahrenheit !


----------



## Glenwhey

It's gonna be hot here, too, but upper 80s Sunday will be tolerable. Been hauling targets, spinners and gear to the range already and will set up the shelter Saturday. Looking forward to some bullet testing in .300 Winchester Magnum with bronze points. Already know they penetrate, because to date, it's the only bullet to pass through my 5/8" inch thick steel gonger at 250 yards (now at 280 yards.) Got the wet newspapers ready to catch a few bullets for inspection. Two cannons ready, too. And, after dark, I'm gonna launch an aerial fireworks display that I found in a vacant apartment while renovating it. It's huge, maybe 5 inches in diameter and says red/green on it. So, I buried a stove pipe in the ground and that will suffice for the mortar tube. No problem. Bullwinkle will be there to ignite it. What could go wrong?


----------



## hassell

I put it Fahrenheit for you guys Don, was 42C here yesterday.


----------



## kiyote

don't know why but an old joke popped into my mind when reading this latest turn.


bob , joe and frank are working on a car in the garage 
joe says ," don't know why but 50% of the time , we end up with parts left over ."
frank says," quick bob, what's that in a fraction?"

bob says , screw you guys ! I"m outa here!"


----------



## youngdon

hassell said:


> I put it Fahrenheit for you guys Don, was 42C here yesterday.


Yeah, I figured. But you know it would be totally out of character for me to pass that up. 
i was preparing to send you a box of ice cubes just in case though.


----------



## hassell

Your mail service is faster than ours so they would probably get here. 5 degrees C cooler today.


----------



## kiyote

a rare photo of the elusive glenway...........


----------



## Glenwhey

I *do* have the discharge chute tied open like that guy. Don't have any use for any green tractor, although "nothing runs like a Deere"...with a Farmall on its ass. 

Heading out early to erect the shelter for tomorrow's shoot. Dang. 91 degrees tomorrow. Hot as the 4th of July. Looks like you Westerners finally delivered - that awful heat our way. Trying to figure out a way to tie my backpack blower down so we can aim the wind toward us tomorrow. I'm sure Bullwinkle will come up with something today.

I have some .300 Winchester Magnum loads inherited from an old friend. They're bronze pointed bullets and I know they are tough and am gonna push them into wet newsprint bundles for recovery and weighing. For comparison, I'll pit them against another premium bullet load. First time shooting my Browning A-Bolt since dismantling for its facelift.

And, that 5-inch mortar will be launched after dark. Hoping to get a short video before the cops show up.


----------



## kiyote

my deere don't run from nuttin







🤪 .


----------



## Glenwhey

Another sweltering, steamy day starting off at 75 degrees and heading to 90 or so. Cooling off later this week when the highs won't reach 75 degrees.


----------



## hassell

Staying the same here for the next 10 days, digging garlic after work today.


----------



## kiyote

it is to hot to remember but I think we are on our 8th or ninth day of 100 plus days. looks like we may get a cool wave towards the end of the week tough with the highs being forecasted as only 99.


----------



## Glenwhey

Looking forward to a cooling trend in a few days, too. This stuff makes me want to do nothing. And, I have stuff to do.


----------



## knapper

We had a high of 56 today and rain.


----------



## Glenwhey

Cooing trend is underway and so is the rain. Again. This time it brought with it skeeters. 

I drove into the garage with the car yesterday eve and the skeeters were humming like a chainsaw, as the door went down. Door to house was locked, so I knocked for my wife to open the door. She didn't hear me. I scooted out of there, as I was being attacked all over and got in through another door. Mowed the yard yesterday late afternoon where the skeeters were hiding in the tall grass. Blew them everywhere and as long as I kept the Kohler-powered Zero turn humming at 8 mph, all was fine and got the place mowed in record time. One helluva hatch this time around.


----------



## hassell

Ya they are thick here also, haven't mowed the fields yet and they are around 6 ft. high so a few hiding in there.


----------



## kiyote

been so dry and hot here ,I haven't noticed many skeeters in my travels this year.

I guess this drought has one benefit


----------



## youngdon

Not many here either. Thankfully! It seems my message to a few neighbors to stop watering at night has finally taken hold.


----------



## Glenwhey

58 degrees at wake-up with clouds everywhere - clouds of skeeters. Worked on the food plots yesterday disking and fertilizing. Planting 3 weeks from now. 

Lots of deer. Had a fawn running at full speed like its tail was on fire and it stopped about 12 feet from me and just stared and made a few sounds. I had to scare it away, before it followed me home.

Garden likes the heat and rain we've received. Melon vines are growing about an inch an hour, or so it seems. Garlic about ready for plucking.


----------



## kiyote

saw two yotes hunting around in a fresh cut hay field last evening. looked like younguns! they sure are ratty looking around here right now. the heat this year has been brutal.
sounds like one more week of 100 plus temps and then we may drop into the mid 90s. still hot but I'll take it.


----------



## Glenwhey

I might have moved from there by now.


----------



## kiyote

naw, I am a lifer. I am happy here and never been anywhere else that has drawn me to want to stay there.
folks talk about where they would go and what they would do if they won the lottery .
I am already there and already doing it!


----------



## Glenwhey

Understood. I'm the same here, no matter what.


----------



## knapper

I have been up here for 45 years and have no thought of leaving.


----------



## kiyote

my dad used to say ,
"nomads end up with nothing."


----------



## Glenwhey

We *all* end up with nothing.

I'm in my 8th decade in Michigan and it took me this long to get things the way I like them in my current location. 

Too much stuff to move anyway. But, I enjoy other places and am always interested how others cope with their environments.


----------



## kiyote

Glenwhey said:


> We *all* end up with nothing.
> 
> I'm in my 8th decade in Michigan and it took me this long to get things the way I like them in my current location.
> 
> Too much stuff to move anyway. But, I enjoy other places and am always interested how others cope with their environments.


to cope we just keep repeating ," it's a dry heat!" lol


----------



## Glenwhey

That'd be a lie here.


----------



## knapper

It got hot!! here today offical temp. was 80 and here at the house it got in the 90s.


----------



## knapper

It cooled down here we are now in the 60s for highs, much better.


----------



## kiyote

we are now getting high 60s for our lows . but e have gotten a couple below 100 days this week. even had one day with this weird ,wet, clear stuff falling from the sky.
almost enough to get the sidewalks wet.


----------



## Glenwhey

Got back from our fishing trip and went to my project house to see the progress on a tree stump removal by a contractor. I only paid for the removal and no cleanup or repair. What a mess! Was ready to head over there before the heat sets in but rain is on the move to us. Guess I'll have a wet heap of dirt and chips to remove later, 'cause I'm not going now.

Heat and humidity return this weekend with temps around 90 degrees.


----------



## kiyote

I don't blame you .some things will keep .
was 102 here yesterday . when I got off work I decided to mow my grass. while doing it I was thinking what a fool thing it was to be out mowing when it's 100 but I wanted to get it done because trash pickup is today


----------



## hassell

Haven't been mowing much, we are blessed with the dew every day as most places have none, people drive down our road wondering how everything is so green while where they are from everything is burnt and water restrictions in place.


----------



## kiyote

anyone ever use one of those string mowers? 

I have been thinking of buying a DR power pro xl. 
getting tired of weed eating my tree line. only tall grass, weeds and very light brush maybe as big as 1/4 inch diameter . probly smaller but just a wee to much for the hand gas trimmers. hand trimmer will do it but it goes through lots of string and is pretty hard on the shaft drives. terrain is flat but pretty uneven and somewhat rocky. to rocky for regular mower


----------



## Glenwhey

No doubt, those DRs are good machines. Neighbor has one that I've used a few times but it has a blade - probably not what you want; however, he also has a DR chipper. All heavy duty. So, if you find a DR trimmer that fits your budget, you won't be disappointed in the quality.

I use an attachment for my Stihl line trimmer. The straight-shaft models are adaptable to many quality attachments. The Stihl name is Kombi Tool. My neighbor and I split the cost of a sickle bar attachment that cuts up to an inch of branches, cuts tall grass, and does it in 24-inch paths. Fully adjustable to angles of cut. It was $250 and I'm glad we have this thing. I can easily trim trails, bushes and branches while I walk the trails.


----------



## kiyote

nice ! I have never used the string mowers before but looks to be much less work then the handhelds


----------



## hassell

Bought my second wheeled string mower this year as supply was 0 through covid last year, its a cub cadet and takes the heaviest string they make, top notch for sure as we checked out other reviews from other machines, haven't used my 2 stihl string mowers since. Was down to one leg in 2014 and bought it as Cindy couldn't handle the commercial hand helds, usually 12 hr's to do my place , now 1/4 the time and less string.


----------



## kiyote

thanks! I will look at the cub cadets also


----------



## kiyote

finally starting to cool down a bit . looking at high 80s to low 90s for next ten days and even a small chance of getting some much needed rain this weekend. last few years we haven't had many plus 100 days in august . sure hope that trend holds!!!!!!!!!!! 

regardless ,I believe the worst of the summer heat is now past.


----------



## knapper

I finally got the boat in the water, running late this year but, the best fishing is coming up. The temps. are cooler with a high at mid 60's and low this morning of 50 at the house, It has been overcast and cool, some rain too. Will pull the boat in early Sept. and hunt black bear down at Prince of Wales after that.


----------



## Glenwhey

70s here for the next week.


----------



## C2C

Hope all my friends here on PT are having a safe summer..Miserably hot and dry here just like most of you have had this summer...pastures getting short and water holes drying up.. Very lucky to have irrigation water still for hay ,a good second cut about to get cut . One bright spot, my son in law got us permission on a piece of ground to snare this winter that holds wolves in addition to coyotes,gonna be a whole new ballgame ..

.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

It’s good to hear from you. Good luck On those wolves. You better carry a bigger bat. 
Give our best to the family Cam.


----------



## Glenwhey

Took me a minute to figure out who "C" was. Now I C. Best of luck in the new territory.


----------



## hassell

You're lucky to have irrigation as many don't and they are use to having 3 cuts here, 1 1/2 maybe this year. Garlic is all hung and am doing the cleaning now, only growing for ourselves next year, a big shock to many here.


----------



## C2C

Thanx for the support guys ,been meaning to make an appearance but been busy ..gonna be a lot of sleepless night stil Dec ..lol. 
Yes water is sure the life blood hey Rick? 

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

We got down to 38 last night and 40 also snow on the tops of the mountians already.


----------



## knapper

We had 2.5 inches of snow last night here in Eagle River and the temp. is 32 at this time. I live in town and not in the mountains. Don't know if Anchorage got any as well.


----------



## Glenwhey

Just rain in mid-Michigan. Looks like the heat's behind us with more fall-like weather on the way.


----------



## kiyote

mtn peaks near me got a couple inches of snow over the weekend before it turned to rain and rained it all off.

sure was go to see moisture in the air again . it's been a long dry summer here!!


----------



## Glenwhey

Wake-up temp at 46.9 degrees. Still raining here and it's the third day already. Not complaining, though. Food plots were thirsty anyway.


----------



## hassell

Warmed back up here, million bugs flying around by afternoon.


----------



## kiyote

back to 80s here . summers last gasp.


----------



## knapper

We are getting more snow now and the power just came back on.


----------



## knapper

Got the boat moved home for the winter and the snow we go last week has not melted off yet. Lows in the mid 20's every night.


----------



## Glenwhey

hassell said:


> Warmed back up here, million bugs flying around by afternoon.


Just spent a few days in Michigan's elk country and those stinkin' bugs were everywhere - just like we have here downstate. Glad I had the cordless vacuum in the camper, 'cause they kept finding ways in there with me. Probably brought a few home, too, dang it.


----------



## hassell

The frigging aphids that hatch off of the poplar trees, little better as of late as the weather cooled down.


----------



## youngdon

We’ve had quite a bit of rain since June which means we’ve got lots of mosquitoes. Probably not Michigan numbers but a lot for here.


----------



## Glenwhey

Our latest non-native invaders from China are called stink bugs. Don't want to smash 'em. Torch works good and so does soapy water sprayed on them. There's another type flying around now too but I don't know its name but it looks like a foreigner. Birds don't want these things, either. They're everywhere!


----------



## hassell

Glen are they blue looking, then they would the aphids I mentioned above. Lots of those stink bugs here also.


----------



## youngdon

Stink bugs ? Those pointy nosed ones ?


----------



## youngdon

And where’s that frog when you need him ?


----------



## Glenwhey

No aphids. I know what they are. Here's a piece I wrote for publication tomorrow on the subject.

Autumn brings some of the most beautiful weather found anywhere on our planet and we’ve already experienced some of it the past few weeks. The deciduous trees are beginning their splendid display of red and orange color attracting thousands of tourists for the annual show courtesy of Mother Nature. However, there’s a fly in the ointment and it’s not a fly at all: pentatomids - a.k.a stink bugs.

I first discovered these irritating insects years ago in my vegetable garden. At first, I had some misdirected affinity for them thinking they were a friendly bug that would prey on other harmful garden-variety insects. Wrong! They were the suckers killing my plants! And, I do mean suckers.

Pentatomids have piercing sucking mouthparts, and most are phytophagous, including several species which are severe pests on agricultural crops. All green plants are eaten by one or more species of phytophagous insects.

This is all too deep for me, so stink bugs it will be. And, if you haven’t figured it out yet, stomp on one and you’ll understand the origin of the moniker; the penetrating stench is over-powering. 

The stink bug is considered an invasive species, or a pest of foreign origin, having been introduced to the United States from Eastern Asia in the mid-1990s. Since then, they have become most prevalent in the mid-Atlanta region, and have been identified in 44 states and the District of Columbia. Lucky us!

These freeloaders are looking for nice, warm surroundings for the winter months and have an innate ability to play hide-and-seek better than your average kid. If you look hard enough, you can find them in curtains, exhaust fans, cardboard boxes and even fireplaces.

If you are bugged by these rascals, spend some time inspecting the outside of your home for easy access points. Pay close attention to areas including around siding and utility pipes, behind chimneys, and underneath the wood fascia or other openings. Seal any cracks and holes that are found using a good quality silicone or silicone-latex caulk. Remember, however, that today’s vinyl siding is supposed to fit loosely so that it can expand and contract with temperature changes, and is therefore, a natural safe space for them. You can’t win this one.

Forget expensive, toxic sprays that’ll make money disappear faster than the bugs. I prefer a mixture of soapy water in a spray bottle for hard-to-reach areas, because it’s effective, inexpensive, and can be sprayed around pets and children without harm. Hand-held cordless vacuums provide a viable means of control, as well.

Stink bugs are also attracted to light, so minimizing extraneous lighting can help. Being squeaky clean with food and food waste is also important. You may also want to install screens on chimneys and attic vents. It’s also a good idea to check any boxes or containers before bringing them into homes.

September typically signals a change in stink bug behavior from active feeding to sheltering for the winter inside man-made structures. The heating system in your home can cause stink bugs to become tricked into activity before springtime. This is why you may see them buzz about the rooms of your house, as they react to temperature.

The circle of life is launched in the month of May, as they seek out plants and crops for feeding and sites to lay eggs – about the time we’ve assumed we’ve beaten them into submission. We all know the meaning of assumed, don’t we?


----------



## youngdon

Whoever said they were introduced in the 90’s is full of something stinky. When I first moved to AZ in 78 I was immediately cautioned by my in-laws about them. But I felt the need to smell for myself. After all how much stink can a stink bug stink ?


----------



## hassell

Thanks for the write up.


----------



## knapper

We are getting snow again. Way early this year.


----------



## Glenwhey

Interesting, YD. In my research, I never found any reference to the great Southwest. Do you find any of these critters yet? I fed one to "my" toad and it swallowed it like everything else. Probably got indigestion afterward but it never complained.


----------



## Glenwhey

Snow? Our leaves are barely turning colors, although in northern Michigan the red color of maples are already on display. Rain and 66 degrees at wake-up today.


----------



## youngdon

Glenwhey said:


> Interesting, YD. In my research, I never found any reference to the great Southwest. Do you find any of these critters yet? I fed one to "my" toad and it swallowed it like everything else. Probably got indigestion afterward but it never complained.


I see them around every so often. I’ve never seen them in numbers like you describe. I usually step on them and move away. With the healthy rains we’ve had this year all bugs will probably be out in record numbers.


----------



## Glenwhey




----------



## youngdon

Yep.


----------



## kiyote

Glenwhey said:


> View attachment 40393


I see them things all the time .never knew what they were.


----------



## Glenwhey

Lots of rain with temps heading near 80 degrees next week. Mid 70s 'till then. We'll pay later.


----------



## kiyote

bug season is about over here . cept for the flies trying to get in out of the cold


----------



## hassell

Heavy frost here this morning, a few plants won't like it.


----------



## Glenwhey

No frost here yet. Not even close. 63 degrees at wake-up and heading to upper 70s and even 80 this week. Gotta rip up some ground pretty soon for the annual garlic planting session. Dang pumpkin vines must go first.

Stink bugs and box elder bugs are thick, but they sure don't like a bath in soapy water before they die. Killed a few thousand yesterday. Fun. Like hunting with a squirt gun.


----------



## kiyote

no frost today but there will be the next few mornings.


----------



## youngdon

No frost here but Nice 61 at 6:30 this morning.


----------



## Glenwhey

Warmer here at wake-up and up to 74 and humid, YD. Lucky to have this weather, because I'm building a trailer and painting parts outside. Dodging the rain drops at times.


----------



## Glenwhey

66 degrees at wake-up heading to 80 degrees today. Won't cool off 'til the weekend.


----------



## kiyote

high 30s and raining this morning. mtns picked up a few inches of snow last night.
probly not enough to get the deer moving out just yet but soon


----------



## hassell

Another good frost this morning.


----------



## kiyote

down to 30 this A M . with a predicted high of 53. tomorrow only a high of 46 but then should warm up about ten degrees through the weekend . should be a good weekend for deer hunting . think I will try to slip out for a couple days.


----------



## Glenwhey

Good luck, Kiyote. Won't freeze with those temps.


----------



## youngdon

Good luck sir !


----------



## youngdon

53* at 6:00 this morning


----------



## knapper

Snow started again yesterday and is still snowing, we have about 5" of snow and just got power back from a power outage. This one is offical andthe airport got over a1.2" yesterday.


----------



## Glenwhey

Heading down to Demorest, Georgia to see my Uncle Van. Some of you may recall my posts about Van - World War II veteran who was a bubble turret gunner on the B17 flying fortress. He's 95 now and sounds great. Weather there shows 70s every day this coming week with no rain. Yay! Here in mid-Michigan it's more rain now and cooling off.


----------



## kiyote

welp no luck deer hunting yesterday.
guess I shouldn't say no luck.
I did see lots of deer and passed on a tiny forked horn.. about what I expected and got out of town for a day. 

even sunk a line and caught a few bows for dinner so all in all a good day!


think I will just wait till the last week of season and hope some of the bigger bucks start showing as the rut nears. still have a freezer full of elk and deer from last year so killing is not a big priority this year.


----------



## youngdon

56* here at 6:35


----------



## kiyote

10 am and still only 44 here . rain forecast most of this week. had almost forgotten what water from sky looked like!


----------



## knapper

We have been having frost and snow almost every day but, then it warms up and melts. Yesterday it was 26 at 0430. Bears are still out and around.


----------



## Glenwhey

Our lowest temp of the Fall season so far with 35 degrees at wake-up and misty air. Good day to work indoors. Got the outdoor furnace fired up yesterday. Just because nobody knows what Biden may do next, I had another semi load of oak delivered with over half of last year's load still on hand. That means over 3 years of heating paid in advance at today's rates - which are already high enough. Fuel oil tank used for the back-up system is full for the same reason.


----------



## hassell

Been above freezing for lows at night, rain off and on, great fall so far, back bacon in the smoker today, Yum.


----------



## kiyote

been raining pretty good for the last 24 hours. mtns have gotten around a foot of snow yesterday. probably more as the stations weather updates are slow during storms


----------



## Glenwhey

Couple inches of rain in mid-Michigan today. High winds, too. Mid 40s. Got lots of outdoor chores finished yesterday. Good thing.


----------



## knapper

The temps are dropping here tonight and will continue until the end of the week. One week ago Whittier AK had 20 plus inches of rain in three days and several more after that too.


----------



## Glenwhey

60s here today. Had the boys over for some sighting in Saturday and temps were in the upper 50s. Made it comfortable.

All the big bores are dialed in. One week 'till deer firearms opener but I won't be after anything right away. Rather hunt when the snow is on the ground, but I'll be sneaking around with a .44 anyway - just in case I see a wounded animal or 'yote.


----------



## hassell

Frosty here this morn., drought and fires here all summer, now rain almost every day. Got out hunting with a friend yesterday, 1 track, other words not much for game anywhere.


----------



## Glenwhey

Another warm day in mid-Michigan and final tune-ups to deer hunting blinds today. The bottom falls out by the weekend, so gotta take advantage of what Mother Nature is offering.

Laugh for today: Bullwinkle came over to archery hunt Sunday and I stayed at headquarters dog-watching with his hound. Before Bullwinkle heads out, I always spray a touch of deer "P" on the soles of his boots. And, off he goes. The hound wants to follow his master but I keep him busy with food. 

I leave him outdoors by himself (for a minute), he vanishes and the hunt is on - for Bullwinkle. 

About a half hour later, Bullwinkle returns from his tree stand with the hound who tracked him down. At least he had enough time to get reset and I did a better job of dog watching. We'll try it again this afternoon.


----------



## kiyote

another rain snow mix day in the forecast . wish it would just snow.


----------



## knapper

We are getting snow and it will be around for some time, we have been below freezing for a couple of days and the temp are down in the teens at night.


----------



## knapper

I went out to snow blow and we had 14 inches of snow, it was very light and moved easily.


----------



## Glenwhey

36 degrees at wake-up and some snow in the air. Nothing serious. Just our first reminder.


----------



## kiyote

back up in the mid 60s . only supposed to freeze one night this week.


----------



## knapper

It was about 3 this morning when I looked at the temp.


----------



## hassell

+ 10 C here at 4 am this morning, flooding and highway closures everywhere.


----------



## C2C

Wish we had a portion of your moisture Rick ,Im being picky tho no floods.
We've had about 2 ft of wind the last month,no moisture in sight.0- +4 C°.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

50*F here at 5:00 it should fall a few more degrees before sunup. 
Try to stay dry Rick.


----------



## knapper

My wife looked at the temp and it was -5 at the time this morning. Up to around 5 above this afternoon. Will warm up and snow some by monday.


----------



## kiyote

still getting in the high 50s here but suppose to change tommorrow night and maybe get a wee bit of snow. more likely more sleet.


----------



## knapper

We warmed up and got 6 inches of snow and the temps. are heading down again. In a week the forcast is for the temp. high to be about -5.


----------



## knapper

We are again at temps, below zero and will be that way for a week or more.


----------



## Glenwhey

We are still in "Autumn" mode. Snow is gone and temp at wake-up is 36 degrees. Only plowed snow once and messed up everything with the soft ground.


----------



## hassell

Same here Glen, suppose to drop here this week.


----------



## kiyote

winter is trying to weasel in. we got about a quarter inch of snow over the weekend but now it's back to spitting rain.

cold enough for snow most nights but the storms keep hitting during the day when it's just a hair to hot for snow.

least the mtns are finally starting to get white.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... it's been awhile. Hope everyone's doing well. It's cold here 49° this morning... warming up a little to 71° this afternoon.


----------



## knapper

Just looked now and at 1030 it was -6 at the house.


----------



## Glenwhey

azpredatorhunter said:


> Good morning guys... it's been awhile. Hope everyone's doing well. It's cold here 49° this morning... warming up a little to 71° this afternoon.


Good to see you are still kicking, AZP. Quitting trapping?


----------



## hassell

Couple inches of snow during the night, just above freezing.


----------



## Glenwhey

Some wild-weather swings for Michigan coming. Warm and high winds.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Yeah for now.... the cages won't fit in the Subaru


----------



## youngdon

Yeah, good to see you’re still around. What’s new ?


----------



## Glenwhey

Obviously, a Subaru. Yeah, what's new?


----------



## Glenwhey

58 degrees at wake-up with a shake-up on the menu. Can hear the wind and already took my flag down ahead of the weather. 30s will be the highs for a while.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

How's it going Don. Not much going on here... Mom's got Covid but showing no signs. The wife and I got the vaccine or she wouldn't be hired full time.... bastards


----------



## kiyote

couple inches this morning.

wife said ," I thought we were getting six inches."
I said , "baby it's cold outside!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Glenwhey

You and George Kastanza are good at the blame game. But, that *was* funny, Kiyote.


----------



## kiyote

Glenwhey said:


> You and George Kastanza are good at the blame game. But, that *was* funny, Kiyote.


 ha! that is pretty much the line our conversation followed after that.


----------



## kiyote

no more snow expected till xmas here.

nearby mtns are up to about 50 inches now. about 83% of normal.
so while it's been a dry year so far it's not terrible yet.


----------



## kiyote

delete


----------



## hassell

About 4 inches of the white stuff Sat..


----------



## Glenwhey

Just enough snow to brighten things up around here. Beautiful moon rising tonight. Should light up the grounds.


----------



## kiyote

Glenwhey said:


> Just enough snow to brighten things up around here. Beautiful moon rising tonight. Should light up the grounds.


sounds like a great night to go calling the moonlight


----------



## Glenwhey

Holding off on the calling until the first of the year. But, yes, with the snow on the ground, it's almost daylight conditions all night.


----------



## murphyranch

We are starting to get dry down here. Still have pond and creek water but the creeks aren't running . Setting at around 39 inches for the year. Average is 50 give or take 5. Got below freezing the last 2 mornings but it doesn't take long for it to get to 45-60. Long johns required in the mornings but the will burn you up in the afternoons.

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

No snow here yet this year. Two inches would put every tow truck driver and body shop in hog heaven.


----------



## Glenwhey

And, a mess of domestic drivers in the hospital.


----------



## knapper

We have about 6 inches of new snow and the temps have not been above 25 for over a month mostly around 15.


----------



## Glenwhey

A soggy Christmas slated for Santa's Michigan route. Snow is fading fast with rain on the way.


----------



## kiyote

sounds like we're gonna get a rain snow mix again


----------



## youngdon

Just rain here.


----------



## kiyote

got a couple inches of snow this morning. with maybe another inch or so through the night expected . looks like we'll have a white xmas. but I wouldn't be shocked if it turned to rain and we had a slushy mess.

that is the norm lately with the whole " global "... I mean "climate change" thing going on.

To all of my liberal, left leaning friends,
Please accept with no obligation, implied or implicit, my best wishes for an environmentally conscious, socially responsible, low-stress, non-addictive, gender-neutral celebration of the winter solstice holiday, practiced within the most enjoyable traditions of the religious persuasion of your choice, or secular practices of your choice, with respect for the religious/secular persuasion and/or traditions of others, or their choice not to practice religious or secular traditions at all.
I also wish you a fiscally successful, personally fulfilling and medically uncomplicated recognition of the onset of the generally accepted calendar year 2022, but not without due respect for the calendars of choice of other cultures whose contributions to society have helped make America great. Not to imply that America is necessarily greater than any other countries nor the only "America" in the Western Hemisphere. Also, this wish is made without regard to the race, creed, color, age, physical ability, religious faith or sexual preference of the wishes.

To my right leaning, conservative friends,
Merry Christmas, God Bless You, and best of luck in the coming "Happy" New Year.


----------



## knapper

We are at 4 above right now with a fair amount of snow and colder weather coming.


----------



## Glenwhey

Fogged in Christmas morning here with 48 degrees at wake-up.


----------



## hassell

+1 C here, turning to cold starting tomorrow.


----------



## youngdon

Merry Christmas my friends. At 4:30 pm it’s cloudy 62* F, the fog has lifted the temp is dropping a bit and the ground is soggy from the inch of rain yesterday.


----------



## Glenwhey

Hard to imagine that Caliche softening up, YD. Hope you had an enjoyable Christmas. Here it was quiet. But, the great grandkids are headed for Glenway Acres Tuesday and staying through happy New Year. I'm stocking up on quiet now.


----------



## kiyote

welp .we keep getting mini storms of an inch or three of snow for the past few days .

mtns have gotten around three feet since xmas eve. 85 inch total so far at 7700 elevation

we are at about 107% of normal precip right now. maybe we''ll get full reserviors next year after all.


----------



## hassell

Same here Kiyote, some places have a lot more snow and power outages.


----------



## kiyote

we don't often get power outages here but I feel for those who do. when we do get them it seldom lasts more then a couple hours. I think the longest I ever went was two days . that was after a big windstorm and a tree came down on the lines behind my house , next block over. idaho power was behind for quite a while after that one.


----------



## Glenwhey

Starting off at 30 degrees with several storms heading our way while the youngsters will be here (starting today). I was hoping for some snow, although we have a few inches already. Always liked the snow and time for me to step back in time and to act like 8 decades don't matter.


----------



## kiyote

Glenwhey said:


> Starting off at 30 degrees with several storms heading our way while the youngsters will be here (starting today). I was hoping for some snow, although we have a few inches already. Always liked the snow and time for me to step back in time and to act like 8 decades don't matter.


till the shovelin starts. I am only halfway into my sixth and it wouldn't be hard to let the shovelin be put off by the heater.

but I suppose exercise it what keeps the blood pumping.


----------



## Glenwhey

32 degrees while the kids are asleep. Going sledding before it all melts.


----------



## knapper

They are had a big storm in Fairbanks and got about 11 inches with 40 mph winds. Another one is on the was as well.


----------



## Glenwhey

29 degrees at wake-up. Sledding was fun yesterday on a man-made hill in Owosso. Even had steps for climbing. Today, tow-behind sled full of kids before it melts. Big weather event scheduled for Saturday and hoping to get the youngsters home before it hits.

Go Michigan! Still in the hunt for at least one more day.


----------



## youngdon

I love my wife’s family but lake havasu is an odd place. Most of the people here act like Californians. Lots of Botox, saline, and fake tans and fake people but I said that ( Californians).


----------



## C2C

Happy New year to all from the great white north,a short break in our cold spell only to be replaced by110km/h wind and temps of +2°C ..Ill be glad when its back to -25 again .

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

Ya crazy weather, suppose to be +1 C and rain come Mon..


----------



## Glenwhey

Melting at wake-up. Shipping the kids off and back to slow.


----------



## hassell

-14 here this morning, rain forecast for Mon..


----------



## kiyote

+6 here . two day break in the storms and then sounds like rain all next week.
have around 6 inches or so in my yard so it will be a sloppy mess next week. 

we need the moisture though so , eez all good.


----------



## murphyranch

We went from 70* weather all through the Christmas holidays to this in one day. It is winter time.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

Winter showed up here, too. 18 degrees at wake-up and a good dose of snow.


----------



## Glenwhey

3 degrees at wake-up and walking on the snow sounds like doing so on styrofoam. And, that's -16 Canadian.


----------



## youngdon

At 5:30 am it’s 34* F here in Goodyear. As usual some reckless driver will swear black ice caused the accident.


----------



## knapper

We have -12 at the house now and yesterday it -14. about this time.


----------



## hassell

-5 C here, over a foot of snow yesterday.


----------



## Glenwhey

A foot of snow? Maybe heading our way but not quite that much. 19 degrees at wake-up and headed to 32 degrees with sunshine. About 6 inches of snow on the ground and the turnip fields are hot commodities for wildlife. Gonna collect some "yellow snow" for cover scent.


----------



## kiyote

few inches of white this morning. expecting a rain snow mix today with it turning to rain throughout the day tommorrow.


----------



## knapper

We are at -4 and Fairbanks is about -20 They are finally getting cleaned up from a couple of big snow storms. no real change till weekend and then it warms up and snows.


----------



## Glenwhey

33 degrees at wake-up with high winds on the menu. Already took my flag down.


----------



## murphyranch

Supposed to get down between 10 & 5 tonight with some wind. That’s cold for here in Oklahoma. You guys up north left the gate open didn’t ya? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon

Brrrr


----------



## Glenwhey

Gate's open for sure with 4 degrees at wake-up. Did some target work at 75 yards with an old .22 rimfire yesterday and had to quit because the snow in the air was too hard to see through. Yep. Winter.


----------



## kiyote

looks like the last day of rain for us for a week or more . warm today with high close to 40.

highs around freezing for the rest of the week. nearby mtns have gotten about 5 feet of new snow this past week. shaping up to be a good water year. this puts us at about 120% of average.
not to shabby considering we were only at 60% a few days before xmas.


----------



## Glenwhey

And, here I dwell in water, winter, wonderland. Albeit hard water now.


----------



## knapper

We are above zero this morning and are to warm up and snow.


----------



## hassell

+3 C today, snow removal all week after the big storms, might be sorta caught up the next day or two.


----------



## Glenwhey

First day of melt-off. Seemed awful balmy as I went outdoors this morning with 34 degrees.


----------



## hassell

Same here but -3 C, nice break from the cold snap.


----------



## Glenwhey

We have your cold snap now.


----------



## knapper

I went out side today and it was 9 above and seemed rather warm to me also.


----------



## kiyote

looks like we will be in the 30s for highs for the next ten days or so . with very little chance of any precip.

perfect calling weather but I am on call at work so stuck close to home.

looks like I will be living vicariously through the posts of the PT


----------



## knapper

We have warmed up to 14. Saw some moose tracks at the edge of the drive way and wondered if they had lick the salt off the cars and they had not. Thought abought it a little bit and chuckled to myself that would have been supprising to come around the corner of the car and have a moose with its tounge stuck to the car. I laughed to myself. I am easely amused.


----------



## Glenwhey

30 degrees at wake-up and a brief warm-up before the bottom fall out his weekend.


----------



## hassell

Rain most of the week here, a break from snow removal.


----------



## Glenwhey

2 degrees at wake-up and Bullwinkle wants to shoot trap today. Guess I'll suck it up, 'cause crow season starts Feb 1st and they need thinning out.


----------



## kiyote

Glenwhey said:


> 2 degrees at wake-up and Bullwinkle wants to shoot trap today. Guess I'll suck it up, 'cause crow season starts Feb 1st and they need thinning out.


sounds like a good day to hook up the old nintendo game and plug in duck hunt!


----------



## knapper

We are about 20 above and 4 inches of new snow.


----------



## hassell

Mild here for the week, doing up some smoked salmon in a couple hours.


----------



## Glenwhey

That sure sounds good, Rick. I've been buying salmon at the supermarket and ignoring the price. Hopefully, I'll get some from Lake Michigan this year.

18 degrees at wake-up.


----------



## youngdon

I’m right there with you on ignoring the price of salmon. We have it once a week. I normally buy it on sale in bulk and cut and vacuum seal it. My supply is running low


----------



## Glenwhey

38 degrees at wake-up. A bit of melt-off ends today with temps heading lower for a few days.


----------



## hassell

Still nice & mild here, +6C here yesterday.


----------



## kiyote

rain snow mix forecast through the night . could be three inches in morning depending on when storm hits and how much rain we get first


----------



## kiyote

not much of a storm last night . only lasted for about an hour but we did pick up a couple more inches of the white stuff


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*MORNING!!! - 11 THIS MORNING WHEN I GOT UP AT 7:30 AM, ALSO THERE WERE 11 DEER FEEDING IN THE YARD AT 9:00 AM------------WARMING UP NOW ONLY -1-----HAVE A GREAT DAY GUYS*


----------



## kiyote

glad to see you back skip!!!!!!!!


----------



## knapper

We are 44 above now and lots of wind. Snow is melting and things are getting slick.


----------



## hassell

Right at the freezing mark.


----------



## kiyote

looking like lows in 20s and highs mid 30s all this week . not much wind and sunny, very little chance of precip till next sunday. very pleasant winter week.


----------



## youngdon

Winter Thunderstorm here last night. It poured heavy for about 5 minutes then faded to a gentle rain for another few minutes.


----------



## knapper

We have had four days in the mid 40's and it is to cool off and snow.


----------



## Glenwhey

10 degrees at wake-up and the deep freeze is on.


----------



## kiyote

24 here.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... 46° here High 69° I was going hunting this morning but had to take my daughter to work. I shot one a couple weeks ago and broke our little dry spell. I just haven't been motivated to go lately.


----------



## hassell

Above freezing here.


----------



## Glenwhey

That's good hunting weather, Eric. Better than our 1.4 degrees here and now. Glad you made it out again.


----------



## kiyote

7 % this fine winter morn. least the winds are light for a change.


----------



## C2C

+5°C here this morning ..another 8 in of wind overnight and more expected today ..lack of snow fall this winter has me worried already about another drought this summer

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

-9 C here this morning, warming up today and Sun. which is good cause some more smoked fish is on the menu today.


----------



## kiyote

fried up some salmon last night on the stovetop and I must say it was "magnificentio"!


----------



## hassell

Ling cod for supper tonight.


----------



## Glenwhey

Below zero yesterday morn but already 15 degrees at 5am. At least we didn't get all the snow they got on the east coast. The outdoor furnace has been hungry.


----------



## youngdon

44* F at 4:45 this morning. It’s going to be another upright day thankfully.


----------



## hassell

Couple inches of snow last night, turn cold for couple days.


----------



## Glenwhey

Sounds like a wintry mess heading our way. Above freezing today and the first day in a long while, but winter rears its bad side starting tomorrow. Glad I'm retired and don't have to drive in the stuff. Supposed to go crow hunting tomorrow but it's not looking good. Made a few hiding spots anyway.


----------



## hassell

Felt like spring yesterday +6C, -8C right now, colder Wed. than warming up again.


----------



## kiyote

spent a good part of yesterday splitting a couple cords of pine for a newly widowed friend of the family .

A bit sore this morn but it's a good sore, unlike the aches my fat arse feels most days.
probly would do me a world of good to split wood more often. haven't done much of it since I was in my twentys. odd thing is , I kind of enjoyed it.


----------



## hassell

Wood is our main heat so have been down that road a few times, helping those in need at times can be good for the soul.


----------



## Glenwhey

Big storm hasn't landed here yet. Ready.


----------



## Glenwhey

Ever try one of these? Chopper 1 Axe Review - YouTube 

I use one indoors and must watch the flying wood. Kind of expensive but it works!


----------



## kiyote

never seen that before . I just use a splitting maul and/or a two bladed ax and keep a sledge close in case I need it . most of the pine I was splitting was pretty easy to split with the two bladed ax. few pieces needed the wedge of the maul


----------



## C2C

-25°C here this morning ,not bad without wind..a couple inches of snow 
Ive got a dentist appt this morning then home to divide close heifers ...start calving them Mid Feb ,at least that's the due date but could be a week early

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

Like much of the country, we were bombarded with over 10 inches of wet stuff. Did the best I could with the ol' Allis Chalmers plow machine - twice, in fact, but whatever is left is now ice. Gonna try to make it to my remote bird feeding station but may have to strap on the snowshoes. No mail, no paper, no road plowing. Hunkered down. And, loving it!


----------



## kiyote

weathers been a pretty steady lows around 20 highs around 30 for a while now . did get just a wiff of snow yesterday but it blew through quik and then we had another bright sunny day.


----------



## Glenwhey

Hiked a half mile out back with a pack to my remote bird feeding station yesterday and by the time I got back, I had had enough. Never understood all those expensive machines that let a person get worn out doing nothing. Road hasn't been plowed yet but we did get mail yesterday. 3 degrees at wake-up and a good day for a fire.


----------



## kiyote

highs are nearing 50 for next few days . looks like rain coming monday.


----------



## hassell

-7 C here this morning, round 3 up for smoking fish today.


----------



## kiyote

gotta work today till 4 pm. don't know what I will be doing then. but it sure as heck won't be watching the anti american NFL criminals.


----------



## Glenwhey

Yow. Nippy this morning. Lost fire in the outdoor furnace and had to mess with it this a.m. and got 'er going again. Not a big deal, because my back-up system (heating oil furnace) took over but I'd rather burn wood.

A big 0 degrees (-17.77 Canadian) to kick off the day.


----------



## hassell

Calling for a few hours of snow or rain today.


----------



## kiyote

same here. probly rain


----------



## youngdon

It was 75 and sunny today. Rather warm for the middle of February but it beats freezing and snow.


----------



## Glenwhey

No doubt about that, YD. I watched the Phoenix Open last weekend and was thinking the same thing. We've got a warm-up scheduled with temps around 50 degrees tomorrow. After that, we pay all over again.


----------



## hassell

Couple inches last night, right at 0 C canadian.


----------



## Glenwhey

We are at 32 degrees at wake-up and already warmer than it's been for some time. Should get some snow melt before the next substantial batch falls upon us tomorrow.


----------



## youngdon

They say we’ll only see 63 as a high today. It’s overcast pretty heavily out at 4:30.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Raining here on the east side...


----------



## Glenwhey

Been raining all night and still going - that is until that north wind drops the temps and it all freezes on top of our already-frozen ground. Then, the snow starts. 40 degrees at wake-up and dropping fast.


----------



## Glenwhey

14 degrees and a snowy start. Should be fun rearranging it. A good amount but very lightweight. Won't be going anywhere but in circles today.


----------



## hassell

Rain snow tomorrow then going down to -18C on Tues, hopefully the last cold snap.


----------



## Glenwhey

A cold start of 11 degrees (F) with a bit more snowfall overnight. Lots of standing water now frozen in place and water levels over the top in places where ice is damming up the works.


----------



## kiyote

finally looking like we might get some measurable moisture again starting tomorrow.

been real dry here the past month and a half or so. need as much moisture as we can get to get us back up to normal.would sure love to see the mtns get a few more feet in the next month or so.

water table is 5 inches below were we should be about now which puts us about 80% of normal.

sure hope march comes in like a lion.
as it sits now those farmers on the canal system will be out of water around the end of june.
been four years since my brother planted as it just isn't worth the effort with no water.


----------



## Glenwhey

Hear ya, Kiyote. Most of California is reported to face more of the same. Even though Michigan is surrounded by the largest supply of fresh water in the world, we still face Mother Nature's dirty dry-spell tricks but nothing to the degree of other states. Planting anything, anytime, anywhere is always a crap shoot and I grumble when my small portion of land is affected. But, when I think of what's on the line for farmers - and, ultimately us consumers - I can't complain. Not that it does any good anyway.


----------



## kiyote

I put this in the joke thread but seemed appropriate here also.


----------



## hassell

Our first Christmas I bought Cindy a chainsaw - she cried.


----------



## 22magnum

kiyote said:


> I put this in the joke thread but seemed appropriate here also.
> 
> View attachment 40487


What is the cost of a bale right now? We are at $8-10 a square here in Texas 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

That's crazy.


----------



## Glenwhey

She looks speechless but certainly not crying. What the hay.


----------



## kiyote

22magnum said:


> What is the cost of a bale right now? We are at $8-10 a square here in Texas
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


not sure per bale but that sounds about right for here also.
pushing 200 a ton for quality dairy, alfalfa. maybe as low as 145 a ton for lesser quality.( first cutting, rained on ,grass)..........


----------



## kiyote

Glenwhey said:


> She looks speechless but certainly not crying. What the hay.


 hay girl,give a flake a chance!


----------



## 22magnum

Good morning fellas, 68° here in South Texas. Dwarf goats loving it.









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

A couple of boneheads. I think goats are cool and have thought about acquiring a couple. Why do you have them and how much work are they?


----------



## 22magnum

Glenwhey said:


> A couple of boneheads. I think goats are cool and have thought about acquiring a couple. Why do you have them and how much work are they?


Being dwarf goats they are only about 18in tall at most and don't eat much. So not expensive to feed. We have em just to have em. Definitely getting a few more myself. 

Here is a vid of them 








Pygmy Goats 🐐







youtube.com





Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

kiyote said:


> not sure per bale but that sounds about right for here also.
> pushing 200 a ton for quality dairy, alfalfa. maybe as low as 145 a ton for lesser quality.( first cutting, rained on ,grass)..........


That's a crazy Texas price for a small bale, 30 - 35 bales per ton, my buddy in San Antonio was paying $ 5 - 6 back in 04. Will probably get worse.


----------



## 22magnum

hassell said:


> That's a crazy Texas price for a small bale, 30 - 35 bales per ton, my buddy in San Antonio was paying $ 5 - 6 back in 04. Will probably get worse.


My friend has a hay farm, he will let me pick them from the field at $6/bale or for a six pack 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

22magnum said:


> My friend has a hay farm, he will let me pick them from the field at $6/bale or for a six pack
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


pick enough up and you'll get a six pack.


----------



## kiyote

hassell said:


> That's a crazy Texas price for a small bale, 30 - 35 bales per ton, my buddy in San Antonio was paying $ 5 - 6 back in 04. Will probably get worse.


our bales are generally 90-100 lbs for two string. maybe 120-130 for three string.


----------



## hassell

kiyote said:


> our bales are generally 90-100 lbs for two string. maybe 120-130 for three string.


I've thrown a lot of bales in my time, you can have those 3 stringer's.


----------



## Glenwhey

Thanks, Magnum. So, they are pets? What do they do if you turn them loose? I don't want to get into the fence business.


----------



## Glenwhey

25 degrees at wake-up and I'll be dog-sitting Bullwinkle's hound today. Gonna wear that stinkin' hound out.


----------



## hassell

Finally got rid of the wind, hopefully last day with the bitter cold, -18C.


----------



## kiyote

turned cold again . got a couple inches of the white stuff yesterday with another coupe forecast for today .

ten day showing rain most of next week so maybe our long dry spell is about to break. fingers crossed.


----------



## Glenwhey

Been snowing all night with a 19-degree wake-up. And, the clover planted in the fall was just beginning to green things up a bit.


----------



## kiyote

13 here this fine sunny morn!


----------



## youngdon

33 on my outdoor thermometer at 5:30


----------



## hassell

-10 at 5 this morning, Gee Don that is awfully close to long john temps..


----------



## youngdon

There was a little ice on top of the hot tub cover so it must have warmed a tad. 
The high today is supposed to be 65. I think we are there already.


----------



## hassell

We get frost on the bed cover.


----------



## Glenwhey

Indoor sports will solve that issue. Might get a bit foggy, though.


----------



## 22magnum

43° here in South Texas 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Glenwhey

A balmy 26 degrees at wake-up and that's warmer than it's been mid-day for over a week. A thaw is on the way with temps in the 30s all week.


----------



## hassell

Only -3C this morning, snow alert out.


----------



## kiyote

13 here with a 20 mph wind . brrr.....................
but we are supposed to get back to the 50s in a couple days.


----------



## knapper

We got up to about 42 yesterday and that will continue all week. There was only one place in the state that was -2 for a high and that was Dead Horse. We have about 2 feet of snow on the ground and that is after rain and setteling. It is piled up to 3 feet where the drive is and toward the house. Really only melting oft the house and out buildings.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Morning guys... It's 53° @ 7:22 am.


----------



## hassell

Snow flakes the size 0f plates were falling a while ago, probably turn to rain later.


----------



## kiyote

azpredatorhunter said:


> Morning guys... It's 53° @ 7:22 am.
> View attachment 40504


I believe I would cut my own heart out with the dullest butterknife I could find before I would live in such a climate. lol.


----------



## youngdon

hassell said:


> Snow flakes the size 0f plates were falling a while ago, probably turn to rain later.


I bet you’ve got a pretty big plate !!


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> I bet you’ve got a pretty big plate !!


OH!! You remember.


----------



## Glenwhey

Just below freezing at wake-up. Things are looking up and so am I.


----------



## kiyote

a balmy 38 this morning with a high of 50 being forecast.
60 for Wednesday and thurs but then we drop back in the low 40s again


----------



## Glenwhey

Looks like we get your weather a few days later, Kiyote. Looking forward to getting rid of all the ice that has covered the ground for months. Glad I haven't broken my neck already. Still 19 degrees at wake-up.


----------



## kiyote

Glenwhey said:


> Looks like we get your weather a few days later, Kiyote. Looking forward to getting rid of all the ice that has covered the ground for months. Glad I haven't broken my neck already. Still 19 degrees at wake-up.


was looking at the ground yesterday and noticed the weeds are already starting to grow.


dangnabit . ice or weeds ? oh well the wheels on the bus go round and round.


----------



## Glenwhey

18 degrees as I peck away.


----------



## 22magnum

77° here, starting to feel like Texas again 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

At 1200 hrs. here it was 38 and wind blowing, storm comming.


----------



## Glenwhey

32 degrees at wake-up and some serious wind on the way with a big warm-up. I'll take it.

Bullwinkle wants to hunt crows this morning, so what the heck. I've been chumming them in with food scraps and we'll see how they like lead for breakfast instead.


----------



## hassell

Calling for cold again next week(-15), was hoping winter was over.


----------



## knapper

Today it is about 30 and we have been getting snow, we have 8 inches now and it is still snowing.


----------



## Glenwhey

50 degrees at wake-up. 

As for the crow hunting...Had some new techniques to test, so we spent a few minutes afield setting things up and went to hide away from the site until the crows forgot about us. We were in one of my shacks waiting for things to settle down. Trouble is, it never did. 

Here comes about 50 turkeys right down a lane toward my "cabin" and remote feeding station. We stayed inside watching, as they surrounded us. Not wanting to scare them away, we waited for them to clear out. Dang if they didn't head to the field where we set up for crows.

We finally did one set - turkeys everywhere - called a group of crows in and didn't shoot, because they picked us off and never came as close as they did initially (when we should have popped them). Did some more calling and finally I took one sky-busting shot and missed. Bullwinkle emptied both barrels on his two-pipe and missed. That was that.

When I got home, the same turkeys were in my yard - all of them pecking away. They had marched over a half mile to get there. Sure was fun and looks like turkey hunting should be good this spring.


----------



## knapper

We got a total of 11 inches of snow in the last snow storm and are at a total of 81 inches for the winter. Here is a picture of the snow after clean up today.


----------



## Glenwhey

Just a dusting this am. That's enough for now.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Glen do I need to send you some feather pillows for them crows? Get a trash bag full of goose/duck/or chicken feathers and dump it in a pile out in a open field the night before.


----------



## hassell

Blizzard here this morning after I went to work, the deck looked as if there wasn't a roof over it, -10 C tonight.


----------



## Glenwhey

Eric, I took your advice (remembered from your earlier posts about feathers) and tossed out some turkey wing feathers with some imitation fur. I also had a Jackite crow flying from monofilament attached to a 30-foot pole. Birds came right in and we didn't shoot. Duh. Trouble is they saw us! That was that.

Funny thing. I've been keeping my Savage .17 HMR in the garage and popped one at 80 yards the next day. What a commotion. The birds were going nuts with their comrade down and kept it up when I went outside after the shot. They flew right over my head at low altitude but I didn't take my shotgun with me. Finally, they left and have stayed away since.


----------



## kiyote

snowed an inch last night but looks dry for the next week


----------



## Glenwhey

We'll be getting that cold snap Saturday with highs in the 20s - same system that hit you guys earlier. Then spring makes its entrance. 24 degrees at wake-up this morning.


----------



## Glenwhey

22 degrees at wake-up with a covering of snow. Should be good for spotting a coyote when Bullwinkle and I head out this morning. Haven't been hearing any but I'm seeing coyote tracks regularly. We'll leave the hound in the garage while we're out there and he'll be sure to serenade the neighborhood as we walk away.


----------



## hassell

Good luck.


----------



## youngdon

51 and breezy here at wake up but its going to be 72 for a high today.


----------



## Glenwhey

72 degrees is about perfect, YD. We are a mere 60 degrees away at wake-up today, but it's coming. We got about 6 inches of snow yesterday and the robins are already here.


----------



## knapper

Took the snow machines out yesterday(aka snowmoble) the tempature was warm at about 22. The snow was between 3 and 4 feet deep and soft, not settled much. Did not get stuck but almost did, had a great time with friends.


----------



## Glenwhey

We're headed for around 60 degrees this week. Still have ice and snow and glad to see it go.


----------



## youngdon

We should hit mid 80’s this week. A little high for this time of year. Fortunately it only gets there to start dropping.


----------



## Glenwhey

A beautiful spring day with 54 degrees yesterday. Dang if I didn't see a few box elder bugs in the sun.
Starting off at 34 degrees today. Man, it feels good.


----------



## hassell

Rain forecast for the day, much nicer.


----------



## kiyote

same. rain with a high around 50.

we are to the point every drop helps.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> We should hit mid 80’s this week. A little high for this time of year. Fortunately it only gets there to start dropping.


Finally get to put those longjohns away Don !!


----------



## youngdon

Lol. I’ve driven the laundry lady( Deb) nuts. I get up and it’s chilly so I put my long pants on with a long sleeve t-shirt. By 10 am it’s pretty warm so I put shorts and a t-shirt on. By6 pm I’m back in long pants.


----------



## Glenwhey

Sounds like Arizona. When I backpacked in the mountains there, I'd start the day frozen. And, if boots were not kept warm in the fart sack, they'd be frozen and curled up. Not what you'd want to put your feet in. Water would be frozen, too. Put on the warm clothes and start peeling them off soon thereafter. Was great having ice water during the day, though.

Supposed to be in the 60s here today. Good day to try out my new .410 shotgun I picked up yesterday. Already patterned it but then I installed a good quality red dot on it. Won't be used for any wing shooting. Just some pesky ground squirrels and reds.


----------



## youngdon

56 here at 5:30am. It looks like another clear day. I guess I’ll mow the grass today.


----------



## Glenwhey

Starting off at 42 degrees with squirrels in the air.


----------



## kiyote

mid 70s the past couple days . back to the 50s tommorrow


----------



## SteveMc

Currently -6C here in southern Ontario. Got some snow this morning. Good day to be getting paid overtime at work to play around on the computer in the shop lol.


----------



## Glenwhey

19 degrees at wake-up. Good day to regrip some golf clubs.


----------



## Glenwhey

Morning high of 62F with temps falling sharply to near 40. Winds SW at 25 to 35 mph. Chance of rain 40%. Winds could occasionally gust over 50 mph.

Garlic popped up a couple weeks ago. Still gotta get some spuds in the ground.

Turkeys everywhere. Had 8 gobblers in the group of 40 yesterday. At least one that I'd take but season doesn't open for two weeks.


----------



## hassell

Frosty here this morning, some garlic is about 3 inches, usual spring storms.


----------



## knapper

We are getting snow and it is to be from 1 to 3 inches, we have about 1.5 feet of snow already on the ground. It is an early but slow break up.


----------



## kiyote

high in the 70s one day 40s the next . just wish we could get a good storm ./ I envy you folks who get 10 or more inches out of one. we haven't got an inch since xmas.


----------



## knapper

Each day it warms up and the snow melts sum, the freezes at night and starts over the next day. No rain yet.


----------



## kiyote

may mow my yard for the first time tomorrow and wake it up OR I may put it off one more week . 😁 but it is time!


----------



## Glenwhey

37 degrees at wake-up and lots of rain all week and continuing. Now I see a snowstorm in the West heading our way. Gardening on hold.


----------



## knapper

I was on the way to a gun show and thought you might enjoy this picture, break up is on the way.


----------



## kiyote

mtns got a foot last night. we got an inch.
wife says , story of her life.


----------



## Glenwhey

59 degrees at wake-up. What?! Got the spuds and onions in the ground.


----------



## kiyote

warmer today with a high of 41 and low winds . perfect day to acid wash a pool.


----------



## youngdon

45 here at 5:30. It’s nice to have a cool day.


----------



## hassell

-5 C here this morning, 5 days of brutal wind.


----------



## youngdon

The wind here has been pretty steady, not brutal, but it sure makes things dusty. Including my nose😖


----------



## Glenwhey

A dusty nose, YD? Good thing you kept your powder dry. Should be a nice touch with that dress.

42 degrees at wake-up with a chance of kids on the way. That wind has made it to Michigan, boys, and the temps are heading low for a few days.


----------



## C2C

Minus 10°C here this morning with a brisk south wind , have had 4 in of much needed wet snow so I wont complain ..down to 32 cows left to calve ,glad they are mostly done ..things will sure green up when the temp comes back up..a poor pic but heres a peak at our 10 remaining sets of twins,still on mamas.









Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

HE did it for us all but more importantly, HE did it for YOU !


HAPPY RESURECTION DAY
to the entire PT!


----------



## Glenwhey

I felt obliged to let my great granddaughters know what Easter is about. I also explained Good Friday. They were all ears.


----------



## youngdon

Glenwhey said:


> I felt obliged to let my great granddaughters know what Easter is about. I also explained Good Friday. They were all ears.


That’s good to hear, lessons from Grandparents always seemed to go to a special place in my brain. I remember them like they were yesterday.


----------



## Glenwhey

Snowed all day yesterday but not much of it stuck. Starting the day off at 33 degrees but we are heading for the 70s by the end of the week. Been a long time. Had the fire in the outdoor furnace going for 7 months already but it sure beats $4.87/gallon for home heating oil. Saving that stuff.


----------



## knapper

We will have high temps of 50 about friday, that is in the forecast. The lows will be above freezing in a day or two. We have over 15 hours of day light now.


----------



## Glenwhey

A most perfect day yesterday - all the way up to 80 degrees! At wake-up today, it's already 65 degrees. Yippee!

Was on our dirt road early yesterday snatching up worms for my fishing trip next week and couldn't help but notice a dandy gobbler in the middle of the road all fanned out. Being opening day of turkey season, I did my best to scare the dumb bird into the cover. He didn't cooperate and made me get closer and closer waving my arms. Finally, disappeared only to get back in the road. I didn't want the bird to tempt some road hunter (although no cars out that early on our road), so I chased it away again.

Not hunting the birds yet and maybe not this season. Dang things are more fun to watch than eat anyway. Maybe late in May when hunting the wiser birds will be a challenge.

Sure got a lot of worms, though. At $5/dozen, I snatched up about $100 worth of bait for my new worm box in short order.


----------



## hassell

Our first nice day also, chainsaw saw work most of the day. Good luck fishing.


----------



## Glenwhey

Thanks, Rick. I goofed up the cost of worms. Should have been $5/30 worms. Fun looking for them anyway. 

Settled on Rifle River area in Ogemaw County. Lots of small lakes - all of which do not permit boat motors of any kind. Perfect for my rowboat. Some good trout streams all around the area including the Rifle River itself. Been fun packing every trinket known to man.


----------



## hassell

Wish I could make the trip with you, sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## youngdon

I’ve canoed parts of the rifle several times as a Boy Scout. Always be a fun time I even got dunked once. Lol.


----------



## knapper

We hit 50 on saturday and it had been 194 days ago that we go above 50. Night time lows are now not below freezing and the snow is melting fast. Fairbanks hit 50 before we did here.


----------



## Glenwhey

Snow fluffies in the air this morning.


----------



## hassell

Frosty this morning after a rainy Tues..


----------



## youngdon

Supposed to hit 92*f here today. Uggghh !


----------



## Glenwhey

We hit 80 degrees a couple of days ago but way too early. Sure was fun getting things done outdoors, though.


----------



## kiyote

we have had some near 80 days but back in the 50 and low 60s for the next week or so with the chance of a wee bit o water falling from the sky here and there.

every one bitching and moaning ," it won't help the drought."

I say , " yeah well , it shorn hell ain't gonna hurt none!"


----------



## Glenwhey

28 degrees at wake-up. Wish we could fast-forward some water westward but not much luck getting the weather to change direction. Maybe the Whitehouse can make it happen since they're able to change the time of day.


----------



## kiyote

in the last month we have gone from 68% of normal to 79%.
seems to me like these wee storms are making some impact on the drought. still gonna be a short water year but every drop helps.


----------



## knapper

We have had no rain, just a little snow last month and that was .016 for the month of April. Now it is over cast and highs in the low 50 and lows in the low 40. Spring weather here and snow has melted in town. There several wild fires around the state but not threating any buildings yet.


----------



## kiyote

we have been getting hit with storm after storm lately. 68% of normal beginning of april and we now sit at 90%.

nope them storms ain't havin no impact on the drought.


it cracks me up. everyone been cryin all winter about how dry it is . now they"s all cryin bout how wet it is. must have farmer blood coursing through their veins.


----------



## youngdon

Their crying doesn’t help dry things up.


----------



## hassell

Frosty here this morning, couple feet of snow in the mountains.


----------



## Glenwhey

83.5 degrees in mid-Michigan, but sure not past the frost danger. Disked my garden and one food plot today, but no annuals in the ground for a few weeks. Onions and garlic doing fine.


----------



## kiyote

froze the past two mornings here . wreaking havoc on the tomaters.


----------



## hassell

kiyote said:


> froze the past two mornings here . wreaking havoc on the tomaters.


Cover in the spring and fall at nighttime.


----------



## kiyote

welp back to the 80s for a couple days but more rain later in the week.
keep it coming Lord!

we are now sitting at about 95% of normal. the water year was looking pretty bleak a month and a half ago but turned out pretty good.

state wide is still a drought but my small piece of the world is looking good.


----------



## Glenwhey

Dry in mid-Michigan but about to get some liquid tonight. 80s here for the past few days, but we still have about two weeks of frost danger. Fruit trees are in blossom, so another crap shoot this season to get fruit. Planting another pear tree today, just in case we get lucky some year. A more normal cooling period after the rain. Skeeters have hatched.


----------



## knapper

We got our first rain a couple of days ago, not much but it brought down the the dust and pollen. We had not had any moisture in two months and the snow has melted. In other areas of the state they are having flooding due to the snow melt and ice jams on the rivers. We may hit 60 this Wendesday for the first time this spring and we have some frost warnings around the state. There was a staff sargent in the Army killed by a bear not too far from here in one of the training areas, and another one injured. no details other than what I told so far. Big rock slide in Seward and they blasted it to help stabalize it. There will be about a month of moving dirt and rock of the road to reopen it. Impressive video on the news.


----------



## knapper

We are to hit 70 or so today. Weather is a typacal spring. Great!! Some areas of the state have had flooding and others have fire danger warnings. They had a big land slide on a road out of Seward and have had to blast to stablize it before finishing it up on the cleanup. Anther two to three weeks closed.


----------



## hassell

Glenwhey said:


> Dry in mid-Michigan but about to get some liquid tonight. 80s here for the past few days, but we still have about two weeks of frost danger. Fruit trees are in blossom, so another crap shoot this season to get fruit. Planting another pear tree today, just in case we get lucky some year. A more normal cooling period after the rain. Skeeters have hatched.


Did you get much of those wind storms your way, hopefully not.


----------



## hassell

Lots of rain here, to wet to plant, haven't heard from Glenwhey in awhile, hoping all is well.


----------



## youngdon

Summer is upon us here in southern Arizona. My outside thermometer read 103* F today. The search is on for a cooler locale.


----------



## knapper

I know what you mean, today it in the 70s somewhere and we are getting pretty warm. Light breeze is helping some too.


----------



## youngdon

I really like the temps that I see in so many other places, some of which you all live in. Then I look at the humidity. Yuk ! Our humidity today was 6%


----------



## fr3db3ar

youngdon said:


> I really like the temps that I see in so many other places, some of which you all live in. Then I look at the humidity. Yuk ! Our humidity today was 6%


It's hard find a good combo.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## knapper

Got the boat in the water and cleaned up. Hot in Whittier while working on it.


----------



## youngdon

It’s going to be another hot one today. I’ve been out doing yard work since 5am. Gotta get it done before 8 if I know what’s good for me. 115 is the forecast


----------



## kiyote

took the boat out for a couple hours yesterday for this year's maiden voyage just to give it a shake down. all is well. boat ran great.
fishing was a bit slow but we caught a few bass and crappie.

nine inch crappie this year. pretty good size for this lake


----------



## hassell

Took the boat out to check the garden, really high water this year.


----------



## youngdon

It’s 108* here at 3:00… if I die at least I’ll be acclimated to my new surroundings!


----------



## knapper

Most of the day here it was not above 60 or so, about 1530 it burned off the clouds and got up to about 75 or so.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys...


----------



## youngdon

Good morning Eric. How are you ?


----------



## hassell

Good morning young fella.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning Don and hassell... I'm ok I guess. Haven't gone hunting in a long time. I'm trying to get this house ready to sell and move away from the valley. I need the money from the house to buy a fixer upper.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

How are you guys doing? Is everyone still alive?


----------



## kiyote

naw . I died. the black ghouls just ain't come for me yet.


----------



## hassell

azpredatorhunter said:


> Good morning Don and hassell... I'm ok I guess. Haven't gone hunting in a long time. I'm trying to get this house ready to sell and move away from the valley. I need the money from the house to buy a fixer upper.


Good luck on your venture.


----------



## youngdon

Where are you moving to ?


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Superior or somewhere like it. We have to stay within two hours of Scottsdale so my wife can become a lead at her job. She works from home and can live anywhere but if she wants to be a supervisor she has to be within two hours of the office. It still give us a lot of places to choose. The problem is we have to find somewhere to rent, sell this place, and buy something all at the same time.


----------



## kiyote

azpredatorhunter said:


> Superior or somewhere like it. We have to stay within two hours of Scottsdale so my wife can become a lead at her job. She works from home and can live anywhere but if she wants to be a supervisor she has to be within two hours of the office. It still give us a lot of places to choose. The problem is we have to find somewhere to rent, sell this place, and buy something all at the same time.


sell. then rent for a year. probably won't be much longer than that before the bottom drops out again and property will be cheap.


----------



## knapper

The holiday weekend was good, hot and not many fish in the Sound, But the company was great and the senery was great.


----------



## youngdon




----------



## kiyote

youngdon said:


> View attachment 40648


we are flirting with 100 but at least it is getting down in the 60s at night.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> View attachment 40648


You can have it, finally put the punt away so am back in the garden, getting costly though cause of the extra millions of skeeters, having blood flown in adds up.


----------



## knapper

We have been up to the 80s here and now are over cast like rain, which we need baddly. We have been 120 days with no moister over 0.15 of an inch. We have burned over 2 million acres so far this year. We get into the 50s at night and take a while to heat up. Fishing in the Sound has been poor close in where we fish the most, salmon have not showed up yet for the most part. Just waiting for them to arrive.


----------



## youngdon

*I was hopeful that we had begun to cool off a bit but I guess I’ll have to wait a few more weeks. It was 85*F at 5:30am. Our monsoon has been decent this year. Hopefully a good bit of rain will fall far north of us to help replenish lake mead. *


----------



## kiyote

lookin like we are gonna have about one more week of 100 plus and then back down around the low 90s maybe even some 80s coming soon. been a looong dry year , can't wait for that durn climate to change agin.

it has been the driest year around here that I can recall.

course I don't recall near as much as I used to.


----------



## knapper

Went to check on the boat today and of the way we saw a yote hit and killed by a truck, the weather was not too bad for us but that was one yote that was having a bad day.


----------



## kiyote

I feel his pain. 
some days yer the roadrunner, some days yer the roadkill!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT

*HAD 39 AT 6:30 THIS MORNING BUT ITS 63 RIGHT NOW-----FUR WEATHER PRIME UP TIME HA HA WELL SOON ANYWAYS---HAVE A GREAT DAY*


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Good morning guys... Only 88° here @ 7:35 am. 110° yesterday and a cool 108° today.


----------



## kiyote

only 104 here today. but it is looking like today will likely be our last 100 plus day this year. even seeing some highs of 70 in the long range. 
Now if we could only get a drop or two of rain.


----------



## youngdon

Hopefully Kay makes it wet all the way up to Canada.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

I hope your talking about a hurricane...


----------



## kiyote

hopefully not. who is this kay? and will she be travelling through Idaho?


----------



## hassell

I can't wait.


----------



## youngdon

We got a bit of moisture from her here but lots of heavy looking clouds moving north hopefully to drop some into the lake mead drainage while heading further north to you.


----------



## kiyote

couple drops falling today. ain't much but beats nothing.


----------



## knapper

We are getting snow in Anchorage now and it sticking in the grass.


----------



## 22magnum

75° with high of 90+ for today 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

10 day shows nothing but mid 70s- and 40-degree nights


----------



## 22magnum

We are getting decent weather here in Texas, just need some rain now 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

we have had hardly a drop since around end of may.since even january really. but it looks like that may change come saturday. ten day is finally showing a week of precip.


----------



## youngdon

We got a good bit here yesterday. Much needed, I hope it makes it up north.


----------



## hassell

Suppose to get ugly here starting Fri. for a week.


----------



## youngdon

hassell said:


> Suppose to get ugly here starting Fri. for a week.


Are you putting that new mirror up Friday ?? 😂😂


----------



## knapper

We are to have snow this evening and it is cold enough to stay until spring.


----------



## kiyote

or at least till it melts. 😁 

we are getting a few flakes but mostly rain.


----------



## pokeyjeeper

kiyote said:


> or at least till it melts. 😁
> 
> we are getting a few flakes but mostly rain.


A few flakes?
Is joe in town


----------



## kiyote

pokeyjeeper said:


> A few flakes?
> Is joe in town


no. but there are still plenty of flakes. those who don't know who they are just might be one. 😁

let's go Brandon!


----------



## kiyote

strange wet droplets falling from the sky this morning with more forecasted throughout the next week.

could it be? is the dry spell finally ending? time will tell.


----------



## hassell

Steady rain here.


----------



## youngdon

Dry as a popcorn fart here.


----------



## knapper

We got about 4 inches of snow today.


----------



## C2C

We've had cold and snow for last 4 days ..-14°C here this morning. Most all the small ponds are frozen and geese are headed Stateside .

Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell

C2C said:


> We've had cold and snow for last 4 days ..-14°C here this morning. Most all the small ponds are frozen and geese are headed Stateside .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


I'll send some warm weather so you can get that goose.


----------



## youngdon

knapper said:


> We got about 4 inches of snow today.


parts of northern Arizona got 4”.


----------



## kiyote

youngdon said:


> parts of northern Arizona got 4”.


so did my date last night.🤭🤪


----------



## youngdon

Lucky person.


----------



## kiyote

yeah she was! 🤪 😁


----------



## knapper

We are now in single digits for low in the mornings.


----------



## kiyote

we are hanging right at freezing for lows. trying to snow but just doesn't quite stick. yard will turn white for a bit but then it gets rained off. got a good soaking the past 24 hours though.


----------



## hassell

Likewise here.


----------



## youngdon

🍿🌬


----------



## C2C

Morning all from the frozen north...- 21°C as I type with a slight NW breeze..I'm torn with current weather conditions, we have about 4 in of snow ,can't knock the moisture but I need a few days of thw cold ro freeze alfalfa fields so it is safe to turn cows on to feed...and the snow is insulating the alfalfa and stopping the process...damned if you do,damned if you don't .. have a good day everyone 

Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

damn ranchers, never happy.  😁
you think you got problems ? I bought a lottery ticket to pay my power bill and they dun cancelled the drawing .🤪
shaping up to be a looong cold winter.


----------



## hassell

Couple inches of snow would have been nice here on the saturated ground before the big freeze, just got a skiff here, -5C better than the -12 that was forecast. Glad the wind eased up.


----------



## youngdon

It’s a pleasant 75 here today with a slight breeze. Nights are cooling down to the low 50’s.


----------



## C2C

kiyote said:


> damn ranchers, never happy.
> you think you got problems ? I bought a lottery ticket to pay my power bill and they dun cancelled the drawing .
> shaping up to be a looong cold winter.


I feel for ya buddy ...but can't quite reach ya ...lol.

Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## 22magnum

60° and more rain today. We went from drought to never ending rain. Goats are enjoying all the green.









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote

last couple weeks has been dry but it is raining again this morning.


----------



## hassell

Few snow flakes last night, some more forecast tonight, still mild.


----------



## youngdon




----------



## knapper

Got home from the thanksgiving holiday with the in-laws and had about 15 inches of snow the next morning to move, more on the way.


----------



## kiyote

we get an inch. it melts. we get another inch .it melts. inch .it melts. and the wheels go round an round.


----------



## knapper

It has warmed up and started snowing again, we are forcast with snow for the next week.


----------



## hassell

+5C here yesterday, turning cold again for the next couple weeks.


----------



## knapper

We got 11 inches more snow yesterday and it is starting to pile up, all around the drive it is at least 3 feet deep. The nest five days it is forecast to snow more.


----------



## knapper

We got some more snow last night and are expecting a big dump tonight. Our total amount of moisture for the year is a new record, and half of the month to go. There have been four snow days for the schools. By the weekend the temps will drop to singal digit.


----------



## hassell

Suppose to get a cold snap next week for here.


----------



## youngdon

It was 33 on my outdoor thermometer at 5:30 this morning. It’s supposed to be colder tomorrow at this time.


----------



## hassell

youngdon said:


> It was 33 on my outdoor thermometer at 5:30 this morning. It’s supposed to be colder tomorrow at this time.


Tough to handle Don, Longjohns will be sent.


----------



## knapper

We got another foot of snow and it is cooling down now. Got the circle drive done just need to do the side drive.


----------



## youngdon

hassell said:


> Tough to handle Don, Longjohns will be sent.


Much appreciated.


----------



## hassell

-11C here right now, -20 for the next couple days.


----------



## knapper

We are about -15 right now and it has been below zero for several days. In Anchorage there is lots of snow that has not been moved enough to keep all of the lanes open and instead of two lanes each direction there is only one and a half, making it a one lane each way. The snow is at least 24 " at the edge of the road as it is.


----------



## kiyote

*I'm completely broke*

The other day I tried buying fertilizer on my only credit card and it was declined.
I literally can't buy shit


----------



## knapper

The temps. have come up to 8 above zero is the last hour, looks like we may get snow.


----------



## hassell

-22 C here, +6C and rain for Mon.


----------



## catcapper

We lucked out on this storm--- we got down to 5* while the folks down in the desert went way below zero--- its been warm enough that the elk are still run'in around out in the hay field.


----------



## youngdon

It’s good to see your name on a post again Cat. I think you owe us a few pics of Miss K’s thanksgiving pies.


----------



## hassell

Totally agree Don, is that an old pic. Cat, seems like there should be some of that white stuff laying around.


----------



## kiyote

MERRY CHRISTMAS to all of the PT!


----------



## catcapper

Your too late Don--- the pies are gone.
No snow here Rick--- thats O.K. though--- I'm still able to keep pull'in timber off the lease.


----------



## hassell

catcapper said:


> Your too late Don--- the pies are gone.
> No snow here Rick--- thats O.K. though--- I'm still able to keep pull'in timber off the lease.


Wow, can't happen to often there I bet.


----------



## youngdon

Merry Christmas!


----------



## knapper

Marry Christmas and Happy New Year!!


----------

